# Your Favorite Things About Israel



## Sixties Fan

This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.

Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.



(Trolls?   Ignore them)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today is the second day of Purim

What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
What does it mean to you?
Songs?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## yiostheoy

1 - Garden Tomb.

2 - Garden of Gethsemane.

3 - Temple Mount

4 - King David's Tomb

5 - Western Wall

6 - Rachel's Tomb

7 - Mazada

8 - Salton Sea

9 - Mount Of Beautitudes

10 - Jaffa

11 - swimming in the sea at Tel Aviv.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Tel Aviv botanical gardens

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## toomuchtime_

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****


You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.


----------



## talksalot

Israel is a democracy.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## yiostheoy

talksalot said:


> Israel is a democracy.


Do you know what a democracy is ??

Ancient Athens was a democracy.


----------



## yiostheoy

toomuchtime_ said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.
Click to expand...

There is evidence that St. John and St. Mark were both Greeks however.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> Today is the second day of Purim
> 
> What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
> What does it mean to you?
> Songs?


I like when Jewish Passover coincides with Catholic Holy Thursday.

Although the Jewish calendar is normally pretty fokked up sometimes it falls on the same day.


----------



## talksalot

yiostheoy said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
Click to expand...



I've never visited Israel and am not familiar with Purim....

What's your favorite thing about Israel?  That it's a democracy.  

In the State of Israel, as in other democratic states, rule is rooted in the following liberal principles and institutions: basic laws that lay down the order of government and the rights of citizens; the holding of elections to the house of representatives based on the principle of the rule of the majority, with the rights of the minority guaranteed by law; the principle of the separation between the legislative branch, the executive branch, and the judiciary, to which the institution of state control has been added; freedom of the press.

How Does the Israeli Government Work?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is not a place to argue what Israel is or is not, politically or otherwise.
It is about one's favorite things about the country.

Thank you all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

yiostheoy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the second day of Purim
> 
> What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
> What does it mean to you?
> Songs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when Jewish Passover coincides with Catholic Holy Thursday.
> 
> Although the Jewish calendar is normally pretty fokked up sometimes it falls on the same day.
Click to expand...


Jewish Calendar follows the Moon
The Christian Calendar follows the Sun

That is why they do not usually match


----------



## yiostheoy

talksalot said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited Israel and am not familiar with Purim....
> 
> What's your favorite thing about Israel?  That it's a democracy.
> 
> In the State of Israel, as in other democratic states, rule is rooted in the following liberal principles and institutions: basic laws that lay down the order of government and the rights of citizens; the holding of elections to the house of representatives based on the principle of the rule of the majority, with the rights of the minority guaranteed by law; the principle of the separation between the legislative branch, the executive branch, and the judiciary, to which the institution of state control has been added; freedom of the press.
> 
> How Does the Israeli Government Work?
Click to expand...

The Jewish State is a representative republic where everybody votes for a Knesset and comes out with 3 parties, two of which must unite in a coalition, to get anything done.

It is the most dysfunctional government on this Earth.

You can love it all you want though.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the second day of Purim
> 
> What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
> What does it mean to you?
> Songs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when Jewish Passover coincides with Catholic Holy Thursday.
> 
> Although the Jewish calendar is normally pretty fokked up sometimes it falls on the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish Calendar follows the Moon
> The Christian Calendar follows the Sun
> 
> That is why they do not usually match
Click to expand...

I know all about the lunar calendar of the Jews.

That's why it's fokked up -- same as the Chinese.


----------



## Sixties Fan

yiostheoy said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited Israel and am not familiar with Purim....
> 
> What's your favorite thing about Israel?  That it's a democracy.
> 
> In the State of Israel, as in other democratic states, rule is rooted in the following liberal principles and institutions: basic laws that lay down the order of government and the rights of citizens; the holding of elections to the house of representatives based on the principle of the rule of the majority, with the rights of the minority guaranteed by law; the principle of the separation between the legislative branch, the executive branch, and the judiciary, to which the institution of state control has been added; freedom of the press.
> 
> How Does the Israeli Government Work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish State is a representative republic where everybody votes for a Knesset and comes out with 3 parties, two of which must unite in a coalition, to get anything done.
> 
> It is the most dysfunctional government on this Earth.
> 
> You can love it all you want though.
Click to expand...


No Politics, Please.

Favorite singers, composers, Falafel stands, etc.

Politics, there are enough threads to deal with that.


----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## yiostheoy

Hebrew, German, and Japanese are very strong languages, and their music is very strong as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Having a ball: The 5 best falafel joints in Tel Aviv


----------



## yiostheoy

Stunning places on this Earth to visit, in order of the best:

1 - Jerusalem

2 - Athens, Olympia, Nafplio, Sparta, Mycenae.

3 - Rome

4 - Cairo Egypt

5 - London

6 - Paris

7 - Moscow

8 - Wash DC


----------



## Bleipriester

I like about Israel that the image of the country drawn by our fellow USMB Zionists is untrue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel ranks high as a medical tourism destination


----------



## Fenton Lum

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel ranks high as a medical tourism destination



_“ …  many of them come to Israel for orthopedic procedures, where the cost is about half their price in the US.”_


From your link, being a better place to go than the US ain’t sayin’ much at all.
 .


----------



## talksalot

yiostheoy said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited Israel and am not familiar with Purim....
> 
> What's your favorite thing about Israel?  That it's a democracy.
> 
> In the State of Israel, as in other democratic states, rule is rooted in the following liberal principles and institutions: basic laws that lay down the order of government and the rights of citizens; the holding of elections to the house of representatives based on the principle of the rule of the majority, with the rights of the minority guaranteed by law; the principle of the separation between the legislative branch, the executive branch, and the judiciary, to which the institution of state control has been added; freedom of the press.
> 
> How Does the Israeli Government Work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish State is a representative republic where everybody votes for a Knesset and comes out with 3 parties, two of which must unite in a coalition, to get anything done.
> 
> It is the most dysfunctional government on this Earth.
> 
> You can love it all you want though.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know. I got my info from /www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org where they identify themselves as a "democratic state," in the same way as the U.S. does......and I didn't say I "loved" their government just that my favorite is that they're a fellow democracy.

Shalom, asshat


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of my favorite cookies for Purim

Traditional Hamantaschen


----------



## Sixties Fan

The History and Meaning of Hamantaschen - Peeling back the layers of the Purim treats also called oznei Haman


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of my favorite singers and song


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another beautiful Esther Ofarim song, from her concert


----------



## Lipush

Sixties Fan said:


> Today is the second day of Purim
> 
> What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
> What does it mean to you?
> Songs?



The costumes, Adloyada, and alcohol, duh


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beautiful Israeli Folk Dancing


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## skye

Never been to Israel but  OMG , the history. 

Also, I've heard the food is amazing!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some of my favorite Israeli dishes

The 25 Best Things I Ate in Israel


----------



## yiostheoy

skye said:


> Never been to Israel but  OMG , the history.
> 
> Also, I've heard the food is amazing!


The food is ok.  You can get fire grilled tilapia -- the whole fish.  Tastes pretty good.  This is what Jesus and his apostles ate too.

The best place to eat is at one of the restaurants along the cliffs of Jaffa by the sea.

As the sun sets you can see across the Mediterranean to Greece and Rome, both of which are out there.

Fantastic.


----------



## yiostheoy

One of the things that I did not like while I was there was that they did not allow tourists (like moi) to carry guns.  Funny thing, huh ?!

So I brought a jack knife dagger with me instead in case any Palestinian decided to attack or try to rob me.

The Israeli youth in their late teens and early 20's are all dressed in their G/I uniforms and carry uzi's though, so I felt very safe around them.

They carry a single or double hi cap mag taped together (60 rounds) and clipped to their guns with a rubber band.  Even the girls.

It reminds me of Switzerland in that sense -- a gun culture.

Also a lot like the Rocky Mountains states as well, except we don't carry openly like that, we mostly carry concealed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

yiostheoy said:


> One of the things that I did not like while I was there was that they did not allow tourists (like moi) to carry guns.  Funny thing, huh ?!
> 
> So I brought a jack knife dagger with me instead in case any Palestinian decided to attack or try to rob me.
> 
> The Israeli youth in their late teens and early 20's are all dressed in their G/I uniforms and carry uzi's though, so I felt very safe around them.
> 
> They carry a single or double hi cap mag taped together (60 rounds) and clipped to their guns with a rubber band.  Even the girls.
> 
> It reminds me of Switzerland in that sense -- a gun culture.
> 
> Also a lot like the Rocky Mountains states as well, except we don't carry openly like that, we mostly carry concealed.



The difference between Switzerland and Israel, is that Switzerland is not at war with any neighboring countries and the civilians seem to have a gun culture similar to the
United States.

The soldiers carry the gun, hardly any civilians in Israel.
War was declared on the Jews and later Israel from 1920 on.
It is a matter of defense and not gun culture.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the best singers in Israeli History


----------



## flacaltenn

*Moderation Message:

Please stay on the topic. Don't LIKE the topic -- don't post. There's a misconception I've heard several times that the Israel/Palestine forum is "just about the conflict".  It's not. Any aspect of Israeli or Palestinian life, culture or commerce is welcome as topics.  In FACT -- it's might be a bit unifying and refreshing. Who knows??? 
*


----------



## fncceo

yiostheoy said:


> The Jewish State is a representative republic where everybody votes for a Knesset and comes out with 3 parties, two of which must unite in a coalition, to get anything done.



Parliamentary government is the most common form of Democracy on this planet.  There are currently more than 70 nations with this style of government on every continent. By contrast, the American two-party system is unique.

There are currently 15 political parties holding seats in the Israeli Knesset and another 20 or so who don't currently hold any seats.There are six parties in the current coalition.


----------



## fncceo

It's the only place on the planet where a Jew can live as a Jew ... and not as a guest.


----------



## Lipush

Sixties Fan said:


>



It is a beautiful place, all the Yarkon surrounding, however, it still gives me chills to even see it every time I drive over Tel Aviv, ever since 2008. Brr.

Stock Photo - Israeli Divers search for missing Rose Pizem along Tel Aviv's Yarkon River August 29, 2008. The case of a missing four-year-old girl who police believe was murdered by her


----------



## Lipush

yiostheoy said:


> One of the things that I did not like while I was there was that they did not allow tourists (like moi) to carry guns.  Funny thing, huh ?!



Not so much. Israel is not America, and those who are permitted to carry weaponry are usually soldiers and cops. When you carry a weapon on you, just because, you're immediately a potential terrorist. That's just how it is.


----------



## Lipush

fncceo said:


> It's the only place on the planet where a Jew can live as a Jew ... and not as a guest.




Oh, last time iv'e been there was a few years ago. It's the closest place to God you can get, and when just standing and praying there.... it's something else.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## esthermoon

I really like this TV show 
It's a good thing what (almost) all the people in that episode did


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Beauty of Eilat


----------



## Sixties Fan

What it looks like from Eilat to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

A beautiful city in the North - Netanya


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Christian Arab's visit to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Second Holiest Site in Judaism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inside and outside the Cave of the Patriarchs


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Taste Of Israel At Eurovision


----------



## skye

Sixties Fan said:


> Some of my favorite Israeli dishes
> 
> The 25 Best Things I Ate in Israel




Delicious!!!!  I must go and visit Israel sometime!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Salad anyone?

Israeli Salad


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nobody knows who created the first falafels.  There are different recipes all around Asia Minor.

Here is the Israeli version of the falafel. 
A Mediterranean Fast Food

My Favorite Falafel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Northern City of Netanya


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flying over Netanya


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Beautiful City


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Sounds and sights of Mount of Olives


----------



## NaziMick

last time I checked, Israel wasn't in Europe!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*John Adams: *"I will insist the Hebrews have [contributed] more to civilize men than any other nation. If I was an atheist and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations… They are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews."


----------



## Indeependent

NaziMick said:


> last time I checked, Israel wasn't in Europe!


Last time  I checked you were still incredibly boring.


----------



## NaziMick

My posts are Truthful and I expose the Lies of European Jews and there false claims to Palestine!


----------



## Indeependent

NaziMick said:


> My posts are Truthful and I expose the Lies of European Jews and there false claims to Palestine!


Uh huh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

* Mark Twain:* ”...If statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of stardust lost in the blaze of the Milky way. properly, the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world’s list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvelous fight in this world, in all the ages; and had done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it.

The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed; and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other people have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?"


----------



## Sixties Fan

With spectacular views of Jerusalem this new upbeat tune will leave you glued to the screen


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Jerusalem means to the Jewish People - 3000 years of history

With English Lyrics


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hayyim Nahman Bialik - Hayyim Nahman Bialik Poems - Poem Hunter

Hayim Nahman Bialik, also Chaim or Haim, was a Jewish poet who wrote primarily in Hebrew but also in Yiddish. Bialik was one of the pioneers of modern Hebrew poetry and came to be recognized as Israel's national poet.

On A Summer’s Day Poem by Hayyim Nahman Bialik - Poem Hunter


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


> What it looks like from Eilat to Jerusalem


I didn't watch the whole thing yet, but it is awesome.  One of my favorite things about visiting Israel is renting a car and exploring it on my own.

However, one of my least favorite things is having to look out for the drivers like in the first portion of that video.  For some it seems like lanes are an arbitrary thing. Had my taxi driver drive like that from Jerusalem to Ben Gurion airport on my last visit.

In the USA, they would get pulled over as drunk drivers, lol!


----------



## teddyearp

skye said:


> Delicious!!!!  I must go and visit Israel sometime!


Yes, you must.  Once you do, you will kick yourself for waiting. And although you may find info to the contrary, it can be less expensive than Rome, Paris and other parts of Europe.


----------



## yiostheoy

It seems to me that Jerusalem is the most ancient modern city on the Earth.  By ancient modern I mean a modern city that has been around for 4000 years.  I cannot think of any other modern city that goes back in history that far.


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


> Salad anyone?
> 
> Israeli Salad


I've been making this at home here in the states. An excellent garnish for Falafel.


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


> Nobody knows who created the first falafels.  There are different recipes all around Asia Minor.
> 
> Here is the Israeli version of the falafel.
> A Mediterranean Fast Food
> 
> My Favorite Falafel


I've used that recipe, but for a lot less trouble, I now use Casbah Falafel mix and add a bit of garlic powder, parsley, and some ground red pepper.  Almost as good for a lot less trouble.


----------



## teddyearp

NaziMick said:


> last time I checked, Israel wasn't in Europe!


Last I checked, you are still banned.


----------



## louie888

My granny's knishes and latkes kick ass!


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan Awesome thread!  Thanks. Let me see if I can remember everything:
Already mentioned renting and driving a car around, but well worth it.  Especially in the Galilee, Golan heights, and down to the Dead Sea.  Not recommended for Tel Aviv, Jerusalem, and especially Nazareth on a Friday afternoon!
Looking over the countryside from Mt. Bental.
Sitting on my balcony of a private room at the Aviv Hostel in Tiberius looking out over the Kinneret.
Hiking the hanging trail to the Banias waterfall.
Hiking down to the Meshushim pool (not for the out of shape like I am but I survived!)
The view from the top of Mt.Tabor.
The Roman ruins at Beit She'an.
Pretty much all of the Old City of Jerusalem.
The ramparts walk.
The Temple Mount (though I wish it was more open, I know political)
Sitting on my balcony at King George Suites and watching Jerusalem go by on King George St.
Sitting on my balcony at King George Suites and watching Jerusalem completely shut down on a Friday night.
The falafels and shwarma from the stand at King George and Agrippas.
The Mechane Yehuda. (The shuk)
Shakshuka from Manou Bashouk in the shuk.
The musicians on the Ben Yehuda mall at night.
Watching the fireworks from my aforementioned balcony on Independence day.
The whole country (most) coming to a stop around 11am on Independence day and every body getting out of their cars while the sirens are blowing, even in the Jordan Valley.
Renting a car and driving to Be'er Sheva to meet Lipush for lunch and the drive back to Jerusalem through the Judean hills (beautiful country!)
And everything else I left out!


----------



## teddyearp

And just for kicks, I will add these links:
2011 Israel Trip by teddyearp
teddyearp's 2015 Israel trip


----------



## teddyearp

Another one:

The floor mosaics at Sephoris. Especially, the 'Mona Lisa' of the Galilee.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Inside and outside the Cave of the Patriarchs



When I arrived in Israel for my junior year of college, which I was to spend in Bar-Ilan, I was eager to see the Tomb of the Patriarchs/Cave of Machpelah in Hebron.  Later in the year, my school would take us to spend a Shabbat in Hebron, but I didn't know that would happen at the time.  This was in 1982, before the first intifada, and I was 20 years old.  Only a couple of weeks into the semester, a 6-week teachers' strike started.  With no classes going on, I had nothing to do.  So I went to the Tachanat Merkazit (central bus station), and I boarded a bus bound for Hebron.  I asked the bus-driver to let me know when we would arrive there.  He seemed a little concerned and let me know that the same bus would come back to the Tomb in 45 minutes and take passengers back to Tel-Aviv.  The Tomb was much larger than I thought it would be, and since I had less than hour to explore it, I was somewhat bewildered standing there on the steps.  Suddenly a light haired and skinned boy, who looked to be my age, appeared by me and offered to take me around.  He showed me around all the different rooms, and explained their history to me.  He wasn't wearing a yarmulka, which I thought was a little strange, because I couldn't imagine a secular Jew visiting this site.  After the "unofficial" tour, we sat down to chat.  It was then that I discovered he was an Arab, a Palestinian, who had lived in Hebron all his life.  (That would explain why he was so knowledgeable about the Tomb.)  At first I was a little afraid (despite the fact that I just spent 40 minutes with him), but I discovered my fears were unfounded.  That little encounter smashed many stereotypes I had about Palestinians.  Firstly, he had light hair and a light complexion and didn't look like your typical Arab/Semite.  Yet he was.  So much for monte's pictures of light-haired European or American Jews who couldn't possibly be Semites.  Secondly, he knew perfect English, appeared to be well-dressed and educated, and he told me his brother was studying at Oxford University in England.  He didn't fit the image of a destitute, poverty-stricken Palestinian.  Thirdly, he didn't appear to hate Jews (because I was wearing a yarmulka), and he didn't seem the type to become a terrorist at all.  I went back to Bar-Ilan a wiser man.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Votto

yiostheoy said:


> 1 - Garden Tomb.
> 
> 2 - Garden of Gethsemane.
> 
> 3 - Temple Mount
> 
> 4 - King David's Tomb
> 
> 5 - Western Wall
> 
> 6 - Rachel's Tomb
> 
> 7 - Mazada
> 
> 8 - Salton Sea
> 
> 9 - Mount Of Beautitudes
> 
> 10 - Jaffa
> 
> 11 - swimming in the sea at Tel Aviv.



1.  Nazis hated Israel
2.  Muslims hate Israel
3. The left hates Israel.

Makes me want to move there


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Humanity

The music...


----------



## Lipush

Humanity said:


> The music...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naomi Shemer, composer of Yerushalahim Shel Zahav


----------



## Sixties Fan

The secret of Israel's water miracle and how it can help a thirsty world


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## xyz

I could say that I'm not crazy about a lot of things dealing with Israeli politics, but I admire very much that they are not afraid to investigate and convict politicians for corruption.


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


>


I cannot thank this post. If this video is in fact taken at the Kotel on the Sabbath, the person doing so did so in huge disrespect for Israeli and Jewish wishes for NO pictures to be taken at the Kotel on Shabbat.

I wouldn't have posted it.  IMHO you should have your post deleted.


----------



## Sixties Fan

teddyearp said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot thank this post. If this video is in fact taken at the Kotel on the Sabbath, the person doing so did so in huge disrespect for Israeli and Jewish wishes for NO pictures to be taken at the Kotel on Shabbat.
> 
> I wouldn't have posted it.  IMHO you should have your post deleted.
Click to expand...


It could be on Friday before sundown.
Actually being daylight, it is most definitely on Friday before Sundown.


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


> It could be on Friday before sundown.
> Actually being daylight, it is most definitely on Friday before Sundown.


I don't want to split hairs, well maybe, lol. Most of the light looks to me to be artificial.  Either way the title implies that it was taken on the Sabbath and that is the main reason for my previous posting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

teddyearp said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be on Friday before sundown.
> Actually being daylight, it is most definitely on Friday before Sundown.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to split hairs, well maybe, lol. Most of the light looks to me to be artificial.  Either way the title implies that it was taken on the Sabbath and that is the main reason for my previous posting.
Click to expand...


I do not know what the actual tradition is for the Shabbat in Israel.
It looks like the do celebrate it.  

The other video is either on Friday night or on Saturday right after the Shabbat is over. 

Maybe someone else knows more about it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel-Aviv named one of the 10 best beach cities in the world and this is why


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of my favorites


----------



## Lipush

lol


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Favorite


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Innovation

Israeli water-conservation device wins another prize


----------



## boedicca

Ofra Haza


----------



## Sixties Fan

Podcast – FAUDA: the Israeli Netflix TV hit with co-creator Avi Issacharoff — Jewish Journal


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not know what the actual tradition is for the Shabbat in Israel.
> It looks like the do celebrate it.


All I know is on the travel forum I am a member of, they do celebrate Shabbat at the Kotel and it is encouraged to go and see it, however everyone there asks that you do not take pictures there during the Shabbat. And that is all I'm going to say here about it.

I meant no offense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

teddyearp said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what the actual tradition is for the Shabbat in Israel.
> It looks like the do celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is on the travel forum I am a member of, they do celebrate Shabbat at the Kotel and it is encouraged to go and see it, however everyone there asks that you do not take pictures there during the Shabbat. And that is all I'm going to say here about it.
> 
> I meant no offense.
Click to expand...


  No Offense

From a few videos I have seen some people will take videos, depending on where they are standing near the Kotel.
I'll have more about it from a friend.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beautiful Israeli Balad

LAYLA LAYLA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Great Esther Ofarim song

MA OMROT EINAYICH


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Beautiful song with English Lyrics

TNU LANU YAD


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sixties Fan said:


> One of my favorite singers and song



English Lyrics for this song:

RAKEFET


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew Songs: Next Year (Bashana Haba'ah) - Ilanit


----------



## José

Done : )


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Done : )



Thank you


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Treat !
Fiddler On The Roof ......in Hebrew


----------



## skye

Food.. landscape.... historical places where Jesus walked ..... where he lived....

I love Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


>


I dunno, this one is an epic fail. Where are all the White Europeans that we keep being told are the only ones that moved there?


----------



## yiostheoy

Checking back here to see what other people have typed.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


>


The kabutz we visited on my trip grew figs not grapes.


----------



## yiostheoy

skye said:


> Food.. landscape.... historical places where Jesus walked ..... where he lived....
> 
> I love Israel.


Well Jesus (Latin and English spelling; in Greek it is IESOUS from the Greek New Testament) lived in Nazareth which when I visited was a Palestinian town and not safe to visit so we did not go there.  Neither the tour busses nor the Israelis whom I was staying with would go there.

Galilee was great especially the Catholic shrine on the Mount Of The Beatitudes [edited correction].

Jerusalem was spectacular but you need to understand history to know that the Church (chapel) Of The Holy Sepulcher was built LATER by Constantine's mother Lady Helena.

The real tomb is outside the north Gate called the Damascus Gate where the hill Golgotha also is.  There is now a Christian cemetery on top of that hill, and the Garden Tomb is next to it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> A Treat !
> Fiddler On The Roof ......in Hebrew


We did not go to any plays.

Fiddler On The Roof is set in London by the way.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot thank this post. If this video is in fact taken at the Kotel on the Sabbath, the person doing so did so in huge disrespect for Israeli and Jewish wishes for NO pictures to be taken at the Kotel on Shabbat.
> 
> I wouldn't have posted it.  IMHO you should have your post deleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be on Friday before sundown.
> Actually being daylight, it is most definitely on Friday before Sundown.
Click to expand...

Friday at sunset begins the Jewish Sabbath.

Most Christians do not know that.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> A Beautiful City


Next to Jerusalem itself, Yaffa is the most beautiful place in Israel.

Maybe even in the entire world.


----------



## teddyearp

yiostheoy said:


> Well Jesus (Latin and English spelling; in Greek it is IESOUS from the Greek New Testament) lived in Nazareth which when I visited was a Palestinian town and not safe to visit so we did not go there.  Neither the tour busses nor the Israelis whom I was staying with would go there.
> 
> Galilee was great especially the Catholic shrine on the Mount Of Olives.
> 
> Jerusalem was spectacular but you need to understand history to know that the Church (chapel) Of The Holy Sepulcher was built LATER by Constantine's mother Lady Helena.
> 
> The real tomb is outside the north Gate called the Damascus Gate where the hill Golgotha also is.  There is now a Christian cemetery on top of that hill, and the Garden Tomb is next to it.


When did you visit?

I agree about Nazareth, on my first visit I tried to drive into Nazareth on a friday and the traffic was impossible.  There were four lanes of cars trying to get onto a two lane side of the road. After about a half hour, I finally got to a side street on the right were I was able to turn off that nightmare and find my way out of town.  On my second visit, there had been some riots in Nazareth, so I removed it from my list of places to see.

When did they move the Mount of Olives to the Galilee, LOL?  Maybe you're talking about Mt. Tabor where the Church of the Transformation is?

Spot on about the Church of the Holy Sepulcher and the Garden Tomb. That could almost be true for most of the Christian sites in Israel, though, as I am sure that many were more than happy to take money from Lady Helena to show her an 'authentic' place.


----------



## teddyearp

yiostheoy said:


> Friday at sunset begins the Jewish Sabbath.
> 
> Most Christians do not know that.


I know. It is something to be in Jerusalem on a Friday and watch the whole city shut down and become very quiet as the sun sets and after the horns blow.


----------



## yiostheoy

teddyearp said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday at sunset begins the Jewish Sabbath.
> 
> Most Christians do not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It is something to be in Jerusalem on a Friday and watch the whole city shut down and become very quiet as the sun sets and after the horns blow.
Click to expand...

Quiet as the grave.


----------



## yiostheoy

teddyearp said:


> ...
> 
> When did they move the Mount of Olives to the Galilee, LOL?  Maybe you're talking about Mt. Tabor where the Church of the Transformation is?
> 
> ....


Sorry my mistake.

I meant to say the Mount of the Beatitudes.

It is the biggest of the 3 big hills north of the Sea Of Galilee.


----------



## yiostheoy

I went there to see Israeli friends in 1991.

We toured together all over Israel in their car.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sounds of Old....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Folk Dancing, anyone?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"That it will be the last war"

Hamilchama Ha'achrona (המלחמה האחרונה) lyrics + English translation


----------



## Sixties Fan

With English Lyrics


--------------


----------



## Sixties Fan

With English Translation


-----


----------



## Sixties Fan

This one just deserves to be shown
From Bulgaria Idol


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

ELI ELI


----------



## yiostheoy

Checking to see what else is new here ...


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


>


This view of the jetty at Tel Aviv beach is how I remember it.

I always bring my fins, mask, and snorkel with me when I travel, and I swam out under the boardwalk, then freedived over to the jetty.

Very beautiful invertebrate sea life on all the rocks there.

Freediving gear is very lite so it travels well.

Scuba is too heavy.

There are scuba shops in Tel Aviv but I did not have time to rent any gear there.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> With English Lyrics
> 
> 
> --------------


When I was there I did NOT see any M-16's.

The IDF were using M-14's and M-60's which both use 7.62x51.


----------



## Lipush

yiostheoy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Beautiful City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to Jerusalem itself, Yaffa is the most beautiful place in Israel.
> 
> Maybe even in the entire world.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you enjoyed this beautiful homeland. 

Have you visited the Negev, as well?


----------



## Sixties Fan

(These three videos are a beautiful way at looking at Israel from North to South.
Some of the narration may be incorrect historically, as where the narrator is saying that Israel was under French Mandate.  If anyone catches any more of those, feel free to post about it and give the correct information)
---------------
The idea of creating a tourist route passing through all Israel, was offered in 1985 by Abraham Thamir.
The Shvil Israel trail was laid by thousands of volunteers - both Israelis, and foreigners. It is not just a simple trail. It is a national property and a subject of pride.
The trail begins in the kibbutz Dan, in the north of Israel. At the junction of the borders of Lebanon and Syria. Then, continues through the Upper and Lower Galilee, Genisaretsky lake, Carmel's mountain, the Mediterranean coast, Judaic mountains and the Negev desert. The trail comes to an end in Eilat, on the bank of the Red Sea.

(More information on youtube link )


----------



## Sixties Fan

Published on Apr 27, 2016
The trail goes south through an eucalyptus grove on the east coast of Tiberias Lake. From above it is entirely visible. 
Yardenit - the place where the Jordan river leaves Tiberias Lake.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is time to come back акщь Jerusalem to the Shvil Israel trail.
The Eyn Cobi source is a beautiful place to take a little rest.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Lipush

Home


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## teddyearp

Dammit sixties fan!  I am going to need quite some free time to view all these videos! Thanks!  Hehe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilanit honoring a great Israeli composer -  Ehud Manor


----------



## José

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/MFA-Archive/2001/Pages/Focus on Israel- Reintroducing Biblical Wildlife.aspx

*Northern Israel - Yehudiya forest nature reserve*


----------



## teddyearp

José said:


> *Northern Israel - Yehudiya forest nature reserve*


*
*
Yes, beautiful, no AWESOME part of the country.  Here's my additions from the Meshushim (Hexagon) Pool from 2015:

















Damn near killed this fat old man to get there and out, lol!


----------



## Sixties Fan

teddyearp said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Northern Israel - Yehudiya forest nature reserve*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, beautiful, no AWESOME part of the country.  Here's my additions from the Meshushim (Hexagon) Pool from 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn near killed this fat old man to get there and out, lol!
Click to expand...


Breathtaking photos.  Thanks.


----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan said:


> Breathtaking photos.  Thanks.


Thanks.  Like I said, I am surprised I made it down and back. Definitely a very stringent hike just about straight down and back up on rock hewn steps.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Biblical Lands: 19th-Century Photography (Getty Villa Exhibitions)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Old City of Jerusalem, Israel: A Brief Journey Behind the Walls of Old City Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Pita - How to Make Homemade Pita Bread using a Pan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Bagel | Cooking With Mali


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

You guys hungry, yet?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is like a whole meal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Don't stick to the path more traveled. Get high off the beaten track.


----------



## Lipush

How do you tag the admin to remove the troll from this nice thread?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lipush said:


> How do you tag the admin to remove the troll from this nice thread?



Use the report button to the left for it being off topic


----------



## esthermoon

Sixties Fan said:


>


Tasty!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

esthermoon said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
Click to expand...


Do you have them in your country?


----------



## esthermoon

Sixties Fan said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have them in your country?
Click to expand...

No Sixties. But they seem to be tasty!


----------



## Sixties Fan

esthermoon said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have them in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Sixties. But they seem to be tasty!
Click to expand...


The recipe is in the video.  You and your friends can try it out sometime


----------



## esthermoon

Sixties Fan said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have them in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Sixties. But they seem to be tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The recipe is in the video.  You and your friends can try it out sometime
Click to expand...

I'm a bad cook! I could poison all my friends!


----------



## Sixties Fan

esthermoon said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have them in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Sixties. But they seem to be tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The recipe is in the video.  You and your friends can try it out sometime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bad cook! I could poison all my friends!
Click to expand...


One of your friends may be a good cook.  Wish I could send you some


----------



## Comrade Johnson

esthermoon said:


> I'm a bad cook! I could poison all my friends!



It's bad... How else I can taste the Vietnamese couisine, they say it's very nice


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is one of my favorite "side dishes"

On Gizzi's recent trip to Israel she met Suhila, who is known to make the best hummus in the whole country. Gizzi finds out the different types of hummus she serves in her restaurant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lunch time, or dinner time.  

Join How2Kosher as we discover how Kosher shawarma in prepared in Jerusalem, Israel. We scoured the finest and greasiest establishments in town to document all the tricks of how a perfect shawarma is made. While most place will offer the lamb, turkey, or beef varieties of meat, the ethnically correct type of meat to use is lamb. It used to be that one could only get shawarma in a pita or laffa, nowadays one can also get it plain on a plate or in many cases as a baguette sandwich. However, most Israelis opt to get it in its original laffa form with chips - or french fries as we know them. Enjoy!


----------



## Coyote

My mother used to work for NIH, and they were involved in a number of international collaborative programs on heart disease, one of them was with Israel.  She traveled there a couple times a year and brought back some of this beautiful handpainted pottery.  I have a big shallow bowl much like the one in the first picture and a number of plates.  They're delightful, whimisical and colorful.  It wasn't until later that I realized many of them were painted by Palestinians.  They represent a shared cultural bond amongst different people in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Children's song:

Israeli Songs, Hebrew Songs with lyrics and Translation page 5


----------



## Sixties Fan

Etzli akol beseder- (With me, everything is fine)
By : Boaz Sharabi


----------



## Sixties Fan

HED-ARZI 958 yaffa yarkoni - (children's song)


----------



## skye

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is one of my favorite "side dishes"
> 
> On Gizzi's recent trip to Israel she met Suhila, who is known to make the best hummus in the whole country. Gizzi finds out the different types of hummus she serves in her restaurant.





YESssssssssss    Please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Wild Animals In Israel One May Have Never Seen Before


----------



## yiostheoy

Checking back into this thread to see what is new.

Maybe some of it will remind me of my trip back in 1991.


----------



## yiostheoy

The various desert cats are beautiful.

Reminds me of my own cat.

Same markings in their forehead -- 6 parallel lines.

Leopards are really beautiful.

Foxes are beautiful too.  They are the dog equivalent of the cat.

Amazing that Israel has all sorts of small antelopes and mountain goats.  I would love to hunt them.

Desert pigs are amazing too.  These also live in the US deserts as well.

Wild donkeys (called asses) are amazing too.

In the US escaped donkeys and horses roam the deserts here.

Great wildlife video !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> Lunch time, or dinner time.
> 
> Join How2Kosher as we discover how Kosher shawarma in prepared in Jerusalem, Israel. We scoured the finest and greasiest establishments in town to document all the tricks of how a perfect shawarma is made. While most place will offer the lamb, turkey, or beef varieties of meat, the ethnically correct type of meat to use is lamb. It used to be that one could only get shawarma in a pita or laffa, nowadays one can also get it plain on a plate or in many cases as a baguette sandwich. However, most Israelis opt to get it in its original laffa form with chips - or french fries as we know them. Enjoy!


Lamb is one of my favorite meats.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is one of my favorite "side dishes"
> 
> On Gizzi's recent trip to Israel she met Suhila, who is known to make the best hummus in the whole country. Gizzi finds out the different types of hummus she serves in her restaurant.


Garbanzo beans don't do anything for me.

They make a great dipping sauce for flatbread, which I like.

But otherwise I am not a big fan of Hummus.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli Pita - How to Make Homemade Pita Bread using a Pan


Pita is a Greek word.

It is the root word from which the Italian word "pizza" comes from.

Greek pita bread is very popular all over the Mediterranean area.


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have them in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Sixties. But they seem to be tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The recipe is in the video.  You and your friends can try it out sometime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bad cook! I could poison all my friends!
Click to expand...

You should marry an Italian then esthermoon .

Italian men do a lot of the cooking at home.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Some of my fave things about Israel is that they speak the same language (Hebrew), practice the same religion (Judaism), and even use the same currency (shekels) that the people used 4000 years ago!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

An interesting look at the History of the Shekel

Shekel - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

More information:

The shekel: A modern-day coin with 5,000 years of history


----------



## Sixties Fan

yiostheoy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Pita - How to Make Homemade Pita Bread using a Pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pita is a Greek word.
> 
> It is the root word from which the Italian word "pizza" comes from.
> 
> Greek pita bread is very popular all over the Mediterranean area.
Click to expand...


I would say that like Falafel and other mediterranean dishes, it is not know where the Pita originated from. Its origins got lost with time.

Where Pitta Bread Comes From

Pita - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On the Mikveh Trail, follow the rugged path of Jerusalem’s ancient pilgrims


----------



## Tilly

My favourite thing about Israel....the people.


----------



## Tilly

The lifeguards on the beach at Eilat letting my friends and I sleep in their 'lookout' tower and bringing us breakfast in the mornings


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have them in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Sixties. But they seem to be tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The recipe is in the video.  You and your friends can try it out sometime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bad cook! I could poison all my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should marry an Italian then esthermoon .
> 
> Italian men do a lot of the cooking at home.
Click to expand...

This is a good advice yiostheoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As a matter of fact I love Italian cuisine

Italian Food Forever – Those who eat well, eat Italian.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover (Pesach) 101


----------



## yiostheoy

Ok coming back to check out this thread again ... .


----------



## yiostheoy

Well it's not July yet.

I was there in July and it was really hot.

In the evenings it cooled down enough for people to play tennis though.

Then on the weekends the early mornings were cool too and good for tennis.

The middle of the day was really hot however.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sixties Fan said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Pita - How to Make Homemade Pita Bread using a Pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pita is a Greek word.
> 
> It is the root word from which the Italian word "pizza" comes from.
> 
> Greek pita bread is very popular all over the Mediterranean area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say that like Falafel and other mediterranean dishes, it is not know where the Pita originated from. Its origins got lost with time.
> 
> Where Pitta Bread Comes From
> 
> Pita - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

All these articles about pita go back to ancient Greece.

The speculation about Mesopotamia (ancient Babylonia) is merely speculation.

The falafel on the other hand is definitely NOT Greek.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## yiostheoy

One thing I did notice while visiting Israel is that it is indeed as diverse as France and as the USA.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Lipush

Always remembering this epic moment


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## esthermoon

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Lipush

Sixties Fan said:


>



Yum!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## esthermoon

Sixties Fan said:


>


40 minutes are not enough I guess


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


>



Where do you get all these wonderful videos from?


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get all these wonderful videos from?
Click to expand...


Youtube


----------



## Syriusly

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)



I have never been to Israel, but would love to visit.

My favorite thing? A vigorous democracy in a region where Democracy is more a hope and a dream than a reality.

My admiration of Israel does not mean I cannot also acknowledge what I disagree with about Israel- and that is the primary West Bank settlements.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## skye

Sixties Fan said:


>




He is the sweetest thing! 

Thank you for posting Sixties Fan.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

All that Sixties Fan posted and more. . . .


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan, do you have a video from "Eretz Bereishis"?  For those of you who don't know, this is a place in Israel, where the people dress in Biblical garb, bake flat-breads over open fires, take you inside tents and on camel-rides, and recreate Biblical stories for you, usually from the Book of Genesis.  Great place to take the family on a day off.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan, do you have a video from "Eretz Bereishis"?  For those of you who don't know, this is a place in Israel, where the people dress in Biblical garb, bake flat-breads over open fires, take you inside tents and on camel-rides, and recreate Biblical stories for you, usually from the Book of Genesis.  Great place to take the family on a day off.



Do you get youtube in Israel?  I would love for you and others to add your favorites, if you do.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

that's nature in Israel every winter...you need a little luck to catch the first wave of the stream


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

3D Fly Over Israel (not just Jerusalem)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/judaism/holidays/passover-guide-for-the-perplexed-2017/2017/04/09/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Seven new Passover music videos ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shalom Passover!


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Kosher for Passover Flourless Hazelnut Torte Recipe With a Family History


----------



## Lipush

Thank you!  That is wonderful.  May we all have a lovely Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Most of all I love Israel for all their endless contributions to better lives throughout the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Parts of Israel one may not usually get to see


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


>



Do you work for the Israeli gov't as a public relations assistant?


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for the Israeli gov't as a public relations assistant?
Click to expand...


Do you have connections?  I would be great at it.  Just look at my resume !


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jazzy tour of Jerusalem you won't want to miss


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Schnitzel Conquers the World


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-advancing-healthcare-innovations/2017/05/25/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How To Host a Crepe Party


----------



## Sixties Fan

Classic Cheesecake with Fresh Fruit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chag Sameach !

Shavuot Recipes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amelia Saltsman's silan recipe for Shavuot — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

VIDEO: How to Make Potato Knishes | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Lipush




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The breathtaking stream in the Judean Desert


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The city of Ceasarea lies on Israel’s West Coast – on the Mediterranean. It is a mix of beautiful old and beautiful new.

There is an enormous amount of culture in this unique city .

The ancient water ducts and amphitheaters – dating back to the Roman occupation of the Land of Israel – feature some of Israel’s most talented musicians.

But, perhaps Caesarea is most well-known for featuring Israel’s only golf range. Located between Tel-Aviv and Haifa, you will be walking on Roman streets and be able to imagine what it was like to watch gladiators fighting in the same spot that you watch awesome concerts.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

S'mores Rugelach | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Unbelievable Experience. Boating on the Dead Sea!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

This is my first time on this thread. It really makes you appreciate why the Palestinians want to return to their homes.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Great thread.  Makes us want to appreciate Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's tropical paradise just waiting for you to visit

If you want to experience a tropical beach vacation, just drive a few hours south through Israel’s desert and you will reach paradise. Visiting Eilat reminds you that Israel isn’t just a dry desert, but it is also a land of beauty and fun! While much smaller than Thailand or Hawaii, Eilat’s beaches aren’t lacking in relaxation. You can splash around in the clear sparkling water, scuba dive, snorkel, or even wind surf.

(photos online)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Ever since Israel turned this near wasteland with no oil into a  thriving metropolis, here came hoards of today's Palestinians to claim "it's their land."  Heh Heh!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## louie888

Sixties Fan said:


>


LOL.

*How Arabs Made Israel’s Desert Bloom More Than 1,500 Years Ago*

*Israelis like to boast about their success in developing the Negev, but under the Byzantine empire, Christian Arabs were the first to turn the desert into a garden.*
*read more: How Arabs made Israel’s desert bloom more than 1,500 years ago*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## louie888

We are done talking about the whole make the desert bloom lie?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Interesting how ever since Israel turned this near wasteland into a thriving metropolis, here came hoards of Palestinians to claim "it's their land."


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> We are done talking about the whole make the desert bloom lie?


Derailing a thread concerning a place to which you've never been.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

yiostheoy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is evidence that St. John and St. Mark were both Greeks however.
Click to expand...

John was the half brother of Jesus Christ and the son of Mary and Joseph.  He was 100% Jewish.  Mark was a Jew too.  Are you sure you are reading from the KJV Holy Bible?  If not you are not reading the New Testament (KJV) - but a false translation that is all screwed up you'll get confused.  Buy KJV Holy Bible.


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> *How Arabs Made Israel’s Desert Bloom More Than 1,500 Years Ago*
> 
> *Israelis like to boast about their success in developing the Negev, but under the Byzantine empire, Christian Arabs were the first to turn the desert into a garden.*
> *read more: How Arabs made Israel’s desert bloom more than 1,500 years ago*
Click to expand...

Disproven time and again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sixties Fan said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the second day of Purim
> 
> What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
> What does it mean to you?
> Songs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when Jewish Passover coincides with Catholic Holy Thursday.
> 
> Although the Jewish calendar is normally pretty fokked up sometimes it falls on the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish Calendar follows the Moon
> The Christian Calendar follows the Sun
> 
> That is why they do not usually match
Click to expand...

Excuse me but I believe you meant to say Roman Calendar.  Not Christian.  Thanks.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

yiostheoy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Israel but  OMG , the history.
> 
> Also, I've heard the food is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> The food is ok.  You can get fire grilled tilapia -- the whole fish.  Tastes pretty good.  This is what Jesus and his apostles ate too.
> 
> The best place to eat is at one of the restaurants along the cliffs of Jaffa by the sea.
> 
> As the sun sets you can see across the Mediterranean to Greece and Rome, both of which are out there.
> 
> Fantastic.
Click to expand...

The food is amazing and this thread is not about Rome or Greece.  It's about Israel. Stay on topic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

One of my favorite things about Israel is that it is the birthplace of the early Church and where the early Church (followers of Jesus Christ are the true Church) first shared the Scriptures with one another which later were compiled and finally turned into the KJV Holy Bible.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I love Israel's Hebrew history which runs over 4,000 years long and is still intact to this very day.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are done talking about the whole make the desert bloom lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Derailing a thread concerning a place to which you've never been.
Click to expand...


Gosh it seems like Louie just can't handle all the good Israel has & all Israel does for the rest of the world as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

My favorite thing about Israel is Israel's endless worldly contributions to civilization for better lives.


----------



## Desperado

My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
 from my home in Miami - The further the better.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Desperado said:


> My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
> from my home in Miami - The further the better.


Indeed, but they still have their hands in your pocket.


----------



## Desperado

P F Tinmore said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
> from my home in Miami - The further the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but they still have their hands in your pocket.
Click to expand...

Not only do they have their hands in my pocket but they have the entire US Congress in their pocket.


----------



## MJB12741

Desperado said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
> from my home in Miami - The further the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but they still have their hands in your pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do they have their hands in my pocket but they have the entire US Congress in their pocket.
Click to expand...


Long live AIPAC.  No sharia law here in my country the USA.


----------



## Desperado

MJB12741 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
> from my home in Miami - The further the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but they still have their hands in your pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do they have their hands in my pocket but they have the entire US Congress in their pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Long live AIPAC.  No sharia law here in my country the USA.
Click to expand...


Our Government is supposed to protect us from sharia not AIPAC or Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Desperado said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
> from my home in Miami - The further the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but they still have their hands in your pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do they have their hands in my pocket but they have the entire US Congress in their pocket.
Click to expand...


Pity that you do not know the facts about the relationship between Israel and the USA

Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined

How the U.S. Gains from Israel Alliance

Why Israel Is a Strategic Asset to the United States


Now, tell us again how Israel is in the US pockets.

And tell us of any Palestinian contribution to the US, while you are at it.
Or any Arab contribution to the USA, for that matter.

By all means, stay in Miami where you do not have to be responsible for your own ignorance of what you speak of...... of what goes on 6,000 miles away at a place you have never been to.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The people . . . Jewish people are cool.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel is that Israel is 6,576 mi
> from my home in Miami - The further the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but they still have their hands in your pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do they have their hands in my pocket but they have the entire US Congress in their pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pity that you do not know the facts about the relationship between Israel and the USA
> 
> Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined
> 
> How the U.S. Gains from Israel Alliance
> 
> Why Israel Is a Strategic Asset to the United States
> 
> 
> Now, tell us again how Israel is in the US pockets.
> 
> And tell us of any Palestinian contribution to the US, while you are at it.
> Or any Arab contribution to the USA, for that matter.
> 
> By all means, stay in Miami where you do not have to be responsible for your own ignorance of what you speak of...... of what goes on 6,000 miles away at a place you have never been to.
Click to expand...


All true.  Plus Israel's endless worldly contributions as well.  Gee, just imagine all the Palestinian contributions to the USA & the world if we cut off all aid to Israel & gave it to the Palestinians.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Desperado

Can you imagine how much Israel would love us if we stopped sending them money?  The US needs to stop all foreign aid to all middle eastern countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Desperado said:


> Can you imagine how much Israel would love us if we stopped sending them money?  The US needs to stop all foreign aid to all middle eastern countries.



Use other threads for your comments.  You are in the wrong thread for it.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Top 10 Things to Do in Israel 2017 - Must See Attractions in Israel | TripAdvisor


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## frigidweirdo

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)



I've never been to Israel, but I'd love to go and see some of the historical sites. It's just that the region is too volatile for it to be worth it, and the whole "you can't get into Muslim countries with an Israeli stamp in your passport" is a problem too.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-Style Chicken Fricassée


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

What I love most about Israel is how our US aid results in endless Israeli contributions to better lives throughout the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>





MJB12741 said:


> What I love most about Israel is how our US aid results in endless Israeli contributions to better lives throughout the world.



What does our US aid to Palestinians result in?


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I love most about Israel is how our US aid results in endless Israeli contributions to better lives throughout the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does our US aid to Palestinians result in?
Click to expand...


We can discuss this on my other thread.  Endless contributions to their education, health, etc.


----------



## MJB12741

Worldly contributions for better lives or the worlds finest bomb straps.  Gosh I wonder which us Americans should support?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Yes indeed.  As soon as Israel turned this near waist land into a thriving metropolis here came hoards of Palestinians to claim --- it's their land.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## jillian

my favorite thing in Israel is the beach at tel aviv.

and shakshuka


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

jillian said:


> my favorite thing in Israel is the beach at tel aviv.
> 
> and shakshuka



My favorite thing about Israel are all the worldly contributions for better lives.


----------



## jillian

MJB12741 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite thing in Israel is the beach at tel aviv.
> 
> and shakshuka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel are all the worldly contributions for better lives.
Click to expand...


that works. but I was speaking from my visits.

all good


----------



## MJB12741

jillian said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite thing in Israel is the beach at tel aviv.
> 
> and shakshuka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel are all the worldly contributions for better lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that works. but I was speaking from my visits.
> 
> all good
Click to expand...


Yes indeed, so much good in so many ways is Israel.


----------



## jillian

MJB12741 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite thing in Israel is the beach at tel aviv.
> 
> and shakshuka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Israel are all the worldly contributions for better lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that works. but I was speaking from my visits.
> 
> all good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, so much good in so many ways is Israel.
Click to expand...


true. amazing the level of hate thrown at her by terrorist symmpathizers


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This Israeli Dish Will be the Highlight of Summer | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


>



Very impressive.  So much to see & do in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

On my son's last visit to Israel he & his wife even crossed over into Jordan & had several conversations with their people regarding Israel & the Palestinians.  Most were very grateful to Israel for open borders whereby visitors to Israel could also cross into Jordan to purchase their goods & services as well to boost their economy.  Son came back with a gorgeous Jordanian hookah. (That's hookah, not hooker).  Heh Heh!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Satellite Yields Unique Photos of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Maccabeats - Despacito - דספסיטו (Amram Adar ft. Itzik Shamli Cover)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Conan O'Brien's Whirlwind Tour of Israel is Exactly What You'd Expect—and That's What Makes It So Fun


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Even rasta mon.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s turtle-hatching season in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Conan's favorite things:

Conan O'Brien interview with Yonit Levy in Israel 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Top 10 Things to Do in Israel 2017 - Must See Attractions in Israel | TripAdvisor


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

So much to see & do in Israel.

The Top 10 Things to Do in Israel 2017 - Must See Attractions in Israel | TripAdvisor


----------



## MJB12741

The Top 10 Things To Do in Israel | Viator


----------



## LaDexter

My favorite thing about Israel is how Moses treated the Midianites....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Planting Trees 

Plant Fruit Trees in Israel for the Jewish New Year


----------



## PredFan

I loved it when I was there. I can't think of any one thing that was better than the rest, except maybe that the Israeli people were so friendly.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hop on a bike from Tel Aviv to Jaffa


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 great places in Israel to try your hand at chocolate-making


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

https://www.quora.com/What-are-your-favorite-things-about-Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Kosher Recipes & Cooking - Jewish Food


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israeli Philharmonic Orchestra.  Israeli culture is top notch.

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rosh Hashanah’s Tired Old Honey Cake Is Having a Moment


----------



## MJB12741

Lots of these favorite things about Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Figs add richness to holiday sweets — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Update Your Honey Cake - 3 New Honey Cake Recipes


----------



## rylah

This orchestra is just amazing, one of my favorite,and especially this ancient Hebrew song written by ben- Yishay.

Lior Elmaleh and Yehuda Saado

*א*  שִׁיר, לַמַּעֲלוֹת:
אֶשָּׂא עֵינַי, אֶל-הֶהָרִים--    מֵאַיִן, יָבֹא עֶזְרִי.
*ב*  עֶזְרִי, מֵעִם יְהוָה--    עֹשֵׂה, שָׁמַיִם וָאָרֶץ.
*ג*  אַל-יִתֵּן לַמּוֹט רַגְלֶךָ;    אַל-יָנוּם, שֹׁמְרֶךָ.
*ד*  הִנֵּה לֹא-יָנוּם, וְלֹא יִישָׁן--    שׁוֹמֵר, יִשְׂרָאֵל.
*ה*  יְהוָה שֹׁמְרֶךָ;    יְהוָה צִלְּךָ, עַל-יַד יְמִינֶךָ.
*ו*  יוֹמָם, הַשֶּׁמֶשׁ לֹא-יַכֶּכָּה;    וְיָרֵחַ בַּלָּיְלָה.
*ז*  יְהוָה, יִשְׁמָרְךָ מִכָּל-רָע:    יִשְׁמֹר, אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ.
*ח*  יְהוָה, יִשְׁמָר-צֵאתְךָ וּבוֹאֶךָ--    מֵעַתָּה, וְעַד-עוֹלָם.


----------



## rylah

Let's rejoice Hallelujah, let's rejoice
 Let's rejoice Hallelujah, let's rejoice
The time has come, the time has come, of the recovery
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption

אל שדי my G-d my G-d,return the remains of my fellows
And expel those who hate me openly, and expel my declared enemies, my soul can't stand them no more
The time has come, the time has come, of the recovery...

Oh diamond, diamond diamond,
Our nice land, our ancient land
My G-d dwell in highs
Build Your House in Your Greatness
When You come to You I'll sacrifice
The sacrifice of the 1st donation

Oh diamond, diamond diamond,
Our nice land, our ancient land
Only One, and there's no 2nd to You,
Make me poor and guard me
Lead me through green pastures
Knowing the hidden
Our nice land, our ancient land...

I thank You for answering me
And You're my redemption
That is the day of doing of my Lord
Let's rejoice and be happy within Him


Here's how well, and how favorable
A tribe of brothers, all together, together, together


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Need words? Last day before Rosh HaShana.. prepare


----------



## rylah

"Leha Eli Teshukati" an old song written by Abraham ibn-Ezra

Chaim Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

#ConanIsrael - Conan in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Jews Eat Round Challah For the New Year | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Rasta Mon!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

So much to see & do in Israel.


Places to visit in Israel. Israel highlights and best places to visit


----------



## MJB12741

The 10 Most Beautiful Places To Visit In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli rescue team applauded in the streets of Mexico


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Cool band, successful in Arab countries. "Orphaned Land' might ring a bell.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: IDF general replicates pilgrimage to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

500 years of Jewish Music in literally just 5 minutes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hevron makes final preparations for festivity and prayer events


----------



## Sixties Fan

Afterlife snack: Jar of toads popped open in 4,000-year-old Canaanite tomb dig


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Yom Kippur | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Central slichot event at Western Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan

World’s Oldest Beehives Farmed in Israel at Time of Prophet Elisha [PHOTOS]


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch Live: Israel Celebrates Its Jubilee in Judea and Samaria | The Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 8 Tishri 5778 – September 27, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

Even Israeli Wonder Woman.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Red Sea Star


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

To all my Jewish Friends


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yom Kippur 2017: 17 quotes, greetings and poems to share | Metro News


----------



## Sixties Fan

אדון הסליחות - ארז יחיאל WITH ENGLISH SUBTITELS Adon Haselihot Erez Yechiel


----------



## Sixties Fan

From burkas to belts, exhibit shows how Jewish fashion was all about fitting in


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli folk dancing – Israel Travel Secrets


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hossfly

MJB12741 said:


> Israeli folk dancing – Israel Travel Secrets


----------



## MaryL

My great grandparents were Jewish. Not sure when but they  converted to Catholicism. Habersteins truncated their names to Habers. Converted to German Catholicism.  Yada yada. I may be alot of things, but I will support Israel to the day I die.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## MaryL

MaryL said:


> My great grandparents were Jewish. Not sure when but they  converted to Catholicism. Habersteins truncated their names to Habers. Converted to German Catholicism.  Yada yada. I may be alot of things, but I will support Israel to the day I die.


It is yom kippur, I know, so some of us need to stay alert.


----------



## MaryL

Two things I want to see before I die. England, and Israel.  Or at least major part  parts of  them , I want want to put my hand on the wailing wall.  And walk the streets  of London.  Because I am a biker, I wouldn't mind pushing   a pedal in either place.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## thetor

MaryL said:


> Two things I want to see before I die. England, and Israel.  Or at least major part  parts of  them , I want want to put my hand on the wailing wall.  And walk the streets  of London.  Because I am a biker, I wouldn't mind pushing   a pedal in either place.


How Sad


----------



## Cossack1483

A perfect homeland for non white diaspora of all flavors.  shalom!!!!!!!


----------



## thetor

Sixties Fan said:


>


Oh God,the first Item is ISRAELI DOUGHNUTS!!!!!!!!!!!(origin USA...the second ISRAELI "FRENCH"Pastries(origin France)...There was NO ORIGINAL ISRAELI DISH,Palestinian and others YES.....You must think we are IDIOTS...such BS should be banned from from this site....


----------



## thetor

Cossack1483 said:


> A perfect homeland for non white diaspora of all flavors.  shalom!!!!!!!


Unless you are a Palestinian the Original People of this LAND


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Paralympic rower wins silver at world championships


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Panoramic Sukkah re-creates Jerusalem in your backyard


----------



## thetor

Sixties Fan said:


>


Neither hands in this picture are of a cooks,hers are too thin and long,she is a model

His are too soft and effeminate,like much of what you post...not reality,just the usual Israeli sham


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Tuatara

My brother says they have the most beautiful strippers there that are willing to do more than just a lap dance.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Make Sabich


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 gorgeous pictures that capture the beauty of Sukkot


----------



## Likkmee

My FAVORITE THING bout IsNtReal is they decided to be nice and go back to the 1967 fence that was set up for the Bolshevik animals to steal without repercussion. 
OH WAIT. I'm awake now and need coffee.


----------



## toobfreak

Sixties Fan said:


> *Your Favorite Things About Israel *



They have an amazingly effective and wholly better method of screening passengers for air travel over the USA.  They don't strip search little kids and grandmothers in wheelchairs, they know how to screen people of interest, take only them aside and question them.  We could learn a lot.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The social media practice of the Israeli Hyrax


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Live: Sukkot celebration in the Tomb of the Patriarchs


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Week in Gal Gadot


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands of Israel supporters throng Jerusalem for Sukkot march


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Some nice Israeli stamps

Chag sameach! Again! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## JoelT1

Israel’s genius transforming New York


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Things to Do


----------



## MJB12741

COOL!

The Dolphin Reef


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## JoelT1

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Gal Gadot


----------



## JoelT1

Israel’s genius helps transform New York City into Innovation City 


Cornell NYC Tech: Building a Culture for Innovation on Roosevelt Island


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 awe-inspiring full-moon hikes in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Working magic with cheese on Har Eitan Farm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beersheva’s double-helix footbridge wins international award


----------



## thetor

toobfreak said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have an amazingly effective and wholly better method of screening passengers for air travel over the USA.  They don't strip search little kids and grandmothers in wheelchairs, they know how to screen people of interest, take only them aside and question them.  We could learn a lot from them.
> 
> 
> So true and they have been doing it since the late 60's and are Experts
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem // ירושלים // Иерусалим // بيت المقدس


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem // ירושלים // Иерусалим // بيت المقدس


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

8 Surprising Reasons Israel Just Became My Favorite Destination (And I’ve Been to 37 Countries)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli NASCAR driver crowned European champion


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The 10 Most Beautiful Places To Visit In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Breathtaking 1,700-year-old Lod mosaic to finally have a floor to call home


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

[PDF] My Favorite Things (Sound of Music Hebrew) - Israeli Orthodox ...
YouTube1280 × 720Search by image
My Favorite Things (Sound of Music Hebrew) - Israeli Orthodox Jewish singer Ofir Ben-Shitrit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-inspired sesame concept shop tickles NY taste buds


----------



## Sixties Fan

All the foods you can imagine at the bustling Machane Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

WOW!

Home - Coral World


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

COOL!

Rosh HaNikra Grottoes


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Kibbutz Movement | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

What a wonderful diverse culture Israel has.  Citizens of so many faiths & ethnicities and Palestinian citizens even represented in the Knesset. 

The 10 Most Beautiful Places To Visit In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The spectacular Israeli linguist whose songs will blow your mind


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Encountering Birds at the Rosh Tzippor Birdwatching Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

Harvesting olives the traditional way at Tel Hadid


----------



## MJB12741

Five very good reasons to visit Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Definitive Ranking of Israeli Chocolate | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

You are being redirected...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 hidden gems in Haifa


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Popular Israeli orchestra head releases single

צא ליער - יאיר הראל Yair Harel TzeLayaar


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  Check This Out!

Made in Israel | products | services | Technologies | Manufacturers | Suppliers | exporters | israel | made in | online | exhibition | madein-israel | "Made in israel" | "Madein-israel" | "Madeinisrael"


----------



## MJB12741

12 Top-Rated Tourist Attractions in Israel and the Palestinian Territories | PlanetWare


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## teddyearp

Sixties Fan Now I really hate you, lol. I know I've asked you this before, but have you been to Israel? I'm fairly sure you said yes, but what the heck I ask again.

I have, and now just have to go again, no thanks to you. If you haven't you must.

OH and BTW, not in a tour group like many of these videos, but on your own. The only way to go. Because then the anti's cannot claim you were led to only certain places.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The ultimate checklist: 101 things to see, try, taste and do in Israel


----------



## thetor

MJB12741 said:


> The ultimate checklist: 101 things to see, try, taste and do in Israel


I do not indulge in the Palestinian BLOOD THAT HAS FLOODED ISRAEL,you and your ilk DO because you are CANNIBALS,Zionist Cannibals,.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 7 hottest nightspots in Jaffa


----------



## fncceo

thetor said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate checklist: 101 things to see, try, taste and do in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> I do not indulge in the Palestinian BLOOD THAT HAS FLOODED ISRAEL,you and your ilk DO because you are CANNIBALS,Zionist Cannibals,.
Click to expand...


Yummy ...


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 of the best reasons to visit Jaffa


----------



## WheelieAddict

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


I have a few Jewish friends that are good people, so have to say my favorite thing about Israel is Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Hidden Gems in Haifa


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 7 hottest nightspots in Jaffa


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Your Favorite Things About Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Major collection of Judaica in Russia to be digitized and shared with Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## thetor

fncceo said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate checklist: 101 things to see, try, taste and do in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> I do not indulge in the Palestinian BLOOD THAT HAS FLOODED ISRAEL,you and your ilk DO because you are CANNIBALS,Zionist Cannibals,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yummy ...
Click to expand...

TYPICAL


----------



## fncceo

Favourite thing about Israel ...


----------



## thetor

fncceo said:


> Favourite thing about Israel ...


Well we agree on something at last fncceo,who would have believed that...steven  but is she Palestinian or Jewish or both? Israeli is the awswer


----------



## fncceo

thetor said:


> is she Palestinian or Jewish



100% Certified Kosher.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish History 

The Jewish Revolt Against Rome


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem: A vortex for artists and arts venues


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Can I have one of these gifts from Israel?


The Most Stunning Israeli - Jewish Models


----------



## MJB12741

The top 51 things to do in Israel


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Gates of Solomon’s Desert Fortress, Described in 1 Kings, Uncovered in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Google Image Result for https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/93/PikiWiki_Israel_8156_dolphin_reef_in_eilat.jpg/1200px-PikiWiki_Israel_8156_dolphin_reef_in_eilat.jpg


----------



## Ventura77

The fraudulent nation of Israel: a blight unto the nations


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tens of Thousands of Jews Flood Hebron’s Cave of the Patriarchs for Shabbat Chaya Sarah | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 24 Heshvan 5778 – November 12, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This is a Broadway version of the 2007 Israeli Film

‘The Band’s Visit’ is Terrific Musical Theater. Go See It.


----------



## MJB12741

Concerts in Israel | Tourist Israel


----------



## Ventura77

...When I go to Israel one of the most interesting places to visit is the Gaza-crossing, where IDF soldiers typically jeer at and humiliate the Palestinians who pass through the checkpoint...IDF cowards point their automatic weapons at Arab children and laugh...or refer to the Palestinians as 'Arabushim', roughly translated this slur is akin to the N-word...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israel: Beautiful and Historic


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hidden gems of Jerusalem


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Tens of Thousands of Jews Flood Hebron’s Cave of the Patriarchs for Shabbat Chaya Sarah | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 24 Heshvan 5778 – November 12, 2017 | JewishPress.com




Wish I could've been there.  I was there in 1982 with my class from Bar-Ilan.  We sat in a room, between the tombs of Father Abraham and Mother Sarah, as a guide from Hebron read to us, from the Bible, about how Abraham had bought the Cave of Machpelah, almost 4000 years ago.  He told us how Jews had lived in Hebron up until 1929, when 67 Jews were killed with axes and butcher knives, forcing to community to leave.  In July of this year, UNESCO declared that the Tombs of the Patriarchs was an Islamic site called the Ibrahimi Mosque, denying us our history and heritage.  The Patriarch Joseph's Tomb in Shechem has been set ablaze and destroyed by the Arabs many times.  The savage Arabs also tried to destroy Mother Rachel's Tomb in Bethlehem, forcing the Israelis to build an ugly fortress over the tomb.  No Jews are allowed in the city of Bethlehem today, which is King David's birthplace.


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## ForeverYoung436

MJB12741 said:


>




I climbed up Masada without a cable car.  Of course, I was only 20 then.  I don't know if I could still do that today.  Masada shall not fall again!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I climbed up Masada without a cable car.  Of course, I was only 20 then.  I don't know if I could still do that today.  Masada shall not fall again!
Click to expand...


COOL!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tens of thousands of migrating cranes stay out winter in Israel’s north


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Gal Gadot Next Door


----------



## Sixties Fan

Plant a Tree in Israel - Israel365


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...ave-of-the-prophets-natan-and-gad/2017/11/19/


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...m_recirculation&spotim_referrer=recirculation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 2007 edition of Encyclopedia Judaica is downloadable as a 277 MB PDF file from archive.org. 

It isn't often you can get a $2200 work for free.

Encyclopedia Judaica is an astonishing feat of scholarship.

Encyclopedia Judaica (2007)  is downloadable ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Music. Even Russians love it


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

You are being redirected...


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Most Stunning Cable Car In The World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dry Bones cartoonist’s new book looks back at early Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 perfect days out in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 reasons to get excited about Israel’s newest airport


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

British Library publishes treasure trove of Hebrew manuscripts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Funky, provocative illustrations beckon visitors to Tel Aviv


----------



## MJB12741

A tourist’s guide to Akko: where to eat, explore and sleep


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## JoelT1

Microsoft Israel Innovation Nation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leah Goldberg’s tale of tolerance for kids gains new English translation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rivlin hails equality as bank notes honoring women enter circulation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ben Gurion Airport looking to add a tent to help with overcrowding


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## JoelT1

“*While genocide and Islamic persecution has left the number of Christians living in the Middle East at an all-time low, Israel stands as the only safe haven and beacon of hope. In fact, it is the only place in the Middle East where Christianity is on the rise.’ *

This Country is the Only Safe Haven for Christians in the Middle East


----------



## rylah

Cool  prog band


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli film, actress grab top honors from National Board of Review


----------



## Sixties Fan

Then and now photos:

Israel365 Then & Now: 2017/2018 16-Month Jewish Calendar and Holiday Guide - Israel365


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israel, preserving history ]

2,200-Year-Old Edomite Temple Unearthed in Lakhish Region | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 12 Kislev 5778 – November 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sodastream launches sparkling wine


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Looove that a huge variety of people come to Israel,
Haifa, Tel Aviv or Jerusalem one can interact with so much culture.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 7 reasons Israeli TV shows are smash hits abroad


----------



## MJB12741

INCREDIBLE!  ENJOY!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ultimate Chanukah Menu


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Actress Gal Gadot Says She ‘Holds Flag of the Nation’


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What You Need to Know About the Hanukkah Story | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do Jews Play Dreidel on Hanukkah? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Make Brisket Latkes for Hanukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

17 Epic Latke Recipes You're Going to Want to Try This Hanukkah | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah Song and Music Guide | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 Israeli artists you need to be listening to


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

COOL!

8 Unique Things To Do In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ultimate Hanukkah Recipe Guide For 8 Delicious Nights


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

100 years later, Allenby returns to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Jewish Fried Foods from Around the World | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archaeologists uncover bittersweet end of 1,800-year-old Tiberias menorah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah || Mayim Bialik


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chag Sameach Israel !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

In porcupines’ den, mother and daughter discover 2,200-year-old Hasmonean lamp


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 5 Holy Menorah Discoveries on Eve of Hanukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moroccan delicacy is Israel’s hottest Hanukkah treat


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Things to Enjoy This Chanukah


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Beautiful Historical Hanukkah Photos


----------



## Sixties Fan

Y-Studs - Rise Up - Hanukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Tuesday, Kislev 24, 5778 · December 12, 2017*
*Today's Laws & Customs*

*• Chanukah Begins Tonight; Kindle One Light this evening*
The eight-day festival of Chanukah begins tonight. In commemorartion of the miracle of the oil (see "Today in Jewish History" for Kislev 25) we kindle the Chanukah lights -- oil lamps or candles -- each evening for eight days, increasing the number of lights each evening. Tonight, the first night of Chanukah, we kindle one light. (In the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall; this evening, then, commences the 1st day of Chanukah).

On the 1st night of Chanukah, we recite three *blessings* before lighting; for text and audio of the blessings, click here.

For a more detailed guide to Chanukah lighting click here.

The lights—which ideally should be kindled soon after sunset—must burn for at least half an hour after nightfall. Learn more about the proper lighting time here.

For additional Chanukah observances, see Laws & Customs for tomorrow, Kislev 25.

*Today in Jewish History*
*• Construction of the Second Temple Resumes (353 BCE)*
In the first year of rule of Cyrus, the King of Persia, Jews were given permission to return to Israel and rebuild the Holy Temple. A group of Jews led by Zerubavel set out for Jerusalem and began working on the second Temple. However, the Cutheans falsely accused the Jews of plotting a rebellion against King Cyrus and were successful in halting the construction of the Holy Temple for the remainder of his reign and throughout the reign of Ahasuerus, his successor. Construction resumed in the second year of the reign of Darius, Ahasuerus's son, on the 24th of Kislev.

Day View


----------



## Sixties Fan

A small Hanukah tradition, a lot of Jewish defiance. (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sites of the Maccabees | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Photo of the Day | 24 Kislev 5778 – December 12, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police Commissioner lights first Hanukkah candle at Western Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan

8th Day - Miracle Of Light (Official Music Video)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ed Sheeran's "Castle On The Hill" just met the Maccabeats in spectacular fashion


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Wednesday, Kislev 25, 5778 · December 13, 2017
Chanukah Day 1*
*Today's Laws & Customs*
*• Kindle Two Chanukah Lights tonight*
Today is the first day of the eight-day festival of Chanukah. In commemoration of the miracle of the oil (see "Today in Jewish History") we kindle the Chanukah lights -- oil lamps or candles -- each evening for eight days, increasing the number of lights each evening.

In the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall; thus, the first Chanukah light is kindled on the preceding evening, which is when the Hebrew date of Kislev 25 begins. Tonight is the eve of the 2nd day of Chanukah, so we kindle *two* lights in the Chanukah menorah.

The lights—which ideally should be kindled soon after sunset—must burn for at least half an hour after nightfall. Learn more about the proper lighting time here.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It's a Hanukkah Miracle! Girl Goes for a Walk, Stumbles on Oil Lamp From Judah Maccabee's Time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Give The Gourmet Gift Of Chocolate Connoisseurship This Hanukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In Photos: Presidents, Prime Ministers, Celebrities and Athletes Light Menorah Around World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Municipality to Distribute Free Christmas Trees, Decorate Christian Quarters


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 things to see and do in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Traditional Sufganiyot Jelly Doughnuts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah bonus video night 3: Hanukkah Nightly Stroll in Jerusalem's Old City ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...-mountaintop-to-shechem-residents/2017/12/15/


----------



## MJB12741

The Baha'i Gardens: a humdinger of a stopover in the north of Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2017/12/vortex-virtual-reality-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

These Are Your Best Hanukkah Music Videos This Year


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah video night 5: Gershon Veroba- הנרות הללו  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah around the world

It’s always Hanukkah in this picture-perfect Italian town


----------



## MJB12741

Yep!  A wonderful tradition celebrated all over the world where there are Jews.


Afghanistan from How 21 Countries Around the World Celebrate Hanukkah Slideshow


----------



## Sixties Fan

This year, a girl band leads the Hanukkah vid hit parade


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah video night 6: The Hanukkah Song | Marvie's Pick (Sesame Studios) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bonus Chanukah video: Chanuka Medley with Micha Gamerman (animation) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah candles lit at Joshua's tomb in Samaria


----------



## cnm

> Your Favorite Things About Israel


Its distance. Yes. On consideration, Israel's distance is the thing I like best about it. Even better than the very nice Israeli exchange teacher I had in year seven.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lighting Hanukkah candles at ancient synagogue in Arab town


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the Site of the Chanukah Miracle 2155 Years Ago | JCN


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah video night 7: Six13: A Nice Jewish Boy Band Chanukah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gush Etzion’s Flourishing Archaeological and Historical Sites Reveal Glory for the Jewish People and the Land [PHOTOS]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bonus Chanukah video: Lecha (Mordechai Shapiro) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Plans to Refill the Kinneret | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Jewish Press News Briefs | 1 Tevet 5778 – December 19, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Menorah closest to the Temple Mount


----------



## MJB12741

Nine top off-the-beaten-path places to visit in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah music video night 8: Meir Kay/Kosha Dills, Svivon ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bonus Chanukah video: The Kvetch (who stole Chanukah) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Personal photos capture Holy Land stories of British World War I soldiers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah songs like you've never heard them before


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hiking the Holy Land:Manara and the Galilee Panhandle


----------



## Sixties Fan

IN PHOTOS: Israel's winged winter residents


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, discovering and preserving history

1,500 Year Old Monastery, Church, Uncovered in Beit Shemesh | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 2 Tevet 5778 – December 20, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Double Wonder: Hanukkah Miracle Recreated and Temple Incense Burned for First Time in 2,000 Years [WATCH]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


>


*Palestinian Christians burned pictures of President Donald Trump in the city of Bethlehem











Last night, Palestinian Christians gathered in Bethlehem and burned placards featuring Trump's likeness and 'Jerusalem, Palestine's heart, is not up to negotiations,' written on them.

Read more: Palestinian Christians in Bethlehem burn photos of Trump | Daily Mail Online *


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Christmastime in Haifa is a celebration of Arab food


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Top 10 Shining Moments in 2017!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Good for the views: This year’s top movies chosen for the Chosen People


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let it snow.....

- Picture a Day - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: New Book Review from Segula Magazine


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Wednesday, Tevet 9, 5778 · December 27, 2017*
*Today in Jewish History*

*• Passing of Ezra (313 BCE)*
Ezra, who led the return of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel after the Babylonian exile (423-353 BCE), oversaw the building of the Second Temple, canonized the 24 books of the Holy Scriptures ("bible") and, as head of the "Great Assembly" legislated a series of laws and practices (including formalized prayer) which left a strong imprint on Judaism to this very day, passed away on the 9th of Tevet of the year 3448 from creation (313 BCE -- exactly 1000 years after the Giving of the Torah on Mount Sinai). The passing of Ezra marked the end of the "Era of Prophecy."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv workers build world's tallest Lego tower


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nefesh B’Nefesh closes year with 196 Olim in 1 day


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s History: When Golda Meir Endorsed Palestinian Citizenship | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | TPS / Tazpit News Agency | 11 Tevet 5778 – December 28, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

FUN Things to Do in Jerusalem | Fun in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/12/...-gal-gadot-as-2017s-top-grossing-female-star/


----------



## Sixties Fan

2017 breaks tourism record with 3.6 million visitors


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrating miracles in Israel (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Shazam


----------



## abi

Ariel Lanyi plays Beethoven Sonata No 27, Op 90

Just amazing... breathtaking!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 inspiring Jews who died in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerry Seinfeld spotted at Tel Aviv’s ‘best’ falafel shop


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Data released ahead of 2018 finds 75% of Israeli population is Jewish. 73.8% of babies born last year Jewish, 23.3% Arab.

Population of Israel: 8.8 million


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top pianist returns to Israel for concert series


----------



## Sixties Fan

Claiming to be Israel’s first startup ventures, kibbutzim jump on tech bandwagon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Your top 12 favorite ISRAEL21c stories of the year


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/12/31/israel-ranked-no-11-on-oecd-list-of-worlds-happiest-countries/


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Year’s video in Times Square made by Israel’s Wibbitz


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient clay seal found under Western Wall Plaza


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Why Israel is the most important startup ecosystem in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

First-graders uncover 10,000-year-old flint knife during school dig in Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jerusalem virtual reality tour like you have never experienced before


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Religious Jews’ Ascent to Temple Mount Up 75% | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 15 Tevet 5778 – January 2, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerry Seinfeld spotted at Israeli air force base


----------



## Sixties Fan

Western Wall Prayers Answered, Rain & Snow Begin for Real | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 15 Tevet 5778 – January 2, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel with an iPhone


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: All the Good Israel Gave the World in 2017


----------



## abi

MJB12741 said:


> WATCH: All the Good Israel Gave the World in 2017


This is why you must vet your sources. Compare the information in your link with this:
Amnesty International Year End Report: Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories 2016/2017


----------



## MJB12741

abi said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: All the Good Israel Gave the World in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you must vet your sources. Compare the information in your link with this:
> Amnesty International Year End Report: Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories 2016/2017
Click to expand...


OUTSTANDINT POINT!  "Vet your sources."  And who said Abi is an imbecile? 

Amnesty International: Failed Methodology,  Corruption, and Anti-Israel Bias


----------



## abi

Vet that one too. You people are funny. Atta boy


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Vet that one too. You people are funny. Atta boy


Wrong thread.

Again, and again and again.

Goodbye.


----------



## MJB12741

abi said:


> Vet that one too. You people are funny. Atta boy



I just want to thank you for being so much fun to play with.  Happy New Year & please post more often.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rain, rain, and more rain.......

Forecast: Super Storm to Hit Israel Thursday Night (Video) | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 18 Tevet 5778 – January 4, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## MJB12741

World famous & made in Jerusalem.

Natalie Portman named winner of 'Jewish Nobel' prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Is it Really ‘Freezing’ in Jerusalem?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 must-read must-buy books on Israel!


----------



## Cossack1483

My favorite fact concerning israel is that most arabs have a bomb. The furthur Whites keep away from this BS the better


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Indeependent

Cossack1483 said:


> My favorite fact concerning israel is that most arabs have a bomb. The furthur Whites keep away from this BS the better


My favorite fact concerning Israel is that most Arabs is that they are using their weapons on each other.
But God told Hagar that's how Ishmael's nation would behave.

By the way, illiterate Cossack1483, you should try capitalizing works like "Israel" and "Arabs".
In our next lesson, I'll teach you what a capital letter looks like.


----------



## Cossack1483

Whites should be able to kick back and watch the show.

Funny , my keyboard will never capitalize arab or joo.


----------



## Indeependent

Cossack1483 said:


> Whites should be able to kick back and watch the show.
> 
> Funny , my keyboard will never capitalize arab or joo.


Even your *keyboard* is illiterate!?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite fact concerning israel is that most arabs have a bomb. The furthur Whites keep away from this BS the better
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite fact concerning Israel is that most Arabs is that they are using their weapons on each other.
> But God told Hagar that's how Ishmael's nation would behave.
> 
> By the way, illiterate Cossack1483, you should try capitalizing works like "Israel" and "Arabs".
> In our next lesson, I'll teach you what a capital letter looks like.
Click to expand...

All of these belongs on other threads.  I ignore, you ignore. Todah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Half a million years ago, Homo erectus made prehistoric ‘Swiss Army knives’ here


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan know these guys?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan know these guys?


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan know these guys?
Click to expand...


Kaveret...really cool Israeli band in the 60's 70's, check this out:


----------



## rylah

Jerusalem moment hafla..., Yemeni Blues, *Jewish-Arab jam*:


"Quarter to Africa" cool Israeli band:


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan know these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaveret...really cool Israeli band in the 60's 70's, check this out:
Click to expand...



Are they the same band as Poogie?


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan know these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaveret...really cool Israeli band in the 60's 70's, check this out:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they the same band as Poogie?
Click to expand...


Sorry haven't heard about... "Poogie"


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

11 Songs You Should Be Listening To While Traveling In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Somebody feed Phil falafel: Netflix travel show comes to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Life Gave Israelis Lemons..


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


>




Kazablan is such a great musical movie!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mount Herzl memorial to fallen, an architectural gem, up for top design prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

Golda Meir biography takes top honor in National Jewish Book Awards


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Tel Aviv-Jerusalem Fast Train aims to remind the cities why they can’t stand each other in just 30 minutes


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


>




My sister had a crush on him back in the '70's.  Shlomo Artzi is still around?


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister had a crush on him back in the '70's.  Shlomo Artzi is still around?
Click to expand...

Shlomo Artzi - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Latest Burgeoning Export – Music!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Fascinating presentation reveals history behind Israel's most iconic sites (in just 2 minutes)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

One of Last Two Qumran Scrolls Reconstructed, Deciphered, Throwing Light on Alternative Jewish Calendar | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 5 Shevat 5778 – January 21, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv city hall lights up for the penguins


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Newly Exposed Sites Show Jerusalem’s Fascinating Jewish History


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the next big thing on Israel’s culinary scene – Arak


----------



## Sixties Fan

What kind of tree are you? Take our fun Tu B’Shvat quiz!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yad Vashem stages ambitious show of rare photos taken by Nazis and their victims


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/israel-10th-bloomberg-innovation-survey/


----------



## Sixties Fan

New film takes audiences for a ride on Jerusalem’s light rail


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 spectacular photos of waterfalls in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

The north was painted this morning in white: 
snow in the Golan and the Galilee, highways and Safed were blocked.
The winter system is hitting hard: on Mt. Hermon and in the Golan it is snowing, the rain in the center is getting stronger • The Sea of Galilee has risen by 4 centimeters since yesterday; the flow in Jordan is particularly strong • road blocks in the north and in Safed: "The schools in the city of Kabbalists were closed already at 11. The lowest snow level on Hermon is 35-40 cm".


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In Jerusalem, the eternal capital of the Jewish people, Israel’s national anthem was played on restored violins owned by Jews during the Holocaust.

(full article online)

WATCH: A Most Moving Rendition of Israel’s National Anthem!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Celebrates Over 3,000 years of the Hebrew Language


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Plant Olive Trees in the Holy Land - Israel365


----------



## Sixties Fan

Get Ready for Wednesday’s Once-in-150-Years Blood Moon that’s also Super Moon, Blue Moon, Lunar Eclipse and Tu B’Shvat


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Calendar: Solar and Lunar | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 10 Israeli artists you need to be listening to


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Wednesday, Shvat 15, 5778 · January 31, 2018*
*
15 Shevat - New Year for Trees*
*Today's Laws & Customs*
*• New Year for Trees
*
Today is _Tu B'Shevat_ ("the 15th of Shevat") which marks the beginning of a "New Year for Trees." This is the season in which the earliest-blooming trees in the Land of Israel emerge from their winter sleep and begin a new fruit-bearing cycle.

Legally, the "New Year for Trees" relates to the various tithes that must be separated from produce grown in the Holy Land. We mark the day by eating fruit, particularly from the "Seven Kinds" that are singled out by the Torah in its praise of the bounty of the Holy Land (wheat, barley, grapes, figs, pomegranates, olives and dates). On this day we remember that "Man is a tree of the field" 

(Deuteronomy 20:19) and reflect on the lessons we can derive from our botanical analogue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The fascinating story behind King David's conquest of Jerusalem


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> The fascinating story behind King David's conquest of Jerusalem




According to the Arabs, there was no King David altogether.  They will say anything to deny us our history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/arc...rge-pool-system-outside-jerusalem/2018/01/31/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arbor Day (Tu Bishvat) Guide for the Perplexed


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Humanity

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascinating story behind King David's conquest of Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Arabs, there was no King David altogether.  They will say anything to deny us our history.
Click to expand...


Seems strange as he is an important figure in Islam.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascinating story behind King David's conquest of Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Arabs, there was no King David altogether.  They will say anything to deny us our history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems strange as he is an important figure in Islam.
Click to expand...

He is not, and neither are any of the Patriarchs, Matriarchs, or any other Hebrews, Israelites or Jews in history.

Islam likes to say that all of these figures in Judaism are part of them, because they are following the Christian idea of REPLACING Judaism.

Neither one has replaced Judaism, and never will.

Jews are only important to Muslim extremists when they can use them for their own gain.

In the meantime, extremist Muslims like to say that there never was any Temple, any King David, King Solomon, any Jewish History at all on the Land of Israel.

It is their FAVORITE THING about Israel.


----------



## Humanity

Sixties Fan said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascinating story behind King David's conquest of Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Arabs, there was no King David altogether.  They will say anything to deny us our history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems strange as he is an important figure in Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not
Click to expand...


In your opinion lol


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ben-Gurion’s Rice: The Truth About Israeli Couscous


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fascinating story behind King David's conquest of Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Arabs, there was no King David altogether.  They will say anything to deny us our history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems strange as he is an important figure in Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not, and neither are any of the Patriarchs, Matriarchs, or any other Hebrews, Israelites or Jews in history.
> 
> Islam likes to say that all of these figures in Judaism are part of them, because they are following the Christian idea of REPLACING Judaism.
> 
> Neither one has replaced Judaism, and never will.
> 
> Jews are only important to Muslim extremists when they can use them for their own gain.
> 
> In the meantime, extremist Muslims like to say that there never was any Temple, any King David, King Solomon, any Jewish History at all on the Land of Israel.
> 
> It is their FAVORITE THING about Israel.
Click to expand...


Yes but what about those Zionists building their wailing wall around the Al Aqsa Mosque?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

מחווה לאמן בקאמרי - אלכסנדר פן


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare Greek inscription and colorful 1,800-year-old mosaic uncovered at Caesarea


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli ‘Kibbutz’ Communities are Going Green!


----------



## Mindful

All night parties.

The beaches at Tel Aviv.


----------



## Sixties Fan

1,800-year-old mosaic found in Israeli park


----------



## rylah

For Your Neshama before Shabbat:

Lecha Dodi - written by Rabbi Shlomo Elkabetz

Jerusalemite version


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> For Your Neshama before Shabbat:
> 
> Lecha Dodi - written by Rabbi Shlomo Elkabetz
> 
> Jerusalemite version




"Yigdal Elokim Chai" is a piyyut based on the thirteen principles set by the Rambam (in his commentary on chapter 26), in piyyut, 13 lines, one for each of the main principles.


----------



## harmonica

they kick mucho ASS even when outnumbered in all categories and at a big geographical disadvantage


----------



## harmonica

Bar Refaeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

The fascinating study of the sharks descending on Israel's coastline


----------



## Sixties Fan

OH, JERUSALEM x BASTI HANSEN


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## harmonica

*These Israeli soldier babes could kill you at first sight*


----------



## Sixties Fan

NOC Schedule Israel - Pyeongchang 2018 Olympic Winter Games


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet Israel’s Largest-Ever Winter Olympics Team


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The ultimate Israel 4K experience!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ecological beach planned near Dolphin Reef in Eilat


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra's 82nd Season - AFIPO


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rotem - A tiny village up North with a quirk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Weatherman2020

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


My favorite things there.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

"Mishe mishe mishe mishe..." 

Have a happy month of Adar

And peaceful Shabat:


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> "Mishe mishe mishe mishe..."
> 
> Have a happy month of Adar
> 
> And peaceful Shabat:




Purim is my fave holiday!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite things there.
Click to expand...


Whoa!  Can I have one?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheParser

What I like most about Israel is that it is the only country in the Middle East that:

1. has a genuinely  democratic system.

2. has a free press.

3. treats women equally.

4. treats gay people decently.

5. has so many brilliant scientists, including those who are making vital advances in healthcare.


----------



## MJB12741

TheParser said:


> What I like most about Israel is that it is the only country in the Middle East that:
> 
> 1. has a genuinely  democratic system.
> 
> 2. has a free press.
> 
> 3. treats women equally.
> 
> 4. treats gay people decently.
> 
> 5. has so many brilliant scientists, including those who are making vital advances in healthcare.



Israel is also the only country in the Middle east having citizens of most living faiths with equal voting rights & the only country in the Middle East to protect all religious  institutions.


----------



## rylah

*Good morning Israel* 


Indeependent  how do You like that?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

You are being redirected...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wish IDF Soldiers a Happy Purim


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## IsaacNewton

That it's a far away shithole where Mike Pence could probably be elected _designated bigot_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

IsaacNewton said:


> That it's a far away shithole where Mike Pence could probably be elected _designated bigot_.


Except that he is not Jewish and would never be elected a designated anything in Israel.

The US has him, the US can keep him.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Sixties Fan said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it's a far away shithole where Mike Pence could probably be elected _designated bigot_.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he is not Jewish and would never be elected a designated anything in Israel.
> 
> The US has him, the US can keep him.
Click to expand...


Like hemorrhoids.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Beautiful Views of the Holy Land from Space!


----------



## MaryL

I like to gnosh on bagles. That and My German Jewish forefathers fled to Canada in the 1890's.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In rugged Negev desert, Israeli scientists plan for mission to Mars


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Purim | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ArmenianTraveler

toomuchtime_ said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.
Click to expand...



A growing number of people around the world believe Jesus was a Palestinian.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ArmenianTraveler




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## ForeverYoung436

ArmenianTraveler said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A growing number of people around the world believe Jesus was a Palestinian.
Click to expand...


Then I guess a growing number of ppl around the world have never read the New Testament.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Damaged Eagle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.
Click to expand...







You have a point in stating this to me?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## rylah

Western Wall at 3 in the morning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The clay impression is inscribed with letters and what appears to be a grazing doe, “a motif of blessing and protection found in Judah, particularly in Jerusalem,” according to the BAR article.





(full article online)

In find of biblical proportions, seal of Prophet Isaiah said found in Jerusalem


----------



## rylah

Every Haman has his tree


----------



## rylah

Who may give and we all have a peaceful Shabbat

!שמע ישראל ה' אחד


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

_Close_






Timeline Photos


----------



## Mindful

Israel in a nutshell




Photo of the Day: Tel Aviv Apartheid Edition
Seen today at the Tel Aviv marathon
ISRAELLYCOOL.COM


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A salty, 36-hour break at the Dead Sea


----------



## rylah

Purim  - presents to the poor 






As every year, the Yigal Yisrael Gemach gives gifts to the poor on Purim (on the same day) to about 100 needy families in Or Akiva. 

Jgive


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

One of my proudest & favorite things about Israel is how they honor the righteous at Yad Vashem.

Honoring the Righteous | www.yadvashem.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Parades and parties: Where to find Purim fun in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purim How-To Guide - Your 2018 Purim guide contains the story of Purim, and all you need to know about the 4 mitzvahs of Purim and the other observances of the day


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do Jews Send Mishloach Manot on Purim? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Must-Know Purim Words and Phrases | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Don't put a dog or a baby in there


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## mudwhistle

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some Jewish history of Purim around the world

Purim and the Masked Jews of Spain


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli giraffes receive giant hamantash for Purim


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Happy Purim to all Israel home and abroad!

Beit El - Megila reading from yesterday's Arvit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purim in Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

When zeppelin fever came to Tel Aviv and Jerusalem, 89 years ago


----------



## MJB12741

Israeli giraffes receive giant hamantash for Purim


----------



## Sixties Fan

עדלאידע הרצליה 2018 - מחרוזת שירים נוסטלגיים


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Take Purim Celebrations Seriously


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sweet drams of whisky flow in the land of milk and honey


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Celebrates Purim [PHOTO SPREAD]


----------



## Cossack1483

My favorite thing about israhell is every surrounding nation has a nuke


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Get into party mode with these 10 Purim pics from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

14 cool things to do in and near Israeli academic campuses


----------



## MJB12741

Cossack1483 said:


> My favorite thing about israhell is every surrounding nation has a nuke



How do like that?  And here I never even knew Jordan, Egypt, Lebanon & Egypt all have nukes.  Amazing what we can learn from Cossack's very fine well educated brain.

World Nuclear Weapon Stockpile


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Incredible Team Israel Winter Olympics 2018 Music Video!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I do not know if this is an Israeli recipe, or even it is made in any place in Israel, but......yummmm  ]


Rocky Road Fudge


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

So many exciting things to see & do in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Should be fun...

Is a Disneyland theme park coming to Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Because, Jerusalem (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Mezuza (small scroll from Torah) ceremony in a supermarket...well virtually on every doorframe in Israel.


----------



## rylah

Pesah is coming - Song of the Sea


Song of the sea - Wikipedia


Am Israel Chai


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Old City Jerusalem: must-see sites


----------



## Sixties Fan

Complete strangers come together in Haifa and sing Matisyahu's 'ONE DAY' - the result is amazing


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Akhlah :: The Jewish Children's Learning Network :: Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On International Women’s Day, Yad Vashem launches two female-focused exhibits


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Marathon Has Record-High Turnout


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In Jerusalem’s Old City, futuristic hi-tech illuminates ancient biblical past


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Caesarea | Tourist Israel


----------



## rylah

A Torah scroll was put in memory of Rabbi Itamar Ben Gal at Har Bracha, donated by the Jewish community in Moscow


The Jewish community in Moscow donated a Torah scroll in memory of Itamar Ben Gal הי"ד: His father:" On bitter and hard days we had a bright and strong ray of light. "
Re'ut Hadar, 26 Adar 5768






The introduction of the Torah scroll at Har Bracha. Photo: Spokesman of the Samaria Regional Council

Hundreds of people, including the rabbi of the settlement of Har Bracha, Rabbi Eliezer Melamed, the Tzaddik of Leningrad, Rabbi Kogan, the head of the Shomron Council, Yossi Dagan, and others attended the Torah scroll donated to Itamar Ben Gal, who was murdered a month ago in a stabbing attack at the Ariel junction.




The Sefer Torah was held in the community of Har Bracha. An eye remained dry when the son of the murdered man and his father danced with the Torah scroll and the hundreds of people who came to strengthen them.

The Torah was donated by the community of Bolshaya Bronya - Moscow, headed by Rabbi Kogan, who told those present, "There is a special connection between our community and you."





Itamar's father, Rabbi Daniel Ben Gal, said excitedly: "On behalf of the Ben Gal family and in Hadash, we would like to thank Rabbi Kogan and his holy community from Russia."

"You came to us when we were in the bitter days of mourning for our beloved son Itamar. Their appearance in those days and your arrival strengthened us greatly. You were a bright and bright beam of light for us when we needed support and support so much, "added the father.

"Our noble act of donating a Torah scroll to the memory of our son has moved us deeply, and we are still amazed by the intensity of your identification, which attests to the bond and unity that exists in the Jewish people. Due to its lack of "





Yossi Dagan, head of the Shomron Regional Council, who created the connection between the communities with the assistance of the Shomron Regional Council's Foreign Relations Unit, added that "there is not only a great connection between the community of Beluchya Bronia and the settlement of Har Bracha. Rabbi Ben-Gal does not sit with us, but his spirit, the spirit of Torah and settlement is with us here."
ספר תורה לזכרו של הרב איתמר בן גל


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

FUN Things to Do in Jerusalem | Fun in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN: Israel 11th happiest country in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Documentary follows American baseball players going to bat for the Jewish state


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Two Dead Sea Scrolls to go on display for the first time in new Denver exhibit


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is what IDF Soldiers really do when they are supposed to be training....


(video)
This is what IDF Soldiers really do when they are supposed to be training....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kosher-For-Passover Toasted Coconut Macaroons


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK’s Independent ranks Tel Aviv as top literary town


----------



## rylah

Shabbat is the most special day of the Jewish week, the ultimate day of rest, on which dozens or perhaps hundreds of books, psalms and many piyutim were written. Every week we bring Shabbat to our house, but have we ever stopped to think why it is so important? And what really distinguishes Shabbat from the rest of the week? Is it just a respite from the physical world ??

Rabbi David Menachem introduces us to the person who was known as one of the greatest lovers of the Sabbath - Rabbi Avraham Ibn Ezra, who wrote the special piyyut,"Ki Eshmerah Shabat" in which he reveals to us the sanctity of Shabbat and its significance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Photos] 10 Facts You Didn’t Know About Caesarea, Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

For centennial, huge Bernstein exhibit highlights conductor’s devotion to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

5 Things You Can Only do in Israel | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN is trying to bury the truth but Jerusalem refuses to be silent


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Hatikva – Join Israel in Celebrating 70 Years of ‘Hope’ and Achievement


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Secret Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Start-Up Nation: The Story of Israel's Economic Miracle


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Enigmatic Dead Sea Scroll fragment makes rare show in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

70 Years of Israeli Achievement


----------



## Sixties Fan

15 Amazing Sights To See In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Untouched for 3,600 years, ‘royal’ tomb may change what we know about Canaanites


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where To Find Songs for Your Passover Seder | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Timna Park


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

25 Vegetarian Recipes for Your Passover Seder | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Prepare Your Seder Plate Items Quickly & Easily


----------



## rylah

"If  You carved a stone in the mountain to build a new building
Not for nothing did my brother have You carved for a new building
For a Temple shall be built of these stones

If You planted a Cedar on the Mountain, Cedar instead of a thistle
It is not in vain that my brother have You planted instead of a thistle
That from these Cedars will be built the Mountain

Will be built, will be built, the Temple will be built

If you have not sung me a song yet, sing me a new psalm
Which is older than wine and sweeter than honey
A song that is older than wine and sweeter than honey
A song that is about two thousand and every day is new"


----------



## rylah

It was time to wake up
Leave everything to overcome
To go home not to look elsewhere

It's time to change
Even if we missed some stations
One can get off and have a train back to the neighborhoods

Everything is possible only if we want to
The seeker always finds
Even if it is somewhere far away at the end

Heavens doors were not locked
When the son cries for help
So Father in Heaven comes even...

(Chorus)
Even if we did something bad
It is applied and forgiven is applied and forgives
Reaching out for help and giving in His mercy
The power to repair and return to him

The time has come to repent if you have already escaped from sin
If you already take then take for give

And it's time to come closer not to be afraid of the pain
And if give then be given with all my heart

Everything is possible only if we want to
The seeker always finds
Even if it is somewhere far away at the end

Sky doors were not locked
When the son cries for help
So Father in Heaven comes even


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[Photos] 10 Facts You Didn’t Know About Jerusalem’s Kotel Tunnels, Israel


----------



## rylah

*Piyut for the Big Shabat (before Pesach) - "Avinu Roenu"*

"Our father our shepherd gather the distant
For in our captivity we fast and clarify
Be quick to redeem us during the times of Pesachim

El El our rock our redeemer
The bud of my rescue please draw near
Quikly and soon
Awaken Mashiach ben David

 Desire our mouths contribution and produce a will
And turnd towards us pleasantly as a towards a lamb sacrifice and renew the  time of will
For Your people a rock of a shelter and sound the voice of joy"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kosher for Passover Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa scientists uncover the bizarre role of Negev’s Byzantine pigeon


----------



## MJB12741

1200 × 813Images may be subject to copyright


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

At Ein Gedi, male ibexes lock horns for females’ attention


----------



## Sixties Fan

30 Free Museums and Other Fun Places in Israel on Chol Hamoed Pesach


----------



## Sixties Fan

Majestic Trees in Rishon LeZion


----------



## Sixties Fan

KKL France Walk for Water Mission Rediscovers Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

KKL-JNF Prepares for Grazing Season in the Forests


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Just in Time for Passover: Coins from revolt against Romans found near Temple Mount


----------



## IsaacNewton

That golden dome is pretty cool looking. Or is that no in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover Chocolate Mousse Fraisier


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A funny magician from Israel's Got Talent ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


>



She's so inspiring, great presenter.
All respect for her work.
_
"Kindness and truth have met; righteousness and peace have kissed. 
Truth will sprout from the earth, and righteousness will look down from heaven." - *Psalms 85*_


----------



## Sixties Fan

2018 Israel Festival looks at renewal as Israel celebrates its 70th


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mizrahi and Sephardic Passover Recipes - JIMENA


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I wish this site would publish the recipes both in Hebrew and English.  This one is Kosher for Pesach ]


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> [ I wish this site would publish the recipes both in Hebrew and English.  This one is Kosher for Pesach ]


Kosher only if the ingredients bear the "Kosher for Pesach" symbol, and the instruments were cleansed in boiling water.

You know Hebrew?


----------



## rylah

*"Yiddei Hashachachata"* is a poem written by Rabbi Yehuda HaLevi in the year 5761 (1161)
It's a custom to sing it on the seventh day of Pesach - the day when the Red Sea split and the people of Israel sang the Song of the Sea (which was then the first song of redemption). As well as on Friday night (according to customs of the Eastern communities) and even at weddings.

It is customary to perform the poetry of the piyyut so that the poet sings and the audience, on the other hand, answers him; A style known as the Responatorium that has been accepted since antiquity in the Mediterranean basin, and among Jews in particular. The adoption of this style expresses, as it were, the whole of Israel answering the poet with great force, and the litany asks again and reminds me, "You have forgotten!"


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Four Questions | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spinach-Cheese Passover Lasagna


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fruit Tart Passover Dessert


----------



## Taz

*Your Favorite Things About Israel*

It's not in North America.


----------



## jillian

Passover Muffins

3/4 cup water
1/4 cup vegetable oil
3 tbs sugar
1 pinch salt
1 cup matzoh meal
3 eggs

Preheat oven to 400 degrees

lightly grease cookie sheet
combine water, oil, sugar and salt in a pot
bring to rapid boil, then remove from stove

stir in matzoh meal
stir in eggs one at a time

wet hands and form 6 palm sized balls and place on lightly greased cookie sheet

Bake 30 minutes until golden brown


----------



## jillian

Taz said:


> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It's not in North America.



pity you'll never go there. *shrug*


----------



## Taz

jillian said:


> Passover Muffins
> 
> 3/4 cup water
> 1/4 cup vegetable oil
> 3 tbs sugar
> 1 pinch salt
> 1 cup matzoh meal
> 3 eggs
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees
> 
> lightly grease cookie sheet
> combine water, oil, sugar and salt in a pot
> bring to rapid boil, then remove from stove
> 
> stir in matzoh meal
> stir in eggs one at a time
> 
> wet hands and form 6 palm sized balls and place on lightly greased cookie sheet
> 
> Bake 30 minutes until golden brown


So the dynamite goes in AFTER they come out of the oven?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

IN PICTURES: Primates prepare for Passover at Ramat Gan Zoo


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover Sponge Cake


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kosher for Passover Shnitzel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli goalball and wheelchair tennis players win medals


----------



## Sixties Fan

Traditional Passover Egg Lokshen "Noodles" for Chicken Soup


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Google Maps launches Hebrew version - Globes English


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chag Sameach Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shabbat Shalom Israel !


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Today we are the first birds to greet the light of dawn," prophesied Gutman, an optimistic and tireless man. The reality in which they lived was quite dismal, rife with diseases and complicated by an existential struggle. But on that Seder evening, the pioneers bandied about their comprehensive vision of hope, liberation and light. (These details and more were revealed recently with the publication of Yoel Moshe Solomon's personal diary, by his family).

Tonight, 136 years later, in much more prosperous times, living under true sovereignty and independence, we will mark Judaism's original independence day, the day our nation was born some 3,500 years ago. While this original independence day doesn't try to compete with modern Israel's Independence Day three weeks from now, it does imbue a phrase we will shortly recite with contemporary credence: "The nation of Israel, throughout the generations."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/a-celebration-from-generation-to-generation/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Snow falls on Mount Hermon


----------



## Sixties Fan

If it Takes You More Than a Day to Clean for Pesach, You are Doing Spring Cleaning, Not Pesach Preparations


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Checklist: Setting the Seder Table | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A tour group leader uncovers Passover secrets in the Met Museum’s Egyptian wing


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Exodus: Debunking the debunkers


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Eurovision is coming up.  Guess which was the # 1 most watched song on youtube


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(For Pessach and all year round)


----------



## Sixties Fan

National Geographic Reveals Secret to Israelis’ Long, Satisfying Lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flourless Chocolate Cake


----------



## Sixties Fan

Google Israel introduces hummus taste technology — on April 1


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/04/01/israeli-museums-jewish-humor-exhibit-so-funny-you-could-plotz/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Video Live ]

Pesach festivities in the city of our forefathers


----------



## Sixties Fan

A fascinating site:

Amazing database of synagogues of Europe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 Things to Do in Israel: A Beginner's Guide to the Holy Land


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pizza for Pessach


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

60 Minutes On The Steps Outside Of Kiryat Arba - Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Quarter million visitors to nature reserves and parks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Touring the Land of Israel this Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ze’ev Jabotinsky on Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Luxury Hotel in Israel’s Negev Desert Vying for ‘Coolest Pool in the World’ Title


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews pray in ancient synagogue


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Count the Omer | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Quinoa Recipes for Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv: One of the World’s Greenest Cities!


----------



## Sixties Fan

NEWEST Y-STUDS VIDEO: Have ‘the Greatest Passover’ Ever!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

5 Things You Can Only do in Israel | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UWI ‘Passover Partners’ Project – a Win-Win for Soldiers and Lovers of Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*This month shall mark for you the beginning of the months; it shall be the first of the months of the year for you.*




​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ramat Ahel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kibbutz  Ramat Ahel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's new wave of pioneers who commune in the desert


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A mash-up song to send off the last day of Pessach (outside of Israel )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What is the story behind Israel’s Stonehenge?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Passover breakfast


----------



## MJB12741

Umm, Blintzes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

FORTY-SIX of SEVENTY: Shuk Ha'Iraqi - The Iraqi Market


----------



## Sixties Fan

How To Celebrate ‘Deep Dish Pizza Day’ On Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mocha Cashew Mousse


----------



## Sixties Fan

Medjool date energy bars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mimouna celebrations throughout Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Opens Nursing Home for Retired Service Dogs!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Grade Schoolers Find Proof of Jewish Life in Samaria Dating Back 1,500 Years


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Eurovision contestants from 25 countries arrive in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

להציל את חיות הבר - הצבי והלילית


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's version of "Wildlife Docs"


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s ‘Billy Elliot’ poised to attend Royal Ballet Academy


----------



## Sixties Fan

FORTY-SEVEN of SEVENTY: Zikhron Ya'akov


----------



## Sixties Fan

FORTY-EIGHT of SEVENTY: A Light from Darkness in the heart of Samaria


----------



## harmonica

shooting first, asking later


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

FORTY-NINE of SEVENTY: Tekoa Beer Festival - A Party in the Judean Desert


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFTY of SEVENTY: Cowboys of the Golan Heights


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Offset 5-Year Drought with New Desalination Plants


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

מתכון בריא עוף עם אפונה ותפוחי אדמה ירקות ,שמן זית ותבלינים בשקית קוקי בקלי-קלות


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mandel Bread (Pesach Biscotti)


----------



## Sixties Fan

International achievement: Israeli TV series reaches international film festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

British, Greek, and Italian Planes to Salute Israel During 70th Anniversary Celebrations


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFTY-TWO of SEVENTY: Jerusalem - Migration Island


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Twenty-five Eurovision participants travelled to Tel Aviv for Israel Calling


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arutz Sheva speaks with MOTL Participants


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFTY-THREE of SEVENTY: SUSYA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live: March of the Living


----------



## Sixties Fan

After founding health care in pre-state Israel, Hadassah continues to innovate


----------



## MJB12741

For nearly 8 months now Israel has been providing aid & medical help to Syrian refugee victims caught between the war of Assad & the rebels.

From Israel, Quiet Efforts Are Underway To Aid Civilians In Syria


----------



## Sixties Fan

להציל את חיות הבר - הכוס והקורמורן


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> For nearly 8 months now Israel has been providing aid & medical help to Syrian refugee victims caught between the war of Assad & the rebels.
> 
> From Israel, Quiet Efforts Are Underway To Aid Civilians In Syria


It may have been going on longer than that:

Israeli military treats thousands of war-wounded Syrians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli TV series “When Heroes Fly” wins best series at Cannes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fluffy Vegan Whole Spelt Challah


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFTY-FOUR of SEVENTY - Zippori Village in the Galilee


----------



## Sixties Fan

מתכון תפוחי-אדמה קטנים אפויים בתנור עם שמן זית תבלינים ורוזמרין טעים מהיר בקלי-קלות הערוץ הרשמי


----------



## rylah

Shabbat Preparations 

Have a peaceful Shabbos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Start Your Engines! Israel Opens First Regulation Racetrack


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFTY-FIVE of SEVENTY: Uzieli - The Medicine man


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

American Astronaut Marks Yom HaShoah on International Space Station


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Eurovision 2018 Contestants Plant Trees in Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Comprehensive List: Jerusalem’s Independence Day Celebrations April 18-20


----------



## Sixties Fan

נפתח שער הדמוקרטיה הישראלית - חוויה דמוקרטית של 360 מעלות ברוטשילד 4 תל אביב ישראל


----------



## Sixties Fan

שביל העצמאות (חלק 1) תל אביב - מסלול הליכה המחבר עשרה אתרים הקשורים לעיר ולהקמת מדינת ישראל.


----------



## Sixties Fan

שביל העצמאות (חלק 2) תל אביב - מסלול הליכה המחבר עשרה אתרים הקשורים לעיר ולהקמת מדינת ישראל.


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIDF Ride Israel  | Friends of the Israel Defense Forces


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iron Dome Voted ‘Greatest Israeli Invention’ of All Time


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFTY EIGHT of SEVENTY: Adventures in Beersheva


----------



## Sixties Fan

On American TV  -  PBS  

"GI  Jews - Jewish Americans in WWII"

1:30 AM Monday


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly 6.6 million Jews living in Israel ahead of 70th independence day, 10 times more than when Israel was established in 1948.

(full article online)

Israel's population tops 8.8 million, to hit 15 million by 2048


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

SIXTY-ONE of SEVENTY: Beer Bazaar, Jerusalem hotspot


----------



## Sixties Fan

1,400-year-old menorah lamp, rare coin found as kids dig trail for Israel’s 70th


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Israel’s 70th, become a part of history as you look back on it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: 12,000 voices join together for Israel's 70th anniversary


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matisyahu returning to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: An Animated Journey Through Israel’s History!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Memorial Day Special: The Power of Israel’s Fallen – Yom HaZikaron – The Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE  from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

SIXTY-SIX of SEVENTY - Livnot U'lehibanot - To Build and Be Built - YouTube


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Culture/12000-Israelis-sing-Al-Kol-Eleh-549962


----------



## Ropey

> Your Favorite Things About Israel



It exists, is strong and happy.

Israel is 11th happiest nation in the world; US slides to 18th

Considering the neighborhood.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From 1950s rationing to 21st century high-tech boom: An economic success story


----------



## Taz

My fave thing about Israel? They're keeping the Muslims busy, and over there. WAAAYYY far over there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ראש העין חוגגת עצמאות 70 שנה למדינה - שידור חי


----------



## Sixties Fan

12 Ways to Celebrate Israel’s 70th Birthday Right Now


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish Agency for Israel - Celebrating Israel @ 70


----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE

Live: Independence Day torch-lighting ceremony


----------



## Sixties Fan

SIXTY-SEVEN of SEVENTY: The DEAF - BLIND THEATRE the ONLY one in the WORLD!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Somehow, Chinese tourists manage to display Israeli flag at the Dome of the Rock ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seneca Nation celebrates Israel's Independence Day


----------



## Sixties Fan

SIXTY-EIGHT of SEVENTY: Shuk HaPishpushim - Jaffa Flea Market


----------



## Sixties Fan

The word "Zionist" is not an epithet - it is a compliment.

(full article online)

Proud to be a Zionist, #Israel70 edition ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

SIXTY-NINE of SEVENTY: Yom Hazikaron - Day of Remembrance


----------



## Sixties Fan

ToI asks the experts: What are the most important finds of Israeli archaeology?


----------



## Sixties Fan

What women in Israel and the West have learned from seven decades of cooperation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Halloumi Cheese Flower


----------



## Sixties Fan

With BBQs and F-35s, Israelis delight in 70 years of independence


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH Aerobatics over Israel: A 360° pilot’s-eye view of 70th birthday flyover


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, the Land I Love


----------



## Sixties Fan

70th Independence Day | Watch: Parachuting demonstration on Israeli coast


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live: Celebrating independence at President's Residence


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## WheelieAddict

The history and archaeology is amazing


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Live
Beautiful dancing

רוקדים ה' באייר – 70 שנה אחרי הכרזת העצמאות שידור חי מתל אביב


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Celebrate as IAF Fighter Pilots Soar in 70th Independence Day Air Show (video)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Defying the Odds


----------



## MJB12741

LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT!

Booming Economy: Israeli Exports Expected to Pass $100 Billion for First Time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Though he was no inventor, Rube Goldberg’s ‘machines’ made him a household name


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to restore, refurbish, seven heritage sites


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*It is a land which Hashem your God looks after, on which Hashemyour God always keeps His eye, from year’s beginning to year’s end*
_Deuteronomy 11:12 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel at 70: Time to be proud


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fox Adapting Israeli TV Show; Two Other Series Win Awards at Cannes


----------



## Sixties Fan

The blooming of the desert: Key stages of Israel’s economic growth


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I will restore My people Yisrael. They shall rebuild ruined cities and inhabit them; They shall plant vineyards and drink their wine; They shall till gardens and eat their fruits*
*Amos 9:14 (The Israel Bible™)
*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

קיץ של נחמות - חנן יובל


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sports Illustrated model Kate Upton shares photos from Israel trip


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A land where you may eat food without stint, where you will lack nothing; a land whose rocks are iron and from whose hills you can mine copper*
_Deuteronomy 8:9 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Drone show lights up the sky for Israel’s birthday


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Is the World’s New Dining Hotspot


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He brought us to this place and gave us this land, a land flowing with milk and honey*
_Deuteronomy 26:9 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

8 Foods in Israel You Simply Have to Try


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel365: Plant 70 Rows of Olive Trees for 70 Years of Prophecy Fulfilled – Only $70 a Month!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*No woman in your land shall miscarry or be barren. I will let you enjoy the full count of your days*
_Exodus 23:26 (The Israel Bible™)_

לֹא תִהְיֶה מְשַׁכֵּלָה וַעֲקָרָה בְּאַרְצֶךָ אֶת־מִסְפַּר יָמֶיךָ אֲמַלֵּא
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

LO te-HEE-yeh me-SHEE-ku-lah ve-a-ka-RAH be'ar-TZE-kha et mees-PAR ya-MAY-kha
a-ma-LEH

*Israel's Prophetic Population Boom*
Several times in the Torah (Bible), _Hashem_ (God) enumerates the blessings that will be showered upon the Children of Israel based on their observance of their covenant with Him. One of the blessings which _Hashem_ emphasizes is fertility in both land and man. Last week, Israel celebrated its 70th birthday as a modern state. On the eve of this birthday, the population of Israel was 8,842,000 which is more than ten times the population of Israel in 1948, when the state was established! This amazing figure is just one example of the blessings of _Hashem_ raining down onto the Land and the People of Israel.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Reader’s Digest Deems Presidential Suite at Jerusalem’s The David Citadel Hotel One of Most Luxurious in World


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And you shall share the rest equally. As I swore to give it to your fathers, so shall this land fall to you as your heritage*
_Ezekiel 47:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

וּנְחַלְתֶּם אוֹתָהּ אִישׁ כְּאָחִיו אֲשֶׁר נָשָׂאתִי אֶת־יָדִי לְתִתָּהּ לַאֲבֹתֵיכֶם וְנָפְלָה הָאָרֶץ הַזֹּאת לָכֶם בְּנַחֲלָה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

un-khal-TEM o-TAH EESH k’-a-KHEEV a-SHER na-SA-tee et ya-DEE l’-ti-TAH la-a-vo-tay-KHEM v’-NA-f’-LAH ha-A-retz ha-ZOT la-KHEM b’-na-kha-LAH

*Why is Israel Compared to a Stream?*
In Biblical Hebrew, the word for "inheritance" is _nachalah_ (נחלה). The root of this word, _nakhal_ (נחל), also means "a flowing stream," as in Deuteronomy (8:7), “A land with streams and springs and fountains.” These two ideas are connected: Just like a stream of water flows downward, so too, the inheritance of a precious legacy passes from one generation to the next. Such is the connection between the Children of Israel and the Land of Israel, which is their inheritance, given to _Avraham_ (Abraham) and passed down to _Yitzchak_(Isaac) and to all subsequent generations.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Be it known to the king that the Yehudim who came up from you to us have reached Yerushalayim and are rebuilding that rebellious and wicked city; they are completing the walls and repairing the foundation*
_Ezra 4:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

יְדִיעַ לֶהֱוֵא לְמַלְכָּא דִּי יְהוּדָיֵא דִּי סְלִקוּ מִן־לְוָתָךְ עֲלֶינָא אֲתוֹ לִירוּשְׁלֶם קִרְיְתָא מָרָדְתָּא ובאישתא וּבִישְׁתָּא בָּנַיִן וְשׁוּרַיָּא שַׁכְלִילוּ וְאֻשַּׁיָּא יַחִיטוּ
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

y’-DEE-a le-he-VAY l’-mal-KA DEE y’-hu-da-YAY DEE s’-LEE-ku min l’-va-TAKH a-LE-na a-TO lee-ru-sh’-LEM kir-y’-TA ma-ra-d’-TA u-veesh-TA ba-NA-yin v’-shu-ra-YA shakh-LI-lu v’-u-sha-YA ya-KHEE-tu

*Where Do Jews Come From?*
The chosen people have many Biblical titles such as; Hebrews, children of _Yaakov_ (Jacob), and Israelites. What is the origin of the branding ‘Jew’, in Hebrew _Yehudi_ (יהודי)? The term is first employed as a specific ethnic title during the Babylonian exile, as can be seen in this verse and also in Daniel and Esther. Historically, this name indicated an association with the tribe of _Yehuda_ (Judah), from which most of the Babylonian exiles descended. However, the name ultimately derives from the Hebrew root which means to ‘praise’ or ‘give thanks’. The name thus highlights the inherent Jewish value of gratitude to _Hashem_(God).


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli wins best actress award at Tribeca


----------



## Sixties Fan

שועל בחדר וחסידה בשירותים: האיש שהקים בביתו מקלט לחיות בר - YouTube


----------



## rylah

Let me just tell You about my Shabbat in Israel.

I had a problem with my watch, so I asked Hashem to make my Shabbat full.
Somehow I got to the Beit Knesset 2 minutes before the morning prayer.
Next I was given a watch by a Jew I barely know j*ust to make it to a Torah lesson at 4.*
I was given the virtue and respect by elder Jews who barely saw or know me, to raise to the Torah and bring it out of the Aron Hakodesh.

This is PEACE in full meaning.

Hashem is the most kind and great, and Am Israel Chai in His Torah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Yaakov awoke from his sleep and said, “Surely Hashem is present
in this place, and I did not know it!”*
_Genesis 28:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיִּיקַץ יַעֲקֹב מִשְּׁנָתוֹ וַיֹּאמֶר אָכֵן יֵשׁ יְהוָה בַּמָּקוֹם הַזֶּה וְאָנֹכִי לֹא יָדָעְתִּי
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YEE-ketz ya-a-KOV mee-shna-TO va-YO-mer a-KHEN yesh a-do-NAI ba-ma-KOM
ha-ZEH ve-ano-KHEE lo ya-DA-tee

*The House of the Lord*
The above verse describes _Yaakov_'s (Jacob) arrival in _Beit El_ (Bethel). When _Yaakov_ arrives in _Beit El_, the city near which his grandfather _Avraham_ (Abraham) called to _Hashem_  (God) for the first time in the Land of Israel (Genesis 12:8), he recognizes its unique spiritual character. From that moment on, _Beit El_ appears throughout the Bible as a special location for prayer. The Hebrew name _Beit El_ means “The House of the Lord,” and signifies its powerful purpose. A home protects a person from the elements, extreme temperatures and rain. Similarly, we are meant to view “The House of the Lord” as a safe haven, protecting us from danger and therefore an ideal location for coming close to _Hashem_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Glamping comes to the Ramon Crater, part of Tourism Ministry campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Avraham planted a tamarisk at Be’er Sheva, and invoked there the name of Hashem, the Everlasting God*
_Genesis 21:33 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיִּטַּע אֶשֶׁל בִּבְאֵר שָׁבַע וַיִּקְרָא־שָׁם בְּשֵׁם יְהוָה אֵל עוֹלָם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yi-TA E-shel biv-AYR SHA-va va-YIK-ra SHAM b’-SHAYM a-do-NAI AYL o-LAM

*Uncover Hashem's Godliness*
The Hebrew word used in this verse for everlasting _olam_ (עולם), also means “world” or “universe”. The word _olam_ is closely related to the word _ne’elam_ (נעלם), meaning ‘hidden.’ The phrase “_El Olam_” (אל עולם), ‘Everlasting God,’ alludes to the fact that _Hashem_ (God)  is also king over that which is hidden from us. _Hashem_ has specifically designed a world that is ruled by the laws of nature and hides His presence.  It is up to man to see past His mask and reveal the Godliness that is hidden throughout the universe.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Ein Gedi pool.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: Lag B'Omer Festival 100 Years Ago -- April 30, 1918


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Hashem appeared to Avram and said, “I will assign this land to your offspring.” And he built a mizbayach there to Hashem who had appeared to him*
_Genesis 12:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיֵּרָא יְהוָה אֶל־אַבְרָם וַיֹּאמֶר לְזַרְעֲךָ אֶתֵּן אֶת־הָאָרֶץ הַזֹּאת וַיִּבֶן שָׁם מִזְבֵּחַ לַיהוָה הַנִּרְאֶה אֵלָיו
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yay-RA a-do-NAI el av-RAM va-YO-mer l’-ZAR-a-KHA e-TAYN et ha-A-retz ha-ZOT
va-YI-ven SHAM miz-BAY-akh la-do-NAI ha-nir-EH ay-LAV

*Feel Hashem's Presence*
The above verse is the first time that _Hashem_ (God) revealed Himself to _Avraham_(Abraham). Even at the beginning of Genesis 2, _Hashem_ commands _Avraham_ to leave his land, yet the Bible does not say that _Hashem_ appeared to _Avraham_. The _Kli Yakar_, a Biblical commentator who lived in Prague in the early seventeenth century, explains  that _Hashem_ does not reveal Himself prophetically outside the Land of Israel. The command given to _Avraham_ at the start of this chapter was heard, but not seen. Only once _Avraham_arrived in Israel did _Hashem_ actually appear to him. _Hashem_’s presence is felt most intensely in _Eretz Yisrael_.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


>



So when are You guys getting Your Hebrew keyboards?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Photo tour: The Tinkerbell of Israeli Nature


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opening of Historic Garden at Haifa’s MadaTech


----------



## MJB12741

My Favorite Things (Sound of Music Hebrew) - Israeli Orthodox Jewish singer Ofir Ben-Shitrit


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Reside in this land, and I will be with you and bless you; I will assign all these lands to you and to your heirs, fulfilling the oath that I swore to your father Avraham*
_Genesis 26:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

גּוּר בָּאָרֶץ הַזֹּאת וְאֶהְיֶה עִמְּךָ וַאֲבָרְכֶךָּ כִּי־לְךָ וּלְזַרְעֲךָ אֶתֵּן אֶת־כָּל־הָאֲרָצֹת הָאֵל וַהֲקִמֹתִי אֶת־הַשְּׁבֻעָה אֲשֶׁר נִשְׁבַּעְתִּי לְאַבְרָהָם אָבִיךָ
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

GUR ba-A-retz ha-ZOT v’-eh-YEH i-m’-KHA va-a-va-r’-KHE-ka kee l’-KHA ul-zar-a-KHA e-TAYN et kol ha-a-ra-TZOT ha-AYL va-ha-ki-mo-TEE et ha-sh’-vu-AH a-SHER nish-BA-tee l’-av-ra-HAM a-VEE-kha
*
The Spiritual Height of the Land of Israel*
_Yitzchak_ (Isaac) is warned that despite the famine in the Land of Israel, he is not to escape to Egypt. Though _Avraham_ (Abraham) went down to Egypt when there was a plague in Israel, and _Yaakov_ (Jacob) likewise descended to Egypt towards the end of his life, _Hashem_ (God) instructed _Yitzchak_ to never leave the Land of Israel. Due to the unique spiritual status he acquired after being offered on the altar, _Yitzchak_ was the only one of the three forefathers to never step foot outside of the Holy Land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv dedicates Middle East’s first indoor cycling racetrack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel wraps up European Judo championship with 3 medals


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hidden Script Uncovered in Fragments of Dead Sea Scrolls


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Understanding Lag B’Omer: The Mystical Holiday of Holy Fire


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: The cycling champ who became a Holocaust hero


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Wednesday, Iyar 17, 5778 · May 2, 2018
Omer: Day 32 - Netzach sheb'Hod*

*Today's Laws & Customs*

*• Count "Thirty-Three Days to the Omer" Tonight*
Tomorrow is the thirty-third day of the Omer Count. Since, on the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall of the previous evening, we count the omer for tomorrow's date tonight, after nightfall: "*Today is thirty-three days, which are four weeks and five days, to the Omer*." (If you miss the count tonight, you can count the omer all day tomorrow, but without the preceding blessing).

The 49-day "Counting of the Omer" retraces our ancestors' seven-week spiritual journey from the Exodus to Sinai. Each evening we recite a special blessing and count the days and weeks that have passed since the Omer; the 50th day isShavuot, the festival celebrating the Giving of the Torah at Sinai.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israel: Beautiful and Historic


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live: Lag B'Omer celebrations in Meron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Legendary cyclist Gino Bartali gets honorary citizenship ahead of Giro Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Crembo


----------



## Sixties Fan

Our 12 favorite cycling trails through Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

14 epic race competitions to watch for in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Now at last Hashem has granted us ample space to increase
in the land*
_Genesis 26:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

כִּי־עַתָּה הִרְחִיב יְהוָה לָנוּ וּפָרִינוּ בָאָרֶץ׃
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee a-TAH hir-KHEEV a-do-NAI LA-nu u-fa-REE-nu va-A-retz

*The Legacy of the Children of Israel*
The _Torah_ (Bible) is much more than a book of laws; it is the legacy of the Jewish People. It tells of the creation of a nation, chosen by _Hashem_ (God) to be His emissaries of kindness, justice, goodness and recognition of the one true Creator. It starts with the creation of the world so that there would be no questions that the Land of Israel belongs to the Jews. From the very beginning of the world, _Hashem_ intended for the People of Israel to be holy, to be fruitful, and to do His holy work in the Land of Israel, and from there, for their light to emanate to the entire world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

"היי שקטה" - ריקי גל


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unearthed Bar Kochba coin points to far-reaching support for rebels against Rome


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 Recipes to Make for Lag BaOmer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lag B’Omer, the Town of Peki’in and its Significance to Jewish Mysticism


----------



## Sixties Fan

*

​


May it please You to make Tzion prosper; rebuild the walls of Yerushalayim*
_Psalms 51:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

הֵיטִיבָה בִרְצוֹנְךָ אֶת־צִיּוֹן תִּבְנֶה חוֹמוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

HAY-tee-va BEER-tzon-KHA et TZEE-on TEEV-neh KOH-mot Ye-ru-sha-LAYIM
*
King David's Jerusalem*
In the Book of Psalms, _Hashem_ (God), the People of Israel, and the Land of Israel are inextricably linked. When King _David_ speaks of the Judea desert, we known to which he refers; when _David_ escapes to the mountains, we can access that geographic location and be doubly enriched. Readers of this Psalm can relate to King _David_’s reference to the rebuilding of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). The _Yerushalayim_ of today is a modern, bustling city brimming with history and spirituality. Every psalm is a history lesson, teaching the Children of Israel about their innate connection with the Land of Israel and the God of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## member

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)



*"This thread is for those who either:"*

- *Live in Israel* 

- *Have been to Israel* 

- _*or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel*_

_bubbalah!_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s 10 most stunning offices


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Friedman -
Doesn't Anyone Blush Anymore, Reclaiming Intimacy, Modesty and Sexuality*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

היסטוריה בירושלים: הג'ירו ד'איטליה יצא לדרך


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*David assembled all the officers of Yisrael...to Yerushalayim*
_I Chronicles 28:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיַּקְהֵל דָּוִיד אֶת־כָּל־שָׂרֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל...אֶל־יְרוּשָׁלִָם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-ya-KHEL da-VEED et kol sa-RAY ys-RA-el...el y'-ru-SHA-la-Yim
*
Assembling the Leaders of Israel*
In the above verse, _David_ assembled the leaders of Israel to announce the building of the Temple in Jerusalem. This was a momentous announcement with significant ramifications on the course of Jewish history. Similarly, a historic announcement was made by _David_Ben Gurion at Independence Hall, pictured above. On May 14, 1948 , the leaders of Israel gathered at Independence Hall in Tel Aviv and listened in awe as the modern State of Israel was established and countless ancient Biblical prophecies came to fruition.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv building 1st Olympic velodrome in the Middle East


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

70 shots for 70 years — My unaltered photos of beautiful Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis make strong showing in Giro d’Italia’s Haifa-to-Tel Aviv Stage 2


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* All these, fighting men, manning the battle line with whole heart, came to Chevron to make David king over all Yisrael.*
_I Chronicles 12:39 (The Israel Bible™)_

כָּל־אֵלֶּה אַנְשֵׁי מִלְחָמָה עֹדְרֵי מַעֲרָכָה בְּלֵבָב שָׁלֵם בָּאוּ חֶבְרוֹנָה לְהַמְלִיךְ אֶת־דָּוִיד עַל־כָּל־יִשְׂרָאֵל
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kol e-LEH an-SHAY meel-KHA-ma ed-RAY ma-a-ra-KHA be-LAY-vav sha-LEM ba-U KHEV-ron-a le-HAM-leekh et da-VEED al kol YIS-ra-EL
*
The Cradle of Israel's Monarchy*
At  _Hashem_’s (God) instruction, following the death of King _Shaul_ (Saul), David departs for _Chevron_ (Hebron). There, he is anointed king by the people of _Yehuda_ (Judea). Though the Prophet _Shmuel_ (Samuel) had already anointed him, his anointment by the people demonstrates their acceptance of his reign. King _David_ ruled from _Chevron_ for seven and a half years. _Chevron_ is not only the burial site of the Patriarchs and Matriarchs; it is also the cradle of Israel’s monarchy. Today’s Jewish community of _Chevron_ serves a critical function by preserving Jewish sovereignty over this ancient and historic city.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*When the seventh month arrived—the Israelites being settled in their towns—the entire people assembled as one man in Yerushalayim*
_Ezra 3:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיִּגַּע הַחֹדֶשׁ הַשְּׁבִיעִי וּבְנֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל בֶּעָרִים וַיֵּאָסְפוּ הָעָם כְּאִישׁ אֶחָדאֶל־יְרוּשָׁלִָם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yi-GA ha-KHO-desh ha-sh’-vee-EE uv-NAY yis-ra-AYL be-a-REEM va-yay-a-s’-FU ha-AM k’-EESH e-KHAD el y’-ru-sha-LA-im

*A City of Unity*
This verse recalls the Revelation at Mount Sinai: “They encamped in the wilderness; and there Israel encamped before the mount.” (Exodus 19:2). The great medieval commentator, _Rashi_, points out that the transition from the plural to the singular form of the verb indicates that at Sinai, the Israelites were “as one person, with one heart.” Just as the magnitude of the Sinai experience united the multitudes of people from twelve tribes into one nation, such is the power of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). Just as in the times of Ezra and the Jewish return from Babylonia, _Yerushalayim_ continues to gather all of Israel together and to serve as a source of unity for all of mankind.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Cheering mobs greet Giro d’Italia cyclists in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* They found rich, good pasture, and the land was ample, quiet, and peaceful*
_I Chronicles 4:40 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיִּמְצְאוּ מִרְעֶה שָׁמֵן וָטוֹב וְהָאָרֶץ רַחֲבַת יָדַיִם וְשֹׁקֶטֶת וּשְׁלֵוָה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yim-tz’-U mir-EH sha-MAYN va-TOV v’-ha-A-retz ra-kha-VAT ya-DA-yim v’-sho-KE-tet ush-lay-VAH
*
The Difference Between Shalom and Shalva*
The Hebrew word for ‘peaceful’ in this verse is _shalva_ (שלוה), rather than the more common word _shalom_ (שלום). What is the difference between _shalom_ and _shalva_? The 19th-century commentator _Malbim_ explains that _shalom_ refers to external peace. _Shalva_, on the other hand, refers to inner harmony. This verse teaches that the inhabitants of the cities of _Shimon_ experienced not only a quiet security from outside threats, but also enjoyed peaceful coexistence with their brethren and neighbors. In his prayer for the peace of Jerusalem (Psalm 122:6) the Psalmist includes both terms: “Pray for the well-being (_shalom_) of _Yerushalayim_; may those who love you be at peace (_shalva_).”


----------



## Sixties Fan

ק.ט.מ.ו.ן - הבנויה || Made in ג'רוזלם


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* And David went up from thence, and dwelt in the strongholds of
En-gedi*
_I Samuel 23:29 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיַּעַל דָּוִד מִשָּׁם וַיֵּשֶׁב בִּמְצָדוֹת עֵין גֶּדִי
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YA-al da-VEED mee-SHAM va-ye-SHEV be'-METZ-u-DAT AYN Ge-dee
*
Israel's Desert Blooms*
In times of great danger, _David_ escaped to the wilderness. At the end of _Shmuel_ I chapter 23, having almost met his demise at the hands of _Shaul_ (Saul), _David_ flees to a fortresses in the hills above _Ein Gedi_, located in the Judean desert. The desert is a place of solitude and shelter. _Shaul_ will have great difficulty finding _David_ among the cliffs and caves of the Judean desert. Five hundred years later, _Yirmiyahu_ (Isaiah) yearns for a respite from rebuking the nation of Israel in _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) and he also desires to escape to the desert (Jeremiah 9:1). Over a thousand years later, Simon Bar Kokhba flees to the same mountains, and from there he plans his rebellion against the Roman regime controlling the land of Israel. In ancient times, the wilderness was a place in which to disappear. Today, as a result of _Hashem_’s (God's) blessings, it is filled with life.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hava Nagila's Long, Strange Trip | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* All the people of the land rejoiced, and the city was quiet*
_II Chronicles 23:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיִּשְׂמְחוּ כָל־עַם־הָאָרֶץ וְהָעִיר שָׁקָטָה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YEES-me-KHU kol am ha-a-RETZ ve-ha-IR sh-KE-ta
*
Rejoicing in Jerusalem*
Chronicles is the final book of the Hebrew Bible. The book is divided into two sections and is traditionally attributed to _Ezra_ the scribe. The second section of the book reviews the events detailed in the books Kings and Samuel, starting with the death of _Shaul_ (Saul) and focusing on the kingdom of _Yehuda_ (Judea). The book ends with a brief epilogue mentioning the proclamation of Cyrus allowing the Jews to return to the Land of Israel and rebuild the Holy Temple in _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem).


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel qualifies for Eurovision finals


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* And the many peoples shall go and say: “Come, Let us go up to the Mount of Hashem, To the House of the God of Yaakov; That He may instruct us in His ways, And that we may walk in His paths.” For instruction shall come forth from Tzion, The word of Hashem from Yerushalayim*
_Isaiah 2:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

וְהָלְכוּ עַמִּים רַבִּים וְאָמְרוּ לְכוּ וְנַעֲלֶה אֶל־הַר־יְהוָה אֶל־בֵּית אֱלֹהֵי יַעֲקֹב וְיֹרֵנוּ מִדְּרָכָיו וְנֵלְכָה בְּאֹרְחֹתָיו כִּי מִצִּיּוֹן תֵּצֵא תוֹרָה וּדְבַר־יְהוָה מִירוּשָׁלִָם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ha-l’-KHU a-MEEM ra-BEEM v’-a-m’-RU l’-KHU v’-na-a-LEH el har a-do-NAI el BAYT e-lo-HAY ya-a-KOV v’-yo-RAY-nu mi-d’-ra-KHAV v’-nay-l’-KHAH b’-o-r’-kho-TAV KEE mi-tzi-YON tay-TZAY to-RAH ud-var a-do-NAI mee-ru-sha-LA-im
*
Welcome to Israel!
Israel365's Beauty from Ashes Tour Arrives in the Land!*
Israel365's "Beauty from Ashes" tour arrived in Israel yesterday. Rabbi Tuly Weisz and Donna Jollay led the group in a Bible study on the Mount of Zion during which Rabbi Tuly said that no individual, group of people, or religion has a monopoly on redemption. In the above verse, the prophet Isaiah speaks of the redemption during which the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) will be built together by all of mankind. Once built, it will serve as a house of God for all nations. People of all backgrounds will visit the_ Beit Hamikdash_to learn _Hashem_'s (God) _Torah_ and walk in His ways. Our generation is blessed to see the fulfillment of this ancient promise as millions of non-Jews realize that "from Zion shall come forth the _Torah_ and the word of _Hashem_ from _Yerushalayim_." Pictured above are Rabbi Tuly Weisz, Donna Jollay, and the participants on the "Beauty from Ashes" tour in front of the _Kotel_ (Western Wall) in Jerusalem after completing their prayers for the Peace of Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Live

הכנס המרכזי של רבני הציונות הדתית במלאת 70 שנה למדינה - שידור חי


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Lions get their morning caffeine fix at Israeli safari


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* There was great rejoicing in Yerushalayim, for since the time of King Shlomo son of David of Yisrael nothing like it had happened in Yerushalayim*
_II Chronicles 30:26 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַתְּהִי שִׂמְחָה־גְדוֹלָה בִּירוּשָׁלִָם כִּי מִימֵי שְׁלֹמֹה בֶן־דָּוִיד מֶלֶךְ יִשְׂרָאֵל לֹא כָזֹאת בִּירוּשָׁלִָם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-TAY-hee seem-KHA ge-do-LAH b'-ye-rus-SHA-layim kee m'-ye-MAY SHLO-mo ben
da-VEED me-LEKH yis-ra-EL lo ka-ZOT b'-yis-ra-EL
*
Dancing in the Holy City*
In the Bible, there are many instances of dance being used as an expression of joy and thanksgiving. One of the most famous instances of dance in the Bible is Miriam and the Israelite women dancing in jubilation after their deliverance from Egypt. The book of Psalms also speaks of dance as an expression of joy among the residents of _Yerushalayim_(Jerusalem). As we approach Jerusalem Day, the 51st anniversary of the reunification of _Yerushalayim_, this same feeling of joy and jubilation can be felt throughout the Holy City.


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 AMAZING UNKNOWN SITES in the OLD CITY of JERUSALEM


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

The voice of Dodi here it comes, they say
Remove all evil, and lift our foundation
From the depths of dirt,
And awaken the asleep with the tremble of a shofar

Voice of Dodi here it comes,
So rumor spread
And every infant who was captured received the prophecy
So let's go out to Him, in drums and organ
Sing unto Him, Blessed nation, who's G-d is Hashem

Then the day will swell, and the lie will evaporate
Then they went out dancing, all the deer of the field
They skipped over the mountains, not because of the fear of the foxes
And from the rock, living water will flow
The son of the hidden in the step, to water the rose of the valleys,
And to establish a Mishkan, which will remove our suffering from here

The voice of Dodi knocks, open for Me my children
It's time for your redemption and to your trouble I said enough
And I came to announce that Rachel would not cry again
Smelling the annointed, more than any other peddler's powder
Hello Dodi, the pure and the reddish
Spread your wrath on stones, and return to the fortress
With mercy, for Your mercy there's no memory that will contain all the data

The voice of Dodi this is here ..


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* In the days to come, The Mount of Hashem’s House Shall stand firm above the mountains And tower above the hills; And all the nationsShall gaze on it with joy*
_Isaiah 2:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

וְהָיָה בְּאַחֲרִית הַיָּמִים נָכוֹן יִהְיֶה הַר בֵּית־יְהוָה בְּרֹאשׁ הֶהָרִים וְנִשָּׂא מִגְּבָעוֹת וְנָהֲרוּ אֵלָיו כָּל־הַגּוֹיִם
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-HA-ya be-a-KHA-reet ha-ya-MEEM na-KHON a-do-NAI ye-HEE-yeh har BAYT a-do-NAI b'-ROSH he-ha-REEM ve-nee-sah mee-g'-va-OT ve-na-HA-ru ay-LAV kol ha-GOY-eem

*Living in Unique Times*
The book of Isaiah begins with a description of the devastation caused to _Yehuda_ (Judea) during the Assyrian invasion of 701 BCE. Only through _Hashem_’s (God) kindness and mercy, and not through their own merit and strength, do the Jewish people merit to remain in the land. Our generation is so blessed to see the return of the Jews to the Land of Israel. Unique to our time is that non-Jews are also ascending to _Yerushalayim_(Jerusalem) in the fulfillment of Isaiah's prophecy in the above verse.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands of generations I dreamt of you (Yom Yerushalayim - Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Eurovision.....Next Year.....in Israel     ]

Israel’s Netta Barzilai wins Eurovision song contest


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Netta Barzilai wins Eurovision song contest


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Netta Barzilai brings Eurovision win to Israel - A spontaneous party in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* Like the birds that fly, even so will God of Hosts shieldYerushalayim, shielding and saving, protecting and rescuing*
_Isaiah 31:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

כְּצִפֳּרִים עָפוֹת כֵּן יָגֵן יְהוָה צְבָאוֹת עַל־יְרוּשָׁלִָם גָּנוֹן וְהִצִּיל פָּסֹחַ וְהִמְלִיט
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ke-TZEE-po-REEM a-FOT ken YA-gen a-do-NAI tze-VA-ot al  ye-RUSH-a-LAYIM ga-NON ve-He-TZEEL pa-SOKH ve-HEM-leet

*A Holy Mission*
Throughout the Bible, _Hashem_ (God) is compared to a bird shielding His young. One of the more common birds mentioned in the Bible is the eagle. Eagles, who fly higher in the sky than other birds, carry their young on their backs rather than dangling down from their claws. Since eagles fly higher than other birds, they do not fear other flying predators. An eagle's only concern is hunters who may shoot at it’s young from below, and so it uses its own body as a shield for its children. _Hashem_ continues to protect His children from the sky using the Israeli Air Force as His holy agent in this mission. Israel is known for its powerful air force which protects and defends the People and the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Love of the Land:  (Video)  Celebrating Yom Yerushalayim - "Fly Your Flag"


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> ​* Like the birds that fly, even so will God of Hosts shieldYerushalayim, shielding and saving, protecting and rescuing*
> _Isaiah 31:5 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> כְּצִפֳּרִים עָפוֹת כֵּן יָגֵן יְהוָה צְבָאוֹת עַל־יְרוּשָׁלִָם גָּנוֹן וְהִצִּיל פָּסֹחַ וְהִמְלִיט
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> ke-TZEE-po-REEM a-FOT ken YA-gen a-do-NAI tze-VA-ot al  ye-RUSH-a-LAYIM ga-NON ve-He-TZEEL pa-SOKH ve-HEM-leet
> 
> *A Holy Mission*
> Throughout the Bible, _Hashem_ (God) is compared to a bird shielding His young. One of the more common birds mentioned in the Bible is the eagle. Eagles, who fly higher in the sky than other birds, carry their young on their backs rather than dangling down from their claws. Since eagles fly higher than other birds, they do not fear other flying predators. An eagle's only concern is hunters who may shoot at it’s young from below, and so it uses its own body as a shield for its children. _Hashem_ continues to protect His children from the sky using the Israeli Air Force as His holy agent in this mission. Israel is known for its powerful air force which protects and defends the People and the Land of Israel.



Would it not be wise for Palestinians to stop their attacks on Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live

Live: Embassy celebrations begin


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tens of thousands march through capital for Jerusalem Day


----------



## Sixties Fan

Welcome to Jerusalem Ground Zero Week, Get Your Helmets This Way


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem - to be surrounded by cities


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* The cry “Violence!” Shall no more be heard in your land, Nor “Wrack and ruin!” Within your borders. And you shall name your walls “Victory” And your gates “Renown”*
_Isaiah 60:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

לֹא־יִשָּׁמַע עוֹד חָמָס בְּאַרְצֵךְ שֹׁד וָשֶׁבֶר בִּגְבוּלָיִךְ וְקָרָאת יְשׁוּעָה חוֹמֹתַיִךְ וּשְׁעָרַיִךְ תְּהִלָּה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

lo yi-SHA-ma od KHA-mas be-AR-tzekh shad ve-SHE-ver bee-g'VU-la-TE-kh ve-ka-RA-ta ye-SHU-ah koh-MO-tay-EEKH u-SHA-a-RAY-eekh te-HEE-la

*Happy Jerusalem Day!*
In the verse above, the Prophet _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) speaks of a peaceful future in which the Land of Israel will be devoid of violence and _Yerushalayim_ will shine its light onto world. Chaim Weizman, the first President of the State of Israel, explained the illumination that _Yerushalayim_ would provide for the world: "Jerusalem holds a unique place in the heart of every Jews. Its restoration symbolizes the redemption of Israel...To us Jerusalem has both a spiritual and a temporal significance. It is the City of God...it is also the capital of David and Solomon...It is the center of our ancient national glory. It was our lodestar in all our wanderings. It embodies all that is noblest in our hopes for the future...Even though our Commonwealth was destroyed, we never gave up Jerusalem...It seems inconceivable that the establishment  of a Jewish State should be accompanied by the detachment from it of its spiritual center and historical capital." These words ring true, especially today, on _Yom_ _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem Day). Today we celebrate 51 years since the miraculous and prophetic reunification of the Holy City of Jerusalem!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Let’s do the time warp: Stunning pix of Jerusalem from over 100 years ago


----------



## Sixties Fan

חדשות הלילה | 13.05.18


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Decade After His Death, Paul Newman’s Work In Israel Is Still A Winner


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back in Israel, Eurovision winner glad ‘we gave a reason for country to rejoice’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shavuot 101 | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem, city of headlines!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* And give no rest to Him, Until He establish Yerushalayim And make her renowned on earth*
_Isaiah 62:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

וְאַל־תִּתְּנוּ דֳמִי לוֹ עַד־יְכוֹנֵן וְעַד־יָשִׂים אֶת־יְרוּשָׁלִַם תְּהִלָּה בָּאָרֶץ
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-al ti-t’-NU da-MEE LO ad y’-kho-NAYN v’-ad ya-SEEM et y’-ru-sha-LA-im t’-hi-LAH
ba-A-retz

*Silence is Golden*
The Hebrew word for rest in this verse is _damee_ (דמי), which also means ‘silence.’ Interestingly, the same Hebrew word, _dam_ (דם), means ‘blood.’ Commentators explain the connection in light of Ezekiel 16:6, “Live in spite of your blood.” The hidden meaning behind the verse is, ‘by your silence you shall live.’ In relationships, the truism “silence is golden” can protect against an insensitive remark. So too when it comes to our relationship with _Hashem_ (God). Oftentimes we cannot comprehend His ways, and we become frustrated and even angry with the suffering we see in this world. Nevertheless, we must try to emulate _Aharon_’s example after losing two of his sons: _Vayidom Aharon_(וידם אהרון), ‘_Aharon_ was silent’ (Leviticus 10:3).


----------



## Issa

Nothing...I will visit once its given to back to the Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## skye

Favorite thing is food  ok?

food is number one from Israel

delicious salads yum


totally favorite thing from Israel.....yes?

it's yum for salad my friend ............hmmm


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
* For a remnant shall come forth from Yerushalayim, Survivors from Mount Tzion. The zeal of God of Hosts Shall bring this to pass*
_Isaiah 37:32 (The Israel Bible™)_

כִּי מִירוּשָׁלִַם תֵּצֵא שְׁאֵרִית וּפְלֵיטָה מֵהַר צִיּוֹן קִנְאַת יְהוָה צְבָאוֹת תַּעֲשֶׂה־זֹּאת
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee mee-y’-ru-sha-LA-im tay-zay sh-a-REET u-P'-LAY-ta me-HAR TZEE-on keen-AT
a-DO-nai tze-va-ot ta-a-SEH zot

*The Origins of Tzion*
_Tzion_ (Zion) is often used as another name for _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). The name _Tzion_is first found in II Samuel 5:7 in reference to a mountain near _Yerushalayim_. A Jebusite fortress stood on this mountain and was conquered by _David_ and later renamed City of _David_. The term _Tzion_ came to designate the entire Jerusalem region and Solomon's Temple.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baladah LaJovesh - epopeya al medico - Pirchey Yerushalayim HD hebreo-español


----------



## Sixties Fan

ענת מלמוד - מה שלומך אחות [MIJ 2018]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Where Israel’s injured wild animals are brought to heal


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the love of the cheese


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 fun facts about Shavuot in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Multi-Sensory Science Garden Opened at Jordan River Village


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 6000-Year-Old Edible Discovery Tucked Into Masada


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Jaffa was built on a hill. And why the surrounding area is flat? Israel. 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I am bringing My victory close; It shall not be far, And My triumph shall not be delayed. I will grant triumph in Tzion To Yisrael, in whom I glory*
_Isaiah 46:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

קֵרַבְתִּי צִדְקָתִי לֹא תִרְחָק וּתְשׁוּעָתִי לֹא תְאַחֵר וְנָתַתִּי בְצִיּוֹן תְּשׁוּעָה לְיִשְׂרָאֵל תִּפְאַרְתִּי
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kay-RAV-tee tzid-ka-TEE LO tir-KHAK ut-shu-a-TEE LO t’-a-KHAYR v’-na-ta-TEE v’-tzi-YON t’-shu-AH l’-yis-ra-AYL tif-ar-TEE
*
The Heart of Jerusalem*
In the Bible, the word _Tzion_ (Zion) often refers to _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). Reflecting upon the significance of the holy city, Holocaust survivor and Nobel prize winner Elie Wiesel said, “Jerusalem must remain the world’s Jewish spiritual capital, not a symbol of anguish and bitterness, but a symbol of trust and hope. As the Hasidic master Rebbe Nahman of Bratslav said, ‘Everything in this world has a heart; the heart itself has its own heart.’ Jerusalem is the heart of our heart, the soul of our soul.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How To Make Shavuot Vegan When The Main Attraction Is Cheesecake?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient Jewish gambler’s chariot race curse found in decoded 5th Century scroll


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

At Israel Festival, a journey through Jerusalem as performance art


----------



## Mindful

With so many people around the world demonizing the Jewish state, life here goes on. The following account by L, a good friend of mine, sums up what those of us here experience while the armchair experts overseas do their thing.





Despite all the politics, riots, embassy moves and other crap going on right now, I wanted to give you all a piece of daily life in Israel.

As I’m checking out at the grocery store this morning, a woman walks in with her receipt and goes up to my cashier, a religious Arab woman, and lets her know that she’s been double charged for her chicken wings.

My cashier turns to the cashier behind her, a religious Jewish man, and says in a joking tone “Hey, how did you miss this? I mean, I’m fasting (it’s Ramadan) so I know how I’d make this mistake. But you? You’re not fasting. What happened?” He laughs, the woman refunds the money to the customer. I wish my cashier a great day and an easy fast. She wishes me a Happy Holiday and we all go on with our day.

On days that I’m buying alcohol, this cashier kindly asks me if I can scan the bottles for her, so that she as a religious Arab, doesn’t have to touch something that is Haram. I happily oblige.

These are the normal every day interactions we have. This is how we’re really living here. #ThisismyIsrael

Meanwhile, THIS Is Life in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Tzion shall be saved in the judgment; Her repentant ones, in the retribution*
_Isaiah 1:27 (The Israel Bible™)_

צִיּוֹן בְּמִשְׁפָּט תִּפָּדֶה וְשָׁבֶיהָ בִּצְדָקָה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

TZEE-on be-MEESH-pat teef-DEH ve-sha-VAY-ha bee-TZE-da-kah
*
Hashem's Judgement*
_Hashem_ (God) created the world for both man and animal to prosper. Had _Hashem_desired that only the animals roam the world, there would have been no need for of _mishpatecha_ (משפטיך), "your justice." Man, with the capacity to veer from evil and to become educated, was set on the land to fulfill _Hashem_'s will. With man as part of the balance, it is necessary for _Hashem_ to judge the world based on man’s actions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Noladeti LaShalom - Elliot Dvorin | Key Tov Orchestra - נולדתי לשלום


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Ruth on Shavuot? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel builds unique ‘missile net’ to protect new airport near Eilat


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

http://verygoodnewsisrael


----------



## MJB12741

Good News From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Got Milk: How Israelis Celebrate Judaism’s ‘Dairy’ Festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*All the earth is calm, untroubled; Loudly it cheers*
_Isaiah 14:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

נָחָה שָׁקְטָה כָּל־הָאָרֶץ פָּצְחוּ רִנָּה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

na-KHA she-KAY-tah kol ha-a-RETZ patz-KHU REE-na
*
Strive for Calmness*
The Prophet Isaiah speaks speaks of an idyllic time in the future when the earth is calm. Calm may not be one of the first words that one would use to describe the future redemption. The Bible however does use the calm numerous times as a positive character trait as well as a desirable state of mind. According to Proverbs 29:11, "A dullard vents all his rage, but a wise man calms it down." And according to Proverbs 14:30, "A calm disposition gives bodily health; passion is rot to the bones." Both mention the loftiness of calmness and describe this state as one that all of humanity should strive to achieve.


----------



## MJB12741

11 Places in Israel Every Local is Proud of


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*You shall observe the festival of Shavuot, of the first fruits of the wheat harvest; and the Feast of Ingathering at the turn of the year*
_Exodus 34:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

וְחַג שָׁבֻעֹת תַּעֲשֶׂה לְךָ בִּכּוּרֵי קְצִיר חִטִּים וְחַג הָאָסִיף תְּקוּפַת הַשָּׁנָה
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-KHAG ha-SHA-VU-ot ta-a-SEH le-KHA BEE-koo-RAY ka-TZEER KHEE-teem ve-KHAG ha-a-SEEF t'-KU-fat ha-SHA-na
*
The Festival of Shavuot*
_Shavuot_ is one of the three central pilgrimage festivals and, according to Jewish tradition, is the day when the Children of Israel experienced revelation, receiving the _Torah_ (Bible) from _Hashem_ (God) at Mount _Sinai_ in the barren desert land. The giving of the _Torah_ was the single most important moment in the history of civilization – not only for Jews, but for all of mankind. The ancient rabbis explained that since Israel is the Jewish homeland, had the _Torah_ been given in there, it would have belonged exclusively to the Jewish people. Instead, _Hashem_ chose to transmit His moral code on a barren mountain in the barren wilderness, to emphasize that His Word is for everyone equally, because His instructions are the key to universal redemption.


----------



## Shazoomx4

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 116488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*In that day, this song shall be sung In the land of Yehuda: Ours is a mighty city; He makes victory our inner and outer wall*
_Isaiah 26:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

בַּיּוֹם הַהוּא יוּשַׁר הַשִּׁיר־הַזֶּה בְּאֶרֶץ יְהוּדָה עִיר עָז־לָנוּ יְשׁוּעָה יָשִׁית חוֹמוֹת וָחֵל
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ba-YOM ha-HOO YU-shar ha-SHEER ha-ZEH be-e-RETZ YE-hu-da EER az la-NU ye-SHU-ah ya-SHEET kho-MOT va-KHEL
*
Do Not Complain About Godlessness, Increase Faith*
Which song is the Prophet Isaiah describing in the above verse? The Prophet continues his prophecy with the lyrics to the song that will be sung in the land of _Yehuda_ (Judea): "Open the gates, and let a righteous nation enter a nation that keeps faith" (Isaiah 26:2). Israel's first Chief Rabbi, Rabbi Abraham Isaac Kook, explained this line of poetry: "The purely righteous do not complain about evil, but increase justice. They do not complain about godlessness, but increase faith. They do not complain about ignorance, but increase wisdom. Let us strive to become purely righteous by increasing justice, faith and wisdom in this world."


----------



## MJB12741

Here is good reason for us boys to visit Israel.

*       AGAM RODBERG*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare Jewish Coins Found in Temple Mount Excavation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Shazoomx4

Sixties Fan said:


>


Whats your name?


----------



## Sixties Fan

​*Arise, shake off the dust, Sit on your throne, Yerushalayim!
Loose the ( )from your neck, O captive one, Fair Tzion!*
_Isaiah 52:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

*From Captivity to Liberty*
In the above verse, the prophet _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) describes the day when _Yerushalayim_  (Jerusalem) will be redeemed. Sitting on the ground in the dust is an expression of mourning. In this prophecy, _Yeshayahu_ foretells the People of Israel and the city of _Yerushalayim_ arising and shaking off the dust that has settled on them. This action would indicate that the period of grief and mourning is over and that the Holy City is being restored to her former beauty and splendor. _Yerushalayim_ will then cast off the chains from her neck and once again be free. The Children of Israel who had likewise been held captive for so long, will be released and returned to their ancient homeland.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The arid desert shall be glad, The wilderness shall rejoice And shall blossom like a rose*
_Isaiah 35:1 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ye-SHU-shum MEED-bar ve-TZEE-yah va-ta-GEL a-ra-vah va-TEEF-rakh
ka-KHA-va-TZE-let
*
The Desert in Bloom*
The description of a blooming desert is used throughout the _Torah_ (Bible) as indication of the restoration and thriving of the Land of Israel. In our own era the partnership between man and _Hashem_ has resulted in the rebirth and flourishing of the State of Israel. As a result of God’s blessings together with man’s hard work, the desert literally blooms, the economy grows, the army defends and the nation continues to absorb countless immigrants from the four corners of the earth. The visions of Isaiah have come to life in front of our very eyes!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shir LaShalom - Elliot Dvorin | Key Tov Orchestra - שיר לשלום


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Again you shall plant vineyards On the hills of Shomron; Men shall plant and live to enjoy them*
_Jeremiah 31:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

(is non English now banned on this threads? )
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

od TEET-u kra-MEEM be-ha-RAY shom-RON nat-U net-a-EEM ve-KHEE-le-lu
*
Rejuvenation of the Land*
Return of life to the Holy Land is symbolized by the rejuvenation of vineyards in Samaria, a miracle taking place today. Grapes and vineyards play a prominent role throughout _Tanakh_(Bible). The first cultivated plants mentioned in the Bible were grapevines: “_Noach_, the tiller of soil, was the first to plant a vineyard” (Genesis 9:20).  Grapes are mentioned more than any other fruit in the entire _Tanakh_.  When _Moshe_ (Moses) sent the 12 spies to scout out the Land of Israel, the book of Numbers (13:23) records that they returned with a sample of grapes that was so large it had to be carried on poles by strong men. This honored fruit also plays a prominent role in Judaism, as Shabbat and Holiday meals begin with a blessing over a cup of wine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Rare and Ancient Jewish Coins Found on Temple Mount*

(full article online)

Rare and Ancient Jewish Coins Found on Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

Minister Ariel initiates Museum of Settlement


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem speaks up and tells the world the truth


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shalom Al Yisrael - Elliot Dvorin | Key Tov Orchestra - שלום על ישראל


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Hai Museum in Israel – Roaring Lion Memorial in Tel Hai


----------



## rylah

Fuision-Rock Rabbi Louk style


----------



## rylah

_"Father in heaven tells us_
_I will hide My countenance that day ..._
_But Rabbi Nachman, Rabbi Nachman says:__ 
And even in the concealment within the concealment
And even in the concealment within the concealment_
_For sure there too the Name blessed One is present _
_Ay yay yay_
_Also behind the harsh things that go over You, I Am standing, I Am standing_
_And even in the concealment.."_

- R. Nachman of Breslav


----------



## Sixties Fan

Underground stalactite cave discovered 900 feet below Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He shall reign as king and shall prosper, and he shall do what is just and right in the land*
_Jeremiah 23:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

u-ma-LAKH me-LEKH ve-HEES-keel ve-a-sah MEESH-pat u'-TZE-da-KAH ba-a-RETZ
*
Ancient and Modern Kingship*
After comparing the evil leadership of the people to wicked shepherds that cause the sheep to scatter, _Yirmiyahu_ (Jeremiah) describes the ideal leader, a descendant of David. In his days, the exiled northern tribes of the kingdom of _Yisrael_ (Israel) will reunite with the kingdom of _Yehuda_ (Judea) and together they will dwell safely in the Land of Israel. The leader will be given the name _Hashem_ _tzidkaynu_ , “_Hashem_ is our Vindicator.” The root of the word _tzidkaynu_ is _tzedek_ (צדק), “righteousness,” indicating the ideals through which he will lead the nation. _Yirmiyahu_ gives the same name to _Yerushalayim_ (33:16), representing the values for which the rebuilt city will be known around the world. Pictured above is Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. In the past few weeks, Netanyahu has been at the forefront of international news as the US Embassy made it's historic move from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Return, Maiden Yisrael! Return to these towns of yours!*
_Jeremiah 31:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

shu-VEE be-TU-lat yis-ra-EL shu-VEE el aray-EKH elah
*
Prophecies of Promise*
While _Yirmiyahu_ (Jeremiah) is known as the prophet of doom, his prophecies also contain much promise. By the time he becomes a prophet, the destruction of _Yehuda_ (Judea) and the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) is almost inevitable. _Yirmiyahu_ tries one last time to awaken the Israelite nation to return to _Hashem_ (God), but they refuse to listen and are exiled from their land. However, even in exile, far from their land, the Jewish people are not to abandon hope. As _Hashem_ promises through _Yirmiyahu_, “I will delight in treating them graciously, and I will plant them in this land faithfully, with all My heart and soul” (32:41). The ingathering of the exiles to the Land of Israel during the past 70 years has seen this amazing prophecy fulfilled before our eyes!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I brought you to this country of farm land To enjoy its fruit and its bounty; But you came and defiled My land, You made My possession abhorrent.*
_Jeremiah 2:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-a-VEE et-KHEM el e-RETZ ha-KAR-mel le-e-KHOL PREE-yah va-ta-vo-U
ve-TEET-a-mu et ar-TZEE ve-nakh-la-TEE sam-TEM le-TO-ay-va
*
Love for the People*
The prophet _Yirmiyahu_ (Jeremiah) loves his people too much to stand by while they commit national suicide.  As such, he never ceases to speak to them, and even when his prophecies are proven true, his only response to the destruction and exile is devastation. This response finds its eloquent and heartbreaking voice in the Book of Lamentations, which, according to tradition, was also authored by _Yirmiyahu_. The Book of  _Yirmiyahu_also includes several sections which describe the emotional price of being the lone voice of a painful truth.


----------



## MJB12741

And then there are those who call Zionism a 20th century movement.

Pray for the peace of Jerusalem! “May they be secure who love you!    
 
*Isaiah 62:1 *
For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, and for Jerusalem's sake I will not be quiet, until her righteousness goes forth as brightness, and her salvation as a burning torch.

* Zechariah 8:3 *
Thus says the Lord: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the Lord of hosts, the holy mountain.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Linking ancient snails to an Israeli flag in space, a common thread


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Salad: 5 Fresh Ways to Make It | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

IsraelBiblicalStudies.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Fear not, O soil, rejoice and be glad;
For Hashem has wrought great deeds*
_Joel 2:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

al TEER-ee a-da-mah GEE-lee u'-SEEm-khee kee heeg-DEEl a-d-NI la-a-SOT
*
Who was Joel?*
The second book of The Twelve Prophets, Joel consists of four short chapters. Aside his his father's name, we know nothing of the prophet's personal life, and the absence of historical references in the book make pinpointing when he lived nearly impossible. However, Joel's message is clear: Through repentance, disaster can be averted and judgement can be transformed into mercy. Indeed, Joel is one of the few prophets who successfully effects a transformation among the people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Defending Israel in Antiquity: Legal Sovereignty of the Holy Land: The Talmud on the World to Come, Lesson 7*

On the heels of an account of a fascinating exchange between a sagacious hunchback and an insolent sectarian, this chapter’s focus on the future mass-resurrection, is briefly interrupted with three additional exchanges between this insightful Sage who courageously defends the Jewish people from ominous legal challenges presented under the guise of international law. Learn about grave charges levelled against our legal claim to Israel by (real) descendants of an original Canaanite tribe. This ancient face-off is eerily reminiscent of present-day (fake) nations’ fictitious claims against us.

(video online)

Defending Israel in Antiquity: Legal Sovereignty of the Holy Land - The Talmud on the World to Come, Lesson 7


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare guest in Gulf of Eilat


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Yad Vashem exhibit chronicles Jewish yearning for Israel during Holocaust


----------



## rylah

*True Tzadik - Rabbi David Grossman*
When sincere and unconditional love of Israel breaks barriers and lights whole worlds.






Rabbi Grossman is a true inspiration, for thousands of families who's homes have been lit with Torah, for parents who's hearts have been returned by their children, and for anyone who comes into contact with this truly amazing Tzadik, who doesn't spare anyone of love and care on his life journey.



True love of Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really

My favorite thing about Israel, is the Israeli left and Gal Gadot.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Watch what happens  from 1:03


----------



## rylah

"We're believers sons of believers
We have no one to rely upon
Only, only, only on our Father, our Father in Heavens"


*Once Phillistines tried to steal the Ark of the Covenant, they couldn't hold to it.
Now, they try to steal our land and heart - Jerusalem.
We return dancing around the Torah.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Government authorizes over 2,000 new settlement homes


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Every spot on which your foot treads I give to you,
as I promised Moshe*
_Joshua 1:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kol MA-kom a-SHER teed-ROKH kaf gag-le-KHA bo la-KHEM ne-ta-TAV ka-a-SHER
dee-BAR-tee el MO-she
*
The Promised Land*
_Hashem_ (God) instructs _Yehoshua_ (Joshua) the new leader of the nation of Israel, to rise up and lead them across the Jordan River, and to inhabit the land that _Hashem_ is giving them. Taking possession of the Land of Israel will require human action, which will be supported by God's miracles. At the very beginning of _Yehoshua_'s leadership, the nation is reminded that the entire Land of Israel belongs to the Jewish People, and they must do their part to take possession of this special gift from _Hashem_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Hashem will take Yehuda to Himself as His portion in the Holy Land, and He will choose Yerushalayim once more*
_Zechariah 2:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-na-KHAL a-do-NAI et y’-hu-DAH khel-KO AL ad-MAT ha-KO-desh u-va-KHAR OD bee-ru-sha-LA-im
*
Do you love Jerusalem?*
There are many explanations of the meaning of _Yerushalayim_ ( ), the Hebrew name for Jerusalem. According to the Sages, the name _Yerushalayim_ comes from the words _Yirah_ ( ) and _Shalem_ ( ). _Yirah_ is the Hebrew word for ‘awe’, and _shalem_ means ‘complete’. Rabbi Shlomo Carlebach explained that the name _Yerushalayim_, therefore, means complete, self-effacing awe; completely submitting oneself to God. The holy city is special and beloved to man because God loves it so much. This is also how we relate to the entire land of Israel. We love it because He loves it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oseh Shalom - Elliot Dvorin | Key Tov Orchestra - עושה שלום


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New Exhibit Displays for First Time Two-Thousand-Year-Old Tekhelet and Argaman Dyed Fragments of Textiles


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For instruction shall come forth from Tzion,The word of Hashemfrom Yerushalayim*
_Micah 4:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE mi-tzi-YON tay-TZAY to-RAH ud-var a-do-NAI mee-ru-sha-LA-im
*
Awakening the Will of God*
The job of awakening the will of _Hashem_ (God) to rebuild the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) is not limited to the Jewish people. Rather, the third Temple will be built by all of mankind. And if the _Beit Hamikdash_ is to be built through prayers and good deeds, as Jewish tradition teaches, it is the prayers and good deeds of all of humanity that will rouse _Hashem_ to build it.  Once built, it will be a house of God for all nations. People of all backgrounds will visit there in order to learn God’s _Torah_ (Bible) and walk in His ways. Our generation is blessed to see this promise being fulfilled, with millions of non-Jews realizing that “from _Tzion_ shall come forth the Torah and the word of _Hashem_ from _Yerushalayim_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE

Please go to the channel *ShareLive *on Youtube.  The Forums do not allow non English language anymore and I cannot post the link to the video for the Live show which happened 5 hours ago, as I used to. 

Todah.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Live


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jaffa Gate, Jerusalem Israel - The story of the famous gate, the wall and the Tower of David


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The people gave their blessing to all the men who willingly settledin Yerushalayim*
_Nehemiah 11:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-ye-var-KHU ha-AM le-KOL ha-a-na-SHEEM ha-MEET-nad-VEEM la-SHE-vet
b'-ye-ru-sha-LA-yim
*
The First Zionists*
Many people associate the term “Zionism” only with the movement that began in the late 19th century when Jews began returning to the Land of Israel in what became known as the “First _Aliya_." In truth, however, the term _Shivat Tzion_ (returning to Zion) was first used in reference to those who returned from the Babylonian exile with _Ezra_ and _Nehemia_ some 2,500 years ago. Scholars have pointed out the two events share similar characteristics. In both cases, the majority of exiles did not opt to return to Israel, and most of those who did come were young, driven by idealism and without strong ties to their host countries. Indeed, history, especially Jewish history, tends to repeat itself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hebrew University squeezes into top 100 in Times Higher Education ranking


----------



## Sixties Fan

The iconic images of the Six-Day War


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s BookSurfing phenomenon is making global waves


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*North and south— You created them; Tavor and Chermon sing forth Your name*
_Psalms 89:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

tza-FON v’-ya-MEEN a-TAH v’-ra-TAM ta-VOR v’-kher-MON b’-shim-KHA y’-ra-NAY-nu
*
Praise the Lord*
The first segment of this psalm calls out to _Hashem_ (God) in praise of the wonderful acts of kindness and love He does for the world. While praising _Hashem_ and acknowledging that He is Creator and Master of the world, the psalmist turns to the great mountains _Tavor_ and _Chermon_. Mount _Tavor_ is where the great battle of _Barak_ against the army of Sisera, king of Canaan, took place. Mount _Chermo_n is the highest point in the land of Israel, soaring  over 2200 meters above sea level in the currently Israeli-controlled part of the mountain range, and reaching over 2800 meters above sea level at its peak. These magnificent mountains rejoice in _Hashem_’s name, and testify to the greatness of their Creator.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli flag cookie mosaic breaks Guinness World Record


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s wheelchair tennis team scores silver


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Ancient Jewish Synagogue Rebuilt in the Golan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Just Brought Back To Life Something That Is 2,000 Years Old


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since 2010, Boston-based Diarna has used 3-D mapping, traditional scholarship and oral interviews to document more than 2,500 locations of Jewish sites in Mideast and North Africa

(full article online)

From other end of world, group races to preserve Middle East’s Jewish heritage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Six movies not to be missed at the Israel Film Center Festival in New York


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A song of ascents. When Hashem restores the fortunes of Tzion —we see it as in a dream*
_Psalms 126:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SHEER ha-ma-a-LOT b’-SHUV a-do-NAI et shee-VAT tzi-YON ha-YEE-nu k’-kho-l’-MEEM
*
What Is a Dream?*
Psalm 126 refers to _Tzion_ (Zion), one of the Bible’s names for _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem), which is also used in a more general sense for the entire Land of Israel. This name is related to the word for ‘special’ _m’tzuyan_. This teaches that God’s holy city is more than a location. According to former British Chief Rabbi Jonathan Sacks, “_Tzion_ is not just a place. It is a way of life. Jews are called to moral excellence, to be different…” God created a special place on earth which would be the ideal incubator for spiritual growth. The word _Tzion_, therefore, describes not only where we live, but how we must live. When _Hashem_ (God) finally returns His people to Israel, they will be “as in a dream,” as the actual redemption and heightened spirituality will be even greater than imagined, beyond our wildest dreams.


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.google.com/destination/...B#dest_mid=/m/0hhqc&trifp=skpm=/m/0k70vhf&t=e


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And live to see your children’s children.
May all be well with Yisrael!*
_Psalms 128:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ur-AY va-NEEM l’-va-NE-kha sha-LOM al yis-ra-AYL

*The Ultimate Goal*
In 1936, archaeological excavations in the city of _Yericho_ (Jericho) revealed the remains of an ancient synagogue. A huge mosaic was uncovered with pictures of a _menorah_(candelabrum), a _shofar_ (ram’s horn), a _lulav_ (palm branch), and the concluding words of this psalm, "_Shalom al Yisrael_" (May all be well with _Yisrael_ or more literally, "Peace be upon _Yisrael_"). The synagogue was dated to around the seventh century CE, during the Byzantine period. In fact, hundreds of Byzantine-era synagogues have been discovered all over Israel. Unfortunately, the “_Shalom Al Yisrael _Synagogue,” as it has come to be known, which is now under the control of the Palestinian Authority, remains largely off-limits to Jewish worshipers.


----------



## rylah

*Preparations for the Hilulah of Rabbi Mordechai Eliyahu zt"l*

Much preparation and quality are currently being felt for the eighth day of the Hilulah of the Rishon LeZion Rabbi Mordechai Eliyahu ztz"l.
Tens of thousands are expected to go up and prostrate themselves in the holy graveyard of the rabbi at Har Hamenuhot in Jerusalem.The celebration will begin tomorrow (Thursday) at the end of the 25th of Sivan (7.6.2018) at 18:30.







The organizers of the celebration say that "the greatest and most important Rabbis have announced that they will participate in the status of prayer which in recent years has already spread throughout the country and the world as a very capable of salvation, and every year the number of participants in the celebration grows exponentially."

A huge crowd composed of all shades of the public, yeshiva students and public figures, children with Ba'alei teshuvah, religious and non-religious, who march together towards the holy place on Har Hamenuchot. And especially on the day of the Hilula, is a beautiful gift for the abundance of salvation and mercy. "


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Preparations for the Hilulah of Rabbi Mordechai Eliyahu zt"l*
> 
> Much preparation and quality are currently being felt for the eighth day of the Hilulah of the Rishon LeZion Rabbi Mordechai Eliyahu ztz"l.
> Tens of thousands are expected to go up and prostrate themselves in the holy graveyard of the rabbi at Har Hamenuhot in Jerusalem.The celebration will begin tomorrow (Thursday) at the end of the 25th of Sivan (7.6.2018) at 18:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The organizers of the celebration say that "the greatest and most important Rabbis have announced that they will participate in the status of prayer which in recent years has already spread throughout the country and the world as a very capable of salvation, and every year the number of participants in the celebration grows exponentially."
> 
> A huge crowd composed of all shades of the public, yeshiva students and public figures, children with Ba'alei teshuvah, religious and non-religious, who march together towards the holy place on Har Hamenuchot. And especially on the day of the Hilula, is a beautiful gift for the abundance of salvation and mercy. "




Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu - Parashat "Shelach"-
Harm to the Land of Israel is heresy in the Creator of the Universe


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparations for the Hilulah of Rabbi Mordechai Eliyahu zt"l*
> 
> Much preparation and quality are currently being felt for the eighth day of the Hilulah of the Rishon LeZion Rabbi Mordechai Eliyahu ztz"l.
> Tens of thousands are expected to go up and prostrate themselves in the holy graveyard of the rabbi at Har Hamenuhot in Jerusalem.The celebration will begin tomorrow (Thursday) at the end of the 25th of Sivan (7.6.2018) at 18:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The organizers of the celebration say that "the greatest and most important Rabbis have announced that they will participate in the status of prayer which in recent years has already spread throughout the country and the world as a very capable of salvation, and every year the number of participants in the celebration grows exponentially."
> 
> A huge crowd composed of all shades of the public, yeshiva students and public figures, children with Ba'alei teshuvah, religious and non-religious, who march together towards the holy place on Har Hamenuchot. And especially on the day of the Hilula, is a beautiful gift for the abundance of salvation and mercy. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu - Parashat "Shelach"-
> Harm to the Land of Israel is heresy in the Creator of the Universe
Click to expand...

Rabbi Stavsky of Beit Baal Shem Tov in Jerusalem, stops the main cause of lessons, as many Rabbis did , just to explain the magnitude of situation in those days and the meaning of Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu's passing:

When a Tzaddik leaves this world it's usually not a good sign, and specially at that time Rabbis were talking  openly and alarming about a Judgment hanging on top of Israel.
Tzaddikim in their passing are called "Chaim" or living, and sometimes when Hashem needs to bring Mercy upon his people and give them time to do Tshuva, He takes the sages of the generation to fill the void in spiritual 'pipes' through which to bring this Chesed, even the virtues that we accomplish collectively can't reach if the pathways are damaged...This was a notable event.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


On 25 of Sivan 5770 Rabbi Elyahu was asked to the hidden of heights,
 months before that he told his wife Tzvia:
_
*Rabbanit Tzvia-* "at 2 oclock in the night I knew that the Character of Judgment is fighting the Character of Mercy, hard decrees are coming upon the people of Israel, and many Jews are going to be killed here in the land. She continues saying what 
*Rabbi Elyahu told her:* "I begged Hashem, told him, Creator of the World, I have a lot,  all my life are Torah and Chesed, take all You want, mainly cancel the decrees".
*Rabbanit Tzvia* : I told him "What? All that we've done in our life? Quickly like that?"
*Rabbi Elyahu*: "Are You ready for so many Jews to get killed here in the land?
*Rabbanit Tzvia*: "No!"
*Rabbi Elyahu:* "So who can pay? Only those who have what to pay. I'm ready to pay"_


----------



## rylah

Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu z"tzl with the sages of the generation:

*With Rabbi Israel Abahzera*





*With Rabbi Itzhak Kaduri*






*With Rabbi Menachem Shneiorson*
**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Friday Night Chicken


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Meheira | Can You Feel The Love Tonight - Elliot Dvorin | Key Tov Orchestra - מהרה


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Pray for the well-being of Yerushalayim; “May those who love you be at peace”*
_Psalms 122:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

sha-a-LU sh’-LOM y’-ru-sha-LA-im yish-LA-yu o-ha-VA-yikh

*Pray for the peace of Jerusalem*
This psalm starts with the words _sha’alu sh’lom Yerushalayim_, (pray for the well-being of Jerusalem). _Shalom_, translated here as ‘well-being,’ is the first Hebrew word many people learn. It actually has three meanings: ‘hello,’ ‘goodbye’ and ‘peace.’ It is the word with which friends greet one another, but _Shalom_ is more than a greeting; it is also a blessing. Peace is the most important gift we can ask from _Hashem_ (God), on an individual level, as families, and between nations. It is therefore of utmost significance that the world’s holiest city, _Yerushalayim_, has the word shalom at its core, because it is meant to be the source for all peace on earth. King _David_ exhorts “Pray for the well-being of _Yerushalayim_,” for when _Yerushalayim _is confronted with conflict, the whole world suffers. Conversely, though, when _Yerushalayim_ is at peace, the entire world enjoys serenity.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

King who? Rare sculpted head of mystery biblical ruler found in northern Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unique Byzantine-era winepresses unearthed in roofed water cistern in Tzippori


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Like the dew of Chermon that falls upon the mountains of Tzion. There Hashem ordained blessing, everlasting life*
_Psalms 133:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

k’-tal kher-MON she-yo-RAYD al ha-r’-RAY tzi-YON KEE SHAM tzi-VAH a-do-NAI et
ha-b’-ra-KHAH kha-YEEM ad ha-o-LAM

*God's Bountiful Blessing*
_Tal_ (טל), ‘dew,’ is a common biblical symbol of _Hashem_’s  (God's) bountiful blessings. Rain is another sign of God’s love for mankind. What is the difference between rain and dew? According to Jewish mysticism, rain is a sign of God showering his abundant blessings freely from above. Dew, which forms below from condensation of atmospheric water vapor, is related to the divine blessings which are a result of man’s own efforts and achievements. This psalm teaches that _Hashem_’s blessing from above allows for the flowering of man’s work below.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*May there be well-being within your ramparts,
peace in your citadels*
_Psalms 122:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ye-HEE sha-LOM be=KAY-laych shal-VHA be-ar-me-no-TAY-ech
*
Feeling the Bible*
_Sefer Tehillim_, the book of Psalms, is first and foremost a shining example of biblical poetry. This genre conveys the word of _Hashem_ (God) in a different medium than narrative; it focuses not on what one reads or hears but rather on what one feels and intuits. The Bible integrates poetry throughout its 24 books, reminding the reader of the infinite nature of _Hashem_ and the multivalent dimensions of His word. The addition of poetry to the biblical landscape teaches the reader to gauge the cadence, rhythm, rhyme and meter in the divine expressions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MAZEL   TOV  !!!!

‘The Band’s Visit,’ based on Israeli film, wins Best Musical in Tony sweep


----------



## Sixties Fan

The case of the missing concrete: How a 2,000-year-old burial cave was found


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Baroness Rothschild Unveils New Historical Layer of Caesarea’s Hidden Treasures


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Play Encouraging Peace Wins 10 Tonys


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Yerushalayim built up, a city knit together*
_Psalms 122:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ye-ru-sha-LAYIM ha-b'-NU-yah me-EER she-KHU-brah YAKH-dav
*
The City of Unity*
This year marks the 51st anniversary of the re-unification of the _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). Chaim Weizman, the first President of the State of Israel, explained the illumination that _Yerushalayim_ would provide for the world: "Jerusalem holds a unique place in the heart of every Jews. Its restoration symbolizes the redemption of Israel...To us Jerusalem has both a spiritual and a temporal significance. It is the City of God...it is also the capital of _David_and Solomon...It is the center of our ancient national glory. It was our lodestar in all our wanderings. It embodies all that is noblest in our hopes for the future...Even though our Commonwealth was destroyed, we never gave up Jerusalem...It seems inconceivable that the establishment  of a Jewish State should be accompanied by the detachment from it of its spiritual center and historical capital.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Blessed is Hashem from Tzion, He who dwells in Yerushalayim. Hallelujah*
_Psalms 135:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ba-RUKH a-do-NAI mi-tzi-YON sho-KHAYN y’-ru-sha-LA-im ha-l’-lu-YAH
*
The Meaning Behind the Name Yerushalayim*
Why did _Hashem_ (God) choose _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) as His resting place?  In Genesis, _Avraham_ (Abraham) was asked by God to sacrifice his son, to prove his allegiance to the Lord. This profound test took place on a mountain which _Avraham_ called “_Adonai yir’eh_,” meaning ‘on the mount of _Hashem_ there is vision,’ or ‘the mount where _Hashem_ is seen’. A few years earlier, _Avraham_ showed the world his allegiance to his family, to justice and to righteousness when he fought against the four kings and retrieved his nephew Lot. After that battle, Melchizedek, the King of _Shalem_ (another name for Jerusalem), went out to greet _Avraham_ and bless _Hashem_. When these two names, _Yir’eh_and _Shalem_ are combined, the result is _Yerushalayim_. The name of the holy city thus expresses the harmonization of man’s selfless actions towards _Hashem_ and towards other people.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

WONDERFUL!  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Miss Iraq meets Miss Israel... in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Listen to Omri Cohen's ballad about Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rabbi follows her gut to discover historical link between Jews and chocolate


----------



## Sixties Fan

Replica of Dutch synagogue destroyed in WWII opens near Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Masada (also sunrise) and Ein Gedi Tours from Jerusalem and Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Welcome to the Anne Frank House Virtual Reality Tour


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*If I forget you, O Yerushalayim, let my right hand wither*
_Psalms 137:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

im esh-ka-KHAYKH y’-ru-sha-LA-im tish-KAKH y’-mee-NEE
*
By the Rivers of Babylon*
Psalm 137 was written by the rivers of Babylon, where the exiled Jews wailed and lamented the destruction of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple). They wondered how they would continue to endure on foreign soil. How could they sing the songs of _Hashem_(God), which were supposed to be sung in the Temple, there? Their answer was an oath to never forget _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). This psalm makes an oblique reference to Deuteronomy 8:19, “If you do forget _Hashem_ your God and follow other gods to serve them or bow down to them, I warn you this day that you shall certainly perish.” Israel’s exile came when they forgot God in their land. In Babylon, they promised themselves to never repeat that mistake, and to never forget _Yerushalayim_. Today, this psalm is recited at Jewish weddings just before the groom breaks a glass, ensuring that Jerusalem is always at the forefront of our minds and reminding us that no joyous occasion is complete until _Yerushalayim_ is restored to its former glory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why the world premiere of precious biblical artifacts is in quiet Oklahoma


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel’s Fruits Find Favor Far From Home


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

COOL!

Rosh Hanikra Tourist Site


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Hashem rebuilds Yerushalayim; He gathers in the exiles of Yisrael*
_Psalms 147:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

bo-NEH ye-ru-sha-LAYIM a-do-NAI need-KHAY yis-ra-EL YEE-ka-nes
*
The Power of Psalms*
Written by King _David_ and ten elders, each psalm exposes the raw emotion of the Israelites attempting to feel God’s presence, while at the same time contending with external and internal foes. The medium of poetry, with its wordplays and metaphors, acrostics and flowery language, offers a universal subjective aspect to the written word. Each generation finds inspiration, spirit and solace in _David_’s song. Each psalm, according to tradition, while authored by human beings, nevertheless possesses a divine spark, a spiritual note.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But I have installed My king on Tzion, My holy mountain!*
_Psalms 2:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

VA-a-nee na-SAKH-tee mal-KEE al tzi-YON har kod-SHEE
*
Who is the anointed one of Israel?*
As opposed to Psalm 1 which heralds the ‘man’ who walks in the ways of _Hashem_ (God), Psalm 2 is directed to nations and kings, rebuking those derelict peoples who reject the Lord and seek to destroy Israel. The Sages suggest various possibilities to explain to which enemy the psalm refers: Nimrod, Pharaoh, or Gog and Magog. But regardless who the enemy is, he is ultimately doomed to destruction. _Hashem_ has chosen a king from among the children of Israel who will serve as His anointed one on _Tzion_, His holy mountain. Once the people of Israel conquer and settle the land, the anointed one, king of Israel, will assume the role of defender of his people and will protect Israel from harm.


----------



## MJB12741

10 Best Attractions In Israel - 10 Most Today


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

First time: A supermarket in Hevron Hills


----------



## Sixties Fan

Monday Yuval and Racheli Got Married on Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*May Hashem, maker of heaven and earth, bless you from Tzion*
_Psalms 134:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ye-va-re-khe-KHA a-do-NAI m'-TZEE-on O-seh sha-ma-YEEM va-A-retz
*
Society and Spirituality*
Rabbi Samson Raphael Hirsch notes how similar in size, and complementary in message, this psalm is to the previous one. Each of these short psalms contains only three verses and focuses on Israel’s dwelling in the Land of Israel. However, Psalm 133 speaks of the interpersonal element, while Psalm 134 reminds us that the spiritual element must be present as well. Psalm 133 presents the social component of Zionism, which is how the land was built up in the modern era: “How good and how pleasant it is that brothers dwell together.” And each of the verses of Psalm 134 speaks of blessing _Hashem_ (God), to remind us that the spiritual component of returning to the land must complement the social one. When both aspects are present, says Hirsch, God will bring down the heavenly blessing from _Tzion_ (Zion).


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 must-have apps for tourists visiting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Mada Tech - The Israel National Museum Of Science (Haifa) - 2018 All You Need to Know Before You Go (with Photos) - TripAdvisor


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Hashem loves the gates of Tzion, more than all the dwellings
of Yaakov*
_Psalms 87:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

o-HAYV a-do-NAI sha-a-RAY tzi-YON mi-KOL mish-k’-NOT ya-a-KOV
*
Jerusalem Gates*
This psalm praises _Hashem_’s (God's) connection to _Tzion_ (Zion). In order to express God’s love for _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem), the psalmist writes: “_Hashem_ loves the gates of _Tzion_, more than all the dwellings of _Yaakov_.” The wall currently surrounding Jerusalem’s Old City, built in 1538 by the Ottoman sultan Suleiman the Magnificent, has several gates around its perimeter. The gate at the southwestern corner of the wall is called “Zion Gate,” or _Shaar Tzion_ in Hebrew, from this verse. However, the Arabic name for this gate is _David_’s Gate, referring to the traditional location of _David_’s tomb. The Zion Gate is also quite significant in modern Israeli history; it was through this gate that the Palmach Brigade of the Israeli army broke into the Old City during the 1948 War of Independence, releasing the Jewish quarter from its isolation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The likes of what we heard we have now witnessed in the city of God of hosts, in the city of our God— may Hashem preserve it forever!*
_Psalms 48:9 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ka-a-SHER sha-MA-nu KAYN ra-EE-nu b’-EER a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT b’-EER e-lo-HAY-nu
e-lo-HEEM y’-kho-n’-NE-ha ad O-lam

*Daily Praise*
In the times of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple), a special psalm was sung by the _Leviim_(Levites) on each of the seven days of the week. In the absence of the _Beit Hamikdash_, Jews continue to say these daily _Tehillim_ (Psalms) at the end of the morning prayers, in memory of the times when the Temple stood and in hopes of its redemption and restoration. About this psalm, Rabbi Lord Jonathan Sacks writes, is “a hymn of praise to the beauty and endurance of _Yerushalayim_, the city that outlived all those who sought to conquer it.”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Museums: Beit Hatfutsot


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Yehuda became His holy one, Yisrael, His dominion*
_Psalms 114:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

HAY-ta ye-HU-da le-KAD-sho yis-RA-el mam-she-LO-tav
*
How to Achieve Holiness*
_Hashem _(God) exhorts the People of Israel to be a holy nation. The _Torah_ (Bible) outlines how to achieve holiness through the observance of Biblical law. Most of the laws pertain to man's interaction with his fellow, but several are also ritualistic. Examples of the former include required portions to charity, honest business dealings and treating our neighbors as we wish to be treated. Examples of the latter include keeping the Sabbath, being meticulous in the laws of sacrifices and not worshiping idols.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He endows your realm with well-being, and satisfies you with choice wheat*
_Psalms 147:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-SAM g’-vu-LAYKH sha-LOM KHAY-lev khi-TEEM yas-bee-AYKH
*
The Source of Strength*
While the Bible makes frequent mention of military affairs and speaks often of soldiers, the important principle that emerges is found in this verse: _Ha–sam g’vulaych shalom_ ( ). Translated here as ‘He endows your realm with well-being,’ these words literally mean ‘He who makes your borders peaceful.’  We must always remember that ultimately, our own efforts do not matter. Rather, _Hashem_ (God) is behind all of our successes.  Though the modern Israeli army is one of the strongest in the world, it continuously remembers the true source of its strength.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel *(Off-TOPIC)*
※→  Sixties Fan,

I thought, just as a piece of  trivia.



Sixties Fan said:


> ​


*(OBSERVATION)*

The naritive seems to talk about the IDF.  But the picture looks like a post-promotion picture of a new Border Police - Corporal. 

I find it all too often that people mis-identify the Military with Police. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
Click to expand...

When Netanyahu wife gets caught committing fraud it makes me wonder if they are good people who should be trusted. 

Same as the trumps


----------



## Sixties Fan

sealybobo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Netanyahu wife gets caught committing fraud it makes me wonder if they are good people who should be trusted.
> 
> Same as the trumps
Click to expand...

Read the first post of this thread, please, before answering.
There will be no answering posts like this which move away from the topic of the thread.

Thank you.


----------



## MJB12741

What a wonderful combination for Jewish & Hindu bonds this has been.  The Israeli Philharmonic has even played in India led by Zubin Mehta, a Parsi Zoroastrian.    Last chance to be a part of this unforgetable historic union.   

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra: Mehta Farewell Tour - Adrienne Arsht Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Look to Hashem and keep to His way, and He will raise you high that you may inherit the land; when the wicked are cut off, you shall see it*
_Psalms 37:34 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ka-VAY el a-do-NAI ush-MOR dar-KO vee-ro-mim-KHA la-RE-shet A-retz b’-hi-ka-RAYT
r’-sha-EEM tir-EH

*The Virtue of Patience*
Who is worthy to inherit the Land of Israel? The psalmist comforts the righteous one who sees only the arrogant succeeding in the world. He speaks of the fleeting existence of the wicked and notes that they will ultimately fall. However, those who have faith in _Hashem_(God), wait patiently for Him, and who are humble, veer from evil and engage in acts of righteousness, will eventually inherit _Eretz Yisrael_ (the Land of Israel) and inhabit it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And the squares of the city shall be crowded with boys and girlsplaying in the squares*
_Zechariah 8:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

u'-re-KHO-bot ha-IR YEE-ma-LU ye-la-DEEM ve-ye-la-DOT me-sa-kha-KEEM BEER-kho-vot-TAY-ha

*Prophecy is Alive*
We know more about _Zecharya_ (Zechariah) than we do about most other prophets. Like Ezekiel and Jeremiah, he was a priest, and his grandfather, _Ido_, is mentioned among the priests in _Ezra_ and _Nechemya_. His contemporaries include the prophet _Chagai_, who began prophesying two months before him, and the high priest _Yehoshua_. However, his message differs from that of _Chagai_, whose single-minded focus was the encouragement of the Jewish people to build the Temple. To this message, _Zecharya_ adds a religious and moral dimension. He encourages the people to repent, emphasizes that God’s rule stands in contrast to military might – “Not by might, nor by power, but by My spirit” (4:6).


----------



## talksalot

Sixties Fan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Netanyahu wife gets caught committing fraud it makes me wonder if they are good people who should be trusted.
> 
> Same as the trumps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the first post of this thread, please, before answering.
> There will be no answering posts like this which move away from the topic of the thread.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


So, it's not okay for me to like Israel's form of government? 
I didn't expect a lot of replies anyway.
The topic is really about Israeli culture and tourism, then?
The *Israeli system of government* is based on parliamentary democracy.[1] The Prime Minister of Israel is the head of government and leader of a multi-party system. Executive power is exercised by the government. Legislative power is vested in the Knesset. The Judiciary is independent of the executive and the legislature. The political system of the State of Israel and its main principles are set out in 11 Basic Laws. Israel does not have a written constitution.[2]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## sealybobo

I thanks Israel for giving us Howard stern first and foremost. Mel brooks. Albert Einstein. Lots more.... Sarah Silverman


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Picaro

I really enjoy the archeological sites and museums, especially the ones outside the cities. I do *not* like the 'old cities' much at all, they give me claustrophobia they're so cramped. Even some of the small towns are annoying. There are some pretty decent eateries, though, and the bakeries always make me feel like I'm starving. I'm used to Texas and traveling at high speeds for long distances, and being able to see for miles and miles.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Netanyahu wife gets caught committing fraud it makes me wonder if they are good people who should be trusted.
> 
> Same as the trumps
Click to expand...



Dirty politics reigns everywhere. Such stories mean nothing, they're just back tabbing and jealousy and politics as usual.


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Most Desirable Israeli Companies to Work for


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Proclaim further: Thus said God of Hosts: My towns shall yet overflow with bounty. For Hashem will again comfort Tzion; He will choose Yerushalayim again*
_Zechariah 1:17 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

OD k’-RA lay-MOR KOH a-MAR a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT OD t’-fu-TZE-nah a-RAI mi-TOV
v’-ni-KHAM a-do-NAI OD et tzi-YON u-va-KHAR OD bee-ru-sha-LA-im

*Zechariah's Prophecies*
The prophet _Zecharya_ lives at a very exciting time in Jewish history, when the Persian King Darius allows his Jewish subjects to return to _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) and rebuild the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple). While there are some who heed the call, many do not respond with the proper enthusiasm. _Zecharya_ tries to encourage the children of Israel to return by reiterating God’s promises and blessings regarding the land of Israel. According to many commentators these prophecies apply not only to the time of _Zecharya_, but also to the days of the future redemption. Recent years have begun to see the fulfillment of these prophecies, as many cities in Israel flourish again, and God has chosen _Yerushalayim_ by returning His children to the holy city.


----------



## MJB12741

Four Unique Places to Stay in Israel | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Picaro

Best way to go touring in Israel; they have new campgrounds and parks opening up the last 3 years or so that are decently priced and in good locations.

*“Why didn’t this beautiful option exist in Israel — the perfect place to tour with motor homes and caravans? The answer is regulation,” explains Eran Nitzan, who was director of infrastructure and investment at the Tourism Ministry in December 2012, when the ministry and the Israel Nature and Parks Authority introduced imported international-standard caravans for hire at an event in Ein Hemed National Park.

“It was impossible to sell or rent the vehicles from a business point of view,” Nitzan tells ISRAEL21c. “So we worked with the Ministry of Transportation and the Ministry of Finance and found a way to encourage this field by deregulating the taxes and licensing.”

He predicted that many tourists will be opting to explore Israel from north to south this way. “There is a huge sector in the tourist field of millions of people who travel by caravan,” he said.*

Camper tourism rolls out in Israel

We go with the camper vans, lots  more parking options and few public places with parking bother you unless you're littering or loud and obnoxious or something. Motor homes are a pain in the ass ion some of the roads and smaller towns, and frankly ridiculous to use in a small country anyway. The small camper/vans don't need dump stations, either. We like  it a lot better than the kibbutz guest house route and hotel blandness. Rental rates are cheaper than a lot of places in the U.S., which surprised us.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*My servant Moshe is dead. Prepare to cross the Yarden, together with all this people, into the land that I am giving to the Israelites*
_Joshua 1:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

mo-SHEH av-DEE MAYT v’-a-TAH KUM a-VOR et ha-yar-DAYN ha-ZEH a-TAH v’-khol ha-AM ha-ZEH el ha-A-retz a-SHER a-no-KHEE no-TAYN la-HEM liv-NAY yis-ra-AYL

*Joshua and Our Generation*
_Sefer Yehoshua_, (Book of Joshua), is the first book of the Prophets. It is certain that our generation, which has witnessed the creation, building and flowering of the State of Israel, the ingathering of the exiles and the miraculous military victories can relate to the themes and messages of the Book of Joshua. Of all future generations, we are the ones who must derive inspiration and instruction from _Sefer Yehoshua_. After more than two thousand years of bitter exile, the Jewish People have returned home and can serve _Hashem_ (God) as a free people in its own land. This dream of generations of Jewish history has now become a reality. _Sefer Yehoshua_ surely speaks to our generation.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Day of Rememberence -
Rabbi Chaim Ben Attar - The "Or HaChaim"




Rabbi Chaim Ben Attar, author of Or HaChaim, was born in 1696 in the city of Sali, Morocco to his father Rabbi Moshe ben Rabbi Chaim of a Sephardic family, and received his Torah from his father's father, after whom he was named.

In the year 5677 he married the home of Rabbi Moshe ben Rabbi Shem Tov Ibn Atar, who was the cousin of his father and advisor to the king. He made a living by weaving gold and silver clothes.


*Immigration to Israel*

In the month of Av, 1741, he boarded the ship with thirty of his disciples and their family on their way to Eretz Yisrael via Alexandria.


They settled in Acre at first, and from there continued to Tiberias.
At the end of the year 5702, they moved to Jerusalem where he established two accademies, one for the revealed Torah and one for the occult.
His famous disciple was the Chida - Rabbi Chaim Yosef David Azulai. The Baal Shem Tov testified to Rabbi Chaim ben Atar that he was worthy of being a messiah in his generation.

*Public activity*
Rabbi Chaim Ben Attar was involved in the needs of the community and supported the Torah scholars while abroad, and contributed to the expansion of the Jewish community in Eretz Israel.


----------



## MJB12741

So nice to see growing Muslim world support for Israel.

Muslim supporters of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah

*Ushpizin *-*one of the sweetest Israeli films, classic Jewish comedy.*

Moshe and Mali Bellanga are an impoverished, childless, Hasidic _baalei teshuva_ ("returnees to Judaism") couple in the Breslov community in Jerusalem. After Moshe is passed over for a stipend he expected, they cannot pay their bills, much less prepare for the upcoming Jewish holiday of Sukkot.

Moshe admires a particularly beautiful _etrog_, or citron, one of the four species required for the holiday observance. They console themselves by recalling a saying of Rabbi Nachman of Breslov that difficult times are a test of faith. After some anguished prayer, they receive an unexpected monetary gift on the eve of the holiday[2]and Moshe buys the etrog for 1000 shekels (approx. $300), a large sum of money that is much more than he can afford.

The couple is visited by a pair of escaped convicts, one of whom knew Moshe in his earlier, non-religious life. The convicts become their guests (_ushpizin_) in the sukkah....


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Your God Hashem is in your midst, A warrior who brings triumph. He will rejoice over you and be glad, He will shout over you with jubilation. He will soothe with His love*
_Zephaniah 3:17 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-do-NAI e-lo-HA-yikh b’-kir-BAYKH gi-BOR yo-SHEE-a ya-SEES a-LA-yikh b’-sim-KHAH ya-kha-REESH b’-A-ha-va-TO ya-GIL a-LA-yikh b’-ri-NAH

*Rejoice and Sing*

The prophet _Tzefanya_ (Zephaniah) describes the result of _Hashem_‘s (God's) triumphant judgement. Having eradicated evil from the world, He will allow the remnant of Israel to live safely in its land, knowing that God dwells among the people of Israel. _Hashem_ will rejoice and sing when He sees His people dwelling in their land without fear of evil.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Diversity - Jews from all over the world

Once upon a time in Mongolia: A Jewish story


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On the bus from Tel Aviv to Samaria and back again, David Hermelin talked to us about approaches to those who vilify Israel. Perhaps the entire trip can be summed up by the following response he suggests to those who question Jewish rights to Judea and Samaria:

You do not get to judge whether or not I have a right to live in my land. I do not really care what you think about that and I am not going to try to persuade you of anything. But if you want to know what my experience is, I am happy to discuss this with you.


(full article online)

Tripping in Samaria And Talking With Settlers | Israel Diaries


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Three Weeks | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

Opinion | Israel’s Secret Arab Allies


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And all the nations shall account you happy, for you shall be the most desired of lands—said God of Hosts*
_Malachi 3:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-EESH-RU et-KHEM kol ha-HOY-eem kee tee-HEE-yu a-TEM e-RETZ khe-FETZ
a-MAR a-d-NAI tze-VA-ot

*The Day of God is Coming*
_Malach_i’s final words mark the closing of the era of prophecy. He ends his final message by stating that the day of _Hashem_ (God) is coming, preceded by the arrival of _Eliyahu_(Elijah) the prophet. On that day, the prophet’s role will not be to overthrow nations, but to “reconcile parents with children and children with their parents.” Only when our homes are filled with harmony and love, teaches _Malachi_, can we begin to dream of peace and understanding on a global scale.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But Yehuda shall be inhabited forever, And Yerushalayim throughout the ages*
_Joel 4:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vee-hu-DAH l’-o-LAM tay-SHAYV vee-ru-sha-LA-im l’-DOR va-DOR

*An Unbreakable Bond*
_Yehuda_ (Judah) is _Yaakov_’s (Jacob's) fourth son. When the land is divided amongst the tribes of Israel, _Yehuda_ receives the vast territory south of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem), extending from the Dead Sea in the east to the Mediterranean in the west.  For centuries, this area has been known as the region of _Yehuda_, or Judea. Though many people seek to sever the bond between the Jewish people and Judea, the biblical heartland of the Jewish People, through His prophet _Yoel_ (Joel), God promises that _Yehuda_ will exist forever.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A rare bronze Year Four coin, minted in 69-70 CE during the Great Jewish Revolt, and depicting the Four Species, discovered in wet sifting of material from the City of David, June 2018. (Ilan Shilmaiv/City of David)

(full article online)

Recently uncovered Jewish Revolt coin shows rebels aware of impending disaster


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Happy is the man who has not followed the counsel of the wicked, or taken the path of sinners, or joined the company of the insolent*
_Psalms 1:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ash-ray ha-EESH a-SHER LO ha-LAKH ba-a-TZAT r’-sha-EEM uv-DE-rekh KHA-ta-eem LO a-MAD uv-mo-SHAV lay-TZEEM LO ya-SHAV

*The Path of Righteousness*
King _David_ begins the Book of Psalms by focusing on man. This man's first action is to walk, in Hebrew _halakh_ , and immediately upon setting out on his journey he is forced to decide which path he should take: righteous or wicked, fruitful or barren. This ‘walking’ reminds us of God’s first words to _Avraham_ (Abraham) directing him to travel to the land of Israel,_ lech lecha_ , ‘Go forth’ (Genesis 12:1), and more significantly, _kum hithalekh ba’aretz_ , ‘Arise, walk about the land’ (Genesis 13:17). _David_ may have been reminding us that while praising God transcends time and place, the Books of Psalms was written in the Land of Israel, the ancient walking grounds of our forefathers.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Dr. Danny Syon of the IAA, “at a first impression, the finds seem to date to the Hellenistic period—between the 3rd and 1st centuries BCE. Considering that cooking and serving vessels were found, it would appear that those who brought them planned to live there for a while. We assume that whoever hid there had escaped some violent event that occurred in the area. Perhaps by dating the vessels more closely, we would be able to connect them to a known historic event. It’s mindboggling how the vessels were carried up into the cave, which is extremely difficult to access. Maybe an easier way that once existed has disappeared over time.”

(full article online)

2,000-Year-Old, Intact Pottery Vessels Salvaged in Cave on Lebanese Border


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I had resolved to adopt you as My child, and I gave you a desirable land—the fairest heritage of all the nations*
_Jeremiah 3:19 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-a-no-KHEE a-MAR-tee AYKH a-shee-TAYKH ba-ba-NEEM v’-e-ten LAKH E-retz
khem-DAH na-kha-LAT tz’-VEE tziv-OT go-YIM

*A Desirable Land*
_Yirmiyahu_ (Jeremiah) describes the Land of Israel as a 'desirable land'. The Land of Israel is desired by all nations since _Hashem_'s (God's) holy presence is so palpable there. Everyone who senses the holiness of the Land of Israel is drawn towards it. One needs to look no further than the modern media outlets to appreciate the ongoing conflicts and debates over the ownership of the Land of Israel. Despite its small size, Israel is indeed the most desired land and is sought after by the nations of the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Amazing how Israel turned this near wasteland into such a thriving & beautiful land.

Israel: Beautiful and Historic

QUOTE="Sixties Fan, post: 20276829, member: 62040"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A time for throwing stones and a time for gathering stones,
A time for embracing and a time for shunning embraces*
_Ecclesiastes 3:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

AYT l’-hash-LEEKH a-va-NEEM v’-AYT k’-NOS a-va-NEEM AYT la-kha-VOK v’-AYT
lir-KHOK may-kha-BAYK

*What's The Time?*
According to Jewish tradition, the phrase "a time for throwing stones" is a reference to the destruction of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) when the holy city's grand walls were reduced to a heap of rocks. The phrase, "and a time to gather stones" refers to the second stage of exile, when King _Yechonya_, and those exiled with him carried the stones and the earth of _Yerushalayim_ to Babylonia, in order to build synagogues and study halls from the precious earth and stones of the Holy Land. Just as _Hashem_ (God) allowed _Yerushalayim_ to be ravaged and reduced to stones, He also allows for the stones to be gathered and for _Yerushalayim_ to be build and restored once again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Halva Cigars Chocolate-Halva Cigars


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shabbat Shalom 



*Nevertheless, I will remember the covenant I made with you in the days of your youth, and I will establish it with you as an everlasting covenant*
_Ezekiel 16:60 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-za-khar-TEE a-NEE et b’-ree-TEE o-TAKH bee-MAY n’-u-RA-yikh va-ha-kee-mo-TEE LAKH b’-REET o-LAM

*An Eternal Covenant*
To explain the unfolding tragedy of destruction and exile, _Yechezkel _(Ezekiel) employs a metaphor, portraying Israel as a baby abandoned in the wilderness. Ignored by most, a kind passerby picks her up, protects her and cares for her. Upon her reaching the age of maturity, he marries her. Nevertheless, despite his dedication and affection, the young woman becomes unfaithful. Such has been the relationship between the people of Israel and _Hashem_ (God). He saved them from slavery, cared for them and protected them in the desert, entered into a covenant with them at Mount Sinai and brought them to their own land. In return, though, they betrayed Him and abandoned Him, favoring other gods over their own. Unlike mortal man, however, God does not change His mind. He promises that He will renew His relationship with them in an “everlasting covenant” and return them to their land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 100,000-square-foot Noah’s Ark-shaped building, which houses more than 5.5 million specimens of species from around the globe, opened this week alongside the Tel Aviv University campus after more than two decades of planning.

As the biggest natural history museum in the Middle East and Israel’s national center for biodiversity studies, the Steinhardt Museum of Natural History highlights the country’s ecological diversity at the crossroads of the three continents, as well as the impact of urban development, climate change, and man-made devastation on the region’s ecosystems.

The main goal of the museum, according the curators, is to increase public awareness about the natural world and environment on a local and global scale.

(full article online)

Middle East’s largest natural history museum opens in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ice cream on display at a shop in Rishon LeZion, Israel. Photo by Victoria Shapiro/Shutterstock.com


11 weird and wonderful Israeli ice cream flavors


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ed Baumstein Speaks: An Appeal for the Temple Mount Sifting Project (Full Video)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*May sinners disappear from the earth, and the wicked be no more. Bless Hashem, O my soul. Hallelujah*
_Psalms 104:35 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

yi-TA-mu kha-ta-EEM min ha-A-retz ur-sha-EEM OD ay-NAM ba-r’-KHEE naf-SHEE
et a-do-NAI ha-l’-lu-YAH
*
May Sinners Disappear From the Earth*
Jewish tradition tells a story about a remarkable woman name Bruriah, who lived in the Land of Israel shortly after the second Temple period with her husband, the great sage Rabbi Meir. Rabbi Meir had been abused by vagrants, and prayed for their destruction. Bruriah quoted this psalm, and noted that the above verse should be understood as saying, "May sins disappear from the earth," and does not wish for the actual destruction of the sinners themselves. Once their evil behavior ends, they will no longer be sinners, for they will return to _Hashem_ (God). Rabbi Meir accepted his wife's advice and prayed for his enemies to repent. _Hashem_ accepted his prayers and the sinners returned from their evil ways.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MKs on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israel travel - Lonely Planet


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*May the earth yield its produce; may Hashem, our God, bless us*
_Psalms 67:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-retz na-t’-NAH y’-vu-LAH y’-va-r’-KHAY-nu e-lo-HEEM e-lo-HAY-nu
*
A Spiritual Barometer*
The produce of the Land of Israel is a direct response to the behavior of its inhabitants. _Hashem_ (God) makes this point very clear in the Bible, specifically in Deuteronomy, in which He links the concept of reward and punishment with the successful produce of the land. If the Children of Israel veer from God's path and turn to idolatry, Divine anger will arise and the land of Israel will fail to yield produce. This Divine reaction is actually a blessing, since the inhabitants of the Land of Israel are granted a barometer for their spiritual behavior. If there is famine and drought, they know that _Hashem_ is angry, and they must inspect their actions. If there is plenty, God is happy with His nation and will continue to bless the land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli sprinter breaks country’s record set at 1972 Olympics


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mind-blowing 1,600-year-old biblical mosaics paint new picture of Galilean life


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient city gate uncovered in the Galilee may have tie to biblical King David


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*You shall faithfully observe all My laws and all My regulations, lest the land to which I bring you to settle in spew you out*
_Leviticus 20:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ush-mar-TEM et kol khu-ko-TAI v’-et kol mish-pa-TAI va-a-see-TEM o-TAM v’-lo ta-KEE
et-KHEM ha-A-retz a-SHER a-NEE may-VEE et-KHEM SHA-mah la-SHE-vet BAH
*
The Gift of the Land*
_Hashem_ (God) warns the Children of Israel against embracing the abominations of the Canaanites lest they be expelled from their land. _Hashem_ provides an example of such abominable behavior, containing a list of forbidden relationships in His eyes. The above verse states that the Children of Israel must follow the commandments or risk being thrown out of the land. This expression attributes human-like sensitivity to the Land of Israel. The land cannot bear impurity and abomination, and thus engaging in illicit relationships will result in exile. This is another example of the reality that the gift of the Land of Israel is dependent on the Children of Israel maintaining a high level of purity and faith since the land's sanctity can not tolerate immorality.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Kohanim, the Leviim and some of the people, and the singers, gatekeepers, and the temple servants took up residence in their towns and all Yisrael in their towns*
_Ezra 2:70 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yay-sh’-VU ha-ko-ha-NEEM v’-hal-vi-YIM u-min ha-AM v’-ham-sho-r’-REEM v’-ha-sho-a-REEM v’-ha-n’-tee-NEEM b’-a-ray-HEM v’-khol yis-ra-AYL b’-a-ray-HEM
*
Rebuilding the Ruins*
In this chapter of the Book of _Ezra_, we learn that many of the Jewish families who returned from exile to the Land of Israel established new communities on the sites of their ruined towns and villages. As one travels across the landscape of the contemporary State of Israel, it is amazing to see this very process recurring. The communities of _Beersheva_, _Kibbutz Dan_, _Givon_ and dozens of others were all reconstructed in the very same locations as their original, biblical namesakes. It is indeed wondrous to witness the fulfillment of _Yirmiyahu_'s (Jeremiah's) prophecy "...children shall return to their country" (Jeremiah 31:16) and to see "all _Yisrael_ in their towns."


----------



## MJB12741

Here Are The 2 Israel Highlights You Shouldn't Miss


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heart of Israel Petition


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 42 stop journey: The first Aliyah to Israel in history


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kielbasa Kebabs


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Our Redeemer—LORD of Hosts is His name— Is the Holy One of Yisrael*
_Isaiah 47:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

go-a-LAY-nu a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT sh’-MO k’-DOSH yis-ra-AYL
*
Our Redeemer*
_Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) portrays Babylon in its humiliation as a female in deep distress, working at a wheel, exposed in the marketplace. Suddenly, Israel (or _Yeshayahu_ himself) exclaims, “Our Redeemer –LORD of hosts is His name, the Holy One of _Yisrael_.” This highlights the difference between Israel and Babylon. Though punished and exiled, _Hashem_ (God) is always present for the Israelites, offering hope and encouragement that they will be redeemed and returned to their land. Babylon, on the other hand, remains friendless and alone.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is a photo of a hand-written miniature Koran from the 10th century that is among the many Muslim artifacts preserved in the library of the Jewish state.





(full article online)

Moroccan in Israel tells his mother not to worry, Jerusalem is safe ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The goal of the new services, available this summer, is to put Jerusalem on par with other major cities around the world, such as London, Paris and New York.

In cooperation with OTIPASS, JDA initiated the “Jerusalem City Pass,” a ticket that can be purchased before arriving in Israel. Valid for a week, it can be used to save time spent on small payments and standing in lines, includes free inner-city bus and light-rail use, and offers discounts for main attractions throughout Israel’s capital.

(full article online)

Visitor Pass ‘Connects the Dots’ in the City of Jerusalem


----------



## MJB12741

10 Things That I Loved About Israel | HuffPost


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*When you approach a town to attack it, you shall offer it terms of peace*
_Deuteronomy 20:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee tik-RAV el EER l’-hi-la-KHAYM a-LE-ha v’-ka-RA-ta ay-LE-ha l’-sha-LOM

*Make Peace, Not War*
Before going to war, the Children of Israel are commanded to first offer their enemies the opportunity to make peace. According to some commentators, this applies even to the nations living in the parts of the Land of Israel promised to the Children of Israel. Although the land was given the the People of Israel as an inheritance, they must first and foremost try to live in peace with their neighbors. The State of Israel has taken this Biblical verse very seriously. Israel has returned land captured in defensive wars and offered to give up even more of its land in exchange for peace with its neighbors.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The captain of Hashem’s host answered Yehoshua, “Remove your sandals from your feet, for the place where you stand is holy.” And Yehoshua did so*
_Joshua 5:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YO-mer sar tz’-VA a-do-NAI el y’-ho-SHU-a shal na-al-KHA may-AL rag-LE-kha KEE ha-ma-KOM a-SHER a-TAH o-MAYD a-LAV KO-desh HU va-YA-as y’-ho-SHU-a KAYN

*Holy Ground*
Upon entering the Land of Israel, _Yehoshua_ (Joshua) is told to remove his shoes because the place where he is standing is holy. This is reminiscent of the similar command given to _Moshe_ (Moses) while standing at the burning bush on the mountain of God, Mount Sinai. But there is a critical difference. Unlike Sinai, which attained  temporary holiness, the place upon which _Yehoshua_ stood is eternally sacred for it was the ground of the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The go-to address for cutting-edge Judaica, arts & crafts


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Well-Crafted Kitchen: Inside an Israeli Chef’s Stunning Farmhouse and Garden


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

And this is another of my favorite things about Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He made its posts of silver, Its back of gold, Its seat of purple wool. Within, it was decked with love by the maidens of Yerushalayim*
_Song of Songs 3:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-mu-DAV a-SAH KHE-sef r’-fee-da-TO za-HAV mer-ka-VO ar-ga-MAN to-KHO ra-TZUF a-ha-VAH mi-b’-NOT y’-ru-sha-LA-im

*Jerusalem, the World's Metropolis*
In a number of places throughout Song of Songs, the maidens or daughters of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) represent the daughters of the world. The medieval commentator _Rashi_ explains that in the future, _Yerushalayim_ will be the metropolis of the world and all nations will accept its centrality. Though the nations of the world will one day accept _Yerushalayim_ as their political and religious capital, the Jewish People have always believed it to be their eternal capital, providing inspiration and the means for fulfilling their spiritual needs even in exile.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*When the word spread, the Israelites brought large quantities of grain, wine, oil, honey, and all kinds of agricultural produce, and tithes of all, in large amounts*
_II Chronicles 31:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-khif-ROTZ ha-da-VAR hir-BU v’-NAY yis-ra-AYL ray-SHEET da-GAN tee-ROSH
v’-yitz-HAR ud-VASH v’-KHOL t’-vu-AT sa-DEH u-ma-SAR ha-KOL la-ROV hay-VEE-u

*Physical and Spiritual Nourishment*
The gifts brought to the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) are examples of biblical commandments that only apply in the Land of Israel. A portion of the crops grown in the land were dedicated to God, to remind us that despite the tremendous human effort involved in their production, our crops are ultimately a gift from God. Additionally, agricultural gifts were presented to the religious leaders of Israel. Since the religious leadership did not have a portion of the land, they were dependent on the rest of the nation for their physical nourishment. In return, their religious contribution elevated the remainder of the nation's existence in the land. Such is life in the Land of Israel- the physical and spiritual are continuously intertwined.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of Flamingos at the Rabin Square pool, Tel Aviv Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is Tisha B'Av?


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> ​*He made its posts of silver, Its back of gold, Its seat of purple wool. Within, it was decked with love by the maidens of Yerushalayim*
> _Song of Songs 3:10 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> a-mu-DAV a-SAH KHE-sef r’-fee-da-TO za-HAV mer-ka-VO ar-ga-MAN to-KHO ra-TZUF a-ha-VAH mi-b’-NOT y’-ru-sha-LA-im
> 
> *Jerusalem, the World's Metropolis*
> In a number of places throughout Song of Songs, the maidens or daughters of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) represent the daughters of the world. The medieval commentator _Rashi_ explains that in the future, _Yerushalayim_ will be the metropolis of the world and all nations will accept its centrality. Though the nations of the world will one day accept _Yerushalayim_ as their political and religious capital, the Jewish People have always believed it to be their eternal capital, providing inspiration and the means for fulfilling their spiritual needs even in exile.



There lies a big problem.  Ever since Israel turned this near wasteland without any oil into a thriving metropolis, there came hoards of "Palestinians to claim "it's their land."


----------



## Sixties Fan

40 positive days for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Joint Initiative to Collect Testimony of Jews from Arab Countries, Iran


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Kippalive performs Carlebach Kabbalat Shabbat


----------



## Sixties Fan

Absolutely sandal-ous!


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel is a Hiker’s Paradise!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delicious No-Fail Challah


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*So he blessed them that day, saying, “By you shall Yisrael invoke blessings, saying: Hashem make you like Efraim and Menashe.” Thus he put Efraim before Menashe*
_Genesis 48:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-VA-r’-KHAYM ba-YOM ha-HU lay-MOR b’-KHA y’-va-RAYKH yis-ra-AYL lay-MOR
y’-sim-KHA e-lo-HEEM k’-ef-RA-yim v’-khim-na-SHEH va-YA-sem et ef-RA-yim lif-NAY
m’-na-SHEH

*The Blessing of the Sons*
Derived from the above verse, to this day Jewish parents bless their sons each _Shabbat_(Sabbath) with the words, "May _Hashem _(God) make you like _Efraim_ and _Menashe_." What is so unique about this pair of Biblical brothers? The two sons of _Yosef_ (Joseph) played a significant role in the formation of the Jewish People. They were the first of _Avraham_'s (Abraham's) family to be born in Egypt. Despite their physical distance from the Land of Israel, they remained loyal to the traditions of their ancestors. _Efraim_ and _Menashe_, therefore, represent the key to the survival of the Jewish People and their return to Israel. For this reason, these brothers were chosen as special role models for the Children of Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really

What I like about Israel, is the day when that barbaric country glows in the dark!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> What I like about Israel, is the day when that barbaric country glows in the dark!


What I like about Israel is that it can defend itself from Jew haters and Israel destroyers like you.  And always will.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> What I like about Israel is that it can defend itself from Jew haters and Israel destroyers like you.  And always will.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli woman wins Dog Photographer of the Year prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.cityofdavid.org.il/en/news/temple-destruction-story-last-refugees


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Over 1,000 Jews ascend Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

12 tribal paintings link land, history and hopeful future


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israelis seeking to conquer the Edinburgh Fringe Festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gal Gadot brings sneak peek of Wonder Woman sequel to Comic-Con


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ex-Israeli commandos innovate for 'weekend warriors'


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

23 Recipes That Use Za'atar--the Israeli Spice You Need to Know | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For the upright will inhabit the earth, The blameless will remain in it*
_Proverbs 2:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee y’-sha-REEM yish-k’-nu A-retz ut-mee-MEEM yi-va-t’-RU VAH

*Steadfast Commitment*
The word _eretz_, translated here as ‘earth,’ also means ‘land.’  According to Jewish tradition, this is a reference to the Land of Israel.  In this verse, King _Shlomo_ (Solomon) reminds us of _Hashem_’s  (God's) promise to the Israelites in the desert, that if they walk in His ways, they will remain in the land which He has given them (see Deuteronomy 4:1). The Land of Israel is promised to those who remain steadfast in their commitment to God’s words, not only in deed, but also in thought.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

293 Olim from Ukraine arrive in Israel


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> 23 Recipes That Use Za'atar--the Israeli Spice You Need to Know | The Nosher



Ooooh,  Thanks for this.  I brought some back from my trip and my husband is in love with this.  I'll have to be careful though, I'm almost out.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Recipes That Use Za'atar--the Israeli Spice You Need to Know | The Nosher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh,  Thanks for this.  I brought some back from my trip and my husband is in love with this.  I'll have to be careful though, I'm almost out.
Click to expand...

You may be able to order them from stores in Israel.    Or any stores in the USA or Canada. Check it out.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thus said Hashem: I set this Yerushalayim in the midst of nations, with countries round about her*
_Ezekiel 5:5 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KOH a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM ZOT y’-ru-sha-LA-im b’-TOKH ha-go-YIM sam-TEE-ha us-vee-vo-TE-ha a-ra-TZOT

*The Center of the World*
_Hashem_ (God) tells _Yechezkel_ (Ezekiel) that He has set _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) at the center of the world, with the rest of the countries around it. In medieval times, _Yerushalayim_ was literally thought of as the center of the world, and maps were drawn to reflect that understanding. _Yerushalayim_ remains the religious and spiritual center of the world as it says in Isaiah 2:3 "For instruction shall come forth from _Tzion_, the word of _Hashem_ from _Yerushalayim_." Indeed the major monotheistic religions of the world consider _Yerushalayim_ to be their holy city!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

You had me at Merlot...Winery Tours In/Near Jerusalem | Fun in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Damascus Gate


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ylIkVsay710/TmaQLX9GWDI/AAAAAAAABl4/4eWsCrjdv1g/s1600/Gate+Schem.jpg


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netta Debuts on the Today Show

TODAY on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Even as I pour water on thirsty soil, And rain upon dry ground, So will I pour My spirit on your offspring, My blessing upon your posterity*
_Isaiah 44:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE e-tzak MA-yim al tza-MAY v’-no-z’-LEEM al ya-ba-SHAH e-TZOK ru-KHEE al zar-E-kha u-vir-kha-TEE al tze-e-tza-E-kha
*
The Power of Water*
Water is often used as a metaphor for _Torah_ (Bible). Just as water leaves a high place and flows downward to a low place, so does _Torah_ knowledge flow away from those who are arrogant and toward those who are humble. Furthermore, just as water nourishes and sustains thirsty soil and dry ground, the Bible is the source of our spiritual nourishment.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An intoxicating journey uncorks Holy Land’s 5,000-year history of winemaking


----------



## Sixties Fan

While building museum to house stunning Lod mosaic, researchers unearth another


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Hashem named you “Verdant olive tree, Fair, with choice fruit.” But with a great roaring sound He has set it on fire, And its boughs are broken*
_Jeremiah 11:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ZA-yit ra-a-NAN y’-FAY f’-ree TO-ar ka-RA a-do-NAI sh’-MAYKH l’-KOL ha-mu-LAH
g’-do-LAH hi-TZEET AYSH a-LE-ha v’-ra-U da-li-yo-TAV
*
What Can We Learn From Olives?*
The first time the olive tree is mentioned in the Bible is when _Noach_ (Noah) checks to see is the flood waters have receded. When the dove returns with an olive branch in its mouth, _Noach_ knows that new life has begun. Pure olive oil was also used for the lighting of the golden menorah in the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple), as well as to anoint priests and kings. One lesson we can take from the olive is just like an olive yields oil only when pressed, so too, as human beings, when we are pressed between the millstones of life, our best selves emerge. Often, we rise to the occasion to meet life's tests only when challenged.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Grandchildren are the crown of their elders, And the glory of children is their parents*
_Proverbs 17:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-TE-ret z’-kay-NEEM b’-NAY va-NEEM v’-tif-E-ret ba-NEEM a-vo-TAM
*
Grandchildren and the Land*
This verse extols the blessing of grandchildren, much like Psalms 128:5: "May you share the prosperity of _Yerushalayim_ all the days of your life, and live to see your children's children." It has been suggested that this verse should be understood as a command rather than a promise: See the good of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). We must emphasize and talk about what is special and good in the Land of Israel, instead of complaining and focusing on the negative. If that is how we relate to the land, and that is the message that we pass down to our children and grandchildren, there is hope for a future in which peace will be upon Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Yemeni heritage center launched in heart of Arab East Jerusalem


----------



## gtopa1

I had an old vinyl many years ago which had a duo of a man and a woman singing Jewish songs. One of the songs was rather cheeky about chickens not laying eggs; quite folksy. I can't recall their names but it was something like Hillel and Nageela.......any clues would be great. They were often playing on my record player.

Greg


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/07/israel-nature-environment-museums/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Men from far away shall come and take part in the building of the Temple of Hashem, and you shall know that I have been sent to you by the lord of Hosts—if only you will obey Hashem your God!*
_Zechariah 6:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ur-kho-KEEM ya-VO-u u-va-NU b’-hay-KHAL a-do-NAI vee-da-TEM kee
a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT sh’-la-KHA-nee a-lay-KHEM v’-ha-YAH im sha-MO-a tish-m’-UN
b’-KOL a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-KHEM
*
Learning The Ways of God*
Verses 12-13 in this chapter refer to the dual coronation of the king and the priest. Verse 13 ends with the words "and harmonious understanding shall prevail between them," implying that these two leaders will work side by side. The spiritual and the physical leaders compliment each other in the building of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) and the nation's service of God. If the Jewish people work together and remain obedient to _Hashem_ (God), _Zecharya_ (Zechariah) promises that not only will support arrive from abroad, but more Jews from among the exiles in Babylonia and Assyria will return to the Holy Land. Eventually, the righteous of all the worlds will flock to _Yerushalayim_ in great numbers to learn the ways of _Hashem_ (God).


----------



## MJB12741

gtopa1 said:


> I had an old vinyl many years ago which had a duo of a man and a woman singing Jewish songs. One of the songs was rather cheeky about chickens not laying eggs; quite folksy. I can't recall their names but it was something like Hillel and Nageela.......any clues would be great. They were often playing on my record player.
> 
> Greg


Not sure this will help.  There is a popular Israel song called Hava Nagilla sung by numerous artists.  Attached is a list of popular Israeli folk songs by various artists.

23 Most Famous Israeli Folk Songs, by various artists


----------



## gtopa1

MJB12741 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old vinyl many years ago which had a duo of a man and a woman singing Jewish songs. One of the songs was rather cheeky about chickens not laying eggs; quite folksy. I can't recall their names but it was something like Hillel and Nageela.......any clues would be great. They were often playing on my record player.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this will help.  There is a popular Israel song called Hava Nagilla sung by numerous artists.  Attached is a list of popular Israeli folk songs by various artists.
> 
> 23 Most Famous Israeli Folk Songs, by various artists
Click to expand...

That song was definitely on the record but I can't find the singers. I wondered if I've mixed up the song title with the singers...I was in my early twenties at the time...and I'm now over sixty but the male was a baritone and the female was a mezzo-soprano(lower tone).

Greg


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And the ransomed of Hashem shall return, And come with shouting to Tzion, Crowned with joy everlasting. They shall attain joy and gladness, While sorrow and sighing flee*
_Isaiah 35:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

uf-du-YAY a-do-NAI y’-shu-VUN u-VA-u tzi-YON b’-ri-NAH v’-sim-KHAT o-LAM al ro-SHAM sa-SON v’-sim-KHAH ya-SEE-gu v’-NA-su ya-GON va-a-na-KHAH
*
What Is Everlasting Joy?*
The Hebrew language includes many words to describe various forms of happiness. The term _osher_ refers to a type of personal happiness that one experiences when engaging in an activity such as listening to music or observing something spectacular in nature. _Simcha_, on the other hand, is a type of happiness that is created in the company of others such as when celebrating a wedding or laughing as a family. In this verse, _Yeshayahu_(Isaiah) promises that the ransomed of _Hashem_ (God) will return with _simchat olam_(everlasting joy) upon their heads. The _simcha_, the shared joy of the redemption of the nation returning to _Hashem_ in the Holy Land, will last forever.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Time to get wet: A guide to five pool options around Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza sea barrier unveiled


----------



## Sixties Fan

The best 14 places to enjoy that famous Israeli breakfast


----------



## Darkman00

​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

gtopa1 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old vinyl many years ago which had a duo of a man and a woman singing Jewish songs. One of the songs was rather cheeky about chickens not laying eggs; quite folksy. I can't recall their names but it was something like Hillel and Nageela.......any clues would be great. They were often playing on my record player.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this will help.  There is a popular Israel song called Hava Nagilla sung by numerous artists.  Attached is a list of popular Israeli folk songs by various artists.
> 
> 23 Most Famous Israeli Folk Songs, by various artists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That song was definitely on the record but I can't find the singers. I wondered if I've mixed up the song title with the singers...I was in my early twenties at the time...and I'm now over sixty but the male was a baritone and the female was a mezzo-soprano(lower tone).
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Hmmm!  Here is list of some popular duos from Israel. 

DUOS AND TRIOS


----------



## Sixties Fan

In port of Jaffa, trendy cafes nestle among old stone buildings


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Further, take wheat, barley, beans, lentils, millet, and emmer. Put them into one vessel and bake them into bread. Eat it as many days as you lie on your side: three hundred and ninety*
_Ezekiel 4:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-a-TAH kakh l’-KHA khi-TEEN us-o-REEM u-FOL va-a-da-SHEEM v’-DO-khan
v’-khu-s’-MEEM v’-na-ta-TAH o-TAM bikh-LEE e-KHAD v’-a-SEE-ta o-TAM
l’-KHA l’-LA-khem mis-PAR ha-ya-MEEM a-sher a-TAH sho-KHAYV al tzi-d’-KHA sh’-losh may-OT v’-tish-EEM YOM to-kh’-LE-nu
*
Ezekiels's Bread*
_Yechezkel_ (Ezekiel) demonstrates to his listeners the dire straits the people from _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) are in during the final Babylonian siege against the city. According to tradition, _Yechezkel_ rations to himself inedible flour and inferior grains and limits his water in order to portray the austere conditions under which the people of _Yerushalayim_ are suffering. As a final blow, these foods are prepared in an impure manner, something repulsive to the prophet-priest. Indeed, bread and water were very scarce during the Babylonian siege of _Yerushalayim_, as the Bible indicated elsewhere: "The tongue of the suckling cleaves to its palate for thirst. Little children beg for bread; none gives them a morsel." (Lamentations 4:4)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Art Lover’s Guide To Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Your limbs are an orchard of pomegranates And of all luscious fruits, Of henna and of nard*
_Song of Songs 4:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

sh’-la-KHA-yikh par-DAYS ri-mo-NEEM IM p’-REE m’-ga-DEEM k’-fa-REEM im n’-ra-DEEM
*
A Mystical Fruit*
The pomegranate is one of the seven special agricultural species of the Land of Israel. It has always been a symbol of beauty. Its unique shape appeared on the priestly garments and on the pillars at the entrance to the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) in _Yerushalayim_(Jerusalem). At its crown, the pomegranate has a six-pointed star, which makes it the only place the _Magen David _(Star of David) appears in nature. According to Jewish teaching, the numerous seeds in the pomegranates represent the 613 Biblical commandments.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare 2,200-year-old earring a goldmine for scholars of Hellenistic-era Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Prison to Join Armageddon’s List of Ancient Ruins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Final Top10 Spas 8 8 18


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I further observed all the oppression that goes on under the sun: the tears of the oppressed, with none to comfort them; and the power of their oppressors—with none to comfort them*
_Ecclesiastes 4:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-shav-TEE a-NEE va-er-EH et kol HA-a-shu-KEEM a-SHER na-a-SEEM TA-khat
ha-SHA-mesh v’-hi-NAY dim-AT ha-a-shu-KEEM v’-AYN la-HEM m’-na-KHAYM u-mi-YAD o-sh’-kay-HEM KO-akh v’-AYN la-HEM m’-na-KHAYM
*
Who Will Comfort The Oppressed?*
When this verse mentions "all the oppression that goes on," it refers to the suffering of the Jewish people in exile. _Kohelet_, the author of the Book of Ecclesiastes, observes that not only do people suffer in exile, but there is a lack of leadership to comfort them. The phrase "with none to comfort them" is repeated twice in this verse, hinting that they were lacking the leadership to teach them the two keys for redemption: repentance and prayer. First, the People of Israel will need a leader who will guide them towards repentance, for sincere repentance leads to redemption. Second, they need a leader who will show them how to pray effectively so that their prayers will be answered, and they will be returned to the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/08/apple-1-trillion-10-iphone-apps-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741




----------



## mudwhistle

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


Fizzy bubbly....


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Zevulun shall dwell by the seashore; He shall be a haven for ships, And his flank shall rest on Tzidon*
_Genesis 49:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

z’-vu-LUN l’-KHOF ya-MEEM yish-KON v’-HU l’-KHOF a-ni-YOT v’-yar-kha-TO al tzee-DON
*
Brotherly Love*
Each of the twelve tribes of Israel received a specific portion of the Land of Israel, corresponding to that tribe's unique spiritual attributes. The sons of _Zevulun_ (Zebulon), who were given a coastal territory as their inheritance, became successful sea merchants and entered into a special partnership with the tribe of _Yissaschar_. According to the arrangement they forged, members of the tribe of _Zevulun_ would use some of their commercial profits to financially support the sons of _Yissaschar_, noted scholars who would devote their energies to full time _Torah_ (Bible) study. In turn, they would share the spiritual revenue and heavenly reward of their joint ventures. Today as well, in many Israeli communities it is common practice for business people to seek out a spiritual partner supporting the learning of a _Torah_ scholar in a mutually beneficial partnership.


----------



## Sixties Fan

21see: Israel's Top 7 Spas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: 10 best rooftop bars in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I Hashem, in My grace, have summoned you, And I have grasped you by the hand. I created you, and appointed you A covenant people,
a light of nations*
_Isaiah 42:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-NEE a-do-NAI k’-ra-TEE-kha v’-TZE-dek v’-akh-ZAYK b’-ya-DE-kha v’-e-tzor-KHA
v’-e-ten-KHA liv-REET AM l’-OR go-YIM
*
Firing Up The Nations*
This famous phrase captures the mission statement of the People of Israel. For most of Jewish history, the role of "light unto the nations" has been understood primarily as a private call to have a positive influence on the world by living an ethical life and setting a personal example of righteous behavior. Rarely was anyone on the outside interested in what the Jews as a nation had to say, and so the concept of _ohr goyim_ (light unto the nations) was an ideal that individual Jews strived for. However, _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) called for so much more. The "light" in his stirring description is capable of opening the eyes of the blind and leading the imprisoned out of darkness. The establishment of the State of Israel and its role on the international stage calls for a transformation of the "light unto the nations" metaphor from a passive, individual candle, to a powerful blaze, firing up the nations and igniting the world with righteousness.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands Gather in Israeli Desert for Meteor Shower


----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrating 40 years of the rebirth of Shilo


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Beit Israel Join Jerusalem! *
*This is the month of Elul.*

  One of the oldest and most famous piyyutim that has become a piyyut most identified with the practice of selichot. From the beginning of the month of Elul to Yom Kippur, the Sephardic communities sing the piyyut every day in the order of the Selichot, usually with the singing of the cantor and the audience, which grows stronger from house to house.
The author of the piyyut is unknown. The piyyut is built in alphabetical order and every line praises God and his actions, and between home and home, the chorus repeats the request for forgiveness and mercy.
Piyyut of the week
We stand at the beginning of the month of Elul, the month of Mercy and Selichot, in which the various Jewish communities in the Ashmoret Hashachar are accustomed to reciting Selichot, each flock with its' tradition. In the Sephardic tradition, it is customary to recite Selichot throughout the month of Elul and in the testimony of Ashkenaz from the Saturday before Rosh Hashana.

"Adon Haselichot" is one of the most famous piyutim in the Slichot, and it is recited daily for the month of Elul and for the Ten Days of Repentance. The piyyut is usually sung with choral singing that grows stronger when it reaches the chorus - we have sinned before you - words that, contrary to what is expected, are sung with joy and enthusiasm, not sorrow and sadness. For there is joy and comfort in knowing that man has the right to repent. A woman, a beggar, a poor man

Lord of Selichot
Tests hearts
Discovers the deeply
Speaks righteousness
We have sinned before You, have pity on us!

Honored with flattering wonder
Ancient in consolations
Remembers to covenant of fathers
Investigates intentions
We have sinned before You, have pity on us!

Good and  giving goodness to creations
Knowing all hidden
Conquers the inequity
Wearing righteousness
We have sinned before You, have pity on us!

Full of merit
Terrible in glories
Forgiving sins
Answering in times of trouble
We have sinned before You, have pity on us!

Enacting redemptions
Seeing the future
The reader of generations
Assembles all guarantees
Hears prayers
Pure of awareness
We have sinned before You, have pity on us!


----------



## rylah

This is 12 hours ago:


----------



## MJB12741

WOW!  Way to go Israel.

Two Israeli universities ranked among world's 100 best


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Things the Shofar Symbolizes | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> 10 Things the Shofar Symbolizes | My Jewish Learning



The Shofar sound is a way to terrify and awaken ones soul in awe before Hashem.
It has a special effect when one wakes up an hour before sunrise to ask for forgiveness, and to bless Hashem with the first rays of the daylight:


----------



## rylah

Let us all have a peaceful Shabat.


----------



## MJB12741

Even the olive branches on the Israel seal represent their desire for peace.  Any olive branches on any Palestinian symbol?

Akhlah :: The Jewish Children's Learning Network :: Symbols


----------



## rylah

*Drive boredom Israel* - a new GPS application finds You partners for a dance - off.
Not really...


----------



## rylah

*A Rabbi blows the Shofar in Jerusalem*
* ahead of the High Holidays.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 huge new tourism projects planned in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And I told the exiles all the things that Hashem had shown me*
_Ezekiel 11:25 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-a-da-BAYR el ha-go-LAH AYT kol div-RAY a-do-NAI a-SHER her-A-nee
*
Lessons of Faith*
In verses 16-17 of this chapter, _Hashem_ (God) promises that although He has exiled the Children of Israel and scattered them among the nations, in the future He will gather and redeem them: "I will gather you from the people and assemble you out of the countries where you have been scattered, and I will give you the Land of Israel." In this verse, _Yechezkel_ (Ezekiel) shares _Hashem_'s promise with the Children of Israel in captivity, giving them hope for the future. The Hebrew word for exile is _gola_, while the term for redemption is _geula_. These two words are spelled almost identically, with only one letter difference! The Children of Israel must remain steadfast in knowing that _Hashem_ has the ability to redeem His children from exile with just the switch of a letter.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thus said Hashem to these bones: I will cause breath to enter you and you shall live again. I will lay sinews upon you, and cover you with flesh, and form skin over you. And
I will put breath into you, and you shall live again. And you shall know that I am Hashem!*
_Ezekiel 37:5-6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

koh a-MAR a-do-NAI a-do-NAI la-atz-MOT ha-AY-leh HE-nay MAY-vee ba-KHEM ru-AKHve-KHAY-teem. ve-na-ta-TEE a-LAY-khem gee-DEEM va-ha-a-lay-tee a-LAY-khem
ba-SAR ve-ka-RAM-tee a-LAY-khem or ve-na-ta-TEE ba-KHEM ru-AKH ve-KHAY-teem. va-ya-da-TEM kee ann a-d-NAI
*
I Will Put Breath Into You*
There could be no greater metaphor for the restoration of the Jewish people than _Yechezkel_’s vision of the dry bones rising. Just as _Yechezkel_’s dry bones rose from the dead, in a stunning fulfillment of prophecy, the Jewish people came back to life in the Land of Israel following the devastation of the Holocaust. Shown above, the Memorial to the Deportees at _Yad Vashem_ is a monument to the millions of Jews herded onto cattle-cars and transported from all over Europe to the extermination camps. This photo and more come to life in *Israel365’s new Jewish calendar & holiday guide*.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Infusing water into Golan rivers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blue Eyed Blondes Invaded Israel 6,500 Years Ago: DNA Study


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I will take them out from the peoples and gather them from the countries, and I will bring them to their own land, and will pasture them on the mountains of Yisrael, by the watercourses and in all the settled portions of the land.*
_Ezekiel 34:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ho-tzay-TEEM min ha-a-MEEM v’-ki-batz-TEEM min ha-a-ra-TZOT va-ha-vee-o-TEEM el ad-ma-TAM ur-ee-TEEM el ha-RAY yis-ra-AYL ba-a-fee-KEEM uv-KHOL mo-sh’-VAY ha-A-retz
*
Regather the People of Israel*
_Yechezkel_  promises  that  God  will  regather  the  People  of  Israel  from  the  four  corners  of  the  earth  and return  them  to  their  Land. With  the  establishment  of  the  State  of  Israel,  and  the  many  waves  of immigration  that  have  taken  place  in  recent  history,  we  are  beginning  to  witness  the  fulfillment  of  this great miracle. Shown here, soldiers overlook the _Kotel_ (Western Wall). This picture of prophecy can be found in Israel365's new 16-month Jewish calendar and holiday guide.


----------



## Sixties Fan

50,000 visitors to Nature and Parks Authority sites


----------



## MJB12741

America's Best Full-Service, Client-Focused Travel Agency Of 35+ Years


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A land of wheat and barley, of vines, figs, and pomegranates, a land of olive trees and honey*
_Deuteronomy 8:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-retz khi-TAH us-o-RAH v’-GE-fen ut-ay-NAH v’-ree-MON e-retz ZAYT SHE-men
ud-VASH
*
God's Fruit*
The Bible names seven species as the special agricultural products of _Eretz Yisrael_. Each of these species is symbolic of the Jewish people. For example, grapes, which grow on low and weak vines, are crushed by foot in order to produce valuable wine. Similarly, the small and scattered Jewish nation, which has faced tremendous adversity and persecution, will ultimately be elevated to achieve its full potential and experience redemption. Shown here, a lavish collection of Israeli fruit is sold at the Mahane Yehuda open air market in Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Peaceful Shabat to all Israel home and abroad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*That they might keep His laws and observe His teachings. Hallelujah*
_Psalms 105:45 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ba-a-VUR yish-m’-RU khu-KAV v’-to-ro-TAV yin-TZO-ru ha-l’-lu-YAH
*
A History Review*
Psalm 105 reviews the early history of the People of Israel, from the promise to give the Land of Israel to _Avraham_ (Abraham) and his descendants through the exodus from Egypt. It is framed as a praise to _Hashem_, and the first twelve verses express gratitude to God for all His wonders, His miracles, and bestowing the land to the Children of _Avraham_ as an inheritance. After a detailed account of the plagues and emergence from Egypt, the final verses remind us of the reason why the Land of Israel was given to the Children of Israel: So that the Nation of Israel will observe_ Hashem_'s laws and protect His holy _Torah_ (Bible).


----------



## MJB12741

Ein Gedi: one of Israel's amazing desert wonders | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And you shall share the rest equally. As I swore to give it to your fathers, so shall this land fall to you as your heritage*
_Ezekiel 47:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

un-khal-TEM o-TAH EESH k’-a-KHEEV a-SHER na-SA-tee et ya-DEE l’-ti-TAH
la-a-vo-tay-KHEM v’-NA-f’-LAH ha-A-retz ha-ZOT la-KHEM b’-na-kha-LAH
*
Streaming Water*
In biblical Hebrew, the word for ‘inheritance’ is _nachalah_. The root of this word, _nakhal_, means ‘a flowing stream’, as in Deuteronomy (8:7), “a land with streams and springs and fountains.” These two ideas are connected: Just like a stream of water flows downward, so too, the inheritance of a precious legacy passes from one generation to the next. Such is the connection between the Children of Israel and the Land of Israel. Their inheritance was given to _Avraham_ (Abraham) to be passed down to _Yitzchak_ (Isaac) and to all subsequent generations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After 5 Drought Years Kinneret Lake Reaching Black Line


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

https://www.viator.com/tours/Jerusalem/Highlights-of-Israel-Day-Trip-Jerusalem-and-the-Dead-Sea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beyond Apples and Honey: Symbolic Foods for Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And you shall take possession of the land and settle in it, for I have assigned the land to you to possess*
_Numbers 33:53 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ho-rash-TEM et ha-A-retz vee-shav-tem BAH KEE la-KHEM na-TA-tee et ha-A-retz
la-RE-shet o-TAH
*
Miraculous Settlement*
This verse is the source for the biblical command to settle and inhabit the Land of Israel. It emphasizes the importance of living in the land. As Deuteronomy draws to a close, the Children of Israel are on the verge of entering the Promised Land and fulfilling these words. They would remain in the land for hundreds of years, but sin and transgression eventually led to their exile. For centuries, the Jewish people yearned to return and resettle their land. While over the centuries, some individuals were able to fulfill these dreams, the founding of the State of Israel in 1948 made it possible for any Jew who wished to return to come and settle in their homeland. Today, there are approximately six million Jews and eight million total residents in _Eretz Yisrael_ (the Land of Israel). How fortunate we are to live in a time when the Land of Israel is so accessible to all.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: 10 Fun Facts About Israel (in Just 1 Minute!)


----------



## Sixties Fan

6 Funny true stories from the history of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*On the contrary, if you keep silent in this crisis, relief and deliverance will come to the Yehudim from another quarter, while you and your father’s house will perish. And who knows, perhaps you have attained to royal position for just such a crisis*
_Esther 4:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE im ha-kha-RAYSH ta-kha-ree-SHEE ba-AYT ha-ZOT RE-vakh v’-ha-tza-LAH
ya-a-MOD la-y’-hu-DEEM mi-ma-KOM a-KHAYR v’-AT u-VAYT a-VEEKH to-VAY-du
u-MEE yo-DAY-a im l’-AYT ka-ZOT hi-GA-at la-mal-KHUT
*
Deliverance Will Come*
_Mordechai_ encourages Esther to intercede on behalf of her people, taking a leading role in the redemption instead of sitting quietly on the sidelines. In every generation there are those who threaten Israel. Ultimately, _Hashem_ (God) will defend His people and His land, but it is up to each of us to decide if we will rise up, as Queen _Esther_ did, on behalf of Israel. Above, an Israeli army tank sits in the Golan Heights, reminding visitors of the challenges the people of Israel face to maintain control of their promised land. Get this beautiful photo in *Israel365's brand new 16-month calendar and Jewish Holiday guide*.


----------



## rylah

"With the end of Yom Kippur," the Lubavitcher Rebbe said, "the congregation dispersed in the light of the moon to their homes, and the synagogue remained empty, but only one man found it difficult to part from the sanctity of the day. He leaned on one of the tables, and began to sing a melody of nostalgia from the 'Song of Honor', known for its uniqueness and sanctity:_* "I'll make pleasant melodies, and weave songs, for my soul yearns to You". *_His eyes closed and his soul sang with love, he caressed the pompous words until the door opened and the sun shone into the synagogue. A Jew who forgot to eat, forgot to sleep and forgot to recover from the fast of Yom Kippur. "

The laws of the Torah and the details of the commandments encircle their inner axis,
which is pure love. Quiet love, moving love, love as fire and love as water. The 613 commandments are the 613 streams of love. Even if it sometimes seems as though, we are not really strangers.
We are invited to open our hearts, and to listen quietly to the negation of the secret that is taking place within us. _*"My soul caveats in the shadow of Your hand, to know every enigma of Your secret".

*_


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Your beneficence is like the high mountains; Your justice like the great deep; man and beast You deliver, Hashem*
_Psalms 36:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

tzid-ka-t’-KHA k’-ha-r’-ray AYL mish-pa-TE-kha t’-HOM ra-BAH a-DAM uv-hay-MAH
to-SHEE-a a-do-NAI
*
Choose Good*
God created a world in which man and animal alike can live and prosper. Had _Hashem_(God) desired that only the animals would roam the world, there would have been no notion of _mishpatecha_, ‘your justice,’ nor _tzidkatcha_ ‘your beneficence.’ However, as the verse says, “Man and beast You deliver, _Hashem_.” Man, with the capacity to veer from evil and to become educated, was set on the land to fulfill God’s will. With man as part of the balance, it is necessary for _Hashem_ to judge the world based on man’s actions. Similarly, since man has the ability to choose good, God’s world can also be encompassed by _tzedaka_, ‘beneficence’ and ‘righteousness.’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Final RoshHashana 4 9 18


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Yehuda and Yisrael were as numerous as the sands of the sea;
they ate and drank and were content*
_I Kings 4:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

y’-hu-DAH v’-yis-ra-AYL ra-BEEM ka-KHOL a-asher al ha-YAM la-ROV o-kh’-LEEM
v’-sho-TEEM us-may-KHEEM
*
The Fulfillment of God's Blessings*
Unlike King _David_ who began his rule only over _Yehuda_ (Judea), King _Shlomo_ (Solomon) ruled over a united kingdom comprising all of _Yehuda_ and _Yisrael_ (Israel). Everyone in the kingdom recognized King _Shlomo_’s rule, due to the universal recognition of his God-given wisdom. I Kings 4 ends with a reward for unity among the People of Israel: they become as numerous as the sand on the sea shore and successful in the Land of Israel, thereby seeing the fulfillment of the blessing _Hashem_ (God) gave to _Avraham_ (Abraham).


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For there is a time for every experience, including the doom;
for a man’s calamity overwhelms him*
_Ecclesiastes 8:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KKEE l’-khol KHAY-fetz YAYSH AYT u-mish-PAT kee ra-AT ha-a-DAM ra-BAH a-LAV
*
Look Inside Yourself*
The word _chaifetz_, translated here as ‘experience,’ also means ‘desire.’ This verse means that God desires that various biblical commandments be observed at specific times of the year. Each season contains unique powers. The month of _Elul_, for example, which precedes the High Holidays, is conducive to repentance. _Adar_, the month in which the joyous holiday of _Purim_ is celebrated, is a month of happiness, while _Av_, the month in which the two Temples in _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) were destroyed, is a month of mourning. Each year, a person can tap into the different powers corresponding to the different times of year. Take advantage of the powers of the present month of _Elul_ and look inside yourself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Final Hours Before Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

No-pressure, pressure-cooker pomegranate chicken for the High Holidays


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Truly Hashem has comforted Tzion, Comforted all her ruins; He has made her wilderness like Eden, Her desert like the Garden of Hashem. Gladness and joy shall abide there, Thanksgiving and the sound of music*
_Isaiah 51:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee ni-KHAM a-do-NAI tzi-YON ni-KHAM kol kho-r’-vo-TE-ha va-YA-sem mid-ba-RAH
k’-AY-den v’-ar-va-TAH k’-gan a-do-NAI sa-SON v’-sim-KHA yi-ma-TZAY VAH to-DA
v’-KOL zim-RAH
*
Israel's Supernatural Quality*
The Land of Israel has a supernatural quality to it. While under foreign occupation, it resembles an arid desert. However, under Jewish sovereignty, it comes to life, flourishes, and yields great produce. Indeed, for nearly two millennia, as the land switched hands numerous times between various foreign powers, including the Romans, the Arabs and the Turks, the land lay utterly desolate. Amazingly, the modern rebirth of the Jewish state in 1948 has brought with it an astounding development of the land, to the point where once again the Jewish people can claim a flourishing country all their own.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But you, O mountains of Yisrael, shall yield your produce and bear your fruit for My people Yisrael, for their return is near*
_Ezekiel 36:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-a-TEM ha-RAY yis-ra-AYL an-p’-KHEM ti-TAY-nu u-fer-y’-KHEM tis-U l’-a-MEE yis-ra-AYL kee kay-r’-VU la-VO
*
The Final Redemption is Near*
In this prophecy, _Hashem_ (God) promises that the land will again be inhabited by the house of Israel and that it will flourish, pledging that the mountains will grow trees and produce fruit. Since the Jewish people have returned to Israel, the land has indeed begun to flourish, and there are once again trees growing throughout the land. While the world struggled with deforestation, Israel is the only country that ended the twentieth century with more trees than it had at its start. The flourishing of the Land of Israel described in this verse is a clear sign that the complete and final redemption is near.


----------



## MJB12741

Google Maps: Report Inappropriate Image


----------



## rylah

Two thousand years of exile
Knew our soul
Until we were able to see your beauty
Tears choked our throats
We stood at the gates of Yerushalem
Do not get sad city of the King
Messiah ben David will call on your behalf
From all corners of the world they will be on their way
Pray in your honor Yerushalem

From the Babylonian exile, we returned
Our prayers have been dedicated to you
Did you hear our voice Yerushalem
In the alleys of Your city we marched
To the wall that has survived
Your House will be built in Yerushalem

The legends tell, at the time of the evening
A voice emanates from Mount Tzofim
Prayers find the way
The Way to the Gate of Mercy
Do not get sad city of the King ...


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I Hashem, in My grace, have summoned you, And I have grasped you by the hand. I created you, and appointed you A covenant people,
a light of nations*
_Isaiah 42:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-NEE a-do-NAI k’-ra-TEE-kha v’-TZE-dek v’-akh-ZAYK b’-ya-DE-kha v’-e-tzor-KHA
v’-e-ten-KHA liv-REET AM l’-OR go-YIM
*
A Holy Mission Statement*
This verse captures the mission statement of the People of Israel, to be "a light of nations." _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) calls on the Jewish nation to ignite the world with righteousness. The establishment of the State of Israel enables the people of Israel to carry out this Biblical mandate through its democratic government housed in the Knesset in Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*In the seventh month, on the first day of the month, you shall observe a sacred occasion: you shall not work at your occupations. You shall observe it as a day when the shofar is sounded*
_Numbers 29:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ba-KHO-desh ha-sh’-vee-EE b’-e-KHAD la-KHO-desh mik-ra KO-desh  yih-YEH la-KHEM kol ma-le-KHET a-VO-dah lo ta-A-SU yom T'-RU-ah  yih-YEH la-KHEM
*
Rosh Hashana*
The two days of _Rosh Hashana_ (The Jewish New Year) mark the beginning of a period known as Aseret Yemei Teshuvah (Ten Days of Repentance) culminating with _Yom Kippur_. _Rosh Hashana_ is a time of great joy and celebration as well as a time for prayer and repentance. There are many beautiful traditions associated with _Rosh Hashana_ such as enjoying sweet foods as a symbol of the sweet year ahead and eating round _challah_ bread symbolizing the circle of life.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He brought us to this place and gave us this land, a land flowing with milk and honey*
_Deuteronomy 26:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-vi-AY-nu el ha-ma-KOM ha-ZEH va-yi-ten LA-nu et ha-A-retz ha-ZOT E-retz za-VAT kha-LAV ud-VASH
*
A Land Flowing With Milk And Honey*
In the Bible, _Eretz Yisrael_ (the Land of Israel) is described as flowing with milk and honey. In a literal sense, this refers to goat's milk and date honey. On a metaphorical level, milk is a nutritional necessity, whereas honey is a savory delicacy. _Hashem_ (God) promises that the Land of Israel will not only sustain His nation with the basic essentials for survival, but He will bless the land with sweetness and prosperity.


----------



## MJB12741

Tayelet (Tel Aviv) - 2018 All You Need to Know Before You Go (with Photos) - TripAdvisor


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*At the turn of the year, the season when kings go out to battle, Yoavled out the army force and devastated the land of Ammon, and then besieged Rabbah, while David remained in Yerushalayim; Yoavreduced Rabbah and left it in ruins*
_I Chronicles 20:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-HEE l’-AYT t’-shu-VAT ha-sha-NAH l’-AYT TZAYT ha-m’-la-KHEEM va-yin-HAG yo-AV et KHAYL ha-tza-VA va-yash-KHAYT et E-retz b’-NAY a-MON va-ya-VO va-YA-tzar et ra-BAH v’-da-VEED yo-SHAYV bee-ru-sha-LA-im va-YAKH yo-AV et ra-BAH va-ye-her-SE-ha

*A Time For Repentance*
In the above verse, the beginning of the year is called _teshuvat hashanah_ which literally means 'the turn of the year.' The Hebrew year is cyclical in nature, and the holidays are repeated at the same time each year. In a certain sense, the beginning of a new year is in fact a return to the same period in previous years. Furthermore, the Jewish New Year focuses on God's judgement and man's repentance. The word _teshuva_, which means 'return', also means 'repentance'. Hence, the expression _teshuvat hashanah_ also refers to the time of year when we are obliged to repent. As we find ourselves in the "ten days of repentance", between _Rosh Hashanah_ and _Yom Kippur_ (Day of Judgement), this is the time of year where the Children of Israel focus on repentance and returning to _Hashem_(God).


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is Shabbat Shuvah? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 things to see and do in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​



*A good man has what to bequeath to his grandchildren, for the wealth of sinners is stored up for the righteous*
_Proverbs 22:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

TOV yan-KHEEL b’-nay va-NEEM v’-tza-FUN la-tza-DEEK KHAYL kho-TAY

*A Spiritual Inheritance*
A righteous man leaves more than a physical inheritance for his children and grandchildren, as the merit of his good deeds is also bequeathed to them. By contrast though, the sinner's wealth will ultimately pass to more worthy hands. The greatest inheritance left to the Jewish people is the Land of Israel, not to be squandered or given away, but passed down to their children's children for eternity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Let those who seek my life be frustrated and disgraced;
let those who wish me harm, fall back in shame*
_Psalms 70:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

yay-VO-shu v’-yakh-p’-RU m’-vak-SHAY naf-SHEE yi-SO-gu a-KHOR v’-yi-kal-MU
kha-fay-TZAY ra-a-TEE

*Forced Introspection*
As the leader of Israel, _David_ lead two lives: A public, national life, and a private one. This psalm focuses on the personal suffering of _David_ which he sought to remember as he writes in the title of this psalm, _lehazkir_, which means to 'remind' or 'mention'. _David_ had enemies who sought to destroy him personally. They mocked him, deceived him, and acted traitorously toward him. _David_ sought the ultimate failure of these enemies and their shame and humiliation, not out of vengeance, but rather to force them into repentance. Often, it is only the shock and humiliation of defeat that brings one to introspection and to change  his errant ways.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But David captured the stronghold of Tzion;
it is now the City of David*
_II Samuel 5:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yil-KOD da-VID AYT m’-tzu-DAT tzi-YON HEE EER da-VID

*The City of David*
_Yerushalayim_ has always been the capital of the Jewish people. It is where King _David_ruled for 33 years, where King _Shlomo_ (Solomon) built the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) and where the Jews returned in the time of Cyrus. The United States became the first nation to recognize this eternal truth when in 2018 it moved its embassy from Tel Aviv to _Yerushalayim_.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

1,000 Ancient Letter Seals Found in Beit Guvrin National Park


----------



## Sixties Fan

How a Chinese fruit became a Sukkot symbol


----------



## Sixties Fan

Printable Sukkot Guide - 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Reasons Pomegranates Are The Crown Jewel Of Fruits | Health News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Experience The Outdoors Indoors: 5 Of Israel's 'Coolest' Nature & Environment Museums | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv, Jerusalem, Desert Resort Top Travel+Leisure's 2018 World's Best Awards | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Block Art: Massive Lego Sculptures Grace The Tel Aviv Port This Summer | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

ISRAEL21c’s ultimate guide to eating your way through Jaffa


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 gorgeous pictures that capture the beauty of Sukkot


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 of the most beautiful sukkot in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 10 tourist sites for animal lovers in Israel


----------



## Scamp

This^


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: The revival of Torah study in the Old City of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Times of Israel Presents: Sukkot whisky & BBQ celebration in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s tropical paradise just waiting for you to visit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jeremy traveled to Israel and what he captured will amaze everyone who sees it


----------



## Sixties Fan

High speed Jerusalem-Tel Aviv rail opens to the public


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

MyHeritage to sponsor Eurovision 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

US reaps mutual benefit of aid to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*There shall be no needy among you—since Hashem your God will bless you in the land that Hashem your God is giving you as a hereditary portion*
_Deuteronomy 15:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-fes KEE LO yih-yeh b’-KHA ev-YON kee va-RAYKH y’-va-re-kh’-kha a-do-NAI ba-A-retz a-SHER a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha no-tayn l’-KHA na-kha-LAH l’-rish-TAH

*The Source of Abundant Blessing*
The Hebrew word for 'blessing', _beracha_, is very similar to the word for 'pool of water', bereicha. Water refreshes, nourishes and purifies. In fact, immersing in the special pool of water known as a _mikveh_, 'ritual bath', is the final stage of purification for those who have become ritually impure. Similarly, when we bless something, we raise it spiritually. The Bible repeatedly refers to the Land of Israel as a blessing, teaching us that Israel is the source of abundant blessings, both material and spiritual, for the entire world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*On the first day you shall take the product of hadar trees, branches of palm trees, boughs of leafy trees, and willows of the brook, and you shall rejoice before Hashem your God seven days*
_Leviticus 23:40 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ul-kakh-TEM la-KHEM ba-YOM ha-ri-SHON p’-REE AYTZ ha-DAR ka-POT t’-ma-REEM va-a-NAF aytz a-VOT v’-ar-VAY NA-khal us-makh-TEM lif-NAY a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-KHEM shiv-AT ya-MEEM

*Sukkot, The Feast of Tabernacles*
_Sukkot_, the Feast of Tabernacles, was the most joyous of the festivals observed in the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple). According to the Sages, on _Sukkot_, however, _Hashem_ (God) judges the people for water and determines how much rain will fall in the coming year. Given the fact that the Land of Israel is very dependent on rainfall, it seems that Sukkot should be a solemn time and not one of joyous celebration. What is the reason for such festivity? By making His people dependent on rainfall which comes from heaven, _Hashem_ensures that they must maintain a close connection with Him through prayer at all times. It is the constant connection with the Almighty, by virtue of His children’s continued dependence on Him, which is the cause for great celebration on Sukkot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*All who survive of all those nations that came up against Yerushalayim shall make a pilgrimage year by year to bow low to the King lord of Hosts and to observe the festival of Sukkot*
_Zechariah 14:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ha-YAH kol ha-no-TAR mi-kol ha-go-YIM ha-ba-EEM al y’-ru-sha-LA-im v’-a-LU mi-DAY sha-NAH v’-sha-NAH l’-hish-ta-kha-VOT l’-ME-lekh a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT v’-la-KHOG et KHAG ha-su-KOT

*The Nations on Sukkot*
At the end of days, the righteous from amongst the nations will make a pilgrimage to _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) on _Sukkot_, the feast of Tabernacles. On this universal holiday, Israel prays for winter rain and offers sacrifices in the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) on behalf of the seventy nations of the world. Today, one of the most beautiful events in _Yerushalayim_ during _Sukkot_ is the massive parade through the streets of the holy city where thousands of non-Jews, representatives of the nations of the world, fulfill these moving words of Zechariah.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## The Irish Ram

toomuchtime_ said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Jesus was a Jew and so were all of his followers, a fact that too many people who call themselves Christians are unaware of.
Click to expand...


Pretty hard to be a Christian and NOT know that Christ was a Jew.  He fulfilled Jewish law.  I don't know one Christian that thinks He came from France or Italy...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem hosts first-ever skydiving exhibition


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*On that day Hashem made a covenant with Avram, saying,
“To your offspring I assign this land, from the river of Egypt to the great river, the river Euphrates*
_Genesis 15:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ba-YOM ha-HU ka-RAT a-do-NAI et av-RAM b’-REET lay-MOR l’-zar-a-KHA na-TA-tee et ha-A-retz ha-ZOT mi-n’-HAR mitz-RA-yim ad ha-na-HAR ha-ga-DOL n’-har p’-RAT

*The Realization of an Ancient Dream*
_Hashem_ (God) promised the Land of Israel to _Avraham_'s (Abraham's) descendents, but his children must wait more than 400 years to inherit their land. This first display of faithfulness prepared the Children of Israel for what was ultimately 2,000 years in exile. With the rebirth of the State of Israel in 1948, Jewish prayers were answered and God's divine promise to _Avraham_ was once again realized.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

11 places to sink your teeth into a great Israeli burger


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Or if a foreigner who is not of Your people Yisrael comes from a distant land for the sake of Your name*
_I Kings 8:41 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-GAM el ha-nokh-REE a-SHER lo may-a-m’-KHA yis-ra-AYL HU u-VA may-E-retz r’-kho-KAH l’-MA-an sh’-ME-kha

*Foreigners in Jerusalem*
King _Shlomo_ (Solomon) dedicated the first _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) on the festival of _Sukkot_  (Feast of Tabernacles) and, in his inaugural address, asked _Hashem_ (God) to hear the prayers of foreigners who would “come to pray towards this house”. The first Temple was constructed with the assistance of members of gentile nations, under the leadership of Hiram of Tyre. Similarly, the second Temple was built thanks to the permission and encouragement of Cyrus of Persia, and the third Temple will one day also be built with the participation of righteous non-Jews. This international participation is necessary, as the _Beit Hamikdash_ is meant to be a “house of prayer for all nations”. King _Shlomo_’s dedication speech has been memorialized on an imposing glass monument standing tall at the Western Wall today, etched with his universal message to inspire visitors and worshippers from all countries, nationalities and backgrounds.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli documentary about racist soccer fans wins Emmy


----------



## rylah

*When Jews from all walks of life gather to celebrate the Torah!
This was yesterday all around in Israel:*

Ashdod:
Jerusalem:
Tzur Yitzhak:
Tel-Aviv:

*G-d bless Yisrael!*


----------



## Billo_Really

My favorite thing about Israel?

Gal Gadot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And I will plant them upon their soil, Nevermore to be uprooted From the soil I have given them —said Hashem your God*
_Amos 9:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

un-ta-TEEM al ad-ma-TAM v’-LO yi-na-t’-SHU OD may-AL ad-ma-TAM a-SHER na-TA-tee la-HEM a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha

*Prophecy Fulfilled*
The prophet _Amos_ proclaims that the people of Israel will return to the Land of Israel, build houses, plant vineyards and trees, and enjoy their bounty. He promises that _Hashem_(God) will plant the people in their land, never to be uprooted again. Since _Hashem_ has replanted His people in Israel, they have responded to this prophecy and planted vast vineyards and forests, strengthening and beautifying our homeland.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Running the Original Path of the Biblical Marathon - The Heart Of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Not like these in the Portion of Yaakov, For it is He who formed all things; And Yisrael is His very own tribe. LORD of Hosts is His name.*
_Jeremiah 51:19 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

lo kh’-AY-leh KHAY-lek ya-a-KOV kee -yo-TZAYR ha-KOL HU v’-SHAY-vet na-kha-la-TO
a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT sh’-MO

*An Eternal Inheritance*
In the previous two chapters,_Yirmiyahu_ (Jeremiah) describes the utter destruction that will befall the Babylonians. However, it is the future of Israel that concerns God the most. The Babylonians put their trust in idols are are let down in the end. Israel's fate is different because they trust in _Hashem_ (God). Since _Hashem_ created the world, it is His to distribute as He pleases. He chose to give the Land of Israel to the People of Israel, the "portion of _Yaakov_", as an enteral inheritance that will remain theirs forever.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shabbat Shalom

​
*Hashem made the expanse, and it separated the water which was below the expanse from the water which was above the expanse.
And it was so*
_Genesis 1:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YA-as a-DO-nai et ha-ra-KEY-ya va-YAV-dayl ben ha-MA-yeem a-SHER mee-TA-khat la-ra-KEY-ya U'-ven  ha-MA-yeem a-SHER  me-AL ha-ra-KEY-ya va-YE-hee kayn

*Be Inspired By the Word of God*
In Jewish tradition, the Bible is often compared to water. Just as water promotes physical growth in the agricultural world, so too does studying the Bible promote spiritual growth and development. The Land of Israel serves as the perfect backdrop for demonstrating the significance and necessity of water. Rain, especially in desert lands such as Israel, has the ability to transform desolate deserts into flourishing, lush land. Similarly, studying the Bible can fill voids in the hearts and souls of anyone who allows themselves to be inspired by the word of God.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews Reclaim Home in Muslim Quarter of Jerusalem's Old City in Middle of the Night Operation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Choconut Bars


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Aerospace Industries Completes Autonomous Detection and Neutralization System


----------



## Sixties Fan

2000 Year Old Hebrew Inscription Mentions Jerusalem’s Full Name


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

The Best of Culture in Israel, Asia


----------



## MJB12741

The top 51 things to do in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli martial arts group nominated for peace award


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel’s Wildlife – So Diverse, Noah Would Be Proud!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Doors set to open on Jerusalem’s annual Houses from Within tours


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A New Dawn for Bedouin-Jewish integration in the Negev


----------



## Sixties Fan

Secrets of a lost village of ancient Israel come to light


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Then my people shall dwell in peaceful homes, in secure dwellings, in untroubled places of rest*
_Isaiah 32:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ya-SHAV a-MEE bin-VAY sha-LOM uv-mish-k’-NOT miv-ta-KHEEM u-vim-nu-KHOT
sha-a-na-NOT

*Hoping for Peace*
The ultimate hope that Yeshayahu (Isaiah) holds for his people is that they can dwell calmly in the Land of Israel. His supplications are the prayers of all the prophets. For example, Hoshea writes, “In that day I will make a covenant for them with the beasts of the field; the birds of the air and the creeping things of the ground; I will also banish bow, sword and war from the land. Thus I will let them lie down in safety” (2:20). Rambam similarly concludes the Mishneh Torah, his monumental work summarizing Jewish law, with the declaration that the reason the Jewish people want the Mashiach (Messiah) to come is not because they want to rule over other nations, but rather out of desire to dwell in quiet and peace in their land so they can pursue righteousness. This remains the hope and dream of the Jewish people today: that the Mashiach will come quickly and bring peace to the entire world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

500,000 youth hikers walk 'in soldiers' footsteps'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Women in Green marks 25th anniversary


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv's Norman crowned best hotel in Middle East


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sunday Israeli naturalists counted 13,260 cranes who arrived in the north on the first pit stop of the season during their annual migration to the African continent for the winter, although some of them prefer to stay in Israel for the season.



The Cranes Have Arrived in Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Ein Gedi: one of Israel's amazing desert wonders | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa U Presents Earliest Proof of Marine Agriculture 3,500 Years Ago


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I Hashem, in My grace, have summoned you, and I have grasped you by the hand. I created you, and appointed you a covenant people, a light of nations*
_Isaiah 42:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-NEE a-do-NAI k’-ra-TEE-kha v’-TZE-dek v’-akh-ZAYK b’-ya-DE-kha v’-e-tzor-KHA v’-e-ten-KHA liv-REET AM l’-OR go-YIM

*A Light of Nations*
This famous phrase captures the mission statement of the People of Israel. For most of Jewish history, the role of “light unto the nations” has been understood primarily as a private call to have a positive influence on the world by living an ethical life and setting a personal example of righteous behavior. However, _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) is calling for so much more. The “light” in his stirring description is capable of opening the eyes of the blind and leading the imprisoned out of darkness. The establishment of the State of Israel and its role on the international stage calls for a transformation of the “light unto the nations” metaphor from a passive, individual candle, to a powerful blaze, firing up the nations and igniting the world with righteousness. The State of Israel represents the historic opportunity for the People of Israel to fulfill their religious destiny as a nation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Open House opens in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel ranks 7th in global life expectancy rankings for 2040


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Evolution of Israeli Cuisine | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

300 Drones Light Up the Sky of Jerusalem in Celebration


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He brought us to this place and gave us this land, a land flowing with milk and honey*
_Deuteronomy 26:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-vi-AY-nu el ha-ma-KOM ha-ZEH va-yi-ten LA-nu et ha-A-retz ha-ZOT E-retz za-VAT kha-LAV ud-VASH

*Delicacies of the Land*
In the Bible, the Land of Israel is described as a land flowing with milk and honey. In a literal sense, this refers to goat's milk and date honey. On a metaphorical level, milk is a nutritional necessity, whereas honey is a savory delicacy. _Hashem_ (God) promises that the Land of Israel will not only sustain His nation with the basic essentials for survival, but He will bless the Land with sweetness and prosperity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Youth Olympic team brings home 3 medals


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*You have seen what I did to the Egyptians, how I bore you on
eagles’ wings and brought you to Me*
_Exodus 19:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-TEM r’-ee-TEM a-SHER a-SEE-tee l’-mitz-RA-yim va-e-SA et-KHEM al kan-FAY
n’-sha-REEM va-a-VEE et-KHEM ay-LAI

*Modern Fulfillment of Biblical Prophecy*
“Operation Magic Carpet”, also called “Operation On Wings of Eagles” based on this verse, secretly airlifted almost fifty thousand Yemenite Jews to Israel between June 1949 and September 1950. Many of the Yemenite Jews had never seen an airplane before, and they likened the ride from Yemen to Israel as a fulfillment of this verse, “I bore you on eagles’ wings.” This Operation was just one example of the fulfillment of the State of Israel’s responsibility toward all Jews worldwide, summarized by Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin in a speech he delivered to the Zionist Congress in 1992: “Our responsibility also extends to all Jews throughout the world… World Jewry should know that we are responsible for them and will do all we can to assist them when they are in need.”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Kept this guy alive.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Youth Olympic team brings home 3 medals


----------



## MJB12741

The Israel Bucket List – Things to do in Israel | Tourist Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thus said King Cyrus of Persia: God of Heaven has given me all the kingdoms of the earth, and has charged me with building Him a House in Yerushalayim, which is in Yehuda. Any one of you of all His people, Hashem his God be with him and let him go up*
_II Chronicles 36:23 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

koh a-MAR KO-resh ME-lekh pa-RAS kol mam-l’-KHOT ha-A-retz NA-tan LEE a-do-NAI e-lo-HAY ha-sha-MA-yim v’-HU fa-KAD a-LAI liv-NOT LO VA-yit bee-ru-sha-LA-im a-SHER bee-hu-DAH mee va-KHEM mi-kol a-MO a-do-NAI e-lo-HAV i-MO v’-YA-al

*The Miracle of the Ingathering of the Exiles*
The last verse in the _Tanakh_ (Hebrew Bible) calls upon the Jewish people to ascend to _Eretz Yisrael_ (the Land of Israel). After decades of Babylonian rule, Cyrus grants permission for the exiled Jews to return to their land and rebuild the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) in _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). This was a fulfillment of the prophecy of _Yirmiyahu_(Jeremiah), that after seventy years _Hashem_ (God) would return the Jewish people home (Jeremiah 29:10). Just as He fulfilled His word to return the People of Israel to the Land of Israel after the first exile, today as well God has begun to fulfill His promise to gather the exiles from the four corners of the earth and to bring the ultimate redemption (Deuteronomy 30:3-5). Since the establishment of the State of Israel, millions of Jews have returned home from over one hundred different countries. How fortunate are we to witness the beginning stages of the tremendous miracle of the ingathering of the exiles. May we soon merit the final fulfillment of the complete redemption of Israel and the entire world.


----------



## rylah

Dani Sanderson, classics...


----------



## rylah

Classics...Kaveret


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A lover of money never has his fill of money, nor a lover of wealth his fill of income. That too is futile*
_Ecclesiastes 5:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

o-HAYV KE-sef lo yis-BA KE-sef u-MEE o-HAYV be-ha-MON LO t’-vu-AH gam ZEH HA-vel

*Proper Values*
The word _hevel_ (הבל), ‘futile,’ appears many times throughout Ecclesiastes as a description of the pursuit of various physical pleasures. Although the word is translated as ‘futile,’ it literally means ‘vapor’. Vapor has the power to distort what a person sees. For example, the hot air rising from desert sands creates the mirage of an oasis. In this verse, the author observes that amassing wealth is “_hevel_.” More than just futile, the pursuit of wealth is similar to vapor, since it has the power to distort a person’s reality and values. King Solomon warns not to pursue wealth, because one who does so will never be satisfied.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Man Who Chose Israel


----------



## rylah

*Ka Echsof - written by Rabbi Aharon of Karlin*
I'll so desire for the pleasure of Shabat
That accomodates and unifies in Your virtue
Prolong the pleasuere of Your owe to the nation asking for Your will
Sanctify them in the sanctity of the Shabat
Accomodating and unifying in Your Torah
Open for them the pleasere and desire to open the gates of Your will

I'll so desire for the pleasure of Shabat
That accommodates and unifies in Your virtue

The One who Was and Is, secure those who keep and expect Your sacred Shabat
Like a deer longign for waterfalls
So will their soul yearn to receive the pleasure,
The pleasure of Shabat that unifies in the name of Your sanctity
Shadow from behind to draw from the Shabat
So it won't be closed from them,
Six days that receive sanctity from Your sacred Shabat
Purify their hearts to serve You sincerely and in faith

I'll so desire for the pleasure of Shabat
That accommodates and unifies in Your virtue
Let Your mercy roll on Your sacred nation
Let Your mercy roll on Your sacred nation
Let Your mercy roll on Your sacred nation
To water to water the thirsty of Your grace,
From a river flowing out of Eden
To decorate Israel in the glory of those
Who glorify You with Your sacred Shabat
All of the six days to bequeath upon them the inheritance of Yaacov Your chosen

I'll so desire for the pleasure of Shabat
That accommodates and unifies in Your virtue

The Shabat pleasure of the souls
And the seventh is pleasure of spirits and Eden of minds
To delight in Your love and awe Shabat sanctity,
Shabat sanctity, Shabat sanctity my soul is lovesick
Shabat sanctity souls of Israel cover in the shadow of Your wings
Saturate from the rich of Your house

I'll so desire for the pleasure of Shabat
That accommodates and unifies in Your virtue


For Shabat state of mind...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Baseless Hate: Deconstructing anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Mefiboshet lived in Yerushalayim, for he ate regularly at the king’s table. He was lame in both feet*
_II Samuel 9:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

um-fee-VO-shet yo-SHAYV bee-ru-sha-LA-yim KEE al shul-KHAN ha-ME-lekh ta-MEED HU o-KHAYL v’-HU fi-SAY-akh sh’-TAY rag-LAV

*The Property of the Entire Nation*
For the sake of his beloved friend _Yehonatan_ (Jonathan), King _David_ gives _Mefiboshet_ a place at his table in the royal palace in _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). As _Yerushalayim_ is the city of peace, it stands to reason that this is the place where King David made such a peaceful gesture. _Hashem_ (God) intends for _Yerushalayim_ to be a place where all of Israel will be content with one another. To that end, the holy capital city is not the property of any one tribe. Rather, it belongs to the entire nation, and is the eternal religious and political center of the entire Jewish people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

20,000 housing units approved for Ma'aleh Adumim


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Negev Desert


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

International Klezmer Festival 2019 - iTravelJerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli judoka Peter Paltchik wins gold medal in 100 kg weight class at Abu Dhabi Grand Slam 2018 Judo Tournament, second gold for Israel, Oct. 29 2018



WATCH: Israeli Judo Team Wins 2nd Gold Medal, 3 Bronze Medals at Abu Dhabi Grand Slam 2018 Judo Tournament


----------



## Sixties Fan

Absolutely No One Recalls Sinai War’s 62nd Anniversary (It’s Today)


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And there is hope for your future —declares Hashem: Your childrenshall return to their country*
_Jeremiah 31:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-yaysh tik-VAH l’-a-kha-ree-TAYKH n’-um a-do-NAI v’-SHA-vu va-NEEM lig-vu-LAM

*Biblical Inspiration in the Modern World*
In this moving passage, God speaks directly to the matriarch _Rachel_, who is known in Jewish tradition as having a special role in the redemption of her children, the Jewish people, and their return to Israel. According to Jewish tradition, when her father Laban gave her sister Leah to _Yaakov_ (Jacob) in marriage in her stead, _Rachel_ revealed to Leah a secret sign she had made with _Yaakov_ in order to spare _Leah_ from embarrassment. Because of _Rachel_’s unparalleled selflessness and love for her sister, it is _Rachel_’s prayers, tears and cries for compassion to her children that are heard by God more than any other biblical figure. God promises _Rachel_ that those tears are not for naught, but rather “There is a reward for your labor” (verse 16) and “your children shall return to their country.” In a moving example of symbolism, this verse is often sung with emotion at Ben Gurion Airport as new Jewish immigrants arrive in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is the Tree of Life (Etz Chaim)? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

*“We can forgive the Arabs for killing our children. We cannot forgive them for forcing us to kill their children. We will only have peace with the Arabs when they love their children more than they hate us.” *

― Golda Meir


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I will make your heirs as numerous as the stars of heaven, and assign to your heirs all these lands, so that all the nations of the earth shall bless themselves by your heirs*
_Genesis 26:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-hir-bay-TEE et zar-a-KHA k’-kho-kh’-VAY ha-sha-MA-yim v’-na-ta-TEE l’-zar-a-KHA AYT kol ha-a-ra-TZOT ha-AYL v’-hit-ba-r’-KHU v’-zar-a-KHA KOL go-YAY ha-A-retz

*The Children of Avraham*
Why are the children of _Avraham_ (Abraham) compared to the stars? The poetess Chana Senesh was born in Hungary in 1921 and in 1939 she emigrated to what was then the British Mandate of Palestine. Senesh was a brave heroine who volunteered to leave her beloved Palestine in 1944 in order to fight with the partisans against the Nazis. Unfortunately, she was caught, tried for treason and eventually executed. In one of her beautiful poems she wrote, “There are stars whose radiance is visible on earth though they have long been extinct. There are people whose brilliance continues to light the world though they are no longer among the living. These lights are particularly bright when the night is dark. They light the way for mankind.” Like the stars in Senesh’s poem, the Jew’s role in this world is to light the way for mankind, despite the darkness we have encountered throughout our history. Today is the anniversary of the death of Chana Senseh.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Listen: The classic song celebrating Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tens of thousands expected to flood Hevron this Shabbat


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ex-Elite Soldiers to Be Sent to Eastern Jerusalem to Combat Violent Crime


----------



## Sixties Fan

* Prat Stream flowing in the Judean Desert*
Photo Credit: Benji Gabler


----------



## theliq

yiostheoy said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a democracy is ??
> 
> Ancient Athens was a democracy.
Click to expand...

They were NOT,maybe in name only...They REPRESSED WOMEN


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> * Prat Stream flowing in the Judean Desert*
> Photo Credit: Benji Gabler


IN PALESTINE THEN


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Ex-Elite Soldiers to Be Sent to Eastern Jerusalem to Combat Violent Crime


MERCENARYS THEN,???FROM ???PROBABLY BELGIUM,SOUTH AFRICA(AFRIKKKANS) ZIONIST TERRORISTS


YES WE KNOW


----------



## theliq

talksalot said:


> Israel is a democracy.


L O L Where you been


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

40,000 Flocked to Hebron’s Cave of the Patriarchs for Shabbat Chayei Sarah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exploring Tel Aviv By Bike | Tourist Israel


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


*I liked the attitude of the people I word with doing the training in security, and other stuff.  The food was not what I was use to but we did have a cook out. *


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> 40,000 Flocked to Hebron’s Cave of the Patriarchs for Shabbat Chayei Sarah


You are a ZIONIST...This disqualifies you from attending but i will be there


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient springs and stunning vistas: A desert day trip just outside Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli chemist, Finnish engineer awarded $1 million alternative fuel prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eat your way through Tel Aviv and Jerusalem with two culinary escapades


----------



## MJB12741

The 10 Most Beautiful Places to Visit in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


>


Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve


----------



## theliq

MJB12741 said:


> The 10 Most Beautiful Places to Visit in Israel


AND PALESTINE Mjb


----------



## Coyote

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
Click to expand...

The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.


----------



## theliq

Coyote said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
Click to expand...

Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st
Click to expand...

Coyote is talking about Plates.
Painting Plates to sell them. It is a business.
Not creating dishes, which happen to be from all over the area, and most are not known what the origin of each is.

And as far as Palestinian dishes, as in those created since the Arabs decided to call themselves "Palestinians" in 1964.......

Which one of these are considered to be originated by a Palestinian since 1964?

List of Palestinian dishes - Wikipedia

Palestinian cuisine - Wikipedia


Now, does anyone know which of these dishes/cuisine can be called specifically Palestinian in origin?


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is talking about Plates.
> Painting Plates to sell them. It is a business.
> Not creating dishes, which happen to be from all over the area, and most are not known what the origin of each is.
> 
> And as far as Palestinian dishes, as in those created since the Arabs decided to call themselves "Palestinians" in 1964.......
> 
> Which one of these are considered to be originated by a Palestinian since 1964?
> 
> List of Palestinian dishes - Wikipedia
> 
> Palestinian cuisine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone know which of these dishes/cuisine can be called specifically Palestinian in origin?
Click to expand...

60's many moons ago I worked for EL AL on their Tourist Coaches,mainly Christians from the mid west of the USA Baptists actually,mainly Mothers and Daughters visiting the Holy Land/places
 Haifa,Nazareth,Lake Tiberias,Meggiedo,Acre/Akko and back to Haifa was my main route(That's ROOT not ROUT as you say in the US)
I started a business with a Palestinian friend.in Nazereth..
selling satches sic,of "Soil from the Holy Land" and Genuine,Bottles of "Holy Water from Marys Well" at US$5 a time...The ladies Loved me as I was the only person selling them and as small items they could take   PLENTY OF THEM   comfortably back to the US...better than those colourful gaudie,hangings made of synthetics from  Egypt as I remember,that lasted a few washes...I bet they are still sold there...……....your date of 1964 is way out, try 1064 or earlier 764 etc,.

I don't know a lot about Palestinians Ceramic painting but I am sure you are right,I knew a Palestinian Guy in Haifa who made ceramic and wooden Items that Jewish folk put on their door surrounds often with a paper notation inside... on the right hand facing you....and would be touched as entering a home or room...I do apologise for not remembering the name of this Item,forgive me as they are an important feature,in Jewish family life...steve by the way,Jews and Palestinians got on very well in those days,at Barmitvas SIC,and weddings...there were always Palestinian families invited by there Jewish brethren and as I said they got on extremely well...I think they had known each other for generations...It is Sad what has happened in Israel...Yeah Zionists ...I know

Have a gooday steve


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is talking about Plates.
> Painting Plates to sell them. It is a business.
> Not creating dishes, which happen to be from all over the area, and most are not known what the origin of each is.
> 
> And as far as Palestinian dishes, as in those created since the Arabs decided to call themselves "Palestinians" in 1964.......
> 
> Which one of these are considered to be originated by a Palestinian since 1964?
> 
> List of Palestinian dishes - Wikipedia
> 
> Palestinian cuisine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone know which of these dishes/cuisine can be called specifically Palestinian in origin?
Click to expand...

Goodness the Falafel sold by the street vendor in front of the Cinema on the main road of Nazareth(all changed today) was so superior to anything I HAD TASTED BEFORE OR SINCE

60'S I HAVE GREAT AFFECTION FOR COYOTE and you for that matter but you both need reminders...Sometimes...LOL...steve


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is talking about Plates.
> Painting Plates to sell them. It is a business.
> Not creating dishes, which happen to be from all over the area, and most are not known what the origin of each is.
> 
> And as far as Palestinian dishes, as in those created since the Arabs decided to call themselves "Palestinians" in 1964.......
> 
> Which one of these are considered to be originated by a Palestinian since 1964?
> 
> List of Palestinian dishes - Wikipedia
> 
> Palestinian cuisine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone know which of these dishes/cuisine can be called specifically Palestinian in origin?
Click to expand...


What is apparent on that list is a big focus on meat, which is common among many nomadic Bedouins, while lack of figs, eggs and fish dishes, which is traditionally a big part of the Levantine cuisine.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is talking about Plates.
> Painting Plates to sell them. It is a business.
> Not creating dishes, which happen to be from all over the area, and most are not known what the origin of each is.
> 
> And as far as Palestinian dishes, as in those created since the Arabs decided to call themselves "Palestinians" in 1964.......
> 
> Which one of these are considered to be originated by a Palestinian since 1964?
> 
> List of Palestinian dishes - Wikipedia
> 
> Palestinian cuisine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone know which of these dishes/cuisine can be called specifically Palestinian in origin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60's many moons ago I worked for EL AL on their Tourist Coaches,mainly Christians from the mid west of the USA Baptists actually,mainly Mothers and Daughters visiting the Holy Land/places
> Haifa,Nazareth,Lake Tiberias,Meggiedo,Acre/Akko and back to Haifa was my main route(That's ROOT not ROUT as you say in the US)
> I started a business with a Palestinian friend.in Nazereth..
> selling satches sic,of "Soil from the Holy Land" and Genuine,Bottles of "Holy Water from Marys Well" at US$5 a time...The ladies Loved me as I was the only person selling them and as small items they could take   PLENTY OF THEM   comfortably back to the US...better than those colourful gaudie,hangings made of synthetics from  Egypt as I remember,that lasted a few washes...I bet they are still sold there...……....your date of 1964 is way out, try 1064 or earlier 764 etc,.
> 
> I don't know a lot about Palestinians Ceramic painting but I am sure you are right,I knew a Palestinian Guy in Haifa who made ceramic and wooden Items that Jewish folk put on their door surrounds often with a paper notation inside... on the right hand facing you....and would be touched as entering a home or room...I do apologise for not remembering the name of this Item,forgive me as they are an important feature,in Jewish family life...steve by the way,Jews and Palestinians got on very well in those days,at Barmitvas SIC,and weddings...there were always Palestinian families invited by there Jewish brethren and as I said they got on extremely well...I think they had known each other for generations...It is Sad what has happened in Israel...Yeah Zionists ...I know
> 
> Have a gooday steve
Click to expand...


Wuallaq ant hmar al'usturaliu, halas mae qasas alf laylat walayla.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*I Hashem, in My grace, have summoned you, and I have grasped you by the hand. I created you, and appointed you a covenant people, a light of nations*
_Isaiah 42:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-NEE a-do-NAI k’-ra-TEE-kha v’-TZE-dek v’-akh-ZAYK b’-ya-DE-kha v’-e-tzor-KHA
v’-e-ten-KHA liv-REET AM l’-OR go-YIM

*The Jewish Mission*
This famous phrase captures the mission statement of the People of Israel. For most of Jewish history, the role of “light unto the nations” has been understood primarily as a private call to have a positive influence on the world by living an ethical life and setting a personal example of righteous behavior. Rarely was anyone on the outside ever interested in what the Jews as a nation had to say, and so the concept of ‘_ohr goyim_’ was an ideal that individual Jews strived for. However, _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) is calling for so much more. The “light” in his stirring description is capable of opening the eyes of the blind and leading the imprisoned out of darkness. The establishment of the State of Israel and its role on the international stage calls for a transformation of the “light unto the nations” metaphor from a passive, individual candle, to a powerful blaze, firing up the nations and igniting the world with righteousness. The State of Israel represents the historic opportunity for the People of Israel to fulfill their religious destiny as a nation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But the dove could not find a resting place for its foot, and returned to him to the ark, for there was water over all the earth. So putting out his hand, he took it into the ark with him*
_Genesis 8:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-lo ma-tz’-AH ha-yo-NAH ma-NO-akh l’-khaf rag-LAH va-TA-shov ay-LAV el ha-tay-VAH kee MA-yim al p’-NAY khol ha-A-retz va-yish-LAKH ya-DO va-yi-ka-KHE-ha va-ya-VAY o-TAH ay-LAV el ha-tay-VAH

*The Dove and the Jewish People*
Throughout Talmudic literature, the Jewish people are compared to the dove. Once a dove meets her mate, she never leaves him for another, and a dove, even when her offspring are taken, will never abandon her nest. In a similar fashion, the Children of Israel are faithful to God. The Sages of the _Midrash_ comment that the dove that _Noach_ (Noah) sent foreshadows the journey of the Jewish people throughout history. Just as the dove found no rest for the sole of its foot, so the Jews will find no solace in exile. Just as the dove returned to the ark seeking shelter, so the Jews will return from exile to the Land of Israel. Like _Noach_’s dove, the people have remained faithful to _Hashem_ (God), and now, after thousands of years of absence, have returned to His land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A foodie tour of Tel Aviv’s Asian and African migrant hub


----------



## Sixties Fan

6 top tomato innovations from Israeli experts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pitch Black: Israeli Agritech Venture Nabs 'Dark' Startup Competition Prize | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Run On Water: How Israeli Innovators Are Leading The Way To Hydrogen-Fueled Cars | Environment News


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> 6 top tomato innovations from Israeli experts


Thank you so much 60's for this information,we too are great tomato growers,mainly Italian migrants from the 1950's and 60's revolutionised growing here the trouble is over the past 10-15 years a lot of hyroponic growing has reduced the quality and taste as they strive for bigger crops on a continual daily basis,this has vastly reduced the flavour but as you say GEngineering do reduce the pesky pests,most of these tomatoes are not grown in soil but a filtered solution.It would be similar in Israel 60's

60's I read recently that a for a Tomato grown in Italy(Near Versuvious/Napoli) in 1952....to get the same nutrient value today you would have to eat 32 Tomatoes,let alone the flavour value!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!….Trouble today is,the sellers think the buyer wants a certain size,firmness and colour(which is bulldust) this creates such waste.

In markets from Tel-Aviv to Napoli to Marsaille to Mexico City,you see the locals buying huge or small,mishapen all colours as they are grown in soil traditionally and tasty Tom's...and I bet your Mum/Mom bought them with relish indeed.

Actually Supermarkets are a curse demanding a certain size and colour...the waste as I said is horrific and disgraceful considering how hungry parts of the world are....have a Great Day 60's and rebel a little against modern day conformity and food production...All that Glitters ain't always Gold....60's....steve


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are portraying Palestinian Food as Israeli,Naughty,Naughty 60's...steve
> 
> 
> 
> The dishes are painted by Palestinians...the food is middle eastern, which Israel is a part of.  A nice blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Try Coy but there were so few Jews at the time when these Dishes were invented,just another form of plagerising sic of all things Palestinian...I do like your term Middle Eastern to support your ungracious and incorrect THEORY   but you know that already...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is talking about Plates.
> Painting Plates to sell them. It is a business.
> Not creating dishes, which happen to be from all over the area, and most are not known what the origin of each is.
> 
> And as far as Palestinian dishes, as in those created since the Arabs decided to call themselves "Palestinians" in 1964.......
> 
> Which one of these are considered to be originated by a Palestinian since 1964?
> 
> List of Palestinian dishes - Wikipedia
> 
> Palestinian cuisine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone know which of these dishes/cuisine can be called specifically Palestinian in origin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60's many moons ago I worked for EL AL on their Tourist Coaches,mainly Christians from the mid west of the USA Baptists actually,mainly Mothers and Daughters visiting the Holy Land/places
> Haifa,Nazareth,Lake Tiberias,Meggiedo,Acre/Akko and back to Haifa was my main route(That's ROOT not ROUT as you say in the US)
> I started a business with a Palestinian friend.in Nazereth..
> selling satches sic,of "Soil from the Holy Land" and Genuine,Bottles of "Holy Water from Marys Well" at US$5 a time...The ladies Loved me as I was the only person selling them and as small items they could take   PLENTY OF THEM   comfortably back to the US...better than those colourful gaudie,hangings made of synthetics from  Egypt as I remember,that lasted a few washes...I bet they are still sold there...……....your date of 1964 is way out, try 1064 or earlier 764 etc,.
> 
> I don't know a lot about Palestinians Ceramic painting but I am sure you are right,I knew a Palestinian Guy in Haifa who made ceramic and wooden Items that Jewish folk put on their door surrounds often with a paper notation inside... on the right hand facing you....and would be touched as entering a home or room...I do apologise for not remembering the name of this Item,forgive me as they are an important feature,in Jewish family life...steve by the way,Jews and Palestinians got on very well in those days,at Barmitvas SIC,and weddings...there were always Palestinian families invited by there Jewish brethren and as I said they got on extremely well...I think they had known each other for generations...It is Sad what has happened in Israel...Yeah Zionists ...I know
> 
> Have a gooday steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wuallaq ant hmar al'usturaliu, halas mae qasas alf laylat walayla.
Click to expand...

got the gist but Translate for me Rylah thanks   steve


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Who can ever forget this famous Israeli?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Ein Gedi Waterfall in the Judean Desert*
 Photo Credit: Benji Gabler


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Running through the Samarian Mountains*
 Photo Credit: Tal Bibi

*"And there ran a man of Benjamin out of the army, and came to Shiloh"*
1 Samuel 4:12


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/multimed...ighest-civilian-honor-for-bravery/2018/11/06/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

At alternative NY film fest, the ‘Other Israel’ takes center stage


----------



## MJB12741

Israel Arts & Entertainment


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Levinson Visitors Center: A Rare Glimpse into the Wonders of the Weizmann Institute of Science


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shabbat Shalom Israel 

​
*Pray for the well-being of Yerushalayim;
May those who love you be at peace.*
_Psalms 122:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

sha-a-LU sh’-LOM y’-ru-sha-LA-im yish-LA-yu o-ha-VA-yikh

*Worldwide Serenity*
This psalm starts with the words _sha’alu sh’lom_ _Yerushalayim_, ‘Pray for the well-being of _Yerushalayim_.’ _Shalom_ (שלום), translated here as ‘well-being,’ is the first Hebrew word many people learn. It actually has three meanings: ‘hello,’ ‘goodbye’ and ‘peace.’ It is the word with which friends greet one another, but _shalom_ is more than a greeting; it is also a blessing. Peace is the most important gift we can ask from Hashem (God), on an individual level, as families, and between nations. It is therefore of utmost significance that the world’s holiest city, _Yerushalayim_ (ירושלים), has the word shalom at its core, because it is meant to be the source of all peace on earth. King _David_ exhorts “Pray for the well-being of _Yerushalayim_,” for when _Yerushalayim_ is confronted with conflict, the whole world suffers. Conversely, though, when _Yerushalayim_ is at peace, the entire world enjoys serenity.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thus said Hashem: I will raise My hand to nations And lift up My ensign to peoples; And they shall bring your sons in their bosoms, And carry your daughters on their backs*
_Isaiah 49:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

koh a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM hi-NAY e-SA el go-YIM ya-DEE v’-el a-MEEM a-REEM ni-SEE v’-hay-VEE-u va-NA-yikh b’-KHO-tzen uv-no-TA-yikh al ka-TAYF ti-na-SE-na

*Great Contributions*
_Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) describes the great contributions that the nations and individual non-Jews will play in the resettlement of the Land of Israel. In modern times, this prophecy is being fulfilled by the unprecedented number of non-Jews who visits, support and pray for Israel.


----------



## Hollie

*Your Favorite Things About Israel*

It shows what a modern, educated society can accomplish in mere decades. A people who suffered nearly unimaginable discrimination and privation during the 1930's and 40's set an example for what the human spirit accomplish. The Arab-Moslem world still holds an eternal grievance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany, Yad Vashem mark 80 years since Kristallnacht


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newly revealed letter shows a fearful Einstein long before Nazis’ rise


----------



## Sixties Fan

The mysterious journey of a suitcase of magical amulets from Moscow to Jerusalem


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Newly revealed letter shows a fearful Einstein long before Nazis’ rise


Einstein detested Zionism,and as much as they tried to enlist him the further he walked away


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Long before the emergence of Hitler I made the cause of Zionism mine because through it I saw a means of correcting a flagrant wrong....The Jewish people alone has for centuries been in the anomalous position of being victimized and hounded as a people, though bereft of all the rights and protections which even the smallest people normally has...Zionism offered the means of ending this discrimination. Through the return to the land to which they were bound by close historic ties...Jews sought to abolish their pariah status among peoples... The advent of Hitler underscored with a savage logic all the disastrous implications contained in the abnormal situation in which Jews found themselves. Millions of Jews perished... because there was no spot on the globe where they could find sanctuary...The Jewish survivors demand the right to dwell amid brothers, on the ancient soil of their fathers."  
Letter to Jawaharlal Nehru, Prime Minister of India, June 13, 1947[20]

Political views of Albert Einstein - Wikipedia


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> "Long before the emergence of Hitler I made the cause of Zionism mine because through it I saw a means of correcting a flagrant wrong....The Jewish people alone has for centuries been in the anomalous position of being victimized and hounded as a people, though bereft of all the rights and protections which even the smallest people normally has...Zionism offered the means of ending this discrimination. Through the return to the land to which they were bound by close historic ties...Jews sought to abolish their pariah status among peoples... The advent of Hitler underscored with a savage logic all the disastrous implications contained in the abnormal situation in which Jews found themselves. Millions of Jews perished... because there was no spot on the globe where they could find sanctuary...The Jewish survivors demand the right to dwell amid brothers, on the ancient soil of their fathers."
> Letter to Jawaharlal Nehru, Prime Minister of India, June 13, 1947[20]
> 
> Political views of Albert Einstein - Wikipedia


Jews had never been Pariahs until the establishment of Zionism,they went to bed with the Nazis from 1934 onwards but you should know this Mindie,steve that is why most if not all prominent Jews of the era wanted nothing to do with them Judenrat - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered


Whom are they by Mindie????


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
※→  theliq, 

I don't understand the question...



theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

I am confused.





 ​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  theliq,
> 
> I don't understand the question...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228176​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rocco, seriously.....ignore....especially on this thread.  Shalom.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Follow none but Hashem your God, and revere none but Him; observe His commandments alone, and heed only His orders; worship none but Him, and hold fast to Him.*
_Deuteronomy 13:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-kha-RAY a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-KHEM tay-LAY-khu v’-o-TO tee-RA-u v’-et mitz-vo-TAV
tish-MO-ru uv-ko-LO tish-MA-u v’-o-TO ta-a-VO-du u-VO tid-ba-KUN
*
How To Emulate God*
This verse concludes with the directive to cleave to _Hashem_ (God). Since it is impossible to literally “hold fast” to a being that has no physical form, the Sages explain that this commandment means we are required to emulate His ways. Just as _Hashem_ performs kind deeds, buries the dead (Deuteronomy 33:6) and visits the sick (Genesis 18:1), so too must we be kind to others and take care of their needs. Contemporary Israel fulfills this mandate, and emulates God’s compassion. It is often the first country to respond to natural disasters, providing medical aid and other assistance around the world. For example, when a devastating earthquake struck Haiti in 2010, the IDF was amongst the first responders on the scene.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  theliq,
> 
> I don't understand the question...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228176​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I missed the...………...   " BY" whom are the carvings done by...excuseee...steve


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  theliq,
> 
> I don't understand the question...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228176​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the...………...   " BY" whom are the carvings done by...excuseee...steve
Click to expand...

If they find the artist's signature, I am sure they will let the world know


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  theliq,
> 
> I don't understand the question...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228176​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the...………...   " BY" whom are the carvings done by...excuseee...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they find the artist's signature, I am sure they will let the world know
Click to expand...

funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,are they Jewish,Sumarian,Roman or others carvings,I asked Rocco because you obviously do not know...steve

ps I responded to your post#2264 on post #2265 and addressed you as mindie/mindful???? my apologies 60's...st


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> ​*Follow none but Hashem your God, and revere none but Him; observe His commandments alone, and heed only His orders; worship none but Him, and hold fast to Him.*
> _Deuteronomy 13:5 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> a-kha-RAY a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-KHEM tay-LAY-khu v’-o-TO tee-RA-u v’-et mitz-vo-TAV
> tish-MO-ru uv-ko-LO tish-MA-u v’-o-TO ta-a-VO-du u-VO tid-ba-KUN
> 
> *How To Emulate God*
> This verse concludes with the directive to cleave to _Hashem_ (God). Since it is impossible to literally “hold fast” to a being that has no physical form, the Sages explain that this commandment means we are required to emulate His ways. Just as _Hashem_ performs kind deeds, buries the dead (Deuteronomy 33:6) and visits the sick (Genesis 18:1), so too must we be kind to others and take care of their needs. Contemporary Israel fulfills this mandate, and emulates God’s compassion. It is often the first country to respond to natural disasters, providing medical aid and other assistance around the world. For example, when a devastating earthquake struck Haiti in 2010, the IDF was amongst the first responders on the scene.


We can see that by your treatment of Palestinians.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Follow none but Hashem your God, and revere none but Him; observe His commandments alone, and heed only His orders; worship none but Him, and hold fast to Him.*
> _Deuteronomy 13:5 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> a-kha-RAY a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-KHEM tay-LAY-khu v’-o-TO tee-RA-u v’-et mitz-vo-TAV
> tish-MO-ru uv-ko-LO tish-MA-u v’-o-TO ta-a-VO-du u-VO tid-ba-KUN
> 
> *How To Emulate God*
> This verse concludes with the directive to cleave to _Hashem_ (God). Since it is impossible to literally “hold fast” to a being that has no physical form, the Sages explain that this commandment means we are required to emulate His ways. Just as _Hashem_ performs kind deeds, buries the dead (Deuteronomy 33:6) and visits the sick (Genesis 18:1), so too must we be kind to others and take care of their needs. Contemporary Israel fulfills this mandate, and emulates God’s compassion. It is often the first country to respond to natural disasters, providing medical aid and other assistance around the world. For example, when a devastating earthquake struck Haiti in 2010, the IDF was amongst the first responders on the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> We can see that by your treatment of Palestinians.
Click to expand...


There's a reason why Palestinians are called "cream Arabs" by their own brethren. One only has to look at the rest of Arab societies to understand why half of Arabs would prefer to live in Israel than in their home countries.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> There's a reason why Palestinians are called "cream Arabs" by their own brethren. One only has to look at the rest of Arab societies to understand why half of Arabs would prefer to live in Israel than in their home countries.


Another bullshit Israeli lie.

God doesn't choose liars.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason why Palestinians are called "cream Arabs" by their own brethren. One only has to look at the rest of Arab societies to understand why half of Arabs would prefer to live in Israel than in their home countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Another bullshit Israeli lie.
> 
> God doesn't choose liars.
Click to expand...


I understand this might sound totally counter intuitive to everything You've heard so long.

Can You mention any country where Arabs enjoy the same democratic rights and human development as in Israel?


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason why Palestinians are called "cream Arabs" by their own brethren. One only has to look at the rest of Arab societies to understand why half of Arabs would prefer to live in Israel than in their home countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Another bullshit Israeli lie.
> 
> God doesn't choose liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand this might sound totally counter intuitive to everything You've heard so long.
> 
> Can You mention any country where Arabs enjoy the same democratic rights and human development as in Israel?
Click to expand...

Yep,Plenty...Of course the top of the TREE is AUSTRALIA of COURSE,any person who has Australian Citizenship can become our Prime Minister BECAUSE EVERYONE IS REFERRED TO AS AN "AUSTRALIAN" unlike the US or ISRAEL...Rylah,your last sentence is a complete JOKE just STOP THESE ZIONIST LIES

ONE THING WE FULLY KNOW ….IS THAT WE HAVE A VAST SUPERIORITY OVER EVERY OTHER NATION ON EARTH,only New Zealand are our equals


ISRAEL TOTALLY FAIL THE TEST...THE USA COMPLETELY FAIL THE TEST...YOU CANNOT REBUKE MY COMMENT ...UNLESS YOU LIE OF COURSE

JUST ADMIT IT...WE ARE THE WINNERS,YOU GUYS... JUST A PACK OF LOSERS...


----------



## rylah

*Uzyah Tzadok - Yerushalayim*


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason why Palestinians are called "cream Arabs" by their own brethren. One only has to look at the rest of Arab societies to understand why half of Arabs would prefer to live in Israel than in their home countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Another bullshit Israeli lie.
> 
> God doesn't choose liars.
Click to expand...


How do you know what G-d does?


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  theliq,
> 
> I don't understand the question...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 year old Roman-period carvings discovered
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228176​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the...………...   " BY" whom are the carvings done by...excuseee...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they find the artist's signature, I am sure they will let the world know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,are they Jewish,Sumarian,Roman or others carvings,I asked Rocco because you obviously do not know...steve
> 
> ps I responded to your post#2264 on post #2265 and addressed you as mindie/mindful???? my apologies 60's...st
Click to expand...


Too complicated.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> I understand this might sound totally counter intuitive to everything You've heard so long.
> 
> Can You mention any country where Arabs enjoy the same democratic rights and human development as in Israel?


Arabs are 2nd class citizens in apartheid Israel.  If they had the same rights, you wouldn't be calling it the "Jewish State".


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand this might sound totally counter intuitive to everything You've heard so long.
> 
> Can You mention any country where Arabs enjoy the same democratic rights and human development as in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are 2nd class citizens in apartheid Israel.  If they had the same rights, you wouldn't be calling it the "Jewish State".
Click to expand...


What do you mean an apartheid Israel?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand this might sound totally counter intuitive to everything You've heard so long.
> 
> Can You mention any country where Arabs enjoy the same democratic rights and human development as in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are 2nd class citizens in apartheid Israel.  If they had the same rights, you wouldn't be calling it the "Jewish State".
Click to expand...


This is an argument against the existence of nation states.
I could understand that in  context of opposition the existence of Greece, Turkey, Germany and Poland to name a few. This would leave us only with the US and the Russian Federation as the only valid states.

Are You saying nation states have right to exist?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> How do you know what G-d does?


I'm a Catholic!  Which means I out rank you.


----------



## Toro

My favorite thing about Israel is that ropey goes there. And when he does, the volume of his inane postings drops.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what G-d does?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Catholic!  Which means I out rank you.
Click to expand...


   Just about your level.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> What do you mean an apartheid Israel?


It's called the Jewish State.  Do the math!


----------



## Mindful

Toro said:


> My favorite thing about Israel is that ropey goes there. And when he does, the volume of his inane postings drops.



So why do you go there?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> This is an argument against the existence of nation states.
> I could understand that in  context of opposition the existence of Greece, Turkey, Germany and Poland to name a few. This would leave us only with the US and the Russian Federation as the only valid states.
> 
> Are You saying nation states have right to exist?


Nations don't have rights; people do.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean an apartheid Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Jewish State.  Do the math!
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean an apartheid Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Jewish State.  Do the math!
Click to expand...


Greece is a Greek state, and?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Just about your level.


I am leveless.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


>


billo - 1
Mindful - 0


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Greece is a Greek state, and?


Greece is Greece.  They don't go around advertising themselves as the Greek State.

BTW, do you know what the Greek army motto is?

_*"Never leave your buddies behind!"*_​


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billo - 1
> Mindful - 0
Click to expand...


Keep watching daytime TV. With all its banal and shallow distractions.


----------



## Billo_Really

I'll tell you what, if you get me a date with Gal Gadot, I will gladly throw a Palestinian under the bus.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Billo_Really

How much is the cost of Milky these days?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> How much is the cost of Milky these days?



You like miliky?


----------



## rylah

Every Israeli knows the Breslev brothers


----------



## rylah




----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> You like miliky?


Just the fact that people are moving out of the country because of the cost.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You like miliky?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the fact that people are moving out of the country because of the cost.
Click to expand...


One of the reasons why Israelis are successful home and abroad.
Israelis are a nation that travels a lot and respected among the experts of key industries. You would find it amazing how many countries readily give their citizenships to Israelis who seek to expand their businesses overseas.

If milky was given to Israelis free as it is to Palestinians, we wouldn't be the leaders of development in the middle east and elsewhere.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> One of the reasons why Israelis are successful home and abroad.
> Israelis are a nation that travels a lot and respected among the experts of key industries. You would find it amazing how many countries readily give their citizenships to Israelis who seek to expand their businesses overseas.
> 
> If milky was given to Israelis free as it is to Palestinians, we wouldn't be the leaders of development in the middle east and elsewhere.


Do you hate Lebron James?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why Israelis are successful home and abroad.
> Israelis are a nation that travels a lot and respected among the experts of key industries. You would find it amazing how many countries readily give their citizenships to Israelis who seek to expand their businesses overseas.
> 
> If milky was given to Israelis free as it is to Palestinians, we wouldn't be the leaders of development in the middle east and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Lebron James?
Click to expand...

WTF are You talking about??!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guys, please do not answer the jokers on this thread. Todah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

King David's musical legacy continues in Hebron but in a new way


----------



## MJB12741

So many wonderful endless events happening In Israel.

Events in Israel | Tourist Israel


----------



## rylah

*Uziya Tzadok - Shema Israel*


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  theliq,
> 
> I don't understand the question...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are they by Mindie????
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228176​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the...………...   " BY" whom are the carvings done by...excuseee...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they find the artist's signature, I am sure they will let the world know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,are they Jewish,Sumarian,Roman or others carvings,I asked Rocco because you obviously do not know...steve
> 
> ps I responded to your post#2264 on post #2265 and addressed you as mindie/mindful???? my apologies 60's...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too complicated.
Click to expand...

For You Mind...NEVER


----------



## theliq

MJB12741 said:


> So many wonderful endless events happening In Israel.
> 
> Events in Israel | Tourist Israel


Good MJ,but not all Jewish,just to be picky...steve,anyhow come to the worlds smallest continent,we will take you back 60,000 years of man(and woman) kind,Now that is Endless,if you get my drift

As you know there is much of the Holy Land I am expert on,as I worked for EL AL on the tourist coaches,In fact I would know Historically far more about Israel,Palestine and Jordan than most.steve(I just find it so hard to be humble,as you well know)


----------



## Synthaholic

*Your Favorite Things About Israel*

It’s really far away from the United States.


----------



## theliq

Synthaholic said:


> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.


???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Museum - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Music Festivals in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Israeli Bands to Listen to Right Now


----------



## Sixties Fan

List of Israeli musical artists - Wikipedia


----------



## theliq

Synthaholic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
Click to expand...

AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands

I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
Click to expand...

Take your Bromance to the Boycott Israel Thread.

You are both Way Off Topic


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 10 Israeli artists you need to be listening to


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> WTF are You talking about??!


He played a role in getting the only Israeli coach (David Blatt) in the NBA fired.


----------



## Synthaholic

theliq said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
Click to expand...

I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Synthaholic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.
Click to expand...

Hey, Bromance,

Boycott Israel ON  the  BOYCOTT ISRAEL   thread, before one of the mods gets to have a word with you.

Have a nice day


----------



## skye

Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!

I love Middle Eastern food hmmm


delicious salads plates


----------



## Synthaholic

Sixties Fan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Bromance,
> 
> Boycott Israel ON  the  BOYCOTT ISRAEL   thread, before one of the mods gets to have a word with you.
> 
> Have a nice day
Click to expand...

You asked a question with your OP. I answered it. If you don’t like my answer, tough knishes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Synthaholic said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Bromance,
> 
> Boycott Israel ON  the  BOYCOTT ISRAEL   thread, before one of the mods gets to have a word with you.
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked a question with your OP. I answered it. If you don’t like my answer, tough knishes.
Click to expand...

You are not answering the thread's topic.

Now, go bash Israel on the "Boycott Israel" thread as you are dying to.  
You will be given all the freedom to Bash Israel at will over there.

You are a troll on this thread.  Nothing else.  

Goodbye.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sixties Fan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> 
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Bromance,
> 
> Boycott Israel ON  the  BOYCOTT ISRAEL   thread, before one of the mods gets to have a word with you.
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked a question with your OP. I answered it. If you don’t like my answer, tough knishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the thread's topic.
> 
> Now, go bash Israel on the "Boycott Israel" thread as you are dying to.
> You will be given all the freedom to Bash Israel at will over there.
> 
> You are a troll on this thread.  Nothing else.
> 
> Goodbye.
Click to expand...

I made one comment, then answered another member’s question. Yet you keep addressing me, drawing me back to a thread I have no interest in.

Want to keep going? I’ll buy a fucking condo in this thread. Your choice, Schlomo.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your Bromance to the Boycott Israel Thread.
> 
> You are both Way Off Topic
Click to expand...

NO 60's...in this Great future ...You must acknowledge the Truths of your past...as a Mute Point,I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE Anti-Boycott-Israel-Camp...unless it Criminally affects the Palestinians, for obvious reasons

So STOP your illicit Prose please 60's, it puts you in a poor light...steve


----------



## theliq

Synthaholic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.
Click to expand...

Synth,There is much to admire in the Holy Land,just a shame these days Zionism is all pervading amongst some Jews...st


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates


I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> It’s really far away from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t live there but I’ve been there. I wasn’t impressed. Of course, I mainly saw Tel Aviv and one of the shithole parts of the country on the way to Egypt, and Sharm el-Sheikh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Bromance,
> 
> Boycott Israel ON  the  BOYCOTT ISRAEL   thread, before one of the mods gets to have a word with you.
> 
> Have a nice day
Click to expand...

Really I shouldn't need to put you on repreat,anyhow Why would the Mods intervene...Methinks you want to cause trouble by incitement...Now that's very naughty of you 60's...st


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
Click to expand...



what a closed mind human being you are

you make me sick


----------



## Synthaholic

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
Click to expand...

I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a closed mind human being you are
> 
> you make me sick
Click to expand...

Hardly closed minded because I am not a Zionist,>>>>>>>>>I note your Mindset has shifted into the depths of base Zionism and Conservatism with me and other posters in the past 16 months

That is the trouble with becoming a Trump and Zionist GROUPIE,but I don't need to follow in your footsteps,you need help,I hope you get it

You use to be Fun and Enlightening,what has happened to you???Was it rejection by a Zionist Lover...st


----------



## theliq

Synthaholic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.
Click to expand...

Synth., I think Pasta is Durum Wheat and Couscous Millet/Chick Pea...…..Tahini Sesme Seed,just sayin steve


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


>


Going back to you Original Post 60's

After thinking for a while,my Favourite Thing About Israel IS...The people(most of them) they are so positive,smart and enjoyable to be with,I love to eat at their Table...being invited is a big thing to me,AND as I have said so often in Israel's Secular Society all peoples of this nation get on so well(on the whole)

I can smell the sea,the soil which you only get there.....and the smell of food...Goodness I feel like getting on a plane as I write.

My only regret but my Passionate WISH IS THAT PEACE COMES SOON,both peoples deserve NO LESS....steve


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Watching and listening to the waves at Caesarea.


The conversations! 
.


----------



## rylah

*Kobi Peretz ft. Yaniv Ben Mashiah - 
"Thank You for Everything"
*


----------



## rylah

*Evyatar Banay - Beautiful as Moon*


----------



## rylah

*Eyal Golan and Moshe Peretz - How Many Days*
**


----------



## rylah

*Yossi Sassi band feat. Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal -
 Palm Dance *
**


----------



## rylah

*Quarter to Africa - Tahabil Tirbach*

_"Tahabil Tirbah_
_When you need be a brat_
_Stay away from the fire_
_Bless what you have_
_Connect to the heart_
_Better release the pain _
_If we've come here _
_Apparently it's already interesting"_
*
*


----------



## Mindful

Enjoying these, Rylah.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Pilot1

They're not Muslim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???????!!!!!!!!What do you mean synth
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a criminal country that murders rock-throwing youths and innocent bystanders and the medical people on the scene trying to help them after they’ve been shot.
> 
> My opinion of Israel, the State has nothing to do with Judaism. I’m talking about it’s government, members of which should stand trial in The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE,IT IS JUST ANOTHER TERRORIST(ZIONIST)STATE...you do know that if Nitandyarhoo arrives in certain European Countries they have Arrest Warrants for him for Crimes Against Humanity and he will be transported to the Court in Den Haag/The Hague in the Netherlands
> 
> I have lived in Israel,and on the whole Jews and Palestinians get on reasonably well....it is the Settlers and the Zionist Government that are the major problem...in some way it could have been Great but today Dire...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your Bromance to the Boycott Israel Thread.
> 
> You are both Way Off Topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO 60's...in this Great future ...You must acknowledge the Truths of your past...as a Mute Point,I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE Anti-Boycott-Israel-Camp...unless it Criminally affects the Palestinians, for obvious reasons
> 
> So STOP your illicit Prose please 60's, it puts you in a poor light...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*". . .illicit prose....it puts you in a *_
> 
> _* poor light..."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> .............MAN, talk about living in A POOR  *light* ? the palestinian gov't = *evil* terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a sick, diseased world. wouldn't you agree
> 
> steve....?
Click to expand...

Please do not respond to posts which are off the Topic.  Thanks.


----------



## Synthaholic

theliq said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synth., I think Pasta is Durum Wheat and Couscous Millet/Chick Pea...…..Tahini Sesme Seed,just sayin steve
Click to expand...

This is what I’m talking about.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A land of wheat and barley, of vines, figs, and pomegranates, a land of olive trees and honey*
_Deuteronomy 8:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-retz khi-TAH us-o-RAH v’-GE-fen ut-ay-NAH v’-ree-MON e-retz ZAYT SHE-men
ud-VASH

*Reaching Our Full Potential*
The Bible names seven species as the special agricultural products of the Land of Israel. Each of these species is symbolic of the Jewish People. For example, grapes, which grow on low and weak vines, are crushed by foot in order to produce valuable wine. Similarly, the small and scattered Jewish nation, which has faced tremendous adversity and persecution, will ultimately be elevated to achieve its full potential and experience redemption.


----------



## Mindful

One of them;

מייקל לואיס‎,


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*When no shrub of the field was yet on earth and no grasses of the field had yet sprouted, because Hashem had not sent rain upon the earth and there was no man to till the soil*
_Genesis 2:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-KHOL SEE-akh ha-sa-DEH TE-rem yih-YEH va-A-retz v’-khol AY-sev ha-sa-DEH TE-rem yitz-MAKH KEE LO him-TEER a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM al ha-A-retz v’-a-DAM A-yin la-a-VOD et ha-a-da-MAH

*Where is the Rain?*
During creation, he land was poised to allow its seeds to sprout, but God did not bring forth rain to allow them to grow, because there was no man yet to work the land. _Hashem_(God) did not bring rain until there was a person who could recognize the necessity for rain, and, pray for rain. During its short rainy season, Israel is dependent on adequate rainfall to produce yearly crops. It is God’s design that the Jews living in Israel are to strengthen their relationship with Him through daily prayer requesting adequate rainfall and a successful agricultural season. Since _Hashem_ desires a deep relationship with man, He incorporated the need for prayer, the ultimate form of dialogue between man and God, within the natural order.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*O Hashem, as befits Your abundant benevolence, let Your wrathful fury turn back from Your city Yerushalayim, Your holy mountain; for because of our sins and the iniquities of our fathers, Yerushalayim and Your people have become a mockery among all who are around us*
_Daniel 9:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-do-NAI k’-khol tzid-ko-TE-kha ya-shov NA a-p’-KHA va-kha-ma-t’-KHA may-ee-r’-KHA y’-ru-sha-LA-im har kod-SHE-kha KEE va-kha-ta-AY-nu u-va-a-vo-NOT a-vo-TAY-nu y’-ru-sha-LA-im v’-a-m’-KHA l’-kher-PAH l-khol s’-vee-vo-TAY-nu

*The Jews and Jerusalem Are One*
In his prayer, _Daniel_ lists three compelling reasons for _Hashem_ (God) to accept his prayer and redeem the people from Babylonia: For the sake of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem), of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) and of the Jewish people.  Regarding _Yerushalayim_, _Daniel_points out that it is an embarrassment to God when His beautiful city lies in ruins. He further questions how _Hashem_ can ignore the Temple Mount where His presence was manifest most clearly on earth. Lastly, it is a desecration of God’s name when His chosen people are despised. _Daniel_ groups _Yerushalayim_ and the Jewish people together, “_Yerushalayim_ and Your people have become a mockery among all who are around us,” since the Jews and _Yerushalayim_ are one. Without their holy city, how can they succeed in exile, and how can _Yerushalayim_ flourish without her children?


----------



## skye

Synthaholic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synth., I think Pasta is Durum Wheat and Couscous Millet/Chick Pea...…..Tahini Sesme Seed,just sayin steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 228688
Click to expand...



I love that type of cous cous!!


----------



## Synthaholic

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synth., I think Pasta is Durum Wheat and Couscous Millet/Chick Pea...…..Tahini Sesme Seed,just sayin steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 228688
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love that type of cous cous!!
Click to expand...


Heat 30 oz. chicken stock (or water) in the microwave
Sauté half a diced onion on HIGH in a bit of oil in a large skillet
Add 3 cups of that dry couscous to the skillet
Keep moving the couscous around with a turner or spatula for a minute or more until you see that it's getting toasted, and to combine with the onion
Season it with salt & pepper or your favorite seasoning. I use a good bit, especially pepper
Add the hot chicken stock
stir, cover, turn to simmer
Cook 8 minutes, stirring it once or twice

You're done! Makes enough for 4 people, with a bit of leftover.  If you don't need that much, use one cup of couscous and 10 oz. of chicken stock, in a small skillet. It's great the next day, cold on a salad.


----------



## theliq

Synthaholic said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synth., I think Pasta is Durum Wheat and Couscous Millet/Chick Pea...…..Tahini Sesme Seed,just sayin steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 228688
Click to expand...

Thanks Synth.,but that is not Original Couscous,or real couscous....but just a highly processed product,marketed as Couscous...Well Israeli Pearl Couscous,what ever that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!it is mass manufactured and about as healthy as those dry chinese noodles that have pervaded the world...basically a non-nutritional,stomach bloating crap food,yeah cheap rubbish like a lot of food these days...actually it isn't real food at all but Zionists really like it,so like much of their mindfood they enjoy being fed shit...that is of no surprise to me at all but it's horribly UNHEALTHY from both angles.I must admit I have never been fed this food when I have been in Israel maybe my hosts and friends love me more.
This product does not exist in Australia infact very little Israeli food is available here,because of its very poor quality...steve anyhow WE ARE GREAT AND PURE FOOD PRODUCERS as every one knows worldwide..steve


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said it before and I will say it again :  Food!
> 
> I love Middle Eastern food hmmm
> 
> 
> delicious salads plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said Middle Eastern and not Jewish/Israeli...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Israeli Couscous (which is actually pasta). Much superior to traditional couscous. You can’t beat a good Jewish deli. Pastrami, corned beef, a Carnegie Deli pickle...I haven’t had a good knish since I left the NY area. Not a fan of the weird fish dishes, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synth., I think Pasta is Durum Wheat and Couscous Millet/Chick Pea...…..Tahini Sesme Seed,just sayin steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 228688
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love that type of cous cous!!
Click to expand...

Well you would


----------



## Mindful

*No matter the disaster, time and time again these humanitarian missions have been carried out quickly and effectively, saving thousands of lives. Over the years, the IDF sent 27 humanitarian missions around the world.*

*



*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


>


A HOUSING POJECT FOR ZIONIST TRASH ON PALESTINIAN LAND,thanks 60's,we have been watching the destruction of Palestine for over 60 years now for What...I could answer but would be banned


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MJB12741

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOUSING POJECT FOR ZIONIST TRASH ON PALESTINIAN LAND,thanks 60's,we have been watching the destruction of Palestine for over 60 years now for What...I could answer but would be banned
Click to expand...


"PALESTINIAN LAND"??  And here I thought you were against land theft.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Please, do not feed the trolls.  They are very hungry these days.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## theliq

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOUSING POJECT FOR ZIONIST TRASH ON PALESTINIAN LAND,thanks 60's,we have been watching the destruction of Palestine for over 60 years now for What...I could answer but would be banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "PALESTINIAN LAND"??  And here I thought you were against land theft.
Click to expand...

Well we all know that you cannot steal your own land...YOU IGNORANT ZIONIST LIARS

I am just toooooo smart for DEGENERATES...you know who you are,of course you do


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


>


60's Please no more vison and muzak,showing Zionist NON-JEWS ,,,could we please see a Genuine Jew singing...that I look forward too seeing and hearing...Let's keep it Legitimate...NO FAKE JEWS,thanks steve


----------



## flacaltenn

Step this party up.... 



A couple notches...


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Philistine lords came marching, each with his units of hundreds and of thousands; and David and his men came marching last, with Achish*
_I Samuel 29:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-sar-NAY f’-lish-TEEM o-v’-REEM l’-may-OT v’-la-a-la-FEEM v’-da-VID va-a-na-SHAV
o-v’-REEM ba-a-kha-ro-NAH im a-KHEESH

*King David and Eli Cohen*
It is certainly impossible that King _David_ would have been willing, as this verse implies, to wage war against Israel. Though he was fleeing from King _Shaul_ (Saul), _David_ remains completely loyal to his people throughout his travails. In this instance, he feigns loyalty to Achish and uses the advantage gained by his trust to spy against the Philistines, gaining information that will later help him defeat this enemy. This is reminiscent of a more recent Israeli spy, Eli Cohen.  During the 1960s Cohen managed to infiltrate the highest echelons of the Syrian army, to spy on Israel’s behalf. He provided the IDF with critical information that would assist Israel in the Six Day War and enable it to liberate the Golan Heights.  Though Cohen was captured and executed by the Syrians, the State and People of Israel continue to benefit from his sacrifice to this very day. The Golan Heights is home to flourishing communities, and provides great strategic value to Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TAU Among World's Top 10 Universities Producing Entrepreneurs, Startup Founders | Technology News


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> ​*The Philistine lords came marching, each with his units of hundreds and of thousands; and David and his men came marching last, with Achish*
> _I Samuel 29:2 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> v’-sar-NAY f’-lish-TEEM o-v’-REEM l’-may-OT v’-la-a-la-FEEM v’-da-VID va-a-na-SHAV
> o-v’-REEM ba-a-kha-ro-NAH im a-KHEESH
> 
> *King David and Eli Cohen*
> It is certainly impossible that King _David_ would have been willing, as this verse implies, to wage war against Israel. Though he was fleeing from King _Shaul_ (Saul), _David_ remains completely loyal to his people throughout his travails. In this instance, he feigns loyalty to Achish and uses the advantage gained by his trust to spy against the Philistines, gaining information that will later help him defeat this enemy. This is reminiscent of a more recent Israeli spy, Eli Cohen.  During the 1960s Cohen managed to infiltrate the highest echelons of the Syrian army, to spy on Israel’s behalf. He provided the IDF with critical information that would assist Israel in the Six Day War and enable it to liberate the Golan Heights.  Though Cohen was captured and executed by the Syrians, the State and People of Israel continue to benefit from his sacrifice to this very day. The Golan Heights is home to flourishing communities, and provides great strategic value to Israel.


The outcome of the Sneak and Debast Davids forays were that he then used the Philistines to help him Exterminate the House of Saul(The Real King of the Jews) bar Sauls Daughter,after he achieved his disreputable Murder of King Saul...He then Exterminated the Philistines...IT WAS THESE REASONS THAT HE WAS NEVER ALLOWED TO CONSECRATE THE TEMPLE IN JERUSALEM(BECAUSE OF HIS BAD DEEDS)...I WAS DAVIDS SON THAT EVENTUALLY CONSECRATED THE TEMPLE

See folks theliq knows all on the DECEIT OF DAVID...The Usurper King(and in modern times the ZIONIST CULT)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*The Philistine lords came marching, each with his units of hundreds and of thousands; and David and his men came marching last, with Achish*
> _I Samuel 29:2 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> v’-sar-NAY f’-lish-TEEM o-v’-REEM l’-may-OT v’-la-a-la-FEEM v’-da-VID va-a-na-SHAV
> o-v’-REEM ba-a-kha-ro-NAH im a-KHEESH
> 
> *King David and Eli Cohen*
> It is certainly impossible that King _David_ would have been willing, as this verse implies, to wage war against Israel. Though he was fleeing from King _Shaul_ (Saul), _David_ remains completely loyal to his people throughout his travails. In this instance, he feigns loyalty to Achish and uses the advantage gained by his trust to spy against the Philistines, gaining information that will later help him defeat this enemy. This is reminiscent of a more recent Israeli spy, Eli Cohen.  During the 1960s Cohen managed to infiltrate the highest echelons of the Syrian army, to spy on Israel’s behalf. He provided the IDF with critical information that would assist Israel in the Six Day War and enable it to liberate the Golan Heights.  Though Cohen was captured and executed by the Syrians, the State and People of Israel continue to benefit from his sacrifice to this very day. The Golan Heights is home to flourishing communities, and provides great strategic value to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome of the Sneak and Debast Davids forays were that he then used the Philistines to help him Exterminate the House of Saul(The Real King of the Jews) bar Sauls Daughter,after he achieved his disreputable Murder of King Saul...He then Exterminated the Philistines...IT WAS THESE REASONS THAT HE WAS NEVER ALLOWED TO CONSECRATE THE TEMPLE IN JERUSALEM(BECAUSE OF HIS BAD DEEDS)...I WAS DAVIDS SON THAT EVENTUALLY CONSECRATED THE TEMPLE
> 
> See folks theliq knows all on the DECEIT OF DAVID...The Usurper King(and in modern times the ZIONIST CULT)
Click to expand...



Do Zionist cultists go in here?





Zion Seion Baptist chapel St Davids, Pembrokeshire, Wales


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*The Philistine lords came marching, each with his units of hundreds and of thousands; and David and his men came marching last, with Achish*
> _I Samuel 29:2 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> v’-sar-NAY f’-lish-TEEM o-v’-REEM l’-may-OT v’-la-a-la-FEEM v’-da-VID va-a-na-SHAV
> o-v’-REEM ba-a-kha-ro-NAH im a-KHEESH
> 
> *King David and Eli Cohen*
> It is certainly impossible that King _David_ would have been willing, as this verse implies, to wage war against Israel. Though he was fleeing from King _Shaul_ (Saul), _David_ remains completely loyal to his people throughout his travails. In this instance, he feigns loyalty to Achish and uses the advantage gained by his trust to spy against the Philistines, gaining information that will later help him defeat this enemy. This is reminiscent of a more recent Israeli spy, Eli Cohen.  During the 1960s Cohen managed to infiltrate the highest echelons of the Syrian army, to spy on Israel’s behalf. He provided the IDF with critical information that would assist Israel in the Six Day War and enable it to liberate the Golan Heights.  Though Cohen was captured and executed by the Syrians, the State and People of Israel continue to benefit from his sacrifice to this very day. The Golan Heights is home to flourishing communities, and provides great strategic value to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome of the Sneak and Debast Davids forays were that he then used the Philistines to help him Exterminate the House of Saul(The Real King of the Jews) bar Sauls Daughter,after he achieved his disreputable Murder of King Saul...He then Exterminated the Philistines...IT WAS THESE REASONS THAT HE WAS NEVER ALLOWED TO CONSECRATE THE TEMPLE IN JERUSALEM(BECAUSE OF HIS BAD DEEDS)...I WAS DAVIDS SON THAT EVENTUALLY CONSECRATED THE TEMPLE
> 
> See folks theliq knows all on the DECEIT OF DAVID...The Usurper King(and in modern times the ZIONIST CULT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do Zionist cultists go in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zion Seion Baptist chapel St Davids, Pembrokeshire, Wales
Click to expand...

PLEASE do not answer the troll.  Thank you.


----------



## rylah

*Avishai Cohen - Song of Hope*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

* Yemen Blues - Um Min Al Yaman*
**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pilgrims Abound: 2018 Passes Record for Tourism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Listening to a world of adventures, one magic book at a time


----------



## rylah

*One of my favorite tracks - Yehudia stream*


----------



## rylah

*A-WA* is an Israeli band made up of the three sisters Tair, Liron, and Tagel Haim.

Wonder from which region came the 11,600000 views?


----------



## rylah

*Balkan Beat Box - Pachima | Live in New York | 
*


----------



## Mindful

Beautiful soldiers.


----------



## rylah

*Take Tom Cohen, invite young and old virtuoso players, mix some Europe with Middle Eastern grooves, sprinkle some rock singers on top -

Jerusalem **Orchestra ** E&W*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Yes this is REAL JERUSALEM, but too magical to be of this world...


----------



## rylah

_"Hallelujah! Praise G-d in His holy place, 
praise Him in the firmament of His might.

Praise Him with His mighty deeds, 
praise Him as befits His superb greatness.

Praise Him with a shofar blast, 
praise Him with psaltery and lyre.

Praise Him with timbres and dance,
praise Him with stringed instruments and flute.

Praise Him with resounding cymbals,
praise Him with resonant cymbals.
Let every soul praise G-d. Hallelujah!"_  - (Tehilim 150)


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Toughness Knocks Out Actor Frank Grillo


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Residue found in 3,600-year-old Holy Land tomb rewrites the history of vanilla


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*It is a land which Hashem your God looks after, on which Hashemyour God always keeps His eye, from year’s beginning to year’s end*
_Deuteronomy 11:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-retz a-sher a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha do-RAYSH o-TAH ta-MEED ay-NAY a-do-NAI
e-lo-HE-kha BA may-ray-SHEET ha-sha-NAH v’-AD a-kha-REET sha-NAH

*Staying Focused on Israel*
This is the only time that the Bible tells us how _Hashem_ (God) "spends His time." From the beginning of the year until the end, the Creator of the universe focuses His "eye" on Israel. As we are instructed to walk in _Hashem_'s ways, we must likewise keep an eye focused on the Land of Israel from year's beginning to year's end.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Artifact from First Temple period unearthed in Jerusalem


Straight from the Bible: Tiny First Temple stone weight unearthed in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Hashem said to Moshe, “Go to Pharaoh and say to him, ‘Thus says Hashem, the God of the Hebrews: Let My people go to worship Me*
_Exodus 9:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YO-mer a-do-NAI el mo-SHEH BO el par-OH v’-di-bar-TA ay-LAV koh a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HAY ha-iv-REEM sha-LAKH et a-MEE v’-ya-av-DU-nee

*Let My People Go*
Unfortunately, the bondage of Jews was not limited to the period of slavery in Egypt. There have been many other such incidents in history. Golda Meir, while serving as Israel’s first ambassador to the Soviet Union, worked tirelessly to facilitate the immigration to Israel of Jews trapped behind the “Iron Curtain.” Upon her arrival, some 50,000 Jews greeted Golda for the _Shabbat_, despite fear of the Soviet regime. She was astonished. “I prayed together with them, Oh, how I prayed. I was caught up in a torrent of love so strong it literally took my breath away!” The 10,000 old Israeli Shekel banknote, followed by the first 10 New Israeli Shekel banknote, honored Golda Meir with her image on one side and on the other, an illustration of the mass of Russian Jews and the expression, taken from this verse, “Let My people go.”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Cappuccino Milk Muffins


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Netflix Series Shines Light on Israel’s Counter-Terror Expertise


----------



## rylah

*Full Trunk - Show us what you got *
**


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Your servants take delight in its stones, and cherish its dust*
_Psalms 102:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee ra-TZU a-va-DE-kha et a-va-NE-ha v’-et a-fa-RAH y’-kho-NAY-nu

*The Stones of Israel*
This verse contains a promise from _Hashem_ (God), repeated often in the Bible, to redeem His people. Many ask by what right do the Children of Israel deserve to be redeemed? This verse implies that the answer lies in their commitment to the Land of Israel; even if the Jewish people demonstrate insufficient commitment to _Torah_, as long as they love the dust and the stones of Israel, God will consider this sufficient to allow for the redemption. Many of the early twentieth-century Zionists may not have been religiously observant, but nevertheless, it was their love of the land which paved the way for the beginning of the flowering of the redemption.


----------



## rylah

*Uziya Tzadok - Mabrouk (wedding song)*


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Mama'le Papa'le (wedding song)*
**


----------



## rylah

Do not turn to my stubbornness
And not to my anger and fury
Remember the winter of my days
And judge me to favor

Until when my Lover, will You leave me like that,
Return my respect and have mercy on me.

Listen to my voice and joyful singing
And listened to my cry for help
Sprout and grow the fund of my salvation
Send Yinon and redeem me

Until when my Lover, will You leave me like that,
Return my respect and have mercy on me.

My haters have multiplied from every direction
Save me Living G-d my maker
Draw near the day of Ben-Yishay coming
Elyahu the prophet will come to inform me


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chickpea and Dill Salad


----------



## rylah

Peaceful Shabat to all


----------



## Mindful

Soon:


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The speech of the century that everyone is listening to


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Jacob Got a New Name - Our Jewish name reflects our identity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former NBC correspondent’s new novel is a love letter to the Jewish homeland


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Vacationing in Samaria after Airbnb boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Beersheba, pioneering locals spearhead desert city’s urban renewal


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israeli National Flower the Anemone Kalanit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Science Minister: 'National pride' in Israel's first lunar landing mission


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*It has been clearly demonstrated to you that Hashem alone is God; there is none beside Him.*
_Deuteronomy 4:35 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-TAH ha-r’-ay-TA la-DA-at KEE a-do-NAI HU ha-e-lo-HEEM AYN OD mi-l’-va-DO

*Forging Relationships*
Our greatest ability as humans is our capacity to think and ponder. In this verse, we are told that we must recognize, or know about, the existence of the one true God. The Hebrew phrase in this verse for ‘clearly demonstrated’ is _har’eita lada’at_ (הראת לדעת). However, in Biblical Hebrew, _da’at_ also refers to a deep, intimate connection, as in, “Now the man knew his wife _Chava_” (Genesis 4:1). It therefore follows that the verse actually means that as humans, we are required not just to know about _Hashem_, but also to forge a deep connection with Him, the Almighty Creator.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*So the elders of the Yehudim progressed in the building, urged on by the prophesying of Chagai the Navi and Zecharya son of Ido, and they brought the building to completion under the aegis of the God of Yisrael and by the order of Cyrus and Darius and King Artaxerxes of Persia*
_Ezra 6:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-sha-VAY y’-hu-da-YAY ba-NA-yin u-matz-l’-KHEEN bin-vu-AT kha-GAI n’-vi-YAH
uz-khar-YAH bar i-DO uv-NO v’-shakh-LI-lu min TA-am e-LAH yis-ra-AYL u-mi-t’-AYM
KO-resh v’-dar-YA-vesh v’-ar-takh-SHAS-t’ ME-lekh pa-RAS

*God's Agents*
The autonomy of the Jewish people has often been subject to the blessings or restraints of foreigners. Cyrus’s edict to allow the People of Israel to return to the Land of Israel and rebuild the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) was a ray of hope in a bleak time. Persian approval of Jewish authority constituted a remarkable turning of the tide for the exiled Jews. Though construction of the Temple was temporarily halted, it was eventually completed in the sixth year of the reign of Darius, with his permission. The British Government’s 1917 Balfour Declaration possessed similar promise when it declared: “His Majesty’s government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object.” In both these cases, it was non-Jews serving as God’s agents who facilitated the return of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Remember this guy from Corey's video?*


His name is Yonatan Sharon, 
and he's apparently also a freaking mother percussion virtuoso!

*Yonatan Sharon and Matityahu Pe'er - improvisation in the Judean mountains*


----------



## rylah

Well they don’t call it the start-up nation for nothing.... 
spotted in #TelAviv






StandWithUs on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why is Hanukkah Eight Nights? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Humor

Shortage of Stones in West Bank Leaves Youth Asking: 'What Will We Throw Next?' - The Mideast Beast


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Ancient Olive Grove in Lachish*
 Photo Credit: Flavio 

*"I am like a green olive tree in the house of God; I trust in the lovingkindness of God forever and ever."*
Psalms 52:10


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish History


----------



## MJB12741

Is there anyone not impressed with Israel's priority on education & the results?

Ten Fun Facts About Israeli Education - Amazing Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

William Shatner reminisces about his Hanukkah traditions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archeological findings

9,000 Year Old Stone Mask Sheds Light on Stone Age Cottage Industry


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Bohemian Chanukah (a Queen adaptation)


----------



## Sixties Fan

4 historic memorial sites to visit in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Olive and Tomato Dip


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lehi fighter Ezra Yachin promoted in rank: 'I enlisted for life'


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

My school, Hebrew Public, gave me a love of Israel


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

With winter rains, green returns to scorched Gaza periphery


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Quarter to Africa – Like a ChiLd*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Quarter to Africa – Like a ChiLd*



Beautiful looking people in that.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel 
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

I guess I,m not a fan of whatever kind of music it was, or the manner of presentation.



Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quarter to Africa – Like a ChiLd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking people in that.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I'm to old.  It was not appealing at all.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I guess I,m not a fan of whatever kind of music it was, or the manner of presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quarter to Africa – Like a ChiLd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking people in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm to old.  It was not appealing at all.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I loved that one.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I guess I,m not a fan of whatever kind of music it was, or the manner of presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quarter to Africa – Like a ChiLd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking people in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm to old.  It was not appealing at all.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Try this classic...

*Orit Atar - **Pomegranate** Tree*


----------



## rylah

*Mush ben-Ari - Like In Life*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah Song and Music Guide | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Honey straight from the beehive in the Negohot Almond grove
by Chavi Cohen*
_*"A land flowing with milk and honey" *_
Exodus 3;13


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Sufganiyot (Jelly Donuts)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Light the Hanukkah Menorah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Or if a foreigner who is not of Your people Yisrael comes from a distant land for the sake of Your name*
_I Kings 8:41 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-GAM el ha-nokh-REE a-SHER lo may-a-m’-KHA yis-ra-AYL HU u-VA may-E-retz r’-kho-KAH l’-MA-an sh’-ME-kha

*The Prayers of Foreigners*
King Solomon dedicated the first _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) on the festival of _Sukkot_and, in his inaugural address, asked _Hashem_ (God) to hear the prayers of foreigners who would “come to pray towards this house” (verse 42). The first Temple was constructed with the assistance of members of gentile nations, under the leadership of Hiram of Tyre. Similarly, the second Temple was built thanks to the permission and encouragement of Cyrus of Persia, and the third Temple will one day also be built with the participation of righteous non-Jews. This international participation is necessary, as the the _Beit Hamikdash_ is meant to be a “house of prayer for all nations” (Isaiah 56:7).


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Essential Latke Recipes You Need For Hanukkah — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

20 Must-Visit Attractions in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chag Channukah  Sameach


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Several Israel-themed films heading to Sundance


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wikipedia uploads 28,000 photos of pre-state Israel, for all to use


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*On the contrary, if you keep silent in this crisis, relief and deliverance will come to the Yehudim from another quarter, while you and your father’s house will perish. And who knows, perhaps you have attained to royal position for just such a crisis*
_Esther 4:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE im ha-kha-RAYSH ta-kha-ree-SHEE ba-AYT ha-ZOT RE-vakh v’-ha-tza-LAH
ya-a-MOD la-y’-hu-DEEM mi-ma-KOM a-KHAYR v’-AT u-VAYT a-VEEKH to-VAY-du
u-MEE yo-DAY-a im l’-AYT ka-ZOT hi-GA-at la-mal-KHUT

*Standing Up For Israel*
_Mordechai_’s inspiring words move _Esther_ to courageously step up and defend her people. _Mordechai _does not say, “If you are silent now, then we are all doomed,” because he knows that the God of Israel will never forsake His people. Instead, _Mordechai_ empowers _Esther_ to take a leading role in the redemption, and not to sit quietly on the sidelines as it unfolds. In every generation there are those who threaten the existence of the Nation of Israel. Ultimately, _Hashem_ (God) will defend His people and His land, but is up to each individual to decide if he or she will stand up, as Queen _Esther_ did, on behalf of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## anynameyouwish

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)




This LIB/PROG replies;

what I like about Israel

1.  they are on our side.
2. we can depend on  them
3. they are a VERY TOUGH military  force


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah Live: Paris - Jerusalem - New York


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The glory of this latter House shall be greater than that of the former one, said the lord of Hosts; and in this place I will grant prosperity—declares the lord of Hosts*
_Haggai 2:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ga-DOL yih-YEH k’-VOD ha-BA-yit ha-ZEH ha-a-kha-RON min HA-ri-SHON a-MAR
a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT u-va-ma-KOM ha-ZEH e-TAYN sha-LOM n’-UM a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT

*The City of Glory*
_Haggai_ prophesies of a time when all the nations of the world will recognize _Hashem_(God), Whose glory rests on the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) in _Yerushalayim_(Jerusalem). _Haggai_ promises that “in this place I will grant _shalom_ (),” translated here as ‘prosperity’ but generally meaning ‘peace’. The word _makom_ (), ‘place,’ often refers to a sacred place that God chooses, and specifically refers to _Yerushalayim_. This promise of peace in _Yerushalayim_ corresponds with the tradition that _Yerushalayim_ is the city of peace, and is reflected in the Hebrew name of the city. _Yerushalayim_ is derived from two words, _yerush_ — _shalom_ (ירוש-שלום), ‘an inheritance of peace.’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Islamic Cleric: Jews Judaizing Judaism – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tv Shows

HOT series 'Uri and Ella' picked up by CBS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eight viral videos for eight nights of Hanukkah fun


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukah Gelt: Cache of Rare Gold Coins Discovered at Caesarea Port


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Bake Your Latkes This Hanukkah. You Won't Regret it. | The Nosher


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Speak to Aharon and say to him, When you mount the lamps, let the seven lamps give light at the front of the menorah*
_Numbers 8:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

da-BAYR el a-ha-RON v’-a-mar-TA ay-LAV b’-ha-a-lo-t’-KHA et ha-nay-ROT el MUL
p’-NAY ha-m’-no-RAH ya-EE-ru shiv-AT ha-nay-ROT

*Today is the First Night of Chanukah*
_Chanukah_ is an eight-day holiday that marks the rededication of the Second _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) in 164 CE, after its desecration by King Antiochus, as well as the victory of the Jewish people in their fight against religious oppression. The holiday is observed by lighting an eight-branched _Chanukah_ menorah each night. On the first night one candle is lit. A candle is added each night, culminating in 8 candles being lit on the last night.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands march in Jewish People's Parade

6,000 participate in first international Jewish People’s Parade


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
Click to expand...


Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!

Category:   | Herald Sun



> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.



Israel's enemies are mine!! 

Greg


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ruins of the Hasmonean royal winter palaces near Jericho. Photo: Wikicommons.


After Months of Closure, IDF Opens Ancient Maccabee Palaces to Hanukkah Tourists


----------



## Sixties Fan

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!  But do stay away from the trolls, and much less answering them on this thread.
If still possible, please delete your post.

Lechaim


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv Inaugurates New Bike Path Network In Bid To Become 'Amsterdam' Of The Middle East | Design News


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...




gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

All horrible I know Greg but unfortunately this Schism is a two way street,and no one is prepared to change...I will ignore your crass comment as I am the only poster that wants a free and peaceful Israel and Palestine...so your comment I throw in the Dustbin of History...You need to Grow Up.I am not Israels Enemy You need to GROW A BACKBONE


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All horrible I know Greg but unfortunately this Schism is a two way street,and no one is prepared to change...I will ignore your crass comment as I am the only poster that wants a free and peaceful Israel and Palestine...so your comment I throw in the Dustbin of History...You need to Grow Up.I am not Israels Enemy You need to GROW A BACKBONE
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with my spine, mate!! You seem unbalanced wrt the orchestrators of terrorism and defending against it.

But I am very impressed with the cycle paths in Tel Aviv. Brisbane has a similar system.

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All horrible I know Greg but unfortunately this Schism is a two way street,and no one is prepared to change...I will ignore your crass comment as I am the only poster that wants a free and peaceful Israel and Palestine...so your comment I throw in the Dustbin of History...You need to Grow Up.I am not Israels Enemy You need to GROW A BACKBONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with my spine, mate!! You seem unbalanced wrt the orchestrators of terrorism and defending against it.
> 
> But I am very impressed with the cycle paths in Tel Aviv. Brisbane has a similar system.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Copied From those,Originally developed in Perth in the early 70's no doubt but glad to hear you do have a spine..Mate...st


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Stuffed in the head. lmao.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TrueTT

Hard to narrow it down. The country is so amazing all-around.

What I like most though- if I have to say- is their military. The IDF really cleans up nice.

Right, Palestinians?

LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

15 Festive Recipes to Make This Chanukah


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Truly Hashem has comforted Tzion, Comforted all her ruins; He has made her wilderness like Eden, Her desert like the Garden of Hashem. Gladness and joy shall abide there, Thanksgiving and the sound of music*
_Isaiah 51:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee ni-KHAM a-do-NAI tzi-YON ni-KHAM kol kho-r’-vo-TE-ha va-YA-sem mid-ba-RAH
k’-AY-den v’-ar-va-TAH k’-gan a-do-NAI sa-SON v’-sim-KHA yi-ma-TZAY VAH to-DA
v’-KOL zim-RAH

*The Comfort of Zion*
The Land of Israel has a supernatural quality to it. While under foreign occupation, it resembles an arid desert. However, under Jewish sovereignty, it comes to life, flourishes, and yields great produce. Indeed, for nearly two millennia, as the land switched hands numerous times between various foreign powers, including the Romans, the Arabs and the Turks, the land lay utterly desolate. Amazingly, the modern rebirth of the Jewish state in 1948 has brought with it an astounding development of the land, to the point where once again the Jewish people can claim a flourishing country all their own. In agriculture, technology, and culture, Israel ranks among the most advanced countries of the world. Indeed, we are witnessing the Lord comfort “all her ruins".


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lighting the Hanukkah Menorah the Hard Way at Technion


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Maccabees to the IDF:  6 things you need to know about Hanukah (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stuffed in the head. lmao.
Click to expand...

Now on Ignore AKA "NOI"


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> From the Maccabees to the IDF:  6 things you need to know about Hanukah (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


NOI


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've see quite a few in Israelstan,I agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq: you're stuffed in the head!!
> 
> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MELBOURNE-BORN girl was killed by a suicide bomb more than a decade ago. Her death occupies her father's mind every day, compounded by the release of the orchestrator of the terrorism.
> -----
> 
> ARNOLD Roth's grief follows no guidebook. His daughter Malki was killed a decade ago.
> 
> Yet it might have been last week, so clear is his recall of the 12 hours after the bomb blast, when Malki's fate lay in official limbo, and Roth scrambled to a hospital on the mistaken tip that his daughter lay unidentified on an operating table.
> 
> Malki's life and death is the "central theme" of Roth's thinking. Each day, he sits in what was his daughter's bedroom, now his study, and runs a Jerusalem technology company.
> 
> Roth sometimes gazes at the political campaign stickers, all bright splashes and irony, his daughter used to paste on her bedroom walls. The stickers remind him of her sunny ways, as do the cheques he signs in her name, and the charity founded in her honour that helps families with disabled children.
> 
> Yet the jar of her absence will never fade. He remembers later retracing her final steps that day, her hurried farewell to her mother dozing in bed that morning, then the trail of text messages that placed Malki, inexorably, in a pizza restaurant where 15 people were killed for no good reason.
> 
> The wait for news went on and on. About 2am on August 10, 2001, Roth went numb at the confirmation of Malki's death. His daughter was 15 when she queued for lunch on a hot afternoon the day before. She had no enemies. She did not subscribe to hateful beliefs that might inspire them.
> 
> A young Arab man had sat down at a nearby table, gulped down his final meal, and detonated a guitar case of explosives.
> 
> His was the first major suicide bombing in a campaign against civilian targets in Israel. It changed everything; for the Roths, obviously, but also for everyone else, everywhere. Humanity was confronting a new blight, in this and 9/11 a few weeks later, that remains rampant a decade on.
> 
> This bombing wasn't about territory or rights. There was no victory sought, only terror to be wrought. Malki, born in Melbourne and raised in Jerusalem, was murdered, as a Jew, in the name of God, or Allah. She died for the sake of religion - gone wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's enemies are mine!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All horrible I know Greg but unfortunately this Schism is a two way street,and no one is prepared to change...I will ignore your crass comment as I am the only poster that wants a free and peaceful Israel and Palestine...so your comment I throw in the Dustbin of History...You need to Grow Up.I am not Israels Enemy You need to GROW A BACKBONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with my spine, mate!! You seem unbalanced wrt the orchestrators of terrorism and defending against it.
> 
> But I am very impressed with the cycle paths in Tel Aviv. Brisbane has a similar system.
> 
> NOI
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah’s story of salvation also teaches us deep lessons that we can apply to our own lives throughout the year. 

Here are eight lessons that I learn from the Chanukah miracles that teach a beautiful perspective on how to live a more meaningful life: 


Few can win over many. It’s not the numbers that are always so significant; it’s the passion and the power of your conviction. 
Don’t conform to popular opinion just because it is popular. Stay true to yourself and your inner values. 
A little light can dispel much darkness. One positive word or one positive action can erase so much gloom. 
Don’t fight darkness; enlighten it by shining the light of truth and purpose. Don’t dwell on negativity or failures; instead, focus on positive change. 
Increase the light every night. Don’t be satisfied with your achievements; keep aiming higher. 
It is not enough to light up one’s own self; light up the outdoors as well. Share your wisdom and good fortune with others. 
When we go beyond our natural abilities, G-d responds with miracles. 
The Jewish people are a miraculous nation. Despite all those who tried to decimate us, we are here to stay—and to thrive and flourish.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*In The Mountains of Samaria*
 Photo Credit: TzaleMiri


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

100-year-old rabbinic document describing Western Wall found


----------



## Sixties Fan

Time to make — or eat — the doughnuts, and other Hanukkah treats


----------



## rylah

*The Idan Raichel Project - From the depths 
*


----------



## rylah

America had Barry Sisters singing Yiddish folk songs,
Israel has Tair sisters doing the Jewish Yemenite hip version...


----------



## rylah

Sarit Hadad is a true prodigy musician, she plays on several instruments and speaks 5 languages,  an iconic figure in Israeli culture.  Outstanding success in home charts and countries like Lebanon, Jordan, Italy and Turkey to name a few.

*Famous Israeli wedding song *


----------



## rylah

*Quarter to Africa - the LayBack*
**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Wyatt earp

*Your Favorite Things About Israel*


Because I feel it's a mini United States they free..


*.*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Gal Gadot on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more... - Photo Gallery - IMDb


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Yonatan Razel's new version for 'Maoz Tzur'


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He made the menorah of pure gold. He made the menorah—its base and its shaft—of hammered work; its cups, calyxes, and petals were of one piece with it*
_Exodus 37:17 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YA-as et ha-m’-no-RAH za-HAV ta-HOR mik-SHAH a-SAH et ha-m’-no-RAH y’-ray-KHAH v’-ka-NAH g’-vee-E-ha kaf-to-RE-ha uf-ra-KHE-ha mi-ME-nah ha-YU

*The Golden Menorah*
The _menorah_, made of “pure gold,” was lit with pure olive oil and gave off a radiant light. The light of the menorah is symbolic of the Jewish Nation’s duty to spread the light of Torah and God’s will. The pure gold and olive oil are reflective of the pure intentions necessary to influence the nations of the world for the sake of Heaven. Today, the _menorah_ is the official symbol of the State of Israel, which represents the eternity of the Jewish People. The bronze _menorah_, located across from the Knesset, Israel’s parliament in _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem), was modeled after the menorah of the Temple. The six side branches are engraved with depictions of events from the Bible, as well as the Jews in exile. The center branch of this impressive _menorah_ tells the story of the return to the Land of Israel, up until the establishment of the State of Israel. Now that the People of Israel have returned home, they can again work together to spread light to the rest of the world.


----------



## Mindful

Spinning the dreidel.

WATCH: That Time President George H. W. Bush Spun the Dreidel


----------



## rylah

"Gamar Badawi" LAROZ laroz , arguably one of the most established and skilled  producers  in the music world today. The works of  Laroz are numerous, and show diversity and unmatched production skills. From the chilled out jazzy vibes of  "Laroz is a rose" , to the dub and reggae masterpiece "Allstars". Laroz has also co-operated with Israel's top artists, co-writnig and co- producing some of the most significant Israeli albums of the 90's.

Rachela started singing in Arabic after an accident in the Sinai desert which led to her studying the language and connecting with the culture, and eventually her success in the Gulf states.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Today we'll light 6 Chanukah lights (and a shamash) plus the Shabbat candles. *Now that's a lot of light!*


----------



## MJB12741

Quentin Tarantino and Daniella Pick visit Israel, celebrate Hanukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today's Laws & Customs*
*• Kindle Six Chanukah Lights before sunset
*
In commemoration of the miracle of Chanukah we kindle the Chanukah lights—oil lamps or candles—each evening of the eight-day festival, increasing the number of lights each evening. For tonight we kindle *six* lights. (In the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall; this evening, then, commences the 3rd day of Chanukah).

IMPORTANT: Because of the prohibition to kindle fire on Shabbat, the Chanukah lights must be lit _before_ lighting the Shabbat candles, and should contain enough oil (or the candle be big enough) to burn until 30 minutes after nightfall.


----------



## MJB12741

Algeria from How 21 Countries Around the World Celebrate Hanukkah Slideshow


----------



## Sixties Fan

Y-Studs - Don't Stop Me Now: A Queen Hanukkah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah video night 7: Sruli & Netanel - Chanukah Pop Medley ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Vampire Diaries' star Kat Graham tours Israel


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Apple Cider Donuts


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

A Brief Guide to Art in Israel, From Tel Aviv to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Sunday, Tevet 1, 5779 · December 9, 2018
Chanukah Day 7 • Rosh Chodesh Tevet*
*Today's Laws & Customs*

*• Rosh Chodesh Observances
*
Today is the 2nd of the two _Rosh Chodesh_ ("Head of the Month") days for the month of *Tevet* (when a month has 30 days, both the last day of the month and the first day of the following month serve as the following month's Rosh Chodesh).

The _Yaaleh V'yavo_ prayer is added to the Amidah and to Grace After Meals, and the additional Musaf prayer is said. Because it is also Chanukah today, the "full" Hallel (Psalms 113-118) is recited (and not the "partial Hallel" said on the Rosh Chodesh days of other months).

Many have the custom to mark Rosh Chodesh with a festive meal and reduced work activity. The latter custom is prevalent amongst women, who have a special affinity with Rosh Chodesh -- the month being the feminine aspect of the Jewish Calendar.

*Links:* The 29th Day; The Lunar Files

*• Kindle Eight Chanukah Lights tonight
*
In commemoration of the miracle of Chanukah we kindle the Chanukah lights—oil lamps or candles—each evening of the eight-day festival, increasing the number of lights each evening. Tonight we kindle *eight* lights. (In the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall; this evening, then, commences the 3rd day of Chanukah).

The lights—which ideally should be kindled soon after sunset—must burn for at least half an hour after nightfall.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bonus Chanukah video: New York Boys Choir - "Spin That Dreidel" (feat. Avremi G.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel tribute: Giant menorah in skies of Singapore


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*“And what,” I asked him, “are those two olive trees, one on the right and one on the left of the menorah?”*
_Zechariah 4:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-A-an va-o-MAR ay-LAV mah sh’-NAY ha-zay-TEEM ha-AY-leh al y’-MEEN ha-m’-no-RAH v’-al s’-mo-LAH

*The Two Olive Trees*
The _menorah_ and olive branches depicted in Zechariah's vision were chosen as the centerpieces of the State of Israel’s emblem. According to its designers, the olive branches symbolize the state’s peaceful intentions. The image of the _menorah_, copied from the Arch of Titus, attests to the link of the Jewish people with their glorious past in their homeland, and Israel’s return to its former luster. There are perhaps no two better symbols to represent the Jewish people. Oil is extracted when pressure is applied. In a similar fashion, the Jewish people are refined when faced with difficulty, as hardship allows one to become more sensitive to others and form a closer connection with _Hashem_(God). It follows that olive oil is used to light the _menorah_, representing clarity and wisdom for the entire world.


----------



## rylah

*Lior Elmaleh - Azamer Bishvahin*

Words: Rabbi Yitzhak Luria 16th century Tzfat
Music: Shlomo Amzaleg


----------



## rylah

*Quarter To Africa - Drop you Fears *


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah video night 8: TeamMate "Best Chanukah Ever" (Official Lyric Video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historic Chanukah Lighting in Berlin as Response to Hitler & the Nazis


----------



## rylah

They'll tell you that you that from My heart you're uprooted
And exiled forever from above My table
They'll remind you of things you've hidden
Until your entire body trembles with shame
They will point to all your mistakes
Your stupidity, your affection for evil
They will nag "It was in your hands"
"And now you have no way back"

And you will listen to them
And you will believe them

They will prove to you that My mercy has a limit
Which you have crossed in the haste of your feet
No scream no sigh no trick
Will not return My face to you
They'll tell you about a whispering divine voice
Saying "return naughty children"
"Everyone except you"
They'll suggest to you
Sine you've been caught in the net
"Now twitch in pleasure"

Do not listen to them
Do not believe them

Know my beloved child
Because from My heart you're not uprooted
To Me you're forever
A beautiful child a son of amusement

From their words the truth is not absent
You have something to repent for
Things you could have chosen differently
And you did not find the courage to regret it
Yet My love take this away from your heart
Every thought of fear at a time
Underneath every piercing truth lies
The real truth

Do not listen to them
Do not believe them

Know my beloved child
Because from My heart you're not uprooted
To Me you're forever
A  beautiful child a son of amusement

It's true that I love justice
But above that I love mercy

*Shuli Rand - Know My Beloved Child*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel becomes member of global body against money laundering, terror financing


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/one-of-oldest-wicks-in-the-world-uncovered/2018/12/10/


Tiny 1,500-year-old flax lamp wick illuminates ancient Jewish law


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*You have proffered him blessings of good things, have set upon his head a crown of fine gold*
_Psalms 21:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee t’-ka-d’-ME-nu bir-KHOT TOV ta-SHEET l’-ro-SHO a-TE-ret PAZ

*Crowning the King of Israel*
This psalm praises the king of Israel and prays that he conquer Israel’s enemies. _Hashem_(God) places a gold crown on his head, as a symbol of His protection and providence. The first king of Israel, _Shaul_ (Saul), came from the tribe of _Binyamin_ (Benjamin). The prophet _Shmuel_ (Samuel) anoints him in the hills of _Efraim_ and the nation rallies behind him and crowns him king.


----------



## rylah

* "When We Come" *- Shlomi Shabat, Idan 'Amedi, Yoval Dayan and Guy Vihel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Pilot1

Hot, young women in military uniform.  Unlike in the U.S. where most of them look butch, or just unattractive.


----------



## MJB12741

Pilot1 said:


> Hot, young women in military uniform.  Unlike in the U.S. where most of them look butch, or just unattractive.




CAN I HAVE ONE?


----------



## Sixties Fan

At Zippori pool where Judah Hanasi may have bathed, a rare tiny pagan bull found


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archaeological Exhibition in Druze Village Tells Story of 6,500 Year Old Burial Cave


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prayer vigil for healing Ofra wounded at Western Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Best things to do in Israel with kids


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And when Ehud approached him, he was sitting alone in his cool upper chamber. Ehud said, “I have a message for you from Hashem”; whereupon he rose from his seat*
_Judges 3:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

av’-ay-HUD BA ay-LAV v’-hu yo-SHAYV ba-a-li-YAT ha-m’-kay-RAH a-sher LO l’-va-DO va-YO-mer ay-HUD d’-var e-lo-HEEM LEE ay-LE-kha va-YA-kom may-AL ha-ki-SAY

*God's Message*
_Ehud_ tells the Moabite king Eglon that he has a message for him from God. Eglon stands up, and _Ehud_ stabs him, thereby killing the oppressor of the Israelites. Although he delivered no verbal message, _Ehud_ told the truth: _Hashem_ (God) had instructed him to kill Eglon. At its core, God’s message is that ultimately, even if it takes time, He will always save the People of Israel from their oppressors. This true message that _Ehud _delivered to Eglon remains equally true in our time. Often the enemies of the Jewish people appear strong, and even claim many innocent victims. But God continues to send the message that ultimately, those who oppress His people will always be destroyed. Over time, the Jews’ persecutors all fade away, while the Nation of Israel lives forever.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*David and all the troops with him promptly crossed the Yarden, and by daybreak not one was left who had not crossed the Yarden*
_II Samuel 17:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-ya-KOM da-VID v’-khol ha-AM a-SHER i-TO va-ya-av-RU et ha-yar-DAYN ad OR ha-BO-ker ad a-KHAD LO ne-DAR a-SHER lo a-VAR et ha-yar-DAYN

*The Jordan River*
The Hebrew name for the Jordan river is _Yarden_ (ירדן), a word formed from the Hebrew words _yorayd_ Dan (יורד דן), which means ‘descends from Dan.’ The territory of Dan is the northernmost part of the Land of Israel. The Jordan river flows the length of the country from north to south, starting near Dan at the foot of Mount _Chermon_, and ending at the Dead Sea. In its 250 km course, the _Yarden_ descends from a height of over 2800 km above sea level to more than 350 km below, making it the river with the lowest elevation in the world.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## LA RAM FAN

talksalot said:


> Israel is a democracy.



the funniest fairy tale ever invented on the planet.
try war machine that murders women and children.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Jerusalem’s streets, an ancient wanderer inspires a modern day ode to home


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Amazing Performance by the Shalva Band


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And us He freed from there, that He might take us and give us the land that He had promised on oath to our fathers*
_Deuteronomy 6:23 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-o-TA-nu ho-TZEE mi-SHAM l’-MA-an ha-VEE o-TA-nu LA-tet LA-nu et ha-A-retz
a-SHER nish-BA la-a-vo-TAY-nu

*The Mayflower and the Jews*
Israel’s first Prime Minister, David Ben Gurion, summed up this verse in a speech he gave to the Peel Commission in 1936. “Three-hundred years ago, there came to the New World a boat, and its name was the Mayflower. The Mayflower’s landing on Plymouth Rock was one of the great historical events in the history of England and in the history of America. But I would like to ask any Englishman sitting here on the commission, what date did the Mayflower leave port? How many people were on the boat? Who were their leaders? What kind of food did they eat on the boat? More than three-thousand three-hundred years ago, long before the Mayflower, our people left Egypt, and every Jew in the world, wherever he is, knows what day they left. And he knows what food they ate. And we still eat that food with every anniversary. And we know who our leader was. And we sit down and tell the story to our children and grandchildren, in order to guarantee that it will never be forgotten. And we say our two slogans: ‘Now we may be enslaved, but next year, we'll be a free people.’ … Now we are in the prison of the Soviet Union. Now, we're in Germany where Hitler is destroying us. Now we’re scattered throughout the world, but next year, we’ll be in Jerusalem. There'll come a day that we'll come home to Zion, to the Land of Israel. That is the nature of the Jewish people.”


----------



## rylah

*Shuli Rand just released today:*


----------



## rylah

*Ester Rada & Red band - Should I Stay Or Should I Go*


----------



## rylah

*RedBand and Gidi Gov Featuring OSOG - Hey Brother 
*


----------



## rylah

For those who know Hebrew: Israeli comedy series about the life in the 80's (full episodes)


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Ester Rada & Red band - Should I Stay Or Should I Go*



I like this version of it:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Take note, Roger Waters!


Bon Jovi Heading to Israel: “Israel Really Has a Special Audience!”


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Then I said to them, “You see the bad state we are in—Yerushalayimlying in ruins and its gates destroyed by fire. Come, let us rebuild the wall of Yerushalayim and suffer no more disgrace*
_Nehemiah 2:17 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-o-MAR a-lay-HEM a-TEM ro-EEM ha-ra-AH a-SHER a-NAKH-nu VAH a-SHER
y’-ru-sha-LA-im kha-ray-VAH ush-a-RE-ha ni-tz’-TU va-AYSH l’-KHU v’-niv-NEH et
KHO-mat y’-ru-sha-LA-im v’-lo nih-YEH OD kher-PAH

*A City Rebuilt*
One of the Jewish prayers recited on the ninth day of the Hebrew month of _Av_, the day of the destruction of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple)h, states: “You destroyed Jerusalem by fire, so too will You rebuild it with fire.” Near the Western Wall, archaeologists uncovered a complex destroyed in the Roman fires of 70 CE, and spear-pierced skeletal remains found there gave silent testimony to the tragedy. Destruction by fire is comprehensible, but the idea of construction by fire is more difficult to understand. Perhaps it indicates the degree of passion necessary to engage in such a task. If this is the case, indeed we have merited living in a time where the latter fire is burning brighter, and many are answering _Nechemya_’s (Nehemiah's) call: “Come, let us rebuild!”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*In the ninth year, on the tenth day of the tenth month, the word of Hashem came to me*
_Ezekiel 24:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-HEE d’-var a-do-NAI ay-LAI ba-sha-NAH ha-t’-shee-EET ba-KHO-desh ha-a-see-REEbe-a-SOR la-KHO-desh lay-MOR

*The Tenth of Tevet*
In the final chapter describing _Yerushalayim_’s (Jerusalem's) downfall, the prophet mentions the date of the start of the Babylonian siege of _Yerushalayim_, describing it as the tenth day of the tenth month. This day, the tenth of the month of Tevet, is one of the four fast days mentioned in _Zecharya_ (Zechariah) (8:19) that were instituted after the destruction of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple), in commemoration of various stages of its destruction. Until today, Jews all over the world fast on the tenth of Tevet, to remember the Babylonian siege of Yerushalayim, to mourn over its destruction and to pray for it to be rebuilt.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Rainbows over the Jordan Valley*
 Photo Credit: Leah Shlomo 
*"This is the sign of the covenant which I make between Me and you and
every living creature that is with you, for perpetual generations"*
Psalms 9:12


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Today we are slaves, and the land that You gave our fathers to enjoy its fruit and bounty—here we are slaves on it!*
_Nehemiah 9:36 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

hi-NAY a-NAKH-nu ha-YOM a-va-DEEM v’-ha-A-retz a-sher na-TA-tah la-a-vo-TAY-nu 
e-e-KHOL et pir-YAH v’-et tu-VAH hi-NAY a-NAKH-nu a-va-DEEM a-LE-ha

*Serving God*
This chapter speaks of _Hashem_’s (God's) original promise to _Avraham_ (Abraham) to grant the Land of Israel to his descendants as an inheritance. It then continues with an overview of history, including the exodus from Egypt, the years in the desert, the acquisition of the Land of Israel and the many trials and tribulations that were the plight of the Israelites for many centuries. One might assume that _Hashem_ gave the land to the People of Israel so that they could rest in it at ease, and yet this verse states that in fact “we are slaves on it.” The Land of Israel is not just a homeland or national territory. It is a tool, a vehicle through which the people can fulfill their ultimate purpose: To serve God and serve as a light unto the nations – a mission requiring much hard work.


----------



## Mindful

Tevet 12 


In 1936, the Israeli Philharmonic Orchestra performed its inaugural concert, consisting of 75 Jewish musicians from major European orchestras who had made aliyah. The opening concert (of the "Palestine Orchestra," as it was then known) was conducted by the great Arturo Toscanini, who had escaped the rise of fascism in his native Italy. Said Toscanini: "I am doing this for humanity." 

The IPO has earned a reputation as one of the pre-eminent orchestras in the world: over the decades it has featured Isaac Stern, Leonard Bernstein, Yehuda Menuhin and Itzhak Perlman. One profound moment came in 1991 when Zubin Mehta conducted the orchestra during a Scud missile attack.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Daily Quote*

The Jewish people are compared to the stars sparkling in the high heavens; by their light, even he who walks in the darkness of night shall not blunder. Every Jew possesses enough moral and spiritual strength to influence friends and acquaintances, and bring them into a place of light.

— _Hayom Yom, Cheshvan 5_


----------



## Sixties Fan

NASA Reveals First-Ever Image From Inside Sun's Atmosphere Snapped With Israeli Tech | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Ranks in Top 3 of World’s Most Educated Countries


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Shabbat, Tevet 14, 5779 · December 22, 2018*
*Today in Jewish History*

*• Purim Hebron*
On this day, Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob came to the rescue of the Jewish community of Hebron, after an evil Pasha imprisoned its leaders and threatened to sell the entire Jewish population into slavery.

The Sephardic community of Hebron would celebrate this day to mark the great miracle which occurred.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The flashmob in Ben Gurion Airport that caught EVERYONE'S attention!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*When the word spread, the Israelites brought large quantities of grain, wine, oil, honey, and all kinds of agricultural produce, and tithes of all, in large amounts*
_II Chronicles 31:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-khif-ROTZ ha-da-VAR hir-BU v’-NAY yis-ra-AYL ray-SHEET da-GAN tee-ROSH v’-yitz-HAR ud-VASH v’-KHOL t’-vu-AT sa-DEH u-ma-SAR ha-KOL la-ROV hay-VEE-u

*Life in the Land*
The gifts and tithes brought to the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) and presented to the _Kohanim_ (Priests) and _Leviim_ (Levites) are examples of biblical commandments that apply only in the Land of Israel. A portion of the crops grown in the land is dedicated to the Creator before we eat from them ourselves, to remind us that no matter how hard we work the land, and despite the tremendous human effort required to produce it, our crops are really a gift from _Hashem_ (God). Additionally, gifts are given to the religious leaders of Israel, to provide physical sustenance in exchange for the spiritual nourishment they offer the people. Since they have no portion of land of their own, the _Kohanim_ and _Leviim_ are dependent on the rest of the nation for their physical nourishment. In return, their contribution elevates everyone else’s existence in the land. Such is life in the Land of Israel – the physical and spiritual are continuously intertwined.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.icepop.com/mystery-boat-..._US_D_MysteryBoat_v2_1610&utm_content=newnext

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Album.aspx/5/125082


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A quest for Safed charms finds modern delights infused with mysticism


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## harmonica

ok, most members want to see more of Bar Rafaeli --love that name-------- also


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For I Hashem am He who brought you up from the land of Egypt to be your God: you shall be holy, for I am holy*
_Leviticus 11:45 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE a-NEE a-do-NAI ha-ma-a-LEH et-KHEM may-E-retz mitz-RA-yim lih-YOT la-KHEM lay-lo-HEEM vih-yee-TEM k’-do-SHEEM KEE ka-DOSH A-nee

*To Be Holy*
This verse appears towards the end of the description of the kosher dietary laws. God draws a clear connection between obeying the kosher laws and sustaining a status of holiness. The Bible instructs the Children of Israel to distinguish between things which may be eaten and things which are not to be eaten. In handing these requirements to the Jewish people, _Hashem_ (God) is requiring that they distinguish themselves from the other nations. They are charged with a great responsibility to live a holy life, to follow God’s commandments and to come as close as possible to the holiness of _Hashem_. Through observance of the kosher dietary laws, the People of Israel are meant to have a positive influence on the rest of the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Conde Nast Traveler Names Israel One of Its ‘Most Incredible Travel Experiences’


----------



## Mindful

From Aish.

Tevet 15 


In 1963, Israel's first desalinating water facility opened in Eilat. Israel is inherently poor in water bodies -- about 90% of the land area is dryland, and 60% of the country is covered by the Negev desert. Desalination is a process of producing water from salty and/or contaminated water. Today, Israel's national water company, Mekorot, operates 29 desalination plants, mainly in the south of the country.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Sunday, Av 24, 5778 · August 5, 2018*
*Today in Jewish History*

*• Hasmonean Holiday (circa 100 BCE)
*
The Hasmoneans reinstated the rule of Jewish civil law, replacing Hellenist secular law, and declared this day a holiday.


----------



## Sixties Fan

2000-year-old ring found in City of David


Two-Thousand-Year-Old Ring Unearthed in the City Of David


----------



## Mindful

More apartheid: 

10 fabulous Arab restaurants transforming Israel’s culinary scene


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> More apartheid:
> 
> 10 fabulous Arab restaurants transforming Israel’s culinary scene


Maybe there's hope?

*Israel Restaurant Offers Discount to Jews, Arabs Who Eat Together*
_Kobi Tzafrir, the owner of Hummus Bar in the Israeli village of Kfar Vitkin, is offering a 50-percent discount to parties that are mixed Arab and Jewish.

"Afraid of Arabs? Afraid of Jews? We do not have Arabs! But we also have no Jews ... We have people!" he posted on the restaurant's Facebook page.
_​


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More apartheid:
> 
> 10 fabulous Arab restaurants transforming Israel’s culinary scene
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's hope?
> 
> *Israel Restaurant Offers Discount to Jews, Arabs Who Eat Together*
> _Kobi Tzafrir, the owner of Hummus Bar in the Israeli village of Kfar Vitkin, is offering a 50-percent discount to parties that are mixed Arab and Jewish.
> 
> "Afraid of Arabs? Afraid of Jews? We do not have Arabs! But we also have no Jews ... We have people!" he posted on the restaurant's Facebook page.
> _​
Click to expand...


I'm not interested in your sayings.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> I'm not interested in your sayings.


Because the only thing you understand is hate.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the only thing you understand is hate.
Click to expand...


That's your game, not mine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in your sayings.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the only thing you understand is hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your game, not mine.
Click to expand...

 Read first post. Thank you


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For a child has been born to us, A son has been given us. And authority has settled on his shoulders. He has been named
“The Mighty Hashem is planning grace; The Eternal Father, a peaceable ruler”*
_Isaiah 9:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kee YE-led yu-lad LA-nu BEN ni-tan LA-nu va-t’-HEE ha-mis-RAH al shikh-MO va-yik-RA sh’-MO PE-le yo-AYTZ AYL gi-BOR a-vee AD sar sha-LOM

*A Brighter Future*
Isaiah’s prophecy of the upcoming salvation of the people is combined with a vision regarding the birth of a child. Judging from the context of the prophecy, Isaiah appears to be referring to the righteous King _Chizkiyahu_, whom tradition credits with educating all the Children of Israel about the intricacies of _Hashem_’s (God's) laws. Over the last three chapters, Isaiah has combined prophecies of redemption with announcements of upcoming births. This signifies that even if the present may seem difficult, the future will always be brighter.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> That's your game, not mine.


You're so full of shit.  But that's what trolls are.  You're trying to act like "hope" = "hate".  My post was about hope and you wanted no part of it.  My post had nothing to do with hate, but yours did.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your game, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit.  But that's what trolls are.  You're trying to act like "hope" = "hate".  My post was about hope and you wanted no part of it.  My post had nothing to do with hate, but yours did.
Click to expand...


Go away.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Go away.


Why?  You don't even read my posts.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  You don't even read my posts.
Click to expand...


Go away.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  You don't even read my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away.
Click to expand...

IGNORE   THE  TROLLSSSSSSSS  !!!!!!  

On this thread

Todah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Who turned the rock into a pool of water,
the flinty rock into a fountain*
_Psalms 114:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-ho-f’-KHEE ha-TZUR a-gam MA-yim kha-la-MEESH l’-ma-y’-no MA-yim

*A Brighter Future*
This verse describes the great strength of _Hashem_ (God), Who can produce water from a rock. The Hebrew word for ‘the rock,’ _ha-tzur_ (הצור), alludes to something that is unmoving or stubborn. Yet if read backwards, the word becomes _rotzeh_ (רוצה) which means ‘want’ or ‘willing.’ Just as a rock can be turned into water, so too, obstinacy can be turned into willingness. And no matter how far a person is from God, he or she can always come closer. Additionally, _Tzur_ is one of the Bible’s names for the Almighty Himself. _Hashem_’s protection and kindness are as solid and unchanging as a rock.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Go away.


No.  Why don't you go fuck yourself?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> IGNORE   THE  TROLLSSSSSSSS  !!!!!!
> 
> On this thread
> 
> Todah


#2622 was not a troll post, but it did get a troll response.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> IGNORE   THE  TROLLSSSSSSSS  !!!!!!
> 
> On this thread
> 
> Todah
> 
> 
> 
> #2622 was not a troll post, but it did get a troll response.
Click to expand...

No, it was not a troll post, but you are a troll and you give some people Hives, which is why I ask people to not answer trolls like you.

Thank you for your post, you can now stop foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More apartheid:
> 
> 10 fabulous Arab restaurants transforming Israel’s culinary scene
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's hope?
> 
> *Israel Restaurant Offers Discount to Jews, Arabs Who Eat Together*
> _Kobi Tzafrir, the owner of Hummus Bar in the Israeli village of Kfar Vitkin, is offering a 50-percent discount to parties that are mixed Arab and Jewish.
> 
> "Afraid of Arabs? Afraid of Jews? We do not have Arabs! But we also have no Jews ... We have people!" he posted on the restaurant's Facebook page.
> _​
Click to expand...

And one point about your " maybe there is hope? "  quote.


Jews have hired and worked with non Jews forever.
Jews have hired and worked with Arabs, Druze and Bedouins since they started returning to their ancestral land with the aim of recreating their ancient Nation.

Jews, Arabs, Druze, Bedouins, Muslim, Christians, Bahai, and many others, constantly work together, study together, eat together in Israel. 

Hope....for Peace....will only come when the Muslims give up their learnings against the Jews, the Charters they insist on holding on to, and the education they insist on giving to each and every generation of Arabs, and all other Muslims.

I have constantly posted about Jews and Muslims living in peace in Israel, and in Judea and Samaria in the other threads.

We know.....that there can be peace between Muslims and Jews.

But the Muslims need to give up all that the Quran teaches against Jews, and that is the main obstacle keeping a Peace treaty, like the one with Egypt and Jordan, from happening.

Read the poems, etc Muslims/ Palestinians write and read.

Read the teachings of Judaism I often post here.


Tell me that there is absolutely NO difference between the two.

That both people teach "exactly the same" to each and every generation.


----------



## Mindful

Spotted in Jerusalem: Santa on a camel.
Only in Israel! 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> No, it was not a troll post, but you are a troll and you give some people Hives, which is why I ask people to not answer trolls like you.
> 
> Thank you for your post, you can now stop foaming at the mouth.


I ain't no troll.  Trolls don't answer specific questions.  Trolls don't debate specific points in an opposing post.  Trolls don't provide corroborative citations. I always answer specific questions and I always debate specific points.  And I, more often than not, provide links to back up my claims.

*Mindful*, is a troll.  Not once has she tried to debate me.  All her posts towards me, are mean-spirited, personal attacks.  And although you are not a troll, the two of you have a common purpose towards me, which is to silence my criticisms of Israel.

This is a debate website.  And there is no way you can have a thread about your favorite things about Israel, without having an opposing view.  Because without it, there is no debate.  And the biggest thing I don't like about Israel, is people treating them like some sacred cow you can't say anything bad about.  When you do, you're either personally attacked, or they try to silence your voice.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> And one point about your " maybe there is hope? "  quote.
> 
> Jews have hired and worked with non Jews forever.
> 
> Jews have hired and worked with Arabs, Druze and Bedouins since they started returning to their ancestral land with the aim of recreating their ancient Nation.


That's not true.  Zionists migrating into the area in the 1920's, brought racist, apartheid policies with them.

_A *strict policy* of what in today's terms would be described as *racial discrimination* was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". *Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements.*_ 


_"The Constitution of the Jewish Agency: Land Holding and Employment Clauses ...

"(d) Land is to be acquired as Jewish property and ... the same shall be held as the inalienable property of the Jewish people.

"(e) The Agency shall promote agricultural colonization *based on Jewish labour ... it shall be deemed to be a matter of principle that Jewish labour shall be employed *..."

"Keren Kayemet draft lease: Employment of Jewish labour only

"... The lessee undertakes to execute all works connected with the cultivation of the holding *only with Jewish labour*. *Failure to comply with this duty by the employment of non-Jewish labour shall render the lessee liable to the payment of compensation* ..."

"The lease also provides that *the holding shall never be held by any but a Jew* ..."_
Those policies contributed to the genesis of hate between migrating Zionists and indigenous Palestinian-Arabs.



Sixties Fan said:


> Hope....for Peace....will only come when the Muslims give up their learnings against the Jews, the Charters they insist on holding on to, and the education they insist on giving to each and every generation of Arabs, and all other Muslims.


Hope and peace will come when you start dealing with Israels contribution to the problem.  Hope and peace will come when you stop blaming others for the things Israel does.



Sixties Fan said:


> I have constantly posted about Jews and Muslims living in peace in Israel, and in Judea and Samaria in the other threads.
> 
> We know.....that there can be peace between Muslims and Jews.
> 
> But the Muslims need to give up all that the Quran teaches against Jews, and that is the main obstacle keeping a Peace treaty, like the one with Egypt and Jordan, from happening.


Do you see the problem with those statements?  No where do you address what Israel needs to do to obtain peace.  It's always "them".  It's never "you".


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was not a troll post, but you are a troll and you give some people Hives, which is why I ask people to not answer trolls like you.
> 
> Thank you for your post, you can now stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't no troll.  Trolls don't answer specific questions.  Trolls don't debate specific points in an opposing post.  Trolls don't provide corroborative citations. I always answer specific questions and I always debate specific points.  And I, more often than not, provide links to back up my claims.
> 
> *Mindful*, is a troll.  Not once has she tried to debate me.  All her posts towards me, are mean-spirited, personal attacks.  And although you are not a troll, the two of you have a common purpose towards me, which is to silence my criticisms of Israel.
> 
> This is a debate website.  And there is no way you can have a thread about your favorite things about Israel, without having an opposing view.  Because without it, there is no debate.  And the biggest thing I don't like about Israel, is people treating them like some sacred cow you can't say anything bad about.  When you do, you're either personally attacked, or they try to silence your voice.
Click to expand...

Aren't You trolling this very thread with this post?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one point about your " maybe there is hope? "  quote.
> 
> Jews have hired and worked with non Jews forever.
> 
> Jews have hired and worked with Arabs, Druze and Bedouins since they started returning to their ancestral land with the aim of recreating their ancient Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  Zionists migrating into the area in the 1920's, brought racist, apartheid policies with them.
> 
> _A *strict policy* of what in today's terms would be described as *racial discrimination* was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". *Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements.*_
> 
> 
> _"The Constitution of the Jewish Agency: Land Holding and Employment Clauses ...
> 
> "(d) Land is to be acquired as Jewish property and ... the same shall be held as the inalienable property of the Jewish people.
> 
> "(e) The Agency shall promote agricultural colonization *based on Jewish labour ... it shall be deemed to be a matter of principle that Jewish labour shall be employed *..."
> 
> "Keren Kayemet draft lease: Employment of Jewish labour only
> 
> "... The lessee undertakes to execute all works connected with the cultivation of the holding *only with Jewish labour*. *Failure to comply with this duty by the employment of non-Jewish labour shall render the lessee liable to the payment of compensation* ..."
> 
> "The lease also provides that *the holding shall never be held by any but a Jew* ..."_
> Those policies contributed to the genesis of hate between migrating Zionists and indigenous Palestinian-Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope....for Peace....will only come when the Muslims give up their learnings against the Jews, the Charters they insist on holding on to, and the education they insist on giving to each and every generation of Arabs, and all other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope and peace will come when you start dealing with Israels contribution to the problem.  Hope and peace will come when you stop blaming others for the things Israel does.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have constantly posted about Jews and Muslims living in peace in Israel, and in Judea and Samaria in the other threads.
> 
> We know.....that there can be peace between Muslims and Jews.
> 
> But the Muslims need to give up all that the Quran teaches against Jews, and that is the main obstacle keeping a Peace treaty, like the one with Egypt and Jordan, from happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the problem with those statements?  No where do you address what Israel needs to do to obtain peace.  It's always "them".  It's never "you".
Click to expand...


Is this the thread where You disprove the fact that all of this came as a response to Arab pogroms and racism against Palestinian Jews?

This is the wrong thread, and You can't.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ester Rada & Red band - Should I Stay Or Should I Go*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this version of it:
Click to expand...


Cool version, Mercedes was the song I played right before that
You know the Mercedes song by Mercedes band


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rabbi proud of student - first Ethiopian IAF pilot


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Aren't You trolling this very thread with this post?


Trolls don't have conversations.  Trolls don't explain their positions in more detail.  Trolls are not interested in communicating.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Is this the thread where You disprove the fact that all of this came as a response to Arab pogroms and racism against Palestinian Jews?


No.



rylah said:


> This is the wrong thread, and You can't.


I see this is the strawman thread.  So tell us, what are you're favorite things about straw?

Another one of my least favorite things about Israel, is their kiss-ass minions always changing the subject when they have no valid argument with which to rebut.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one point about your " maybe there is hope? "  quote.
> 
> Jews have hired and worked with non Jews forever.
> 
> Jews have hired and worked with Arabs, Druze and Bedouins since they started returning to their ancestral land with the aim of recreating their ancient Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  Zionists migrating into the area in the 1920's, brought racist, apartheid policies with them.
> 
> _A *strict policy* of what in today's terms would be described as *racial discrimination* was maintained by the Zionist Organization in this rapid advance towards the "national home". *Only Jewish labour could service Jewish farms and settlements.*_
> 
> 
> _"The Constitution of the Jewish Agency: Land Holding and Employment Clauses ...
> 
> "(d) Land is to be acquired as Jewish property and ... the same shall be held as the inalienable property of the Jewish people.
> 
> "(e) The Agency shall promote agricultural colonization *based on Jewish labour ... it shall be deemed to be a matter of principle that Jewish labour shall be employed *..."
> 
> "Keren Kayemet draft lease: Employment of Jewish labour only
> 
> "... The lessee undertakes to execute all works connected with the cultivation of the holding *only with Jewish labour*. *Failure to comply with this duty by the employment of non-Jewish labour shall render the lessee liable to the payment of compensation* ..."
> 
> "The lease also provides that *the holding shall never be held by any but a Jew* ..."_
> Those policies contributed to the genesis of hate between migrating Zionists and indigenous Palestinian-Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope....for Peace....will only come when the Muslims give up their learnings against the Jews, the Charters they insist on holding on to, and the education they insist on giving to each and every generation of Arabs, and all other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope and peace will come when you start dealing with Israels contribution to the problem.  Hope and peace will come when you stop blaming others for the things Israel does.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have constantly posted about Jews and Muslims living in peace in Israel, and in Judea and Samaria in the other threads.
> 
> We know.....that there can be peace between Muslims and Jews.
> 
> But the Muslims need to give up all that the Quran teaches against Jews, and that is the main obstacle keeping a Peace treaty, like the one with Egypt and Jordan, from happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the problem with those statements?  No where do you address what Israel needs to do to obtain peace.  It's always "them".  It's never "you".
Click to expand...

Go discuss any of this in its appropriate threads.

STOP   TROLLING.

No one answer him again on this thread.  Thank you.

(Hope you had a wonderful Christmas Eve )


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Go discuss any of this in its appropriate threads.


Translation: You want nothing to do with what Israel does wrong.  Why is it, whenever I address the specific points in your post, you cannot reciprocate?



Sixties Fan said:


> STOP   TROLLING.


Baseless accusation.



Sixties Fan said:


> No one answer him again on this thread.  Thank you.


Control freak.



Sixties Fan said:


> (Hope you had a wonderful Christmas Eve )


I did.  I hope you did the same.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TrueTT

Israeli tech helped NASA capture first image from Sun’s atmosphere


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gal Gadot thanks fans as filming of ‘Wonder Woman’ sequel wraps up


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/sections...e-fascinating-history-of-hatikvah/2018/10/24/


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Dead Sea Shore*
 Photo Credit: Shalhevet Eyal 

_*"He only is my rock and my salvation, my high tower, I shall not be moved."*_
Psalms 62:7


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

ISRAEL21c launches new video food series Tayim with tasty donut recipe


----------



## Sixties Fan

Warm yourself this winter with Israel’s favorite hot milk drink


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Israel, knafeh takes the cake


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*He who withholds grain earns the curses of the people,
But blessings are on the head of the one who dispenses it*
_Proverbs 11:26 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

mo-NAY-a BAR yi-k’-VU-hu l’-OM uv-ra-KHAH l’-ROSH mash-BEER

*Biblical Practices in Modern Israel*
The Bible commands the Israelites to set aside a certain portion of their crops, grown in the Land of Israel, for the poor. The corners of their fields, the forgotten sheaves and the grains that fall during harvest are all to be left for the needy (Leviticus 19:9-10, Deuteronomy 24:19). In the Book of Ruth, Boaz sustains his community in this manner and _Rut_, the poor widow, gathers in his field. This biblical imperative is still practiced in Israel today. Each season, farmers throughout Israel leave over millions of pounds of produce from their fields, which are collected by volunteers and distributed to poor people all over the country.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

'The Land of Israel 2' - Jabotinsky’s writings


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## PredFan

I visited Israel when I was in the US Navy in 1978. Our ship docked at Ashdod for 5 days as part of NATO fleet “maneuvers”. 

It was my fondest memories of that cruise. The people were wonderful as opposed to the rest of the ports in the Med who seemed to relish their jealous hatred of America. Families opened their homes for some of us, and tours were arranged for us to see the sites while we were there. 

I live Israel and would love to go back some day.


----------



## MJB12741

PredFan said:


> I visited Israel when I was in the US Navy in 1978. Our ship docked at Ashdod for 5 days as part of NATO fleet “maneuvers”.
> 
> It was my fondest memories of that cruise. The people were wonderful as opposed to the rest of the ports in the Med who seemed to relish their jealous hatred of America. Families opened their homes for some of us, and tours were arranged for us to see the sites while we were there.
> 
> I live Israel and would love to go back some day.



Seems like just about everyone who visits Israel loves & supports it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*David reigned over all Yisrael, and David executed true justiceamong all his people*
_II Samuel 8:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yim-LOKH da-VID al kol yis-ra-AYL vai-HEE da-VID o-SEH mish-PAT utz-da-KAH l’-khol a-MO

*The Righteous Reign of King David*
King _David_ was an ideal king, not only because of his military prowess, and not even because of the beautiful Psalms he wrote, but because he ruled the nation with “true justice among all his people.” The medieval commentator _Ralbag_, also known as Gersonides, notes that the emphasis on “true justice” indicates that King _David_ does not rule only with pure justice, which always follows the “letter of the law.” He goes beyond that, practicing righteousness to make sure that everyone gets not only that to which they are legally entitled, but whatever they need.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Cherry-Apple Strudel


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Beer Honors Farmers Targeted by Palestinian Arson Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Ancient Persian Military Base Discovered in Northern Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Here stand I and the children Hashem has given me as signs and portents in Yisrael from the LORD of Hosts, who dwells
on Mount Tzion*
_Isaiah 8:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

hi-NAY a-no-KHEE v’-hai-la-DEEM a-SHER na-tan LEE a-do-NAI l’-o-TOT ul-mof-TEEM b’-yis-ra-AYL may-IM a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT ha-sho-KHAYN b’-HAR tzi-YON

*Hope for the Future*
After describing the upcoming Assyrian invasion, Isaiah takes steps to ensure that a small remnant of believers in _Hashem_’s (God's) salvation will remain. He goes so far as to name his children with names of hope and promise, as signs that the redemption will come. _Yeshayahu_ (Isaiah) points to the fact that God’s presence continues to reside on Mount _Tzion_. Regarding the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) and _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem), the _Rambam_ states, “even though it is destroyed, it still possesses its holiness.” This means that _Hashem_ will never abandon His land or His people. Instead, He remains with His children even while they are in exile, and guarantees that He will redeem them at the right time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Israelis Among Forbes Lists Of 'Top 50 Women In Tech' | People


----------



## Sixties Fan

Artsy, App-Run Tel Aviv Hotel Named Among World's '100 Most Incredible'  | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some of the inspiring Jews we lost in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*All our enemies loudly Rail against us*
_Lamentations 3:46 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

pa-TZU a-LAY-nu pee-HEM kol o-y’-VAY-nu

*Miraculous Victories*
Many times, the enemies of the Jewish people eagerly awaited the day when the Jews would finally meet their demise. But these plans and expectations have always been divinely foiled. This verse reflects the hatred that Israel’s enemies, both historical and contemporary, have always felt towards her. Abba Eban, serving at that time as Israel’s Foreign Minister, described the mood in the days leading up to the Six Day War"... Many things in Jewish history are too terrible to be believed, but nothing in that history is too terrible to have happened...As has always been the case, God had different plans, and the young State of Israel mightily and miraculously defeated its enemies.”


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Oded Fehr, in The Mummy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two rare 1,700-year-old funerary busts unearthed in Beit She’an cemetery


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*A Shiloh Vineyard overlooking the Jordan Valley*
_*" Annual festival of the Lord in Shiloh... When the young women of  Shiloh come out to join in the dancing,"*_

Judges 21: 19-20


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly 30,000 new immigrants moved to Israel in 2018, up from 2017 stats


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Mayor: I saw 3,000 years of Jewish history


----------



## rylah

*Karolina - Shadow Of The Palm Tree*

Zohar Argov who passed away 32 years ago, used to sing this song a lot,
he's supposedly the man in the video.

**


----------



## rylah

*'Idan 'Amedi - Part of Time*


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Who Who (Mother)*


----------



## rylah

*Miri Mesika- Hayyati*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


My favorite thing about or from Israel?

Pretty much a no-brainer there..


----------



## Darkwind

I mean, really.  Whats not to love?


----------



## rylah

Shadowing his tribe , without shadowing His love
Holds out his wand to whoever opens the hand
Doesn't hide an eye from above the stock of His pasture
Even when were as broken vessels, we're still the vessel of His favor

All of Him is continuous love
His House is crowded to wide
Finds a forgiveness for us
Not only in the hour of Nei'ila
To You a moment of silence and glory

He's all doing and governing
And there's no beginning to His beginning
Even the singing is like the sand of the sea
Only a little portion to His praise
Beyond the letter of the law governs the world
And before the angels demands for the well of His nation
He's going to:

_"...to give them glory instead of ashes, 
oil of joy instead of mourning, 
a mantle of praise instead of a feeble spirit" (Isaiah 61)_


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - From You to me*
I am a turtle without a house
You have removed the roof from above my head
Fish without water / looking for You and in vain
Bitter as wine / Trapped as a lion in a grille
Cloud pouring water, I'm not even getting wet

I ran away from You to me-and found nothing
Standing in the doorway, not yet daring to knock.

Fall in the eyes / I walk like a wanderer
I have a sign of Cain on my forehead / looking for You and in vain.
In the meantime in the field You're disguised as simple folk
Without a cloak without skies, hiding concealed G-d

I ran away from You to me-and found nothing
You're on the other side of the door, trying to keep quiet.

Do not hide Your face from me, You're my hope,
Because I'm lovesick, do not hide Your face.

I ran away from You to me-and found nothing
Standing in the doorway, not daring to knock
I ran away from You to me and found nothing
Roaring at the door, You suddenly get out


----------



## Mindful

IDF soldiers giving food to Palestinian children:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tiferet Yisrael Synagogue to be rehabilitated


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thus said Hashem: I am going to take the stick of Yosef—which is in the hand of Efraim—and of the tribes of Yisrael associated with him, and I will place the stick of Yehuda upon it and make them into onestick; they shall be joined in My hand*
_Ezekiel 37:19 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

koh a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM hi-NAY a-NEE lo-KAY-akh et AYTZ yo-SAYF a-SHER
b’-YAD ef-RA-yim v’-shiv-TAY yis-ra-AYL kha-vay-RAV v’-na-ta-TEE o-TAM a-LAV et AYTZ y’-hu-DAH va-a-see-TEEM l’-AYTZ e-KHAD v’-ha-YU e-KHAD b’-ya-DEE

*Living Ezekiel's Words*
_Yechezkel_ (Ezekiel) again prophecies about the ingathering of the exiles. He stresses that this a promise for all of Israel; not only for the members of the kingdom of _Yehuda_ (Judea), but also for the tribes from kingdom of _Yisrael_ (Israel) whose people have been considered lost since the Assyrian conquest of the northern kingdom. During the final redemption, all twelve tribes of Israel will return to the Promised Land, and they will re-unite to form onenation unified under one leader. Today, Jews are returning to _Eretz Yisrae_l (the Land of Israel) from all over the world, and are joining together to reestablish the Nation of Israel in the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza sea barrier nears completion


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And let them make Me a sanctuary that I may dwell among them*
_Exodus 25:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-a-SU LEE mik-DASH v’-sha-khan-TEE b’-to-KHAM

*Your Relationship With God*
Significantly, the verse does not say “that I may dwell within it.” The Mishkan (tabernacle) is not intended to physically contain Hashem  (God) within its walls. Rather, it is a place which enables Hashem to dwell “among them,” meaning in the midst of the Children of Israel. Unlike pagan places of worship, the Mishkan is not meant to provide a home on earth for a god. Rather, the Mishkan, and ultimately the Beit Hamikdash (Holy Temple) in Yerushalayim (Jerusalem), are designed to facilitate the relationship between Hashem and His children, where every person can go to elevate himself or herself spiritually. You can develop your own relationship with Hashem through daily Bible study.


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Ramon Airport to open this month


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Michael Avishai, founder of Jerusalem Botanical Gardens, inspired generations


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*It is a land which Hashem your God looks after, on which Hashemyour God always keeps His eye, from year’s beginning to year’s end*
_Deuteronomy 11:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-retz a-sher a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha do-RAYSH o-TAH ta-MEED ay-NAY a-do-NAI
e-lo-HE-kha BA may-ray-SHEET ha-sha-NAH v’-AD a-kha-REET sha-NAH

*Happy New Year!*
Welcome to the first day of 2019!  The above verse teaches us that _Hashem_ (God) spends His time by focusing His eyes and attention on the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Welcoming 2019 with a breathtaking sunrise over the Jordan Valley*
 Photo Credit: Avi Zeidel


----------



## rylah

*Hatikva 6 - **Most Israeli *


----------



## rylah

*Jane Bordeaux - Let Me Nap*

**


----------



## rylah

Why should we chase our own tail?
Why should we chase?

We wanted to sing, we wanted to be happy
Dance like children in the first rain
But life is a race of power
Life is a race of power
We just want to breathe

Why should we chase our own tail ...

We wanted to slow down, we wanted leisurely
Spread the bread
Take the children on foot to the garden
But humanity, madness
Fatally insane
We just want to sleep ...
So give us a ref!

How can most goals not be seen?
Why should we chase?
How the... we don't close the gap?
Why should we chase?

Man to toil - born
The money did not come - alone
Man to the world - went down
And will continue to work forever
Stop for a second - on the side
Go to the field - alone
Clear the index slightly
Ask The Special - why ?!

Why should we chase our own tail ...

We wanted to sing, we wanted to be happy
Dance like children in the first rain
But life is a race of power
Life is a race of power
We just want to breathe


----------



## rylah

*Distorted Harmony - Room 11 (Live Tel Aviv 2018)*


----------



## rylah

*Project RnL - Twisted Truth*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Palestinian love song.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For I desire goodness, not sacrifice; Obedience to Hashem,
rather than burnt offerings*
_Hosea 6:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE KHE-sed kha-FATZ-tee v’-lo ZA-vakh v’-DA-at e-lo-HEEM may-o-LOT

*What Does God Want?*
The above verse explains _Hashem_’s (God's) reluctance to answer His people in their distress, despite their apparent repentance. God points to the fleeting and superficial nature of their request, stating, “your goodness is like morning clouds". _Hoshea_ then makes one of his most revolutionary declarations: Sacrificial acts alone have no value without an accompanying commitment to living a moral life. He says “For I desire goodness, not sacrifice, obedience to _Hashem_ rather than burnt offerings.” Although we no longer offer sacrifices, to this day there are those who get caught up in the superficial, ritual aspects of religion at the expense of ethical behavior. _Hoshea_ calls on us to act properly in our dealings with other people and to strengthen our awareness of, and commitment to, _Hashem_.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Bint El Funk- Min Zaman*


----------



## rylah

*YEMEN BLUES - MOUNTAINS WILL DANCE*


----------



## rylah

*Lior Elmaliah rehearsing for the 6th World Piyyut festival*


----------



## rylah

*Yossi Azulay & Jerusalem Orchestra - Ya'ala Ya'ala Come To My Garden*
**


----------



## rylah

*'Amir Benayoun - Shalom 'Aleyhem (Shabat song)*


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*You will be secure, for there is hope,
And, entrenched, you will rest secure*
_Job 11:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

u-va-takh-TA kee YAYSH tik-VAH v’-kha-far-TA la-VE-takh tish-KAV

*Hope and Torah*
In Jewish culture, hope is considered one of the most potent tools at humanity’s disposal for fulfilling its mission of perfecting the world. Asher Ginsberg, better known by his pen-name, _Achad Ha’am_, was the founder of the movement known as “Cultural Zionism.” He envisioned the future state as a Jewish spiritual center; not merely a State of Jews, but a Jewish State. On this topic, he writes: “The national self of a nation is the link between its past and future. Memories on the one hand, and hope on the other. Our prophets, and later our sages, implanted in the Jew hope in the future, and to the Jew this was not a fantastic hope, but a reality. And this was the best spiritual food to sustain our life. Without this hope, the _Torah_ (Bible) alone could not have preserved us.” With these beautiful words, _Achad Ha’am_ illustrates how hope and _Torah_ are inherently, and eternally, intertwined.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Oved begot Yishai, and Yishai begot David*
_Ruth 4:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-o-VAYD ho-LEED et yi-SHAI v’-yi-SHAI ho-LEED et da-VID

*The Lesson of Humble Origins*
The Book of _Ruth_ ends by emphasizing _Ruth_’s great reward for her selfless dedication to her mother-in-law and her late husband. She gives birth to a child who becomes the grandfather of King _David_, making _Ruth_ the ancestress of the Davidic dynasty as well as its future descendant, the _Mashiach_ (Messiah). Most other nations would have chosen a king with a perfect pedigree and impeccable lineage, yet King _David_ descends from a Moabite convert. The lesson of King _David_’s humble origins is a powerful one. Ruth teaches us that salvation and redemption can come from unlikely sources. No matter what our background is, we all have the ability to play a great role in history and make a difference in the world if we align ourselves with the God of Israel, the People of Israel and the Land of Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Maimonides Exhibits Open up Around Israel*


----------



## rylah

The future of the middle east - "Hatikvah" 
Israeli anthem interpreted by Daniel Sa'adon, half the views coming from Arab countries...
*
REVOLUTION COMING!
*
_"Yallah rise up there's a state,
A celebration for the last 70 years,
Days in and out"_


----------



## Mindful

A few nights ago, the UK Pink Floyd Experience defied rock’n’roll BDS-hole Roger Waters to perform in Israel – much to Waters’ chagrin.

Yes, there’s no way he can now spin this.

While they could not perform any of Waters’ songs – that was left to Israeli Pink Floyd cover band Echoes – they still managed to please the crowd.

israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Israel is pouring with waters of winter blessings*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But every man shall sit Under his grapevine or fig tree With no one to disturb him. For it was God the lord of Hosts who spoke*
_Micah 4:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ya-sh’-VU EESH TA-khat gaf-NO v’-TA-khat t’-ay-na-TO v’-AYN ma-kha-REED kee FEE a-do-NAI tz’-va-OT di-BAYR

*Peace and Tranquility*
Figs are one of the seven agricultural species that are special products of the Land of Israel. They are first mentioned in the Bible in the beginning of Genesis(3:7), when _Adam_and _Chava_ (Eve) cover their nakedness with fig leaves. The Talmud compares the _Torah_itself to a fig tree. Just as one always finds figs on the tree since the fruits do not all ripen at the same time, similarly, one will always find new flavor in the _Torah_ he is studying. During King Solomon’s reign, all of Israel lived in safety, “everyone under his own vine and under his own fig tree” (I Kings 5:5), a phrase that indicates national prosperity and also demonstrates that, in biblical tradition, the fig tree serves as a symbol of peace and tranquility. In this verse, the prophet _Micha_ promises the same peace and tranquility in the time of the redemption. Be uplifted by the words of the prophets


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Israeli big breakfast.








Want one.....now.


----------



## Pilot1

My favorite thing about Israel?  NETANYAHU.  A real leader.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

General Winter (not Ofer) on the Attack Across Israel with Snow, Rain and Thunderstorms


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*For you are going to conceive and bear a son; let no razor touch his head, for the boy is to be a nazirite to Hashem from the womb on. He shall be the first to deliver Yisrael from the Philistines*
_Judges 13:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE hi-NAKH ha-RAH v’-yo-LAD-t’ BAYN u-mo-RAH lo ya-a-LEH al ro-SHO kee n’-ZEERe-lo-HEEM yih-YEH ha-NA-ar min ha-BA-ten v’-HU ya-KHAYL l’-ho-SHEE-a et yis-ra-AYL mi-YAD p’-lish-TEEM

*The Story of Shimshon*
The promised child, who will be the strong and fearless judge _Shimshon_ (Samson), is to be a nazarite from birth.  This is an unusual situation; most nazarites choose this status temporarily, for a limited period. Though typically people do not take such vows nowadays, a famous exception was Rabbi David Cohen (1887-1972).  Known as “The _Nazir_,” ‘nazirite,’ he was a close student of Rabbi Abraham Isaac Kook, and was a nazirite for most of his life. Following his move to the Land of Israel, Rabbi Cohen also refused to leave Jerusalem. Along with Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook, he was brought by his students serving in the Israeli Army to the Western Wall shortly after its liberation during the Six Day War. When secular Israeli soldiers saw Rabbis Cohen and Kook at the _Kotel_ in the midst of the war, they gasped and pointed, assuming the two saintly rabbis were none other than the Mashiach (Messiah) and the Prophet _Eliyahu_ (Elijah).  The _Nazir_ of Jerusalem was a reminder of the holiness that special people can achieve, even today.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/257406


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Boy rescued from Arab village puts on tefillin at Kotel


----------



## rylah




----------



## Pilot1




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Zachor: Why Jewish Memory Matters | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Israel & Bahrain united for peace.

Bahrain sides with Israel and US against Iran in Twitter war


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*All the nations of the earth shall bless themselves by your descendants, because you have obeyed My command*
_Genesis 22:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-hit-ba-r’-KHU v’-zar-a-KHA KOL go-YAY ha-A-retz AY-kev a-SHER sha-MA-ta b’-ko-LEE

*The Wonder of Israel*
After _Avraham_ (Abraham) demonstrates his unwavering faith in _Hashem_ (God) with the binding of _Yitzchak_ (Isaac), the Lord assures _Avraham_ that all the nations of the world will be blessed through him. When we look at the many contributions that the State of Israel makes to the entire world even beyond its spiritual message – such as its technological, agricultural and humanitarian innovations – we see that the State of Israel is a fulfillment of this biblical promise. Israel plays an outsized role in the global economy, proving this blessing’s efficacy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

'When Heroes Fly' begins streaming on Netflix


----------



## Sixties Fan

Biblical site tied to Ark of the Covenant unearthed at convent in central Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Places to visit in Israel in 2019 - if you really want to learn


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hadlakat Nerot: The Spark of Transition | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of Israelis visit 'Tomb of the Seventy' deep in Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Our pursuers were swifter Than the eagles in the sky; They chased us in the mountains, Lay in wait for us in the wilderness*
_Lamentations 4:19 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ka-LEEM ha-YU ro-d’-FAY-nu mi-nish-RAY sha-MA-yim al he-ha-REEM d-la-KU-nu ba-mid-BAR a-r’-VU LA-nu

*Confronting Our Enemies*
This verse conveys an image of the enemy lurking on all terrains and in all locations. Unfortunately, even after arriving on the shores of Israel following the Holocaust, Jewish refugees from Europe encountered persecution. Having survived the Nazis, these Jews were met by a new enemy: The local Arab population, which fought violently to keep them away from their ancient homeland. This enemy also waged war on a number of fronts, including the mountains and the wilderness, as described in the above verse. In January of 1948, a terrible tragedy took place in the Judean hills. A group of thirty-five soldiers was dispatched to bring provisions and food to the beleaguered communities of _Gush Etzion_, the _Etzion_ bloc. They set out on foot at night to avoid detection, but the sun rose before they managed to reach their destination. Still in the vicinity of hostile villages, they were detected by some Arab women who had gone down to the valley to gather branches. Arab mobs were quickly deployed and after a lengthy battle, all thirty-five of the soldiers were killed in a bloody massacre. “They chased us in the mountains, lay in wait for us in the wilderness.”


----------



## Likkmee

pork is really really cheap.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Culture of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

Young Gravy – Diaspora Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv gets the country’s first ‘pod hostel,’ for budget-minded travelers


----------



## Sixties Fan

CNN Travel Selects Jaffa As One Of 19 Must-Visit Places In 2019 | News Brief


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*But be most resolute to observe faithfully all that is written in the Book of the Teaching of Moshe, without ever deviating from it to the right or to the left*
_Joshua 23:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-kha-zak-TEM m’-OD lish-MOR v’-la-a-SOT AYT kol ha-ka-TUV b’-SAY-fer to-RAT
mo-SHEH l’-vil-TEE sur mi-ME-nu ya-MEEN us-MOL

*Spiritual And Physical Fortitude*
Throughout the Book of Joshua, the instructions to be “strong” and “resolute” are delivered repeatedly, both to Joshua himself and the Children of Israel as a whole. Significantly, this command applies both to spiritual tasks, such as the exhortation in this verse to observe the entire _Torah_ (Bible) of _Moshe_ (Moses), and to physical tasks such as fighting battles to conquer the Land of Israel. A complete national life requires both spiritual and physical fortitude. In today’s Israeli army, many soldiers exemplify this devotion to both _Torah_ study and military service by enlisting in the _Hesder_ program that combines high level _Torah_ study with mandatory army service. The students and graduates of these academies are exemplary soldiers as well as scholars, thereby serving as role models for all.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ask the Expert: Covering Your Eyes for the Shema | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heavy Rain, Snowfall Raise the Level of Lake Kinneret


----------



## Sixties Fan

Discover Israel’s southern magic this winter


----------



## Sixties Fan

Planting Trees

It’s Not Just a Tree – It’s Life Itself!


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF to Protect Rare Iris by Moving Iron Dome


----------



## Sixties Fan

Talent


----------



## rylah

*Israeli classics: "Till when my G-d"
*
*Eyal Golan and Zohar Argov*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tu Bishvat, the Jewish "Birthday" of the Trees | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historical drama depicts untold story of the 1930s ‘Portuguese Dreyfus Affair’


----------



## rylah

*Avi Tzaliah: G-d, Send Redeemer*

The Guardian of Israel compassionate and merciful
And in my songs exulted
And send the redeemer who's Yinon
Gather will Israel in song and chant

G-d G-d send a redeemer to the nation asking of You
Plant their light Highest G-d they'll come to the city of Zion
In song and chant

Exalted and Awesome You're our Father
Shine the light of Torah in our eyes
Return the coronet of our dwelling
And build the capital and her palace

G-d G-d send

Who G-d as You dwelling in heavens
Build Your temple a complete stone
Your nation Israel an innocent community
Redeem them quickly because it's time for mercy 
​_- (Shim'on bar Nisim)_​


----------



## rylah

*Amir Benyoun - Standing At The Gate*

I hear You're coming back all the way
I saw angels setting a table for the King's son
I also saw a ladder, longings coming and going
I heard winds caressing the leaves
I saw You, it's not a mirage

I heard that the sea had declared a happy day
I saw the stars and the moon dancing
They also know how to roll back
I heard that the sun is actually a shadow
I saw a tower shudder and fall

Come! We're waiting for You too many years
We got mad we have no more faces
Just getting consumed all the time, so come!
Yes come, there are no more tools left for us to break
We do not know who's clear here
And who's the drunken person who always falls into a hole indeed
So come, come...

I heard You were standing at the gate
And that an innocent lamb could live in the forest
And I heard that this heart too will not die anymore
Imagination will sign a peace agreement with reality
All sounds will be one simple song

Come! We're waiting for You...


----------



## rylah

*Uziya Tzadok - Everything Is For The Good*
There are moments, I'm about to fall,
Looking up at the sky,
When I'm suddenly covered by clouds
Looking for strength and there's none,
I hear Father's warm voice,
Soothing and reminding me that ..

Everything is for the good, even when He takes,
Anyone who understands this simply says 'thank You',
Receiving lovingly what He sends,
There is no greater mitzvah than a happy neshamah

So sometimes I see clearly,
Any sign that there is a way,
It strengthens me easily,
And brings me closer to the King,
And I have a need to suddenly speak with Father
After all He just reminds me that ..


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The First Almond Blooms in the Heart of Israel*
 Photo Credit: A.Y. Katsof
_*"And when ye shall come into the land, and shall have planted all manner of trees...."*_
Leviticus 19:23


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Lead a Tu Bishvat Seder | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*These were vanquished by Moshe, the servant of Hashem, and the Israelites; and Moshe, the servant of Hashem, assigned that territory as a possession to the Reubenites, the Gadites, and the half-tribe of Menashe.*
_Joshua 12:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

mo-SHEH e-ved a-do-NAI uv-NAY yis-ra-AYL hi-KUM va-yi-t’-NAH mo-SHEH e-ved
a-do-NAI y’-ru-SHAH la-ru-vay-NEE v’-la-ga-DEE v’-la-kha-TZEE SHAY-vet ham-na-SHEH

*Moshe, the Servant of Hashem, Assigned that Territory as a Possession*
In this chapter, which summarizes the wars fought by the Children of Israel to take possession of the Promised Land, we are also reminded of the wars _Moshe_ fought. _Moshe_ led the people against Sihon and Og, and captured the Gilead and the Bashan. This area became the inheritance of the tribes of _Gad_, _Reuven_ and half of _Menashe_ (see Numbers 32:33). The Bashan is now known as the Golan Heights, which Israel conquered in the Six Day War from Syria. Towering over the north of the country, the Golan Heights provides an essential strategic perch that is vital for Israel’s security. Coupled with its biblical significance, the Golan Heights remain an important part of the State of Israel. In his final interview before suffering a massive stroke in 2006, Prime Minister Ariel Sharon told Japanese reporters, “I am a Jew, and that is the most important thing for me. Therefore when it comes to the security of Israel I will not make any compromises…I don’t see any situation where Israel will not be sitting on the Golan Heights.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Snowing at the Western Wall of the Holy Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

Musicians With Disabilities Return to Sing Simon and Garfunkel Track in Israel’s ‘Rising Star’ Competition


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Must see, the Judean dessert.  Tel Aviv.


----------



## Sixties Fan

First-ever 'Global Impact Awards' held in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thereupon all the Israelites—from Dan to Be’er Sheva and [from] the land of Gilad—marched forth, and the community assembled to a man before Hashem at Mitzpa.*
_Judges 20:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yay-tz’-U kol b’-NAY yis-ra-AYL va-ti-ka-HAYL ha-ay-DAH k’-EESH e-KHAD l’-mi-DAN v’-ad b’-AYR SHE-va v’-E-retz ha-gil-AD el a-do-NAI ha-mitz-PAH

*From Dan to Be’er Sheva*
_Be’er Sheva_, mentioned in this verse as the southern boundary of Jewish settlement in _Eretz Yisrael_, was a vital city in biblical times. _Be’er Sheva_ is one of the primary places where _Avraham_ lives and digs a well, be’er (באר) in Hebrew. _Yitzchak_ builds an altar there, and _Yaakov_ passes through on the way to _Beit El_ and later stops to bring sacrifices there on his way down to Egypt. In contemporary Israel, _Be’er Sheva_ is known as “the capital of the Negev Desert.” It is a thriving, multicultural city with a population including many Jews from Ethiopia and the former Soviet Union, a major hospital and a large university. The city is one of the many ancient cities in the Land of Israel that the Children of Israel have revived and developed.


----------



## rylah

*The Rebbe of Lubavitch - "My Soul Thirsts For You"*

**
"...My soul thirsts for You; my flesh longs for You, in an arid and thirsty land, without water.
As I saw You in the Sanctuary, [so do I long] to see Your strength and Your glory." 
- Tehilim 63​


----------



## rylah

*Gal Elyahu - Love Your Fellow As Yourself*

Love your neighbor as yourself, help without thinking, give without being angry, receive the different from you, and know to hug, know to honor, we are all brothers.

Between prayer and excitement, between imagination and blur, the never-ending race, it's so crazy. People are just talking, people are hiding again, the truth is already waiting to come out, a new world has opened

Love your neighbor as yourself...

Days always pass, times change, what was right then, so different from this,
"Here's what's good and what's nice, a tribe of brothers together"
Values always pass, who invented the rules, the future wants more rosy,
change and starts now

Love your neighbor as yourself...

We'll dance and we'll be happy, we'll forget and we'll laugh, forgive and not worry, crazy lives.


----------



## rylah

Avraham Tzaliah -"Yigdal Elokim Chai" (R' Avraham ibn 'Ezra)

Yigdav Elokim Chai is a Shabat piyyut based on the thirteen principles of the Rambam (in his commentary on chapter 26), in piyyut 13 lines, one for each of the principles, in the Sephardic version, at the end of the piyyut there are two more verses.

Rise will Living G-d and be praised, exists and there's no time to His existence
One and there's not a singe one as His uniqueness, concealed and there's no end to His unity
He has no form of a body and He's not a body, unmeasured to His holiness
Ancestor to all created, first and there's no beginning to His beginning 
He is the Master of the world to all that exists, commands His greatness and majesty
Abundance of His prophecy He gave to, the people of His quality and glory
There was no in Israel as Moshe again, a prophet seeing His vision
Torah of truth gave to His nation G-d, by His prophet loyal to His house
G-d will not change and will not convert, His law forever to eternity to another
Watching and knowing our hidden, looks at the end of things from the outset
Rewards the kind man for his actions, gives bad to the wicked according to his wickedness
Will send to the end of days our anointed, to redeem those who wait for the end of His salvation
Dead will revive G-d in plenty of His kindness, blessed be forever to eternity the name of His glory

(The Torah of Moses is truth and his prophecy, blessed be forever to eternity the name of His glory.)


----------



## rylah

Avraham Tzaliah - "Esmacha Bah" (R' Yisrael Abahtzeira)

Thank will my thoughts to You G-d from the womb of my creation
For Your closeness at Sinai to light my candle
Therefore in my plea I'll glorify in my song
During all my days and years forever to eternity

I'll rejoice in You, I'll  rejoice in You, I'll rejoice in You
I'll rejoice in You for eternity, I'll rejoice in You redeemer of my soul
The redemption of the world

They are the celebration of my heart
In my remembering of His kindness
For chose of all nation Yisrael his servants
Scion of innocent planting, the fathers His friends
Complete rock of justice, You've grown from root

I'll rejoice in You...

For the One doing wonders, alone will fight my rivals
Always will hope for His kindness, from waking to night
And won't cover on his behalf, will bring down his castle
And then we will sing in His honor, the songs in their allegories


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Eating Fruit on Tu Bishvat | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*How fair are your tents, O Yaakov, Your dwellings, O Yisrael!*
_Numbers 24:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ma TO-vu o-ha-LE-kha ya-a-KOV mish-k’-no-TE-kha yis-ra-AYL

*How Fair are Your Dwellings, O Yisrael*
_Ramban_ points out that when referring to the homes of the Children of Israel, the verse first mentions tents of _Yaakov_ and then dwellings of Israel. He explains that “tents” are temporary living quarters, referring to Israel’s sojourn in the desert, while “dwellings” implies a permanent living space, hinting to the established life of the Jews in the Holy Land. Just as they are taken care of and protected in the desert, the Children of Israel will ultimately be blessed with success, prosperity and security in _Eretz Yisrael_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Essential Spots to See During Your Visit to Yad Vashem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As Bauhaus turns 100, iconic creations such as Tel Aviv’s ‘White City’ live on


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Ya'akov Ma'oz - Kidush for Tu BiShvat celebration*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tu B’Shevat Books to Share With Kids


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*be it known to the king that the Yehudim who came up from you to us have reached Yerushalayim and are rebuilding that rebellious and wicked city; they are completing the walls and repairing the foundation.*
_Ezra 4:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

y’-DEE-a le-he-VAY l’-mal-KA DEE y’-hu-da-YAY DEE s’-LI-ku min l’-va-TAKH a-LE-na
a-TO lee-ru-sh’-LEM kir-y’-TA ma-ra-d’-TA u-veesh-TA ba-NA-yin v’-shu-ra-YA
shakh-LEE-lu v’-u-sha-YA ya-KHEE-tu

*The Yehudim who Came up From you to us Have Reached Yerushalayim*
The chosen people have many biblical titles: Hebrews, children of _Yaakov_, and Israelites, to name a few. What is the origin of the branding ‘Jew’, in Hebrew _Yehudi_ (יהודי)? The term is first employed as a specific ethnic title during the Babylonian exile, as can be seen in this verse and also in the books of _Daniel_ and _Esther_. Historically, this name indicated an association with the tribe of _Yehuda_ (יהודה), from which most of the Babylonian exiles descended. However, the name ultimately derives from the Hebrew root which means to ‘praise’ or ‘give thanks’, as it says “She [_Leah_] conceived again and bore a son, and declared, ‘This time I will praise _Hashem_.’ Therefore she named him _Yehudah_” (Genesis 29:35). The name thus highlights the inherent Jewish value of gratitude to God. The fact that this collective name was given in exile shows that sometimes one has to travel far away to discover who he really is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Tu Bishvat, Ag Ministry says it’s the ripe time to leave dried fruit behind


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Kohanim, the Leviim and some of the people, and the singers, gatekeepers, and the temple servants took up residence in their towns and all Yisrael in their towns*
_Ezra 2:70 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yay-sh’-VU ha-ko-ha-NEEM v’-hal-vi-YIM u-min ha-AM v’-ham-sho-r’-REEM v’-ha-sho-a-REEM v’-ha-n’-tee-NEEM b’-a-ray-HEM v’-khol yis-ra-AYL b’-a-ray-HEM
*
Rebuilding the Ruins*
In this chapter of the Book of _Ezra_, we learn that many of the Jewish families who returned from exile to the Land of Israel established new communities on the sites of their ruined towns and villages. As one travels across the landscape of the contemporary State of Israel, it is amazing to see this very process recurring. The communities of _Beersheva_, _Kibbutz Dan_, _Givon_ and dozens of others were all reconstructed in the very same locations as their original, biblical namesakes. It is indeed wondrous to witness the fulfillment of _Yirmiyahu_'s (Jeremiah's) prophecy "...children shall return to their country" (Jeremiah 31:16) and to see "all _Yisrael_ in their towns."


----------



## Mindful

That Time Marvel Dealt With Arab Discrimination of Jews

As a huge fan of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, this comic strip – apparently from Marvel Superhero’s Contest of Champions (1982) – puts a smile on my face.

Or perhaps it is a grimace. Either way, it just goes to show how things have not changed much in 37 years.





But there was an optimistic ending: according to a thread on Reddit, he later saved her from falling with his flying carpet and they fought side by side.

Meanwhile, Marvel need to make a Sabra movie, starring Gal Gadot!


----------



## Mindful

This next video could have been taken anywhere in the world where there is currently snow and good skiing conditions. Except for one small detail.


WATCH: Only In Israel – Skiing Under Rocket Fire


…Iron Dome missiles shot right over their heads to intercept a rocket fired at Israel from Syria.

What an apt illustration of how we love life….and they love trying to murder us.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.'s Trip to the Holy Land | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel opens new international airport, named for astronaut Ramon, near Red Sea


----------



## Sixties Fan

MLK and Tu Bishvat Have More in Common Than You Think – Kveller


----------



## Mindful

Thou shalt read..

*A CENTURIES-OLD GREEN DELICACY FOR TU B’SHEVAT*

Of Mediterranean origin, Swiss chard has been prescribed by Aristotle since the ninth century BCE. The Talmud also mentions that its consumption is recommended to ensure good health.

To celebrate the 15th of Shevat and reconnect with Sephardic Spanish roots, Here is a historical and healthy dish I call _güesmo_ (in reference to the Spanish word which means “smell”), made with Swiss chard leaves and pine nuts that–in addition to commemorating the renewal of leaves, trees and the consumption of its fruits–will brighten your days.

A Centuries-Old Green Delicacy for Tu B'Shevat


----------



## Sixties Fan

Concept Art, Israeli Fashion Milestones, Freud's Jewelry: 6 Israeli Museum Exhibitions Not To Miss | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Homemade Pita Bread | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*And I will plant them upon their soil, Nevermore to be uprooted From the soil I have given them —said Hashem your God*
_Amos 9:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

un-ta-TEEM al ad-ma-TAM v’-LO yi-na-t’-SHU OD may-AL ad-ma-TAM a-SHER na-TA-tee la-HEM a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha
*
Prophecy Fulfilled*
The prophet _Amos_ proclaims that the people of Israel will return to the Land of Israel, build houses, plant vineyards and trees, and enjoy their bounty. He promises that _Hashem_(God) will plant the people in their land, never to be uprooted again. Since _Hashem_ has replanted His people in Israel, they have responded to this prophecy and planted vast vineyards and forests, strengthening and beautifying our homeland. In honor of the holiday of _Tu B'shvat_ (today!), Israel365 planted 300 trees in the Biblical Heartland of Samaria in memory of the 3 day old baby Amiad Yisrael Ish Ran who was killed last month by Palestinian terrorists. Thanks to everyone from around the world who joined us in fulfilling the powerful prophecy of Amos - Happy _Tu B'shvat_!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Tu B'Shvat singing at Yeshivat Har Etzion


----------



## Sixties Fan

To measure and track pain, Israeli duo develops ‘objective’ monitor


----------



## Mindful

Shevat 17 
Yahrtzeit of Rabbi Chaim Palagi (1788-1868), a prolific author who wrote 72 books on all topics of Jewish life. The Turkish government accorded Rabbi Palagi the honor due to royalty. When asked to what he attributed his long life, he enumerated 10 acts that bring longevity -- including attending to one's parents, despite their mental infirmity.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Newly-Born Baby Rhinoceros Takes First Steps at Israeli Zoo


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Girls killed by Jordanian soldier remembered at tree-planting ceremony


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Half Israeli.

Their dad played for Maccabi football.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The word of Hashem came to me: What do you see, Yirmiyahu?
I replied: I see a branch of an almond tree.*
_Jeremiah 1:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-HEE d’-var a-do-NAI ay-LAI lay-MOR mah a-TAH ro-EH yir-m’-YA-hu va-o-MAR ma-KAYL sha-KAYD a-NEE ro-EH

*I see a Branch of an Almond Tree*
In his first vision, _Yirmiyahu_ is shown an almond branch, _makel shaked_ () in Hebrew. _Hashem_ explains that the branch symbolizes His watching over His word to perform it. The Hebrew word he chooses for ‘watch,’ _shoked_ (), also means ‘to hasten.’ _Yirmiyahu_ deliberately chose this word since it is similar to the word for ‘almond,’ _shaked_ (שָׁקֵד). Commentators give two explanations for this wordplay. First, just as the almond tree blossoms quickly, so too _Hashem_ will hasten to punish Israel. Furthermore, the almond tree is the first to blossom in _Eretz Yisrael_. When all else is dead, the almond trees awaken the countryside from its winter slumber. So too, although the people are spiritually dead, God’s word, like the almond blossoms, will awaken the nation.


----------



## Likkmee

Pork is really cheap there


----------



## Sixties Fan

Likkmee said:


> Pork is really cheap there


Yes it is .   And Christians love to eat their pork.  And they breed them, feed them, slaughter them, get it all to themselves and the Christian tourists who come to visit Israel.

How great Israel is, where pigs are allowed to be bred for those who want to eat it.

Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan

Driving rain uncovers 2 rare horse statues, 2,000-years-old, in north of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel surges to take fifth place in new Bloomberg Innovation Index


----------



## rylah

*Hagit Yaso - Ya Mama*

**


----------



## rylah

*Yehudah Katz V'hamagal - My Heart and Flesh*

**


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

There are many moments of intense beauty on Maureen Nehedar’s superb release from 2016, _Gole Gandom_, her first album of songs in Farsi. Perhaps none is more starkly stirring than her solo rendition of the Persian folk song “Juni Juni.” In this traditional song of the Māzandrān province, a region of central-north Iran along the southern coast of the Caspian Sea, the lyrics express a lover’s anguish as he pines for his soulmate: “Juni Juni! / I’m lovesick and languish for you / I sent flowers for you, bouquet after bouquet / Since your mother tied a cradle for you / God tied my heart to you.”

The song was initially popularized by Delkash, born Esmat Bagherpour Baboli (1925-2004), one of the towering Iranian divas of stage and screen. Delkash’s original recording is a powerful and compact classic of Persian music, as tar and kamancheh dance around her robust, authoritative vocal, with deliberate percussion offering strong rhythmic grounding. In contrast, Maureen Nehedar’s interpretation is a study in the power of simplicity. Featuring only her crystalline, expressive voice and the simple, hypnotic drone of the setar, Nehedar magnifies the deep emotions of love and longing inherent in the melody and poetry. In this radically intimate performance of deep emotional gravitas, Nehedar sings “Juni Juni” directly to the listener, communicating straight to the heart. It is an awe-inspiring performance that gets directly to the essence of Nehedar’s artistry.


Nehedar was only 2 years old when she left her hometown of Isfahan, in central Iran, to immigrate with her family to Israel in 1979 in the early years of the Islamic Revolution. In a recent interview with Tablet magazine, she described Farsi as her mother tongue, but said that she once had limitations in terms of vocabulary, in a way that she does not with Hebrew. Growing up in Israel, she remained deeply connected to her Persian Jewish roots and Iranian heritage through the transportive power of music, which entranced her as a child:

Iranian Revolution: How Maureen Nehedar Guards Persion Music With Her Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

The stories behind Israel's national parks


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork is really cheap there
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is .   And Christians love to eat their pork.  And they breed them, feed them, slaughter them, get it all to themselves and the Christian tourists who come to visit Israel.
> 
> How great Israel is, where pigs are allowed to be bred for those who want to eat it.
> 
> Am Israel Chai
Click to expand...


Did you ever see the movie 'Leon the Pig Farmer'?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The recent snow on the Hermon Mountain seen from the Holy city of Tzfat*
 Photo Credit: Nati Elimelech 
*"Behold how good and how pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity...Like the dew of Hermon, that cometh down upon the mountains of Zion"*
Psalms 133:1-3


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork is really cheap there
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is .   And Christians love to eat their pork.  And they breed them, feed them, slaughter them, get it all to themselves and the Christian tourists who come to visit Israel.
> 
> How great Israel is, where pigs are allowed to be bred for those who want to eat it.
> 
> Am Israel Chai
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever see the movie 'Leon the Pig Farmer'?
Click to expand...

Yes, I have.
Checking on it, it happens in England and not in Israel.
I am not sure any Jewish Israeli would be raising pigs in Israel, or think of it.

Leon the Pig Farmer - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741

The Band's Visit (2007)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Ili Butner & Aviv Aloush 
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Subterranean 1,500-year-old cistern complex found under Jerusalem playground


----------



## rylah

*Omer Adam *


----------



## rylah

*Keren Peles & Ron Buchnik*


----------



## rylah

*Shuli Rand - Tzadik*


----------



## Mindful

Human love must always express itself in preference—my love for you distinguishes you from people whom I do not love. But Divine love can be real, powerful, passionate, and not exclusive. When the rabbis state, repeatedly, that the righteous of all nations have a share in the world to come, they are insisting on the nonexclusivity of Divine love. But equally they insist that God’s love for Israel is real, palpable, and enduring.

These declarations strike us as jarring, because English is a largely Christian language. “Faith” and “grace” and “love” have Christological connotations to the Jewish ear (and that’s the gospel truth). Once they are spoken in Hebrew, however, the affirmation of God’s love feels familiar. It is the deliberate design of the morning and evening service—preceding the _Shema_, we are told in the morning _ahavah rabbah ahavtanu_—with a great love You have loved us. In the evening, we declare _ahavat olam_—with eternal love You have loved the house of Israel. In response, right after these avowals, we say _v’ahavta et hashem elokecha_—you shall love the Lord your God. It is a love-saturated liturgy, and yet most Jews do not know that our tradition is rooted in reciprocal devotion.

Love is not an afterthought or an epiphenomenon of life. It is sewn into the fabric of the universe. Why did God create the world? According to Numbers _Rabbah _(13:6), God was lonely. Since Creation, God has craved closeness with us. We are told that, once the Mishkan, the tabernacle, is built, God will dwell among us. God’s loneliness in the midrash may be the spur for the first comment that God makes about human nature in the Torah: “It is not good for a person to be alone” (Genesis 2:18). God knows absolute aloneness. The response to loneliness is love.


Worshippers, a Love Story: Understanding Jews’ Relationship to God


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the Qumran cliffs, an expedition digs up new Dead Sea Scroll caves


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Arise, shine, for your light has dawned;
The Presence of Hashem has shone upon you!*
_Isaiah 60:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KU-mee O-ree KEE VA o-RAYKH ukh-VOD a-do-NAI a-LA-yikh za-RAKH

*Arise, Shine*
The prophet addresses _Yerushalayi_m, calling upon the city to awaken and shine its light upon the world. Chaim Weizman (1874-1952) was a prominent scientist and Zionist leader who would have the honor of becoming the first President of the State of Israel. In 1948, Weizman eloquently explained the illumination that Jerusalem would provide the world as the new capital of the Jewish State: “Jerusalem holds a unique place in the heart of every Jew. Its restoration symbolizes the redemption of Israel. Rome was to the Italians the emblem of their military conquests and political organization. Athens embodies for the Greeks the noblest their genius had wrought in art and thought. To us Jerusalem has both a spiritual and a temporal significance. It is the City of God…it is also the capital of David and Solomon…. To the followers of the two other great monotheistic religions, Jerusalem is a site of sacred associations and holy memories. To us it is that and more than that. It is the centre of our ancient national glory. It was our lodestar in all our wanderings. It embodies all that is noblest in our hopes for the future. Jerusalem is the eternal mother of the Jewish people, precious and beloved even in its desolation. When David made Jerusalem the capital of Judea, on that day there began the Jewish Commonwealth. When Titus destroyed it on the 9th of Av, on that day there ended the Jewish Commonwealth. Nevertheless, even though our Commonwealth was destroyed, we never gave up Jerusalem…. It seems inconceivable that the establishment of a Jewish State should be accompanied by the detachment from it of its spiritual centre and historical capital.”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Missile fire can’t dampen Israel’s winter wonderland, with record snow on Hermon


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Upon your walls, O Yerushalayim, I have set watchmen, Who shall never be silent By day or by night. O you, Hashem‘s remembrancers Take no rest*
_Isaiah 62:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

al kho-mo-TA-yikh y’-ru-sha-LA-im hif-KAD-tee sho-m’-REEM kol ha-YOM v’-khol
ha-LAI-lah ta-MEED lo ye-khe-SHU ha-maz-ki-REEM et a-do-NAI al do-MEE la-KHEM

*We are the guardians*
If the watchmen are upon the walls all day and all night, then why is the superfluous word _tamid_ () ‘always,’ included in this verse? 20th century American Rabbi David Stavsky explains in his book of sermons: “_Tamid_, ‘always,’ refers to speaking up about _Yerushalayim_. Never should we remain silent when _Yerushalayim_ is threatened. We are not to remain quiet and passive. We are the guardians…. Therefore, _Yerushalayim_ never can become a bargaining chip in achieving peace. Not the Vatican, not Washington, not Hamas, not Hezbollah, not any Arab fundamentalist or terrorist can dictate terms. Threats of Jihad should not make us waiver. _Yerushalayim_ is finally ours, and we are the watchmen _tamid_, always.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  INFO MEDIA CLIPS
❖→  Sixties Fan,

Who is this guy*?*



Sixties Fan said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

This guy should get some kind of an award.  I'm 66 years old.  His presentations even impress me.  And he makes Israel look like just the right kind of country anyone would want to live in.

I've been to places like Amman, Baghdad, Cairo, Dubai, Kabul, Mombasa, and Sanaa _(and two-thirds of Europe)_. But of all the places I missed and should have gone is → Israel.  This guy makes it sound very enticing!

What is his name*?*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  INFO MEDIA CLIPS
> ❖→  Sixties Fan,
> 
> Who is this guy*?*
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This guy should get some kind of an award.  I'm 66 years old.  His presentations even impress me.  And he makes Israel look like just the right kind of country anyone would want to live in.
> 
> I've been to places like Amman, Baghdad, Cairo, Dubai, Kabul, Mombasa, and Sanaa _(and two-thirds of Europe)_. But of all the places I missed and should have gone is → Israel.  This guy makes it sound very enticing!
> 
> What is his name*?*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Click on the words Youtube and you will be taken to his channel on youtube. There may be more information on him there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netta to perform at ‘Jewrovision’ contest for Jewish youth in Germany


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  INFO MEDIA CLIPS
> ❖→  Sixties Fan,
> 
> Who is this guy*?*
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This guy should get some kind of an award.  I'm 66 years old.  His presentations even impress me.  And he makes Israel look like just the right kind of country anyone would want to live in.
> 
> I've been to places like Amman, Baghdad, Cairo, Dubai, Kabul, Mombasa, and Sanaa _(and two-thirds of Europe)_. But of all the places I missed and should have gone is → Israel.  This guy makes it sound very enticing!
> 
> What is his name*?*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

On Youtube there will be a link to his books

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/965766702X/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=ff0d01-20

His name :  Oren Canahovitc    Cahanovitc Oren


----------



## Mindful

From the _Sh*t, Aren’t We Supposed to Be A Smart People_ department:

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas’s health had declined over the past year and his doctors feared for his life, but thanks to secret treatment by a specialist from Israel, his condition improved significantly.

On May 20, 2018, Abbas was hospitalized for the second time over a 24 hour period at the Istishari Arab Hospital in Ramallah with pneumonia, a complication of a severe ear infection he had suffered from. Doctors feared the 83-year-old Palestinian leader would suffer a complete systems failure.

While the Palestinian Authority did all it could to mislead the public and the media about Abbas’s real condition, Israel learned of his rapidly deteriorating condition and decided to offer the Palestinians to treat Abbas at an Israeli hospital, where he could receive the most advanced medical care.

While the Palestinians decided to politely reject the offer, fearing such a move would be met with harsh criticism from the Palestinian public, Palestinian officials expressed their gratitude nevertheless.

Israel, in turn, decided to send a specialist to Ramallah, who joined the team of foreign doctors already treating the PA leader in an effort to stabilize his condition. After two days of intensive care, the Palestinian leader got better, and a week later he was discharged from the hospital.

Seriously. Did we also provide Abbas with his antisemitic reading material in hospital?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why This Israeli Ingredient is Showing Up Everywhere | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Our Tour Guide is very adventurous ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sculptures, street art, kiosks and coffee: A stroll down Ben Gurion Boulevard


----------



## toobfreak

Sixties Fan said:


> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*



They utterly piss off Arabs and refuse to take any shit from them and just won't go away!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Marking International Holocaust Remembrance Day, Israel’s Yad Vashem Memorial Launches Ambitious Online Commemoration Project


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient coin found on school trip


----------



## MJB12741

15 Reasons Why You Should Visit Israel at Least Once in Your Lifetime


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A song of ascents. In my distress I called to Hashem and He answered me.*
_Psalms 120:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SHEER ha-ma-a-LOT el a-do-NAI ba-tza-RA-tah LEE ka-RA-tee va-ya-a-NAY-nee

*Ascending to the greatest heights*
What is the meaning the Hebrew word _maalot_ (מעלות), translated here as ‘ascents,’ which appears in the opening phrases of the next fifteen psalms? According to _Rashi_, it is a reference to the fifteen steps in the _Beit Hamikdash_ upon which the_ Leviim_ stood while reciting these fifteen psalms. Rabbi Samson Raphael Hirsch explains the ascent in a spiritual way. He understands it to mean that from our low spiritual depths, we call, pray, and sing to _Hashem _to lift us up, or to give us the ability to ascend to the greatest heights. According to this interpretation, one can see a clear reflection of this in the beginning of Psalm 130: “Out of the depths I call You, _Hashem_.” Other commentators suggest that these _Tehillim_ were sung by those who returned to _Eretz Yisrael_ from the Babylonian exile in the times of _Ezra_, upon their ascent to the Holy Land, as reflected in Psalm 126:1 “A Song of Ascents. when _Hashem_ restores the fortunes of _Tzion_…” Travelling to the Land of Israel is always considered an ascent, as the verse in _Ezra_ 7:9 says: “On the first day of the first month, the journey up from Babylon was started.” Even today, moving to Israel is referred to as making _aliyah_, i.e, ‘ascending’ to live in the Land of Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel 
⁜→  et al,

Today, it struck me that I learn a new "word" quite frequently in this discussion group.  I see someone use a word and ask myself, "is that a real word?"  It has happened a couple of times in the last week and then happened again today _(by that I mean it is happening with greater frequency as time goes on)_. 

Today, I was reading something and the word “*modernity*” poped-up.




 ​*(MUSING)*
Now, when I read the passage using this word, I had a sense of what was meant.  But when I looked it up, it s meaning was much richer and fit the context very well.

What I again noticed is that the new words I was picking up _(building my vocabulary)_ actually came from people where English is a second language.  Today's word came from Manfred Gerstenfeld, who is an Austrian-born Israeli.

I guess _(while I have an advanced degree)_, I did not learn as much as I thought.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Chamber of the Holocaust, Israel’s Obscure Memorial on Mount Zion


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Eilat Coral Reef Survives Climate Change, Future Looks Good for Next Generations


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

250 Jews from Ukraine Arrive in Israel, With Help of ICFJ


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Jordan Valley Morning*
 Photo Credit: Avi Zeidel


----------



## MJB12741

Haifa Educational Zoo


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Kosher Food: What Makes Food Kosher or Not | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Gas Set to Flow From Leviathan Field by End of Year, Israeli PM Extols Energy Independence as ‘Great Revolution’


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Hashem gave to Yisrael the whole country which He had sworn to their fathers that He would assign to them; they took possession of it and settled in it.*
_Joshua 21:41 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yi-TAYN a-do-NAI l’-yis-ra-AYL et kol ha-A-retz a-SHER nish-BA la-TAYT la-a-vo-TAM va-yi-ra-SHU-ha va-yay-sh’-VU VAH

*Hashem gave to Yisrael the whole country*
_Hashem_ fulfills His promise to the People of Israel, who live in and possess the Land of Israel. The _Ramban_ notes that there are three aspects to the Jewish People’s obligation regarding _Eretz Yisrael_: They are commanded to live in _Eretz Yisrael_, to build up the land through strengthening its Jewish community, and to maintain a sovereign government ruling over _Eretz Yisrael_. Thus, though it’s important for individuals to live in the Land of Israel, it’s also critically important that the Nation of Israel has “taken possession of it and settled in it,” as this verse describes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An avalanche of movies by or about Jews at this year’s Sundance Film Festival


----------



## Mindful

And what is my life span
I'm like a man gone out of Egypt
the Red Sea parts, I cross on dry land
two walls of water; on my right and on my left
Pharaoh's army and his horsemen behind me
Before me the desert,
perhaps the Promised Land, too.
That is my life span.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Story of David and Goliath Is Not Just A Story - It REALLY Happened!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

60,000 flock to south where fields torched by incendiary balloons now bloom


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*“But be most resolute to observe faithfully all that is written in the Book of the Teaching of Moshe, without ever deviating from it to the right or to the left*
_Joshua 23:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-kha-zak-TEM m’-OD lish-MOR v’-la-a-SOT AYT kol ha-ka-TUV b’-SAY-fer to-RAT mo-SHEH l’-vil-TEE sur mi-ME-nu ya-MEEN us-MOL

*Strength Isn't Just a Good Character Trait,
It's a Biblical Commandment*
Throughout _Sefer Yehoshua_, the instructions to be “strong” and “resolute” are delivered repeatedly, both to _Yehoshua_ himself and the Children of Israel as a whole. Significantly, this command applies both to spiritual tasks, such as the exhortation in this verse to observe the entire _Torah_ of _Moshe_, and to physical tasks such as fighting battles to conquer the Land of Israel (see, e.g., Joshua 1:6). A complete national life requires both spiritual and physical fortitude. In today’s Israeli army, many soldiers exemplify this devotion to both _Torah_ study and military service by enlisting in the _Hesder_ program that combines high level _Torah_ study with mandatory army service. The students and graduates of these academies are exemplary soldiers as well as scholars, thereby serving as role models for all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netflix Acquires Drama ‘When Heroes Fly’ From Keshet International


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS and Breaking Double Standards – The Land of Israel


----------



## MJB12741

* 
                                                                               Daftar Harga Museum Of Tolerance - Jerusalem
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*They found rich, good pasture, and the land was ample, quiet, and peaceful. The former inhabitants were of Ham*
_1 Chronicles 4:40 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yim-tz’-U mir-EH sha-MAYN va-TOV v’-ha-A-retz ra-kha-VAT ya-DA-yim v’-sho-KE-tet ush-lay-VAH KEE min KHAM ha-yo-sh’-VEEM sham l’-fa-NEEM

*The Bible on Internal vs. External Harmony*
The Hebrew word for ‘peaceful’ in this verse is _shalva_ (שלוה), rather than the more common word ‘_shalom_’ (שלום). What is the difference between _shalom_ and _shalva_? The 19th-century commentator _Malbim_ explains that _shalom_ refers an external peace, meaning that one is free from threats or harm. _Shalva_, on the other hand, refers to internal harmony. Accordingly, this verse teaches that the inhabitants of the cities of _Shimon_experienced not only a quiet security from outside threats, but also enjoyed peaceful coexistence with their brethren and neighbors. In his prayer for the peace of Jerusalem (Psalm 122:6) the Psalmist includes both terms: “Pray for the well-being (_shalom_) of _Yerushalayim_; may those who love you be at peace (_shalva_).”


----------



## MJB12741

Really Super Neat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Open the gates, and let A righteous nation enter, [A nation] that keeps faith.*
_Isaiah 26:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

pit-KHU sh’-a-REEM v’-ya-VO goy tza-DEEK sho-MAYR e-mu-NEEM

*How to be Truly Righteous*
Israel’s first Chief Rabbi, Abraham Isaac Kook, expounds upon the nature of righteousness, described in beautiful poetry in this verse. “The purely righteous do not complain about evil, but increase justice. They do not complain about godlessness, but increase faith. They do not complain about ignorance, but increase wisdom.” Let us strive to become “purely righteous” by increasing justice, faith and wisdom in this world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

*“Alexa, Is Israel an Apartheid State?”*

 I’d finished going through this weeks’ “What’s new with Alexa” email and started asking my own questions. Too many times the machine offers an apology and says it can’t answer that but this time, it had the answer clear and concise:

“Alexa, is Israel an apartheid state?”
“Israel, like South Africa, is an apartheid state”

Alexa does state her source, an entry on Wikipedia “Israel and the apartheid comparison“, but that article discusses opinions and does not give a conclusion. The hard and fast answer is one given by Amazon, not Wikipedia.





So, is Israel an apartheid state? Well, if you want to consider that question you firstly have to ignore the fact that apartheid is specific to South Africa, white Europeans and native Africans.

Apartheid is racial segregation – in Israel there is no racial segregation. Over 20% of the population of Israel are Arabs and have full citizen rights. There are 18 Arab members of the Israeli parliament.

In Israel, your religion doesn’t preclude you from being a doctor, a lawyer, a soldier, a high court judge or any other position.

There is no separation on buses, trains, planes, toilets or any other public facilities. And despite reports to the contrary, there is no segregation of roads.

All this lack of separation applies equally to everyone regardless of gender and sexuality – something that can’t be said for most of Israels’ neighbors.

Amazon have promised to have their technical department look into this matter, or maybe that was what another of their algorithms 


'Alexa, Is Israel an Apartheid State?'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mehereta’s Reality: From Ethiopia to TV to Knesset? – The Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Three young Israeli scientists win $100,000 research prize


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Avraham said of Sara his wife, “She is my sister.” So King Abimelech of Gerar had Sara brought to him.*
_Genesis 20:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YO-mer av-ra-HAM el sa-RAH ish-TO a-KHO-tee HEE va-yish-LAKH a-vee-ME-lekh ME-lekh g’-RAR va-yi-KAKH et sa-RAH

*Brave Jewish Heroines: Biblical and Modern*
Although _Sara_ was taken captive by both Pharoah (Genesis 12:19) and Abimelech, her courage and bravery inspired many Jewish women over the centuries, especially those who carried her name. Sarah Braverman, the “first lady of the IDF,” was born in Romania in 1918, and arrived in Israel when she was 20 years old. Upon her arrival, she immediately joined the Jewish liberation movement. Braverman was one of the first women to join “Palmach,” the special fighting forces of the Haganah and one of the forerunners of the Israeli army. Braverman was chosen to be one of three women in a group of 37 _Palmach_ fighters to take part in the 1943 parachuting mission behind enemy lines into Nazi Europe. After the creation of the State of Israel, Braverman helped establish the IDF Women’s Corps. Sarah Braverman truly lived up to her namesake, the original _Sara_. She was a brave and devoted Jewish heroine, who put her life on the line time and again to protect and defend her people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel relaunches "virtual Gulf embassy" on Twitter ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Biblical King David with Harp in Jerusalem (Pixabay)._
*There is no safety—said Hashem—for the wicked.*
_Isaiah 48:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

AYN sha-LOM a-MAR a-do-NAI la-r’-sha-EEM

*Popular Rock Songs You Didn't Know Were Based on the Land of Israel and the Bible*
There are many well-known songs inspired by Israel and the Bible, including Cage the Elephant's "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked," a wildly popular song that made it to the Billboard Hot 100, reached number 3 on the Alternative Songs chart and number 8 on the Mainstream Rock Tracks chart. The song's title and catchy verse is paraphrased based on Isaiah 48:22, in which _Yeshayahu_ concludes a triumphant account of the future journey out of Babylon and the return to Israel saying, “There is no safety—said _Hashem_—for the wicked.” Most commentators suggest that this is a continuation of the above contrast between Israel and Babylon; while Israel is redeemed, the wicked Babylon will find no peace. A second popular song inspired by Israel and the Bible is Johnny Cash's “He Turned the Water into Wine," written during a tour Cash did in Israel with his wife, June Carter, in 1968. He said that the sound of a church's cistern and everything he felt being in Israel inspired him in this song and his career. In a third song by Jewish artist Leonard Cohen from 1969, "Story of Isaac," there is a clear theme of the story of God commanding Abraham to sacrifice Isaac on Mount Moriah, from the perspective of Isaac (as opposed to his "Highway 61 Revisited," which addresses the subject from Abraham's perspective). References to the Hebrew Bible are common in Cohen's songs, such as the modern-day standard "Hallelujah," from his 1984 album Various Positions.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Shoteiy HaNevuah (Wanderers of Prophecy) - Kol Galgal*
_
"The sound of a wheel rolling from down upwards
Sealed chariots are going and rolling.

The sound of melodies ascends and descends
Going and wandering in the world.

The sound of a Shofar is drawn at the depths of the stairs,
And turns the wheel around.
It is a voice, it is the sound of a wheel rolling up and down"_

The words of the song were taken from the Zohar (of Parashat Vayechi), which Rashbi wrote: "The wheel" is a term for this world (which is round and rotating) and the whole nature, and the whole nature wants to rise up from above. And on the other hand - there is also an awakening from above - Hashem, too, wants us and desires us. The sound of the shofar expresses the same Divine will. Furthermore, the shofar is the one that rolls the wheel, meaning that our very desire is also derived from the Divine root. As a general rule, one must know that all inner wisdom is based on the connection between the upper worlds and the lower worlds. "The awakening of the lower worlds and the awakening of the upper worlds" (ie, a spiritual awakening that comes from man, arousing his heart to the worship of Hashem, overcoming his earthly and trying to rise up and reach the closeness of Hashem. That is a pure spirit that falls on man above, without himself being prepared and worthy of it. The matter is very deep to comprehend, but the main thing is that the people of Israel, and in fact all of creation wants to be close and adhere to Hashem and Hashem wants to infuse His presence among us.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Was a mound of ash from Temple sacrifices visible as late as 1900? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live Now  ( you may rewind to the beginning of the event on the video )


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Yearning to immigrate to the land of Israel after nearly a decade of imprisonment in Soviet Russia, Jewish hero Natan Sharansky steps off the plane arriving to Israel as then-Prime Minister of Israel Shimon Peres (left) welcomes him" (Wikimedia Commons)._
*Then Hashem your God will restore your fortunes and take you back in love. He will bring you together again from all the peoples where Hashem your God has scattered you*
_Deuteronomy 30:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-SHAV a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha et sh’-vu-t’-KHA v’-ri-kha-ME-kha v’-SHAV v’-ki-betz-KHAmi-kol HA-a-MEEM a-SHER he-fitz-KHA a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha SHA-mah

*Superheroes Are Real:
The Story of Jewish Superhero Natan Sharansky*
In his book _Meshech Chochma_, Rabbi Meir Simcha of Dvinsk (1843-1926) clarifies that this verse, foretelling the ingathering of the exiles, refers to two distinct groups of people. “God will restore your fortunes” alludes to the Jews who yearn to return to the Land of Israel. This group will be brought to _Eretz Yisrael_ first. Subsequently, “He will bring you together again,” and even those Jews who have become comfortable on foreign soil and lost their connection with Israel will be brought back. We are privileged to witness the first part of the verse being fulfilled, as thousands of Jews choose to make aliyah each year. In 2015, more than 31,000 Jewish immigrants left their homes worldwide and moved to the Land of Israel. Why do so many Jews choose to make _Eretz Yisrael_ their home? According to Natan Sharansky (b. 1948), former Soviet “refusenik,” Deputy Prime Minister and chairman of the Jewish Agency for Israel from 2009-2018, “The high number of immigrants, particularly from western countries, attests to the drawing power of the Zionist idea. The fact that immigrants choose to come to Israel is a sign that Israel invests their lives with meaning that they cannot find elsewhere.” Sharansky is a modern Jewish hero, who yearned to return to the Land of Israel even when it cost him his personal freedom. His release from prison occured on the Hebrew date of the 2nd of Adar, 5746 - 39 years ago from today's Hebrew date, the 2nd of Adar, 5779. Sharansky continues to inspire the Jewish world until today.


----------



## MJB12741

In first, Israel to host 2019 Judo Grand Prix event


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Are 11th Happiest Population in OECD Better Life Index


----------



## Sixties Fan

MJB12741 said:


> In first, Israel to host 2019 Judo Grand Prix event


I am still waiting for Israel to host the first Tennis Open.  They were to do so before Hamas decided on going to war in 2014.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/gl...ulation-in-oecd-better-life-index/2019/02/07/


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/me...-eurovision-and-will-keep-shabbat/2019/02/07/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Guy Zu-Aretz - 'Et Sha'arei Ratzon (Time of the Gates of Will)
*


----------



## rylah

*Lecha Dodi - Shabat Songs Project*

**


----------



## rylah

*Amir Benayoun - Shalom Aleychem*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is the Kiddush? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Beloved Israeli Snack Prepares to Take Bigger Bite Out of American Market


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_View of the Old City Jerusalem from the Mount of Olives with olive trees in the foreground (Shutterstock)._
*If I forget you, O Yerushalayim, let my right hand wither*
_Psalms 137:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

im esh-ka-KHAYKH y’-ru-sha-LA-im tish-KAKH y’-mee-NEE

*Honor Jerusalem in Your Home*
Psalm 137 was written by the rivers of Babylon, where the exiled Jews wailed and lamented the destruction of the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple). They wondered how they would continue to endure on foreign soil. How could they sing the songs of _Hashem_(God), which were supposed to be sung in the Temple, there? Their answer was an oath to never forget _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem). This psalm makes an oblique reference to Deuteronomy 8:19, “If you do forget _Hashem_ your God and follow other gods to serve them or bow down to them, I warn you this day that you shall certainly perish.” Israel’s exile came when they forgot God in their land. In Babylon, they promised themselves to never repeat that mistake, and to never forget _Yerushalayim_. Today, this psalm is recited at Jewish weddings just before the groom breaks a glass, ensuring that Jerusalem is always at the forefront of our minds and reminding us that no joyous occasion is complete until _Yerushalayim_ is restored to its former glory.


----------



## Mindful

Tel Aviv! Here we come!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Ripe Pomegranate opening on the tree during Sukkoth in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*"A land of wheat and barley, of vines, figs, and pomegranates, a land of olive trees and honey"*
_Deuteronomy 8:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

E-retz khi-TAH us-o-RAH v’-GE-fen ut-ay-NAH v’-ree-MON e-retz ZAYT SHE-men
ud-VASH

*Pomegranates to Beautify Your Self and Home*
The _Torah_ names seven species as the special agricultural products of _Eretz Yisrael_. Even today, these seven crops can be seen growing all over Israel. In particular, the pomegranate has always been a symbol of beauty. Its unique shape was a favorite design element, appearing on the priestly garments and the pillars at the entrance to the _Beit Hamikdash_ in _Yerushalayim_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

21 iconic Israeli movies that you must watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

This video will touch your heart like only the Land of Israel can


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ori’s Friends Launch ‘To Be a Free People in Our Country’ Initiative In Her Memory


----------



## Sixties Fan

'The Band's Visit' wins a Grammy - Israel National News




Dean Sharenow, left, and David Yazbek accept the award for best musical theater album for "The Band's Visit" 

‘The Band’s Visit’ wins Grammy for best musical theater album


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A man prays with a book in his hand leaning against the Wailing Wall (Shutterstock)._
*They pass through the Valley of Baca, regarding it as a place of springs, as if the early rain had covered it with blessing.*
_Psalms 84:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

o-v’-RAY b’-AY-mek ha-ba-KHA ma-YAN y’-shee-TU-hu gam b’-ra-KHOT ya-TEH mo-REH

*The Yearning of A Pilgrim's Journey to Israel*
The sons of _Korach_ write a psalm depicting the longing for the _Beit Hamikdash_ and the desire to make the great pilgrimage to _Yerushalayim_ three times a year. From all corners of the land, pilgrims make their way to the Holy City for the three festivals, bearing gifts to present in the _Beit Hamikdash_. Some traverse long distances, while others walk a short way to get to Jerusalem and the _Beit Hamikdash_. The psalmist writes how the pilgrims would pass through the _Emek Habakha_, literally ‘the valley of tears,’ struggling to make their way home. With the passing of every year in Israel, a new record is set in the number of pilgrims - especially Christian pilgrims - who visit the land. According to the Ministry of Tourism, in 2018, Israel welcomed some four million tourists - an increase in tourist arrivals of 13 percent compared to 2017, and 38% compared to 2016. Indeed, visiting Israel is a very special way to honor the Land, People and God of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Culture/WATCH-Israeli-comedians-in-English-540017


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Routes Uncovered: Jerusalem Walls


----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrity Chefs Get a Taste of Israel — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

The two sides of the ancient coin discovered on February 6, 2019 in the Lachish region, dating back to the Bar Kochba revolt in 133 or 134 CE. (Shiri Burchard)


Rains unearth rare Bar Kochba-era coin hailing ‘freedom of Israel’


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Sagiv Cohen - Halelu
*
**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A happy family stepping off their aliyah flight to Israel (Photo Credit: Eliana Rudee)_
*And you shall take possession of the land and settle in it, for I have assigned the land to you to possess*
_Numbers 33:53 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ho-rash-TEM et ha-A-retz vee-shav-tem BAH KEE la-KHEM na-TA-tee et ha-A-retz
la-RE-shet o-TAH

*Yearning to Return and Settle the Land*
This verse is the source for the biblical command to settle and inhabit the Land of Israel. For centuries, the Jewish people yearned to return and resettle their land. While over the centuries, some individuals were able to fulfill these dreams, the founding of the State of Israel in 1948 made it possible for any Jew who wishes to return to come and settle intheir homeland. Today, there are approximately six million Jews and eight million total residents in _Eretz Yisrael_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ From then to now.  From 2000 years ago to today.  Nothing is going to change ]

Chilling documentary: "A Night at the Garden" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kobi Marimi to represent Israel in 2019 Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Sun Shining on Wildflowers in a Shiloh Vineyard *
 Photo Credit: A.Y. Katsof


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

It's final: Ariel University Medical School to be established


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Tents used as temporary housing for Jewish immigrants in Israel. From 1948 to 1951, over 700,000 immigrants entered Israel, most were Holocaust survivors or Jews fleeing Arab lands (Shutterstock)._
*O that the deliverance of Yisrael might come from Tzion! When Hashem restores the fortunes of His people, Yaakov will exult, Yisrael will rejoice.*
_Psalms 53:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

MEE yi-TAYN mi-tzi-YON y’-shu-OT yis-ra-AYL b’-SHUV e-lo-HEEM sh’-VUT a-MO
ya-GAYL ya-a-KOV yis-MAKH yis-ra-AYL

*A New Life in God’s Promised Land*
In the first years after Israel’s independence, close to seven-hundred thousand Jews moved to the country, including many survivors of the Holocaust looking to build a new life in God’s Promised Land. Under the leadership of future Prime Minister Levi Eshkol, the Jewish Agency built absorption settlements throughout the country to accommodate the staggering numbers. One was appropriately named _Sh’vut Am_ ( ), ‘the return of the people,’ taken from Psalm 53. Though translated here as “the fortunes of His people,” the words _sh’vut amo_ ( ) in this verse also mean ‘the return of His people.’ Over the course of a few years, over one-hundred thousand new immigrants lived in _Sh’vut Am_, and from there went on to build Israel’s future. Indeed, when salvation came to Israel with the return of the captivity, Israel did rejoice.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The earliest surviving photographs of Jerusalem live on in historic exhibit


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rejuvenation: Nurturing Jerusalem’s Botanical Gardens [audio]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_The mountains and Red Sea of Eilat (Shutterstock)._
*At that time King Rezin of Aram recovered Eilat for Aram; he drove out the Judites from Eilat, and Edomites came to Eilat and settled there, as is still the case.*
_2 Kings 16:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ba-AYT ha-HEE hay-SHEEV r’-TZEEN me-lekh a-RAM et ay-LAT la-a-RAM vai-na-SHAYL et ha-y’-hu-DEEM may-ay-LOT va-a-do-MEEM BA-u ay-LAT va-yay-sh’-VU SHAM AD
ha-YOM ha-ZEH

*Eilat: A Biblical and Modern Israeli City*
The city of _Eilat_, located on the shores of the Red Sea, had been conquered by King _David_and built as an important port by King _Shlomo_. Here it is reconquered by Edom, the descendants of Esau. But foreign rule over any part of _Eretz Yisrael_ is only temporary. During Israel’s War of Independence in 1949, the Israel Defense Forces were able to reclaim _Eilat_. Today, this city serves as an important port city, naval base, and a popular destination for tourists. Just as in the time of King _Shlomo_, it plays a critical role in Israel’s economy and defense.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How Israel took care of the refugees from Arab countries, and others.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-French drama ‘Synonyms’ wins top prize at Berlin film festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A Jewish man proudly waves his Israeli flag atop a mountain peak (Shuttertock)._
*They shall inquire for Tzion; in that direction their faces shall turn; they shall come and attach themselves to Hashem by a covenant for all time, which shall never be forgotten.*
_Jeremiah 50:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

tzi-YON yish-A-lu DE-rekh HAY-nah f’-nay-HEM BO-u v’-nil-VU el a-do-NAI b’-REET
o-LAM LO ti-sha-KHAY-akh

*While Nations Come and Go, the Jewish People Remain Connected to Their Beloved Land of Israel*
For most of _Yirmiyahu_’s prophecies, the mighty nation of Babylonia serves as a messenger or agent, carrying out God’s will. When the People of Israel wish to challenge Babylonia’s rule over them, _Yirmiyahu_ tells them that to do so is tantamount to challenging _Hashem_ Himself. However, like the other nations before them, Babylonia will eventually be punished for its arrogance and sinful behavior. Like Israel, they shall face an enemy “from the north” (verse 3). When this occurs, Israel will once again be returned to its homeland. As _Yirmiyahu_ says in verse 19, “And I will lead _Yisrael_ back to his pasture.” While nations come and go, the Jewish people remain connected to their beloved Land of Israel in “a covenant for all time, which shall never be forgotten.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Japanese Schindler's son dedicates memorial to his father in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

14 must-read books about Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Valentine’s Day look at Israel’s flower industry


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli nature sites are an accessible walk in the park


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 places to grab great Israeli food in the desert


----------



## Sixties Fan

ISRAEL21c makes Sharon proud to be Israeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Kira Radinsky, Nuseir (Nas) Yassin Among Speakers At Upcoming OurCrowd Summit in Jerusalem | Social Awareness


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inscribed Glass Shofar, Dead Sea Crystal Among Artworks Gifted To World Leaders | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv Is World's 18th Techiest City, Says New Report | Technology News


----------



## rylah

*Bini Landau - Yiibaneh haMikdash (father's song)*

If in the mountain You've carved a stone
To raise a new building
Not in vain my brother have You carved
For a new building
For from these stones
Temple will be built

If in the mountain You've planted cedar
A cedar instead of thistle
Not in vain my brother have You planted
For from these cedars
Temple will be built

Will be built, will be built, will be built
The Temple will be built

If You haven't sang a song yet
Sing me a new melody
That is more ancient than wine
And sweeter than honey
As song about two thousand years old
And new each day


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

President Rivlin Launches First Israeli Spacecraft to the Moon (Next Thursday, Via Cape Canaveral)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pickled Pink Turnips Recipe | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_The current President of Israel (Reuven Rivlin) meets with Israeli olive farmers at his residence on HaNasi Street in Jerusalem (Photo Credit: Eliana Rudee)_
*Then Shlomo convoked the elders of Yisrael—all the heads of the tribes and the ancestral chieftains of the Israelites—before King Shlomo in Yerushalayim, to bring up the Aron Brit Hashem from the City of David, that is, Tzion.*
_1 Kings 8:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

az yak-HAYL sh’-lo-MOH et zik-NAY yis-ra-AYL et kol ra-SHAY ha-ma-TOT n’-see-AY
ha-a-VOT liv-NAY yis-ra-AYL el ha-ME-lekh sh’-lo-MOH y’-ru-sha-la-IM l’-ha-a-LOT et
a-RON b’-REET a-do-NAI may-EER da-VID HEE tzi-YON

*From one 'Nasi' (President) to Another*
The Hebrew term for ‘ancestral cheiftains’ is n’see-ay ha’avot ( ). _N’see-ay_ is a plural form of the word _nasi_ (נשיא), which literally means ‘elevated,’ but is commonly used to mean ‘prince’ as a title of leadership. In modern Hebrew, it is translated as ‘president.’ In 1960, the famed IDF General and biblical archaeologist Yigael Yadin was called to present his archaeological findings to Israeli President Yitzchak Ben-Zvi in the presence of Prime Minister Ben Gurion and other members of Knesset. He writes about the phenomenal presentation, “When my time came to report, I projected a slide of a document and read aloud the first line: ‘Shimon Bar Kosiba, Nasi of Israel.’ And turning the our Head of State, I said, ‘Your Excellency, I am honored to be able to tell you that we have discovered fifteen dispatches by the last President of ancient Israel, 1,800 years ago.’ For a moment the audience seemed struck dumb. Then the silence was shattered with cries of astonishment and joy.” Not only was he a Nasi, ‘president,’ Bar Kosiba (Kokhba) was also the last military leader of ancient Israel. In essence, he “sent” his dispatches to his successor, Yigael Yadin, one of the first generation of Israeli generals in 1,800 years, so that he could turn them over to another Nasi, the modern President of Israel. For all those celebrating President's Day in the United States, we hope that you have a nice "Yom Nasi" - President's Day!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MJB12741

*A tour of Israel's capitol underground.

City of David & Underground Jerusalem - 1 Day Walking Tour - iTravelJerusalem*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kinneret Reaches Best Water Levels in Two Years and Rising


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In Hebrew


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Betar Zionist youth movement celebrates 95 years at Jerusalem conference


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A mother holds up his child as he puts a note into the Western Wall (Photo credit: Eliana Rudee)_
*For the earth shall be filled With awe for the glory of Hashem As water covers the sea.*
_Habakkuk 2:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE ti-ma-LAY ha-A-retz la-DA-at et k’-VOD a-do-NAI ka-MA-yim y’-kha-SU al YAM

*What is Zionism?*
Here _Chavakuk_ describes a great future for the entire world upon the return of the Jewish people to _Eretz Yisrael_. One of Israel’s leading statesmen, Yigal Allon (1918-1980), eloquently defined Modern Zionism for world leaders in an address to the United Nations in 1975: “Zionism is the modern expression of the ancient Jewish heritage. Zionism is the national liberation movement of a people exiled from its historic homeland and dispersed among the nations of the world. Zionism is the redemption of an ancient nation from a tragic lot and the redemption of a land neglected for centuries. Zionism is the revival of an ancient language and culture, in which the vision of a universal peace has been a central theme. Zionism is the embodiment of a unique pioneering spirit, of the dignity of labor, and of enduring human values. Zionism is creating a society, however, imperfect it may still be, which tries to implement the highest ideal of democracy — political, social and cultural – for all the inhabitants of Israel, irrespective of religious belief, race or sex. Zionism is, in sum, the constant and unrelenting effort to realize the national and universal vision of the prophets of Israel.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This will be interesting.  Wonder how the enemy will react    ]

IAI Introduces Suicide Drone


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Yuval Dayan - Tishal Et HaMayim (Ask The Water)
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Modeling their way through Israel ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Bunker Rats watch out....    ]

Israel’s Rafael Unveils New Smart Bunker Buster


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A man prays at the Western Wall in Jerusalem, one of the most visceral remnants of the retaining wall of the Second Temple. It is here that many pray for redemption and the rebuilding of the Third Temple (Shutterstock)._
*On the contrary, if you keep silent in this crisis, relief and deliverance will come to the Yehudim from another quarter, while you and your father’s house will perish. And who knows, perhaps you have attained to royal position for just such a crisis.”*
_Esther 4:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE im ha-kha-RAYSH ta-kha-ree-SHEE ba-AYT ha-ZOT RE-vakh v’-ha-tza-LAH
ya-a-MOD la-y’-hu-DEEM mi-ma-KOM a-KHAYR v’-AT u-VAYT a-VEEKH to-VAY-du
u-MEE yo-DAY-a im l’-AYT ka-ZOT hi-GA-at la-mal-KHUT

*Redemption is Incumbent on Each Individual*
_Mordechai_’s inspiring words move _Esther_ to courageously step up and defend her people. _Mordechai _does not say, “If you are silent now, then we are all doomed,” because he knows that the God of Israel will never forsake His people. Instead, _Mordechai_ empowers _Esther_ to take a leading role in the redemption, and not to sit quietly on the sidelines as it unfolds. In every generation there are those who threaten the existence of the Nation of Israel. Ultimately, _Hashem_ will defend His people and His land, but is up to each individual to decide if he or she will stand up, as Queen _Esther_ did, on behalf of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## bodecea

It's a very gay friendly country.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: The Golden Gate -- Sha'ar Harachamim on the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

(Achziv stream 17/2/19 photography: Ya'akov Ravivo)


----------



## rylah

(Modi'in  23/01/2019 20:56 photography Ronen Doron)


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - What are you Running from*


----------



## rylah

*Dudu Tassa - Hagole*


----------



## rylah

*Shir Levi - Nagen*
You always come to me in the morning
Give me a kiss and a great light
Waking me up today because of darkness
And as darkness is afraid of a day
You're light and a great big big Hero
On the day

You always come to me in the morning
Giving me a big breath and great light
Wake me up from my dream
My love to You greater than the sea
And if I decide to run away like a note out of tune
Wait for me to return
From a place far away

Play, play, play for me and I'll return
Play play play for me when I return

You always come to me in the morning
Unraveling my nights from memories
Leave then return deep from the darkness
Building palaces and dismantles them in me
And if I decide to run away
Like a note out of tune
Wait for me to come back
From the place far away from here


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Maktoob - Yossi Sassi & The Oriental Rock Orchestra*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

[Here's a bit parallel kind of Blues... the "Bar Yohay Piyut"]

*'Bar Yohay'* is a piyut that deals with the Tanna Rabbi Shim'on bar Yohai.
The piyyut was written by the Kabbalist Rabbi Shim'on Lavi, who left his mark on the song. In each house, except for the last one, after the words "Bar Yohay", one of his name letters appears in the order.

One of the coolest layback grooves starts at around 2:44


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/eight-weeks-of-white-nights/


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A new video series by The Israel Bible - submit your questions now!_
*An angel of Hashem came up from Gilgal to Bochim and said, “I brought you up from Egypt and I took you into the land which I had promised on oath to your fathers. And I said, ‘I will never break
My covenant with you.*
_Judges 2:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YA-al mal-akh a-do-NAI min ha-gil-GAL el ha-bo-KHEEM va-YO-mer a-a-LEH et-KHEM mi-mitz-RA-yim va-a-VEE et-KHEM el ha-A-retz a-SHER nish-BA-tee la-a-VO-tay-KHEM va-o-MAR lo a-FAYR b’-ree-TEE i-t’-KHEM l’-o-LAM

*A Covenant That Can Neither Be Changed Nor Broken*
The angel, who is actually a human prophet according to _Metzudat David_, reiterates God’s promise that He will never erase the covenant made with the Patriarchs, according to which the Land of Israel belongs to the Children of Israel. Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook, who was dean of the Mercaz Harav Yeshiva and a prominent leader of Religious Zionism, teaches that whenever the Bible describes a covenant between _Hashem_ and the People of Israel, it is not a mutual agreement. Rather, it is a promise that God makes, which the Jewish people must embrace. As this covenant is completely divine, it can never be changed or broken. The establishment of the State of Israel after thousands of years of exile is clearly a fulfillment of this divine covenant. *Click here* to watch our NEW SERIES where Rabbi Tuly Weisz answers an important question many Christians are bothered by, "Did God break His Covenant with Israel?" based on today's verse!


----------



## rylah

*Yagel Harosh & Yedidut - Yafa vTamah*

"Beautiful and honest,
Innocent and perfect Torah
The pleasant, who could deepen in Your secrets
In the secret of a Living G-d" 
- Rabbi Shlomo Avitbul​
**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Jewish man fervently prays at the Western Wall (Shutterstock)._
*Accordingly, written instructions were dispatched by couriers to all the king’s provinces to destroy, massacre, and exterminate all the Yehudim, young*
_Esther 3:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

*The Urgent Importance of Embracing Israel and Returning Often*
Usually, the _Torah_ gives us the reason why an individual, or the nation as a whole, are punished. _Megillat_ _Esther_, however, does not explicitly state what the people did to deserve the threat of annihilation. When viewed in historical context, it becomes clear that the Jews of Shushan were guilty for not having returned to _Eretz Yisrael_ even though they had the opportunity to do so. After the Persian king Cyrus conquered the Babylonians, he allowed the Children of Israel to return to the Land of Israel and begin reconstruction of the _Beit Hamikdash_. However, a mere 42,360 returned to _Yerushalayim_ (Ezra 2:64) while close to a million remained in Babylonia. The generation was therefore punished for their lack of enthusiasm towards returning to Israel. This teaches us the importance of making every effort to embrace the land and to physically return to it whenever possible.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This rendition of "The Sound of Silence" will leave you speechless


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here Are All Of Sunday’s Jewish Oscar Nominees


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A beautiful home in Yemin Moshe, Jerusalem (Shutterstock)._
*I was asleep, But my heart was wakeful. Hark, my beloved knocks! “Let me in, my own, My darling, my faultless dove! For my head is drenched with dew, My locks with the damp of night.”*
_Song of Songs 5:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-NEE y’-shay-NAH v’-li-BEE ayr KOL do-DEE do-FAYK pit-khee LEE a-kho-TEE ra-ya-TEE yo-na-TEE ta-ma-TEE she-ro-SHEE nim-la TAL k’-vu-tzo-TAI r’-see-SAY LAI-lah
*
When God Knocks, Answer!*
The words: “My beloved knocks,” in Hebrew _kol dodi dofek_ (  ), form the title and theme of Rabbi Joseph B. Soloveitchik’s classic essay on religious Zionism. In this essay, Rabbi Soloveitchik highlights the miraculous events surrounding the establishment of the State of Israel and posits that God “knocked” six times to get our attention. He points to military successes, political opportunities, the theological awakening of the Christian world and other developments as contemporary signs that _Hashem_ is beckoning the Jewish people to return to the Land of Israel. Rabbi Soloveichik cautions that we must respond quickly to these knocks, unlike the beloved who hesitates in this chapter, and later regrets her lost opportunity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 faces of Jerusalem


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Todah Sh'At*


----------



## rylah

*Karolina - Af Echad*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_An Israeli teenager tends an olive grove (Shutterstock). _
*I will bring you into the land which I swore to give to Avraham, Yitzchak, and Yaakov, and I will give it to you for a possession,
I Hashem.”*
_Exodus 6:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-hay-vay-TEE et-KHEM el ha-A-retz a-SHER na-SA-tee et ya-DEE la-TAYT o-TAH
l’-av-ra-HAM l’-yitz-KHAK ul-ya-a-KOV v’-na-ta-TEE o-TAH la-KHEM mo-ra-SHAH a-NEE a-do-NAI
*
Pay Attention to Biblical Word Choice:
Heritage vs. Inheritance*
Biblical Hebrew has two words relating to bequests: _Morasha_ (  ), and _yerusha_ (  ). _Morasha_, the Hebrew word for ‘possession’ in this verse, is generally translated as ‘heritage,’ while _yerusha_ is translated as ‘inheritance.’ The use of different words suggests a difference in meaning. An inheritance is simply passed on from the previous generation, while a heritage requires the receiver’s active involvement and participation, like a family business which the founder’s children must work hard to maintain. An inheritance may be squandered; a heritage must be preserved intact for the next generation. This certainly explains why the verse uses the word _morasha_ with regard to _Eretz Yisrael_. The land requires our active involvement to maintain and preserve it, and it is not ours to squander.


----------



## Sixties Fan

For a group of Jerusalem artists, embroidery points the way forward


----------



## rylah

[I'm forever thankful for having studied several years in Rabbi Grossman's school and yeshiva.
The state gave Rabbi the 'Love of Israel' prize among several, when he was building and taking care of lots of schools under his wing but refused to take anything for himself. Then he would visit the schools and personally give each of his thousands of students Hanukkah gifts, all while having 10 children 5 of whom he and his wife adopted after giving them shelter for a week... and that's just a glimpse into the great light and chesed that the Rabbi sparks in the world]

*Chosson almost gave up hope*
One of Israel’s most prominent and beloved rabbis, Rav Yitchok Dovid Grossman shlit”a, is famous for his tremendous chesed. Many suffering men, women, and children have turned to Rav Grossman in times of need. This week, the Rav took Yitzchok Shlomo, a young man who has endured tragedy, under his wing.

Yitzchok Shlomo’s life took a grim turn in 2014, when his mother was diagnosed with cancer. His parents flew together to America for her treatments. In a shocking twist, Yitzchok’s father was diagnosed with cancer as well shortly afterward. They both died before returning home to their 13 children. The children of the family were utterly abandoned, left to grieve in shock. Yitzchok’s focus turned toward raising his younger siblings in his parents’ absence. Recently, when the young man became engaged, he had to face the bitter truth: He has no parents to escort him to his chuppah.

Rav Grossman knew the young man’s story and felt that it was worthy of sharing internationally. AChesed Fund page features video footage of the Rav and the bochur together. Rav Grossman speaks extremely frankly in the video:

“I ask you to help this boy because this is mamash the biggest mitzvah. Also pikuach nefesh and also hachnasas kallah, on the highest level that it can be. I ask you again, [don’t do] as much as you can, do more than you can, and Hashem will give you back everything [that] you need.”

Phrases such as “the biggest mitzvah,” “pikuach nefesh,” and “don’t do as much as you can, do more than you can” stand out as particularly noteworthy. A rav of Rav Grossman’s stature presumably does not use such phrases lightly.

Donations have begun to trickle in to the couple’s wedding fund, with the hopes of making them a basic wedding and allowing them to establish a modest home. Those who donate can rest assured that they have joined Rav Grossman in a truly worthy cause, and receive his bracha to receive “everything that [they] need.”







Chosson almost gave up hope


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nattiv, who grew up in Israel and now lives in Los Angeles, wrote “Skin” with Sharon Maymon, who is also from Israel. He co-produced the film with his wife, actress Jaime Ray Newman, who received the award alongside him.

Israeli filmmaker wins Oscar


Israeli director Guy Nattiv’s ‘Skin’ wins Oscar for best live action short film


----------



## MJB12741

Israel has more museums per capita in the entire world.  Enjoy!

https://museums.gov.il/en/museums/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Ranked 10th Healthiest Country in the World


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A fierce female warrior in the IDF proctecting the nation of Israel (LIBI)._
*Then Yael wife of Chever took a tent pin and grasped the mallet. When he was fast asleep from exhaustion, she approached him stealthily and drove the pin through his temple till it went down to the ground. Thus he died.*
_Psalms 30:1  (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-ti-KAKH ya-AYL AY-shet KHE-ver et y’-TAD ha-O-hel va-TA-sem et ha-ma-KE-vet
b’-ya-DAH va-ta-VO ay-LAV ba-LAT va-tit-KA et ha-ya-TAYD b’-ra-ka-TO va-titz-NAKH
ba-A-retz v’-HU nir-DAM va-YA-af va-ya-MOT
*
A Female Warrior Acting on Behalf of the Nation of Israel*
_Yael_ is not the only great woman to act as a warrior on behalf of the Nation of Israel. Today, women form an important part of the Israel Defense Forces, serving at its highest levels. In 2011, Orna Barbavai made history, overcoming her underprivileged upbringing to become the first woman in IDF history to reach the rank of _Aluf_ (  ), ‘Major General’. “I am proud to be the first woman to become a major general, and to be part of an organization in which equality is a central principle,” Barbivai said. The mother of three retired from the IDF in 2014, but serves as an inspiration to countless Israeli young women who enlist in the IDF each year and who know they can reach the highest levels not only in the IDF but throughout Israeli society.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Planting trees, making the fields bloom again ]

Natural Environment Near Gaza Seeing Vibrant Recovery


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

'I don't see why I shouldn't have to serve': Why young, Jewish Canadians are enlisting in the Israeli military | CBC News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Tel Aviv Fashion Week 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Not exactly favorite... but a great song about a strange and sad reality...
for those who know Hebrew will understand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Flourishing Jordan Valley *
 Photo Credit: Mati Shriki

_*"I will also give thee for a light of the nations"*_
Isaiah 49:6


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Preservation work on the 1,600-year-old inscription and wine press unearthed at the home of a wealthy Samaritan in Tzur Natan. (Galeb Abu Diab/Israel Antiquities Authority)


A salvage excavation ahead of the construction of a new neighborhood in the central Israel village of Tzur Natan has unearthed rare written evidence of much earlier occupation — 1,600 years earlier — when the agriculturally fertile area was racked by turmoil and rebellion.

Just outside an ancient wine press in the small southern Sharon Plain settlement, the Israel Antiquities Authority team discovered a well-preserved Greek inscription from the 5th century recording a blessing for one “Master Adios.”

(full article online)

5th century Greek inscription found at site of ancient Samaritan rebellion


----------



## Sixties Fan

Run4Ari to Commemorate Ari Fuld HY’D in 2019 Jerusalem Marathon


----------



## Sixties Fan

1,600 Year-Old Wealthy Samaritan’s Estate Unearthed 14 Miles East of Ra’anana


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A father and son pray together at the Western Wall (Shutterstock)._
*Assuredly, Thus said Hashem: “Behold, I will found in Tzion, stoneby stone, A tower of precious cornerstones, Exceedingly firm; He who trusts need not fear.*
_Isaiah 28:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

la-KHAYN KO a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM hi-n’-NEE yi-SAD b’-tzi-YON A-ven E-ven
BO-khan pi-NAT yik-RAT mu-SAD mu-SAD ha-ma-a-MEEN LO ya-KHEESH
*
The Strength of the Father-Son Bond*
The Hebrew word for ‘stone’ is _even_ (אבן). What is interesting about this word is that it contains within it the Hebrew words for ‘father,’ _av_ (   ), and ‘son,’ _ben_ (   ). Once again, the Hebrew root of a simple word teaches a profound lesson, by alluding to the fact that the bond between a father and his son is as strong as a rock, and as precious as a fine stone.


----------



## MJB12741

Photos: A Walk Through Israel's Old Jaffa


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Beautiful sunrise over the Masada fortress, ruins of King Herod's palace in Judaean Desert (Shutterstock)._
*Hear, O Yisrael! Hashem is our God, Hashem alone.*
_Deuteronomy 6:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

sh’-MA yis-ra-AYL a-do-NAI e-lo-HAY-nu a-do-NAI e-KHAD
*
God's Very Essence Revealed Through Alphanumeric Code*
The single most important belief in Judaism is the belief in monotheism, the oneness of God. This key principle is attested to in this fundamental verse, known as the _Shema_, which is recited twice each day by Jews. In the unique system of _gematriya_, in which every Hebrew letter is assigned a numerical value, the word _echad_ (   ), which means ‘one’ and is translated here as ‘alone,’ adds up to 13: א equals 1, ח equals 8, and ד equals 4. Interestingly, 13 is also the numerical value of the word _ahava_ (   ), ‘love,’ as א equals 1, ה equals 5, ב equals 2, and ה equals 5. The hidden message of this _gematriya_ is that the greatest love a person can feel is the love of the one and only God, whose very essence is love.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The One Trick You Need for Perfect Hamantaschen Every Time | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Need a break from the news? The flowers of the Dead Sea beckon


----------



## rylah

Peaceful Shabat to all house of Israel


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Light Shabbat Candles | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why this Houseplant is Called the Wandering Jew - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Sixties Fan

Young Israeli gymnast breaks a world record and takes the gold!


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: How Israelis Turn Trash into Trendy Furniture!


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Urge UN Human Rights Council to Stop Whitewashing Hamas Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

Judaean Desert Looks Majestic in Winter, Too


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rising Water at Lake Kinneret Means Good News for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Mount Tavor


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The real City Of David proves Israel's critics wrong


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Beautiful sunrise over part of the land bequeathed to the Jewish people by God (Shutterstock)._
*A good man has what to bequeath to his grandchildren, For the wealth of sinners is stored up for the righteous.*
_Proverbs 13:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

hTOV yan-KHEEL b’-nay va-NEEM v’-tza-FUN la-tza-DEEK KHAYL kho-TAY
*
What is the greatest inheritance left to the Jewish people?*
A righteous man leaves more than a physical inheritance for his children and grandchildren, as the merit of his good deeds is also bequeathed to them. By contrast, though, the sinner’s wealth will ultimately pass to more worthy hands. The greatest inheritance left to the Jewish people is the Land of Israel, not to be squandered or given away, but passed to down to their children’s children for eternity. As a sign of the the newest generation taking responsibility for this great inheritance, many Jewish families who live outside of Israel make a special trip to the Western Wall in Jerusalem for their children's Bar and Bat Mitzvahs.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Guess who that is delivering Israel365 Purim baskets to IDF soldiers??_
*On the contrary, if you keep silent in this crisis, relief and deliverance will come to the Yehudim from another quarter, while you and your father’s house will perish. And who knows, perhaps you have attained to royal position for just such a crisis.”*
_Esther 4:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE im ha-kha-RAYSH ta-kha-ree-SHEE ba-AYT ha-ZOT RE-vakh v’-ha-tza-LAH
ya-a-MOD la-y’-hu-DEEM mi-ma-KOM a-KHAYR v’-AT u-VAYT a-VEEKH
to-VAY-du u-MEE yo-DAY-a im l’-AYT ka-ZOT hi-GA-at la-mal-KHUT
*
Bring Joy to the People of Israel this Purim!*
The joyous festival of _Purim_ (Feast of Lots) celebrates God’s miraculous deliverance of the People of Israel from our enemies. _Mordechai_’s inspiring words move _Esther_ to courageously step up and defend her people. _Mordechai_ does not say, “If you are silent now, then we are all doomed,” because he knows that the God of Israel will never forsake His people. Instead, _Mordechai_ empowers _Esther_ to take a leading role in the redemption, and not to sit quietly on the sidelines as it unfolds. In every generation there are those who threaten the existence of the Nation of Israel. Ultimately, _Hashem_ will defend His people and His land, but is up to each individual to decide if he or she will stand up, as Queen _Esther_ did, on behalf of Israel. 

Stand up and join Israel365 as we bring extra _Purim_ spirit to sick children in the hospital, poor orphan boys and girls and the brave soldiers of the IDF. When you contribute, we will add your name to the cards we present along with our gift packages so that the People of Israel know that, unlike in the times of _Mordechai_ and _Esther_, today, the Jewish people have Christian friends from all over the world. Just like God rescued Israel long ago, we pray God’s deliverance upon Israel, and upon all those who stand with the Jewish people today.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel paving the way in the defense industry


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beresheet selfie
SPACEIL

First photos from Israeli spacecraft


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Rushing River in the Judean Desert After Recent Storm *
 Photo Credit: Racheli Eyal

_*"Sweet to the soul, and health to the bones" *_
Proverbs 16:24


----------



## Sixties Fan

Danny Kaye in Israel, the Eddie Hirschbein Collection, the National Library of Israel


Danny Kaye: The Jewish “Clown” Prince


----------



## Sixties Fan

79 years later: Haganah fighter gets recognition


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis turn trashed wood into furniture


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Lo Levad*


----------



## rylah

*Benayah Berabi, Eden Hason and Idan Raichel - Ahava Kazot
*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

*See the beauty of Gan Hashlosha*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purim, Purim

VIDEO: How to Make the Perfect Hamantaschen | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yummy Gluten-Free Hamantaschen | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gluten-Free, Sugar Free Hamantaschen Recipe | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A joyous woman stands before the shores of the Dead Sea at sunrise (Shutterstock)._
*And the ransomed of Hashem shall return, And come with shouting to Tzion, Crowned with joy everlasting. They shall attain joy and gladness, While sorrow and sighing flee*
_Isaiah 35:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

uf-du-YAY a-do-NAI y’-shu-VUN u-VA-u tzi-YON b’-ri-NAH v’-sim-KHAT o-LAM al ro-SHAM sa-SON v’-sim-KHAH ya-SEE-gu v’-NA-su ya-GON va-a-na-KHAH
*
A Shared and Everlasting Joy*
The Hebrew language includes many words to describe various forms of happiness. The term _osher _refers to a type of personal happiness that one experiences when engaging in an activity such as listening to music or observing something spectacular in nature. _Simcha_, on the other hand, is a type of happiness that is created in the company of others such as when celebrating a wedding or laughing as a family. In this verse, _Yeshayahu_(Isaiah) promises that the ransomed of _Hashem_ (God) will return with _simchat_ _olam_(everlasting joy) upon their heads. The _simcha_, the shared joy of the redemption of the nation returning to _Hashem_ in the Holy Land, will last forever.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Beit Shemesh Excavation Reveals Pivotal First Temple Period Remains


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Yitzhak Eshel - Shalom Aleichem*

Peaceful Shabat to all beit Yisrael

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Aqueduct in Caesarea at sunset with a full moon (Shutterstock)._
*On your new moons you shall present a burnt offering to Hashem: two bulls of the herd, one ram, and seven yearling lambs, without blemish.*
_Numbers 28:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

uv-ro-SHAY khod-shay-KHEM tak-REE-vu o-LAH la-do-NAI pa-REEM b’-nay va-KAR
sh’-NA-yim v’-A-yil e-KHAD k’-va-SEEM b’-NAY sha-NAH shiv-AH t’-mee-MIM
*
Rectifying the Jewish Calendar's Lunar and Solar Components*
Judaism follows a calendar with both lunar and solar components. The months are determined by the cycle of the moon, with the new month beginning when the first sliver of moon reappears in the sky at the beginning of a new lunar cycle. At the same time, though, the Jewish calendar has a solar component. Each of the festivals are supposed to fall out during a specific season in Israel, reflected in the agricultural aspects of the holiday. _Pesach_ must fall out during the springtime as the grain begins to ripen, _Shavuot _celebrates the wheat harvest and the beginning of the fruit harvest in early summer, and Sukkot is celebrated in the beginning of the autumn, at the end of the harvest season. There is, however, an eleven-day discrepancy between the number of days in twelve lunar months and a solar year. To enable the months to follow the cycle of the moon while also ensuring that the holidays are celebrated in the appropriate seasons, a thirteenth month is added to the year seven times in every nineteen-year cycle.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​_A family of Christian Zionists plant trees in Israel with Israel365 (Eliana Rudee).
_
*Thus said Hashem: I will raise My hand to nations And lift up My ensign to peoples; And they shall bring your sons in their bosoms, And carry your daughters on their backs.*
_Isaiah 49:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

koh a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM hi-NAY e-SA el go-YIM ya-DEE v’-el a-MEEM a-REEM ni-SEE v’-hay-VEE-u va-NA-yikh b’-KHO-tzen uv-no-TA-yikh al ka-TAYF ti-na-SE-na

*Non-Jewish Contribution in the Resettlement of*
*Eretz Yisrael*
_Yeshayahu_ describes the great contributions that the nations and individual non-Jews will play in the resettlement of _Eretz Yisrael_. In modern times, this prophecy is being fulfilled by the unprecedented number of non-Jews who visit, support and pray for Israel. Great individual Christian warriors for _Tzion_ have also emerged to fulfill _Yeshayahu_’s prophecy. For example, Major-General Orde Charles Wingate (1903-1944) was a British officer in Palestine during the Mandate, and trained many of the future leaders of the Israeli army. He drew on his love and knowledge of the Bible, and distilled strategies from the battles of _Yehoshua_, _Gidon_ and King _David_. Known throughout Israel as “_ha-yedid_” (   ) or, ‘the friend,’ the Jewish people remember Orde Wingate and all the righteous non-Jews whose love for the Bible drove them to stand with Israel in her moment of need.


----------



## rylah

*"Yafa Ve Tamah" - Love Song to Torah
*
By Lior Elmalich, Michael Peretz, Haim Ouliel and Shim'on Siboni.
Have a good week and happy month of Adar!


----------



## rylah

*Michael Peretz - Omrim (They Say)*

They say Hashem is testing you
They say you're under examination
Say "go get a bracha"
Say "time is the doctor"

They say Hashem is testing you
He examines the will and the intentions
They think what "what's in your head"
And how you get excited and overwhelmed

And you're only a human being
Created in His image
Yes, you're like everyone
And not in His place anymore

They ask, how didn't you see
And why aren't you careful
And how naive have you been
Trusting too much and hastening

The think you've certainly made a mistake
That there's a punishment for every "trick"
But it's only Him, from above
Indicating the boundaries for everyone


----------



## Mindful

"go get a bracha"
Say "time is the doctor"

But, time runs out.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> "go get a bracha"
> Say "time is the doctor"
> 
> But, time runs out.



Rabbi Tarfon says, the day is short and work is plenty, and the workers are lazy, and the salary is a lot,
and the house owner urges.....He (Raban Gamliel)  used to say, not upon you to finish the work,
and neither are you free to quit it.

Chapters of Fathers ch.2 (Mishnah Pirkey Avot)


----------



## rylah

*Nissim Black ft. Yisroel Laub - A Million Years*


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_[WATCH]: Rabbi Tuly Weisz Answers Your Burning Questions_
*Every living creature that swarms will be able to live wherever this stream goes; the fish will be very abundant once these waters have reached there. It will be wholesome, and everything will live wherever this stream goes.*
_Ezekiel 47:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_
*
Why is it called the "Dead Sea?"*
Why is it called the Dead Sea in English? In Hebrew, it's not called the Dead Sea, but the Salt Sea because of the extreme salinity of the water which makes life there unsustainable. However, the Bible says that this was not always the case - and Ezekiel says that in the future, there will again be life in the area. In the land of Israel, this prophecy is already coming to fruition, with fish found living in Dead Sea sink holes! Click here to learn more and watch the rest of Rabbi Tuly's answer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

12 Israeli shows to binge watch now that you’re done with ‘Shtisel’


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Eurovision entry revealed


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purim 2019 | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purim


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s 11 most inspiring women


----------



## Sixties Fan

ISRAEL21c Ambassador Alyssa finds her groove in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv hosts ‘Chicago’ as Shiri Maimon fills the house


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A man places a note in the cracks of the Western Wall in the Old City of Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*Afterward, the Israelites will turn back and will seek Hashem their God and David their king—and they will thrill over Hashem and over His bounty in the days to come.*
_Hosea 3:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-KHAR ya-SHU-vu b’-NAY yis-ra-AYL u-vik-SHU et a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-HEM v’-AYT
da-VEED mal-KAM u-fa-kha-DU el a-do-NAI v’-el tu-VO b’-a-kha-REET ha-ya-MEEM
*
Maintaining Hope for a Bright Future and Days of Redemption*
_Hoshea_ promises that despite the period of punishment and separation, ultimately Israel will return and seek _Hashem_, their God and _David_, their king. He says this will take place _b’acharit ha’yamim_ (  ), translated here as ‘in the days to come,’ but often translated as ‘the end of days.’ However, as Prime Minister Menachem Begin pointed out in a speech to the delegates of the United Nations Disarmament Conference in 1982, “_Acharit hayamim_ does not mean ‘the last days’ or ‘the end of days.’ On the contrary! The key word, acharit, is a synonym for a bright future. It means _hatikva_, ‘hope,’ as we find in Jeremiah (29:11): _latet lachem acharit v’tikva_ (  ) — ‘to give to you a future and a hope,’ or, ‘to give you a hopeful future.’ _Acharit_ can also mean progeny, as we find in Ezekiel (23:25), and in progeny there is future. Hence, _b’acharit hayamim_ really means the days of redemption, when mankind shall enjoy the full blessings of eternal peace for all generations to come.” The Prime Minister taught the UN delegates that no matter how difficult the present may be, one must maintain our hope for a bright future and the days of redemption.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

15 Mouthwatering Hamantaschen Recipes for Purim | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Albert Einstein’s brilliance, humor and literal connection to Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Israel's 10 most beautiful birds


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

First time: Cooperation between children of Samaria and children of New York


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Kibbutzim Are Setting Up an Electric Car Sharing Service


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Long Game 3 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/03/...st-hebrew-learning-launched-in-north-america/


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Jordan Valley - See the Desert Blossom *
 Photo Credit: Avi Zeidel

*"He hath comforted all her waste places, and hath made her wilderness like Eden, and her desert like the garden of the LORD;"*
Isaiah 51:3


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Lyrics*
Some of the song is in Hebrew, but these are the lyrics that are in English:

A little bit of history I’ve been through.
Ask me where I’m from, and I will tell you.
I’m a Jew and every Jew’s a proud Jew.
Not just me, my sisters and my brothers.
Never be ashamed to be a proud Jew. 
It’s not what you’ve done, it’s how He made you. 
So sing this song and spread the pride around you.
Yehudi Ani (I am a Jew), eternally!

I’m a Jew and I’m proud, 
And I’ll sing it out loud
‘Cuz forever and ever
That’s what I’ll be. 
I’m a Jew and I’m proud,
And without a doubt, 
Hashem is always watching over me.

Alan Dershowitz just said something about Jews that everyone needs to hear


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

1700-year-old stone inscription found in Halutza National Park


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Children of the Old City Celebrate Purim (American Friends of Ateret Cohanim)._
*The Yehudim enjoyed light and gladness, happiness and honor.*
_Esther 8:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

lay-ye-hoo-DEEM hay-TA oh-RA ve-seem-KHA ve-sa-SOHN vee-KAR
*
Make the "Old City" Young Again This Purim*
Purim is celebrated in Jerusalem on Friday, March 22 - the day after the holiday is celebrated everywhere else. Why? Because Purim is all about Jerusalem! The Jews of Persia chose not to go back to Jerusalem and rebuild the Temple and were confronted by the enemy Haman. God worked behind the scenes for the Jewish people to survive and we commemorate this great miracle by sending gifts to our friends (_Mishloach Manot_) and gifts to the poor (_Matanot L’evyonim_) every Purim. This year, Jerusualem Chai / American Friends of Ateret Cohanim is launching a Purim Crowdfunding campaign to raise $10,000 for the true pioneers of Jerusalem. We want to bring Purim cheer to the courageous Jewish families who have chosen to raise their children in the “Muslim Quarter” of the Old City, in order to not be like the ancient Jews of Persia who abandoned Jerusalem. Bring a smile to our families and children and help make the “Old City” young again with Jerusalem Chai / American Friends of Ateret Cohanim!


----------



## rylah

BS"D

*Yismah Moshe and Ashorer Shirah - Love Songs For The Torah*


----------



## rylah

BS"D

*Benny - Ivri Anochi *


----------



## rylah

BS"D

*The Revivo Project - Nagilah Haleluyah Medley*

"... Behold how good and how pleasant
it is for brothers also to dwell together!"
 - (King David A"H, Tehilim 133)​


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> BS"D
> 
> *Benny - Ivri Anochi *








Very much.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Story of Purim | My Jewish Learning


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pity that they are not singing part of it, or releasing it, in Hebrew.  I hope they will eventually do so.  All the Eurovision songs should be sung in their original language, as before, or half and half .  Come on, Eurovision !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Map Shows Where to Get the Best Hamantaschen Across the U.S. | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A mother watches over her child as they pick olives together at the residence of Israel's President Ruvi Rivlin (Eliana Rudee)._
*Assuredly, thus said Hashem: I will now restore the fortunes of Yaakov and take the whole House of Yisrael back in love; and I will be zealous for My holy name.*
_Ezekiel 39:25 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

la-KHAYN KOH a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HEEM a-TAH a-SHEEV et sh’-VUT ya-a-KOV
v’-ri-kham-TEE kol BAYT yis-ra-AYL v’-ki-nay-TEE l’-SHAYM kod-SHEE
*
God's Innate Compassion for His Children*
The root of the Hebrew word for ‘compassion,’ _rachamim_ (   ), is from the same root as the word _rekhem_ (   ), which means ‘womb.’ The connection between these two ideas is that a mother has innate compassion for her children, the fruit of her womb, as it says in _Isaiah_ (49:15), “Can a woman forget her baby, or disown the child of her womb?” _Yechezkel_ teaches that when _Hashem_ returns the captivity of _Yaakov_, He will shower them with mercy and compassion, comparable to the natural compassion a mother has for her child.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s Almost Purim - Wish the Soldiers of the IDF a Happy Holiday!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Must-Know Purim Words and Phrases | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

Beautiful sites in Israel.  Take the tour.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kenyan runners win men, women’s races at record-breaking Jerusalem Marathon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli judoka wins Grand Slam gold medal

Two Israeli judokas win gold medals at Grand Slam in Russia


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli TV show to open Canneseries festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stormy Weekend Pushing Kinneret Up 3 Inches


----------



## The Purge

Because it really pisses off muslims and these scumbags!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Purge said:


> Because it really pisses off muslims and these scumbags!!!


Please, no political issues on this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## The Purge

Sixties Fan said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it really pisses off muslims and these scumbags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, no political issues on this thread.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

Why...the TRUTH hurts you???


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Purge said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it really pisses off muslims and these scumbags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, no political issues on this thread.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why...the TRUTH hurts you???
Click to expand...

This is not a political thread.  It has nothing to do with truth or democrats, Republicans, Likud, or anything else political.

The title of the thread:  Your favorite things about Israel.  Nothing to do with elections, war, or what you posted.

Do you have music, art, cities, etc which are your favorite things about Israel, we would love to learn about them.

Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Rear view of young Israeli praying with star of david kippah (Shutterstock)._
*Hear, O Yisrael! You are about to cross the Yarden to go in and dispossess nations greater and more populous than you: great cities with walls sky-high;*
_Deuteronomy 9:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

sh’-MA yis-ra-AYL a-TAH o-VAYR ha-YOM et ha-yar-DAYN la-VO la-RE-shet go-YIM
g’-do-LEEM va-a-tzu-MEEM mi-ME-ka a-REEM g’-do-LOT uv-tzu-ROT ba-sha-MA-yim
*
A Linguistic and Biblical Explanation for Israel as 'Other'*
The word for ‘Hebrew’, Ivrit (  ), comes from the root _avar_ (  ), ‘to cross over,’ which appears in this verse. _Moshe_ tells the people that they are about to cross into the land on the other side of the Jordan. Similarly, our forefather _Avraham_ was called _Ha’Ivri_ (Genesis 14:13) because he came from the other side of the river, and because his monotheistic views were on the “other side” compared to those of the rest of the world. _Avraham_’s heirs still carry the responsibility of being the world’s moral compass, reminding others not to necessarily conform to popular norms and mores, but to do only what is right. Accordingly, the State of Israel has adopted this responsibility as its mission, to do what is right among the international community of nations even when it is not popular. Indeed, Israel comes under great scrutiny by the nations of the world. It is often viewed as being on the “other side,” as a result of its historic mission to live by the principles of the Bible.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remains from Byzantine period uncovered in southern Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Two Jewish women pray at the closest point to where the Holy of the Holies stood in the First and Second Temples in Jerusalem (Eliana Rudee)._
*And Chana prayed: My heart exults in Hashem; I have triumphed through Hashem. I gloat over my enemies; I rejoice in Your deliverance.*
_1 Samuel 2:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-tit-pa-LAYL kha-NAH va-to-MAR a-LATZ li-BEE ba-do-NAI RA-mah kar-NEE ba-do-NAI RA-khav pee al o-y’-VAI kee sa-MAKH-tee bee-shu-a-TE-kha
*
The Soulful Prayers of Biblical Chana
and Chana Senesh*
_Chana_’s prayer of thanksgiving, recorded in this chapter, is considered a model prayer. In her time, there was still no established liturgy, and there was not yet any concept of organized prayer among the Israelites. _Chana_’s prayer was a spontaneous expression of her deep spirit, after finally being blessed with the child for whom she had desperately longed. Over 3,000 years later, another Jewish heroine with the same first name would be born — Chana Senesh. Born in Hungary in 1921, she fulfilled her Zionist dream and immigrated to the Land of Israel. During World War II, she daringly volunteered to parachute into Nazi-occupied Europe to assist the British army and the Hungarian Jewish community. Tragically, she was caught, tortured and executed. Throughout her life, Senesh composed beautiful poetry; the most prominent one for which she is remembered is _Eli_ (   ) — ‘My God’, which she wrote on the shores of Caesarea. Like her biblical namesake _Chana_, the deepest expression of Senesh’s soul is her prayer: “My God, My God, may these things never end, the sand and the sea, the rustle of the waters, the lightning of the heavens, the prayer of Man.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Northern streams flow towards Kinneret


----------



## rylah

BS"D
*Haim Israel - Aba Kol Yachol (Allmighty Father)*


----------



## rylah

BS"D
*Nissim Black - King of The World*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Excavation of the winepress at the Korazim National Park



Winepress, Mosaic Floor from Talmudic Period Discovered in Korazim National Park


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Ariel terror victim Gal Keidan in youth choir


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_The golden menorah near the Hurva synagogue that could be used in the future Third Temple (Shutterstock)._
*"What troubles you, Queen Esther?” the king asked her. “And what is your request? Even to half the kingdom, it shall be granted you"*
_Esther 5:3  (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YO-mer LAH ha-ME-lekh mah LAKH es-TAYR ha-mal-KAH u-mah ba-ka-sha-TAYKH ad kha-TZEE ha-mal-KHUT v’-yi-na-TAYN LAKH
*
The Beit Hamikdash in the Story of Purim*
When King Ahasuerus offered _Esther_ up to half of the kingdom, this was not merely a show of generosity, but it referred to a specific geographic location. Jewish tradition states that the halfway mark of Ahasuerus’ empire was the site of the _Beit Hamikdash_(Holy Temple). Ahasuerus tells _Esther_ that he is willing to do anything to make her happy, short of allowing the rebuilding of the Temple. Although Cyrus, his predecessor, had allowed the Children of Israel to return to Israel and begin reconstruction of the _Beit Hamikdash_, Ahasuerus was adamantly against it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is large, and includes three mostly identical rooms still enclosed.

(full article online)

Minat al-Qal'a - an Umayyad/Crusader fort on the beach in Ashdod ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The History and Meaning of Hamantaschen - Peeling back the layers of the Purim treats also called oznei Haman


----------



## Sixties Fan

New graphic novel draws on Canada’s nearly forgotten 1933 anti-Semitic riot


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Happy children celebrate Purim in the streets of Jerusalem (American Friends of Ateret Cohanim)._
*And the squares of the city shall be crowded with boys and girlsplaying in the squares*
_Zechariah 8:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

u'-re-KHO-bot ha-IR YEE-ma-LU ye-la-DEEM ve-ye-la-DOT me-sa-kha-KEEM
BEER-kho-vot-TAY-ha
*
Ateret Cohanim Fulfilling Biblical Prophecy in Israel*
_Zecharya_'s prophecies have come to light as the modern streets of Israeli cities are filled with children playing in their God given homeland. Non-profit Jerusalem Chai / American Friends of Ateret Cohanim is helping make this prophecy come alive even further in the Old City of Jerusalem, the heart of the eternal and undivided capital of the Jewish people. This year, the organization is launching a Purim Crowdfunding campaign to raise $10,000 for the true pioneers of Jerusalem. Jerusualem Chai / American Friends of Ateret Cohanim wants to bring Purim cheer to the courageous Jewish families who have chosen to raise their children in “Muslim Quarter” of the Old City, in order to not be like the ancient Jews of Persia who abandoned Jerusalem. Bring a smile to our families and children and help make the “Old City” young again with Jerusalem Chai / American Friends of Ateret Cohanim!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Celebrating in the Blossoming Hills of Judea*
 Photo Credit: Pnina Gabler


*"The Jews had light and gladness, and joy and honour."*
The Scroll of Esther 8:16


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beresheet conducts final major maneuver on way to moon


----------



## Sixties Fan

This fragment of a Persian-period (4th – 5th century BCE) Bes-Vessel was discovered in a large refuse pit in the City of David's Givati Parking Lot dig, in Jerusalem. (Eliyahu Yanai, City of David)

2,600 years ago in Jerusalem, this fat jokester dwarf laughed evil spirits away


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baroque ‘Esther’ oratorio’s fate overturned by miraculous rescue from obscurity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish youth from Arab village reclaims his heritage


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish people celebrate Purim in Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Weizmann professor wins Israel Prize for life sciences


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do Jews Wear Costumes on Purim? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_President Achashverosh, was a great King, really fantastic. He promised to “Make Shushan Great Again” by building a wall around his beautiful Shushan and keeping out all the Yehudicanos. In the end, they all made up and lived happily ever after. Happy Purim from the Weisz family!_
*Charging them to observe the fourteenth and fifteenth days of Adar, every year*
_Esther 9:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

l’-ka-YAYM a-lay-HEM lih-YOT o-SEEM AYT YOM ar-ba-AH a-SAR l’-KHO-desh a-DAR
v’-AYT yom kha-mi-SHAH a-SAR BO b’-khol sha-NAH v’-sha-NAH
*
Happy Purim!*
Today is the 14th day of _Adar_ - today begins _Purim_ for most of the world, but not for everyone! _Purim_ is the only Jewish holiday that is observed on two different days, depending on one’s location. The residents of _Yerushalayim_ (Jerusalem) and other walled cities celebrate on the 15th of _Adar,_ while the rest of the world celebrates on the 14th of _Adar_. In establishing the holiday of _Purim_, Esther wanted to guarantee that the lesson of the holiday would not be forgotten. In her time, the Children of Israel had forsaken _Yerushalayim_. Celebrating in _Yerushalayim_ on a different day highlights its special status and its eternal connection to the People of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The beauty of Machtesh Ramon (with #Digitell19) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A girl celebrates Purim on the beach in Israel (Shutterstock). _
*The same days on which the Yehudim enjoyed relief from their foes and the same month which had been transformed for them from one of grief and mourning to one of festive joy.*
_Esther 9:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-ha-kh-DESH ah-SHER ne-POKH la-HEM me-ya-GOHN li-seem-KHA u-me-ei-VEL
le-YOM tov le-ah-SOT oh-TOM yi-MEI mish-TE vi-seem-KHA u-meesh-lo-AKH ma-NOTE le-ev-yo-NEEM
*
Purim: A Complete Turnaround*
The essence of _Purim_ is _nahapoch hu_ — a complete turnaround or reversal. Just when the Jewish people’s outlook looked grim, things turned around. The gallows that _Haman_ built to hang _Mordechai_, were later used to hang _Haman_ himself. All of the property amassed by _Haman_, as well as his political position, was transferred to _Mordechai_. The tragedy of _Esther_ being kidnapped from _Mordechai_ ended up as the vehicle for the Jewish People’s salvation. The 14th and 15th of _Adar_ went from being days of destruction to becoming days of victory and celebration forever, and _Adar_ went from being the most tragic month of the year to becoming the most joyous one. “_Nahapoch hu_ — everything was reversed!” This is one of the reasons why we dress in costumes on _Purim_, and why we are having a CRAZY _Purim_ special for just one day - enjoy 33% off all products $50 or more when you use the coupon code CRAZYPURIM. Another custom of _Purim_ is to send _mishloach manot_ to friends and family. Celebrate _Purim_ with us, the Festival of Joy, by sending a gift basket, packed by Israel365 and distributed to an individual of your choosing: an IDF soldier or a child in an orphanage. Or, buy any product from The Israel Bible and receive a free Scroll of _Esther_ eBook.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A woman sits happily on the Ramparts Wall in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*If he offers it for thanksgiving, he shall offer together with the sacrifice of thanksgiving unleavened cakes with oil mixed in, unleavened wafers spread with oil, and cakes of choice flour with oil mixed in, well soaked.*
_Leviticus 7:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

IM al to-DAH yak-ree-VE-nu v’-hik-REEV al ZE-vakh ha-to-DAH kha-LOT ma-TZOT b’-lu-LOT ba-SHE-men u-r’-kee-KAY ma-TZOT m’-shu-KHIM ba-SHA-men v’-SO-let mur-BE-khet kha-LOT b’-lu-LOT ba-SHA-men
*
Gratitude: the Content of Jewish DNA*
When one survives a life-threatening situation, he or she naturally feels a tremendous amount of gratitude to _Hashem_. Therefore, the Torah commands such a person to offer a thanksgiving-offering to the Lord. The Talmud (_Berachot_ 54b) lists the four dangerous situations whose survivors are required to bring this offering: a potentially dangerous journey, dangerous imprisonment, serious illness and a sea voyage. In the absence of the _Beit Hamikdash_ and the thanksgiving offering, the Jewish people have a special blessing, called the _gomel_ blessing, recited to express thanks to _Hashem_ when one overcomes a life-threatening situation. This idea of thanksgiving and being grateful is ingrained in the DNA of the Nation of Israel. In fact, the term _yehudi_ (    ), ‘Jew,’ comes from the name of the tribe of _Yehuda_, which derives from the word _hoda’ah_ (    ), ‘thanksgiving.’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kinneret rises 3.5 centimeters over the weekend


----------



## gtopa1

Never been there but glad that it's always there. Peace and freedom!!

Greg


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli spacecraft performs final maneuver before moon landing bid


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Vanessa cardui butterfly, one of some 10 million to cross into Israel on March 21, 2019 ( Yaniv Levi/ Israel Nature and Parks Authority )

Israel blanketed by millions of butterflies


----------



## Sixties Fan

1-minute Israeli cooking workshop: feta-and-chard burekas


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 great books you must read before a visit to Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

Want to know what to do in Israel? Ask a local


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beresheet wows the world with another selfie and a sunrise


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/multime...-healed-turtles-return-to-the-sea/2019/03/24/


----------



## rylah

*The Poetry - Yedidi HaShachahta*
Poetic for all time, one of the most famous poems of Rabbi Judah Halevy, one of the great poets of Spain in the 12th century. The purpose of the song was originally as "permission" for the "Nishmat Kol Chai" prayer on Passover, but nowadays the song is sung at all times, and apart from the traditional melodies of the Jews of Babylon and Morocco, the song also received melodies and renewed performances by contemporary artists such as Eti Ankri. Following the Song of Songs and the words of the prophets, and like many other songs, here too the relationship between G-d and the people of Israel is likened to the relationship between a lover and his beloved, a man and his wife. With an unusual boldness, Halevi, in the mouth of the beloved, symbolizes the people of Israel, with words of defiance and pain against the beloved, G-d, asking with pain and wonder how it is possible that after such a deep relationship between them, , And forgets her love and devotion. In the traditional performance of the song, the first verse is used as a refrain that is sung by the audience, thus creating a kind of reverberation of the claim expressed in the poem. Yedidi have You forgotten? Why did you forget me?


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Avraham ibn Ezra poetry - Lecha Eli*

Omer Koren, Narkis, Tal Gordon
Nigun - Meir Banai

The poem by Rabbi Abraham Ibn Esra, one of the greatest poets of Spain, opens the prayer on the eve of Yom Kippur (before Kol Nidrei) in Spanish customs. In the course of the generations, the piyyut was also attributed to R. Yehuda HaLevi, but according to the research, the author of the piyyut is R. Avraham Ibn Ezra. This is a very personal song. With intense emotion, the poet spreads out the secrets of his heart and his deep feelings, his yearnings and yearnings for G-d and his closeness. He thanks G-d for everything he received from him - from his being and his vitality to his death and asking for forgiveness for his sins and misdeeds. A central chapter in the poem takes the confession of the poet about his sins, a confession that is also formulated personally, even though he relies on the text of confession that exists in prayer. When he was ashamed and ashamed, out of a sense of selflessness and total devotion, R. Abraham Ibn Ezra assigned one to all the evil and the wicked, and pleaded with G-d's compassion and compassion. His demise and protection under the shadow of God's wings, in a delicate and picturesque way, he describes the angels who greet him and lead him to heaven, where he will enjoy the hidden light and the shadow of the Shekhina. Confession and retrospective reflection on life, deeds and emotions. The personal language of the piyyut and the throbbing emotion expressed in it, the exposed stance in the face of sins and in the face of G-d, afforded him a status of honor both in the Yom Kippur prayers and in the renewed piyyut of our time. Two new melodies were composed for the piyyut - one by Meir Banai and the other by Yair Gadassi - a melody that was very popular and performed in various ways.


----------



## Mindful

The world’s first period of industrial growth of chickens and eggs for mass consumption began in Israel’s Judean lowlands of Lachish some 2,300 years ago – 200 years before the practice reached Europe – researchers at the University of Haifa announced on Tuesday.

According to a study published by the university’s Zinman Institute of Archeology in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, evidence suggests that chickens were first industrialized in southern Israel during the Hellenistic period.

“Chicken remains found from the Hellenistic period (4th century BCE) in the Judean lowlands shed light on the beginnings of this economic revolution, and shows the earliest evidence of the Western world’s large-scale industrial poultry raising,” the university said in a statement.

Chickens first commercialized in Israel 2,300 years ago, researchers say


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Flash flood at Masada


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zahavi hat-trick helps Israel surprise Austria in Euro qualifiers


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Moon-Bound Israeli Spacecraft Snaps Stunning Photos And Videos From Journey | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Visit Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 STUNNING drone videos that show the true beauty of Israel from above!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live: Netanyahu addresses AIPAC from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

With spring having sprung, it’s time to see Jerusalem abloom


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: What Young American Jews at AIPAC Conference Are Saying


----------



## Sixties Fan

503 years after the first Jewish enclave was instituted in Venice, what does the word ‘ghetto’ mean today?

503 Years After the First Ghetto in Venice, What Does the Word Mean Now?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arik Einstein






Choirs from 6 NY Schools Sing Arik Einstein Songs


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A pair of shoes outside the scene of a house that was hit by a rocket fired from the Gaza Strip in Moshav Mishmeret on March 25, 2019. (Flash90)_
*Who were rebuilding the wall. The basket-carriers were burdened, doing work with one hand while the other held a weapon.*
_Nehemiah 4:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-bo-NEEM ba-kho-MAH v’-ha-no-s’-EEM ba-SE-vel o-m’-SEEM b’-a-KHAT ya-DO
o-SEH va-m’-la-KHAH v’-a-KHAT ma-kha-ZE-ket ha-SHA-lakh
*
Doing Work With One Hand While the Other Held a Weapon*
Throughout the _Tanakh_, God does wonders and miracles to save the Jewish people. Although perhaps one would think that a nation under _Hashem_’s direct protection should not need arms to defend itself, it is His will that people conduct themselves in a natural manner. Only when necessary will _Hashem_ intervene with open miracles. This verse describes how in _Nechemya_’s time, those rebuilding the walls of _Yerushalayim_ would workwith one hand while holding weapons of self-defense in the other. Though they rely on their own strength for protection, they remember that the Lord is the source of their might and their success. As described earlier in verse 3, first they “prayed to our God,” and then they “set up a watch” against their enemies. Today, the soldiers of the Israel Defense Forces are the ones protecting the Nation of Israel. At IDF swearing-in ceremonies, each soldier is given a _Tanakh_ to hold in one hand, and a gun in the other. In this way, Israeli soldiers are the spiritual descendants of _Nechemya_’s work force who are reminded that it is not their strength alone that protects the nation, but _Hashem_ above.

Since yesterday, as Hamas terrorists continue to launch rockets into Southern and Central Israel, the IDF has targeted hundreds of Hamas infrastructure in retaliation. The IDF remains on high alert and Israel’s citizens have open its bomb shelters across the country. Now is the time to take a stand against Hamas. Rocket attacks are attacks against Israeli sovereignty, against the people of Israel and against the IDF troops keeping Israel safe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Camel Riding through the Hills of Judea*
 Photo Credit: Genesis Land


----------



## Sixties Fan

Burial estate at Sharafat site


Ancient Jewish village unearthed in eastern Jerusalem

Large Hasmonean-era agricultural village found under Jerusalem Arab neighborhood


----------



## Sixties Fan

This new town will be the first fully disability-inclusive community in Israel


----------



## rylah

*The 80's series - Weekly Torah Portion 'Ki Tavo'*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hero pilot from hijacked Entebbe flight dies at 95


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A portrait of Jerusalem: modern on one side and ancient on the other (Eliana Rudee)._
*He made its posts of silver, Its back of gold, Its seat of purple wool. Within, it was decked with love By the maidens of Yerushalayim.*
_Song of Songs 3:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

a-mu-DAV a-SAH KHE-sef r’-fee-da-TO za-HAV mer-ka-VO ar-ga-MAN to-KHO ra-TZUF a-ha-VAH mi-b’-NOT y’-ru-sha-LA-im
*
Jerusalem: Metropolis of All, Eternal Capital of One*
In a number of places throughout _Shir Hashirim_ in addition to this verse, the “maidens” or “daughters” of _Yerushalayim_ represent the nations of the world (see 1:5, 2:7, 3:5, 5:8, 8:4). The medieval commentator _Rashi_ explains that this is because in the future, _Yerushalayim_will be the metropolis of all countries, and all people will accept its centrality. Though the nations of the world will one day accept _Yerushalayim_ as their political and religious capital, the Jewish people have always seen it as their eternal capital, providing inspiration and the means for fulfilling their spiritual needs even when they were in exile.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Migrating pelicans

Holy Land of Wonders: Watch: Thousands of pelicans over Hula Lake in northern Israel


----------



## rylah

A little Purim after Purim, still the month of Adar...Nahafochu


----------



## Sixties Fan

A hollow victory: Israel claims title of world’s largest salt cave from Iran


----------



## Mindful

In the centuries following the construction of the Second Temple in 516 BCE, Jerusalem remained a relatively small city. But after the Hasmoneans threw off their Greek rulers and reestablished an independent monarchy some 250 years later, their capital grew in size and importance—as is made evident by the discovery of an agricultural village in what is now an Arab neighborhood of the city. *Amanda Borschel-Dan* writes:

[A]rchaeologists discovered an impressive burial estate, an olive press, and many jar fragments, ritual baths, a water cistern, rock quarries, and a dovecote, all dating to circa 140-37 BCE. . . .

“Jerusalem under the Hasmoneans grew fivefold, from a relatively small area in the City of David with some 5,000 inhabitants to a population of 25-30,000 inhabitants,” writes [the Hebrew University historian Lee] Levine. Those inhabitants would have needed to be fed, and the recent excavation points to a large agricultural settlement that may have contributed food products to the nearby city. [In particular], the discovery of a luxurious, multi-generational burial chamber in the current excavation provides indications of a much larger settlement [than previously thought]. . . .

Among the more interesting architectural elements so far uncovered at the site is a large dovecote, where pigeons roosted. As was common for the Second Temple era, pigeons were bred as both a Temple offering and a food source: the bird and its eggs were eaten, while its excrement was used as fertilizer.

A Hasmonean-Era Village Discovered in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

*WATCH: Aussie Tourists Meet ‘Etrog Man’: “How Could You Not Love That Bloke?”*

Travel Guides has posted another clip from their Israel episode, and this time a group of the Aussie tourists visit the Mahane Yehuda market in Jerusalem, where they meet the world famous “Etrog Man” Uzi-Eli.


WATCH: Aussie Tourists Meet 'Etrog Man': 'How Could You Not Love That Bloke?'


----------



## MJB12741

The Israel Bucket List – Things to do in Israel | Tourist Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/br...accessible-historic-site-in-world/2019/03/28/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not an Israel original, but Jews all over the world love this snack ]

Bastel & Sambussak | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

Gorgeous beyond description.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Incredible view of an Israeli desert (Shutterstock)._
*We have heard, O Hashem, our fathers have told us the deeds You performed in their time, in days of old.*
_Psalms 44:2 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

e-lo-HEEM b’-oz-NAY-nu sha-MA-nu a-vo-TAY-nu si-p’-ru LA-nu PO-al pa-AL-ta vee-may-HEM BEE-may KE-dem
*
Reveling in the Aura of the Holy Land, Recalling the Tranquility of its Past*
Walking through the Land of Israel is an educational experience. Every kilometer tells another story of ancient, medieval or modern history. The empires that have passed through this land are many: Canaanite, Israelite, Assyrian, Babylonian, Persian, Greek, Hasmonean, Roman, Byzantine, Muslim, Mamluk, Ottoman, British. Today, Israel is holy to many religions. Each one passes down their sacred stories from one generation to the next, reads their holy texts and experiences the magic of the Holy Land. In times of great joy we revel in the aura of the Holy Land and connect it to bygone years. In times of pain and distress, we suffer at our present and recall the tranquility of Israel’s past.


----------



## Mindful

Bon Jovi in Israel.

Is Bon Jovi bringing the NJ governor to Israel?


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Heavy Metal Singer Inspires Jewish-Arab Unity*

He’s the front man in a heavy metal band called 'Orphaned Land.' In a unique twist, he incorporates biblical content into his hard rock lyrics, representing both Jewish and Arab culture and inspiring unity among his fans and standing for coexistence. Israeli singer Kobi Farhi sat down with i24NEWS.


----------



## Mindful

#519   Anger, or the Will of Your Creator 
The Chozeh of Lublin once wanted to arise early in the morning to take care of an important matter. The day before, he asked his wife to prepare his evening meal earlier than usual. But it turned out that the meal was prepared much later than usual. 

He commented, "It would be natural for me to become angry now. But the only reason I wanted to have the meal early was to do the will of my Creator. This, too, is the will of my Creator that I should not become angry."

(Sources: Niflaos HaRebbe, p.52; Rabbi Pliskin's Gateway to Happiness, p.186)


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 'Natan-Melech/Eved Hamelech' bulla found in the City of David. (Eliyahu Yanai, City of David)





The 'Ikkar Ben Matanyahu' seal found in the City of David. (Eliyahu Yanai, City oif David)

Givati Parking Lot Excavations in the City of David. (Yonit Schiller, City of David)







Two tiny First Temple inscriptions vastly enlarge picture of ancient Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Temple Mount Literally Comes Alive in New Jerusalem Exhibit


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli spacecraft snaps picture of Earth en route to the moon


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

From a balcony on the way to the desert...photo by Freddy Barmy

Our Beautiful Country - 0404


----------



## rylah

*A huge difference: the Sea of Galilee five months ago and today
*
Five months ago and today today - the many rains of blessing that have fallen in our country recently led to a significant increase in the level of Lake Kinneret. In the past 24 hours the water level of the Sea of Galilee has risen by 11 cm and now stands at 211.96 meters.





(photo by Segev Almog)

Our Beautiful Country - 0404


----------



## rylah

*Natkis - Sadot (Fields)*


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Passover Desserts That Don't Suck | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_2,600 Year-Old Seal Bearing Name Of “Servant of the King” (Kobi Harati)._
*He did away with the horses that the kings of Yehuda had dedicated to the sun, at the entrance of the House of Hashem, near the chamber of the eunuch Nathan-melech, which was in the precincts. He burned the chariots of the sun.*
_2 Kings 23:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yash-BAYT et ha-soo-SEEM ah-sher naht-NU mal-KHAY ye-hoo-DA la-SHE-mesh mi-BO vayt ha-SHEM el lish-KOT ne-TAHN me-LEKH ha-sa-REES ah-SHER ba-par-va-REEM ve-ET mar-ka-VOT ha-she-MESH sa-RAHF ba-ESH
*
2,600 Year-Old Seal Bearing Name Of “Servant of the King” Found in City of David*
A clay seal bearing the inscription, “_Natan-Melech_, servant of the king” was found in the City of David. The Israel Antiquities Authority (IAA) announced the find, dating it to the First Temple period. _Natan Melech_ is mentioned in the book of II Kings as a servant of King Josiah.  He lived near the entrance to the Temple, close to the courtyard where the horses had been kept that were used in sun-worship before Josiah disposed of both the horses and the chariots that they had pulled.

The seal impression that was uncovered was deciphered by Dr. Mendel-Geberovich, who dates it to the middle of the seventh century to the beginning of the sixth century BCE.

“Although it is not possible to determine with complete certainty that the _Nathan-Melech_who is mentioned in the Bible was in fact the owner of the stamp, it is impossible to ignore some of the details that link them together,” Mendel-Geberovich said in a statement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Spacecraft Beresheet Passes Earth One Last Time Before Lunar Capture


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


>



Magnificent!
No govt agencies involved, no politicians, simply connect to a fellow Jew directly, help him/her plant a tree for both, and share the merit of the Mitzva.

They mention specifically the number 18 - because in Hebrew it means "Chai", or alive, as in "Am Yisrael Chai!"

Such a heartwarming idea...
Should be multiplied, all over the country and in every family house backyard.


----------



## Sixties Fan

58th Israel Festival is where identities and dialogue meet


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Kinneret rises additional 10 centimeters


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Blessed with Abundance of Rain, Sea of Galilee Levels Rise!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Tea Leaves Budding in the Jordan Valley*
 Photo Credit: Organica Farm

_*"Unto thy seed, will I give this land."*_
Genesis 12:7


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Mallorca, descendants of persecuted crypto-Jews now run the community


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Wednesday, Adar II 27, 5779 · April 3, 2019*
*Today in Jewish History*

*• Passing of Zedekiah (397 BCE)
*
Zedekiah was the last king of the royal house of David to reign in the Holy Land. He ascended the throne in 434 BCE, after King Nebuchadnezzar of Babylonia (to whom the kingdom of Judah was then subject) exiled King Jeconiah (Zedekiah's nephew) to Babylonia . In 425 BCE Zedekiah rebelled against Babylonian rule, and Nebuchadnezzar laid siege to Jerusalem (in Tevet 10 of that year); in the summer of 423 BCE the walls of Jerusalem were penetrated, the city conquered, the (first) Holy Temple destroyed, and the people of Judah exiled to Babylonia. Zedekiah tried escaping through a tunnel leading out of the city, but was captured; his sons were killed before his eyes, and then he was blinded. Zedekiah languished in the royal dungeon in Babylonia until Nebuchadnezzar's death in 397 BCE; Evil Meroduch -- Nebuchadnezzar's son and successor -- freed him (and his nephew Jeconiah) on the 27th of Adar, but Zedikiah died that same day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rona Ramon to Be Posthumously Awarded Israel Prize for Education Activism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ NOT one of my favorite things about Israel.  The government needs to spend more time and effort in protecting the history of the Jewish People ]

[ Israel needs to step up and protect its antiquity.  Those who are calling the land "theirs" have never cared about "their land" and "their ancient history", and will continue to do so ]

Antiquities theft and destruction of archaeological treasures is rampant; in fact, it has become nearly commonplace throughout Judea and Samaria. In this case, ancient catacombs were wiped out by illegal quarrying despite the constant stream of alerts, warnings and documentation sent to the Regional Commander for Antiquities in the Civil Administration, the body responsible for law enforcement in the area.

Yakhin Zik, director of operations at Regavim, said “the loss of our archaeological record and the ongoing failure to protect and preserve our heritage is an incomprehensible disgrace. The [Israeli] government must approve additional manpower and create standards that will ensure the preservation of antiquities and the severe punishment of looters.”

Moshe Gutman of the “Preserving the Eternal“ initiative, adds: “The time has come for those who make declarations about their commitment to our national legacy to open their eyes to the ISIS-style destruction that is happening all around us. I call upon the prime minister to take responsibility. It is inconceivable that a civilized country tolerates the plunder and devastation of word cultural heritage sites.”

Ancient Tombs Looted, Graves Defiled; Arab Residents of Jericho Suspected


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mission Itinerary – HonestReporting Mission to Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Rosh Hanikra Tourist Site


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Body of soldier Zachary Baumel, missing since 1982 Lebanon War, brought home


----------



## Sixties Fan

With its ancient stones corroding, Western Wall gets preservation treatment


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Western Wall of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*So [Yehu] arose and went inside; and [the disciple] poured the oil on his head, and said to him, “Thus said Hashem, the God of Yisrael:
I anoint you king over the people of Hashem, over Yisrael.*
_2 Kings 9:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YA-kom va-ya-VO ha-BAItah va-yi-TZOK ha-SHE-men el ro-SHO va-YO-mer LO koh
a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HAY yis-ra-AYL m’-shakh-TEE-kha l’-ME-lekh el AM a-do-NAI el
yis-ra-AYL
*
Praying and Waiting for Mashiach*
The Hebrew word _mashiach_ (משיח) means ‘anointed one.’ According to biblical law, kings and high priests are to be anointed with oil, which symbolizes their designation for their holy positions. In Hebrew, the Messiah is referred to as the _Mashiach_, as he will be a king who is anointed for this holiest of roles. He will lead the Jewish people and bring peace and justice to the entire world. We pray for, and eagerly await, his coming each and every day.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A Lone Soldier Enjoys Matzo for Passover (YouTube Screenshot)._
*Take us back, Hashem, to Yourself, And let us come back;
Renew our days as of old!*
_Lamentations 5:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-shee-VAY-nu a-do-NAI ay-LE-kha v’-na-SHU-vah kha-DAYSH ya-MAY-nu k’-KE-dem
*
Returning Is a Two-Way Street*
This verse is one of the most significant verses in the entire book. Traditionally, when _Megillat Eicha_ is read in synagogues on the ninth of Av, this verse is repeated at the conclusion of the reading, to highlight its significance and to end on a positive note. The verse emphasizes that _Hashem_ will one day return the Jewish people to the Land of Israel, and renew the intimate relationship with Him centered around a rebuilt Temple in _Yerushalayim_. Moreover, it reminds us that a relationship with our Maker is a two-way street; we return to God, and God returns to us. Our generation has been blessed with the beginning of the fulfillment of this promise. The Jewish people have started their return to the land of their fathers, and the realization of the dream of redemption has begun. We sincerely pray for the fulfillment of the final redemption, a complete return to _Hashem_ and the coming of the _Mashiach_.


----------



## Mindful

The Banias, Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Avi Tzaliah - Ya'arat Dvash (Honey Comb)*

A song of Rabbi Israel Najara, who was a chief rabbi and renowned for his poetry,
 buried in the ancient Jewish cemetery of Gaza.

The words describe G-d's longing and love towards 'kneset Israel'.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover (Pesach) 101 | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beresheet spacecraft successfully completes maneuver for capture by Moon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover Chicken Schnitzel Recipe | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The sherd of the rare oil lamp depicting a nine-branched menorah. (Credit: Anat Rasiuk/ Israel Antiquities Authority.)



Evidence of Second Temple Era Settlement Found Near Abraham’s Biblical Home


----------



## rylah

*Evening of Pesah and Hagadah - Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu ZTZVK"L
*
Rabbi Elayhu was the "First to Zion", an Israeli chief rabbi.
His, father Rabbi Salman Elyahu ZTZ"L was a successful merchant in Bghdad who was sent by Rabbi Yosef Haim the Ben Ish Hai ZTVK"L,   a truly symbolic and prodigious leader of that most ancient diaspora community, to invest in the land of Israel and inherit it.
Rabbi Salman made Aliyah in 1919, but lost all financial property and minimum stability very fast due to the mess that was happening in the land, leaving his son Mordechai an orphan at a young age.

The family lived in poorest conditions in Jerusalem, and while Rabbi Elyahu as a kid used to sell beans on the street, noticed by the by the old Jerusalemite sages, he was pulled into to study.

He was really among the sages of the generation, sat in Baba Sali's ZTZVK"L court in spite of his relatively "young" age. 

Common knowledge is during one of the most crucial wars in Israel history Rabbi Elyahu, Baba Sali and Rabbi Kaduri all went into a jet and hovered encircling to pray over Israel. But that's just the tip of the magnitude of the story of who Rabbi Elyahu was, and how much understanding he had even among the most important leaders on the globe, including the fiercest enemies. His humor and love for Israel was always felt and still resonates among anyone who reads his simple humble, and vibrant language. 

He was also among the first Jews to address the Muslim guards in the Cave of the Patriarchs when freed by Israel. And he did it better than any politician or general could. There were no guns in the Cave, and the agreed with him being completely charmed by his Arabic,
and the sincerity and straight manner.

It's called "hitting Torah" for a reason. Even at the oldest age Rabbi Elyahu needed no books, it was an a act of great humility so that no one in Israel gets uncomfortable about their knowledge, the same as he would especially buy not the most beautiful citruses for the same reason. Sage and teacher of the generation, and a true prodigy.

Here Rabbi Elyahu ZTZ"L discusses the Halacha of the Pesah preparations on 70 different levels, and the meanings, or what in Hebrew is literally called 'tastes' of the different mitzvot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Praying at the Western Wall in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*And the many peoples shall go and say: “Come, Let us go up to the Mount of Hashem, To the House of the God of Yaakov; That He may instruct us in His ways, And that we may walk in His paths.” For instruction shall come forth from Tzion, The word of Hashem from Yerushalayim*
_Isaiah 2:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ha-l’-KHU a-MEEM ra-BEEM v’-a-m’-RU l’-KHU v’-na-a-LEH el har a-do-NAI el BAYT
e-lo-HAY ya-a-KOV v’-yo-RAY-nu mi-d’-ra-KHAV v’-nay-l’-KHAH b’-o-r’-kho-TAV KEE
mi-tzi-YON tay-TZAY to-RAH ud-var a-do-NAI mee-ru-sha-LA-im
*
All Must Learn God’s Torah and Walk in His Ways*
The job of awakening the will of _Hashem_ (God) to rebuild the _Beit Hamikdash_ (Holy Temple) is not limited to the Jewish people. Rather, the third Temple will be built by all of mankind. And if the _Beit Hamikdash_ is to be built through prayers and good deeds, as Jewish tradition teaches, it is the prayers and good deeds of all of humanity that will rouse _Hashem_ to build it. Once built, it will be a house of God for all nations. People of all backgrounds will visit there in order to learn God’s _Torah_ and walk in His ways. Our generation is blessed to see this promise being fulfilled, with millions of non-Jews realizing that “from _Tzion_ shall come forth the _Torah_ and the word of _Hashem_ from _Yerushalayim_.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Space campaign aimed at inspiring Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Beresheet, Israel becomes 7th country to achieve lunar orbit


----------



## MJB12741

Butterflies “invade” Israel in a rare migratory swarm


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## sealybobo

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


My favorite thing about Israel is that they are right there in the Middle East and they are our allies. Better to have friends than enemies. Love you Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Eilat inks deal with skyTran, taking step toward futuristic pod transport system


----------



## Sixties Fan

13 of the best spots in Israel for an Instagram snap


----------



## Sixties Fan

Explore the land of Israel with a hiking group


----------



## Sixties Fan

Peace of the Puzzle – an interactive map


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

*Tahini cookie* is a cookie made of tahini, flour, sugar and butter and usually topped with almonds or pine nuts


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Israel365's Director of Outreach, Sharon, makes aliyah to Israel with her family (Eliana Rudee)._
*On the first day of the first month the journey up from Babylon was started, and on the first day of the fifth month he arrived in Yerushalayim, thanks to the benevolent care of his God for him.*
_Ezra 7:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE b’-e-KHAD la-KHO-desh ha-ri-SHON HU y’-SUD ha-ma-a-LAH mi-ba-VEL
uv-e-KHAD la-KHO-desh ha-kha-mee-SHEE BA el y’-ru-sha-LA-im k’-yad e-lo-HAV
ha-to-VAH a-LAV
*
The Aliya 2,500 Years Before the "First Aliya"*
The late nineteenth and twentieth centuries witnessed a series of massive waves of Jewish immigration to Israel, known as _Aliyot_, literally, ‘ascents.’ Each _Aliya_ had a specific demographic character. The nature of the returning Babylonian Jews was similar to the immigrants who came during the years 1882-1904 on what is known as the “First _Aliya_”. In both cases, the groups were mostly comprised of poor religious families. But to call these modern Zionists immigrants “first” is not entirely correct. Not only have there been waves of immigration to Israel throughout the centuries, but their forefathers returning from Babylon preceded them by two-thousand five-hundred years. In 1883, the first modern Jewish community in the northern Hula Valley was established by members of the “First _aliyah_.” Inspired by this verse in Ezra describing the return of the Babylonian Jews, its founders named it Yesud Ha’Ma’ala, translated here as ‘the journey up was started.’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Postcards from Theodor Herzl digitized by National Library of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's #Beresheet rocket is now in lunar orbit, and took this picture of the far side of the moon.

Eylon Levy on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.joyofkosher.com/holiday...ail&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-7ce970d0b5-11742677


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jenna’s Journey with Jacob’s Sheep – The Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Come and Sift It – Temple Mount Sifting Project Resuming Activity This Summer


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Spacecraft Enters Lunar Orbit Ahead of Moon Landing


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A reenactment of the moment when, just a little more than a month after the Balfour Declaration was signed, General Allenby stood on the steps of the Tower of David and proclaimed British marital law and accepted the keys to Jerusalem. (Eliana Rudee)_
*When you enter the land that Hashem your God is giving you as a heritage, and you possess it and settle in it,*
_Deuteronomy 26:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ha-YAH kee ta-VO el ha-A-retz a-SHER a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha no-TAYN l’-KHA
na-kha-LAH vee-rish-TAH v’-ya-SHAV-ta BAH
*
Christian Zionists as God's Agents in Returning His People Back to Israel*
The 1917 Balfour Declaration is one of the most significant documents in modern Jewish history, articulating the historic right of the Jewish people to reestablish their homeland in Israel. Written by foreign secretary Arthur James Balfour and approved by the government of Great Britain, the declaration states clearly and unequivocally that Britain’s leaders “view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavors to facilitate the achievement of this object.” Lord Balfour was a deeply religious Christian Zionist, whose biblical upbringing led to his pivotal support for the return of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel. This verse promises the Jewish people that _Eretz Yisrael_ is their inheritance, their birthright and heritage forever. In modern times and throughout history, _Hashem_ has used individuals such as Balfour as His agents in returning His people back to Israel. Today, many Christian Zionists follow in the footsteps of Lord Balfour, studying the Hebrew Bible and Old Testament as the roots of their Christian faith. Indeed, the Hebrew Bible and Old Testament are very similar - but how similar are they? *Watch Rabbi Tuly's explanation here*, together with Pastor Edward Mwesigwa from Compassion Ministries in Kampala, Uganda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli goalkeeper has broken the Guinness World Record for oldest soccer player to take part in a professional soccer match.

Isaak Hayik, who will turn 74 this week, managed to make some good saves on Friday for the Ironi Or Yehuda soccer club against Maccabi Ramat Gan, though his team was defeated 5-1.

Born in Iraq, Hayik was awarded at a ceremony attended by representatives of the Guinness World Record organization and expressed his pride for achieving recognition for Israel through his accomplishment.

(full article online)

Israeli Goalie Breaks Guinness World Record for Age


----------



## Ropey

> Your Favorite Things About Israel


The borders have been left fluid.

MIGA


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.google.com/destination/...ECAgQAw#dest_mid=/m/03spz&trifp=skpm=/m/058nb


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Dead Sea mall lures tourists, Israelis with VAT-free shopping


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s OrCam to help blind people cast vote independently


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matzah Tiramisu Recipe for Passover | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
​
_Hashem has blessed Israel365 trees with abundant rainfall as can be seen in this photo from last week compared to just 6 months ago._
*I will grant the rain for your land in season, the early rain and the late. You shall gather in your new grain and wine and oil*
_Deuteronomy 11:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-na-TA-tee me-TAR ar-tze-KHEM bi-ee-TOE yo-RE oo-mal-KOSH ve-ah-saf-TA
de-ga-NE-kha ve-tee-ROSH-kha veetz-ha-RE-kha
*
You're Invited! Passover Webinar with Rabbi Tuly*
There are different words the Bible uses for rain. _Yoreh_ (or _moreh_) literally means “shoots," as well as “teacher,” while the word _malkosh_ is related to the Hebrew word _mekoshesh_(reaper). _Malkosh_ is the name given to rain which falls at the onset of spring (_Pesach_-time). Its name is related to the Hebrew word for reaping because _malkosh_ falls near the harvest season, right before the produce is reaped.

The different words for rain are not simply a product of the agricultural importance of rain; they refer to different ways in which G-d provides for the world, offering exactly what we need, when we need it. Israel365 has been diligently planting trees every month and the abundant _Malkosh_ rain has blessed the Israel365 trees with vibrancy and life. Israel365 continues to plant trees and invites you to participate.


----------



## Mindful

Here are the photos the news doesn't want you to see:


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Liora Yitzhak & Marsh Dondurma - Two Roses*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Madonna to perform at Eurovision in Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

*RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel *
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

WOW!  I would have never guessed this guy was "Blues Oriented."



Mindful said:


>



*(COMMENT)*

He opened his mouth and started to play.  I would have never guess that sound would come from underneath a Water Repellent Wool Felt Outback hat and a
Woolly Wild Child beard.  Listen to *Lazar Lloyd*.

v/r 
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

A dusky shark. Photo: Seaworld via Wikicommons.


Rare Dusky Shark Spotted Off Israeli Coastal Town of Netanya


----------



## Mindful

*An Ancient Depiction of a Nine-Branched Menorah Discovered in the Negev*

While the menorah in the Jerusalem Temples, like that described in the book of Exodus, had seven branches, the menorah traditionally used for the holiday of Hanukkah has nine. The former type is one of the most common motifs of ancient Jewish art; the latter rarely appears at all. But during excavations of a Second Temple-era village near the southern Israeli city of Beersheba, archaeologists have found a potsherd depicting a nine-branched candelabrum. *Amanda Borschel-Dan* writes:

The site is dated to the 1st century CE and was settled until the Bar Kokhba Revolt in 135 CE; . . . underground hidden passageways discovered there may have been used by Jewish rebels. Unearthed on the southernmost border of [the Roman province of] Judea, . . . the site’s finds indicate a continuation of Jewish religious practice on the edges of the kingdom, such as ritual baths, stone vessels associated with the laws of purity, and an abundance of pottery and lamps decorated with typical Jewish themes such as grape leaves. Additional finds include olive and date pits and baking facilities. . . .

In addition to the site’s size and [the fact that it has been well preserved], the archaeologist Shira Bloch emphasized that its significance is also drawn from the clear evidence that despite being on the outskirts of the kingdom, the residents “kept their Judaism.” . .

An Ancient Depiction of a Nine-Branched Menorah Discovered in the Negev


----------



## MJB12741

Ein Gedi: one of Israel's amazing desert wonders | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A picture taken by the Beresheet spacecraft of the moon's surface with the Earth in the background on April 5, 2019. (courtesy Beresheet)

With two days to go, Beresheet zeroes in on moon landing


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Biblical view on the Judean Hills near Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*Then will I remember My covenant with Yaakov; I will rememberalso My covenant with Yitzchak, and also My covenant with Avraham; and I will remember the land.*
_Leviticus 26:42 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-za-khar-TEE et b’-ree-TEE ya-a-KOV v’-AF et b’-ree-TEE yitz-KHAK v’-AF et b’-ree-TEE av-ra-HAM ez-KOR v’-ha-A-retz ez-KOR
*
The Fortune of Our Generation - Witnessing Hashem “Remembering the Land”*
This passage lists the curses that will be brought upon the People of Israel if they fail to follow _Hashem_’s commandments. If His children’s sins become too great, God promises to exile the people from the Promised Land, and to destroy the land itself. Following these curses, however, _Hashem_ promises that He will never give up on His people and that ultimately, there will be a redemption. In this verse, He promises that he will remember not only the People of Israel, but also the Land of Israel itself. He will return His chosen people to the chosen land, and this land will flourish. How fortunate is our generation to witness _Hashem_ “remembering the land” as this verse promises.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vote Cute: Jerusalem Biblical Zoo Hosts Its Own Election


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Flourishing Jordan Valley*
 Photo Credit: A.Y. Katsof

*"This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord."*
Isaiah 54:17


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Passover | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A Christian ZIonist shows her support by planting trees in Israel (Eliana Rudee)._
*The king of Egypt spoke to the Hebrew midwives, one of whom was named Shiphrah and the other Puah*
_Exodus 1:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YO-mer ME-lekh mitz-RA-yim lam-ya-l’-DOT ha-iv-ri-YOT a-SHER SHAYM ha-a-KHAT shif-RAH v’-SHAYM ha-shay-NEET pu-AH
*
A Biblical Lesson About Moral Responsibility*
The identity of these ‘Hebrew midwives,’ _meyaldot haivriyot_ (    ), is debated by Rabbinic commentators. Many have assumed, as the literal reading implies, that they were Jewish women. But other commentators, such as the _Abrabanel_, suggest that the midwives _Shiphrah_ and _Puah_ were Egyptians. This interpretation is primarily based on the use of the phrase “fear of God,” a phrase often used to describe the behavior of exceptional gentiles, in reference to their heroic actions. According to these interpreters, the phrase _meyaldot haivriyot_, ‘Hebrew midwives,’ is deliberately ambiguous, and it actually refers to the “midwives for the Hebrew women.” If so, _Shiphrah_ and _Puah_ were the first gentiles in history to risk their lives in order to rescue a Jew. Israeli Bible scholar and teacher par excellence, Nechama Leibowitz, remarked about this passage, “If we accept that the midwives were Egyptian, a …very vital message becomes apparent. The _Torah_ indicates how the individual can resist evil. He need not shirk his moral responsibility under cover of ‘superior orders’ … Neither moral courage nor sheer wickedness are ethnically or nationally determined qualities. _Moab_ and _Ammon_ produced a _Ruth_ and _Naamah_ respectively; Egypt two righteous midwives.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes...ail&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-e1143c5614-11742677


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.joyofkosher.com/holiday...ail&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-e1143c5614-11742677


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tonight: 7 Weeks after Launch Israeli Spacecraft to Land on the Moon


----------



## RoccoR

Yes, exciting news.  But what I found much more interesting was the article:

*• Druze Officer Appointed President Rivlin’s Military Secretary •*
By David Israel - 6 Nisan 5779 – April 11, 2019



Sixties Fan said:


> Tonight: 7 Weeks after Launch Israeli Spacecraft to Land on the Moon


*(COMMENT)*

This is one of those "spectacular things" I was talking about.  And the Israelis probably don't realize it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> Yes, exciting news.  But what I found much more interesting was the article:
> 
> *• Druze Officer Appointed President Rivlin’s Military Secretary •*
> By David Israel - 6 Nisan 5779 – April 11, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight: 7 Weeks after Launch Israeli Spacecraft to Land on the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is one of those "spectacular things" I was talking about.  And the Israelis probably don't realize it.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I am not sure that the Israelis do not realize it.  Maybe it is more common in Israel than many people usually think, to have non Jews in the government.

Arabs Are Prominent in Israel’s Government | National Review


----------



## Sixties Fan

Edinburgh Fringe hit to get Israeli premiere in Tel Aviv and Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

25 Vegetarian Recipes for Your Passover Seder | The Nosher

Passover Stuffed Cabbage Rolls | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis reach for the moon tonight. Here’s how to watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Jewish Children Pray at the Western Wall in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*Thus said Hashem: As for My wicked neighbors who encroach on the heritage that I gave to My people Yisrael—I am going to uproot them from their soil, and I will uproot the House of Yehuda out of the midst of them.*
_Jeremiah 12:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KOH a-MAR a-do-NAI al kol sh’-khay-NAI ha-ra-EEM ha-no-g’-EEM ba-na-kha-LAH a-sher hin-KHAL-tee et a-MEE et yis-ra-AYL hi-n’-NEE no-t’-SHAM may-AL ad-ma-TAM v’-et BAYT y’-hu-DAH e-TOSH mi-to-KHAM
*
Are the Jews Occupying the Land of Israel?*
Two women from China (whose faces cannot be shown due to fear of Chinese authorities) ask Rabbi Tuly how to respond to Chinese Christians who believe the Land of Israel belongs to the Palestinians. Watch Rabbi Tuly's explanation *here*.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE  MOON  LANDING

The live broadcast will begin at 9:45 pm Israel time (2:45 pm NY Time)

The landing process will start at 10:05 pm Israel time (3:05 pm NY Time)

WATCH LIVE: Beresheet Moon Landing


----------



## Pogo

Sixties Fan said:


> Today is the second day of Purim
> 
> What are your favorites things about the Holiday?
> What does it mean to you?
> Songs?



Hammentaschen!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live

Live: Israel lands on the moon


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://jewishjournal.com/culture/food/296770/six-delicious-desserts-kosher-for-passover/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netherlands wins Jewrovision song contest


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Buzz Aldrin to ‘inspiring’ Beresheet team after moon crash: ‘Never lose hope’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Much more than commemorating the Exodus


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_People ride horses along Palmachim beach, south of Tel Aviv, in Israel (Shutterstock)._
*The horse is readied for the day of battle, But victory comes from Hashem.*
_Proverbs 21:31 (The Israel Bible™)
_
_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SUS mu-KHAN l’-YOM mil-kha-MAH v’-la-do-NAI ha-t’-shu-AH
*
But Victory is of the LORD*
Throughout the Bible, horses are mentioned as animals of war. Here, King _Shlomo_ is emphasizing an important lesson that is no less true today than it was when he said it centuries ago: Man prepares as much as possible, but ultimately, all victory and success comes only from _Hashem_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

SpaceIL chief: ‘Beresheet 2 starts tomorrow; we’ll put our flag on the moon’


----------



## Ropey

> Your Favorite Things About Israel



It's not under Hadrian's naming convention anymore... Syria Palestina.
And our worst enemies, the Philistines from Gaza...  are no longer having their long dead name used as a tool against Israeli statehood.
Both Ishmael & Moishe already agree on this salient 'historical fact'.
So, whether the rest (who have their hands stuck into what is not their mess) don't like the results.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## Mindful

*Comedian Bill Burr Rips “Lunatic” Roger Waters*

Comedian Bill Burr was recently interviewed by Israel’s Walla, ahead of his upcoming performance in Israel on May 6th. And when the subject of Roger Waters and his inevitable calls to boycott Israel came up, Bill did not hold back (translated from Hebrew):
*

*



*You know you’re going to get a phone call from Roger Waters from Pink Floyd, who will urge you to join his cultural boycott against Israel and try to persuade you to cancel the show in Tel Aviv?*

 “I’m going to get a phone call from this guy, who does he think he is, fucking Bono, I do not care what he thinks … Fuck Roger Waters, I do not agree with what my country does in Iraq, but it does not make me a piece of shit. I come to Israel to perform for the country ‘s “Bill Burr”im, I’m appearing for the ordinary people of Israel, I’m not going to show up for this guy … What’ s his name, Netanyahu, I do not think preventing ordinary people from comedy or music is the way to make a change?”
*That’s the answer your fans here were hoping to hear.*

I just love the arrogance of these people, as if the former Pink Floyd bass player does not show up in Israel, it will finally make all sides sit at the negotiating table and resolve the conflict. Simply arrogant and classic. At least it makes me feel good for David Gilmore (Pink Floyd guitarist) that he does not have to suffer this lunatic anymore. “


Brutal and brilliant!

Comedian Bill Burr Rips 'Lunatic' Roger Waters


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A dove flying from the Western Wall in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*Say, therefore, ‘I grant him My pact of friendship.*
_Numbers 25:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

la-KHAYN e-MOR hin-NEE no-TAYN LO et b’-ree-TEE sha-LOM
*
Genuine Peace is Based on Truth and Justice*
The zealot, _Pinchas_, sees immoral behavior among the camp of Israel, and immediately responds with an iron fist and a sharp spear. Ironically, _Pinchas_ is rewarded for his violent action with _Hashem_’s “pact of friendship,” known in Hebrew as _brit shalom_ (    ), literally ‘covenant of peace.’ With this striking detail, the Torah illustrates a vital lesson. Genuine peace is not merely the absence of conflict. Pinchas did not negotiate with the perpetrators and attempt to achieve a compromise solution. By standing up for his principles, _Pinchas_ demonstrated that only when based on eternal principles of truth and justice can true peace be achieved. A person who internalizes this idea and acts accordingly is a true “friend” of God.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MJB12741

Tel Aviv-Yafo
City in Israel
*Description*
Tel Aviv, a city on Israel’s Mediterranean coast, is marked by stark 1930s Bauhaus buildings, thousands of which are clustered in the White City architectural area. Museums include Beit Hatfutsot, whose multimedia exhibits illustrate the history of Jewish communities worldwide. The Eretz Israel Museum covers the country’s archaeology, folklore and crafts, and features an on-site excavation of 12th-century-B.C. ruins.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A man prays at the Western Wall in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*Let my tongue stick to my palate if I cease to think of you, if I do not keep Yerushalayim in memory even at my happiest hour.*
_Psalms 137:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

tid-BAK l’-sho-NEE l’-khi-KEE im LO ez-k’-RAY-khee im LO a-a-LEH et y’-ru-sha-LA-imAL ROSH sim-kha-TEE
*
The Saint of Jerusalem*
Rabbi Aryeh Levin (1885 – 1969) was considered one of the most righteous and pious Jews of the 20th century. He was known as the “_Tzadik_ (saint) of _Yerushalayim_” for his devotion to the needy and downtrodden of the Holy City. His passion for seeing only the goodness of people and his zeal for Jerusalem were part of his very fiber. As is the Jewish custom, Rabbi Levin would place ashes on the forehead of a bridegroom under the wedding canopy in order to keep the destruction of _Yerushalayim_ at the forefront of everyone’s mind “even at my happiest hour”. Fittingly, he had the privilege of personally experiencing the fulfillment of Rabbinic adage: “All who mourn Jerusalem, merit to witness its rebuilding (Taanit 30b).” After the liberation of Jerusalem in 1967, the “_Tzadik_ of _Yerushalayim_” would visit the Western Wall weekly, until his death two years later.


----------



## rylah

*Lior Elmalih - Bar Yohay
*


----------



## rylah

*Roi'i Yedidi and The Grapevines*

**


----------



## MJB12741

The top 33 things to do in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Four American lone soldiers on their day of aliyah, about to draft into the IDF (Eliana Rudee)_
*And Yehoshua set up in Gilgal the twelve stones they had taken from the Yarden.*
_Joshua 4:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-AYT sh’-TAYM es-RAY ha-a-va-NEEM ha-AY-leh a-SHER la-k’-KHU min ha-yar-DAYN hay-KEEM y’-ho-SHU-a ba-gil-GAL
*
Israel: United but not Uniform*
_Yehoshua_ establishes a monument from twelve stones taken from the _Yarden_, each representing one tribe. Rabbi Shlomo Aviner notes that this monument represents the “unity but not uniformity” of the Jewish people. There are twelve individual stones, which symbolize the diversity of the tribes. But the stones are not scattered. Together, they form a unified monument. This “unity but not uniformity” is one of the keys to Israel’s success. Israel is an extremely diverse country. Yet her people have unified to create a society that is truly a “light unto the nations.” On _Yom_ _HaAliyah_, we honor this fact by celebrating Israel's immigrants who make the country diverse, and at the same time, united in its Jewish peoplehood. We also give a special thanks to the lone soldiers in the IDF who have made aliyah, leaving their homes and familes to protect the State of Israel. Thank you, and happy _Yom HaAliyah_! Support lone soldiers on _Yom HaAliyah_ and ahead of the Passover holiday *here*.


----------



## MJB12741

Menashe Forest Festival 2019


----------



## rylah

*Gad, Benny & Benyamin Elbaz - 'Even Maasu HaBonim'*

_"The stone that the builders rejected became a cornerstone.
This was from HaShem; it is wondrous in our eyes. " * - Psalms 118*_


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

rylah said:


> *Lior Elmalih - Bar Yohay
> *



Thanks, I really enjoyed the music


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Sixties Fan said:


> ​_Four American lone soldiers on their day of aliyah, about to draft into the IDF (Eliana Rudee)_
> *And Yehoshua set up in Gilgal the twelve stones they had taken from the Yarden.*
> _Joshua 4:20 (The Israel Bible™)_
> 
> _Hear the verse in Hebrew_
> 
> v’-AYT sh’-TAYM es-RAY ha-a-va-NEEM ha-AY-leh a-SHER la-k’-KHU min ha-yar-DAYN hay-KEEM y’-ho-SHU-a ba-gil-GAL
> 
> *Israel: United but not Uniform*
> _Yehoshua_ establishes a monument from twelve stones taken from the _Yarden_, each representing one tribe. Rabbi Shlomo Aviner notes that this monument represents the “unity but not uniformity” of the Jewish people. There are twelve individual stones, which symbolize the diversity of the tribes. But the stones are not scattered. Together, they form a unified monument. This “unity but not uniformity” is one of the keys to Israel’s success. Israel is an extremely diverse country. Yet her people have unified to create a society that is truly a “light unto the nations.” On _Yom_ _HaAliyah_, we honor this fact by celebrating Israel's immigrants who make the country diverse, and at the same time, united in its Jewish peoplehood. We also give a special thanks to the lone soldiers in the IDF who have made aliyah, leaving their homes and familes to protect the State of Israel. Thank you, and happy _Yom HaAliyah_! Support lone soldiers on _Yom HaAliyah_ and ahead of the Passover holiday *here*.



The Children return to claim their inheritance.  Blessed be G-d


----------



## rylah

*Yaniv Madar - "Shma'a Yisrael!"

*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare 1,600-year-old gold coin depicting the Byzantine Emperor Theodosius II discovered in February 2019 by pupils alongside the Zippori stream in the Galilee. (Nir Distelfeld/Israel Antiquities Authority)

1,600-year-old gold coin of emperor who abolished Sanhedrin discovered by pupils


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv Ready and Eager to Host 2019 Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Sixties Fan

Get your copy of the Elder of Ziyon Haggadah! (Free!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Yad Vashem exhibit showcases Holocaust art and stories from living survivors


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel is Ready to Rock for Eurovision 2019!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite being on the frontlines of border riots and rocket attacks (and some sandy driveways), the communities in southern Israel along the border with the Gaza Strip are experiencing economic growth that is double that of the rest of the country. 






Aerial photo of new neighborhoods being built in the Halutza communities of the Gaza Envelope. Credit: Jewish National Fund.


Surviving and thriving: Israeli communities near Gaza see remarkable growth despite daily terror threats


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Judean Hills looking out onto the Dead Sea*
 Photo Credit: Shalhevet Eyal

*"They shall come trembling as a bird out of Egypt...and I will make them to dwell in their houses."*
Hosea 11:11


----------



## Dick Foster

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


My favorite thing about Israel is that they have some balls along with some brains and don't mind acting like it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[A bit of Jewish History, which eventually led to the crusades ]

Notre Dame and the Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli company sparking a revolution in the art world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Winery cultivates caring for Israel along with the grapes


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 things you didn’t know about Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan

Feast your eyes on these 7 antique and modern Seder plates


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli social business offers a new way to live in cities


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 of the best Israeli books for children


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nissan 12, 5779 · April 17, 2019
Pesach

Adapted by Rabbi Jonathan Sacks; From the teachings of the Lubavitcher Rebbe

Pesach is the festival of liberation, it celebrates a historical event: The exodus of the Israelites from Egypt. But one of the tasks that the event lays upon us is that “in every generation, and every day, a Jew must see himself as if he had that day been liberated from Egypt.” The implication is that freedom was not won once and for all. It needs constant guarding. And that every day and every environment carries its own equivalent of “Egypt”—a power to undermine the freedom of the Jew. Perhaps the most potent threat comes from within the individual himself. It is the conviction that certain achievements are beyond him: The strong and comfortable belief that he was not born to reach the heights of the religious life. To believe this is to set bars around oneself, to imprison oneself in an illusion. Pesach is thus an ongoing process of self-liberation. And the festival and its practices are symbols of a struggle that is constantly renewed within the Jew, to create the freedom in which to live out his eternal vocation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hadassah’s agricultural school goes back to Zionist roots to help at-risk youth


----------



## Sixties Fan

"We are continuing the process of redeeming the lands even now. Over the past year, the JNF has also been engaged in afforestation (planting trees to restore forests) and solutions to the water problem, and we have added activities that are dominant in education, to prepare youth to be leaders in this country. We recognize that the people have arisen on their land thanks to the youth. We work with youth movements and prepare and we have amazing youth and we are preparing an outstanding future generation," he said.

(full article online)

'500,000 Jews in the Galilee, 1 million in the Negev'


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Conduct a Passover Seder | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Thursday, Nissan 13, 5779 · April 18, 2019*


*• Haman's Decree (357 BCE)*
In the 12th year of his reign (357 BCE), King Achashverosh of Persia endorsed Haman's plan "to destroy, kill and annihilate all Jews, from young to old, infants and women, on a single day, on the 13th day of the 12th month, the month of Adar." On Nissan 13 (11 months before the date chosen for the massacre) proclamations of the decree were drafted and dispatched to all 127 countries of the Persian Empire. Mordechai told Esther to go before the king and plead for her people. Esther asked that a three-day fast be proclaimed (Nissan 14, 15 and 16--including the first two days of Passover) in which all Jews would repent and pray for the success of her mission.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pesach 2019: Drink and learn at the Tura winery


----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover and the freedom of the Jews (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ofra Haza - Chai (חי) lyrics + English translation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

7 Passover Breakfasts that Aren't Matzah and Cream Cheese | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lashir itach by Boaz Shar'abi


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ambassador Danon holds Passover with UN ambassadors


Danon: We can't take Israeli achievement for granted


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_The pool of Siloam, Jerusalem (Shutterstock)._
*The other events of Chizkiyahu‘s reign, and all his exploits, and how he made the pool and the conduit and brought the water into the city, are recorded in the Annals of the Kings of Yehuda.*
_II Kings 20:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ve-ye-TER div-RAY khiz-kee-YA-hu ve-KHOL ge-vu-ra-TOE va-ah-SHER ah-SAH et
ha-bray-KHA ve-ET ha-te-ah-LA va-ya-VAY et ha-MA-yeem ha-ee-RA
*
The Secret Battle for Jerusalem*
South of Jerusalem’s Old City is an Arab neighborhood. Down the hill from the Temple Mount and in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Silwan is a pool of water. Silwan is the Arabic name for Shiloah, the pool fed by the Gihon Spring mentioned in this verse. Today, brave Jewish families are slowly moving into Silwan thanks to the efforts of “Ateret Cohanim” whose fascinating story about the Secret Battle for Jerusalem is available in a free eBook.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Founding Fathers of Israel’s Scientific Legacy


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CHAG  SAMEACH  ISRAEL


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Seder Plate | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s meant to be sour! A food historian’s quest for the most authentic haroset


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tokyo’s Itochu Corporation Partners With Ride-Sharing Startup Via


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish Treasures of Notre Dame


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dara Horn's 'Cities of Ice': A Dispatch From Frozen Harbin, Where Jews Once Flourished, and Melted Away


----------



## Mindful

The last Seder in the Warsaw Ghetto.


----------



## MJB12741

*                                              Avraham Avinu Synagogue --- Hebron*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cave of the Patriarchs in Hevron (file)

Tens of thousands of Jews to visit Hevron on Chol Hamoed Pesach


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Great Synagogue of Warsaw, which was destroyed by the German forces during World War II, was recreated virtually with light as part of anniversary commemorations of the 1943 uprising in the Warsaw Ghetto, in Warsaw, Poland, Thursday, April 18, 2019. The multimedia installation, which included the archival recordings of a prewar cantor killed in the Holocaust, is the work of Polish artist Gabi von Seltmann. It was organized by a group that fights anti-Semitism. (AP Photo/Czarek Sokolowski)

(full article online)

Warsaw’s Great Synagogue ‘reappears’ on anniversary of 1943 ghetto revolt


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Friends: it's a beautiful evening, and I'm off to my local 
Seder in a few minutes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare Korean War Haggadah from 1952 finds new home in Israel


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Meydad Tasa - Yismah Hatani *


----------



## rylah

*Michael Peretz, Lior Elmaliach and Sagiv Cohen -"Lichvod Hemdat Levavi"*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Revisiting


----------



## Sixties Fan

80,000 visit nature reserves and national parks - Israel National News


----------



## Likkmee

*McDonald's* Corp. had more than 36,800 locations around the world at the end of 2016. Yum Brands, which*owns* KFC, Pizza Hut and Taco Bell, has more than 43,600


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Charoset ice cream? 5 things you might not know about Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A boy enjoys matzah - unleavened bread - on Passover (Shutterstock).
_
*Speak to B’nei Yisrael and say to them: When you enter the land that I am giving to you and you reap its harvest, you shall bring the first sheaf of your harvest to the Kohen.*
_Leviticus 23:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

da-BAYR el b’-NAY yis-ra-AYL v’-a-mar-TA a-lay-HEM kee ta-VO-u el ha-A-retz a-SHER a-NEE no-TAYN la-KHEM uk-tzar-TEM et k’-tzee-RA va-ha-vay-TEM et O-mer ray-SHEET k’-tzee-r’-KHEM el ha-ko-HAYN
*
Sustenance Is a Gift from God in Heaven*
The _omer_ is an offering of barley brought to the _Beit Hamikdash_ in _Yerushalayim_ on the second day of _Pesach_, corresponding to the sixteenth day of the month of _Nissan_. Only once this offering was brought, all grain that had taken root prior to the time of the offering may be eaten. According to the Sages (_Kiddushin_ 38a), it was on the sixteenth of _Nissan_that the Israelites ran out of manna after it ceased to fall following the death of _Moshe_. The offering of the first grain in the _Beit Hamikdash_ on that day each year reminds us of the eternal lesson of the manna. We dedicate a portion of our crops to our Creator before we eat from them ourselves, to remind us that no matter how hard we work the land, and despite the tremendous human effort required to produce it, our sustenance is really a gift from God in heaven.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘The Last Survivors’ on The PBS Network


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch Live: Thousands celebrate Passover in Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Count the Omer | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Tens of thousands attend Priestly Blessing


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.joyofkosher.com/holiday...ail&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-af1cb006a7-11742677


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matzah Toppings from Around the World: 6 Ways! | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Flowers bloom in the spring on a kibbutz near the Gaza Strip in Israel (Shutterstock)._
*You go free on this day, in the month of Abib.*
_Exodus 13:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-YOM a-TEM yo-tz’-EEM b’-KHO-desh ha-a-VEEV
*
Springtime and the Rebirth of the Nation*
‘_Abib_’ in Hebrew is _Aviv_ (אביב), meaning ‘springtime.’ The _Torah_ has already stated that the redemption from Egypt took place in the first month, the month of _Nissan_, which is in the springtime. Why is it necessary to state explicitly that in happened in the month of _Aviv_? Emphasizing that the redemption took place in the spring highlights _Hashem_’s love and compassion for His children. He made sure to free the Israelites and set them on their journey through the desert when the weather was most pleasant; not too hot, too cold or too rainy. Furthermore, as springtime symbolizes the rebirth of the land, there was no better time to experience the rebirth of the nation than the spring.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 6 reasons to visit the Kinneret right now


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jew, a Muslim and a Christian walk into a classroom


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv culinary platform plates up emerging chefs


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Bar-Natan’s company grew, so did Heib’s business. He expanded his factory to three floors capable of producing millions of bandages a year. All 50 of his employees are women. “I know that if I didn’t have this factory here, these women would not be working,” Heib says. “Their kids would not have much.” 

Arij Kabishi, a Druze woman in charge of quality control at Heib’s factory, is grateful for the work and proud of her role. “I feel like I personally took part in the creation of this,” she says, “and [in] saving lives.”

Bar-Natan’s bandage has been a success. Today, the Australian military, the New Zealand military and most NATO countries have adopted it. It’s also standard issue for the IDF and US and British armies. In addition, it is used by emergency responders and in hospitals around the world.

(full article online)

United colors of bandages: Israel’s secret sauce


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why The Exodus Was So Significant | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

70 years on the road I'm traveling and looking
At what was and what will
And how my soul is still this nation
From catching the sunrise
From Jerusalem with its palaces
From the beaches of the Kinneret
From the parties of Tel Aviv
My father dreamed and prayed
To live in the Land of Israel
Today my children ask me
What is the story of Israel?
This is my home This is my heart
And I will not leave
Our ancestors, our roots
We are the flowers, the melodies
A tribe of brothers and sisters

(cannot post video  -  go here for the video )

04/22 Links Pt2: Collier: Why the mainstream is to blame for the antisemitism crisis; Pipes: More Academic Malfeasance; What is Medgar Evers College thinking by honoring Al Sharpton? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yosef Garfinkel with a shrine model made of stone, found at Khirbet Qeiyafa (Courtesy of Hebrew University of Jerusalem)


Archaeologist: Thick wall found at Lachish indicates King Solomon’s son built it


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_An IDF Soldier stands at the Western Wall with the flag of Israel (Shutterstock).
_
*When they heard how I was sighing, There was none to comfort me; All my foes heard of my plight and exulted. For it is Your doing:
You have brought on the day that You threatened. Oh, let them become like me!*
_Lamentations 1:21 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

sha-m’-U KEE ne-e-na-KHAH A-nee AYN m’-na-KHAYM LEE kol o-y’-VAI sha-m’-U
ra-a-TEE SA-su KEE a-TAH a-SEE-ta hay-VAY-ta yom ka-RA-ta v’-yih-YU kha-MO-nee
*
The Importance of A Secure Refuge in the
Ancestral Land*
The prophet _Yirmiyahu_ captures the sense of utter loneliness that prevailed after the destruction of _Yerushalayim_ and the exile of the people. He describes their feeling that there was no one to stand by their side or to provide any sort of comfort in their time of need. Over many centuries of exile, Jews repeatedly experienced this same sense of abandonment. For example, over two and a half millennia following the destruction of _Yerushalayim_ in _Yirmiyahu_’s time, acs Hitler’s persecution mounted in the late 1930’s, many Jews desired to flee from Europe. Unfortunately, though, not a single country was willing to absorb Jewish refugees. In July of 1938, delegates from over thirty countries met in Évian-les-Bains, France, to discuss the refugee crisis. Despite many sympathetic speeches for the tragic plight of the Jews, no country was willing to significantly change their immigration quota to admit additional Jewish refugees. As this verse bemoans, the entire world had closed their doors to the Jewish people, abandoning them in their time of need. With the establishment of the State of Israel, however, the Jewish people now have a home. Never again will they be left alone with no one to protect and comfort them. As Rabbi Joseph B. Soloveitchik writes in his essay _Kol Dodi Dofek_, ‘The Voice of my Beloved Knocks,’ “A Jew who flees from a hostile country now knows that he can find a secure refuge in the land of his ancestors… Jews who have been uprooted from their homes can find lodging in the Holy Land.”


----------



## rylah

*Sagiv Cohen - Shirat HaYam (The Song of the Sea)*

"On that day Hashem saved Israel from the hand of the Egyptians, and Israel saw the Egyptians dying on the seashore. And Israel saw the great hand, which Hashem had used upon the Egyptians, and the people feared Hashem, and they believed in Hashem and in Moses, His servant. 

Then Moses and the children of Israel sang this song to Hashem..." *(Shemot 14-15)*


----------



## Sixties Fan

In visual midrash, Israeli artist puts biblical women in the center of the frame


----------



## Sixties Fan

deciphered milestone message / Photo credit: Sussita Excavations expedition, University of Haifa

1,800 Year Old Roman Inscription on Milestone East of the Kinneret Deciphered


----------



## miketx

I dont know much about Israel except that apparently they dont allow their children to be murdered in gun free zones.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Come and Visit Judea & Samaria - Boomerang's Weekly Report [18th - 24th April 2019]


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Two girls eating matzah outside in Israel (Shutterstock)._
*You shall observe the Feast of Unleavened Bread—eating unleavened bread for seven days as I have commanded you.*
_Exodus 23:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

et khag ha-ma-TZOT teesh-MOR sheev-AT ya-MEEM to-KHAL ma-TZOT ka-ah-SHER tzee-vee-TEE-kha
*
Feast of Unleavened Bread or Passover?*
"You shall observe the Feast of Unleavened Bread" says the Bible, so why do we refer to the holiday as "Passover"? Rabbi Tuly provides a Jewish teaching that explains the difference between the two names and gets to the very heart of what this special festival is all about. Unleavened Bread, or “_Matzah_” refers to the Jewish people’s devotion to God when they followed Him without sufficient provisions into the wilderness, whereas “Passover” refers to God’s loving concern for the People of Israel. Watch the full answer here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.timesofisrael.com/crypt...be-monument-to-low-born-roman-emperors-reign/


----------



## Sixties Fan

'LATimes' names Israeli restaurant best of 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Jews should watch ‘Ramy,’ a new Hulu show about a millennial Muslim


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Fascinating history of a Greek, raised in Egypt, who came to hate Jews to the point of writing the first Blood Libel known to this day ]

Passover and Blood Libels | My Jewish Learning


Here is some more about him:

APION - JewishEncyclopedia.com

http://penelope.uchicago.edu/josephus/apion-1.html

http://penelope.uchicago.edu/josephus/apion-2.html

ETHNIC CLEANSING IN ROMAN ALEXANDRIA IN 38 on JSTOR


----------



## rylah

*Moshiach's Meal: What, Why and How*


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi David Menahem - Song and Piyut for The 7th of Pesah*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare Desert Truffles 'Worth More Than Uranium' Cultivated In Israel May Soon Be Widely Available | Health News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do We Eat Coconut Macaroons on Passover? | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Sets New All-Time Record In Using Renewable Energies


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A group of happy IDF soldiers (American Friends of LIBI)_
*After that, he read all the words of the Teaching, the blessing and the curse, just as is written in the Book of the Teaching.*
_Joshua 8:34 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-a-kha-ray KHAYN ka-RA et kol div-RAY ha-to-RAH ha-b’-ra-KHAH v’-ha-k’-la-LAH
k’-khol ha-ka-TUV b’-SAY-fer ha-to-RAH
*
A Holy Nation Living Freely in its Land*
The goal of settling the Land of Israel is not simply for the Children of Israel to be a nation like all other nations. For that, any land would have been sufficient; the Holy Land would not be necessary. Rather, the purpose of being in _Eretz Yisrael_ is to be a holy nation living freely in its land. Therefore, it stands to reason that _Yehoshua_ would teach the entire _Torah_again to every man, woman and child at this early point of the nation’s entrance into _Eretz Yisrael_. Rabbi Meir Bar Ilan, an early Religious Zionist, taught that the goal must be “the Land of Israel for the People of Israel according to the _Torah_ of Israel.” Similarly, commenting on the special relationship between the land and the Bible, former President and Prime Minister Shimon Peres said of his mentor David Ben Gurion, “he restored the Bible to its people, and he restored the people to the Bible.”

As we near the end of Passover, it is especially important to thank those who enable the Jewish people to live freely in thier land according to their _Torah_. Lone Soldiers who have left their families in order to defend the land are especially deserving of praise and support. YOU can step up to show Lone Soldiers that while they may be 'lone,' they are not alone. We are almost 75% there and when we hit our goal, our donations will be doubled thanks to our matching partner! Help us reach our goal today of supporting Lone Soldiers on Passover.


----------



## MJB12741

Gan HaShalosha


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A Druze family emjoys the ancient city of Banias in the north of Israel (Shutterstock)._
*You shall not abhor an Edomite, for he is your kinsman. You shall not abhor an Egyptian, for you were a stranger in his land.*
_Deuteronomy 23:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

lo t’-ta-AYV a-do-MEE KEE a-KHEE-kha HU lo t’-ta-AYV mitz-REE kee GAYR ha-YEE-ta v’-ar-TZO
*
The Biblical Foundations of Israel's Morality in War*
Despite the bitter slavery the nation suffered at the hand of the Egyptians, the _Torah_teaches that we must care for all of _Hashem_’s children, even our persecutors, and not treat them the same way they treated us. In fact, the _Torah_ emphasizes universal feelings of sympathy and compassion for all, and warns against rejoicing at the downfall of our enemies. It is for this reason that at the Seder meal every _Pesach_, when the Jewish people celebrate their salvation from the hands of their Egyptian oppressors, they spill symbolic drops of wine from their cups while mentioning the ten plagues, to indicate that their joy is diminished due the suffering caused to their enemies. The State of Israel has also demonstrated great sympathy towards its military enemies and towards the civilian populations of neighboring countries, despite their hostility. The field hospitals the IDF has maintained for Syrian refugees provide one example of the fact that the Israeli army is the most humanitarian one in the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Legendary Jewish Filmmaker Stanley Kubrick’s Legacy Remembered


----------



## Sixties Fan

04/25 Links Pt2: U.S., Israel Must Recognize the Armenian Genocide; 6 Dem Senators Sell Out Jewish Terror Victims to Restore Cash to Islamic Terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The dwarf iris, which only opens in the afternoons. (Jessica Steinberg/Times of Israel)

36 hours in Arad, at the edge of the Judean and Negev deserts


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_An older couple walking along the pier on the coast of Israel (Shutterstock).
_
*She said to the men, “I know that Hashem has given the country to you, because dread of you has fallen upon us, and all the inhabitants of the land are quaking before you.*
_Joshua 2:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-TO-mer el ha-a-na-SHEEM ya-DA-tee kee na-TAN a-do-NAI la-KHEM et ha-A-retz
v’-khee na-f’-LAH ay-mat-KHEM a-LAY-nu v’-KHEE na-MO-gu kol yo-sh’-VAY ha-A-retz
mi-p’-nay-KHEM
*
A Righteous Genitle*
When Rahab speaks to the spies, she reports that the Canaanites are afraid of the Children of Israel. They are well aware of the miracles _Hashem_ has done for the Israelites — both forty years earlier during the time of the exodus, and more recently in the battles against the Amorite kings Sihon and Og (Numbers 21). They know that God has given the land to the Children of Israel and therefore, they are afraid. Not only does Rahab report this to the spies, but she even casts her lot with the Israelites. Rahab is a prime example of a righteous gentile. Understanding that these men are representatives of _Hashem_’s chosen people who will receive the chosen land, she singlehandedly undertakes to protect the spies. The Children of Israel are not the only ones who understand that God is giving them the Promised Land; the righteous among the nations also recognize that this is the will of _Hashem_. God gave the Children of Israel the Land of Israel then, and He gives it to them now as well.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Dark Side of Tel Givon – The Land of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A young woman looks out towards the desert landscape of the Negev, Israel (Shutterstock)._
*The Egyptians dealt harshly with us and oppressed us; they imposed heavy labor upon us.*
_Deuteronomy 26:64 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-ya-RAY-u o-TA-nu ha-mitz-REEM vai-a-NU-nu va-yi-t’-NU a-LAY-nu a-vo-DAH ka-SHAH
*
The Origins of Hebrew Slavery*
Ironically, the Hebrew word in this verse for ‘dealt harshly with us,’ _vayareiu_ (   ), also contains the word for ‘friendship,’ _reiut_ (   ). By choosing this term, the Torah is making a subtle observation about the origins of Hebrew slavery. At first, the Egyptians befriended the Jews. It was only later on that they gradually began to institute discriminatory laws, persecution and finally slavery. This pattern, where a host nation invites Jews in and offers protection, but as time goes on the hospitality runs out and anti-Semitism creeps in, has repeated itself throughout Jewish history. Only in the State of Israel can safety and security be guaranteed to the Jewish people permanently.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_The view from a beautiful home in the Judaean Mountains, south of Jerusalem (Eliana Rudee)._
*But Yehuda shall be inhabited forever, And Yerushalayimthroughout the ages.*
_Joel 4:20 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vee-hu-DAH l’-o-LAM tay-SHAYV vee-ru-sha-LA-im l’-DOR va-DOR
*
Judea, the Biblical Heartland of the Jewish People*
_Yehuda_ is _Yaakov_’s fourth son. When the land is divided amongst the tribes of Israel, _Yehuda_ receives the vast territory south of _Yerushalayim_, extending from the Dead Sea in the east to the Mediterranean in the west. For centuries, this area has been known as the region of _Yehuda_, or Judea. Though many people seek to sever the bond between the Jewish people and Judea, the biblical heartland of the Jewish people, through His prophet _Yoel_ God promises that _Yehuda_ will exist forever.


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Chicken Shwarma and Rice Pilaf | Galilee Green


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to make majadra


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Yellow Rice | The Taste of Kosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

What to do with all that leftover matzah? Chocolate matzah crunch


----------



## Sixties Fan

New app to help tourists learn about Greek's Jewish past


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands of worshipers visit Joshua's Tomb


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A Jerusalemite flag waving in the Old City of Jerusalem (Ateret Cohanim)_
*Who secures justice for those who are wronged, gives food to the hungry. Hashem sets prisoners free*
_Psalm 146:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

oh-SE meesh-PAHT la-ah-su-KEEM no-TAYN le-KHM la-ri-ay-VEEM ah-do-NAI ma-TEER ah-su-REEM
*
Securing Justice for Those Captive*
A prominent theme in the Jewish tradition is freeing those who are captive. In this verse, we learn that God frees the captives. Such is true in the land of Israel, but not only for the Jewish people. Read the remarkable story of how a Palestinian man was arrested and tortured by the Palestinian Authority for selling his property to Israelis and how he was freed from his captivity thanks to the efforts of non-profit organization Ateret Cohanim. Ateret Cohanim not only longs for the time when all people will be free, but actively works towards it, advocating for the freedom for every Jew to live where they wish.


----------



## MJB12741

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUsiIqm5a4


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Order Coffee Like an Israeli | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fluffy Whole Wheat Challah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

10 Things Israelis are Most Proud of


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Jewish man fervently prays at the Western Wall (Shutterstock)._
*On the seventh day, they rose at daybreak and marched around the city, in the same manner, seven times; that was the only day that they marched around the city seven times.*
_Joshua 6:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-HEE ba-YOM ha-sh’-vee-EE va-yash-KI-mu ka-a-LOT ha-SHA-khar va-ya-SO-bu et ha-EER ka-mish-PAT ha-ZEH SHE-va p’-a-MEEM RAK ba-YOM ha-HU sa-v’-VU et ha-EER SHE-va p’-a-MEEM

*Protecting Israel is a 24/7 Job*
On the seventh day, the Children of Israel walk around _Yericho_ seven times. They blow the _shofarot_ (שופרות), ‘rams horns,’ the walls miraculously fall, and they are able to take the city. The classical commentator _Rashi_ notes that the seventh day of this process was _Shabbat_. This teaches us that war on behalf of defending the people and Land of Israel is permitted and required even on the peaceful and holy Sabbath. Even today, though we honor _Shabbat_ and keep it holy, the State of Israel is required to protect itself seven days a week. Thus, in the Israeli Army, essential tasks to protect the nation must and do continue, even on _Shabbat_.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A beautiful national civil cemetery in Jerusalem, Israel (Shutterstock)_
*When I bring you out from the peoples and gather you from the lands in which you are scattered, I will accept you as a pleasing odor; and I will be sanctified through you in the sight of the nations.*
_Ezekiel 20:41 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

b’-RAY-akh nee-KHO-akh er-TZEH et-KHEM b’-ho-tzee-EE et-KHEM min ha-a-MEEM
v’-ki-batz-TEE et-KHEM min ha-a-ra-TZOT a-SHER n’-fo-tzo-TEM BAM v’-nik-dash-TEE va-KHEM l’-ay-NAY ha-go-YIM

*Zionism: Questions of the Past, Present and Future*
Having already lived in exile, the prophet _Yechezkel_ describes the future miraculous ingathering of the exiles, a miraculous event our generation has been privileged to witness. Yitzhak Ben-Zvi (1884 – 1963), historian, Zionist leader and the second President of Israel, reflected on the role of the State in this biblical promise: “The ingathering of the exiles is the most central and lofty ideal of this country. The redemptive reestablishment of Israel – this is a complete revolution in the annals of our days, in the chronicles of our entire nation. It serves as a counterweight, opposing our destruction and our extended exile.” For 2,000 years, Jews pondered the “_When_?” of these events, and Yitzchak Ben Zvi’s founding generation of Zionists dealt with the question of “_How_?” – how could they enable the process to succeed? Now, it is our generation’s mission to ask the next question: “_Why_?” – Why is it that we have merited to witness, and be involved in, such wondrous episodes? The key to appreciating our present day opportunities, and the path to enhancing our future lies in seeking these answers and working towards their fulfillment.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/05...er-milestone-as-population-crosses-9-million/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes...ail&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-aec14b1f79-11742677


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rita - קחי לך | Kchi Lach lyrics + English translation


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the eve of Israel’s 71st Independence Day, its population stands at 9,021,000, crossing 9 million for the first time, according to figures released on Monday by the Central Bureau of Statistics.

The data show that 6,697,000 Israelis are Jewish (74.2 percent) and 1,890,000 are Arab (20.9%). In addition, there are 434,000 people who are non-Arab Christians or members of other ethnic groups. Seventy-five percent of the Jews in Israel were born in the country.

(full article online)

Israel’s population tops 9 million, including 45% of world Jewry


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_The beautiful grottoes in Rosh Hanikra (Shutterstock)._
*Let the rivers clap their hands, the mountains sing joyously together*
_Psalms 98:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

n’-ha-ROT yim-kha-u KHAF YA-khad ha-REEM y’-ra-NAY-nu

The sharp sounds of waters crashing into the rocks, as if calling out to _Hashem_ (God), and the juxtaposition of great mountains which stand as an affirmation of God’s wondrous creations, can only be referring to one place in Israel: _Rosh Hanikra_. At the northwestern tip of the country, on the coast of the Mediterranean Sea, one can see an unusual geological phenomenon. A cliff made of soft white chalk rock hovers over the sea. Over time, the crashing of the waves into the soft rock of the mountain has created different rock formations as well as cavernous tunnels called grottoes. The grottoes weave the geology, history and spirit of the Land of Israel together.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 5 Foods You Must Eat for Israel's Birthday | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

'The willingness to sacrifice ensured our survival'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel prepares to commemorate 23,741 fallen soldiers, 3,150 terror victims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Live


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Somber Memorial Day events begin with siren and ceremony at Western Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Happy Independence Day!
Israel celebrates 71 years!

Overlooking Vineyards in the Benjamin Region* 
 Photo Credit: Pnina Gabler

*"When the LORD brought back those that returned to Zion, we were like dreamers."*
Psalms 126:1


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Blind soldier awarded Presidential Medal of Excellence


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE

Live: Independence Day torch-lighting ceremony


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


>



The best drasha I've heard in a long time...


----------



## rylah

*David D'or and Yishay Ribo - Kol Dodi (The Voice of My Beloved)*

The voice of my beloved, behold He comes, that's what they say
To remove all evil, and to lift up our ray,
From the depths of the dust
And to awaken those who sleep, at the sound of the Shofar.

The voice of my beloved, behold He comes
That's the rumor that is spreading
And every captive baby received the prophecy
So come and let's go out to meet Him, with drums and flute
Sing to Him, Sing praises.
How blessed is nation who Hashem is their G-d.

And then the day will break and the lie will evaporated
Then all the does of the field will go forth in the dance
And skip upon the mountains and not from the fear of foxes
And out of the clefts of the rock, living water shall flow forth
From the hidden places of the terrace, to irrigate the rose of the valleys
And to establish the tabernacle, that will remove our suffering here

The voice of my beloved is knocking, open to Me my children
The time of your redemption has arrived and I have said enough to your troubles
I have come to bring glad tidings, that you will no longer cry Rachel
We sense the Messiah more than any fragrant powder
Shalom to You my beloved, pure and ruddy pour out Your wrath on rocks, and return to the fortress
In mercy, for for Your mercy there is no memory to contain all given...


Praise Hashem! Happy Independence Day to all House of Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Video project tells tales of American Jews who helped fledgling Israel take wing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Swedish-Israeli NASA astronaut gets ready for her first trip into space


----------



## Sixties Fan

A crazy Israeli dream come true whose logo is a flying camel


----------



## Sixties Fan

See the moment Israel became a state in a way no one has before


----------



## Natural Citizen

Israel Reveals its Plan to ‘Flood the Internet’ and News Feeds with Propaganda

_It’s no secret that in recent years, Israel has been struggling to preserve its plummeting global reputation, as it continues to prosecute its brutal race-based, apartheid state policies. The situation is so bad now, that officials in Tel Aviv are planning to ramp-up propaganda and trolling efforts online in an attempt to mitigate damage caused by the international BDS movement designed to help the oppressed native population currently stateless and held prisoner under Israeli military occupation._

Reason it's one of my favorite things is because I always see em on forums flooding the same threads with Israeli propaganda. It's humorous because we all already know the gig but they keep doing it anyway.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Evolution of Israeli Cuisine | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Emotional musical Independence Day prayers in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

EoZ Yom HaAtzmaut lecture (Kew Gardens Synagogue) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch the Independence Day flyby - from above


----------



## Sixties Fan

18 Little-Known, Amazing Things About Israel As It Turns 71 | Social Awareness


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hatikva: The Song of Hope


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Postcard Discovered of David Ben-Gurion Writing, ‘State of Israel Has Been Born!’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Volunteering During Israel’s War of Independence | Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matriarch who fostered 52 Jews and Arabs enchants Israel with blessing of peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_A man and his young daughter pray at the Tomb of the Patriarchs (Shutterstock)._
*His sons Yitzchak and Ishmael buried him in the cave of Machpelah, in the field of Ephron son of Zohar the Hittite, facing Mamre*
_Genesis 25:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yik-b’-RU o-TO yitz-KHAK v’-yish-ma-AYL ba-NAV el m’-a-RAT ha-makh-pay-LAH el
s’-DAY ef-RON ben TZO-khar ha-khi-TEE a-SHER al p’-NAY mam-RAY


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Peggy Guggenheim helped put modern Israeli art on the map


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rock-hewn burial caves that served Jerusalemites during the First Temple Period are open to visitors at the Ketef Hinnom Archeological Garden in Jerusalem. (Shmuel Bar-Am)


Where the ancients left their dead: A walk through history in downtown Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_Soldiers and civilians board a morning train to Jerusalem (Shutterstock)._
*Do not say, “I will requite evil”; Put your hope in Hashem and
He will deliver you*
_Proverbs 20:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

al to-MAR a-sha-l’-mah RA ka-VAY la-do-NAI v’-YO-sha LAKH


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turning 71, Israel can look with pride at the tech firms it has generated


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - Al Ta'azov (Don't Leave)*
How did I go after Him in the forgotten desert
How did my feet took me
Carried me to a place I didn't know
And behold I became as a stranger

He spoke to my heart and I heard
How promised good land
But behold the guards of the gate laughed at me
And He was as wasn't (not found)

Whole days I have waited for You
Long nights heard Your voice
Don't leave before the first light appears!

And behold a familiar voice this I've heard
And my heart skipped like a bird on the roof
And I stood up to open the door
And behold again disappeared
The guards have found me on the way
Have you seen the One disappearing


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben- Ari - Dor (Generation)*
A generation went and a generation arrived, a generation sitting on the crisis
This generation everyone were waiting for,  and now it's maturing
A generation wants to taste and touch, feel deep inside the heart
Eat from the Tree of Knowledge, and at the end fall in love

A generation thirsty for love, wants a bit love
A whole generation choosing Geheinam instead of Gan Eden of compromise
A generation returning back

A generation breaking the idols of grandpa, grandpa has small god
God of fear of punishment, god of black- and- white
God locked in four bars of Halacha
Do what is written, and merit most of blessing
A shallow god like Worts, and worn out Gematrias
A generation breaking Father's heart, a generation breaking the vessels

A fat generation and not full, pills for any demand
Love is not for eternity, so now he is divorcing
Post-Modern Liberal, sanctifying the confusion
There's no truth, and there's no normal
A generation of tear, a generation of the Flood

During the nights I remember grandpa, sometimes a bit jealous
In the bread in salt smile, in Baba Sali a burning candle!


----------



## rylah

*David D'or & Amir Benayoun - Tzamah Lecha Nafshi*

"My soul thirsts for You, my flesh longs for You,
in a dry and weary land, where there's no water
Yes I have foreseen You in sanctity, to see Your power and Your glory" (Psalm 63)


----------



## Sixties Fan

12 fun facts about Israel and the Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Eurovision celebrates all that is kitsch and corny — and Israelis relish it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: The Maccabeats' special single for Mother's Day 2019


----------



## rylah

*A-Wa Sisters with Jerusalem E&W Orchestra - Habib Galbi
*
America had Barry sisters, 
Israel has Tair, Liron and Tagel Haim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heartwarming Israeli bus and beer videos win Webby Awards


----------



## rylah

*Linor Abergil and Yafit Atias: The journey that gave birth to a modest fashion 
Former Miss World and the most powerful woman in the Rami Levi network met at the grave of Rabbi Nachman of Bratslav and came back with the idea of a modest fashion enterprise: "Because I'm doing Tshuvah, I have to wear rags?"
*
The demand for modest clothing without the need for "conversion" is increasing. For many years, women dressed modestly had to purchase clothing items in the various stores and to fit them into shirts and base skirts, or tops, to suit the halakhah requirement. Over the years religious and ultra-Orthodox creations emerged and made humble shopping more logical.

The more secular women entered the depths of the ultra-Orthodox sector, the more they understood the demand and began to get closer, and the Shas was haredi women who were secular, who got up one day and discovered that they had nothing to wear, not as women say every morning in front of the ark - What to wear ... The super brand dresses that were used to walking with them, have long since become irrelevant shortened sleeves, necklines and more. Two stars in the style in question, have made the lack a great deal. Linor Abergil, former Miss Universe, and Yifit Atias, vice president of her father's company, Rami Levi, went to Uman to prostrate themselves on the grave of Rabbi Nachman of Bratslav and returned with a joint venture: LYA.

In an interview with Yedioth Ahronoth, they share a little about the way: "I assure you that no sane woman would have lasted more than one day in the summer, at 40 degrees Celsius, with a head covering and socks, if she had not believed it," says Abergil. From time to time my husband reminds me of my scenes with tears in front of the open cupboard, all of whose contents have already been spilled onto the floor. I could not accept the thought that my modest attire required me to give up style and chic. What, if I'm religious, does it mean I have to wear rags? "

Abergil, who had gotten used to picking her clothes freely from shelves , suddenly found herself sending everything to be repaired, to add a sleeve, to close a cleavage, and sometimes the garment would become the one that had lost its original pattern and would go crazy. "My husband laughed at me for going out to buy clothes and coming back with shoes, but it did not make me laugh, I felt I could lose my identity." Attias studied the clothing market in parallel with her BA and MBA studies at the Hebrew University. The first Shabbos she had with her husband was Shabbat Hatan, "and we continued to strengthen with every pregnancy and childbirth." She says.

About a year and a half ago, they met on a trip to Uman. They did not sit side by side, but during a three-hour bus ride, a conversation developed that led to their familarity. "When I hear the words it's impossible" I can not but get smoke from my ears, "Abergil said, and Atias replied," I'm like that too. " When she said she preferred to do instead of talking, Abergil admitted that this was the trait she had inherited from her mother. When they started to discuss the subject of clothing, they both felt that a woman's initiative would emerge from this visit.

Attias, who began wearing full cover seven years ago, managed to frighten her mother, who asked her to wait a little longer, so that she would not look older. "But I do not feel that my head covering made me grow old, I was more concerned that I did not find decent, beautiful clothes and had to wear a uniform: a black shirt and a denim skirt to the other side of the knee. This is what is called the grave of the tzaddik, and we asked him: 'Give us your blessing, we want to be modest and feminine.' "We prayed for it from the most innocent place." "Rabbi Nachman has a strong place in the life of both of us," adds Abergil.

When they returned to Israel they began working together. Abergil on design, Atias on a business plan. The result, after a year and a half of joint learning, disappointments, difficulties and faith-filled girls, they opened a shopping site for their modest fashion.

Source: BHOL Haredi News











Shavis Protest - Ynet


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Make the Best Falafel at Home | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eurovision Contestants Walk the Orange Carpet in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_PHOTO: IDF soldiers stand proudly in front of the Western Wall (Shutterstock)._
*Who were rebuilding the wall. The basket-carriers were burdened, doing work with one hand while the other held a weapon*
_Nehemiah 4:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-bo-NEEM ba-kho-MAH v’-ha-no-s’-EEM ba-SE-vel o-m’-SEEM b’-a-KHAT ya-DO
o-SEH va-m’-la-KHAH v’-a-KHAT ma-kha-ZE-ket ha-SHA-lakh


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Hana Ben Ari - Sod Hamazalot (Maktub Soundtrack)
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hilarious new musical welcoming YOU to Eurovision Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Returning to the Judean Hills*
 Photo Credit: Abigail Dominitz

*"Thus saith the Lord, Refrain thy voice from weeping...thy children shall return to their own border."*
Jeremiah 31: 15-16


----------



## Ropey

The Trump peace plan will not include a "Palestinian"... "State."


The Golan is back in the hands of it's rightful owners.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Shalva Band in the Eurovision semi-finals


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_*Hashem, Metal and Archaeology*

A hiker climbs on the geological formations at Timna Park in southern Israel (Shutterstock).
_
*The words of Hashem are pure words, silver purged in an earthen crucible, refined sevenfold*
_Psalms 12:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

im-ROT a-do-NAI a-ma-ROT t’-ho-ROT KE-sef tza-RUF ba-a-LEEL la-A-retz m’-zu-KAK shiv-a-TA-yim


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Shalva Band in the Eurovision semi-finals


----------



## Mindful

To the famous saying that “Haifa works, Jerusalem prays, and Tel Aviv plays,” I would add “Tel Aviv sits in a café and leisurely eats breakfast.” Hearty breakfasts on a sunny terrace, in a noisy café, or at the bar counter start in the early morning, last until lunch and, of course, are not limited to the weekends. I’ll tell you about the places where you can have breakfast like a true Tel Avivian.

ZenHotels Blog


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_*Blessings From Israel*

An Israeli flag waves proudly from a Jewish residence in the Biblical city of Hebron (Shutterstock).
_
*It is the blessing of Hashem that enriches, And no toil can increase it*
_Proverbs 10:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

bir-KAT a-do-NAI HEE ta-a-SHEER v’-LO yo-SIF E-tzev i-MAH


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_*Israel365 & NBA All Stars Bring Smiles to Underprivileged Israeli Kids*

PHOTO: Rabbi Tuly Weisz, along with NBA All Stars Michael Redd and Tamir Goodman host a basketball clinic for the underprivileged children of World Emunah's Neve Landy Children's Village.
_
*Train a lad in the way he ought to go;
He will not swerve from it even in old age*
_Proverbs 22:6 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KHA-nokh la-NA-ar al pi DAR-koh gam KEE yaz-KEN lo YA-seer MEE-me-neh


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Danon’s UN Speech on Jews’ Biblical Rights to Land of Israel Goes Viral


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netherlands wins Eurovision, Israel finishes 23rd


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

In all these types of competitions, there are going to be winners _(The Netherlands, Italy and Russia)_ as well as those that had the courage to participate and did their best → yet did not achieve their desired goal.



Sixties Fan said:


> Netherlands wins Eurovision, Israel finishes 23rd


*(COMMENT)*

But in the end, The State of Israel was a very gracious host and walked the line with dignity.  While there can't help but be a pinch of disappointment, Israel still celebrated in recognition of the winners.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The real winner of Eurovision was Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 10 Biblical Tourist Spots in Israel [PHOTOS]


----------



## Mindful

She has no class.

What is it she doesn't "get"?

Madonna sparks controversy at 'non-political' Eurovision with her flag display


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_*Pray for Peace on Israel's Borders*

PHOTO: A man waves the Israeli flag just meters from the Israel-Gaza border.
_
*He endows your realm with well-being,
and satisfies you with choice wheat*
_Psalms 147:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

ha-SAM g’-vu-LAYKH sha-LOM KHAY-lev khi-TEEM yas-bee-AYKH


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three Israeli values that made the Eurovision fabulous (Forest Rain) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Blossoming Hills of Judea*
 Photo Credit: Chani Lavi

_*"Flowers appear on the earth; the season of singing has come."*_
Song of Songs 2:12


----------



## Mindful

One of the principal reasons given for sabbath observance is the preservation of the distinction between Israel and the nations of the world, in order that those self-same nations will be able to recognize in Israel the _mamlecheth kohanim vëgoy qadosh --_ the “kingdom of _kohanim_ and holy nation” ( XIX, 6) -- from whom they are to learn fundamental morality:


_V_ _ë’atta dabbér el bënei Yisra’él lémor, Ach eth shabbëthothai rishmoru, ki oth hi’ beini uveineichem lëdorotheichem lada‘ath ki Ani Ha-Shem mëqaddishchem._


And you [Moshe], speak to the _bënei Yisra’él _to say, Just you should keep My sabbaths, for it is a sign between Me and you for your generations to know that I, Ha-Shem, sanctify you (XXXI, 13).



_Rashi_ elucidates:

It is a great sign between us that I have chosen you by granting you My day of rest for repose, so that the nations should know thereby that I, Ha-Shem sanctify you.

The other (not unrelated) reason is summarized in the Decalogue, where we find:

_Ki shésheth yamim ‘asa Ha-Shem eth hashamayim vë’eth ha’aretz, eth hayam vë’eth kol asher bam, vayanach bayom hashëvi‘i, ‘al kén bérach Ha-Shem eth yom habshabbath vayëqaddëshéhu._

For [in] six days Ha-Shem made the heavens and the Earth, the sea and everything in them, and rested on the seventh day; therefore Ha-Shem blessed the sabbath day and sanctified it (ibid., XX, 11).


In other words, our observance proclaims the existence of the Creator, Who created the entire universe.

In light of this dual purpose in observing the sabbath, it is a little startling to encounter the following in the Talmud:

This Week's Torah Portion: The Importance of Shabbat


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers ‘Now Know what Philistine and Egyptian Beers Tasted Like’


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
_*Tel Aviv: Fulfilling Biblical Prophecy and Future Promises*

PHOTO: Kedumim Square located in Tel Aviv-Jaffa (Shutterstock).
_
*And I came to the exile community that dwelt in Tel Abib by the Chebar Canal, and I remained where they dwelt. And for seven days I sat there stunned among them*
_Ezekiel 3:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-a-VO el ha-go-LAH TAYL a-VEEV ha-yo-sh’-VEEM el n’-har k’-VAR va-ay-SHAYV
HAY-mah yo-sh’-VEEM SHAM va-ay-SHAYV SHAM shiv-AT ya-MEEM mash-MEEM
b’-to-KHAM


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> One of the principal reasons given for sabbath observance is the preservation of the distinction between Israel and the nations of the world, in order that those self-same nations will be able to recognize in Israel the _mamlecheth kohanim vëgoy qadosh --_ the “kingdom of _kohanim_ and holy nation” ( XIX, 6) -- from whom they are to learn fundamental morality:
> 
> 
> _V_ _ë’atta dabbér el bënei Yisra’él lémor, Ach eth shabbëthothai rishmoru, ki oth hi’ beini uveineichem lëdorotheichem lada‘ath ki Ani Ha-Shem mëqaddishchem._
> 
> 
> And you [Moshe], speak to the _bënei Yisra’él _to say, Just you should keep My sabbaths, for it is a sign between Me and you for your generations to know that I, Ha-Shem, sanctify you (XXXI, 13).
> 
> 
> 
> _Rashi_ elucidates:
> 
> It is a great sign between us that I have chosen you by granting you My day of rest for repose, so that the nations should know thereby that I, Ha-Shem sanctify you.
> 
> The other (not unrelated) reason is summarized in the Decalogue, where we find:
> 
> _Ki shésheth yamim ‘asa Ha-Shem eth hashamayim vë’eth ha’aretz, eth hayam vë’eth kol asher bam, vayanach bayom hashëvi‘i, ‘al kén bérach Ha-Shem eth yom habshabbath vayëqaddëshéhu._
> 
> For [in] six days Ha-Shem made the heavens and the Earth, the sea and everything in them, and rested on the seventh day; therefore Ha-Shem blessed the sabbath day and sanctified it (ibid., XX, 11).
> 
> 
> In other words, our observance proclaims the existence of the Creator, Who created the entire universe.
> 
> In light of this dual purpose in observing the sabbath, it is a little startling to encounter the following in the Talmud:
> 
> This Week's Torah Portion: The Importance of Shabbat



Great drashah, enjoyed very much.
This is one of those things our Rabbi keeps repeating to us - to look for the Ta'amei Mitzvot (lit. tastes of Mitzvot), so that we do them with heart, intention. Find out what's sweet is hidden in their essence.

*"Shabat one sixtieth to the world to come, sleep one sixtieth to death"*_* -*_* Bavli Berachot 57 2
*
Rabbi Manis Friedman has a simple explanation to the 'tastes' of Mitzvot - "Because it's Him, Hashem said it", that is close to people who already feel natural gratitude and connection, just want to be good to Hashem as much as possible, that is Hassidut.

But when I look at it from a more selfish perspective - Shabat it's like spiritual wine.
You do get an addition to neshamah, and it can be felt.
The atmosphere does get holy, more calm and charged with something majestic - can be felt in many ways, especially when coming out of it, when Shabat ends. I felt it even when I didn't keep it, I think people do...

No wonder other nations made sure to specifically choose other days - this one is intimately between Hashem and Yisrael forever.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Ropey

Low yield tactical nuclear SAM's.

For the hordes.

And the low yield tactical nuclear tank missiles.






There's some serious retrofitting work for these boys.


----------



## rylah

*SagivCohen - Mizmor Letoda (Song For a Thanksgiving)*

"A song for a thanksgiving offering. Shout to Hashem, all the earth. 
Serve Hahsem with joy, come before Him with praise. 
Know that Hashem is G-d; He made us and we are His nation and the flock of His pasture. 
Come into His gates with thanksgiving, His courtyards with praise; give thanks to Him, bless His name. 
For Hashem is good; His kindness is forever, and until generation after generation is His faith." 

- Psalm 100


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tsabari - Lecha Keli Teshukoti (To You My G-d My Passion)*

Written by Rabbi Avraham ibn 'Eza


----------



## rylah

*Roy Yadidi & Anvey Hagefen - Medley*


----------



## Ropey

Some say that America is the last bulwark against the horde.







Not a chance. That job is left to HaAretz HaMuvtahat.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> Some say that America is the last bulwark against the horde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance. That job is left to HaAretz HaMuvtahat.



May I suggest Rabbi Kessin's shiur with the title that starts with "21st Century #43..."


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that America is the last bulwark against the horde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance. That job is left to HaAretz HaMuvtahat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest Rabbi Kessin's shiur with the title that starts with "21st Century #43..."
Click to expand...


Thank you rylah. 

The only coincidence is that there are no coincidence(s).


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that America is the last bulwark against the horde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance. That job is left to HaAretz HaMuvtahat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest Rabbi Kessin's shiur with the title that starts with "21st Century #43..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you rylah.
> 
> The only coincidence is that there are no coincidence(s).
Click to expand...

That's "just" Hashgaha Pratit

Wrote a commentary about something I've heard today Rabbi Elyahu say about the Zohar in his generation versus this one...deleted it


----------



## rylah

*Meni Cohen - Bar Yohai*

Written by Rishon LeZion Rabbi Shlomo 'Amar


----------



## rylah

*Moshe Havusha - VeAmartem Ko LeHai (Lag Ba'Omer Piyut)*

Written by Rabbi Yosef Haim the 'Ben Ish Hai' ZY"A


----------



## rylah

*Haim Israel - HaShabat Sheli (My Shabat)
*
A fracture and another fracture on the heart that still remembers
Wants honesty (wholeness)
The loneliness that still burns and Your character that again remains
It has a meaning
One ladder and angels that ask
Please don't hide the countenance to the lovers

All the tears in the world
All over and done with and disappeared
I breath a bit and here You are the Shabat

My G-d how good
Here my Shabat arrived to do me good
In my life I've cried enough
Behold the voice of my Beloved, coming to guard me shield me
And those who love me and around me walls and towers breaking from my songs

The joy surrounds me, Shabat wraps all of me and the heart remembers
Jumping in the Psalms and the songs raise and raise and there's no hiding of countenance
And one G-d Master above all deeds kindness and mercy and light of life


Peaceful Shabat to all Yisrael!


----------



## Mindful

[G-d instructed Moses to tell the Jewish people, “When someone is your bondman,] you must not work him with backbreaking labor.” Leviticus 25:43 

Working without purpose is demoralizing and can even drive a person insane, whereas working for a constructive purpose – even if the task requires great effort – is richly rewarding. The satisfaction that results from accomplishment can be greater even than the satisfaction from the actual wages.

The efforts we are required to expend in studying the Torah and fulfilling G‑d’s commandments may be great, but we have been taught that our efforts here below have profound influence on the cosmic realm above. Keeping this knowledge in mind enables us to study the Torah and fulfill G‑d’s commandments with enthusiasm, joy, and purpose.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Prepare for Shavuot: Free eBook of Ruth

But Rut replied, “Do not urge me to leave you, to turn back and not follow you. For wherever you go, I will go; wherever you lodge, I will lodge; your people shall be my people, and your God my God”*
_Ruth 1:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-TO-mer Ruth al tif-g’-ee VEE l’-oz-VAYKH la-SHUV may-a-kha-RA-yikh KEE el a-SHER tay-l’-KHEE ay-LAYKH u-va-a-SHER ta-LEE-nee a-LEEN a-MAYKH a-MEE
vay-lo-HA-yikh e-lo-HAI


----------



## rylah

Going Tribal...


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Going Tribal...








Going Tribal...


----------



## Mr Natural

My favorite thing?

It’s not on my wife’s list of places to see  before we check out.


----------



## rylah

*A-WA - "Hana Mash Hu Al Yaman" (Official Video)*

Sisters Haim are back and kicking!
For those who didn't notice how the Gypsy sound instantly became big in the US mainstream,
this is from the same kitchen, the next thing coming. And not only, look where the comments are coming from.


Have a good week


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *A-WA - "Hana Mash Hu Al Yaman" (Official Video)*
> 
> Sisters Haim are back and kicking!
> For those who didn't notice how the Gypsy sound instantly became big in the US mainstream,
> this is from the same kitchen, the next thing coming. And not only, look where the comments are coming from.
> 
> 
> Have a good week



Rylah. 

This is "my" Haim. 

Their dad's an Israeli.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A-WA - "Hana Mash Hu Al Yaman" (Official Video)*
> 
> Sisters Haim are back and kicking!
> For those who didn't notice how the Gypsy sound instantly became big in the US mainstream,
> this is from the same kitchen, the next thing coming. And not only, look where the comments are coming from.
> 
> 
> Have a good week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rylah.
> 
> This is "my" Haim.
> 
> Their dad's an Israeli.
Click to expand...


They're much more 'dangerous' live...


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - What are you Running from*

Still holding charts...
Haven't enjoyed Israeli mainstream so much until since this wave of new musicians,
certainly something very interesting is happening.


----------



## rylah

*Dudu Tassa - Hagole 
*
Cool laid-back groove, check the comments.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Amir Dadon and Miri Mesika - Kol Yom Kmo Nes*

Each day like a miracle


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*From Philistine Stronghold to Israel's Largest Port! All about Ashdod
When the Philistines captured the Aron of Hashem, they brought it from Even Ha-Ezer to Ashdod*
_1 Samuel 5:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

uf-lish-TEEM la-k’-KHU AYT a-RON ha-e-lo-HEEM vai-vi-U-hu may-E-ven ha-E-zer
ash-DO-dah


----------



## rylah

*Benaya Barabi - Achshav Halev Patuah *

"Come now build us a home
In front of the same old fields..."


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - Galbi *


----------



## rylah

*QUARTER TO AFRICA - Tiree hayom (Look Today)*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem EW Orchestra with Shai Tsabari & A-WA 
*
Ahuva 'Ozeri medley celebration
*
*


----------



## rylah

*Full Trunk - Wuallaq

*


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Thank You God for Our Daily Bread
Keep lies and false words far from me; Give me neither poverty nor riches, But provide me with my daily bread*
_Proverbs 30:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SHAV ud-var ka-ZAV har-KHAYK mi-ME-nee RAYSH va-O-sher al TI-ten LEE
hat-ree-FAY-nee LE-khem khu-KEE


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tsabari - Kav Ha'oni*

Soundtrack of the Ma'abarot documentary,
about the poor conditions in which Jewish refugees started building the country.
The heavy snow that covered almost the entire country in 1950...

**


----------



## rylah

*SABATON - Counterstrike (six days war 1967)*

"Six days of fire - One day of rest.
June '67 - taught them respect.
Control Jerusalem!"


----------



## rylah

*Yossi Sassi and Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal - Palm Dance*

**


----------



## rylah

*Lior Elmaleh - Nagila Haleluyah (written by Asher Mizrahi z"l)
*
Let's rejoice praise Hashem, let's rejoice
Let's rejoice praise Hashem, let's rejoice
Time has come, time has come, time of the redemption has come!

The Almighty My G-d, my G-d gather the furthest of my fellows
And expel my haters, and expel my haters - my soul can't stand them

Let's rejoice,
Let's rejoice praise Hashem, let's rejoice
Let's rejoice praise Hashem, let's rejoice
Time has come, time has come, time of the redemption has come!

Send me, send me, send me son of Yishay my redeemer
And build the House of Hall, build the House of Hall, build the House of Hall
In my enemies do complete destruction

Let's rejoice,
Let's rejoice praise Hashem, let's rejoice
Let's rejoice praise Hashem, let's rejoice
Time has come, time has come, time of the redemption has come!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

*Monkey Business*
By
Aussie Dave

Ha’aretz reports:



After 10 days of pursuit, the monkey who escaped from a nun’s farm in Lebanon has been caught in Majd al-Krum in northern Israel. His return to the farm will be negotiated with the help of the United Nations.

The monkey, who belongs to the green guenon species mostly common in Africa, infiltrated the border last month and has been spotted in several locations in northern Israel – including the communities of Ziri’t and Hurfesh. His presence was first reported in Israel by Kan public broadcaster.

Nora Tavor, manager of the Monkey Forest in Yodfat, told Haaretz that it took five days to capture the monkey, stressing that it was caught by a team of women.

“I’m very proud to say that there was girl power in the field. The monkey escaped from a nun, and it was us women who captured him with patience, determination, faith and love.”

She added that the monkey was currently residing in the Monkey Farm in Yodfat, where he is eating well and resting, and that he will be soon handed over to the United Nations. “It’s an act of peace,” said Tavor, “Women making peace.”

Don’t get me wrong. I am all for women power. Bur can you please return one of our top agents?

Zionist Death MonkeysTM are really hard to come by.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

July 1967. An Israeli soldier is refreshed in the waters of Jordan, Tattooed on his left arm, his number of Auschwitz. (Photo by Manuel Litran/Paris Match via Getty Images)

Found via Reddit


----------



## Mindful

Sambusak for Shavuot.

How to Make Sambusak, Cheese-Filled Syrian Pastries for Shavuot


----------



## Mindful

Last night I saw Homelands, Katie Hopkins new film sponsored by the EU, looking at Jews leaving Europe specifically because of rising Jew hatred. It isn’t racist and it isn’t even the made up word “Islamophobic”. It does tell stories of Jews leaving Europe because they are afraid of a future in which Europe is increasingly Islamic and fearful of the rising levels of Jew hatred that accompany increases in islamic religious observance. 

Below is the blog post I wrote while waiting for the event and a video I recorded.

Podcast talks about far-left deplatforming of Katie Hopkins in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*High tech lightshow on Jerusalem's ancient walls
He shall build a house for My name, and I will establish his royal throne forever*
_II Samuel 7:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

HU yiv-neh BA-yit lish-MEE v’-kho-nan-TEE et ki-SAY mam-lakh-TO ad o-LAM


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Sunset over the vineyards of Esh Kodesh (Samaria)*
 Photo Credit: AY Katsof

*"They that love Him be as the sun when he goeth forth in his might."*
Judges 5:31


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

*That Time Gal Gadot Proved She Charm ANYONE*
By
Aussie Dave
 - 
June 21, 2019
591
Apparently, in 2017, Ayman Hariri, one of the sons of tycoon and former PM of Lebanon Rafic Hariri, posed with Israel actress Gal Gadot.

He’s the owner of the social media app Vero, but nonetheless, had no issue posing with Gal.






This is no small deal, given even Miss Lebanon feels she cannot safely pose with an Israeli. not to mention the fact that Lebanon thinks Gal is a Mossad spy.

I am not sure how I missed this at the time, but, heck, I am no Superman.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 'Small Crater' in the Negev Desert, HaMakhtesh HaKatan.


Israel’s Small Crater of the Negev Officially Declared a Nature Reserve


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Flourishing Mountains of Samaria*
 Photo Credit: TzaleMiri

*"Sojourn in this Land and I will be with you and bless you."*
Genesis 26:3


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 21 top Israeli music albums since the 1980s


----------



## Sixties Fan

The sataf forest in Jerusalem



https://www.elal.com/magazine/en/portfolio-items/cities-sites/5-hidden-gems-in-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part of the Beit Alpha mosaic floor. 

11 smart alternatives to crowded tourist spots of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem's Tomb of the Kings to reopen for 1st time since 2010


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Vitality of the Land*

_FEATURED PHOTO: An almond tree blossoms in the Galilee (Shutterstock).
_
* The next day Moshe entered the Tent of the Pact, and there the staff of Aharon of the house of Levi had sprouted: it had brought forth sprouts, produced blossoms, and borne almonds*
_Numbers 17:23 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-HEE mi-ma-kha-RAT va-ya-VO mo-SHEH el O-hel ha-ay-DUT v’-hi-NAY pa-RAKH
ma-tay a-ha-RON l’-VAYT lay-VEE va-YO-tzay FE-rakh va-YA-tzaytz TZEETZ va-yig-MOL sh’-kay-DEEM

Israel is the land of vitality! Everywhere you look, you see life, growth, and vitality. You ask: To whom does Jerusalem belong? It belongs to those who make it bud and blossom, to those who make it live and grow.” 71 years after the establishment of the modern state of Israel, Jerusalem continues to show even more incredible signs of life and vitality. Jerusalem in Jewish hands is indeed ordained by God, just as the budding of _Aharon_’s staff demonstrated in the verse above.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Yishi, Israel: A remarkable tale of strength and divine salvation*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rabbi Tuly Weisz planting trees in the expanding Jewish community of Yishi._
*Of David. Hashem is my light and my help; whom should I fear? Hashem is the stronghold of my life, whom should I dread?*
_Psalms 27:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

le-da-VEED a-do-NAI oh-REE ve-YEESH-ee MEE-mee EE-ra a-d-NAI ma-OZ kha-YAY MEE-mee ef-KHAD

Yishi is an agricultural community located just about 10 minutes away from the Israel365 offices in Bet Shemesh. Rabbi Tuly Weisz visited Yishai as the next location in the Plant@71 campaign. The name Yishi comes from Psalms 27: 1. The Hebrew word for helpin this verse is 'YEE-shee'.  The word Yishi in Hebrew means help or salvation. The group of Yemenite pioneers who arrived in Yishi in 1950 knew that they would only successfully settle the barren and uninhabited land with the help and salvation of God. *More on Yishi...*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Plan to pump desalinated water to Sea of Galilee may open diplomatic floodgates


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Israel's Warriors*

_FEATURED PHOTO: IDF soldiers atop the Israeli built Merkava tank (Shutterstock).
_
*At that time I charged you, saying, “Hashem your God has given you this country to possess. You must go as shock-troops, warriors all, at the head of your Israelite kinsmen”*
_Deuteronomy 3:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-a-TZAV et-KHEM ba-AYT ha-HEE lay-MOR a-do-NAI e-lo-hay-KHEM na-TAN la-KHEM et ha-A-retz ha-ZOT l’-rish-TAH kha-lu-TZEEM ta-av-RU lif-NAY a-khay-KHEM b’-nay
yis-ra-AYL kol b’-nay KHA-yil

As in the days of Joshua described in the verse above, today the State of Israel calls upon all of its citizens to serve in the Israel Defense Forces. Military service typically lasts for three years, between the ages of eighteen to twenty-one, followed by several weeks of reserve duty each year until the age of forty-five. This week is IDF Appreciation Week in which we say THANK YOU to the brave defenders of Israel for all that they do!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Hebrew University team says prehistoric humans near present-day Haifa used camp site as ‘home base’ for 10,000 years*

(full article online)

Neanderthals in Israel lived in open camps, not only caves, 50,000 years ago


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Senior officials from around the world gather in City of David near Old City of Jerusalem for unveiling of 2nd Temple period Pilgrims' Road.

'America's spiritual underpinnings come from Jerusalem'


----------



## Mindful

This morning Home Secretary Sajid Javid visited the Kotel before placing a note in one of the crevasses. Apparently, this is the first visit to the site by a senior minister of the British government in 19 years and if (G-d forbid) Corbyn gets into power quite possibly the last for even longer!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Ancient Roads Leading to Future Temple*

_FEATURED PHOTO: The Cotton Merchant's Gate is one of the gates leading up to the Temple Mount in Jerusalem. This was a particularly popular place for Jewish prayer during the 19th century (Shutterstock).
_
*All the nations You have made will come to bow down before You,
O Hashem, and they will pay honor to Your name*
_Psalms 86:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kol go-YIM a-SHER a-SEE-ta ya-VO-u v’-yish-ta-kha-VU l’-fa-NE-kha a-do-NAI
vee-kha-b’-DU lish-ME-kha

King Solomon built the Temple in a unique way which allowed all the nations of the world to come and be inspired by the light of _Hashem_. The tradition teaches that the windows of the Temple were constructed to allow the light from inside to shine outwards symbolizing the divine light emanating from the holy temple.


----------



## Sixties Fan

3,000-Year-Old Purple Dye Industry Revealed Near Haifa


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Triumph in Zion*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A quiet street in Jerusalem's Old City (Shutterstock).
_
* I am bringing My victory close; It shall not be far, And My triumphshall not be delayed. I will grant triumph in Tzion To Yisrael, in whom I glory*
_Isaiah 46:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

kay-RAV-tee tzid-ka-TEE LO tir-KHAK ut-shu-a-TEE LO t’-a-KHAYR v’-na-ta-TEE
v’-tzi-YON t’-shu-AH l’-yis-ra-AYL tif-ar-TEE


----------



## Sixties Fan

JIMENA Launches English Version of Oral History Mobile Application to Document Stories of Jewish Refugees from North Africa and the Middle East - JIMENA


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Sephardi woman.


----------



## Mindful

Kurdish Jewish woman.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture Perfect: 8 Bold Israeli Photographers Wowing Art Insiders | Design News


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

This Israeli Dish Will be the Highlight of Summer | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

'A road that shakes the heart and soul'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sam Schulman, last surviving US crew member on legendary ‘Exodus,’ dies at 91


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Elohai Neshama: Breathing the Soul Alive | My Jewish Learning


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/I...mes-first-to-speak-at-Cuban-conference-594986


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ziklag is mentioned multiple times in the Bible in relation to David (in 1 Samuel and 2 Samuel). According to the Biblical narrative, Achish, King of Gat, allowed David to find refuge in Ziklag while fleeing King Saul and from there David also departed to be anointed King in Hebron. According to scripture, Ziklag was also the scene of a dramatic event, in which the Amalekites, desert nomads, raided and burned the town taking women and children captive



https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/265654


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: In Honor of CUFI's Summit in Washington in Support of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Sunrise over the Jordan Valley*
 Photo Credit: Dudi Nesher

_*"Unto Thee I lift up mine eyes, O Thou that art enthroned in the heavens."*_
Psalms 123:1


----------



## Jingthing

Schug


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

The Soul is Never in Exile

[In his message to the king of Edom, Moses said,] “We will walk along the king’s road, turning neither to the right nor to the left until we have passed through your territory.” Numbers 20:17

Moses’ message to the Edomite king is the same message that our Divine souls must convey to the material world so long as we are still in exile. “True, we Jews are physically the same as all people; we have physical needs that must be met by working and living in the physical world. Nonetheless, we will not let this fact obscure our true purpose in life: to fulfill our Divine mission of elevating and refining physicality. We will walk along our Divine King’s road; we will not deviate from G‑d’s ways, either to the right or to the left!”

By remaining true to both our inner selves and to our Divine mission, we will merit witnessing the ultimate redemption of the world and its transformation into G‑d’s true home.

Chabad.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Judokas Win Gold, Bronze in Montreal Grand Prix - The Tower


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## PredFan

I was there on a Med Cruise with NATO Forces when I was in the Navy back in 78. For the most part, Europe did not like or welcome Americans, especially military.

Except in Isreal. The people of Israel were welcoming, friendly, and generous. I loved the history of the place, but the people of Israel are what was my favorite thing about it.


----------



## MJB12741

My favorite thing about Israel is all their endless discoveries, achievements & worldly contributions for better lives.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The enormous Motza junction excavation site / Eyal Marko, Israel Antiquities Authority



Enormous Prehistoric Settlement Exposed in Roadwork near Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*In the Footsteps of Our Forefathers*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Mothers walk with their children in a modern neighborhood of Beit El (Shutterstock)._
*Each year he made the rounds of Beit El, Gilgal, and Mitzpa, and acted as judge over Yisrael at all those places*
_I Samuel 7:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-ha-LAKH mi-DAY sha-NAH b’-sha-NAH v’-sa-VAV bayt AYL v’-ha-gil-GAL
v’-ha-mitz-PAH v’-sha-FAT et yis-ra-AYL AYT kol ha-m’-ko-MOT ha-AY-leh


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Latin title of this 1659 map by Dutch cartographer  Nicolaus Visscher translates to "The Holy Land or Promised Land (Formerly Palestine), Recently Depicted and Published."

It features a picture of the Jewish Holy Temple, surrounded by its various holy objects and utensils.


(vide map online)

Latin Map of "The Holy Land or Promised Land (Formerly Palestine)," 1659 ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The 17th of Tammuz*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Ruins near the south side of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem (Shutterstock)._
*I greatly rejoice in Hashem, My whole being exults in my God. For He has clothed me with garments of triumph, Wrapped me in a robe of victory, Like a bridegroom adorned with a turban, Like a bride bedecked with her finery*
_Isaiah 61:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SOS a-SEES ba-do-NAI ta-GAYL naf-SHEE bay-lo-HAI KEE hil-bee-SHA-nee big-day
YE-sha m’-EEL tz’-da-KAH y’-a-TA-nee ke-kha-TAN y’-kha-HAYN p’-AYR v’-kha-ka-LAH ta-DEH khay-LE-ha

Today is the 17th of Tammuz on the Jewish calendar. This day commemorates the breach of the walls of Jerusalem, which occurred on the 17th Tammuz, and begins a three-week mourning period over the fall of Jerusalem which ends on the 9th of Av. The Jewish people observe a number of customs mourning the loss of the Holy Temple. These include not wearing excessive amounts of jewelry, and not listening to live music as a reminder that the complete rebuilding of Jerusalem and the Holy Temple has yet to come.


----------



## Sixties Fan

More and more, Jews are praying on the Temple Mount without being stopped ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Jewish memorial for the visionary of the state


----------



## Katniss

The people
The history
The traditions
The inspiration
The commitment to serve
The mountains and cities - spectacular!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Overlooking the Dead Sea*
 Photo Credit: Avichai Shorashan

_*"As the gazelle pants for streams of water, so my soul pants for You, my God."*_
 Psalms 42:2


----------



## Sixties Fan

Magnificent Staircase Unearthed at Tel Hatzor


----------



## Mindful

Our new Prime Minister on his first visit to Israel back in 1984. Boris is a friend of Israel and a friend to our community.  

Mazel tov Boris  We wish you all the luck in the world.....the alternative is unthinkable.

(The hair however is something else!)


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

WATCH: Share the Excitement as Jews Make Aliyah, Come Home to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/266484


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel among world’s top 10 most innovative countries — global index


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colossal ancient structures found at Gath may explain origin of story of Goliath


----------



## harmonica

KICKING jackasses ASS--everywhere--even kicking jackasses ass in the US!!!!


> “It was not his lucky day, because I just decided it’s not going to happen and I decided to chase him down,” Aia said. “I mean, I’m 6-[foot]-1[inch], pretty fit. It’s not a very good victim to go after,” she added.


WATCH: Israeli Military Veteran Confronts Alleged Flasher


----------



## harmonica

and again:


----------



## Sixties Fan

The real reason Israeli ice cream is the best in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli judo team scores gold medal win


----------



## MJB12741

70 reasons why we love Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Ropey

This I like about Eretz Yisroal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Take a tour of Nazareth’s extraordinary street food


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv, Israel: A city of surprises, from electric bicycles and 13th-century fortress walls to the best hummus in the world - Country Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 of the best pizza parlors in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

11 delightful Israeli day trips on the train


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 32 things to do with kids in Israel in the summer


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Planting Amos' Prophecy Into A Reality*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Hayovel volunteers joined Israel365 in the fields of Bat Ayin to plant trees and bring Amos' prophecy to life (Hayovel)._
*And I will plant them upon their soil, Nevermore to be uprooted From the soil I have given them —said Hashem your God*
_Amos 9:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

un-ta-TEEM al ad-ma-TAM v’-LO yi-na-t’-SHU OD may-AL ad-ma-TAM a-SHER na-TA-tee la-HEM a-MAR a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha


----------



## Mindful




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Discovery of Ancient Coins in Hungary Helps Identify Forgotten Holocaust Victims


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Overlooking the Judean Desert*
 Photo Credit: Ruti Man-Miara

_*"I will praise You because I have been remarkably and wonderfully made."*_
 Psalms 139:14


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Where Do You Turn For Help?*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A hiker looks over the vastness of the Negev Desert (Shutterstock).
_
*A song for ascents. I turn my eyes to the mountains;
from where will my help come?*
_Psalms 121:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SHEER la-ma-a-LOT e-SA ay-NAI el he-ha-REEM may-A-yin ya-VO ez-REE


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Camp Comfort*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rabbi Tuly Weisz with the kids of Camp Comfort at a rock-climbing field trip.
_
*Comfort, oh comfort My people, says your God*
_Isaiah 40:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

na-kha-MU na-kha-MU a-MEE yo-MAR e-lo-hay-KHEM

Camp Comfort was born from God’s directive to comfort His children. The Children of Moshav Mevo Modiim need comfort. Just two months ago, their homes, and all of their possessions were destroyed by arons terrorists. While their friends are spending the summer vacation playing with toys, running around their yards, and swimming in backyard pools, the children of Moshav Mevo Modiim are passing the days in cramped temporary living quarters. Camp Comfort enables the traumatized children of Moshav Mevo Modiim to let loose, and enjoy being kids!!!


----------



## MJB12741

11 Things You Can Only Buy in Israel


----------



## Mindful

cc Roger Waters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A Love For Israel Like You Have Never Seen*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rabbi Tuly Weisz meets Orly and Amos from Nacham._
*If I forget you, O Yerushalayim, let my right hand wither*
_Psalms 137:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

im esh-ka-KHAYKH y’-ru-sha-LA-im tish-KAKH y’-mee-NEE

Yesterday, Rabbi Tuly planting trees in a number of communities across Israel, including Nacham. There, he met Orly and Amos who shared the history of this special community. Orly shared the extremely moving and inspiring story of her grandfather who was murdered in his home in Nacham by a Palestinian terrorist in March of 1956. His story is a reminder of how important it is for the Jewish people to have a strong presence in the Land of Israel. Orly's grandfather possessed a love for the land like you have never seen before.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rona-Lee Shim’on, best known for her role on ‘Fauda,’ has been dancing for years, and is participating in ‘Moved by Dance,’ a new program during summer 2019 at the Israel Museum (Courtesy Barak Aharon)

Israel museum visit offers audiences a chance to be moved, literally


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Palestinians Declare ‘Control’ Over Israeli Territory


Yea, right


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Holy Temple Mount in Jerusalem*
 Photo Credit: Eyal Ben Dov

*"Restore us to yourself, LORD, that we may return; renew our days as of old."*
 Lamentations 5:21


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Bible Verse That Inspired Israel's #1 Song!*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Shopkeepers, pedestrians, and tourists in the Muristan in the Christian Quarter of the Old City of Jerusalem (Shutterstock).
_
*A song of ascents. Of David. How good and how pleasant it is that brothers dwell together*
_Psalms 133:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

SHEER ha-ma-a-LOT l'-da-VEED hi-nay ma TOV U'-ma na-YEEM she-VET a-KHEEM gam ya-KHAD

The Bible repeatedly speaks of morality and kindness. Humanity is charged to treat each other well, and care for those in need. As is evident from the above verse, God loves when His children dwell together in peace. The Israel365 Charity Fund has made made it its mission to care for the People and the Land of Israel. By caring for victims of terror, Holocaust survivors, traumatized children and other needy groups,


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/me...signs-overtake-tel-aviv-junctions/2019/08/07/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

“Palestinian who saved Jewish kids after terror attack gets Israeli residency,” Times of Israel, August 7, 2019:

Interior Minister Aryeh Deri on Tuesday awarded Israeli residency to a Palestinian man who saved the children of a West Bank rabbi in the aftermath of the deadly terror attack in which the father was killed.

Rabbi Miki Mark was murdered in a July 1, 2016, shooting. His wife, Chava, was seriously injured, and their two teenage children were also hurt. The Palestinian rescuer and his wife, residents of the Hebron area, helped the surviving members of the Mark family escape their overturned vehicle and administered first aid until first responders arrived at the scene.

The Palestinian man, who has not been named, received a temporary visa to live and work in Israel after receiving death threats in his hometown near the West Bank city of Hebron.

However, the visa was not renewed in August 2018 and for the last year he was unable to work, becoming homeless and living in limbo in Israel.

After his plight was revealed recently in a Channel 12 report, and following a campaign by several Israelis, including settler leaders, he was awarded Israeli residency on Tuesday, along with his wife and son.

While presenting him his identity documents, Deri praised him for his “selfless, noble” actions and said he would now be able to begin a new life in Israel….


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> “Palestinian who saved Jewish kids after terror attack gets Israeli residency,” Times of Israel, August 7, 2019:
> 
> Interior Minister Aryeh Deri on Tuesday awarded Israeli residency to a Palestinian man who saved the children of a West Bank rabbi in the aftermath of the deadly terror attack in which the father was killed.
> 
> Rabbi Miki Mark was murdered in a July 1, 2016, shooting. His wife, Chava, was seriously injured, and their two teenage children were also hurt. The Palestinian rescuer and his wife, residents of the Hebron area, helped the surviving members of the Mark family escape their overturned vehicle and administered first aid until first responders arrived at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian man, who has not been named, received a temporary visa to live and work in Israel after receiving death threats in his hometown near the West Bank city of Hebron.
> 
> However, the visa was not renewed in August 2018 and for the last year he was unable to work, becoming homeless and living in limbo in Israel.
> 
> After his plight was revealed recently in a Channel 12 report, and following a campaign by several Israelis, including settler leaders, he was awarded Israeli residency on Tuesday, along with his wife and son.
> 
> While presenting him his identity documents, Deri praised him for his “selfless, noble” actions and said he would now be able to begin a new life in Israel….


If I'm not mistaken, saw that broadcast about him.
The man accepted the yoke of Heaven, started wearing tzitzit, studying Torah and praying to the Rock of Israel  all on his own - having nothing but a mattress by a tree and the open sky to sleep under, all while being hunted by his village residents and family members.

Glad to hear the news!


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Palestinian who saved Jewish kids after terror attack gets Israeli residency,” Times of Israel, August 7, 2019:
> 
> Interior Minister Aryeh Deri on Tuesday awarded Israeli residency to a Palestinian man who saved the children of a West Bank rabbi in the aftermath of the deadly terror attack in which the father was killed.
> 
> Rabbi Miki Mark was murdered in a July 1, 2016, shooting. His wife, Chava, was seriously injured, and their two teenage children were also hurt. The Palestinian rescuer and his wife, residents of the Hebron area, helped the surviving members of the Mark family escape their overturned vehicle and administered first aid until first responders arrived at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian man, who has not been named, received a temporary visa to live and work in Israel after receiving death threats in his hometown near the West Bank city of Hebron.
> 
> However, the visa was not renewed in August 2018 and for the last year he was unable to work, becoming homeless and living in limbo in Israel.
> 
> After his plight was revealed recently in a Channel 12 report, and following a campaign by several Israelis, including settler leaders, he was awarded Israeli residency on Tuesday, along with his wife and son.
> 
> While presenting him his identity documents, Deri praised him for his “selfless, noble” actions and said he would now be able to begin a new life in Israel….
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, saw that broadcast about him.
> The man accepted the yoke of Heaven, started wearing tzitzit, studying Torah and praying to the Rock of Israel  all on his own - having nothing but a mattress by a tree and the open sky to sleep under, all while being hunted by his village residents and family members.
> 
> Glad to hear the news!
Click to expand...


Quite a story!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Divine Refuge*

_FEATURED PHOTO: IDF soldiers gather for training in the Golan Heights (Shutterstock)._
*Hashem is our refuge and stronghold, a help in trouble, very near*
_Psalms 46:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

e-lo-HEEM LA-nu ma-kha-SEH va-OZ ez-RAH v’-tza-ROT nim-TZA m’-OD

This coming Sunday is Tisha B'Av, the fast of the Ninth of Av.  This is the saddest day on the Jewish calendar as we commemorate the destruction of the Temples in Jerusalem along with countless other  atrocities committed against the Jewish People throughout history. The central ritual of Tisha B’Av is fasting- abstaining from eating and drinking- for 25 hours. While fasting is strenuous for everyone, it is all the more difficult for soldiers on active duty. While IDF soldiers are accustomed to standing guard in the heat for hours on end. Yet doing so while fasting is a different level of difficulty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Approves Construction of 2300 Homes in Judea, Samaria


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Palestinian who saved Jewish kids after terror attack gets Israeli residency,” Times of Israel, August 7, 2019:
> 
> Interior Minister Aryeh Deri on Tuesday awarded Israeli residency to a Palestinian man who saved the children of a West Bank rabbi in the aftermath of the deadly terror attack in which the father was killed.
> 
> Rabbi Miki Mark was murdered in a July 1, 2016, shooting. His wife, Chava, was seriously injured, and their two teenage children were also hurt. The Palestinian rescuer and his wife, residents of the Hebron area, helped the surviving members of the Mark family escape their overturned vehicle and administered first aid until first responders arrived at the scene.
> 
> The Palestinian man, who has not been named, received a temporary visa to live and work in Israel after receiving death threats in his hometown near the West Bank city of Hebron.
> 
> However, the visa was not renewed in August 2018 and for the last year he was unable to work, becoming homeless and living in limbo in Israel.
> 
> After his plight was revealed recently in a Channel 12 report, and following a campaign by several Israelis, including settler leaders, he was awarded Israeli residency on Tuesday, along with his wife and son.
> 
> While presenting him his identity documents, Deri praised him for his “selfless, noble” actions and said he would now be able to begin a new life in Israel….
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, saw that broadcast about him.
> The man accepted the yoke of Heaven, started wearing tzitzit, studying Torah and praying to the Rock of Israel  all on his own - having nothing but a mattress by a tree and the open sky to sleep under, all while being hunted by his village residents and family members.
> 
> Glad to hear the news!
Click to expand...


Oh, so he converted to Judaism?  I didn't hear that part of the story.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Make Halva at Home


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Approves Construction of 2300 Homes in Judea, Samaria



Is this supposed to be good news?  Just as we condemn Palestinian terror, so must we condemn these provocative actions that harm the peace process.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Approves Construction of 2300 Homes in Judea, Samaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be good news?  Just as we condemn Palestinian terror, so must we condemn these provocative actions that harm the peace process.
Click to expand...

There has never been a peace process with the Palestinians, and there never will.  They want the whole land.

Israel, for too long, stopped building hoping that the leaders would come to the table.  They never will.  They are in perpetual Hudna.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
⁜→  ForeverYoung436, et al,

Well, I sometimes think that certain people object for any reason at all. 



ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Approves Construction of 2300 Homes in Judea, Samaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be good news?  Just as we condemn Palestinian terror, so must we condemn these provocative actions that harm the peace process.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Building homes is referred to as the acquisition of capital assets or fixed assets such as land, machinery, or buildings _(ie homes and dwellings in the advancement of residential subdivisions)_.  Don't you think that is a good thing?


			
				The Article cited said:
			
		

> The approvals come after Israel’s security cabinet last month *approved a plan to grant 715 building permits to Palestinians in Israel-controlled areas in Judea and Samaria,* despite decades of policy in which Israel has limited such allowances due to the ability of Arabs to build in Palestinian Authority-controlled areas instead.



◈  How can either side _(especially the Palestinians ganted such permits)_ take issue?  
◈  Are the Arab Palestinians opposed to their own capital investment?  
◈  How does that development project damage the retarded peace process?​
I'm missing something here.

Now I would suggest that the Civil Administration’s High Planning Subcommittee invest 



			
				Pure Aqua Inc said:
			
		

> [SOURCE LINK]
> The cost of desalinated water, the majority of which is accounted for by plant capital costs and energy costs, is typically in the range of $0.5 to $3 per cubic meter of water (0.05-0.3 dollar cents per liter of water). The lower end of the scale corresponds to regions where _electricity costs are low (*e.g. the Middle East)*_ and the higher end to regions where electricity costs are high (e.g. Australia, where electricity is sometimes mandated to be from renewable energy).





>



The more the Israelis can do to improve the Arab Palestinian human development, the better off everyone will be _(even if the Arab Palestinians are ungrateful)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Forgotten Discovery: A First Temple Era Water Cistern near the Temple Mount in Jerusalem


----------



## MJB12741

Isabel's Summer in Israel: Fulfilling a Dream


----------



## Sixties Fan

Through the lens, photographer finds solace in the land


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Today is the Fast of the Ninth of Av*

_FEATURED PHOTO: The Kotel (Western Wall) is the last standing piece of the ancient Temple in Jerusalem (Shutterstock)._
*For these things do I weep, My eyes flow with tears:
Far from me is any comforter Who might revive my spirit;
My children are forlorn, For the foe has prevailed*
_Lamentations 1:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

al ay-LEH a-NEE vo-khi-YAH ay-NEE ay-NEE YO-r’-dah MA-yim kee ra-KHAK mi-ME-nee m’-na-KHAYM may-SHEEV naf-SHEE ha-YU va-NAI sho-may-MEEM KEE ga-VAR
o-YAYV

Today is the _Tisha B'Av_, a national day of mourning the atrocities that have been carried out against the Jewish People including the destruction of the Holy Temples in Jerusalem. The Book of Lamentations is read on _Tisha B'Av_. It is a very emotional book in which the prophet expresses feelings of intense loneliness, a sense of utter abandonment, desolation, desecration of that which was sacred, pain and suffering. Yet the book also contains elements of prayer, faith and hope.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite Arab rioting and clashes with Israeli police, 1,729 Jews visited the Temple Mount on Sunday.

Tisha b’Av, the ninth day of the Hebrew month of Av, which commemorates the destruction of the first and second Holy Temple in Jerusalem, fell on Sunday this year.

The number of visitors marking the occasion shows an increase of 20 percent since last year on Tisha b’Av, when 1,440 Jews visited the holy site.

(full article online)

Jewish Visits to Temple Mount on Tisha b’Av Up 20%


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands Join Tisha b’Av Walk in Spirit of Unity, Building and Sovereignty


----------



## MJB12741

*Ein Gedi-* is a national park right across the street from The Dead Sea. It’s for those of you who like hiking and nature. Ein Gedi has a few waterfalls and natural pools of water, it’s a great place to go with the family or with friends. It makes for a good day trip, just pack some stuff for a picnic and go!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New Jerusalem finds are evidence of Babylonian siege, archaeologists say


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rochester community to develop olive grove in Lower Galilee


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netflix miniseries on legendary Israeli spy to drop September 6


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel’s Stargazing Festival Lights Up Judean Desert


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A Special Commandment*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Young adults pack food boxes for needy families (Shutterstock).
_
*For there will never cease to be needy ones in your land, which is why I command you: open your hand to the poor and needy kinsman in your land*
_Deuteronomy 15:11 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE lo yekh-DAL ev-YON mi-KE-rev ha-A-retz al KAYN a-no-KHEE m’-tza-v’-KHA
lay-MOR pa-TO-akh tif-TAKH at ya-d’-KHA l’-a-KHEE-kha la-a-nee-YE-kha
ul-ev-yo-n’-KHA b’-ar-TZE-kha


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of shows ready for 28th Jerusalem Puppet Festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tu b’Av special: 9 sweet photos of Israelis in love


----------



## Sixties Fan

6 Israeli Restaurants Nab World Luxury Restaurant Awards  | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Who Is In, and Who Is Out?*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Hikers traverse the Kidron Valley (Shutterstock).
_
*Hashem your God will dislodge those peoples before you little by little; you will not be able to put an end to them at once, else the wild beasts would multiply to your hurt*
_Deuteronomy 7:22 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-na-SHAL a-do-NAI e-lo-HE-kha et ha-go-YIM ha-AYL mi-pa-NE-kha m’-AT m’-AT
LO tu-KHAL ka-lo-TAM ma-HAYR pen tir-BEH a-LE-kha kha-YAT ha-sa-DEH

God reassures the Children of Israel with a surprising promise regarding their entrance into the Land of Israel: “_Hashem_ your God will dislodge those peoples before you little by little.” Would it not be more comforting to know that the period of conquest would be quick, as opposed to long and drawn out? How is this promise of a, protracted military campaign of comfort to the people? If all of the people of Canaan would have fled at one time, large portions of land would have been left unpopulated, allowing for dangerous, wild beasts to enter and roam the land. In order to prevent this from happening, the Israelites were told that they would capture the land in stages. The modern era has also seen the remarkable return of Jewish people to their land, and it has again happened in stages, “little by little.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

First event held at Jerusalem's newest museum


----------



## sparky

my fav thing about Israel is, it's across the pond.....~S~


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

2,200-plus Nefesh B’Nefesh Olim Celebrate Afternoon of Family Fun at Mini Israel


----------



## Ropey

> Your Favorite Things About Israel



We're ready for what comes and we know what's coming.

Israel attacks Palestinian base in Lebanon.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where to purchase amazing original artwork in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Take a tour of Nazareth’s extraordinary street food


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Beer Festival returns for 15th year


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you want innovative kids, train their chutzpah muscles


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Make Someone's Happiest Day Even Happier*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A couple enjoy the breathtaking views of Timna National Park in southern Israel (Shutterstock)._


----------



## MJB12741

Three must-visit sites to see while touring Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Highway to Automatically Weigh Trucks as They Drive   - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

65 Cool and Unusual Things to Do in Israel - Atlas Obscura


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient Sufi dancing rituals go VR at Israel’s National Library


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli firms develop systems capable of controlling enemy drones


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Archeology

Newly deciphered Moabite inscription may be first use of written word ‘Hebrews’


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF’s new Persian social media accounts gain thousands of followers in days


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel marks start of work at thermal solar ‘sea of mirrors’ plant in Negev


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cancer research fund announces 69 new grants to Israeli scientists, institutions


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Palestinians blast Netanyahu, call for sanctions over Israel's annexation declaration

  its about time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fitch Affirms Israel’s A+ Rating, Citing Strong Growth


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The school year has begun!*

_FEATURED PHOTO: School children in the ancient city of Tzfat hurry off to school (Shutterstock).
_
*“As Hashem lives who brought the Israelites out of the northland, and out of all the lands to which He had banished them.” For I will bring them back to their land, which I gave to their fathers*
_Jeremiah 16:15 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

KEE im khai a-do-NAI a-SHER he-e-LAH et b’-NAY yis-ra-AYL may-E-retz tza-FON u-mi-KOL ha-a-ra-TZOT a-SHER hi-dee-KHAM SHA-mah va-ha-shi-vo-TEEM al ad-ma-TAM
a-SHER na-TA-tee la-a-vo-TAM

In this verse, Jeremiah offers an uplifting message of consolation, declaring that God will bring the Children of Israel back from captivity to their land. He declares that the salvation from the future exile will be so great that it will overshadow all past miracles. The future redemption will stand out since it will return the Nation of Israel to the land they had already inherited, occupied and enjoyed. This is a powerful message with great relevance in our generation: The miracle of the State of Israel and the extraordinary events we experience today are in fact greater than the exodus. Yesterday hundreds of thousands of children across the country returned to class to begin the 2019/2020 school year. These young ones and proof of the the fulfillment of Biblical prophecy as the Children of Israel are once again thriving in their ancestral homeland!


----------



## harmonica




----------



## Sixties Fan

These are Israel's most popular nature sites of the summer


----------



## MJB12741

So many neat events.

10 Top Events in Israel  - iBookIsrael


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli universities, health organizations set up 74 companies in 2018 — report


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel National Library Launches ‘Back to School’ Photo Project


----------



## Mindful

How should we view ourselves standing before G-d on Rosh Hashanah?

One of the descriptions the Talmud gives is:

_Individuals pass before G-d as if they were on a very steep and narrow mountain pass where one must carefully walk single file._

The only way to traverse this narrow pass is by walking totally alone.

There is no room for anyone else.

On Rosh Hashanah, standing before God, there is only you.

There are no friends to hide behind, no society to get lost in, no excuses to rely on.

It’s the moment you need to confront who you really are.


Aish.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet John Cleese, who got laughs from his mom with promise of looming taxidermy


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Elul 5 


In 1915, the Jewish Battalions of the British Royal Fusiliers was formed, consisting of Jewish volunteers from America, England, and Israel. Their goal was to join the efforts of the British Army in World War I to liberate Israel from Turkish rule. The idea was first proposed by Zev Jabotinsky, and by 1919, some 5,000 Jewish volunteers were participating in the battalions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Shiloh Then & Now*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Vineyards in the Shiloh Valley (Yonatan Sindel/Flash90)
_
*When the Israelites heard this, the whole community of the Israelites assembled at Shilo to make war on them*
_Joshua 22:12 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Upcoming Piano Festival is about more than the piano


----------



## Sixties Fan

First-ever Tel Aviv to Jerusalem electric train run


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Justice, Justice Shall You Pursue*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Israeli police patrolling the Temple mount (Shutterstock).
_
*Justice, justice shall you pursue, that you may thrive and occupy the land that Hashem your God is giving you*
_Deuteronomy 16:20 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

TV Review: "The Spy" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Mindful

Natalia Osipova will be dancing with the Israel Ballet:

21-22 Sept. 2019.

Tickets: bestbravo.il.co


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A small 7th century BCE clay sealing reading 'Belonging to Adoniyahu, Royal Steward,' recently discovered in the City of David's sifting project, taken from earth excavated under Robinson's Arch. (Eliyahu Yanai/Courtesy City of David)



Tiny First Temple seal impression inscribed with Bible-era royal steward’s name


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

9 things you can only buy in Israel | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Mindful

(JTA) — For “Borat,” his 2006 film, Sacha Baron Cohen went undercover as a made-up Kazakh journalist who travels America and gets unwitting targets to share his boorish and sometimes bigoted opinions. In “Who Is America,” the Jewish actor creates a variety of characters who manage to get prominent Americans to say shockingly offensive things.

In “The Spy,” he once again goes undercover, but in a very different way. The Jewish actor and filmmaker portrays the real-life Eli Cohen, a daring Israeli agent who embedded himself in the upper echelons of Syrian society in the 1960s and provided crucial intelligence to the Jewish state.

Released Friday, the espionage thriller is already getting plenty of buzz. Here’s a look at the wild and true story that it is based on.


The real story behind ‘The Spy,’ Sacha Baron Cohen’s new Netflix series - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## rylah

*Yishay Ribo, Amir Dadon and 'Amir Benayoun - Won Everything With Me*

What a luck that there's You
You always play, always complete with Yourself
Blessed You're caressing the strings of Your love
What a luck

What a luck  that there's You
You understand me and show me myself
Excited as a child indulged in You
Eventually I stay with You

Eventually I come every night
The secrets of Your modesty You let me learn
And You had mercy for me like a mother
And You were victorious (also conducted) with me over everything

What a luck that there's You
I'm immersed in the hidden of You, love what is revealed
I'm slave to Your wisdom and there's nothing sane about You
What a luck there's You
_
- Jerusalem of gold eventually I come every night
The secrets of Your modesty You let me learn
And You had mercy for me like a mother
And You were victorious (also conducted) with me over everything! -_


Already an* Israeli classic*, the song was written and composed by Benayoun,
initially about the music itself....


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Create Your Roots*

_FEATURED PHOTO: In Jewish Life, Trees are the symbol of continuity.
_
*She is a tree of life to those who grasp her,
And whoever holds on to her is happy.*
_Proverbs 3:18 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Sunrise over the Jordan Valley*
 Photo Credit: Avi Zeidel

_*"In the morning, I will sing of Your mercy, for You are my fortress." *_
 Psalms 59:17


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahmed Nassar Yassin with 4,500-year-old artifacts he discovered in a burial cave near Araba in northern Israel. (Nir Distelfeld/Israel Antiquities Authority)


4,500-year-old burial artifacts chanced upon by electrician on his way to work


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tiny 500,000-year-old flake from Revadim site: reconstruction of hand-grip during use. (Dr. Flavia Venditti and Prof. Ran Barkai/Tel Aviv University)

Dainty 500,000-year-old blades show man used finesse to chow down on elephants


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s national baseball team advances to quarterfinals of the European Baseball Championship in early Olympic qualifying tournament.

Israeli baseball team advances in Olympic qualifying tournament


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Israeli fizzy drink is the best way to use up summer fruits


----------



## Mindful

i24NEWS.  
*7th century BC stamp bearing name of King David's son unearthed in Jerusalem.*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

A long lost chapter of the Jews in Diaspora.

Afghanistan is the last place you’d expect to find any trace of a Jewish past, especially given the Islamization of most of the country over the past two decades by the ruthless Taliban. Yet, up until the assassination of King Nadir Shah in 1933, the country had been remarkably tolerant towards Jews for over a thousand years. Major Afghan cities such as Herat and Kabul were once safe-havens for Jews fleeing persecution in other lands. The Jews of Afghanistan once numbered in the thousands and enjoyed peace and prosperity.

Today there is only one Jew left who still calls Afghanistan home.

The recorded story of the Afghan Jews starts in the 900‘s C.E., two centuries after the country was converted to Islam. This is not because Jews did not live there before that time, but rather that all records which might have proven the existence of a pre-Islamic Jewish community in Afghanistan have been lost. However, there are some Afghan tribes such as the Durrani, Yussafzai, and, most notably, the Pashtun who claim to be one of the Ten Lost Tribes. In the case of the Pashtun, now Afghanistan’s majority ethnic group, one of their tribal legends states that a group called the “Bani Israel” settled near the modern town of Herat and later converted to Islam after their leader met with Mohammed.

Jewish Virtual Library states that some Pashtuns have Jewish sounding names such as Asheri and Naftali, and they practice Jewish customs such as marrying under a chuppah and circumcising their sons eight days after birth. Adding further fuel to the fire, the sensationalist media even published a report a few years ago claiming that the members of the Taliban may be descended from Jews. An Israeli government-funded DNA test found no link at all between Jews and Pashtuns.

The Jewish History of Afghanistan


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

What Fun!


----------



## Denizen

My favorite thing about Israel is that it is a long way from where I live.

The real Jewish homeland is New York.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*If You LOVE God's Land, Are You Ready to EMBRACE An Israeli Community?*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rabbi Tuly Weisz and a group of volunteers planting trees in Bat Ayin.
_
*The arid desert shall be glad, The wilderness shall rejoice
And shall blossom like a rose*
_Isaiah 35:1 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Denisovans: High-tech gene analysis finally gives ancient humans a face


----------



## Sixties Fan

Holy rolling: Old City sites, lanes now accessible for travelers in wheelchairs


----------



## rylah

*'Omer Koren, Narkis and Tal Gordon - Lecha E-li *

To You my G-d is my passion, In You is my desire and my love
To You is my heart and my intentions, to You is my spirit and soul

To You are my hands, to You are my feet
And from You is my character
To You is my self, to You is my blood
And my skin with my corpse

To You my eyes and my ideas, to You my shape and form
To You my spirit and my strength, and confidence and hope

To You will I yearn and won't be silent
Until You light my darkness
To You will I cry, to You will I stick
Until my return to my land

To You is Kingship to You is pride, to You will appropriate my praise
Yours is help at time of trouble, be my help in my trouble

And what am I, and what is my life?
And what is my strength and my power?
As a strayed pushed straw, and how will You remember my erring

And hidden light before You, may be my hiding and my cover
And under the shadow of Your wing let be my side

- from a famous piyyut written by Rabbi Avraham ibn 'Ezra​


----------



## rylah

*Eviatar Banai with Tamir Muscat - Rachamim *

Rachamim... plural for mercy


----------



## Sixties Fan

DLD Tel Aviv 2019: Nine Events Not To Miss During The Week-Long Innovation Festival | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Things the Shofar Symbolizes | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Ronen Shaulov sings - Psalm 71*

One of those moments in beit midrash,
when You just can't help but sing Torah...


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://jamiegeller.com/holidays/qu...Geller&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20190925


----------



## rylah

*Yithak Eshel - Ki Eshmerah Shabat *

Good Shabbos to all House of Israel!


----------



## RoccoR

rylah said:


> *Yithak Eshel - Ki Eshmerah Shabat *
> 
> Good Shabbos to all House of Israel!



AND _Shabbat shalom,_
R


----------



## rylah

*Amir Dadon and Shuli Rand - Between Sacred and Mundane *

Between sacred and mundane I live
With the truth that rages in me
With a thousand habits
With every scar on my face
(With all the fear on my shoulders)
I go out again to spread the words
Between the reality and madness everything returns to me
There the place I came from there's no peace
And this journey is heavy and a bit big on me
I need  to grow from this and enough
Grow from this and enough

Guard me please
Only that my feet don't fail


The new Ba'al Teshuvah anthem?
Between the sacred and mundane, between the holy and secular...if only there were words to describe the atmosphere and the irony of releasing this song now.
Judgment Day is coming, it's Rosh Hashanah and the whole world is being judged.
The books are full and ready.

Don't pretend not to hear or to see.
Don't pretend there's nothing to say.

*“The baal teshuvah,” the sages taught, “stands in a place where the perfectly righteous could never stand.”*​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli windsurfer takes silver medal at world championship


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Rosh Hashanah musical parody that never gets old


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Our Wishes For A Happy, and SAFE New Year*

_FEATURED PHOTO: IDF soldiers celebrate the Jewish New Year by eating apples dipped in honey as an omen for a sweet year ahead (LIBI).
_
*You shall observe a sacred occasion: you shall not work at your occupations. You shall observe it as a day when the shofar is sounded*
_Numbers 29:1 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Let's Begin Our Year With Praise*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A worshipers holds a Star of David in the forefront of the Western Wall (Shutterstock).
_
*Hallelujah. Praise Hashem, O my soul!*
_Psalms 146:1 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel  
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

An excellent gesture.  I would only make the following *(very minor)* point of order.



Sixties Fan said:


> _FEATURED PHOTO: A worshipers holds a Star of David in the forefront of the Western Wall _


*(COMMENT)*

The symbol held in the photo is actually the "Seal of Solomon" _(not the Star of David)_. 




Using the "Seal of Solomon," the first Oration _(according to the Ars Notoria • The Notory Art of Solomon)_ prays for enlightenment_ (through the heavenly grace King Solomon received his wisdom)_.

Two important passages of the Oration being:  _(Copied as published)_

•   I humbly implore and beseech, that thou wilt mercifully with the Father, illustrate my Minde with the beams of thy holy Spirit, that I may be able to come and attain to the perfection of this most holy Art; and that I may be able to gain the knowledge of every Science, Art, and Wisdom; and of every Faculty of Memory, Intelligences, Understanding, and Intellect, by the Vertue and Power of thy most holy Spirit, and in thy Name.​*And ending with:*​•  O God the Father, confirm and grant this my Prayer, and increase my Understanding and Memory, and strengthen the same, to know and receive the Science, Memory, Eloquence, and Perseverance in all manner of Learning, who livest and reignest, World without end. *Amen.*​
Source:  As translated _(from a surviving Latin translation from • King Solomon's written works • which were rendered in Hebrew)_ and published by:  Sir Robert Turner, 12 March 1656...​
It should be remembered that the English style of writing in 1656 was considerably different than the English or American of today.  As it is theologically taught today, merely repeating what Sir Robert translated is not the intent of the rending.  To actually mean something spitiually, one has to have an understanding of each passage and adjust it to your prayer to the Supreme Being.  Believing and understand is critical in such ancient Hebrew prayers.
........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
> ※→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> An excellent gesture.  I would only make the following *(very minor)* point of order.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> _FEATURED PHOTO: A worshipers holds a Star of David in the forefront of the Western Wall _
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The symbol held in the photo is actually the "Seal of Solomon" _(not the Star of David)_.
> View attachment 282244​
> Using the "Seal of Solomon," the first Oration _(according to the Ars Notoria • The Notory Art of Solomon)_ prays for enlightenment_ (through the heavenly grace King Solomon received his wisdom)_.
> 
> Two important passages of the Oration being:  _(Copied as published)_
> 
> •   I humbly implore and beseech, that thou wilt mercifully with the Father, illustrate my Minde with the beams of thy holy Spirit, that I may be able to come and attain to the perfection of this most holy Art; and that I may be able to gain the knowledge of every Science, Art, and Wisdom; and of every Faculty of Memory, Intelligences, Understanding, and Intellect, by the Vertue and Power of thy most holy Spirit, and in thy Name.​*And ending with:*​•  O God the Father, confirm and grant this my Prayer, and increase my Understanding and Memory, and strengthen the same, to know and receive the Science, Memory, Eloquence, and Perseverance in all manner of Learning, who livest and reignest, World without end. *Amen.*​
> Source:  As translated _(from a surviving Latin translation from • King Solomon's written works • which were rendered in Hebrew)_ and published by:  Sir Robert Turner, 12 March 1656...​
> It should be remembered that the English style of writing in 1656 was considerably different than the English or American of today.  As it is theologically taught today, merely repeating what Sir Robert translated is not the intent of the rending.  To actually mean something spitiually, one has to have an understanding of each passage and adjust it to your prayer to the Supreme Being.  Believing and understand is critical in such ancient Hebrew prayers.
> ........View attachment 282243
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Roccor let me clarify one thing,
it is correct that King Solomon knew the wisdom of controlling demons,
as much as the members of Sanhedrion had to be knowledgeable of everything that which the Torah stands against, in order to know how to answer and fight it. However as with much of the material dealing with witchcraft/magic/theosophy that have a common theme of association with King Solomon and Kabalah in some way or another, the source You're referring to, has nothing to do with Jewish heritage and culture.

As far as I know there's no mention of a fundamental difference in a way to draw the symbol either way, or an argument about anything close in authentic Jewish sources. One can find a lot of material on the wisdom of letters and their form, but the direction presented in Your source stands in vivid contrast to the whole spiritual direction of Jewish practice and its intellectual charge.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel  
※→  rylah, et al,

I knew I should not have set that posting, as soon as I sent it.



rylah said:


> Roccor let me clarify one thing,
> it is correct that King Solomon knew the wisdom of controlling demons,
> as much as the members of Sanhedrion had to be knowledgeable of everything that which the Torah stands against, in order to know how to answer and fight it. However as with much of the material dealing with witchcraft/magic/theosophy that have a common theme of association with King Solomon and Kabalah in some way or another, the source You're referring to, has nothing to do with Jewish heritage and culture.
> 
> As far as I know there's no mention of a fundamental difference in a way to draw the symbol either way, or an argument about anything close in authentic Jewish sources. One can find a lot of material on the wisdom of letters and their form, but the direction presented in Your source stands in vivid contrast to the whole spiritual direction of Jewish practice and its intellectual charge.


*(APOLOGY)*

Not wishing to derail the discussion, I STAND CORRECTED and apologize.

Sincerely
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Picture a Day - The Holy Land Revealed: Yom Kippur 100 Years Ago -- Or More:  Photographic Treasures from the Library of Congress  from Jerusalem, New York and a French Battlefield


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Hebrew Year 5780 Has Begun. How Will You begin This Year?*

_FEATURED PHOTO: When you plant a tree with Israel365, you can include personal blessings and prayers.
_
*The word of Hashem came to me: What do you see, Yirmiyahu?
I replied: I see a branch of an almond tree*
_Jeremiah 1:11 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

vai-HEE d’-var a-do-NAI ay-LAI lay-MOR mah a-TAH ro-EH yir-m’-YA-hu va-o-MAR
ma-KAYL sha-KAYD a-NEE ro-EH

The Bible is full of references to trees and highlights the utmost importance of planting trees in the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Yom Kippur | My Jewish Learning


----------



## MJB12741

Top 10 interesting facts about Israel


----------



## rylah

I’m in Sderot, which means only one thing: the ‘Ramzor’ (traffic light)#hummus dish 
at “Hummus Shel Tehina” restaurant, the coolest place in town (and best hummus in southern Israel) 




*Ido Daniel on Twitter*


----------



## rylah

*4 Shofar types: How to choose the perfect shofar?*
*Shofars: made from kudu or ram’s horn, natural in textured body or polished and refined, always in the center of Jewish life.*

*Shofars*: made from kudu or ram’s horn, natural in textured body or polished and refined, dark brown or beautiful in light brown color strokes, hand-painted or adorned with silver plates, the Shofar comes in various styles and designs, and nonetheless, it is always in the center of Jewish life.

So many shofar styles to choose from and pressure to make the right decision, whether you are searching for a wedding or holiday gift, or shopping for yourself; the Shofar is a key piece in any Jewish life and family traditions. Therefore, we have sorted things out for you and created
this special Shofar guide: *4 Shofar types: How to choose the perfect shofar?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is Shabbat Shuvah? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s world champion dog has nose for illegal cash


----------



## Sixties Fan

Must-Know Yom Kippur Words and Phrases | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Deri to Revoke BDS Founder Barghouti’s Residency


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Sukkah Overlooking the Judean Desert*
 Photo Credit: Uri Pilichowski


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Significance of Words*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A tourist enjoys his hike through the Negev desert (Shutterstock).
_
*Give ear, O heavens, let me speak;
Let the earth hear the words I utter!*
_Deuteronomy 32:1 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Look at Rare Biblical Artifacts from the Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Happy Sukkot*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rabbi Tuly Weisz shakes the Biblical four species at the ICEJ Feast of Tabernacles Conference.
_
*Three times a year—on the festival of Pesach, on the festival of Shavuot, and on the festival of Sukkot—all your males shall appear before Hashem your God in the place that He will choose. They shall not appear before Hashem empty-handed*
_Deuteronomy 16:16 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

That book is “our most cherished possession,” writes Rabbi Jonathan Sacks, the noted British theologian and member of the House of Lords. “We stand in its presence as if it were a king. We dance with it as if it were a bride. We kiss it as if it were a friend. If, God forbid, one is damaged beyond repair, we mourn it as if it were a member of the family.” If a Torah scroll is accidentally dropped, everyone who witnesses it is expected to fast in penance. When a synagogue is burned, whether by accident or by arson, there is an immediate, palpable anxiety to know whether the Torah scrolls were saved or lost.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Community of Lavi in northern Israel has become world’s top producer of furniture for Jewish houses of worship, exporting its carpentry products to over 70 countries*

By T



A worker in Kibbutz Lavi's carpentry factory. (Screenshot/Channel 13)
Kibbutz Lavi, whose founders included children evacuated from Germany to the United Kingdom as part of the Kindertransport program before the Holocaust, has become the main provider worldwide of furniture for synagogues.

The community, in the lower Galilee, has exported its products to over 6,000 synagogues in 70 countries and has made furniture for most synagogues in Israel.


(full article online)

Kibbutz built by Kindertransport survivors makes furniture for 6,000 synagogues


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> View attachment 285047



*Zion Golan and Friends - Simhat Torah Medley*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Artists - Starting Anew*

*VeTen Helkenu - 'And Give Us Our Portion'*
The book that made the Israeli artists collaborate and discover the light A monthly 5-minute daily Gemara daily booklet.

The  'Give Us Our Portion' project was created from a weekly meeting of writing artists and composers who embark on a journey of listening and sharing a lot of truth to each other.

The uniting factor the book "And Give Us Our Portion" which is published in a monthly edition with excerpts from the Gemara. Each artist will bring his or her own little truth to text and presentation and make it feel complete. The project's artists and composers have chosen to dedicate all of the proceeds to the activities of the "Or at Home" association, which brings the mezuzah light to every demanding person at no cost.

Participants in alphabet order: Eyal Golan - Itay Levi - Eliad-Barbie - David Bar Dor - Harel Skaat - Talisman - Yoav Yitzhak - Yishai Ribo- Yishay Levi - Maor Edri - Maor Tyton - Moshe Peretz - Nathan Goshen - Eden Hasson - Eden Meiri - Idan Yaniv - Pe'er Tasi - Kobi Afllo - Kobi Peretz - Rotem Cohen - Rami Kleinstein - Shlomi Shabbat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Western Wall Heritage Foundation announced Tuesday that some 2.5 million people visited the Western Wall during the Hebrew month of Tishrei this year.

“Many hundreds of thousands” of people participated in the Selichot (penitential) prayer services held towards the end of the Hebrew month of Elul and in the Ten Days of Repentance between Rosh HaShana and Yom Kippur.

(full article online)

2.5M Visitors to Western Wall in Jerusalem During Tishrei


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Pray for the Peace of Jerusalem*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Jerusalem as seen through red poppies- the national flower of Israel (Shutterstock).
_
*Pray for the well-being of Yerushalayim;
May those who love you be at peace*
_Psalms 122:6 (The Israel Bible™)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Overlooking the Hills of Samaria*
 Photo Credit: Shachar Cohen


----------



## rylah

*Meydad Tassa and Zion Golan - Mipi K-l (From G-d's Mouth)*

**


----------



## rylah

*Yossi Azulay - Ya'ala Ya'ala*


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Eternal Sign of Peace*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Doves circle above worshippers at the Kotel (Shutterstock).
_
*But the dove could not find a resting place for its foot, and returned to him to the ark, for there was water over all the earth. So putting out his hand, he took it into the ark with him*
_Genesis 8:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-lo ma-tz’-AH ha-yo-NAH ma-NO-akh l’-khaf rag-LAH va-TA-shov ay-LAV el ha-tay-VAH kee MA-yim al p’-NAY khol ha-A-retz va-yish-LAKH ya-DO va-yi-ka-KHE-ha va-ya-VAY o-TAH ay-LAV el ha-tay-VAH

The Jewish people are often compared to the dove. Once a dove meets her mate, she never leaves him for another, and a dove, even when her offspring are taken, will never abandon her nest. In a similar fashion, the Children of Israel are faithful to God. The dove that _Noach_ sent foreshadows the journey of the Jewish people throughout history. Just as the dove found no rest for the sole of its foot, so the Jews will find no solace in exile. Just as the dove returned to the ark seeking shelter, so the Jews will return from exile to the Land of Israel. Like _Noach_’s dove, the people have remained faithful to _Hashem_, and now, after thousands of years of absence, have returned to His land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/sp...-european-acrobatics-championship/2019/10/27/


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/10/23/the-incredible-story-of-the-idfs-iraqi-arabic-instructor/


----------



## rylah

*Aharon Razael -  The Ballad Of The Returning (in Tshuvah)
*
When he left everything, he didn't look back
Flowed like a river, he knew no rest
She only came to tell him, so happy for You
He said: I've found a way, she said: the way found You

He sat aside, his heart thirsty to hear
Clear like river, he doesn't stop sipping
And suddenly he remembers the grass and fields of childhood
Even if will want to forget, they always accompany him

The violin on the wall the wind blows in it
He listens to an ancient melody that opens the heart
The violin on the wall the wind blows in it
He listens to an ancient melody that only he understands

Slowly the heart opens, some gate opens as well
Sweet like a river, secretive like a forest
And he falls asleep a bit on the book dreaming : he's on his Father's knees
About a day that comes to watch the brilliance

The violin...

She didn't look for an answer (Tshuva), ran away but he surprised
We came to the river said to her and proposed
If I haven't told all the story, it's only the beginning of the act
Searched their way home and found eachother

The violin on the wall the wind blows in it
And he listens to an ancient melody that already did hers


----------



## rylah

*Yonatan Razael - Painter*

Getting out to the road
All the paths are open
Kneeling down
Before lighting heavens

Will I find a small spring?
And fly above time?

Like a painter
In front of a blank page
Like a bird
In front of wide spaces

Want to sing with the waves of sea
A song of appraisal
To world's Creator


----------



## rylah

*Yonatan Razael - David*

Wakes up in the midnight
Fingers touch the violin
Lips are whispering
David

Knows playing
Knows fighting as well
Gentle and mighty hero
David

"And David My servant a leader for them, forever" (Yehezkel 37:25)
Longing, longing, longing...
For a loyal shepherd
Loyal

His heart on everything
Knows bereavement as well
Dances in full strength

David
Discovered the ways of Tshuva
With verses of singing
Return quickly
David

"And David.." (Yehezkel 37:25)

The pleasant singer of Israel
Return to us
Forever, forever
Longing, longing, longing...
Loyal shepherd
Loyal


----------



## rylah

*Hayyim Ifargan - Lecha Eli*

Ancient piyyut written by Rabbi Avaham Ibn 'Ezra


----------



## Mindful

Anything but an apartheid state.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli company that makes water out of thin air signs deal with Uzbekistan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Czech carmaker Škoda to use Israeli software to optimize engine production


----------



## Mindful

*The Restoration of the Jewish People*

Unprecedented numbers of individuals with some historical connection to the Jewish people are seeking closer contact with it, and many are aspiring to join it.

Starting about two generations ago as a curiosity, and a relatively minor one at that, a scattered but global phenomenon is gradually becoming a major force that is redefining Jewish reality. Millions of individuals who in the past would have been regarded as irretrievably lost to the Jewish people are now visibly in contact with it, and some of them or their descendants are actively returning to the fold. At the same time, many more persons or groups with at best very distant Jewish connections are strengthening those connections and moving closer to the Jewish people and the Jewish state.

Even if only a small part of those with such affinities pursue some form of identification with the Jews, the demographic and cultural result will be momentous, an influx possibly on the scale of tens of millions of people wishing to forge strong ties with the Jewish people and, in a significant number of cases, to join it outright.

In both scope and intensity, this is a situation unprecedented in Jewish history, and certainly at any time since the destruction of the Temple some 2,000 years ago. Yet because it is still diffuse, and by nature disorganized, it is also largely misunderstood.

The Restoration of the Jewish People


----------



## Sixties Fan

That Time Ray Charles Sang 'Hava Nagila' With David Ben-Gurion in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gush Etzion Winery Plants Olive Tree in Memory of Deceased Palestinian Employee


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MJB12741

10 Beautiful Places to Visit in Israel! | Touchpoint Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the footsteps of fighting monks and pilgrims: Touring Israel’s Crusader ruins


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Tests

[G-d] said [to Abraham], “Please Take your son, your only one, the one you love, Isaac, and go to the land of Moriah. Take him up there as an ascent-offering, on one of the mountains that I will designate to you.” Genesis 22:2
The primary aspect of this test was not the self-sacrifice it entailed but the challenge it posed to Abraham’s implicit faith in G‑d: G‑d had promised Abraham that Isaac would be the one to perpetuate his legacy; now G‑d was commanding Abraham to sacrifice Isaac, in seeming contradiction to His very own word. Yet Abraham unquestioningly carried out G‑d’s command.

G‑d tests us in order to bring our hidden soul-powers to the fore. In fact, life in general is such a test. Before it descended into this world, the soul related to G‑d within the limits of reason; the soul never experienced a love for Him that transcends reason. But once the soul is encased in a physical body, which is by nature antagonistic to spirituality, it must summon its innermost strength to remain faithful to G‑d despite life’s daily trials and tribulations. With this newfound strength, the soul comes to understand and appreciate G‑d in a much more profound and intimate way than it ever could have before descending into this world.


----------



## Mindful

A 3-year-old Arab boy got lost, so he approached an IDF checkpoint to ask for help from the soldiers.The soldiers took him in, fed him and gave him drink while trying to locate his parents – which they thankfully did.

I can see the haters headlines now: IDF tries to give palestinian boy diabetes






David Lange


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1918, the art of an Armenian genocide survivor changed Jerusalem forever


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Fulfillment of God's Ancient Promise*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Thousands of tourists flock to Israel every year to explore sights, both Biblical and modern. Here, tourists walk through the marketplace in Jaffa (Shutterstock).
_
*All the nations of the earth shall bless themselves by your descendants, because you have obeyed My command*
_Genesis 22:18 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-hit-ba-r’-KHU v’-zar-a-KHA KOL go-YAY ha-A-retz AY-kev a-SHER sha-MA-ta b’-ko-LEE

In this verse, the Lord repeats His original promise to _Avraham_ and assures him that all the nations of the world will be blessed through him. When we look at the many contributions that the State of Israel makes to the entire world even beyond its spiritual message – such as its technological, agricultural and humanitarian innovations – we see that the State of Israel is a fulfillment of this biblical promise.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel no. 19 of 63 countries in ability to develop, attract and retain workers


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Sunrise over the Mountain of Blessings*
Photo Credit: Anita Stensland

*"From the rising of the sun to its setting, the name of the Lord is to be praised."*
 Psalms 113:3


----------



## Mindful

Noam Zilberberg/City of David
Archaeologists have unearthed a 2,000-year-old bronze ring with a solitaire gemstone in what could be a former ritual bath, or mikveh, in the City of David National Park in Jerusalem.

A Jewish penitent might have misplaced the ring after undergoing a ritual purification and before he embarked on a 2,000-foot climb toward the Temple Mount.

“The ring was found by Israel Antiquities Authority archaeologists in what appears to be an ancient _mikvah_ (Jewish ritual bath) on the Pilgrimage Road, which dates back to the time of the second Temple period,” reported the Jewish News Syndicate.

2000-yr-old Bronze Ring with Remarkable Gemstone Found in Jerusalem


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> *Sunrise over the Mountain of Blessings*
> Photo Credit: Anita Stensland
> 
> *"From the rising of the sun to its setting, the name of the Lord is to be praised."*
> Psalms 113:3



The Mountain of Blessings.

A lovely description.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Measuring One's Worth*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Gold, silver, and jewels for sale at a Judaica store in the Old City of Jerusalem (Shutterstock)._
*What a rare find is a capable wife!
Her worth is far beyond that of rubies*
_Proverbs 31:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

AY-shet KHA-yil MEE yim-TZA v’-ra-KHOK mi-p’-nee-NEEM mikh-RAH

This chapter of Proverbs contains an extended poem in praise of the _eishet chayil_, translated here as ‘capable wife,’ but generally referred to as the ‘woman of valor’. She provides for her family in all ways, both materially and spiritually, and her endeavors and accomplishments are praised by the members of her household and by others. This poem is sung by Jews around the world on Friday nights, as they begin the first _Shabbat_ meal. It is often understood as a praise for the Jewish woman who works hard to care for her family and for others, and to prepare for the _Shabbat_ each week.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Blessings To our Forefathers*

_FEATURED PHOTO: The cemetery in Jerusalem's Mount of Olives (Shutterstock).
_
*Reside in this land, and I will be with you and bless you;
I will assign all these lands to you and to your heirs,
fulfilling the oath that I swore to your father Avraham*
_Genesis 26:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

GUR ba-A-retz ha-ZOT v’-eh-YEH i-m’-KHA va-a-va-r’-KHE-ka kee l’-KHA ul-zar-a-KHA
e-TAYN et kol ha-a-ra-TZOT ha-AYL va-ha-ki-mo-TEE et ha-sh’-vu-AH a-SHER
nish-BA-tee l’-av-ra-HAM a-VEE-kha

Isaac was warned that despite that famine in the Land of Israel he was not do escape to Egypt. Though Abraham went down to Egypt when a plague hit the land, and Jacob likewise descended to Egypt towards the end of his life, od told Isaac not to leave the Land of Israel. Due to the unique spiritual status he acquired on the later, Isaac was the only one of the three forefathers to never step foot outside the Land of Israel.


----------



## Mindful

A love affair.
Cheshvan 23, 5780 · November 21, 2019
Fifth Reading: Genesis 24:53


Translated and Adapted by Moshe Wisnefsky

Eliezer set out with Rebecca back to Canaan to meet Isaac. After Isaac and Rebecca married, Rebecca assumed Sarah’s place as the family matriarch.

*Lighting up the World.*

Eliezer set out with Rebecca back to Canaan to meet Isaac. After Isaac and Rebecca married, Rebecca assumed Sarah’s place as the family matriarch. Genesis 24:67
Although Abraham lit the Sabbath candles after Sarah’s passing (for he observed all the Torah’s commandments), his candles did not remain lit throughout the week, as Sarah’s had. But when Rebecca began kindling the Sabbath lights, her candles continued to burn miraculously the whole week.

This demonstrates the unique ability of Jewish women and girls – who are all “daughters” of Sarah and Rebecca – to influence the spiritual character of the home, illuminating it with the holiness of the Sabbath throughout the ensuing mundane week. Although the illumination provided by their candles might be physically visible for only a limited time, their spiritual illumination continues throughout the entire week.


Chabad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Star Light, Star Bright*

_FEAURED PHOTO: Stars can be seen from the Shivta Ruins in the Negev Desert (Shutterstock)._


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*A Reason To Celebrate*

_FEATURED PHOTO: No celebration in Israel is complete without falafel and the Israeli flag! (Shutterstock)
_
*But let all who take refuge in You rejoice, ever jubilant as You shelter them; and let those who love Your name exult in You*
_Psalms 5:12 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-yis-m’-KHU khol KHO-say VAKH l’-o-LAM y’-ra-NAY-nu v’-ta-SAYKH
a-LAY-mo v’-ya-l’-TZU v’-KHA o-ha-VAY sh’-ME-kha

Despite all the dangerous threats surrounding the modern Jewish State, Israeli citizens consistently rate extremely high in global surveys measuring quality of life and happiness. While their sense of purpose in helping to reclaim the land of their forefathers certainly contributes to Israelis’ high levels of satisfaction, the key to happiness in life is found in this verse: “all who take refuge in You rejoice.” Israelis have no choice but to rely on the salvation of _Hashem_. By placing their trust in the Lord, they achieve true happiness and set an example for the rest of the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Ancient Method of Reconciling Righteousness and Evil*

_FEATURED PHOTO: While God is the ultimate enforcer of justice, IDF soldiers do their best to help out where they can (LIBI).
_
*Before the thorns grow into a bramble, may He whirl them awayalive in fury*
_Psalms 58:10 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

b’-TE-rem ya-VEE-nu see-ro-tay-KHEM a-TAD k’-mo KHAI k’-MO kha-RON yis-a-RE-nu

Throughout his psalms, _David_ struggles with the reality that righteous people sometimes suffer while the wicked thrive. Psalm 58 is directed at the wicked, chastising them for their corruption and deceit. _David_ warns that _Hashem_ will bring retribution upon them for their sins, and he invokes several metaphors from nature to express his sentiment. The wicked might prick like the boxthorn and seem invincible, but _David_ tells them that before they mature into a large, strong bramble, God will hurl them away and destroy them.


----------



## rylah

*Yonatan Razael - Tikkun HaGeshem (Rain Prayer)

*


----------



## rylah

*Sruli and Netanel - Bein Kodesh LeHol (Between holy and mundane)
*


----------



## rylah

*Amir Benayoun - Lechol Adam Yesh Halom (Everyone Has a Dream)*


----------



## rylah

*Hayim Ifergan - Lecha Eli*


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/ar...d-in-roman-period-golan-synagogue/2019/12/02/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Times of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Shiloh Canyon*
Photo Credit: Nachum Schwartz

_*"You are my fortress, my refuge in times of trouble."*_


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Where is the 'Certain Place' Described in Genesis 28?*

_FEATURED PHOTO: The Temple Mount and the Old City of Jerusalem all lit up (Shutterstock).   
_
*He came upon a certain place and stopped there for the night,
for the sun had set. Taking one of the stones of that place,
he put it under his head and lay down in that place*
_Genesis 28:11 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yif-GA ba-ma-KOHM va-ya-LAYN shahm ki va ha-SHE-mesh va-yi-KAKH me-ahv-NAY ha-ma-KOME va-ya-SAYM m’-ra-sho-TAV va-yish-KAHV ba-ma-KOHM ha-HU

Where is the place that Jacob slept? Tradition teaches us that this place was one of the most important places in the entire world! Jacob came upon the place where his father Abraham had built an altar to sacrifice Isaac. This is the place which, for centuries, has connected the Children of Israel to God. This place was Mount Moriah, eventually to become the heart and soul of Jerusalem. It was as if a magnet had drawn young Jacob to wander the hot Mesopotamian desert that night, to that particular place.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

IDF Captures ISIS Terrorists Planning Attack in Jerusalem


----------



## Mindful

I’d still call it PASSION. Something that I am grateful for…as I have something in life that is larger than me…and that is what’s worth living for.

Call Me Obsessed; At Least I Stand Up For Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Welcome to God's House*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Worshippers wrapped in their talitot, prayer shawls, are deep in prayer at the Western Wall in Jerusalem (Shutterstock).
_
*Shaken, he said, “How awesome is this place! This is none other than the abode of Hashem, and that is the gateway to heaven*
_Genesis 28:17 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-yee-RA va-yo-MAR mah no-RA ha-ma-KOM ha-ZEH AYN ZEH KEE im BAYT
e-lo-HEEM v’-ZEH SHA-ar ha-sha-MA-yim

According to tradition, the 'abode of _Hashem_' in this verse refers to the Temple Mount in Jerusalem. While the foot of the ladder in Jacob's dream was in Be'er Sheva, the middle of the ladder hung over Mount Moriah. When Jacob awoke from his sleep, he realized that he had seen no ordinary place, but the home of God, the most intimate spot for prayer to ascend heavenward. Today, worshippers flock to pray at the Western Wall due to its proximity to the Temple Mount in continuation of thousands of years of Jewish history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ein Gev archaeological excavations, 2018. (Leore Grosman)

(full article online)

12,000-year-old Galilee artifacts reset plaster production clock by 2 millennia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Decipher Rock Hyrax’s Vocal Communication


----------



## Sixties Fan

Young musicians from Polyphony Nazareth, the conservatory from the northern Arab city that has changed the way Arab Israelis are exposed to classical music (Courtesy Polyphony Nazareth)


With Jewish and Arab musicians, Nazareth conservatory puts on first festival


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Time To Go Home*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A beautiful home in Jerusalem's Yemin Moshe neighborhood (Shutterstock).
_
*Then Hashem said to Yaakov, “Return to the land of your fathers where you were born, and I will be with you”*
_Genesis 31:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-YO-mer a-do-NAI el ya-a-KOV SHUV el E-retz a-vo-TE-kha ul-mo-lad-TE-kha
v’-eh-YEH i-MAKH

In this week's Bible portion, _Hashem_ implies that He will be with Jacob only is he returns to the land of his fathers, the Land of Israel. _Hashem_ purposefully removed His protection from Jacob in order to motivate him to leave Haran and return to the Land of Israel. After spending so much time outside the Holy Land, it was time for Jacob to finally return home.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## admonit

Ukrain applauses a young israeli singer (Tali Kuper)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli cyclists to race in Tour de France bearing Start-Up Nation banner


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Mazal Tov! Honor The New Baby With A Tree*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rows of mature olive trees in the Galilee (Shutterstock).
_
*He is like a tree planted beside streams of water, which yields its fruit in season, whose foliage never fades, and whatever it produces thrives*
_Psalms 1:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v'-HA-yah ka-AYTZ SHA-tul al PEEL-gay ma-YEEM a-sher p'-REE-o YEE-tayn b'-EE-to v'-a-LAY-hu lo YEE-bol ve-KOL a-sher ya-a-SEH yatz-LEE-AKH


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s centrally-located city of Caesarea made Travel + Leisuremagazine’s list of “50 Best Places to Travel in 2020.”

Travel + Leisure is one of the top travel publications in the world and enjoys a readership of 4.8 million. Among the factors that helped land destinations on the best vacation list were tourism statistics, existence of major events, flight routes, hotel debuts, Instagram posts and opinions of travel experts and industry pros, according to the magazine.

The 50 locations were listed in alphabetical order, so Caesarea ended up at 12 on the list. The magazine described the city as a “happy marriage of antiquity and modernity.”



Israel’s Coastal Treasure Named a Top Destination for 2020


----------



## MJB12741

Tisch Family Zoological Gardens (Biblical Zoo) (Jerusalem) - 2019 All You Need to Know BEFORE You Go (with Photos) - TripAdvisor


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*His Steadfast Love Is Eternal*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Even the arid Negev Desert in Israel is full of beauty (Shutterstock)._
*Who took note of us in our degradation, His steadfast love is eternal*
_Psalms 136:23 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

she-b’-shif-LAY-nu ZA-khar LA-nu KEE l’-o-LAM khas-DO

This psalm praises _Hashem_ for the kindness and mercy He has shown to the People of Israel throughout history. Each line praises God for a specific act of grace, and ends with the refrain, “His steadfast love is eternal.” The psalm begins with an account of different aspects of creation, continues with the exodus from Egypt and the travels in the desert, and concludes with the conquest of the lands of the eastern side of the Jordan river.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Rachel's Final Resting Place*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Rachel's Tomb is considered one of the holiest places for prayer in Israel. Thousands of Jews pray by Rachel's tomb every day (Shutterstock).
_
*Thus Rachel died. She was buried on the road to
Efrat—now Beit Lechem*
_Genesis 35:19 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

va-ta-MAT ra-KHAYL va-ti-ka-VAYR b’-DE-rekh ef-RA-tah HEE BAYT LA-khem

In this week's Bible portion, Jacob buries his beloved wife Rachel in _Beit Lechem_. According to tradition, Rachel was intentionally buried there, on the side of the road on which the Jews were forcibly marched into exile following the destruction of the first Temple. At that devastating moment in Jewish history, the downtrodden people found comfort in Rachel’s holy resting spot as she entreated God’s mercy towards His people. We pray for the arrival of the Messiah who will lead the dispersed Jews along that same route, again passing Rachel’s grave as they are ultimately led back to the Land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Star Wars Chanukah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah 101 | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wine and Fish Sauce – Roman Culinary Preferences Revealed in Ancient Ashkelon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gift Lists: A Guide To Cool Israeli Gadgets And Apps This Holiday Season | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Maccabeats - Pan Fry (Bad Guy and Old Town Road parody) - Hanukkah 2019


----------



## Synthaholic

*Your Favorite Things About Israel*


Boycotting them.


----------



## MaryL

Favorite thing about Israel? I got nothing. Accept because of their tenacity and the fact I root for the underdog, And I will stand with them just because...


----------



## MJB12741

TripAdvisor | Tel Aviv Street Art & Graffiti Tour provided by Be Tel Aviv Tours | Tel Aviv District


----------



## Sixties Fan

The invasive common myna (Acridotheres tristis). (Ehud Fast)

3 non-native birds helping to spur significant decline in local species — study


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Kippafamilies perform Al Ha'Nissim


----------



## Mindful

*The Meaning of the Menorah's Light*





Four contemporary insights to illuminate our darkening world.

In a world filled with confusion, anxiety and hatred, Hanukkah gives us the gift of light. Here are four contemporary insights to the meaning of the menorah. Its light whispers to us to come close and listen to its wondrous message.

*1. Search for Your Inner Fire*


*The Meaning of the Menorah's Light*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do Jews Play Dreidel on Hanukkah? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

17 Festive Recipes to Make This Chanukah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Lessons From The Biblical Joseph*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A man reflects while overlooking the Dead Sea (Shutterstock).
_
*When Yosef was taken down to Egypt, a certain Egyptian, Potiphar, a courtier of Pharaoh and his chief steward, bought him from the Ishmaelites who had brought him there*
_Genesis 39:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-yo-SAYF hu-RAD mitz-RA-y’-mah va-yik-NAY-hu po-tee-FAR s’-REES par-OH SAR ha-ta-ba-KHEEM EESH mitz-REE mi-YAD ha-yish-m’-ay-LEEM a-SHER ho-ri-DU-hu SHA-mah

The above verse labels Potiphar ish _mitzree_, ‘an Egyptian,’ in contrast to _Yosef_, who is called _Ha’Ivri_, ‘the Hebrew’. Since we already know the nationalities of these individuals, why are the labels necessary? The Egyptians were known for their arrogance and condescension towards the nomadic tribes. Despite their prejudice, _Yosef_ will rise in rank among them. He will succeed at every task presented to him, and subsequently find favor in the eyes of Potiphar, the Egyptian royal official. Only Divine Providence could bring about the success of a mere “Hebrew". _Yosef_ demonstrates that when a person puts himself in the hands of God, he can succeed beyond expectation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Land of the Hebrews*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A group of hikers make a steep ascent on a hiking trail in the Negev Desert (Shutterstock)._


----------



## Likkmee

70 AD was a great year


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today is Sunday, Kislev 24, 5780 · December 22, 2019*

*Today's Laws & Customs*

*• Chanukah Begins Tonight; Kindle One Light this evening*
The eight-day festival of Chanukah begins tonight. In commemoration of the miracle of the oil (see "Today in Jewish History" for Kislev 25) we kindle the Chanukah lights -- oil lamps or candles -- each evening for eight days, increasing the number of lights each evening. Tonight, the first night of Chanukah, we kindle one light. (In the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall; this evening, then, commences the 1st day of Chanukah).

On the 1st night of Chanukah, we recite three *blessings* before lighting. 

The lights—which ideally should be kindled soon after sunset—must burn for at least half an hour after nightfall. Learn more about the proper lighting time.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Six13 - A Star Wars Chanukah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah Song and Music Guide | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish astronaut tweets Hanukkah message from space


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*
> 
> 
> Boycotting them.



bast damn post on this thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Sole Israeli finalist wins ‘Science’ breakthrough of 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Hanukkah | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*Light Up The World*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Menorahs light up the streets of the Old City of Jerusalem all week long during Hanukkah (Shutterstock).
_
*It is a brilliant light Which gives off rays on every side— And therein His glory is enveloped
*
_Habakkuk 3:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-NO-gah ka-OR tih-YEH kar-NA-yim mi-ya-DO LO v’-SHAM khev-YON u-ZOH

Hanukkah is often referred to as "the festival of lights". The Hebrew word for light, _ohr_, is very similar to the word for awaken, _ayr_. From this we learn that light is the element that awakens creation to development. Just as physical light stimulates the physical growth of plants, spiritual and intellectual light stimulates man to achieve his full potential.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some fun pro-Israel, anti-BDS 3-D graphics and animations ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah music video night 3: Maccabeats, Pan Fry (Bad Guy and Old Town Road parody) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Hanukkah  | Music Video | Elena of Avalor | Disney Junior


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Israeli Hanukkah Donuts Became So Extra | The Nosher


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*It's A Great Week To Be A Kid*

_FEATURED PHOTO: Sufganiyot, jelly doughnuts, are one of the delicious foods enjoyed on Hanukkah (Shutterstock).
_
*A psalm for praise. Raise a shout for Hashem, all the earth*
_Psalms 100:1 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

miz-MOR l’-to-DAH ha-REE-u la-do-NAI kol ha-A-retz

Hanukkah is a time of praise and thanksgiving for the miracles _Hashem_ performed and continues to perform for His children on a daily basis. While Hanukkah is celebrated by every Jew, it is a particularly fun and joyous time for children. Some of the beloved Hanukkah traditions include eating fried sufganiyot (jelly doughnuts), exchanging gifts and playing with sevivonim (spinning tops).


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah music video night 6: Hanukkah, Oh Hanukkah! By Tragedy: Heavy Metal (plus bonus video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Chanukah music video night 7: Kosha Dillz - Schmoozin'  + 8 Nights - Pinny Schachter  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Chanukah music video night 8: Disney Junior Happy Hanukkah   Puppy Dog Pals ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient ‘piggy bank’ of gold coins uncovered at dig in central Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Eurovision Show Voted Best of the Decade


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Oorah: Siyum Hashas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Decade’s best Israeli TV and films showcase conflict, both military and cultural


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

City of David archaeologists say 2,000-year-old central Jerusalem market found


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel unveils breakthrough laser to intercept missiles, aerial threats


----------



## rylah

*Funny Monday 71 Best Pick Up Line Ever*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Funny Monday 71 Best Pick Up Line Ever*



Very funny.

The girl, not so much.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Decade after 1st interception, new Iron Dome boasts 100% success rate in trials


----------



## Mindful

*I can't wait to Perform in Israel,’ Lionel Richie Tells Fans Ahead of Tel Aviv Concert.*

The performance at Tel Aviv’s Menora Mivtachim Arena, which was initially scheduled for September, will take place the same day as Israel’s Knesset elections and will start earlier than originally announced to avoid a conflict with the 10 p.m. publication of the exit polls. The concert was scheduled to begin at 8:30 p.m. but will instead commence at 7 p.m.

The anti-Israel group Code Pink tried pressuring Richie in August to cancel his concert in Israel but the singer instead blocked Code Pink’s Twitter account.

The Grammy-winning singer and songwriter has been a longtime supporter of Israel and in 2013 he entertained guests at a fundraiser in Los Angeles for the Friends of the Israel Defense Forces (FIDF), according to _The Jerusalem Post_.

‘I Can’t Wait to Perform in Israel,’ Lionel Richie Tells Fans Ahead of Tel Aviv Concert


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Overlooking the Jordan Valley and the Dead Sea *
Photo Credit: A.Y. Katsof 

_*"Nations shall go by your light and kings by the brilliance of your shine."*_
Isaiah 60:3


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Jewish travel blogger who soon will have visited every country


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is the Meaning of Chai? | My Jewish Learning


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Israel’s West Bank Settlers: We’re Here to Stay


----------



## Mindful

*Tevet 23*








Yahrtzeit of Nathan Straus (1848-1931), an American merchant and philanthropist. Straus was a co-owner of R.H. Macy & Co., yet he never amassed personal wealth because he was always using his money to help people. For example, in New York's winter of 1893, he gave away more than two million five-cent tickets good for coal, food and lodging. His greatest devotion, however, was to Israel. He gave more than two-thirds of his fortune and devoted the last 15 years of his life to this cause. The Israeli city of Netanya is named for "Nathan" Straus.

*From Aish.com*


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Land of the Covenant*

_FEATURED PHOTO: The aerial view of the Old City of Jerusalem (Shutterstock).
_
*I also established My covenant with them, to give them the land of Canaan, the land in which they lived as sojourners*
_Exodus 6:4 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-GAM ha-ki-MO-tee et b’-ree-TEE i-TAM la-TAYT la-HEM et E-retz k’-NA-an AYT E-retz m’-gu-ray-HEM a-sher GA-ru VAH

It is no wonder that the Book of Exodus  has served throughout the ages as an inspiration for those who have longed for the Land of Israel. Wandering through the bitter exile, Jews have always seen themselves as following in the footsteps of the ancient Israelites.  In the darkest moments of Jewish history, we have borne the burden of persecution with the knowledge that we are always getting closer to deliverance and redemption, and to Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

​
*The Difference Between Inheritance And Heritage*

_FEATURED PHOTO: A beautiful sunrise over Masada, and the ruins of King Herod's palace (Shutterstock)._
*I will bring you into the land which I swore to give to Avraham, Yitzchak, and Yaakov, and I will give it to you for a possession, I Hashem*
_Exodus 6:8 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_

v’-hay-vay-TEE et-KHEM el ha-A-retz a-SHER na-SA-tee et ya-DEE la-TAYT o-TAH l’-av-ra-HAM l’-yitz-KHAK ul-ya-a-KOV v’-na-ta-TEE o-TAH la-KHEM mo-ra-SHAH a-NEE a-do-NAI

Biblical Hebrew has two words relating to bequests: _Morasha_, and _yerusha_. _Morasha_, the Hebrew word for ‘possession’ in this verse, is generally translated as ‘heritage,’ while _yerusha_ is translated as ‘inheritance.’ The use of different words suggests a difference in meaning. An inheritance is simply passed on from the previous generation, while a heritage requires the receiver’s active involvement and participation, like a family business which the founder’s children must work hard to maintain. An inheritance may be squandered; a heritage must be preserved intact for the next generation. This certainly explains why the verse uses the word _morasha_ with regard to the Land of Israel. The land requires our active involvement to maintain and preserve it, and it is not ours to squander.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Today marks the 18th anniversary of the day (Jan 23, 2002) that reporter Daniel Pearl was kidnapped in Pakistan. He was later slain by his kidnappers for the crime of being a Jew.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/01/24/netflix-production-crews-to-overtake-tel-aviv/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From the trove of coins found in the home of a suspected antiquities thief from Kfar Kana, January 2020. (Yaron Bibas/IAA)

Coins from 5th century BCE found in trove seized from home of antiquities thief


----------



## MJB12741

Lionel Richie Live


----------



## Mindful

Trying to find on YouTube, the Johnny Turgel version of El Malei  Rachamin, which he sang at yesterday's Holocaust remembrance service in London.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Overlooking the Jordan Valley *
Photo Credit: Moria Izraeli 

_*"I have set My rainbow in the cloud, and it shall be for a sign of a covenant between Me and the earth."*_
Genesis 9:13


----------



## Sixties Fan

_
The Sweetest Land

Goats pasture in the lush mountains of the Judean desert (Shutterstock).
_


*So, when Hashem has brought you into the land of the Canaanites, the Hittites, the Amorites, the Hivites, and the Jebusites, which He swore to your fathers to give you, a land flowing with milk and honey*
_Exodus 13:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=92A436A1A1507

v’-ha-YA ki y’-vee-ah-KHA el eh-RETZ ha-k’-na-a’-nee v’-ha-khi-TEE v’-ha-eh-mo-REE v’-ha-khee-VEE v’-ha-y’-vu-SEE a-SHER nish-BA la-a-vo-te-KHA la-TAYT lakh eh-RETZ za-VAT kha-LAV u-d’-VASH

The Land of Israel is described many times throughout the Bible as a land flowing with milk and honey. Some explain this expression quite literally: Milk flows from the goats, and honey comes from the dates and figs that Israel is known for. Others believe that the word “flowing” is used, to indicate exceptional fertility and abundance. On a metaphorical level, milk is a nutritional necessity whereas honey is a savory delicacy. God promises that the Land of Israel will provide not only the essential things needed to survive, but also sweet luxuries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://jamiegeller.com/holidays/tu...er&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=WKL_02-04-20


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_
Who Is Like You, Hashem?

Israel365 was honored and humbled to plant a tree on Tu B'Shvat outside of the Cave
of the Patriarchs in Hebron a number of years ago. 
_


*Who is like You, Hashem, among the celestials; Who is like You, majestic in holiness, Awesome in splendor, working wonders!*
_Exodus 15:11 (The Israel Bible™)_


_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=103A634A1A1683

mee kha-MO-khah ba-ay-LEEM a-do-NAI MEE ka-MO-khah ne-DAR ba-KO-desh no-RA t’-hi-LOT O-say FE-le

Each and every tree planted in Israel is a wonder! For decades, the Land of Israel lay desolate and abandoned as the Children of Israel were in exile. With the return of the Children of Israel to their Land, God fulfilled His divine promises and the land is once again flourishing. In fact, Israel is the only country in the world that ended the 20th century with more trees than it had in the year 1900. This is nothing short of wondrous. Next week is Tu B'Shvat, the celebration of the "new year for the trees" and a special time to reflect on the wonder of the restoration of the People of Israel in their land. It is customary to mark this day by planting tree saplings in God's land.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_
How To Attain Honor

Men deep in prayer at the Western Wall in Jerusalem (Shutterstock).
_


*A man’s pride will humiliate him,
But a humble man will obtain honor*
_Proverbs 29:23 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=111A796A1A1805

ga-a-VAT a-DAM tash-pee-LE-nu ush-fal RU-akh yit-MOKH ka-VOD


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Lead a Tu Bishvat Seder | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shabbat Shalom

A magnificent cloudy day over the Mediterranean (Shutterstock).



*You see it, then it is gone; It grows wings and flies away, Like an eagle, heavenward*
_Proverbs 23:5 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=124A976A1A1980

ha-ta-EEF ay-NE-kha BO v’-ay-NE-nu KEE a-SOH ya-a-seh LO kh’-na-FA-yim k’-NE-sher ya-UF ha-sha-MA-yim


----------



## MJB12741




----------



## Sixties Fan

Solar Power in Israel: Arava region fully solar powered


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel begins production of "Eitan" - the First Wheeled APC


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Likkmee said:


>






Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"

  Yes. they learned well from their " Christian" brothers and sisters


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


>



  THAT'S GREAT!  THANK YOU


----------



## MaryL

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


Nothing, I will stand by Israel none the less.  Our fathers, my dad, fought the fascist and opened the doors of Auschwitz. Our white male nationalist fought the fucking NAZIS, and nobody better forget THAT.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Likkmee said:


>



Hey, Cheeta, you can see why they're angry.  In the name of Jesus, Jews were murdered in every horrible way imagined!  Btw, the young man is correct: the Land belongs to the Jewish People.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MaryL said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, I will stand by Israel none the less.  Our fathers, my dad, fought the fascist and opened the doors of Auschwitz. Our white male nationalist fought the fucking NAZIS, and nobody better forget THAT.
Click to expand...


 I stand with Israel, also.


----------



## MaryL

Something about Israel that I cant define not religious even. The underdog? Hardly, Well maybe...


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MaryL said:


> Something about Israel that I cant define not religious even. The underdog? Hardly, Well maybe...



The United Nations has a "disproportionate volume of resolutions, reports and conferences criticizing Israel." -- Former UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon, 2016.


----------



## MaryL

Our fathers liberated Auschwitz and Buchenwald. And they brought back the horrors to us. And we remember, we know why there is an Israel.That is all I can say.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ria_Longhorn

"Kondja mia is a Jewish Sephardi song from the repertoire of Jewish community that settled down in Turkey after the expulsion from Spain in 1492"


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Overlooking the Binyamin Mountains *
Photo Credit: Saul Kravitz 

_*“Let the heavens be glad and let the earth rejoice...then shall all the trees of the forest sing for joy.”*_
Psalms 96:11-12


----------



## Sixties Fan

Head south on the cheap, to smell the flowers and find other pleasures


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Secret to a Fabulous Hora | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

RAFAEL's Drone Dome intercepts multiple maneuvering targets with LASER technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Sweet & Sour Innovations: Introducing the Seedless Lemon


----------



## Sixties Fan

2,800-Year-Old Vessel Has archaeologists Redrawing Maps of Ancient Israel


----------



## anynameyouwish

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)




my favorite thing about Israel;

they are GREAT FIGHTERS who are still a GREAT ALLY of the US and we can depend and rely on them against our common enemies.......


----------



## Sixties Fan

15th-century prayer book fully restored, put online by National Library of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

_
The Abundant Blessing of God's Land

A plethora of spices at Mahane Yehuda market in Jerusalem (Shutterstock).
_

*A land where you may eat food without stint, where you will lack nothing; a land whose rocks are iron and from whose hills you can mine copper*
_Deuteronomy 8:9 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=152A1383A1A2509

E-retz a-SHER LO v’-mis-kay-NUT to-khal BA LE-khem lo tekh-SAR KOL BAE-retz a-SHER a-va-NE-ha var-ZEL u-may-ha-ra-RE-ha takh-TZOV n’-KHO-shet


----------



## Mindful




----------



## toobfreak

Sixties Fan said:


> *Your Favorite Things About Israel*



They bug the living crap out of the Arabs and Persians?


----------



## rylah

*Yishai Ribo with Eldad Citrin - Ahat uLtamid (Once And For All)*

Again this moment
You me and my inclination
I have no face to turn
Also no excuses

And I went astray
In a market full of people
Deep in the depth of the day
But I know You will not give up on me ever

Again like an idiot I've ran from You
I've ran to mountains,
Built around myself walls, towers,
Rooms within rooms

The truth is I'm embarrassed and ashamed
There's nothing that disappears from You
Living and Existing King

And I want to do Your will as Your will
Truly and wholly once and for all
Without screens without masks
Without wanting to satisfy
Truly and wholly once and for all

Again this moment
Me my heart and my flesh
I have no more words to say
And no more rhymes
Here I have cashed myself to small change
Talking high but doing very little
And I've turned again to my turning away
And I've erred in saying "again I won't sin and return"
And somehow again You've provided in my hand

And I want to do Your will as Your will...


----------



## MJB12741

FYI Pali Supporters. Enjoy!

https://unitedwithisrael.org/palestinians-prefer-to-work-for-israeli-employers-could-be-biggest-un-blacklist-victims


----------



## toomuchtime_

MJB12741 said:


> FYI Pali Supporters. Enjoy!
> 
> https://unitedwithisrael.org/palestinians-prefer-to-work-for-israeli-employers-could-be-biggest-un-blacklist-victims


With Israelis and Palestinian working side by side in the settlements, this is where peace is being made, but the UN, EU and PA want to put a stop to all of this peace making.


----------



## MJB12741

toomuchtime_ said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Pali Supporters. Enjoy!
> 
> https://unitedwithisrael.org/palestinians-prefer-to-work-for-israeli-employers-could-be-biggest-un-blacklist-victims
> 
> 
> 
> With Israelis and Palestinian working side by side in the settlements, this is where peace is being made, but the UN, EU and PA want to put a stop to all of this peace making.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes.  What Hamas & the PA are doing to the Palestinians is hard to forgive.
Click to expand...


----------



## MJB12741

What Hamas & the PA are doing to the Palestinians is hard to forgive.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel365 Plants Trees In Beit Nechemiah

*"Go out to the mountains and bring leafy branches of olive trees, pine trees, myrtles, palms and other leafy trees to make booths, as it is written"*
_Nehemiah 8:15 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=168A1819A1A2962

tz’-U ha-HAR v’-ha-VEE-u a-lay ZA-yit va-a-lay AYTZ SHE-men va-a-LAY ha-DAS va-a-LAY t’-ma-REEM va-a-LAY AYTZ a-VOT la-a-SOT su-KOT ka-ka-TUV


----------



## Mindful

Shabbat Shalom, everyone.


Jewish Practice Mitzvahs & Traditions Shabbat Shabbat Prayers
*Eshet Chayil Hebrew and English Text*


Eshet Chayil Hebrew and English Text


----------



## Mindful

_David Ben-Gurion with his wife and others at the Haifa docks to see the last contingent of British troops leave Israel on July 4, 1948. _Bettmann/Getty.


----------



## Mindful

- 
February 25, 2020

Deadline reports how Netflix has snapped up the rights to _The Life Ahead_, an Italian drama in which Sophia Loren plays a Holocaust survivor. Reading this, I have been reminded of Loren’s support for Israel and the Jewish people.

She was set to perform a one-woman show back in 2016 (I am not entirely sure what happened with this, but I don’t think it went ahead, because I cannot find one report or photo about it. When Sophia Loren comes to Israel, you tend to know about it).

Before that, she was here in 2006 to attend the 70th birthday celebrations of Zubin Mehta, and before that in 1999 for Mehta’s 30th anniversary as director of the Israel Symphony Orchestra.

Sophia Loren, Fan of Israel


----------



## Mindful

*Coronavirus and the Biblical Quarantine*
by Rabbi Benjamin Blech

Public health officials around the world are desperately trying to cope with the spread of the coronavirus. There is growing fear that a global pandemic may be impossible to stop. So far, this respiratory illness has infected more than 75,000 people and killed at least 2000 to the best of our knowledge. Cruise ships, unwitting tourists, travelers and others are slowly transmitting this angel of death to destinations far from its Chinese source.

Modern medicine, with all of its miracles, is stymied. There is no cure. The best and only solution for now is quarantine. Those suspected of being carriers need to be isolated. Contact with the infected is simply too dangerous.

There is a biblical parallel of quarantine that Jewish scholars viewed from a moral perspective.

The book of Leviticus describes the _metzora_, a person afflicted with _tzara'at_, a disease commonly mistranslated as leprosy. In fact, the disease is a spiritual malady, primarily caused by speaking slander about others. The _metzora_ is someone who was, in Hebrew, _motzi ra _- an originator of evil talk, and he was to be quarantined, sent outside of the camp, sparing the community from his ability to infect others with his destructive gossip.

Thus, the biblical quarantine was intended not to isolate a carrier of physical disease but rather of moral turpitude.

Coronavirus and the Biblical Quarantine


----------



## Sixties Fan

Happy Adar

A Scroll of Esther stored in a beautiful case (Shutterstock).



*In the third year of his reign, he gave a banquet for all the officials and courtiers—the administration of Persia and Media*
_Esther 1:3 (The Israel Bible™)_

_Hear the verse in Hebrew_https://israel365.acemlnb.com/lt.php?s=a4c61f9455954d6853e21dc458bb63bd&i=194A2326A1A3544

bish-NAT sha-LOSH l’-mol-KHO a-SAH mish-TEH l’-khol sa-RAV va-a-va-DAV KHAYL pa-RAS u-ma-DAI ha-par-t’-MEEM v’-sa-RAY ha-m’-dee-NOT l’-fa-NAV

Today is the first day (Rosh Chodesh) of the Hebrew month of Adar, when we celebrate Purim! The Scroll of Esther begins with a banquet, but what reason was there to celebrate in Ahasuerus’s third year? The answer is all about the Land of Israel (of course!) The prophet Yirmiyahu, who lived at the end of the first Temple period, prophesied that the Children of Israel would be in exile for 70 years (Jeremiah 29:10). According to the Sages (Megilla 11b), Ahasuerus erroneously calculated that these 70 years had elapsed and that Hashem had forsaken the Jewish people and the Land of Israel. Not only did he host a celebratory banquet, but the Sages add that he donned the vestments of the high priest and used captured vessels from the Beit Hamikdash to emphasize this point. Punishment was exacted on Queen Vashti, wife of Ahasuerus and the granddaughter of Nebuchadnezzar, the wicked ruler who had destroyed the Temple. The Sages teach that Vashti convinced her husband not to allow the rebuilding of the Beit Hamikdashin Yerushalayim during his reign. Therefore, Vashti is punished. The rest of the story that unfolds is therefore all about the connection between the People of Israel and the Land of Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Purim | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan

Must-Know Purim Words and Phrases | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli Arab, and proud to be a Zionist ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli song for Eurovision selected - Music & Entertainment


----------



## Sixties Fan

Purim in the Community | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Video: Purim in Tel Aviv in the 1930s ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/this-is-in-our-hands/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Caught on camera. A praying interlude by Arab and Israeli MDA paramedics, during a hectic day.






Jewish House Mafia.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

The world is grim these days. COVID-19 has driven people indoors. Streets are desolate. Spirits are low.

The dangers of the hour and the global pain and suffering are very real, but there may also be points of light that we can take away.

https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/belief/articles/points-of-light


----------



## Mindful

^ Physical distancing, social closeness: Over and over we’ve heard the call to “socially distance” ourselves from others. And yet, while on the surface COVID-19 has physically separated us, in other ways it has become the catalyst to socially connect us in new ways. Perhaps, as I’ve heard suggested, the term “social distancing” should be replaced with “physical distancing.” The virus has drawn us closer to one another in new and rewarding ways.

Reaching out gives meaning: There is a spiritual maxim that at moments of greatest personal concern, one should direct one's thoughts, prayers, and actions to others. By channeling concern away from ourselves toward the well-being of others we can be personally uplifted.

Ennobling our physical blessings: Refraining from shaking hands, limiting our walking in public spaces, covering our mouths and noses when coughing or sneezing can give us an opportunity to reevaluate the role of these physical blessings—hands, feet, mouths. The imposition of such restrictions teaches us to use our physical attributes with greater care and purpose—to give with our hands, to step up and help with our feet, to choose carefully the words that come out of our mouths.

Reflection and self-growth: The Sabbath, in the Jewish tradition, has been described as a day for reflection. Rabbi Abraham Joshua Heschel said that while during the week we focus on “having more,” the Sabbath is a time to “be more.” Now, the enforced "Sabbath" of being homebound brings a host of challenges that are different for each of us, but it also gives us an opportunity for personal reflection and growth.

Self-restraint: Over the years, my goal as a rabbi has always been to “show up” in times of need. But today, as a senior with cardiac history, I’ve been forced to adopt a different approach: to try to offer support from a distance. In Jewish mystical tradition such restraint is called _koach hatzimtzum_—the power of holding back. After all, by showing up on the scene not only would I be jeopardizing myself, I would also be putting others at risk. Yet even in these circumstances, we can all do our best to “be there” by reaching out, making a few calls, finding creative ways to connect, especially with those who are alone.

These are times that demand a thoughtful balance. We are understandably frightened for our own sakes and for the well-being of family, friends, for those close to us, and for the entire world community. Still, however difficult the time, we must push ourselves to do all we can to remain hopeful and to find safe and creative ways to join together—breathing and living the message that a little bit of light pushes away the darkness.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Live "concert" with Yaakov Shwekey
					

Join live as the leading Jewish music singer performs from his home in the U.S.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Passover Recipes | Kosher.com
					

Kosher.com is your partner in making this year’s Passover as memorable as possible. Browse our 2021 Passover recipes, complete with some fresh favorites and new takes on traditional Passover dishes.




					www.kosher.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Badly-Hit Israeli Town Succeeds in Beating Coronavirus | United with Israel
					

While the small, mostly-religious town of Telzstone was badly hit by the virus, the steps taken to thwart contagion led to no new infections in the past week.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Innovation Saves Lives Around the World | United with Israel
					

The tiny, startup nation is at the forefront of innovation leading to a solution to the coronavirus crisis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

Seder Alone.













						Seder for One: How to Make it Meaningful - aish.com
					

All alone for Passover Seder? Don't despair!




					www.aish.com


----------



## gtopa1

You are never alone while God touches your heart.

Greg


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where To Find Songs for Your Passover Seder | My Jewish Learning
					

Singing is traditionally a major part of the Passover seder, and it certainly makes for a more festive and participatory ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Prepare the Seder Plate
					

A quick presentation for preparing and arranging the items used at the Passover Seder.




					www.chabad.org


----------



## Likkmee

At the moment the best part is there is not much hearing about the place. I suppose they'll charge the world media with antisemitism .


----------



## Sixties Fan

This year’s ‘virtual’ seders have an ancient echo, says Haggadah historian
					

Through prosperity and darkness -- and now again in modernity -- the retelling of the Exodus story has evolved alongside the Jewish people. Prof. Vanessa Ochs traces the journey




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Efrat Sings Together
					

Efrat resident Moshe Kesselman organized some of his fellow residents of Efrat to sing Psalm 54 together, while separated by the Coronavirus.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MJB12741

One of my favorite things about Israel is how when ever & were ever there is a crises, Israel is working to solve it.  Case in point Covid 19.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Under Passover lockdown, thousands take to balconies to sing ‘Mah Nishtana’
					

With families confined at home, country belts out Four Questions, traditionally sung by youngest member of household, asking 'Why is this night different from every other night?'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet a googly eyed gator and have a seder in space in new Passover books
					

Award-winning authors and illustrators transport the whole family through place and time, teaching about the beauty of the holiday -- along with a few other lessons, too




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Passover medley of unity - performed by 3 Israelis of different sectors
					

Haredi, secular, and Religious Zionist musicians work together to perform 'porch music,' offering a Passover medley of faith and hope.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pesach Rolls
					






					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

33 Passover Fish Recipes Your Family Will Love
					

Fish is perfect for Passover and year round.  In my house, fish is a touchy subject because my husband and I don’t see eye to eye. I like it—hubby, not so much.




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Oft-Misquoted Catchphrase of the Exodus | My Jewish Learning
					

Whether you heard it in “Spaceballs” or learned it in Hebrew school, “Let my people go” has been the catchphrase ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why The Exodus Was So Significant | My Jewish Learning
					

Meaning of Exodus. Themes and Theology of Pasover. Passover, Commemorating the Exodus. Featured Articles on Passover. Jewish Holidays




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Passover disappointment and revelation in Israel
					

As devastating as the coronavirus pandemic is, it may bring the benefit—as it seems to have already done in Israel—of inspiring greater appreciation of one’s home country.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF Develops Emergency Respirators, Deploys Them in Israeli Hospital | United with Israel
					

A team of soldiers collaborated with doctors to convert home respirators into hospital-grade devices for treating anesthetized coronavirus patients with severe conditions.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Defense Company Begins Production of Thousands of Advanced Ventilators | United with Israel
					

The production line at Elbit Systems Land Division is on track to producing 3,000 ventilators by the end of May, according to a senior source.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim EMT Volunteer Brings Holiday Light to Quarantined Elderly Coronavirus Patient
					

She called her family in Bnei Brak for help, but Bnei Brak was under a lockdown, and no one would have been to leave town, much less enter the quarantine hotel.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Ranks #1 for Covid Response, #5 in Anti-virus Innovations | United with Israel
					

Israel is not only ranking at the top for the safest place to be amid the pandemic, but also fifth among 20 for innovative solutions to COVID-19.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Isolation to Revelation: The Jewish View on Music During Challenging Times | United with Israel
					

Musicians take to social media and Zoom in an effort to raise spirits and decrease loneliness during the coronavirus lockdown.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Mission Impossible – Mossad Brings Ventilators and Masks To Israel | United with Israel
					

The Mossad has taken an active role in Israel’s fight against coronavirus.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

​





​




A beautiful shot of Ein Gedi in the Spring​



*My beloved to me is a spray of henna blooms From the vineyards of Ein Gedi*

_Song of Songs 1:14 (The Israel Bible™)_

esh-KOL ha-KO-fer do-DEE lee b’-khar-MAY ayn GE-dee

Ein Gedi is located on the western shores of the Dead Sea. It is a lush oasis to this day, providing an abundance of water in a hot climate, surrounded in all directions by arid desert regions. According to the Vilna Gaon, this verse hints to the days of Yehoshua, when the Children of Israel entered Eretz Yisrael. Located near the Jordan River, Ein Gedi is near the border that the Israelites crossed upon entering the land. Just as the henna tree was a permanent fixture of this region, Hashem’s presence became a permanent fixture on earth when the People of Israel entered the Land of Israel as a nation for the first time. Passover is over and we now enter the summer months in Israel, when the land is fully blooming. While we can’t enjoy them in person this year, we can still share these beautiful pictures!​


----------



## Sixties Fan

​




A boat peacefully glides along the Sea of Galilee​



*And he said, “Thus said Hashem: This wadi shall be full of pools*
_II Kings 3:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

va-YO-mer KOH a-MAR a-do-NAI a-SOH ha-NA-khal ha-ZEH gay-VEEM gay-VEEM

When the kings and their armies face death due to lack of water, Elisha prophesies that the valley will be filled with pools of water. Thus, they will be saved from death, and will be able to quench their thirst. There have been many times in history, from biblical through modern times, when the People of Israel needed miracles in order to have sufficient water. The most famous biblical example is the rock that provided water for the Israelites in the desert. In modern times, one of the many miracles in the creation and prospering of the State of Israel has been the ability to find sufficient water to literally make the desert bloom. For example, Israeli farmers have pioneered innovative drip irrigation methods that have allowed Israel to become leaders in agriculture. Today, Israel is literally overflowing with water as the Kinneret, Israel’s main water source, has almost completely filled.​


----------



## Mindful

*From tough thrillers to whimsical comedies: how Israeli TV became a force to be reckoned with*
This small, mysterious country is now making dramas that the whole world wants to watch. Ed Power explains why.

The third series of Fauda has just arrived on Netflix

For many years, Nordic noir was the dominant force in foreign-language television. Hits such as The Bridge and Borgen wooed British audiences with their melancholic landscapes, taut dialogue and impressive knitwear.

But this small-screen pre‑eminence has been replaced by offerings from a country that could not be further removed from the introversion and cautious pacing of Nordic TV. Israel is in some ways the anti-Scandinavia. The weather is hot, the people outspoken, the history bloody and disputed.

Yet as a source of must-see television, the country has emerged as an international force to be reckoned with. And it has done so while avoiding becoming locked into a particular genre. Nordic TV can often seem to consist of different flavours of the same fatalistic murder mystery format. In Israel, by contrast, diversity is the watchword. From action to comedy via human-interest drama, anything goes....

*From tough thrillers to whimsical comedies: how Israeli TV became a force to be reckoned with*


----------



## Mindful

Fauda.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Olympian Shares Training Regimen, Raises Money for Coronavirus Relief
					

Israel’s Sagi Muki raises his hands as he celebrates after winning in the men’s under-81 kilograms weight category during the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Locked down? Open up to… rising Israeli musician Oren Lavie
					

The promising 43-year-old singer may not be a household name just yet -- but a Grammy nomination and a YouTube video with 34 million hits indicate a star on the rise




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Beautiful Haifa.

Where the B’haians Are free to practice.

Unlike in Iran.

Apartheid?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Star-Studded online event celebrates San Remo Conference centennial
					

Special online event is being held to mark 100th anniversary of historic post-WWI meeting of  Allied powers.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yom Hazikaron: Israel's Memorial Day | My Jewish Learning
					

Every year Israel marks Yom HaZikaron, a day to remember Israeli soldiers who have fallen in battle. For 24 hours the nation mourns its heroes, and at 11 am the entire country observes a two-minute standstill of all traffic and daily activities.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

04/28 Links Pt1: Remembrance Day to Independence Day: From Holocaust to rebirth; ‘US Prepared to Recognize Application of Israeli Law to Areas of the West Bank’
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Independence Day torch-lighting ceremony on Mt. Herzl
					

Ceremony marking switch from Memorial Day to Independence Day begins with no audience this year due to coronavirus crisis.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Jewrovision Song Contest on Israel's Independence Day
					

Watch the Jewrovision Song Contest, featuring guest singer Yishai Ribo, in honor of Israel's 72nd Independence Day.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Journey to Israeli Independence: Key Moments to the Day that Changed Jewish History
					

Key Moments about the day that changed Jewish history, with the establishment of the modern state of Israel. By veteran Israeli tour guide Peter Abelow.




					israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​





​




A lily pond in the Kiryat Sefer urban park in Tel Aviv​



*His younger kinsman, Otniel the Kenizzite, captured it; and Kalev gave him his daughter Achsah in marriage*
_Judges 1:13 (The Israel Bible™)_

וַיִּלְכְּדָהּ עָתְנִיאֵל בֶּן־קְנַז אֲחִי כָלֵב הַקָּטֹן מִמֶּנּוּ וַיִּתֶּן־לוֹ אֶת־עַכְסָה בִתּוֹ לְאִשָּׁה

va-yil-k’-DAH ot-nee-AYL ben k’-NAZ a-KHEE kha-LAYV ha-ka-TON mi-ME-nu va-yi-ten LO et akh-SAH vi-TO l’-i-SHAH

This verse, describing the conquest of Kiryat Sefer, demonstrates Otniel the Kenizzite’s power as a military leader. However, Otniel is more than just a strategic tactician. The classic commentator Rashi (Joshua 15:15) notes that Kiryat Sefer, which means ‘the city of the book,’ gets its name from an incident that occurred after Moshe’s death. Due to the people’s profound sadness, many biblical laws were forgotten. However, Otniel, with his great intellectual prowess, relearns and restores these commandments. Hence, we see that Otniel is not only a great warrior; he is also a great Torah scholar. Similarly, today’s Israeli army has many soldier-scholars who combine "the book and the sword" in their service of God and the Jewish people.​


----------



## Sixties Fan

​



​



​





​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Israeli judoka raises quarter million shekels to help fight virus
					

Sagi Muki reached his goal thanks to an anonymous U.S. donor who purchased a suit the athlete wore during 2019 Judo World Championship, where he won the gold medal, on a condition the judoka keeps it in his possession and never puts it up for sale




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

> Born on this day 122 year ago, was Golda Meir. From humble roots in Kiev, to growing up in Milwaukee, she made aliyah and became Israel's famously no nonsense stateswoman and 4th prime minister.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1256911494756917248


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Shines in International Corona Media Coverage | United with Israel
					

Media coverage during the coronavirus crisis went from criticism of Israel at the beginning of the pandemic to outright praise and recognition of the Jewish state's innovation and achievements.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

FULL CIRCLE: 1st Capital of the Israelite Kingdom Renews Ancient Winemaking Tradition | United with Israel
					

'Wine gladdens Man’s heart,' King David wrote in his Psalms 3,000 years ago, and he was referring to the wines of Judea and Samaria.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Israeli Bonds in Asian Markets Raise Billion | United with Israel
					

Join the world's largest pro-Israel community with over 9 million members! By sharing biblical, historical and modern perspectives, we promote worldwide unity with the People, Country and Land of Israel. Join here –> https://unitedwithisrael.org




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Medical Clowns Calm Corona Chaos | United with Israel
					

Israel's medical clowns are part of the country's therapeutic process, including during the coronavirus pandemic.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Plans New Travel Program with 6 Other Nations Beating Corona | United with Israel
					

Seven nations that are winning the war against COVID-19 are preparing to launch a new travel program to revive the international tourism industry.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Massive Shark Joins Israelis for a Swim Near Eilat | United with Israel
					

Israelis snorkeling off the coast got a surprise visitor: a huge whale shark that joined them for a swim.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

CORONA-FREE: First Israeli Hospital Closes its Corona Ward | United with Israel
					

The corona ward in this hospital treated some of the worst coronavirus cases in the country, but is now shuttered because all its patients have gone home.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Happy Dolphins Frolicking off Israel’s Shore
					

The band of aquatic mammals was happily playing in the waves.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel reports no new deaths since Tuesday from COVID-19
					

At least 10,527 have recovered from the virus; southern Bedouin town of Hura leads the country in infection rate, with 20 new confirmed cases in the past three days; Israel to begin conducting serological tests




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF Prepares Iftar Meals for Muslim Soldiers | United with Israel
					

Video posting in Arabic shows an IDF officer demonstrating how the army prepares the special daily meal for Muslim soldiers to break the fast during Ramadan.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Open Markets Are Coming Back and They’re Spectacular
					

As of Thursday, Israel's open markets which give the country so much of its flare, colors, fragrances and music, are permitted to operate, subject to the Health Ministry's regulations.Olivier




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Lag B’Omer Special: Rare Bar-Kochva Revolt Coin Discovered at the Foot of the Temple Mount
					

The revolt lasted about five years, causing heavy casualties among the Roman legions – so much so that they had to deploy large military units from around the Roman Empire to complete their ranks.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Defense World
					

View News at Defense World



					www.defenseworld.net


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​





​




Olive tree in the old city of Jerusalem (Shutterstock)​



*Hashem named you "Verdant olive tree, Fair, with choice fruit." But with a great roaring sound He has set it on fire, And its boughs are broken.*
_Jeremiah 11:16 (The Israel Bible™)_

זַיִת רַעֲנָן יְפֵה פְרִי־תֹאַר קָרָא יְהֹוָה שְׁמֵךְ לְקוֹל הֲמוּלָּה גְדֹלָה הִצִּית אֵשׁ עָלֶיהָ וְרָעוּ דָּלִיּוֹתָיו

ZA-yit ra-a-NAN y’-FAY f’-ree TO-ar ka-RA a-do-NAI sh’-MAYKH l’-KOL ha-mu-LAH g’-do-LAH hi-TZEET AYSH a-LE-ha v’-ra-U da-li-yo-TAV

The first time the olive tree is mentioned in the Bible is when Noach checks to see if the floodwaters have receded. When the dove returns with an olive branch in its mouth, Noach knows that the water has receded sufficiently and life has begun anew (Genesis 8:11, 21).

Pure olive oil was also used for the lighting of the golden menorah lamp in the Beit Hamikdash, as well as to anoint priests and kings as part of their initiation. One lesson we can take from the olive is that just like an olive yields oil only when pressed, so too, as human beings, when we are pressed between the millstones of life, our best selves emerge.​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Living underground before the Romans? 2,000-year-old rooms found by Western Wall
					

Purpose of unique ancient complex still unclear, but indicates possible subterranean Second Temple-era life in Jerusalem's Old City prior to the Roman conquest in 70 CE




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Ria_Longhorn

*The Hurva's symbolism*

_Twice destroyed and twice rebuilt, the Hurva's synagogue is a symbol of the Jewish people's tenacious insistence to its rightful land against all odds._

A dedication ceremony [was held ten years ago on the] first day of Nissan, for the Hurva (literally “ruin”) Synagogue, located in the middle of the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem’s Old City.

More than just a house of prayer, the Hurva was a venue for key historical events – Herzl’s visit to Jerusalem, a recruitment ceremony for Ze’ev Jabotinsky’s Jewish Legion, the honoring of pro-Zionist British High Commissioner Sir Herbert Samuel – leading to the reestablishment of Jewish sovereignty.

It symbolizes, perhaps more than any other site, the Jewish people’s yearnings to return to its homeland. It is concrete proof that Judaism cannot be reduced solely to an abstract religious faith devoid of national aspirations, as some – most notably German Jews of the the 19th century and contemporary Jewish anti-Zionists – attempted to claim.

While the Western Wall has been the focal point of prayers for redemption, the Hurva has been at the center of Jewish activism to maintain a presence in the Land of Israel.

Already in the Second Century CE, less than a hundred years after the destruction of the Second Temple and the end of Jewish sovereignty, a synagogue existed on the Hurva site. During the Byzantine era it was here that a road leading to the Jewish Quarter and to the Temple Mount broke off from the main market plaza known as the Cardo. In the 13th century it was called the Ashkenazi compound by European Jews who had “returned” to their homeland.

But Jews faced constant opposition. In Jerusalem, which was known to have a special religious meaning for Jews, a Muslim decree was strictly enforced. According to historian Arie Morgenstern, Muslims wanted “to prevent, heaven forbid, the realization of Jewish hopes regarding the prophecies that foresaw the return to Zion and the rebuilding of Jerusalem.”

Nevertheless, at the end of the 17th century, the Muslim political leadership gave Jews permission to build after the existing Ashkenazi synagogue collapsed. Just before 1700, driven by belief in an imminent messianic redemption, Rabbi Judah the Pious gathered about 1,500 followers from Moravia and Germany and left for Jerusalem to erect a house of prayer.

But after the rabbi’s sudden death’ his demoralized followers were unable to defray their many debts. In 1720, frustrated Muslim creditors set fire to the synagogue, expelled the Ashkenazi community and forbid them to return.

Still, Jewish aspirations could not be extinguished. A century later, a new religio-nationalist revival was born – under the leadership of Rabbi Menachem Mendel of Shklov, one of the most outstanding students of the Vilna Gaon. He saw the rebuilding of the Hurva as having kabbalistic significance – a tikkun that would lead to the rebuilding of the entire city, a precursor to the arrival of the Messiah.

Thanks to British and Austrian diplomatic assistance, various geopolitical upheavals and funds from Sir Moses Montefiore, the Rothschilds and communities as far-flung as St. Petersburg, Baghdad, Cairo and India, building began in 1855. The Ottoman sultan’s own architect, Assad Effendi, conceived an audacious project that dominated the skyline at a time when non-Muslim houses of prayer were to show deference to Mosques.

From the time it was finished in 1864 until it was blown up by the Jordanian Legion during the 1948 War of Independence, the Hurva was undoubtedly the most impressive synagogue in the land of Israel. A harbinger of Jewish sovereignty, construction coincided with a renewed influx of Jews (in 1860 there was a Jewish majority in Jerusalem), and its destruction marked the establishment of a Jewish state.

FOR 19 years, until the Six Day War, the Hurva lay desolate. And even after Israel gained control over Jerusalem and ensured freedom of worship for all faiths, fear of disrupting the delicate religious equilibrium paralyzed efforts to rebuild the ruins – until agreement was reached that Effendi’s edifice would be restored, thus maintaining the status quo.

Twice destroyed and twice rebuilt, the Hurva is a symbol of the Jewish people’s tenacious insistence on returning to its rightful land against all odds. To name something that is built a “ruin” reveals a stubborn unwillingness to accept the present reality as unassailable.

This refusal to be deterred by setbacks, this unfailing hope for redemption – whether physical or spiritual – is the secret of the miracle that is the Jewish state.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

_Come, follow me and I will show you a place where heaven and earth appear to meet in a kiss: this is Jerusalem._









						WATCH: The Incredible Miracle of Jerusalem Day | United with Israel
					

Yom Yerushalayim, Jerusalem Day, celebrates the miracle that is modern-day Jerusalem.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: The liberation of Jerusalem
					

On this day in the Hebrew calendar, we celebrate the liberation of Jerusalem in the 1967 Six Day War.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In biggest gathering since virus hit, 5,000 pack Tel Aviv beachfront concert
					

Show put on to support starving artists, reportedly with police okay, though attendees appear to fail to maintain social distancing regulations




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 10 greatest mysteries in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Where is the Ark of the Covenant hidden? What is that manmade mound of rocks in the Sea of Galilee? And who built the Israeli Stonehenge?




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

6 delicious and easy to make dishes to help you celebrate Shavuot - ISRAEL21c
					

Shavuot is the dairy holiday in Israel, and we've brought together six of our special Tayim recipes to help you create an unforgettable meal for the holiday.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Asiatic Lion Cubs Born at Jerusalem Zoo | United with Israel
					

The names and the sex of the young cubs are still unknown, and they are presently spending quality time alone with their mother.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

JERUSALEM DAY: Celebrating the Return to Israel’s Ancient Capital | United with Israel
					

The IDF reunified the eternal Jewish capital during the Six Day War, when the surrounding Arab countries vowed to destroy the State of Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Arab commentator: Israel has made miracles happen out of the impossible, as the Arab world languishes in failure

Syrian Journalist Thaer Al-Nashef: Israel Does Not Groom Arab Dictators; Arab Societies Are Responsible for Their Own Fate


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

The oldest video footage of Jerusalem you will ever see
					

Truly remarkable.




					israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Mathematician Awarded Prestigious 2020 Shaw Prize | United with Israel
					

David Kazhdan is the first Israeli ever to receive the prize, dubbed the 'Nobel of the East.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

3,500-year-old Canaanite prison scene discovered by 6-year-old on a hike
					

A family outing near the Gaza border became a treasure hunt as a priceless tiny Canaanite clay impression caught the eye of Imri Elya




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Israeli university among Top 10 universities for producing Nobel
Prizes

Top 10 universities for producing Nobel prizewinners


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What Ruth Can Teach Us About Celebrating Shavuot | My Jewish Learning
					

In preparation for God’s appearance on Mount Sinai, Moses and the Israelite people “stood at the foot of the mountain” ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful

*Why Amare Stoudemire Learns Torah*



A fascinating interview about the beauty of Judaism with basketball star Omri Casspi.





__





						Why Amare Stoudemire Learns Torah - aish.com
					

Related Posts:A Jerusalem Basketball Game Experience




					www.aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

​




A cave in the Judean Desert, possibly where King David isolated himslef while on the run. (Shutterstock)​


----------



## Sixties Fan

View stunning ‘Tel Aviv From Above’ in aerial photo series shot during lockdown
					

As denizens of the Big Orange slowly return to the outdoor activities, tennis courts, beaches, and volleyball courts offer a photogenic opportunity




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MartyNYC

Muslim physician & human rights activist Dr Qanta Ahmed: Beautiful Israel

This is the Land


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish and a Palestinian scientist team up for MIT at-home coronavirus test
					

Jonathan Gootenberg and Omar Abudayyeh are now the only researchers allowed inside the McGovern Institute, working relentlessly on an efficient, inexpensive test kit for COVID-19




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Martin Luther King, Jr.: Israel is one of the great outposts of democracy in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

1,800 years ago, sages prohibited drinking from this ‘idolatrous’ waterspout
					

Anxious to prevent bending to worship idols, Talmudic rabbis would have frowned at richly decorated humanized lion gargoyle, uncovered at Tzippori National Park in northern Israel




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## Sixties Fan

I found another Gem which takes us on walking tours around Israel.  Enjoy


----------



## Sixties Fan

​




The Jordan River, near the location where Israel entered the Land for the first time (Shutterstock)​


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## rylah

*We'll meet again*

I'm usually not into this kind of TV shows,
but this one was thought through very carefully and in a meaningful way.

The story is about five Israelis who in the transformation of their closest relatives to Haredi way of life, eventually lost contact with them. Some for several years, some decades. On their journey to attempt revive the relationship, they're moving to the most orthodox neighborhood in Jerusalem, where they will meet people who will help them in finding their relatives and be their emissaries in approaching and helping them bridge the gaps.

But on one condition - for the initial 36 hours they will follow them everywhere, home, family, observing their daily activity and life in the community - but all along that part of their interaction they must remain silent. After which they get to open up, get to know each other's personal story, and get out what was kept in their hearts before meeting and after being around them, the things that angered them, that conflicts with their attitudes, and otherwise impressed and changed.

However along that process, as they get to talk to their emissaries, who are supposed to help them, they also find out that instead of being from the "other side" they are actually them and their lost relatives in one person, and have much more in common with their specific personal story than apparent.

For example, Ya'akov Buzaglo a famous retired soccer player, who himself lived in that neighborhood, meets young Rabbi 'Ofir who beyond regular Torah lessons also couches his students in martial arts as a way of breaking the distance to mentor them and develop stronger connection. El'ad Mizrahi a children actor meets with Reuven, who not only happens to be from the same Rabbinic court as his twin brother, but actually became Haredi following a serious accident which he miraculously survived leaving but a broken nail on a toe, exactly as El'ad experienced weeks prior to joining the project.  Shosh Ohr who lost touch with her eldest son, meets Ye'el a mother of 11 who works as a government employee, who while trying to find brides simultaneously for her four eldest sons, goes though struggles with a younger son rebelling against her care, while realizing that her judgment of Ya'el was ignorant upon learning that she almost lost him months after birth due to a stroke.

Gil Pinkas met Refael an education advisor who managed to find a correct expression and balance for his passions and talents becoming Haredi with close support of his family, unlike what happened to his brother, while managing to open him up to Jerusalem. And Bela Raboy who on the path to connect with her father meets Dr. Nourit, arts collector, researcher and Torah teacher for women, but her personal story is not much revealed, only as much as a very noble woman capable and willing to give her support and help.

And through all that conflict and transformation they proceed together trying to locate their relatives, first approaching them indirectly, to eventually arrange for them to meet...


(It's probably going to be relatively short, 5-6 chapters.
Subtitles might also be helpful for those learning Hebrew)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Hayom has learned that for the first time, Israel's National Planning and Construction Authority has decided on an action plan to preserve Israel's open areas as part of its overall strategy for the year 2040.

The plan includes the location and mapping of some 500 wet and dry natural habitats, the location of some 400 biodiverse areas, and proposals for 80 new nature reserves to protect them. Additionally, some 55 of the country's existing nature reserves are slated for expansion.



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/06/02/israel-plans-80-new-nature-reserves-by-2040/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

*Israel Fans*
1 hr · 

WHO AM I? (By Anon)


Big Cheeks. A grandson of slaves, a boy was born in a poor neighborhood of New Orleans known as the "Back of Town." His father abandoned the family when the child was an infant. His mother became a prostitute and the boy and his sister had to live with their grandmother. Early in life he proved to be gifted for music and with three other kids he sang in the streets of New Orleans. His first gains were coins that were thrown to them.
A Jewish family, Karnofsky, who had emigrated from Lithuania to the USA, had pity for the 7-year-old boy and brought him into their home. Initially giving 'work' in the house, to feed this hungry child. There he remained and slept in this Jewish family's home where, for the first time in his life, he was treated with kindness and tenderness. When he went to bed, Mrs. Karnovsky sang him a Russian lullaby that he would sing with her. Later, he learned to sing and play several Russian and Jewish songs. Over time, this boy became the adopted son of this family. The Karnofskys gave him money to buy his first musical instrument, as was the custom in the Jewish families. They sincerely admired his musical talent. 
Later, when he became a professional musician and composer, he used these Jewish melodies in compositions, such as St. James Infirmary and Go Down Moses. The little black boy grew up and wrote a book about this Jewish family who had adopted him in 1907. In memory of this family and until the end of his life, he wore a Star of David and said that in this family, he had learned "how to live real life and determination."
You might recognize his name. This little boy was called: Louis "Satchmo" Armstrong. Louis Armstrong proudly spoke fluent Yiddish! And "Satchmo" is Yiddish for "Big Cheeks"!


----------



## Mindful

The Flowers of Israel
This photo shows a field with some of the many beautiful flowers of the land of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

I came across this poem in an American Jewish newspaper  published in 1850, but I found that it was written by a sub-editor of the London Globe, Edward Raleigh Moran, in 1843. 













						A Zionist, philo-semitic poem from 1843: “Lines to a Fair Jewess”
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Mindful

*Rabbi Celso Cukierkorn Bestselling Author and Speaker*

Black Lives matter!

Did you know that Israel is the only country in history who has brought in black people from Africa not to work for us or be slaves, but to build with us and be brothers.

In 1991 we rescued over 14,000 black Ethiopian Jews in 36 hours and brought them home to Israel!!!

Today they number 125,000+ strong after having been separated from the rest of the jewish community for 2,500 years...in Israel Black Lives Matter


----------



## rylah

*Safed, Israel’s mystical holy city*

Here is the place where Jewish Law was codified,
and were produced essential Kabalistic writings. 

Allegorically compared to the element of water,
its alleys, doors and narrow streets are typically colored blue.

A city is with a unique dimension.

**


----------



## Mindful

We wish you and your family a beautiful, safe and great Shabbat from all of us here in Israel. שבת שלום!!


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> We wish you and your family a beautiful, safe and great Shabbat from all of us here in Israel. שבת שלום!!
> 
> View attachment 349204



Peaceful and fulfilling Shabbat
to You too Neshamah!

This week's Parsha is amazing...


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you and your family a beautiful, safe and great Shabbat from all of us here in Israel. שבת שלום!!
> 
> View attachment 349204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful and fulfilling Shabbat
> to You too Neshamah!
> 
> This week's Parsha is amazing...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Today's Israel Photo - Sun Rays over the Galilee
Israel's Galilee region is one of the most beautiful in the country with many breathtaking landscapes.




AISH.COM


----------



## MartyNYC

Dr Qanta Ahmed: Beautiful Israel

This is the Land


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Photographers Capture Holy Land's Enchanting Essence | United with Israel
					

'Through my pictures, I show that Israel has deserts and cities, people from all over the world, and ancient and modern history,' said photographer Jodi Sugar.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Repurposes Public Phones Into Lifesaving Defibrillator Stations
					

This is the first time such an endeavor of converting redundant public phone booths into lifesaving devices has been done on a national level




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Arava region marks 30 days of 100% daytime solar use
					

Region in southern Israel gets 100% of its daytime electricity from solar power for a whole month.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						WATCH: 2000-Year-Old Complex Uncovered Near Western Wall | United with Israel
					

Dr. Barak Monnickendam-Givon of the Israel Antiquities Authority describes it as the most astonishing discovery of his career.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Whole Jar from the farmhouse, on the eastern outskirts of Sepphoris (Tzipori). (Photo credit: G. LARON)









						Special vessels show Jewish continuity in Israel after Roman destruction
					

The use of chalkstones vessels did not stop with the destruction of city in the second century CE as previously thought, but continued in the Galilee for at least two more centuries.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

​




The view over Tzorah, the birthplace of Shimshon (Shutterstock)​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How goats could become the next fire fighters - ISRAEL21c
					

Sometimes complex problems require creative solutions. Israeli towns are preventing fires with the help of some unusual firefighters.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the Israeli king of US college tennis - ISRAEL21c
					

No. 1 ranked Daniel Cukierman, 24, rises to national fame at University of Southern California and still plays for Israel at the Davis Cup.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 10 most iconic archeological sites in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

In Israel, peeling back the layers of history is a never-ending pursuit. Findings from thousands of years ago are preserved for the public to explore.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)



I was there and they have such passion for their race and nation
 Even the libs are more conservative than what we call the GOP


----------



## Sixties Fan

Quasar44 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there and they have such passion for their race and nation
> Even the libs are more conservative than what we call the GOP
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
One thing:  Jews are not, and never have been, a race.
I hope you will be able to correct this in the future.

Shalom


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli short animated film on historic ‘Cinema Rex’ wins international award
					

Young Israeli creators use famed Jerusalem British Mandate-period theater that was jointly owned by Jews and Arabs to illustrate how art bridges differences




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Banai exhibit at Tower of David Museum follows a musical family’s journey
					

The renowned clan of actors and musicians made their way from Persia to Israel in 1881, creating a story of survival and success




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli short animated film on historic ‘Cinema Rex’ wins international award
					

Young Israeli creators use famed Jerusalem British Mandate-period theater that was jointly owned by Jews and Arabs to illustrate how art bridges differences




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

My very favorite comedian:


----------



## Mindful

The delight in the Sabbath Day.

*With what does one delight in the day of Shabbat? Rav Yehuda, son of Rav Shmuel bar Sheilat, said in the name of Rav: With a dish of beets, and large fish, and heads of garlic. Rav Hiyya bar Ashi said that Rav said: Even with regard to a small item and one prepared it in deference to Shabbat, it is a delight.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unbreakable Spirit: Newly Discovered Seal Bears Witness to Jewish Resolve After Temple's Destruction | United with Israel
					

Israeli archaeologists discovered a seal in Jerusalem that 'bears witness to the restoration of the City of David in the period of Ezra and Nehemiah.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Wisely, the Zionists focused on agriculture to support Israel’s growing population of both Jews and Arabs. The new immigrants purchased land that was largely semi-arid, much of which had become untillable due to deforestation, soil erosion and neglect. These pioneers cleared rocky fields, built terraces, drained swamps, planted trees, fought soil erosion and desalinated salty land.

Today, Israel is a major exporter of fresh produce and a world leader in agricultural technologies, notwithstanding the reality that Israel’s geography is not naturally hospitable to agriculture. More than half of Israel’s land area is desert, and its climate and dearth of water resources discourage farming.

Imagine: Only 20 percent of Israel’s land area is naturally arable. Yet Israel now produces some 95 percent of its own food requirements.

Much of this success, of course, is owed to Israel’s phenomenal, groundbreaking inventions in agricultural and food technology—starting with drip irrigation and water desalination. Israeli dairy cows are the most productive on the planet.

(full article online)









						How Israel rescued the Promised Land from devastation and neglect
					

Part of the Israeli miracle is the restoration of a depleted, deteriorating land through determination, ingenuity and back-breaking work.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Israel. Just a small part of it...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Huge Kingdom of Judah government complex found near US Embassy in Jerusalem
					

Among the 2,700-year-old finds: 120 inscribed seal impressions on jars at storage facility holding food collected as taxes for kings Hezekiah, Menashe in First Temple times




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

​




Village on the hill in the Golan Heights surrounded by trees and greenery (Shutterstock)​



*There is hope for a tree; If it is cut down it will renew itself; 
Its shoots will not cease*
_Job 14:7 (The Israel Bible™)_

כִּי יֵשׁ לָעֵץ תִּקְוָה אִם־יִכָּרֵת וְעוֹד יַחֲלִיף וְיֹנַקְתּוֹ לֹא תֶחְדָּל

KEE YAYSH la-AYTZ tik-VAH im yi-ka-RAYT v’-OD ya-kha-LEEF v’-yo-nak-TO LO tekh-DAL

Iyov contrasts the passing of man to the death of a tree. Once a man has departed from this world, he cannot be brought back to life. A tree, on the other hand, though seemingly lifeless, can be revived. Similarly, Yeshayahu writes (6:13) that though a tree appears dead after it sheds its leaves, the trunk remains, and from there, the tree will flower again in the spring. Yeshayahu compares the Children of Israel to a tree. Though at times it appears that they have been annihilated and will cease to exist, a holy remnant always remains, from which they will grow anew and flourish.​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​




Over the Jordan River, where Moshe addressed the Nation before his death (Shutterstock)​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Drive-in performances, digital meetups among creative ways to celebrate summer
					

Here are some podcasts, one-time performances, neighborly get-togethers and virtual talks for whiling away Jerusalem's hot summer days




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Lamentation: The Second Temple-era list of Temple priestly families from a stone tablet in Yemen (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/07/29/a-mystery-for-tisha-bav/


----------



## Mindful

Does it get any better than this? The perfect end to a summer day   Location Bugershov Beach.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flint Tools Testifying to Humans Leaving Africa 100,000 Years Ago Discovered in Dimona
					

"This is the first evidence of a ‘Nubian’ flint industry in an archaeological excavation in Israel."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zemirot, or Shabbat Table Songs | My Jewish Learning
					

Table hymns sung during or immediately after Sabbath meals are called zemirot. These medieval songs represent a unique blend of ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canaanite fortress from the middle of the 12 century BCE – The days of the biblical judges, was found by Israel Antiquities Authority and teenage volunteers in an excavation close to Kibbutz Galon, near Kiryat Gat. The site is now being opened for the public free of charge, in a collaboration between Israel Antiquities Authority and the Jewish National Fund (KKL).









						Watch: 3,200-year-old fortress discovered in southern Israel
					

Major archeological find dating back to era of the Judges uncovered near Kiryat Gat. Fortress likely built to repel Philistines, Israelites.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The last blues of Peter Green
					

On December 25, 1980, the Fleetwood Mac founder, who passed away last month, walked into a studio in Tel Aviv and left behind a rare recording of bewitching sadness




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli cyclist Guy Niv is seen on Chemin de la Polytechnique, during the second lap of the Grand Prix Cycliste de Montréal 2018. Photo: Maniacduhockey via Wikimedia Commons.


Guy Niv says he will have goosebumps when he pedals off from the start in Nice on Saturday to become the first Israeli rider to compete in the Tour de France.

The 26-year-old is part of the ambitious Israel Start-Up Nation team that will also be debuting in the world’s greatest cycle race, joining the likes of experienced team mates Dan Martin and Andre Greipel.









						Trailblazer Guy Niv to Become First Israeli to Ride in Tour de France
					

Israeli cyclist Guy Niv is seen on Chemin de la Polytechnique, during the second lap of the Grand Prix Cycliste …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While hunting for arrowheads remains a fun pastime for kids, a group of Israeli archaeologists at Tel Aviv University (TAU) take this pursuit very seriously, using the relics as a key tool in understanding the history of the Holy Land.

Researchers from the TAU Department of Archaeology and Ancient Near East Studies traced the development of arrowheads used in and around Israel since 700 BCE and linked it to key historic events dating to the First and Second Temples.

The researchers showed a model that accurately defines the development of arrowhead types starting from the 7th century BCE.

(full article online)









						Mercenaries' Arrowheads Reveal Holy Land Invasion During 1st Temple Era, Israeli Researchers Discover | United with Israel
					

Researchers tracked the development of weapons used in the Holy Land and concluded that foreign hitmen were involved.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eilat to hold e-sports world championships as planned despite COVID-19
					

Some 100 players to participate in the finals, aired to millions of viewers worldwide * gaming surpasses music and movies combined.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Museum offers capsule tours led by staffers during reopening
					

Following months of coronavirus closure, the country's largest museum seeks creative ways to bring visitors back




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

​


Shabbat sets in over the Old City Walls (Shutterstock)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Huge pre-state photo collection gets new life with third-generation owner
					

Ben Peter took over the family business, The Photo House in Tel Aviv, with a sense of responsibility and a dream




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Evidence of 2,700 years of Jewish history in Jerusalem
					

The paradigm of ‘chutzpah’.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Magnificent Remains of First-Temple Period Palace Discovered under Jerusalem’s Famous Promenade
					

The magnificent structure—built in the period between King Hezekiah and King Josiah—indicates the restoration of Jerusalem after the Assyrian siege of the city in 701 BCE, during the reign of King Hezekiah.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful

*The Israel-Haters Are Going to Hate Ozuna’s Latest Music Video.









						The Israel-Haters Are Going to Hate Ozuna's Latest Music Video
					

The video clip to Ozuna's song Thank You is something the haters are really going to hate.



					www.israellycool.com
				



*


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Israeli Player Debuts in MLB, Shuts Down Yankees | United with Israel
					

After Dean Kremer pitched an incredible game in his major league debut, he spoke Hebrew in the post game interview.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Model Diplomacy: First Israeli Featured in Dubai Fashion Shoot | United with Israel
					

'I am very honored to be the first Israeli model to shoot here,' said Israeli model May Tager. 'I am very proud to represent my country!'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Discover 12 Ancient Inscriptions Showing Widespread Literacy During First Temple Era | United with Israel
					

Police forensic handwriting expert teams up with archaeologists to make major discoveries about life during biblical times.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Hey Tinmore,

Young Jews and Arabs playing together:


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Rosh Hashanah musical parody that never gets old
					

Get ready to dance!




					israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

29 Recipes to Enhance Your Rosh Hashanah Table
					






					www.chabad.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rosh Hashanah FAQ: All About the Jewish New Year | My Jewish Learning
					

What is Rosh Hashanah about exactly?What is a shofar? When is Rosh Hashanah 2022? Click here to find out. What ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Rosh Hashanah Videos To Get You in the High Holiday Mood
					

What’s the best way to celebrate Rosh Hashanah? Here are some of the best High Holiday-inspired musical covers.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Second Temple Era Inkwell Discovered in Gush Etzion
					

A rare archaeological find was discovered at the Horvat Brachot excavation site in Gush Etzion: a complete inkwell dating to the end of the Second Temple period.The dig is conducted by the Archeol




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ring in 5781 with Jewish calendar that puts an artistic spin on time
					

The Misaviv Hebrew Circle Calendar ventures out of the box with its round format, celebrating a mystical concept that incorporates seasonal and life cycles, nature and femininity




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

LISTEN: Israeli band Yamma has millions grooving to ancient Hebrew poetry
					

World music ensemble has fleets of followers and fans from across the globe -- including President Reuven Rivlin




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

This sign was spotted in the AllStock Supermarket in the Israeli town of Harish.
Only in Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jerusalem museum ventures into VR and 3D imaging to open new exhibit
					

Musrara brings to life portraits and videos of an exchange program with Native Americans in new digital format




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: 69 Israeli wines receive top marks at prestigious decanter awards | World Israel News
					

Six Israeli wineries won gold, four of them from Judea and Samaria. Psagot wineries topped the Israeli winners with a score of 96, ILTV reports.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Mindful

Zack Rothbart:

The holiday of Sukkot – which starts tonight – commemorates the temporary dwellings in which the Israelites lived during their wanderings in the desert, as well as the end of the harvest season in the Land of Israel.

The central commandments of the holiday are being happy, spending time in temporary dwellings known as "sukkot" (plural of "sukkah"), and waving four special species of plants together ("Arba'at HaMinim") as part of a ritual that goes back thousands of years.
Remarkably, across continents and centuries these core holiday practices have remained, every year connecting Jewish communities across the globe to one another, to a shared history, and to the Land of Israel.

This photo shows Jews in Bukhara in central Asia inside their sukkah, ca. 1900. The man on the right is holding the four species.
Happy Sukkot from Bukhara!
[Image: "Juifs de Bokhara" from the Folklore Research Center, Hebrew University of Jerusalem; available via the National Library of Israel Digital Collection: https://tinyurl.com/bukharan-sukkot-lbh]


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## Sixties Fan

1921 film about the life of Herzl
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## MJB12741

I am so proud of Israel reaching out to make peace with the Arab countries.  How can anyone who wants peace not feel this way?








						Israel and United Arab Emirates Strike Major Diplomatic Agreement (Published 2020)
					

President Trump announced that Israel and the United Arab Emirates would establish “full normalization of relations” and that in exchange Israel would forgo for now “declaring sovereignty” over occupied West Bank territory.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

12 Sweet & Savory Rugelach Recipes You'll Want to Make Immediately | The Nosher
					

Here at The Nosher, we have a particular weakness for rugelach. We love the classic American cream cheese dough version ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful

*Why I Am a Jew*
by Rabbi Lord Jonathan Sacks
The most fateful moment in my life came when I asked myself, “Who am I?” This is my answer.









						Why I Am a Jew - aish.com
					

The most fateful moment in my life came when I asked myself, “Who am I?” This is my answer.




					www.aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Archaeologists Discover King David-era Fort in Golan Heights | United with Israel
					

Archaeologists believe the complex, discovered during construction work in Moshav Haspin, was built by the Aramean Kingdom of Geshur.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Guide to Cooking with Olive Oil
					

The miracle of Hanukkah is all about EVOO.  EVOO also happens to be my favorite oil to cook with. I love the earthy, rich flavor that EVOO brings to the party.




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

5 positive changes I’ve observed in Israel this year
					

From the blog of Daniel Rosehill at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: IDF soldier plays soccer with Palestinian kids
					

IDF Arabic spokesman tweets video of IDF soldier playing ball with a group of Arab boys




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Hanukkah | My Jewish Learning
					

Hanukkah is one of the most widely celebrated Jewish holidays in the United States. But that doesn’t mean there is ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

1980s photograph of the facade of menorah drawing in a Second Temple-era tomb at Mukhmas (From the archive of the Unit of the Staff Officer for Archaeology in Judea and Samaria)









						Rare Second Temple menorah drawing from biblical Maccabean site brought to light
					

Hitherto unpublished 2,000-year-old engraved menorah, forgotten in archives for 40 years, shores up hypothesis that ancient Michmas was a priestly settlement, study says




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

As Chanukah approaches we remind those that try, "You will never extinguish the light that is Israel!"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Recipes for Hanukkah | My Jewish Learning
					

Hanukkah Foods. Hanukkah at Home. Hanukkah, The Festival of Lights. Jewish Holidays.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful

Wherever you all are:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Japanese-Style Latkes for Hanukkah | The Nosher
					

The Japanese word Okonomiyaki is derived from two words: okonomi “how you like it” and yaki “grill.” Okonomiyaki is a ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH! 2000-Year-Old Chanukah Lamp Found Intact in Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

Just in time for Chanukah! A City of David archaeologist has discovered an intact oil lamp from the Second Temple period.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanukkah Song and Music Guide | My Jewish Learning
					

Need help remembering the melodies and lyrics of your favorite Hanukkah songs? Or tired of the same one or two songs ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A different doughnut for each Hanukkah night
					

These recipes for each night of the festival, with distinctive shapes and flavorings, highlight Jewish diversity through time and place.




					forward.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Chanukah in Bergen Belsen - aish.com
					

The rabbi was desperately looking for a small light in the sea of dark despair.




					www.aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel reportedly set to begin COVID vaccination drive next week
					

Netanyahu and coronavirus czar say shots will be administered earlier than planned; Nachman Ash says he believes many currently restricted activities can resume by Passover




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Chanukah-era Jewish olive oil stamp
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient oil lamp haul found near Beit Shemesh digs up solution to modern mystery
					

Site of workshop from 1,600-1,700 years ago, in 1 of the 10 principal cities under Hasmonean rule, was discovered and documented in 1930s by a researcher, then lost again until now




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

15 Exciting Latkes to Make This Chanukah
					






					www.chabad.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah Music Videos Night 5:  arianukah - an ariana grande chanukah (six13), Ocho Kandelikas (US Army Band) plus Honika Electronica (Eric Schwartz)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Mindful

Happy 6th Night of Chanukah from Hebron.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Surprising Origin of the Dreidel | My Jewish Learning
					

The Dreidel. Origins of the Dreidel. Hanukkah at Home. Hanukkah, The Festival of Lights. Jewish Holidays.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah Music Videos night 6: Light One More (Rav Mo - feat. Yoni Shine) plus bonus Hanukkah Lights (Office Romance) and Zusha
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beyond Gelt: How Mizrahi Jews Celebrate Hanukkah
					

Whether coconut or olive oil, sfenj or patacones, celebrating women or hiding lit hanukkiahs away from sight, every Mizrahi or Sephardic Hanukkah tradition has its own vibrant story.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabic inscription found under Tower of David rewrites ancient citadel’s past
					

A newly found inscription has forced archaeologists to rethink their dating of a fortification wall, and high-tech analysis is building a clearer picture than ever of the site




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

Salutary lessons.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah Music Video Night 8: Last Night of Hanukkah (Duck the Piano Wire) plus 8 Days and Nights (David Chester)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israelis send the world New Year’s wishes full of hope - ISRAEL21c
					

After a difficult year, these straight-from-the-heart messages from Israelis will put a smile on your face and hope in your heart.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Mindful

*How “Hatikvah” (The Hope) Became Israel’s National Anthem.*

The surprising history of one of modern Judaism's most important songs.









						How "Hatikvah" (The Hope) Became Israel's National Anthem | My Jewish Learning
					

The colorful history of the Israeli national anthem.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Snow falls on lower slope of Mount Hermon
					

Snow begins to fall on lower slope of Mount Hermon ski resort. Upper slope already has 12 cm of snow. Snow expected to strengthen tomorrow.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Shavua Tov.  Have a great week.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tu Bishvat 101 | My Jewish Learning
					

Overview of Tu Bishvat Ideas and Beliefs. Tu Bishvat, Jewish Year for Trees. Jewish Holidays.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Discover Purple Fabric from Royal Garments of King David, King Solomon Era | United with Israel
					

Archaeological find gives a glimpse into the wardrobe of King David and King Solomon from 3000 years ago.




					unitedwithisrael.org
				








*Israelis Discover Purple Fabric from Royal Garments of King David, King Solomon Era*


----------



## MJB12741

Sixties Fan said:


> Israelis Discover Purple Fabric from Royal Garments of King David, King Solomon Era | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Archaeological find gives a glimpse into the wardrobe of King David and King Solomon from 3000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israelis Discover Purple Fabric from Royal Garments of King David, King Solomon Era*


Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
RE:  All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Land
⁜→ MJB12741, et al,

*BLUF*: I do not want to derail this thread.



MJB12741 said:


> Is that when Israel first stole the Palestinian land I learned about on this board?


*(COMMENT)*

Meet me on " All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss " _(Posting 2684)_ so we can discuss this whole "Israel first stole the Palestinian land" comment.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## gtopa1

What a difficult question. I've never been there and frankly I don't expect to get there....but you never know. Dunno really; just good people for the most part I suppose. Plus all that cool stuff that is in The British Museum. 









						Hebrew collections
					

Hebrew collections, collection guide, part of Middle East studies subject




					www.bl.uk
				




Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> What a difficult question. I've never been there and frankly I don't expect to get there....but you never know. Dunno really; just good people for the most part I suppose. Plus all that cool stuff that is in The British Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrew collections
> 
> 
> Hebrew collections, collection guide, part of Middle East studies subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bl.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg



Only 45 minutes flight time away from me might now. But they are closing the borders.

I’ve visited many times in the past.


----------



## Sixties Fan

These Are the Only Jewish Super Bowl Snacks You Need | The Nosher
					

I don’t even know who is playing in the Super Bowl this year (Confession: I never know who is playing), ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

We wish you a Shabat Shalom!
To many happy and hopeful blessings in the coming year!


----------



## Sixties Fan

​





​





a-KHAR ha-d’-va-REEM ha-AY-leh gi-DAL ha-ME-lekh a-khash-vay-ROSH et ha-MAN BEN ha-m’-DA-ta ha-a-ga-GEE vai-na-s’-AY-hu va-YA-sem et kis-O may-AL kol ha-sa-REEM a-SHER i-TO​





After these events transpired, King Ahasuerus promoted Haman, the son of Hammedatha the Agagite and raised his stature. He placed his governmental position above the other ministers who were with him.​










 







 





​









 











 







​











​ 

​ 

​








The Sages teach that Haman was referred to as an Agagite because he descended from the Amalekite king Agag. When King Shaul was instructed to eradicate the evil Amalekites, he fell short of fulfilling Hashem’s command when he kept alive their king and some of their animals (I Samuel 15). Amalek represents the epitome of evil, as they sought to destroy the People of Israel with particular cruelty following the Exodus from Egypt for no particular reason. Therefore, Hashem commands the Children of Israel to wipe out this tribe of evil doers (Exodus 17:14-16 and Deuteronomy 25:19). Throughout history, there have been continual battles with Amalek such as the one described in Megillat Esther. Often it looks like Amalek or their successors might be victorious. However, in the end God’s people will always succeed. This is one of the great lessons of Jewish history. Though it may take many years, the Jewish People will always overcome their enemies.​


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/recipes/recipe_cdo/aid/5002263/jewish/Cheesecake-Hamantaschen.htm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Now Home to ‘Incredibly Rare’ Complete Scroll of Esther, One of World’s Oldest | United with Israel
					

Scroll of Esther written by a scribe on the Iberian Peninsula around 1465, before the Jews' expulsion, has been acquired by the National Library of Israel in Jerusalem.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						PURIM
					





					www.hebrewsongs.com


----------



## Mindful

Perhaps the most well-known early evidence of Purim costumes comes from a 15th century Italian text written by Rabbi Yehuda Mintz (aka Judah Minz) of Padua, who determined that dressing in costume on Purim (even as the opposite gender) was permitted as part of the happy and fun spirit of the holiday.

While this specific custom may be relatively "modern", costumes certainly play a pretty significant role in the ancient story of Esther (read on Purim tonight and tomorrow), as well as in this week's Torah portion, "Tetzaveh", which deals largely with the ornate clothing worn by the ancient Israelite priests, "holy garments… for splendor and for glory."

When Queen Esther gets ready to ask King Akhashverosh (Ahasuerus) to save the Jewish people, she "clothed herself regally," and it seemed to pay off!

Later, in the memorable scene in which Mordecai is finally rewarded for having saved the king's life, the evil Haman is ordered to dress Mordecai in royal garments and declare, "So shall be done to the man whom the king wishes to honor!"

These images of the splendorous Queen Esther's coronation and appearance before the king come from a stunning 17th century Esther Scroll (megillah) from Ferrara, Italy (not too far from Padua), now part of the National Library of Israel's collection in Jerusalem.

To read more about it and see the whole thing: https://tinyurl.com/662ue6rk

Happy Purim and Shabbat Shalom from ancient Shushan via Renaissance Italy and present-day Jerusalem!


----------



## Mindful

Jerusalem during Purim, 1956.


----------



## Mindful

Israel reopens: All the new rules from March 7
					

On Sunday, much of the economy reopened, including restaurants, cafes, hotels, event venues and tourist attractions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Our story’: Tel Aviv’s Museum of the Jewish People reopens after $100m revamp
					

Rebranded as ANU, museum aims to highlight Jewish diversity and accomplishments over 3,000 years: 'This is our story and you need to feel part of it'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741

I respect Israel for its restraint in dealing with the Palestinians.  One of my favorite things about Israel.  Face it, Israel has the capability to annihilate the Palestinians but lack the desire, whereas the Palestinians have the desire to annihilate the Israeli's but lack the capability.  Let us all join together & pray it remains that way.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where To Find Songs for Your Passover Seder | My Jewish Learning
					

Singing is traditionally a major part of the Passover seder, and it certainly makes for a more festive and participatory ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful

A perfectly preserved large woven basket dating back some 10,500 years was unearthed in the Judean Desert, the Antiquities Authority announced Tuesday.

Experts believe the artifact is probably the oldest of its kind ever uncovered. It was excavated in a Judean Desert cave by the IAA in cooperation with the Civil Administration’s Archaeology Department.













						Oldest woven basket in the world found in Israel, dates back 10,000 years
					

The basket was found empty and closed with a lid. Only a small amount of soil was retrieved in it and the researchers hope it will help identify what the vessel contained.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful

Mashishi regards the analogy between the apartheid regime and the modern State of Israel in the same way as Holocaust denial — an elaborate, willful lie that is repeated over and again.

“I went to Israel in 2018, it was amazing for me,” Mashishi remembered. “I had been speaking about Israel without knowing it. And then I went there and I saw the difference between the reality and what the media feeds us. Arabs and Jews on the same buses, living in the same neighborhoods, Arabs running their own businesses. And yet we have this narrative about apartheid!”

He continued: “I was a child during apartheid and my parents lived under it. We [the Black majority population] were segregated by law. If you rode a bus, you would see written, ‘Blacks only’. Signs were written only in Afrikaans and English. In Israel, the signs are written in Hebrew, Arabic and English.”









						‘Our History Has Been Stolen From Us’: How South African Community Organizer Clive Mashishi Confronts Antisemitism, Holocaust Denial and Hatred of Israel
					

South African community organizer and Israel advocate Clive Mashishi. Photo: Cuerius Mosala. “Our history has been stolen from us,” Clive …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Masa Tiganitas is Sephardi Matzah Brei, But Much Better | The Nosher
					

Leave it to Sephardic Jews to make even a pedestrian dish — the ubiquitous matzah brei, a mash-up of fried ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Set a Passover Seder Plate | My Jewish Learning
					

The Seder Plate is is a large plate that holds matzah, bitter herbs, charoset (a mixture of fruit and nuts designed to look like mortar), an egg, a shank bone, salt water, and some greens. Each item on the plate is used and explained as the meal progresse




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv hosts world's first post-COVID diplomatic event
					

Ambassadors from around the world mark Israel's 73rd Independence Day at Tel Aviv event.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful

*aish.com*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Tel Aviv Activist Cleans Beaches, Finds New Use for Discarded Cigarette Butts! | United with Israel
					

Environmental entrepreneur Julian Melcer has been making a living by collecting cigarette butts from the Tel Aviv beaches and has even found a new use for them.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

WATCH: How Israelis Make Every Drop of Water Count | United with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

​



​



Like the dew of Chermon that falls upon the mountains of Tzion. There Hashe ordained blessing, everlasting life
Psalms 133:3 (The Israel Bible™)​



​



k’-tal kher-MON she-yo-RAYD al ha-r’-RAY tzi-YON KEE SHAM tzi-VAH a-do-NAI et ha-b’-ra-KHAH kha-YEEM ad ha-o-LAM​










tal]
NOUN: Dew​




Tal טל, ’dew,’ is a common biblical symbol of God’s bountiful blessings. Rain is another sign of God’s love for mankind. What is the difference between rain and dew? According to Jewish mysticism, rain is a sign of God showering His abundant blessings freely from above. Dew, which forms below from condensation of atmospheric water vapor, is related to the divine blessings which are a result of man’s own efforts and achievements. This psalm teaches that God’s blessing from above allows for the flowering of man’s work below​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid COVID, Israel enters top 20 club of nations with highest GDP per capita
					

Data compiled by Forbes Israel based on IMF data shows Israel, with GDP per capita of $43,689 for 2020, ranking above Canada, New Zealand and UK; Luxemburg tops list at $116,921




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Experience Lag b'Omer - the Festival of Fire - in Meron! | United with Israel
					

Each year, tens of thousands of Jews flock to Meron in northern Israel for Lag b'Omer, the Jewish festival of light! It's an experience like no other!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741

*Fun Facts About Israel*

*Israel* is the only country in the world that has more trees today than it had 50 years ago.
*Israel* has more museums per capita than any other country, including the world's only one underwater.
Voicemail technology was developed in *Israel*.
The IDF is a leader in saving people trapped by natural and man-made disasters.


----------



## Mindful

It is rare that a journalist garnishes respect from both sides of the political divide. But such is the case with Zvi Yehezkeli. Aside from once being voted among Israel’s most handsome men, he is our most famous Arabist: a non-Arab who is an expert in Arab affairs.

A son of parents who fled Iraq and thus with a background of spoken Arabic, Yehezkeli enlisted into the Shin Bet and worked for them in security details all over the world. While he was abroad, he became interested in Islam. He was especially fascinated with terrorist Yasser Arafat due to the fact that the mass murderer shook hands with the late Prime Minister, Itzhak Rabin, at the Oslo Accords.









						Zvi Yehezkeli: An Arab James Bond
					

It is rare that a journalist garnishes respect from both sides of the political divide. But such is the case with Zvi Yehezkeli




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Mindful

^ Back in 2012, Yehezkeli created his most famous and daring reports in a series about ISIS, the Muslim Brotherhood and the growth of Islam in Europe. He visited Holland, Sweden, France, Belgium, England and the United States. Dressed as a Muslim, Yehezkeli went undercover and with an open mind. He reported on the worldview of the people he interviewed, letting them speak for themselves. It revealed a threatening reality.

While a few foreign liberals charged him with racism (to which Yehezkeli retorted that he only asked the questions), Israelis were gripped. His programs hit home. They were personal because Israel had longed begged the world to call out Palestinian Islamic terrorism, yet Israel had always been exclusively blamed. And now, here was this Israeli Jew, strutting down the streets of Europe calling out Islamic terrorism. 

Through his programs we were all hoping the world would wake up and see Palestinian terrorism is no different to the Islamic terrorism that plagued cities in Europe.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/multimedia/video_cdo/aid/4040238/jewish/7-Special-Things-to-Do-on-Shavuot.htm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ranked: The 15 Coolest Neighborhoods In The World
					

Hot restaurants, happening bars, great culture and a cheap price tag. Welcome to the world's coolest neighborhoods.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dance Under Fire
					

The rhythms of life on the Israeli side of Gaza border By David E. Kaplan A planned dance performance on the Gazan border  reminds me of the Gulf War of 1991 when Iraq were raining Scud missiles do…




					layoftheland.online


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Is Sending Its Biggest Delegation Yet To The 2020 Summer Olympics In Tokyo
					

With 85 athletes in 18 sports confirmed - including baseball and equestrian show jumping - Israel is aiming for 'firsts.' And medals, of course.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Compete in Tour De France for the First Time! | United with Israel
					

The Israeli cycling team joined the Pro Continental ranks in 2017 and raced in the high profile Giro d’Italia event that began in Jerusalem last year.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Violins of Hope make Canadian debut in Montreal
					

A concert featuring string instruments that were owned by Jewish musicians and miraculously survived the Holocaust, will be performed by the Orchestre Métropolitain at the Maison symphonique de Montréal on Nov. 2.




					www.cjnews.com


----------



## MJB12741

Hebron: The MUST SEE City in Israel | The Hebron Fund
					

Hebron, located south of Jerusalem, is a “must visit” place for anyone who cares about the Bible, archaeology, or ancient and modern Israel.




					www.hebronfund.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Gymnast Linoy Ashram Rocks Gold and Silver in Olympic Warmup | United with Israel
					

In an Olympic warmup, Israeli star rhythmic gymnast Linoy Ashram won a gold medal and two silvers at the Rhythmic Gymnastics World Cup in Italy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Solomon’s Seal’: Israeli Finds Ancient Amulet with Divine Name​








						‘Solomon’s Seal’: Israeli Finds Ancient Amulet with Divine Name | United with Israel
					

The fascinating amulet was intended to ward off demons and dated back to the Byzantine period some 1,500 years ago.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Birthright Trips Return to Israel! | United with Israel
					

Dozens of trips are expected in June with even more tour groups planned for July, August and October.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish tokens/currency in Ottoman-era Palestine were used by all
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Man of Ethics

I am Jewish.  Thus Israel is my Homeland even though I live in USA.


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Israel Unlocked | The Times of Israel
					

News from Israel, the Middle East and the Jewish World




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*"The heavens declare the glory of God, 
and the sky above proclaims his handiwork" 

- King David A"H, Tehilim 19:2*

Mesmerizing sunset over the Migdal Tzedek National Park,
Photo by Gilad Topaz






*NEWSRAEL*


----------



## MJB12741

Timna Park (Eilat) - All You Need to Know BEFORE You Go
					






					www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli ‘Explorer’ Receives Top Honor from National Geographic Society | United with Israel
					

Dr. Aviad Scheinin, head of the marine apex lab at University of Haifa, is the second Israeli ever to be awarded this prestigious honor.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

MJB12741 said:


> Timna Park (Eilat) - All You Need to Know BEFORE You Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tripadvisor.com


Hey, MJ, they closed down your, "Israel: Helping to Make a Better World" thread.  What gives?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World






						Early Cancer Detection – The NHS and Israel – Technion UK
					






					technionuk.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Amid the Tensions, Jewish EMTs Perform CPR In East Jerusalem, Save A Muslim Man’s life | Saving Lives in Israel with Rapid Urgent Medical Response
					

Early Sunday morning, Shimon Afgin and Avi Gian, two Jewish volunteer EMTs with United Hatzalah, were on their scheduled ambulance shift in Jerusalem, when they were alerted to a nearby emergency. The location was on A-Sahl Aljadid street, in the heart of the Sheikh Anbar neighborhood of east...




					israelrescue.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						IAI unveils system to extend satellite life span by flagging and fixing mishaps
					

SatGuard uses AI, big data and machine learning technologies to analyze satellites' operations and fix anomalies; tech stems from IAI Innovation Center accelerator program




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Ramon.Space raises $17.5 million for space supercomputing technologies
					

The space tech startup plans to expand its technology to transform satellites to become smart and autonomous, extending their lifetimes by providing in-orbit upgrades to applications as well as expand its global presence




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Sick Bats Use Social Distancing To Prevent Disease Outbreaks, Israeli Study Finds
					

Sick bats, like sick humans, prefer to keep a distance from others as a means of recovery and possibly also as a way of protecting others.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Love Thy Neighbor: Venn Raises $60M To Bring People Together
					

Venn reported a 37 percent reduction in residents leaving their neighborhoods and a 20 percent increase in people moving in during the pandemic.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Vertical Field To Offer Vertical Farm Units In California Senior Living Homes
					

Vertical Field says it will deploy on-site vertical farming units in a number of assisted living homes in California.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israeli Biotech Startup CytoReason Teams Up With Swiss Pharma Firm Ferring For IBD Drugs
					

CytoReason said it plans to present insights on the top drug targets to provide new therapeutic options for IBD patients.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						This protein boosts mice life expectancy by an average 30% - ISRAEL21c
					

An overexpression of SIRT6 increases longevity in engineered mice and enables them to stay vigorous without becoming frail.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Invention Equips Bystanders to Save Lives During Emergencies | United with Israel
					

Inovytec’s SALI device enables bystanders to give emergency aid with the aid of video guidance and connection to an emergency dispatch center.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Opens First Underwater National Park Amidst Ancient Roman Ruins​
(full article online)









						Israel Opens First Underwater National Park Amidst Ancient Roman Ruins | United with Israel
					

The new Israeli national park will let scuba divers swim through 2,000 year old historic ruins.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Invented in Israel, no-needle blood test will blast off for testing in space
					

Handheld device gathers data by scanning blood vessels in eye, sends results directly to doctors; is due to leave Earth for International Space Station in October




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startup Produces Real Milk Without Cows | United with Israel
					

Imagindairy has developed breakthrough animal-free technology to ferment plant-based alternatives into what looks and tastes and like real cow's milk.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Startups Smash Funding Records, Reel In $10.5B In Just Six Months
					

2021’s sizzling cash flow and funding for Israeli startups continues as world demands for tech solutions remain high.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm thankful they've finally rejected and ejected the criminal Prime Minister Netanyahu. Now put him in prison where he belongs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A nation of mask-free hand-shakers: Inspiring hope, Israel exits COVID mode
					

For many worldwide wondering if social interaction will ever return to normal, sight of even Netanyahu and his successor grasping palms shows there is a path out of the pandemic




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands of Israelis waved flags and paraded through the streets of Jerusalem Tuesday in a peaceful march after Palestinian terror groups failed in their bid to counter the event.

(full article online)









						Despite Arab Threats, Jerusalem Flag March Proceeds Peacefully | United with Israel
					

Thousands celebrated the unity of the eternal Jewish capital city that had been postponed due to the Hamas rocket attack last month.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

New IDF Technology Eliminates Need to ‘Map’ Homes of Potential Terrorists | United with Israel
					

The Israeli military will use new technology to gather security intel, instead of using the conventional 'mapping' strategy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Linoy Ashram Wins Gold, Silver in European Gymnastics Championship
					

Israeli rhythmic gymnast Linoy Ashram at a previous competition. Photo: Ayelet Zussman/Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – Israeli gymnast Linoy Ashram was …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haredi residents take action following wave of Arab break-ins
					

Modi'in Illit residents respond by founding Hashomrim, have already captured two infiltrators.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Eager to Forge Ties with Muslim Countries in Southeast Asia | United with Israel
					

Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei don't have ties with with the Jewish state, but Israel is working to change that.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Award-winning movie ‘Asia,’ set in Jerusalem, to hit Israeli theaters
					

Mother-daughter drama, woven with threads from first-time filmmaker Ruthy Pribar's life, offers quiet intensity with emotional acting from Shira Haas and Alena Yiv




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Hebrew Slang Words You Need To Know
					

Let’s learn some Modern Hebrew slang! While many Jews use Hebrew when they pray or study Jewish texts, the Hebrew of the Torah



					blog.judaicawebstore.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Rare Footage, Israeli Astronaut and War Hero Ilan Ramon Shares Motivation as Son of Auschwitz Survivor
					

A still of the newly-released footage of Ilan Ramon. Photo: IDF Archives at the Ministry of Defense, screenshot Ilan Ramon …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s baseball team heads to Olympics with made-in-America talent
					

Several U.S.-born players made aliyah to play for Team Israel. That's not the only reason to believe.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Fossils found in Israel are ‘last survivors’ of ‘missing’ type of extinct humans
					

Researchers say 'Nesher Ramla Homo' may have lived alongside Homo sapiens for over 100,000 years, and may have interbred with our species




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Honduras Opens Embassy in Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

'There is a political element, a religious element and a personal element here that is really driving this move,' explains the i24 News reporter.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

14 family friendly trails for summer in Israel
					

The midsummer Mediterranean sun can be brutal, so look for hikes with water, shade, or - ideally - both!




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli gymnast Andrei Medvedev wins bronze at World Cup in Doha
					

Andrei Medvedev has previously won a silver medal in vault in at the 2019 and 2021 European Championships.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli gymnast Andrei Medvedev wins bronze at World Cup in Doha
> 
> 
> Andrei Medvedev has previously won a silver medal in vault in at the 2019 and 2021 European Championships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


The more sports become a science, the more Jews will win medals.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two National Records and a New Olympic "A" Cut Wrap Israel Olympic Trials
					

ISRAEL NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS + OLYMPIC TRIALS June 11-14, 2021 Wingate Institute, Netanya, Israel 50 meters (LCM) Prelims/Finals, Olympic qualifying




					swimswam.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Now Home to ‘Incredibly Rare’ Complete Scroll of Esther, One of World’s Oldest | United with Israel
					

Scroll of Esther written by a scribe on the Iberian Peninsula around 1465, before the Jews' expulsion, has been acquired by the National Library of Israel in Jerusalem.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish troika breaks more than glass ceilings in Marvel’s epic ‘Black Widow’
					

Scarlett Johansson, Rachel Weisz and director Cate Shortland make up a trifecta of Women of the Tribe propelling this dazzling action film, out in the US July 9




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Going the Distance: Israeli Couple Seeks Olympic Gold Together | United with Israel
					

Israeli athletes Marhu and Selam Teferi are slated to represent the Jewish state at the Olympic Games in Tokyo.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is the 11th happiest country on Earth
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Israeli Forests ‘Burned Again and Again’ by Gaza Fire Balloons, Algorithm Helps Satellites See Through Smoke
					

A section of a satellite image from May 2021 of burned lands in the Gaza envelope. Photo: Ben-Gurion University As …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Red origin: New study traces roots of summer fave watermelon, mentioned in Bible
					

In Numbers 11: 5-6, the freed Hebrews, fed on a manna-only diet, lament the rich variety of food they gave up in leaving Egypt -- including watermelon




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Land Of Israel - 'Hebron Breaks the Silence'
					

Broadcasting the Truth & Beauty of Israel to the World




					thelandofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet Orphaned Land, the Israeli Heavy Metal Band With Arab Fans
					

The Israeli band, whose music fuses death metal growls, Jewish liturgical poems, and Middle Eastern folk, has legions of Arab fans—many of whom have petitioned for the band to receive a Nobel Prize for its cross-cultural message




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Is Sending 89 Athletes To The Tokyo Olympics. Here Are 11 To Watch
					

Israel is sending its biggest Olympic delegation this year, with some first-time qualifying athletes like in archery and surfing.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Canadian cyclist is first woman to win toughest ultra-endurance race
					

Crossing finish line in 11 days, 3 hours and 3 minutes, Leah Goldstein traverses 3,000 miles to take first place in overall solo in grueling Race Across America




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surfer Anat Lelior’s lonely path to Tokyo Olympics from the beaches of Tel Aviv
					

Unlike standouts in places like California or Australia, growing up in Israel there were only a handful of other girls to surf against and she quickly ran out of competitors




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

With feathers flying, NY native guides Israel to its Olympic equestrian debut
					

Dani G. Waldman, known for her colorful fashion statements, will fulfill a lifelong dream when she represents Israel at the Games in Tokyo next month




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Biblical Discovery: Israeli Archaeologists Find 1st Inscription Related to Book of Judges | United with Israel
					

This is the first time that the name Jerubbaal has been found outside the Bible in an archaeological context – in a stratum dated to around 1,100 BCE, the period of the Judges.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## JohnDB

The next generation...in all honesty. 
The older to middle aged adults....not so much. 

The younger generation tend to have less politics in their heads.  They have a pride for their home but none of the rhetoric and not much in the way of hypocrisy either. 

Older ones?   Yeah they need a lesson from their Young.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Freedom of Zion’: Israelis Find Rare Coins from Jewish Revolts against Romans | United with Israel
					

The coins are 2,000 years old and one of them has the Hebrew inscription 'Freedom of Zion.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

2,000-Year-Old Coins Found in Binyamin Depict Bar Kochba Revolt
					

A Hebrew-language welcome sign for Samaria’s Binyamin region. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – An archaeological survey in the northeast of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a potential contradiction to the biblical account of the 586 BCE destruction of Jerusalem, continuing excavations in Jerusalem’s City of David National Park have revealed a previously unseen section of the First Temple-period fortification wall that was breached — but apparently not entirely razed — by the Babylonians.

According to 2 Kings 25:10, “The entire Chaldean [Babylonian] force that was with the chief of the guard tore down the walls of Jerusalem on every side” (The Jewish Publication Society Tanakh). But this newly found extant section of the eastern city wall, connected to two previously excavated and documented sections, means that potentially the entire length of the eastern border was not in fact torn down by the conquering Babylonians.

With this discovery, archaeologists are now able to reconstruct the run of the wall that encircled the ancient Kingdom of Judah capital on the eve of its destruction, which is commemorated by the Jewish holiday of Tisha B’Av on Sunday.

(full article online)









						First Temple-era walls, razed in biblical account, found unbreached in Jerusalem
					

Missing section of 8th-7th century BCE fortification puts in question narrative of 2 Kings in which conquering Babylonians 'tore down Jerusalem's walls on every side'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)



			https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/144575/jewish/What-Is-Tisha-BAv.htm


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Orleans native draws on biblical inspiration to connect over 500,000 travelers to Israel's trails - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

Mom of 6 Susannah Schild's English-language online resource Hiking the Holyland provides instructions, maps, photos and a positive place for like-minded people to connect




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli gymnast Linoy Ashram picks up 5 gold medals at Tel Aviv tourney
					

Ashram is perhaps Israel's greatest hope for a gold medal at the Tokyo Olympics; national team also wins two golds




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid tensions at Temple Mount, some 1,700 Jews visit holy site for Tisha B’Av
					

Palestinian worshipers clash with police, but no confirmed injuries or arrests; Hamas mocks Jewish visitors to site on fast day as 'straying herds of settlers'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli director Nadav Lapid’s ‘Ahed’s Knee’ wins jury prize at Cannes
					

Ceremony marred by jury president Spike Lee mistakenly revealing 'Titane' as Palme d’Or winner at start of evening; top prize goes to female director for only second time




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From gymnastics to judo, Israel primed to strike Olympic gold in Tokyo
					

Israel’s 89-athlete delegation, its biggest-ever by far, includes top contenders, returning champions and no shortage of inspiring stories




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hungary’s forgotten wartime heroine remembered 100 years after her birth
					

Tortured and executed in Nazi-allied Hungary, Hannah Szenes is fêted in Israel but largely unknown in her native land




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

New film portrays Jewish revolt against Romans in vivid, gripping detail
					

'Legend of Destruction' is filmmaker Gidi Dar's latest masterpiece, an eight-year project, now in theaters for Tisha B'Av




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Amid tensions at Temple Mount, some 1,700 Jews visit holy site for Tisha B’Av
> 
> 
> Palestinian worshipers clash with police, but no confirmed injuries or arrests; Hamas mocks Jewish visitors to site on fast day as 'straying herds of settlers'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Ok, though ToI is a left-leaning publication it has a reputation of being factually accurate.
However, You have to be in the city to realize, really comprehend how the optics make everything seem exaggerated and over the top.

I just returned from Jerusalem, been there almost all day, prayed at the 'Small Kotel' in so-called "Muslim quarter", and learned about these "tensions" just now from Your post.

What I did notice, are thousands pouring, while Arab store owners look bored,
sit smoking and complain to each other no one buys a thing or even visits.
But there was no fear or tension in the air, the officers casually smiling.

No camera can describe the majesty at the big Kotel, when you go out from the tunnels
to discover thousands gathered from all over the world... the sun peeking from the top
of the roofs around the plaza and bouncing off the walls...the atmosphere changes
to pure splendor, all set for the true King's reception.


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> New film portrays Jewish revolt against Romans in vivid, gripping detail
> 
> 
> 'Legend of Destruction' is filmmaker Gidi Dar's latest masterpiece, an eight-year project, now in theaters for Tisha B'Av
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


_ "...sages, who blamed the destruction of the Temple on the lack of equality among the Israelites."_

Have You seen the film?

I hope this is not another "progressive" version like the new " Exodus",
where there's more interpretation than the original, attempting to
rewrite it to fit a certain political fashion of the day. 

If it's that, then I prefer the Haaretz title, much more progressive in the real sense:
_"How two secular artists rebuilt the Temple in Jerusalem."_

What do You think?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> _ "...sages, who blamed the destruction of the Temple on the lack of equality among the Israelites."_
> 
> Have You seen the film?
> 
> I hope this is not another "progressive" version like the new " Exodus",
> where there's more interpretation than the original, attempting to
> rewrite it to fit a certain political fashion of the day.
> 
> If it's that, then I prefer the Haaretz title, much more progressive in the real sense:
> _"How two secular artists rebuilt the Temple in Jerusalem."_
> 
> What do You think?


It is playing in Israel only, for now.  Will look forward for the series to be shown worldwide.  The director does not sound  Progressive to me.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews visit the grave of Otniel ben Kenaz in Hebron
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Miss Universe competition to be held this year in Eilat
					

70th installment of beauty pageant will take place at Israel's southern resort in December




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

When asked to offer three to five Israeli athletes to keep an eye on at the upcoming Olympics, he had a hard time limiting himself. He reluctantly stopped at seven, noting, “It’s like picking a favorite grandchild.”

Wiseman’s list includes:


Lonah Chemtai Salpeter, Marathon
Israel’s baseball team, Team Israel
Linoy Ashram and Nicol Zelikman, Individual rhythmic gymnastics (there is also a team)
Judo (six men and six women, one in each weight division)
Anat Lelior, Surfing
Avishag Semberg, Tae kwon do
Sagiv brothers, Triathlon (Ran and Shachar Sagiv will both compete; they come from a connected Israeli Olympic family. Their father is Olympic marathon runner Shemi Sagiv.)
Israel is planning to send 89 athletes to the Olympics (54 men and 35 women) to complete in 15 sports—nearly double the number of athletes who represented the Jewish state at the 2016 Rio de Janeiro Olympics. The numbers are unusually high, in part, since 24 of the 89 are on Israel’s baseball team.

Israel has won nine Olympic medals since it first participated in 1952. The first came in 1992 in the sport of Judo when Yael Arad won a silver medal. She was followed a day later by another judoka, Oren Smadja, who won bronze. Gal Fridman is the only Israeli to win a gold medal (windsurfing, Athens 2004) and so far the only Israeli to win two medals (bronze, Atlanta 1996).

(full article online)









						‘Follow Team Israel:’ Headed for Tokyo, Hoping for Glory
					

General view of the Olympic Rings outside The National Stadium, the main venue of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Mindful

True Love.

Love is a concept that is often distorted. For example, someone will say that he loves fish. But what does he do with fish? He cuts them up, cooks them, and then swallows them. He doesn't really love fish, he loves himself.

The Torah definition of love is feeling positive about someone because you appreciate his positive traits. When your love for someone is based totally on love for him (and not on self-love), you will have great patience. In the Torah, Jacob waited seven years before marrying Rachel!

Today, ask yourself if your "love" for others is based on your perception of how they can benefit you, or based on your perception of their positive qualities.

(Sources: see Genesis 29:20; Rabbi Eliyahu Lopian - Lev Eliyahu, vol.1, pp.254-5; Rabbi Pliskin's "Consulting the Wise")


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unprecedented memorial ceremony for 1972 Israeli Olympic team
					

For the first time ever, the Olympics' opening ceremony included a memorial ceremony for the murdered Israeli team.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Full schedule for Israel’s athletes at the Tokyo 2020 Olympics
					

Want to know when your favorites are set to compete? Here are the dates and times for all 90 members of the Jewish state's Olympic team




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Tokyo medal: Avishag Semberg wins taekwondo bronze, Israel’s 1st in field
					

Semberg, 19, beats Turkey's Rukiye Yıldırım to become Israel's youngest ever medalist; earlier also became first Israeli to ever win a taekwondo match at the Olympics




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yad Vashem Marks Olympics With Online Exhibitions of Jewish, Non-Jewish Athletes
					

In Kaunas, Lithuania, a football match between HaKoach Vienna and the local Maccabi team, on Jan. 8, 1925. Credit: Yad …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For Israeli triathlete brothers, the Olympics is a family affair
					

Shachar and Ran Sagiv complete the men's triathlon in 20th and 35th place, respectively, setting a new Israeli record




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

With new national record, swimmer Gorbenko makes history to reach Olympic final
					

Teen becomes 3rd Israeli, and first Israeli woman, to earn a chance to chase a swimming medal in 100m backstroke; also qualifies for semifinals in 200m individual medley




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 24-man team will see its debut in Tokyo on Thursday with a game against South Korea, a day before it faces the US​
(full article online)









						Home run: Olympic baseball players hope medal can boost the sport back in Israel
					

The 24-man team will see its debut in Tokyo on Thursday with a game against South Korea, a day before it faces the US




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s mixed swimming team makes finals of medley relay race
					

Aviv Barzelay advances to the semifinals of the women's 200m backstroke, as Tomer Frankel falls short in the men's 100m butterfly




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli Startup’s Concrete ‘Bio-Habitats’ Bring Life Back to Urban Coastal Waters
					

An ECOncrete tide pool, shown upon installation and then after marine life have made their home. Photo: courtesy An Israeli …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Jewish Humour)









						Child-Sacrificing Canaanites Reject Palestinian Time-Travelers As Too Barbaric (PreOccupied Territory)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli bests Saudi in historic judo match at Olympics; medal count remains at 1
					

Raz Hershko, Tahani Alqahtani shake hands following fight; 2016 bronze medalist Or Sasson defeated in early stages




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fitch reaffirms Israel’s A+ rating, citing strong finances, pandemic rebound
					

Ratings agency expects debt to decline as COVID wanes, new government advances budget; notes coalition fragility, regional security risks




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mixed judo team wins bronze, 2nd medal for Israel at Tokyo Olympics
					

Judokas win spot on podium after 4:1 victory over Russian team; decisive bout won by Nelson-Levy; Paltchik says they were 'eulogized too soon' after criticism earlier in week




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Russian-Israeli tennis player Karatsev makes mixed doubles finals in Tokyo
					

Karatsev and partner defeat world no. 1 Djokovic at semifinal, will face another Russian duo in battle for gold




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Artistic gymnast Artem Dolgopyat wins Israel’s 2nd-ever Olympic gold
					

24-year-old takes top place on the podium with stunning floor exercise, scoring 14.933 and besting tough Spanish and Chinese competition




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Olympic baseball team beats Mexico, keeping medal hopes alive
					

In first victory in Tokyo games, Israeli team wins 12-5, advancing to double round-robin phase




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At Munich massacre memorial in Tokyo, widow lauds Olympics’ long-awaited tribute
					

Days after opening ceremony honored Israeli victims of 1972 terror attack for the first time, Israeli ambassador urges world to stand together against terrorism




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

22-year-old takes top place on the podium, bringing home Israel’s 4th Tokyo medal; team mate Nicol Zelikman is 7th; Israelis finish 4th in group all-around qualifiers​
(full article online)









						Rhythmic gymnast Linoy Ashram wins Israel’s 3rd-ever Olympic gold
					

22-year-old takes top place on the podium, bringing home Israel's 4th Tokyo medal; teammate Nicol Zelikman is 7th; Israelis finish 4th in group all-around qualifiers




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The multi-year coronavirus pandemic is now firmly branded as a benchmark in modern memory. Likewise, in the first verse of the Book of Amos, the 8th century BCE biblical prophet referred to “two years before the earthquake” as an anchor to the events he was about to relate. Two centuries later, the prophet Zechariah again referred to this destructive earthquake period, so deeply was it ingrained in the collective psyche.

Now, for the first time, a team of Israel Antiquities Authority archaeologists in Jerusalem’s City of David report that they have found unprecedented concrete evidence of this 8th century BCE earthquake in the ancient capital.

In an upcoming research paper, the archaeologists chart, for example, that in one particular 8th century BCE structure the destruction layer did not show signs of fire, yet other factors suggested the building had been damaged in a traumatic event, apparently an earthquake. “This was most notable on the earliest floor of the southernmost room,” they write. “In this room, a row of smashed vessels was uncovered along its northern wall, above which fallen stones had been found. It appears that these stones were the upper part of the walls of the room, which had collapsed, destroying the vessels which had been set along the wall.”

(full article online)









						Archaeologists unearth 1st Jerusalem evidence of quake from Bible’s Book of Amos
					

8th century BCE tremblors recorded by biblical prophet get new proof from current excavations in the City of David; scholars hope it will help them crack the city's timeline




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 of the best underground attractions in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Watch the ultimate guide to cool sightseeing in Israel, quite literally.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Olympics come to an end, Israel celebrates its best Games ever
					

With just six months until the 2022 Winter Games and three years until Summer Games return in Paris, the Jewish state is ready to keep its eyes on the prize




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Illegal fishing taking toll on world’s marine protected areas — Israeli study
					

Tel Aviv University research shows human pressure is hurting marine wildlife living close to edges of such regions; in Israel, protected zones are showing positive signs




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Girl finds 1,500-year-old coin at Talmud-era Jewish village in northern Israel
					

Young girl picks up the ancient bronze coin during a scavenger hunt game at ancient community of Korazim, hands it to park officials




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Building Israel’s Dust City
					

After decades of great expectations, Beersheba often seems like a lost cause. But a recent visit revealed a city finally on the cusp of a breakthrough.




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Annual meteor shower dazzles thousands of visitors to Israel’s south
					

NASA warns it's possible that there may not be another impressive showing until 2024 because sky conditions will not be ideal for the Perseid peaks in 2022 and 2023




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sinajuavi

Dr


Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


Drip irrigation! This Israeli invention enables the farming of areas hitherto too dry, the conservation of water, and its efficient delivery by a system which is relatively cheap.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv and Magen David Adom ensure COVID-19 vaccinations are accessible to all
					

Special MDA operation allows Israelis, non-Israelis, and anyone interested, to receive a free coronavirus vaccine at Tel Aviv's Dizengoff square.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Largest International Photo Festival Makes Southern Debut in Rahat
					

PHOTO IS:RAEL showcases transformative works in the southern Israeli city as part of its 8th International Photography Festival.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 accessible nature walks everyone will love
					

When a hike is more challenge than you want to undertake, don't worry: you can experience the magic of the great outdoors on Israel's flatter, shorter trails




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Medieval Archaeological Finds Unearthed in Tel Aviv Suburb | United with Israel
					

The history of Tel Aviv suburb Ramat Hasharon goes back much further than previously thought.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rosh Hashanah Customs, Explained
					

Rosh Hashanah is the celebration of the New Year according to the Hebrew calendar. It is celebrated by millions of Jewish communities worldwide in a variety of



					blog.judaicawebstore.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Japanese Foreign Minister Views Children’s Memorial, Honorary Tree at Yad Vashem
					

The ‘Hall of Names’ commemorating victims of the Holocaust at Yad Vashem in Jerusalem. Photo: David Shankbone via Wikimedia Commons. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not even aliens can shake up a clan of NYC Jews in ‘The Magnificent Meyersons’
					

An extraterrestrial cameo helps a family come to terms with their existential questions in this independent film written and directed by Evan Oppenheimer




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli high jumper wins gold at under-20 world championships
					

Yonathan Kapitolnik sets a new Israeli record with his 2.26-meter jump at event in Kenya




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Healthy Rosh Hashanah Menu
					

Every year, Jamie and I along with our amazing contributors post tons of holiday menu ideas to get those creative kitchen juices flowing!  I always have health




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Sends Paralympic Athletes to Tokyo | United with Israel
					

Members of the Israeli delegation include Arabs and Druze.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dani Dayan’s Daughter Sings Hatikvah (Quietly) on Temple Mount
					

"Singing the national anthem on the Temple Mount is a right, some would say a duty, for the citizens of Israel."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ask the Expert: Why Blow the Shofar? | My Jewish Learning
					

Is there a reason we blow the shofar on Rosh Hashanah, and not a real trumpet? I know it's traditional, but is there a reason that the shofar is so special?




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli athletes parade in empty Tokyo stadium as Paralympic Games kick off
					

Rower Moran Samuel and boccia player Nadav Levi serve as flag bearers for 33-member delegation set to compete in 11 sports as Games begin under pandemic's shadow




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Paralympic swimmer Iyad Shalabi wins Tokyo gold, is 1st Arab Israeli medalist
					

In his 4th Games, 34-year-old from Shfaram wins 100m backstroke event on first day of competitions; sports minister fetes 'huge achievement'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

After spring of strife, Lod opens its doors to artists of traveling museum Zumu
					

Curator Melina Gitzin Adiram saw her planned exhibit derailed by ethnic violence; she changed focus and now hopes to heal some rifts through art emplaced in residential spaces




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Six Israeli Artists Create Exclusive Apple Playlists to Celebrate Rosh Hashanah
					

Omer Adam. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Apple Music launched a new project in collaboration with Israeli singers that was inspired by …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Paralympic swimmer Mark Malyar wins gold, breaks world record
					

21-year-old is second gold medalist in Tokyo pool in 2 days, after no Israeli swimmer had achieved such a feat since 2004




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli swimmer Ami Omer Dadaon wins silver at Tokyo Paralympics
					

Dadaon finishes second in the men's 150-meter individual medley, netting Israel its third medal in the games




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flock to Jerusalem’s Bible Lands Museum for this family-friendly bird exhibit
					

See how ancient avians were feared, revered, or just part of everyday life in cultures around the world, plus kids can enjoy an interactive play area with costumes and games




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Understanding Shmita, Israel’s Sabbatical for the Land | United with Israel
					

What is the significance of a sabbatical year for agriculture?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli swimmer again breaks world record, takes gold at Paralympic Games in Tokyo
					

After breaking the world record and winning a gold medal in the 200m individual medley, Mark Malyar does it again for the 400m freestyle.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel snags 4th Paralympics medal as rower Moran Samuel wins silver
					

President Herzog hails 'superwoman'; gold medalist swimmer Mark Malyar shatters another world record, advances to finals in 400-meter freestyle round




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shattering another world record, swimmer Mark Malyar wins his second Tokyo gold
					

Israel's Paralympic Games medal count stands at 5, surpassing its Rio haul with several medal opportunities still on the horizon




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Winning streak continues: Israeli Paralympics swimmers pick up gold, bronze
					

Israel's medal haul now at 7; Ami Dadaon shatters his own world record, takes top prize; Mark Malyar wins his third medal, coming third in 100m backstroke




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Apple (Music) and Honey: Listeners Get Israeli Music This High Holiday Season | United with Israel
					

Exclusive playlists created by Apple will include some of this year's biggest Israeli hits and up-and-coming talent.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning
					

Rosh Hashanah, the Jewish New Year, is known for apples dipped in honey, record synagogue attendance and as the kickoff to ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem: Archaeologists discover Temple period 'cheat-weight' proving accuracy of Bible
					

These types of scams are extensively described in the Bible, where it is harshly warned against.




					www.israel365news.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli swimmers win 2 more gold medals at Tokyo Paralympics
					

Israel now has nine medals in 2020 Games, including six golds, after latest achievements by Ami Dadaon and Iyad Shalabi




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli trees doing well, according to global assessment of 58,497 world species
					

Globally, 30% of trees threatened with extinction. Most of Israel's 62 species classed are as being 'of least concern' with just one categorized as endangered




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

English-singing pianist wins music reality show ‘Rising Star’
					

Tamir Grinberg, also a vocalist and composer, takes home NIS 1 million; seen as a prodigy, he has been performing since his teens




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel formally moves to US Central Command’s area of responsibility
					

The move, announced in January, is meant to improve communucation and coordination between Israel and other US allies in the region in fight against Iran




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

Lior Raz is one of the few big Israeli stars to break through in Hollywood, thanks to the success of Fauda on Netflix. Raz plays Doron, the brooding solider at the heart of the series. He has had an untraditional path towards Hollywood stardom, however; after serving in the Israel Defense Forces, he worked as Arnold Schwarzenegger’s bodyguard. Wild!

Let’s get into 18 things to know about Lior Raz, sababa?









						18 Things to Know About 'Fauda' Star Lior Raz - Hey Alma
					

Lior Raz is one of the few big Israeli stars to break through in Hollywood, thanks to the success of Fauda on Netflix. Raz plays Doron, the brooding solider at the heart of the series. He has had an untraditional path towards Hollywood stardom, however; after serving in the Israel Defense...




					www.heyalma.com


----------



## Mindful

To friends:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> To friends:
> 
> 
> View attachment 535314


Shana Tova le Kulam


----------



## Sixties Fan

By 2030, the majority of world Jews will live in Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is Shabbat Shuvah? | My Jewish Learning
					

The Shabbat that falls during the week between Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur is called Shabbat Shuvah, or the Sabbath of Return, but Shabbat Shuvah is also a pun. Shuvah, sounds very much like teshuva, or repentance, another core concept of the High Holida




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Dead Sea Revival Project founder Noam Bedein. (Courtesy)


Bedein has helped map out and organize teams around the Dead Sea, the Sea of Galilee, and along Israel’s Mediterranean shoreline to participate in the cleanup on September 12.

“Our teams have a diversity of people from all different backgrounds that take part in this, from ultra-Orthodox to liberal,” he said. “It’s a theme that everybody can stand behind.”

Bedein believes that preserving our planet’s water is a common denominator that can bridge different communities, and said that Reverse Tashlich can be a great means of connecting Diaspora Jews and Israelis.









						Reversing an old tradition, eco-activist Jews cleanse waters of humanity’s sins
					

As many perform a Rosh Hashanah ritual in which last year's sins are symbolically cast onto the water, Reverse Tashlich participants make amends by cleaning litter from waterfronts




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Time Out ranks Tel Aviv as world’s ‘funnest’ city, 8th-best overall
					

Global culture magazine's survey puts Israel’s second-largest city at No.2 in food & drink category, says it is metropolis most likely to be described as 'good for people like me'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Award-winning game has 165,888 ways to shape Star of David - ISRAEL21c
					

Genius Star logic game creator, British-Israeli Aron Lazarus, won a toy industry award as Rising Star Innovator of the Year.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do Jewish ‘Days’ Start at Night?
					

A Yom Kippur painting circa 1900 by Isidor Kaufmann. Photo: Wikipedia. Every Yom Kippur, in synagogues across the world, there …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three early 20th century recordings of Kol Nidre from the Library of Congress
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Around the country, picturesque memorials to fallen heroes of the Yom Kippur War
					

Forests, parks, promenades and overlooks in Israel often feature monuments to soldiers or units who made the ultimate sacrifice for their homeland. Here are a few such tributes




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leave your Sukkot booths to view films, exhibits and shows
					

The week of Sukkot offers a cornucopia of events, with museums, festivals, sites and troupes prepared to entertain




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Your Favorite Things About Israel

Their longevity*​
_(Deu 7:6 KJV) For thou art a holy people unto the LORD thy God:* the LORD thy God hath chosen thee to be a special people unto himself*, above all people that are upon the face of the earth.

(Deu 7:7 KJV) The LORD did not set his love upon you, nor choose you, because ye were more in number than any people; for ye were the fewest of all people:_

Then as time passes *God has second thoughts about His chosen----

Ezekiel*
25 _And you, *profane wicked prince of Israel*, whose day is come, when iniquity shall have an end,_
26 _Thus says the Lord GOD; Remove the turban, and take off the crown: this shall not remain the same: exalt him that is low, and abase him that is high._
27 _I will overturn, overturn, overturn, it: and it shall be no more, until he comes whose right it is; and I will give it to him._
31 _And I will pour out my indignation upon you, I will blow against you in the fire of my wrath, and deliver you into the hand of brutal men, skilful to destroy._
32 _You shall be for fuel to the fire; your blood shall be in the midst of the land; *you shall be no more remembered: for I the LORD have spoken it.*_

*According to a 2002 study by the *_Jewish Agency*, "the number of Jews in the world is declining at an average of 50,000 per year."*_
Jewish population by country - Wikipedia

-


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Wins American Water Works’ First Innovation Award | United with Israel
					

Utilis’s Asterra division was recognized for products that locate and assess underground water leaks.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://unitedwithisrael.org/watch-a-lively-musical-performance-for-sukkot/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Savage+Attack+on+LA+Jews%3A+2+Charged%3B+‘Openly+Jewish’+Students+Try+to+Hide+Identity%3B+CNN+Blames+Israeli+‘Assault’+on+Hamas+for+Lack+of+Peace&utm_campaign=20210922_m164842672_Savage+Attack+on+LA+Jews%3A+2+Charged%3B+‘Openly+Jewish’+Students+Try+to+Hide+Identity%3B+CNN+Blames+Israeli+‘Assault’+on+Hamas+for+Lack+of+Peace&utm_term=WATCH_3A+A+Lively+Musical+Performance+for+Sukkot


----------



## Sixties Fan

What did biblical Jerusalem look like some 2,500 years ago?
					

JPost One-on-One Zoomcast, Episode 34 - Rossella Tercatin and Prof. Yuval Gadot, archaeology and ancient near eastern cultures at Tel-Aviv University.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haifa Day: Israel, India celebrate 103 years since the Battle of Haifa
					

The Battle of Haifa saw the Jodhpur and Mysore Lancers from India liberate the city from the Ottomans. Today, India and Israel celebrate the anniversary of the battle as Haifa Liberation Day.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/4689/jewish/Shemini-Atzeret-Simchat-Torah.htm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly 50 years after the Yom Kippur War, the National Library of Israel has released a number of rare photos showing how the festival of Sukkot, or “Feast of Tabernacles,” was celebrated during the conflict, even as war raged in the Sinai and the Golan Heights.

Also known as the 1973 Arab-Israeli War, the Yom Kippur War took this name because it broke out on the Day of Atonement, the holiest day on the Jewish calendar. Because of its name, many forget that Sukkot, which begins just a few days after Yom Kippur, also fell during the height of the fighting.

A biblical injunction commands Jews to sit in a temporary dwelling called a sukkah during the festival. Due to the circumstances during the war, the chief military rabbi had declared soldiers exempt from fulfilling this commandment, yet many soldiers built improvised sukkahs on jeeps and other military vehicles anyway, some even in enemy territory.

The photos include a number taken by the photographer Nathan Fendrich, a then-39-year-old American tourist who had come to Israel to document historical and archaeological sites. Stuck in Israel at the outbreak of the war, he decided to travel between the various fronts, armed with his camera.

Fendrich recently donated his collection, including hundreds of previously unpublished photographs, to the National Library of Israel in Jerusalem.

(full article online)









						National Library of Israel Releases Rare Photographs of Sukkot During 1973 War
					

The National Library of Israel. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – Nearly 50 years after the Yom Kippur War, the National …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 perfect Instagrammable spots around Jerusalem - ISRAEL21c
					

ISRAEL21c’s student intern chooses the best locations in the capital city to show off on social media.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Royal flush: Rare First Temple-era private toilet unearthed in Jerusalem
					

'Only the rich could afford toilets' 2,700 years ago, says Israel Antiquities Authority archaeologist who uncovered the ancient latrine




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

The pain of exile is compared to the raging waters of the Flood. Like the Flood, only G‑d can end the exile. But, like Noah, we can hasten the redemption by actively yearning for it and doing all in our power to hasten its arrival.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Archaeologists find 2,700-year-old toilet in Jerusalem palace
					

The extraordinary find sheds light on life under the kings of Judah: "Only the rich could afford toilets."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chelsea Film Festival Spotlights TV Series and Films by Israeli, Jewish Directors
					

A promotional photo of the film “His Death.” Photo: Chelsea Film Festival. The internationally-focused Chelsea Film Festival (CFF) will feature …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! Tel Aviv – World’s Funnest City; Israel’s Trees Among World’s Healthiest; and More! | United with Israel
					

Time Out magazine has ranked Tel Aviv as the world’s 'funnest' city, and eighth of the 37 'best cities' around the world; Despite recent forest fires, the 2021 Global Tree Assessment gave Israel's a high ranking; and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-American Economist Wins Nobel Prize | United with Israel
					

MIT Prof. Joshua Angrist, who taught at Hebrew University in the 1990s, is the 13th Israeli citizen to win the prestigious award.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama Recognizes Israel as Sovereign Jewish Nation and Jerusalem as its Eternal Undivided Capital
					

On September 25th, the Tribal Council of the Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama met to share a meal together and convene for tribal affairs




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Writer’s ‘Scenes From a Marriage’ Is a Hit
					

Oscar Isaac and Jessica Chastain in “Scenes From a Marriage.” Photo: HBO Max. Israeli writer and show creator Hagai Levi’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Discover an unsung hero’s many imprints on the holy city of Jerusalem
					

Rabbi Yaakov Mann was a scholar-turned-contractor who felt Israel should be built up with the work of its residents' own hands. His influence continues to benefit the capital today




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turning Dates Into Honey
					

How a biblical fruit made a modern-day comeback in Israel




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opera ‘Goddesses’ come to Tel Aviv, bringing art form to ‘unordinary places’
					

'Regarding Goddesses' event on stage and street tells two tales, of wild woman and earth mother, led by a recent immigrant to Israel from Moscow




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Grandson of Acclaimed Egyptian Actor Omar Sharif Called ‘Traitor’ in Egypt for Joining Cast of Israeli TV Series
					

Omar Sharif Jr. Photo: Wikimedia Commons The grandson of the late legendary Egyptian actor Omar Sharif, famed for his roles …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to display notebooks of mysterious scholar who taught Elie Wiesel
					

Curator at National Library hails 'Mr. Shushani,' who also counted Emmanuel Levinas among his pupils, as one of the most 'influential figures in 20th-century Jewish thought'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Judokas Win 2 Golds, Bronze At Paris Grand Slam | United with Israel
					

Israeli judoka Gefen Primo breaks down her experience and how she felt about her gold medal win.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Study finds nature contributes billions to Israel’s economy
					

First research of its kind says ecosystem services ranging from food, water and pollination to carbon absorption could be worth 8% of GDP, says pricing would help preservation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

​

 #176   Self Discipline

The Torah tells the story of how Joseph was in prison in Egypt. This is a model of how anyone in any situation can grow. After Joseph was released from prison he became a powerful ruler. That is because in prison he used his mental ability to train himself to master the attribute of total self-discipline. In prison he ruled over himself, and he went on to rule over the Egyptian nation.
Today, think of a difficult situation you are in, and consider how you might use this to develop mastery over self.

(Sources: see Rabbi Chaim Zaitchyk - Maayanai Hachaim, vol.3, p.107; Rabbi Pliskin's "Consulting the Wise")


----------



## Sixties Fan

National Library of Israel Releases Photos From Johnny Cash’s ‘Holy Land’ Visit
					

American singer and songwriter Johnny Cash at a lavish meal in Jerusalem held in his honor on his third visit …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

A Yemenite Jewish woman lights Shabbat candles, 1950s. Photographer unknown.

Shabbat Shalom.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Award-winning Israeli doc on camera-hungry Nazi Albert Speer opens in NYC and LA
					

In 'Speer Goes to Hollywood,' Vanessa Lapa uses uncovered audio and never-before-seen archival images to show how Hitler's confidant tried to make a movie to whitewash his past




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kugel Yerushalmi is Undeniably Authentic Israeli Food (Judean Rose)
					

Kugel Yerushalmi is certainly one food the Arabs cannot claim was stolen from them.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Soldier awarded certificate for promoting unit, IDF on TikTok
					

A Military Policewoman received a certificate on Tuesday for promoting Israel on her TikTok account, which had amassed 1.7 million followers, more than the IDF spokesperson or the prime minister.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

30 Yotam Ottolenghi Recipes for Simple, Delicious Dinners
					

Some fuss-free recipes, plus a peek at his new dinnerware collection.




					food52.com


----------



## Persuader

Just discovered this thread....what a treat.

My favorite place in Israel.....Kibbutz Yiftah......was there in the summer of 75.


----------



## Persuader

Mindful said:


> View attachment 551550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama Recognizes Israel as Sovereign Jewish Nation and Jerusalem as its Eternal Undivided Capital
> 
> 
> On September 25th, the Tribal Council of the Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama met to share a meal together and convene for tribal affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com





			https://www.thejc.com/news/world/big-chief-rabbi-why-cherokees-could-be-jewish-1.53565


----------



## Persuader

yiostheoy said:


> It seems to me that Jerusalem is the most ancient modern city on the Earth.  By ancient modern I mean a modern city that has been around for 4000 years.  I cannot think of any other modern city that goes back in history that far.


A fascinating place....spent a lot of time there. 

I liked to just take off walking and went whichever way whim took me.  

I sat on a little porch close to the Wailing Wall a lot and watched the people pray.

I stayed right across from The Tower of David near Yaffa Gate.....not the hotel whose name escapes me at the moment but right next door in a bldg. owned by a Arab-- had a cafe and shop on the ground floor and rented rooms on the 3rd floor....very economical.

There was an area to sit at up on the roof....great view.


----------



## Persuader

teddyearp said:


> Yes, you must.  Once you do, you will kick yourself for waiting. And although you may find info to the contrary, it can be less expensive than Rome, Paris and other parts of Europe.


The best way to go is on your own and avoid the tour groups....that way you get to meet the people.


----------



## Mindful

Persuader said:


> The best way to go is on your own and avoid the tour groups....that way you get to meet the people.



They’re very sociable.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Persuader said:


> The best way to go is on your own and avoid the tour groups....that way you get to meet the people.



Probably true, but when time is limited, one gets to see a lot more in an organized tour.


----------



## Mindful

Israeli singer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

OFF THE BEATEN TRACK: 5 Exotic Animals That Once Roamed the Land of Israel | United with Israel
					

For thousands of years, from Biblical times until fairly recently, Israel has hosted some of the most exotic animals in the world, worthy of any safari!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hear, O Israel: There are magic powers in the Shema
					

An Israel Museum exhibit takes a deeper look at amulets inscribed with the elemental Jewish prayer




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Your Favorite Things About Israel
SUBTOPIC:  The Shema
𓅂  Sixties Fan, et al,

Some people say that "_The Shema_" is the most important component in "_The Torah_."  If you take nothing else away from The Torah, it should be the _Shema_.



Sixties Fan said:


> Hear, O Israel: There are magic powers in the Shema
> 
> 
> An Israel Museum exhibit takes a deeper look at amulets inscribed with the elemental Jewish prayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


*(COMMENT)*

The oddity in the Jewish faith.

The Shema _(__Perpetuation of the Faith__)_ dates back to the time of _The "Old Testament_" (_"Numbers" and "Deuteronomy"_).  This is one of a  group of prayers, invocations, or solemn expressions of gratitude made to the Supreme Being.   Archeologists have found such invocations inscribed in bracelets, amulets, talismans, etc, and cornerstones in excavations and archeological surveys (_dig sites_).  What I find interesting is that the tradition of creating modern-day bracelets, amulets, and talismans has almost faded away entirely.  Even in the Christian faiths, you have rarely seen jewelry with (_suitable for semi-formal wear_) these days with decorative prayer inlays.  You will see Wiccans openly display such bracelets, amulets, talismans (_some with diamond and gemstones_) but seldom in the Abrahamic Faiths.  I have even seen Wiccan wear ornamental neck collars and ankle chains that proclaim their allegiance (_ownership_) to their diety.   I have never seen a similar piece of dress jewelry for any of the Abrahamic Religions.  You will see necklaces with the Star of David, a Christian Cross, or a Muslim Crescent on a small gold chain.  But that is about it.  But, unlike Wiccans, you don't see such Abrahamic Religions demonstrating their devout devotion and openly expressing the deity as their master.  This is an unusual change in the last millennium (_a complete reversal since the 16th Century and the great witch hunts_).  

As with all things, there are anecdotal examples like Coptic Talismans with beads, Chiastolite Pendants, and Malachite Crystal Hearts.  But again, nothing on the order of an invocation inscription.  That makes any archeological find all that much more exciting and a dramatic scholarly find.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli filmmaker tells the story of her family's Zionist history
					

What started as a film school assignment is now an Ophir Award-nominated documentary.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Movie Star Gal Gadot’s New Film Smashes Netflix’s Opening Day Viewing Record
					

The stars of the Netflix film Red Notice: Ryan Reynolds, Gal Gadot, and Dwayne Johnson. Photo: Twitter. Gal Gadot’s new …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahead of Chanukah: Hellenistic Fortress Destroyed by Hasmoneans Uncovered | United with Israel
					

'The stories of the Maccabees are coming to life before our eyes,' enthused the Israel Antiquities Authority director. 'It is extremely exciting.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Jewish Fried Foods from Around the World | The Nosher
					

With eight days, and three meals a day, Hanukkah offers ample opportunities for trying out all kinds of fried foods. ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Latke Recipes for 8 Nights of Hanukkah | My Jewish Learning
					

Latkes are one of the most beloved Jewish comfort foods to enjoy all year, but especially for Hanukkah — and ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cakey Crunch Sweet Potato Kugel | The Nosher
					

Most of my favorite recipes use wholesome, healthful ingredients that are local and seasonal. I don’t buy a lot of ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newly found ancient fortified building seen as ‘tangible evidence’ of Hanukkah story
					

Weapons, coins, burnt wooden beams unearthed in Lachish Forest from structure said to be part of fortified line erected by Hellenistic army to protect city from Hasmonean offensive




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIDF holds sixth annual bike ride in Israel in support of soldiers
					

The cyclists visited several IDF bases during their ride, from the Mount Hermon military base to the 91st Gallilee Division, which oversees security along the border with Lebanon.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Podcast: Grab a sneak listen to the sounds and performers of the Oud Festival
					

Musicians Wisam Gibran and Nataly Oryon each discuss their inspiration and musical directions, prior to the annual event at Jerusalem's Confederation House




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

ISTANBUL (JTA) — Imported Israeli TV has given Netflix several big hits in recent years, largely focused on the travails of Orthodox Ashkenazi Jews. The latest breakout show about a Jewish community is very different.

”The Club” is a Turkish drama about a Sephardic family in 1950s Istanbul, and it’s both reshaping what representation feels like for the roughly 15,000 Jews living in Turkey today and offering American audiences a window into an underexplored corner of the Jewish world.
The first episode of “The Club” (translated from “Kulüp”), which debuted on Netflix Nov. 5 and is available to view for U.S. subscribers to the streaming platform, begins with a Hebrew sabbath prayer and ends in a Ladino song. It only dives deeper from there, weaving the intricacies of Jewish observance and the country’s ever-present struggle between minority acceptance and assimilation into its plot.

From discussion of Shabbat rules, to the tradition of kissing a mezuzah when entering a room, to the scenes shot in Turkish synagogues, many Turkish Jews have found the show a revelation — especially given the fact that Jewish characters are usually relegated to stereotypes in Turkish productions. Turkish is the main language of the series, but there is some Ladino — the historical language of Sephardic Jewry, a mixture of medieval-Spanish, Hebrew and Aramaic alongside Turkish, Greek, Arabic and other languages — in every episode.

“Jewish people were just happy to see themselves,” Eli Haligua, editor of the Turkish Jewish news outlet Avlaremoz, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency.









						Netflix’s ‘The Club’ offers a rare portrait of Turkish Jews, shattering historical taboos in the process - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

It's a hit throughout Turkey, but its Jewish themes, characters and use of Ladino have particularly endeared it to local Jews.




					www.jta.org


----------



## Mindful

Need some more “Fauda” in your viewing life?

The fourth season is on its way, as filming began this month in Israel. The latest installment of the Israeli action drama will include ten episodes, and is scheduled to launch on Israel’s Yes TV in mid-2022 and stream on Netflix worldwide.

With this latest season of the Yes Studios-produced series, “Fauda” — which means “chaos” in Arabic — will become the country’s longest-running action series, created by Lior Raz and Avi Issacharoff, and launched in 2016 on Netflix.









						‘Fauda,’ Israel’s favorite action drama series, films fourth season
					

Latest installment will pick up where last season ended, with unrest on Lebanon border and in the West Bank




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gal Gadot and her husband launch new line of mac and cheese
					

"I'm so excited to bring you what we have been working on for so long," Gadot wrote on Instagram about her new line of mac and cheese.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare 18th-century Esther scroll penned by teenage Italian girl unveiled in Jerusalem
					

'They shall praise her actions at the city gates': Auction house says item written by 14-year-old Luna Amron sheds light on role of women in era's Italian Jewish community




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli thriller ‘Tehran’ wins best drama at International Emmy Awards
					

Streaming on Apple TV+, show beats out Indian, Chilean and British competitors for Israel's third-ever win; Roy Nik misses out on best actor for role in 'Normali'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare silver ‘rebel coin,’ maybe minted at Temple 2,000 years ago, found in Jerusalem
					

Experts suggest shekel coin may have been made by priests assisting Great Revolt against Romans, using precious metal from holy site's plentiful reserves




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 10 Best Hanukkah Songs on YouTube | My Jewish Learning
					

YouTube holds a vast library of music, and Hanukkah songs are no exception. The Hanukkah terrain consists of the classics, ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli President Visits UK Exhibit Honoring Jewish Athletes Murdered in Holocaust
					

(From right) Roman Abramovich with Israeli President Isaac Herzog and artist Solomon Souza. Photo: Koby Gideon / GPO Israeli President …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four Israeli Universities Ranked Among Top 50 in World for Graduating VC-Backed Founders
					

The campus of the Technion-Israel Institute of Technology on Mount Carmel, Haifa. Photo: Technion-Israel Institute of Technology / Wikimedia Commons. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Thanksgiving and Being a Jew - Aish.com
					

Giving thanks goes to the essence of what it means to be a Jew.




					www.aish.com


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Sixties Fan* states:
*Zionism :*_ a movement for (originally) the re-establishment and (now) the development and protection of a Jewish nation in what is now Israel.

“It did not end when the state was declared”_

The above is an interesting choice of words. Just keep in mind that in 1947ad marked the first time in recorded history that the term “Israel” was used as a place instead of as a person.

“Israel” was a person, not a place. Claiming otherwise is just a lie

*Zionism:*_ an international movement to oppose the forces arrayed against the Jewish state, something both meaningful and useful – even essential._

Which creates an excuse to openly murder which history has shown to be one of their true attributes.

_ It did not end when the state was declared; thanks to our enemies, Zionism is a continuing struggle._

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,To find new ways to excuse the wanton lying, stealing, and murdering.

No offense intended or implies, -


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Do Jews Play Dreidel on Hanukkah? | My Jewish Learning
					

A dreidel (sevivon in Hebrew) is a spinning top, with four sides, each side featuring  a different Hebrew letter: nun ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Cinematheque’s Jewish Film Fest brings range of movies for Hanukkah viewing
					

The annual film event includes screenings, discussions and talks with filmmakers and creators exploring Jewish thinkers, artists and activists




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish A Cappella Group Drops ‘West Side Story’ Hanukkah Parody
					

Six13 in the music video for “West Side Chanukah Story.” Photo: Screenshot. The professional Jewish a cappella group Six13 released …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘The Lifetime Achievement of an Affirmative Jew’: Bernard-Henri Lévy Reflects on New Film, ‘The Will to See,’ Ahead of Jerusalem Premiere
					

Bernard-Henri Lévy in his film “The Will to See” with Afghan resistance leader Ahmad Massoud and a group of his …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Netta Barzilai’s Hanukkah Performance Lights Up NBA Game in Los Angeles
					

Israel’s Netta Barzilai, winner of the 2018 Eurovision Song Contest, laughs during an interview with Reuters at her home studio, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Map Shows Where the Hanukkah Story Happened | My Jewish Learning
					

The Hanukkah story began with a confrontation in Modi’in in roughly 168 BCE and ended several years later, when the ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oil lamp from Hasmonean period found in City of David
					

Dr. Philip Wakosowicz, director of the excavation, said, "Lamps like this one are not rare and are found in many digs, but it's definitely exciting to excavate a Hasmonean-era lamp in the City of David right before Hanukkah."




					www.israel365news.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 Hanukkah Traditions From Around the World | My Jewish Learning
					

Many of the most well-known Hanukkah traditions are universal. Whether you’re in Argentina or Zimbabwe, Jews will mark the eight-day ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/recipes/recipe_cdo/aid/3085966/jewish/21-Festive-Recipes-to-Make-This-Chanukah.htm#utm_medium=email&utm_source=99_kosher_cooking_en&utm_campaign=en&utm_content=content


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						The Nosher | My Jewish Learning
					

Explore Jewish Life and Judaism at My Jewish Learning, a trans-denominational website of information about Judaism. Visit us today!




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Easy Fried Sweets and Treats For Chanukah
					

Ah, Hanukkah! It’s all about the fried, right?  Well, of course it’s about much more meaningful events, but when it comes to the food part, it’s all about the




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In Israel, Reigning Miss Universe Gifted Star of David Ring Engraved With ‘Am Yisrael Chai’
					

The Star of David ring worn by Miss Universe Andrea Meza that was gifted by El Al Israel Airlines and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The oldest video footage of Jerusalem you will ever see
					

Truly remarkable.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Apple Music Reveals Israel’s Top Hits of 2021
					

Omer Adam standing in front of the Western Wall in a scene from his music video for “Jerusalem.” Photo: Screenshot. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Adam Sandler gives seal of approval to Haim's updated Chanukah Song
					

Adam Sandler gives his seal of approval after the sisters of rock band Haim update comedian's famous Chanukah Song: 'You are three bad--- jews! See you on tour!'




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient Hasmonean artifacts found in east Jerusalem at end of Hanukkah
					

The items were examined by officials of the Israel Antiquities Authority, and the suspect was arrested and taken in for questioning.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, sans West Bank, officially joins EU’s huge flagship R&D program
					

Horizon Europe will allocate over €95 billion for research in 2021-2027; Israelis allowed to bid on quantum computing, but not space, tenders




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli smart energy tech firm SolarEdge to list on S&P 500 index
					

Founded in 2006, it joins index comprising world's biggest companies such as Apple, Microsoft, and Meta/Facebook




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Unveils New Gaza Barrier to Thwart Underground Attacks: ‘An Iron Wall’
					

Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz visits the newly completed underground barrier along the Gaza Strip frontier in Erez, southern Israel, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Will Smith’s production company boards Israeli docuseries on Munich massacre
					

'Munich 1972,' a 3-part series on the terrorist killings of Israeli Olympic athletes and coaches, will include archival footage, interviews with key figures and dramatized scenes




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

More Jews Visited Temple Mount in Last 3 Months Than All of 2016 | United with Israel
					

The number of Jewish visitors this year will likely surpass 40,000, a number not seen in 2,000 years.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Funny, you don't look Jewish" - Jewish jokes from the 1950s
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alana Haim is true to life in coming-of-age flick ‘Licorice Pizza,’ set in 1970s LA
					

The musician and daughter of Israeli soccer player Moti Haim stars across from Cooper Hoffman in a nuanced performance peppered with authentic Jewish moments




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The State of Israel was the real winner in Miss Universe
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Second ancient synagogue found in Migdal alters ideas of Jewish life 2,000 years ago
					

Archaeologists says existence of two houses of worship in same town shows need for religious social focal point other than the existing Temple in Jerusalem




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( I thought the history of this Jewish community to be very interesting )









						The Jews of Kaifeng: China's Only Native Jewish Community | My Jewish Learning
					

Jews have lived in Kaifeng, a city in central China’s Henan province, for over 1,000 years. This makes the Kaifeng ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli archaeologists believe ancient artifacts recently seized by police were spoils of war taken by Jewish rebels from their Roman enemies nearly 2,000 years ago.

Israel’s Antiquities Authority said Wednesday that the artifacts, including ornamental incense burners and a wine jug, may be battle loot dating back to the Bar Kochba revolt in 132-136 CE.










						Stopping a suspect car, police find ancient items Bar Kochba rebels took from Romans
					

Detectives searching a vehicle in Jerusalem find box with rare bronze antiquities believed seized by Jewish rebels 2,000 years ago as spoils of war




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

​Fatah Central Committee Member Dalal Salameh: The Palestinians Will Defy The Zionist Enterprise Until It Comes To An End​





The islamist entity has a 1,400 year old fixation on Jew hatreds. It's as though islamist ideology is not capable of anything but a seething, hand-wringing pathology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anastasia Gorbenko wins Israel’s 1st-ever World Swimming Championships gold
					

18-year-old athlete's 29.34-second 50-meter breaststroke time in Abu Dhabi is a new Israeli women's short course record




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anastasia Gorbenko wins Israel’s 1st-ever World Swimming Championships gold
					

18-year-old athlete's 29.34-second 50-meter breaststroke time in Abu Dhabi is a new Israeli women's short course record




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vaccine grinches are wrong — Israel is still a paragon of immunization excellence
					

Two in every five Israelis have little to no immunity against infection by Omicron, but don't jump to the conclusion that the inoculation effort has gone off track




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli startup WoodSpoon app connects home chefs with hungry New Yorkers
					

Platform provides certification, advertising, payment system for cooks; Israelis, other immigrant communities find niche on application




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-made documentary on Nazis in US shortlisted for Academy Award
					

'Camp Confidential: America’s Secret Nazis,' by Daniel Sivan and Mor Loushy, is among 15 finalists for the documentary short Oscar




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

21 Israeli Reasons to Be Cheerful at the End of 2021 | United with Israel
					

Doom and gloom may seem the order of the day as we close up 2021, but this year bought plenty of things to celebrate and be proud of.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s economy grew by 7% in 2021, beating global average, study finds
					

Dun & Bradstreet says India's economy grew by 9.5%, China's by 8%; highlights Israeli tech sector and booming real estate industry, notes significance of widespread vaccination




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Fauda' goes global in its fourth season
					

The season will take place in Lebanon, Brussels, Jenin and Ramle.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Laughs in store: Israel’s favorite supermarket comes to international TV audiences
					

Kan's 'Kupa Rashit,' about the everyday mayhem at a small-town grocery, is trying to go global, starting with ChaiFlicks streaming platform




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv: Spending a day in the world's most expensive city
					

MUNICIPAL AFFAIRS: Our intrepid reporter goes shopping, drinks coffee and talks to residents to see how they manage to live in Tel Aviv.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Unearthed: The new virtual exhibition at the City of David
					

The City of David is following in the footsteps of some of the most renowned museums in the world, creating a fully virtual exhibition.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tiny clay seals reveal First Temple royal treasuries in Jerusalem, researchers say
					

Bullae recovered from Temple Mount soil and ancient buildings in Ophel Park bear impression of woven fabric, indicating they were used on bags of silver and jars of produce




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New online translation by Sefaria may be the Jerusalem Talmud’s ‘Cinderella moment’
					

The nonprofit offers free access to Jewish texts, and debuts one of its most ambitious projects yet - an interactive version of a cryptic and oft-overlooked version of the Talmud




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rock duo Air Supply to perform two shows in Israel
					

The Australian rock duo have performed in Israel four times in the past.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Podcast: Author digs into wacky-but-true tales of Jerusalem archaeology
					

Journalist Andrew Lawler's new book 'Under Jerusalem' is a treasure trove for the unbelievable real history of excavations in the Holy City through today




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over a century of historical Israeli footage is now online, and it’s a revelation
					

The Israel Film Archive opens a trove of films previously closed to the public that shows wars, elections and vintage advertisements, thanks to a yearslong $10M digitization effort




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ingathering of the victuals: Israeli cuisine from all over gets a home in Tel Aviv
					

Part restaurant, part research institute, part incubator and part archive, the Asif culinary library gathers people along with food




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Likkmee

My favorite thing ?
I used to make and freeze 4 dozen English muffins.
With the same amount of flower, I get 5 dozen bagelz


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s national library says the number of visitors to its Arabic website more than doubled last year, driven by a growing collection of digitized materials and an aggressive outreach campaign to the Arab world.

Around 650,000 users, predominantly from the Palestinian territories, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Algeria, visited the National Library of Israel’s English and Arabic sites in 2021, said library spokesman Zack Rothbart.

One of the most heavily trafficked resources on the Arabic website is a newspaper archive with more than 200,000 pages of Arabic publications from Ottoman and British Mandate Palestine, said Raquel Ukeles, head of the library’s collections.










						Israel’s national library sees Arabic site traffic boom
					

One of the most heavily trafficked resources is a newspaper archive of Arabic publications from Ottoman and British Mandate Palestine




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Studio Wins Global Award for Cool Kids’ Spaces in Hospitals, Hotels, Museums | United with Israel
					

Sarit Shani Hay Studio in Tel Aviv wins Dezeen reader award for outstanding projects that foster child-centric experiences.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

THIS week is #ShukranDruze - thank the loyal Druze community in Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Honor the Wonders of Nature on Tu B'Shvat! | United with Israel
					

Watch and learn about this fun and environmentally friendly holiday!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

I love the Israeli series Checkout
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Golan covered in white as Jerusalem braces for snow
					

Schools in northern region shuttered due to weather; heavy rainfall expected along the coast throughout the day




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/01/18/ben-gurion-house-finds-scroll-presented-to-first-prime-minister-in-1949/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As demand spikes, donor to buy Israeli emergency help system for Jewish institutions
					

Jewish philanthropist pledges $1 million to fund installation, training of security software for Jewish schools, synagogues in wake of Texas attack




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alpine Skier is Israel’s First Winter Paralympics Athlete | United with Israel
					

Sheina Vaspi is making Israel's first tracks in international competition.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Snow blankets Jerusalem, transforming city into winter wonderland
					

Rare covering of white delights residents as schools, kindergartens stay shut; snow may not stick around for long, though, with rain falling and temperatures set to rise




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Meet the 15-year-old Druze boy who helps Holocaust survivors use tech
					

Salman, 15, whose family is the only ethnic Druze Arabs in their city of Arad, helps local survivors use online tools, such as Facebook.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

1.5-million-year-old human vertebra uncovered in Israel’s Jordan Valley
					

The vertebra from Ubeidiya belonged to a young individual 6-12 years old, who was tall for his age, the researchers found.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robert Kraft (left) and Tom Brady at the Western Wall in Jerusalem, 2006. (Courtesy)










						‘Our trip created a stronger bond’: Kraft shares memories of Tom Brady in Israel
					

Days after legendary QB retires, Patriots owner tells Times of Israel about their 2006 visit, on which the GOAT fired a gun, was baptized in the Jordan River, and danced the hora




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Beach, food, shopping: Here are 10 of the best things to do in Tel Aviv
					

Warm weather, sandy beaches, arresting architecture and sizzling nightlife. It's no wonder some call Tel Aviv the "Miami of the Middle East."




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

See One of the Most Exciting Moments in the City of David Excavations
					

There's nothing like unearthing Jerusalem.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three Israeli Researchers Awarded Na’amat Prize for Groundbreaking Women Scientists | United with Israel
					

Women constitute 54 percent of Israel's doctoral recipients, but are under-represented in senior university positions.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hungarian-Born Skier Comes in Sixth Place for Israel With More Races to Come
					

Barnabas Szollos, 23, is representing Israel at the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing. Photo: YouTube Screenshot. JNS.org – Barnabas Szollos …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Explore the Medieval shrines left behind by a ruling class of warriors
					

The Israeli landscape is dotted with architecture from the Mamelukes, a group of slaves who were taught the art of war before turning on their masters and ruling the region




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jason Brown may have been sixth in the Olympics but he’s first in my heart
					

The artistry! The elegance! The joyful smiles!




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv ranked 5th-best city for AirBnb owners, Jerusalem 10th
					

Of the top 10 cities ranked, five of them were in the US, two were in Japan, two were in Israel and one was in the UAE (Dubai).




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

At Dead Sea museum, chemical firm evokes past pioneers as it bids to keep mining
					

With movies and virtual reality, guided tour through reconstructed huts combines Zionist history with ICL's push for renewal of mineral extraction license




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Druze athlete breaks Israeli barrier with record-breaking 1,000-meter run
					

Biomedical engineering student Karawan Halabi beats time that stood for 25 years, becoming first Druze to set an Israeli best; starts training for the Olympics




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tower of David renewal seeks to reinstate ancient citadel as Old City beacon
					

Jerusalem fortress, some of it 2,500-years-old, is completing a $40 million renovation, bringing city's historic 'lighthouse' into 21st century




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 stunning Crusader ruins to visit in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Come along on our virtual tour of monumental castles and fortresses built in the Holy Land by Christian warriors in the 11th to 13th centuries.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Singer Noa Kirel Named Among ‘Talented Emerging Artists’ of 2022 by People Magazine
					

Noa Kirel. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Israeli pop singer Noa Kirel was named among the 20 “talented emerging artists making their …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Almost perfectly preserved 9,000-year-old shrine discovered in Jordanian desert
					

Ritual complex found in ancient Neolithic campsite near mass traps that are believed to have been used to corral wild gazelles for slaughter




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/02/28/israel-picked-to-host-first-ironman-middle-east-championship/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Henry Winkler to star in new Israeli comedy about Haredi girl
					

Veteran Jewish actor to play the father of a Haredi woman who explores the secular treats of Israel in new racy TV series 'Chansi'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/life-and-culture/all/lior-raz-fauda-can-build-bridges-in-the-middle-east-3Q0vm3JDSvFc9pUuoy5sKk


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ten Best Hamantaschen Recipes
					

It's that time of year, our sleeves are rolled up, the dough is rolled out, and we are making dozens of hamantaschen for inclusion in our Mishloach Manot. Here




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The women who built Israel with hands and hearts - ISRAEL21c
					

Women in the first half of the 20th century propelled the young Israel forward, making their mark in politics, public life and academia.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Why Do Jews Wear Costumes on Purim? | My Jewish Learning
					

Purim is a festive day of merrymaking when it’s common to dress up in costumes. The practice traces back centuries, ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Purim Menu: Hidden Fillings Commemorate Hidden Miracles | United with Israel
					

What's the lesson of hamantaschen and kreplach?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabadwestboca.com/holidays/purim/article_cdo/aid/465074/utm_source/facebook/utm_medium/social/utm_campaign/socialpilot_ChabadWestBoca.com/tdate/3/8/2022/fbclid/IwAR1T24i8Jl2uogHqE1BdaPXxdxgjwem-ZbQuuf_Qcip4INDO_VwjGBQLKPY


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book review: "Under Jerusalem: The Buried History of the World's Most Contested City" (RealJerusalemStreets)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

A History of Purim | My Jewish Learning
					

Talmudic and Medieval Development of Purim. History of Purim. Purim, A Holiday of Reversals. Featured Articles on Purim. Jewish Holidays.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli official: Turkey agrees to return ancient Hebrew inscription to Jerusalem
					

The 2,700-year-old Siloam inscription, taken by the Ottomans and still held in Istanbul, marks direct evidence of Bible’s account of King Hezekiah’s tunnel-building in Jerusalem




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

Wonder Woman. Captain Marvel. Today we are celebrating stories of women who save the world from dark times and bad guys.

While many critical moments in Jewish history revolve around great women, perhaps none express this theme more than the Book of Esther. The Purim story doesn’t just have a strong female lead; it’s a story that reframes the entire Biblical perspective on the power of women.

We are all familiar with Haman’s genocidal decree against the Jewish people and the salvation brought about through the heroic acts of Mordechai and Esther. But if we take a closer look, the very first decree in the story is not against the Jewish people. It is a decree against all women.

In chapter one, after the Queen Vashti’s refusal to appear before her husband, the villainous King Achashverosh, the king’s advisors are concerned:









						Before Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel, There was Queen Esther - Aish.com
					

Esther didn’t only save the Jewish people; she transformed the power of women.




					aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/03/13/iranian-jews-acquired-tomb-of-queen-esther-and-morchai-israels-national-library-reveals/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient statue from 4th millennium BCE on display for first time
					

The unique life-sized “The Lord of the Desert” stone stele was discovered during the taking of inventory at the Israel Museum in Jerusalem




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare March snow day blankets Israel in white
					

The last March snowfall in Jerusalem was recorded in 2003.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Poppy Seed and Apple Cake Recipe | The Nosher
					

Poppy seed cakes are popular throughout Eastern Europe and Israel. The cake is even better to enjoy the next day after ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Awarded First Home Port for Major Cruise Line | United with Israel
					

This is the first time a cruise operator has designated Israel as a base of operations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/recipes/recipe_cdo/aid/4660078/jewish/16-Suggested-Purim-Foods-for-Your-Festive-Purim-Meal.htm#utm_medium=email&utm_source=99_kosher_cooking_en&utm_campaign=en&utm_content=content


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Jerusalem’s shuk, a brainiac distillery rethinks spirit-making
					

Thinkers Distillery in the Mahane Yehuda market plans to make everything from vodka and gin to rum, bourbon and tequila -- just better




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Natural Citizen

Sixties Fan said:


> ‘The Lifetime Achievement of an Affirmative Jew’: Bernard-Henri Lévy Reflects on New Film, ‘The Will to See,’ Ahead of Jerusalem Premiere
> 
> 
> Bernard-Henri Lévy in his film “The Will to See” with Afghan resistance leader Ahmad Massoud and a group of his …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



I see that Bernard-Henri Lévy just popped up in the Ukraine.

Weird how that cat always seems to show up alongside western proxy fighters in war zones, huh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is Passover?
					

Over the past 3,000 years, Passover has endured as the most celebrated and widely observed holiday in the Jewish tradition. Passover commemorates the seminal event in Jewish history — the story of the Exodus which led to the birth of the Jewish nation, Israel. In addition, the most basic and...




					www.ifcj.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli gymnast Artem Dolgopyat takes gold at World Cup in Cairo
					

Dolgopyat continues his winning streak after Olympic gold at Tokyo 2020 and another gold in Doha earlier this month




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/03/13/new-hebrew-language-program-aims-to-improve-opportunities-for-druze/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Druze woman helping Israelis learn to live together - ISRAEL21c
					

Illiterate women and professionals, young and old, Christian and Bahá’í, Jewish and Muslim – every woman has a place at Janan Faraj Falah’s association in Akko.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 top places to ‘take the waters’ in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Relax and replenish surrounded by natural beauty at one of these watery spas in the holy land.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

​





​














​



Migrating cranes over the Hula lake nature reserve​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 18 Most Popular Passover Dishes
					

Every year we try and come up with new and fun takes on traditional recipes and every year the most popular recipes are the actual original versions of these




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Israel Loses Less Than 3% of Its Water, It Ranks Fourth in the World’
					

People paddle on a stand-up paddle board in the Sea of Galilee, northern Israel, Nov. 8, 2016. Photo: Reuters / …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Women’s Hockey Team Debuts at World Championships! | United with Israel
					

A team from Iran was slated to go head-to-head with them but withdrew their participation to avoid competing against Israeli athletes.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imperial and Petra hotels in the Old City of Jerusalem.









						Finally, Ateret Cohanim Takes Possession of Old City Hotel It Won in Court
					

The publication of the deal in 2005 led to a crisis in the Greek Church in Jerusalem.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

6th century BCE Jerusalemite oenophiles had a taste for exotic vanilla-spice wine
					

New research based on First Temple City of David pottery sherds dating to the Babylonian destruction shores up theories of international trade with Kingdom of Judah




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-Produced Film About African Child Abducted Into Slavery Screens at UN
					

(From left) “Equiano.Stories” producer Mati Kochavi, Israel’s Ambassador to the United Nations Gilad Erdan and New York City Mayor Eric …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Podcast: Tradition! The Israeli actor who got hooked on Broadway favorites
					

Eyal Sherf dipped into musicals as a teen, and now acts, sings and lectures about musical theater, offering us a taste of his show




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-German Sci-Fi Series Set to Film at Space Center in Israel’s Negev Simulating Life on Mars
					

Scientists participate in a demonstration of an experiment led by Austrian and Israeli agencies simulating a mission to Mars near …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

After years of neglect, ‘rare opportunity’ opens up for Tiberias archaeological gems
					

Volunteers have cleaned up stunning sites including Sanhedrin seat and huge Roman theater that were buried under trash; as authorities argue, experts plead to set up national park




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ukraine’s Eurovision act arrives in Israel for joint tour, live show in Tel Aviv
					

Kalush Orchestra granted permission to leave country amid fighting, for promotional events including 'Israel Calling,' a 4-day tour culminating in a concert Thursday




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sea of Galilee nears maximum capacity for first time in 30 years
					

The freshwater lake has seen wide fluctuations in its level over the past few years




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of rabbis and heads of yeshivas ascended the Temple Mount, the holiest site in Judaism, on Sunday for Rosh Chodesh Nisan. The rabbis ascended the mountain led by Temple Institute founder Rabbi Yisrael Ariel, Rosh Yeshiva of Shadmot Mehola Rabbi Shlomo Rosenfeld and Rabbi Eliezer Shankolevsky from Beit Shemesh.

Rabbi Israel Ariel opened the ascent with the words of Torah, Halacha and Aggadah, on the importance of ascending the Temple Mount properly. The rabbi congratulated the organized ascension and said that "when fifty rabbis ascend the Temple Mount, it is a stamp of approval that is likened to the approval of the chief rabbinate for ascension."

The rabbis carried the Torah throughout the ascent to the Temple Mount along with prayers for peace with Israel, combining Psalms and the Kaddish prayer as is customary there. The rabbis noted in praise the positive changes on the Temple Mount in that the police had allowed them to ascend the Temple Mount for the seventh year in a row. They thanked the commanders and especially the district commander Doron Turgeman.

(full article online)









						Dozens of Rabbis ascend Temple Mount
					

Many rabbis visit holiest site in Judaism for Rosh Chodesh Nissan.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli researcher's hummus chickpeas sprout in space
					

Dr. Yonatan Winetraub confirms legumes have been growing even quicker in space compared to earth, over a month after being launched to International Space Station; adds hummus may become first food to be cultivated on another planet




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Must-Know Passover Terms | My Jewish Learning
					

Key words and phrases for Pesach.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ukraine’s Eurovision Band Calls for End to War at Israel Event
					

Members of the Kalush Orchestra, Ukraine’s representative for the 2022 Eurovision Song Contest, perform for Ukrainian refugees and immigrants, in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli drama ‘The Lesson’ win top prize at Canneseries film festival
					

Festival's artistic director says show presents 'a social phenomenon' in Israel; Maya Landsmann, who plays the heroine, wins prize for best performance




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ariel University Wins First Place in Tactical Robotics Competition
					

Ariel University’s campus. Photo: Michael Jacobson via Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – Ariel University won first place on Wednesday in a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oskar Schindler’s Jewish secretary, who drew up his worker lists, dies at age 107
					

Mimi Reinhardt registered employees for German industrialist's factories, helping save hundreds during Holocaust; spent her last years living in Israel




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Idan Raichel Ends Concert With Israel Philharmonic Orchestra Playing ‘Hatikvah’ in Tribute to Victims of Tel Aviv Terror Attack
					

Idan Raichel. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Israeli musician and composer Idan Raichel ended his performance on Thursday night with the Israel …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fans at Israeli soccer match display banners commemorating terror victims
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Ukrainian Musicians Pray for Peace in Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

Ahead of the Eurovision song contest, contestants came to Israel to perform their songs and visit the Holy Land!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Green-Lights New Jewish City in the Negev | United with Israel
					

The plans would boost the Negev population by 80,000.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s National Library Makes Rare Editions of Haggadah Available for Download Before Passover
					

A detail from a 1556 printed copy of the Haggadah published in Prague — one of only two surviving copies. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colombian Singer Maluma Dedicates Tel Aviv Concert to Terror Victims After String of Attacks in Israel
					

Maluma during the world premiere of the music video “Medellin” on MTV. Photo: MTV International / Wikimedia Commons. Colombian singer …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Passover Customs from Around the World | My Jewish Learning
					

For over a thousand years, Jews around the world have used largely the same Hebrew text for the Passover seder. ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

First-Ever Rehabilitation Hospital in Israel’s Negev is Poised to Put Region ‘on the Map’
					

Didi and Maj. Gen. (Res.) Doron Almog, founders of ADI Negev-Nahalat Eran, and Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett listen as …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish A Cappella Group Six13 Releases Billy Joel-Inspired Passover Parody
					

The Jewish a cappella group Six13 created a mash-up of classic tunes from Jewish musician Billy Joel. Photo: Screenshot. JNS.org …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## BackAgain

Love the way Israel whomps Arab aggression time and time again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How is This Night Different From All Others: A Guide To The Passover Seder

On the first night of Passover, the night of the 15th of Nisan, Jews around the world sit down to a Passover Seder during which they commemorate the Exodus from Egypt and the countless miracles God performed at that time. While most people associate the Seder with the four glasses of wine, the matzah (unleavened bread, mirroring that which the Hebrews took in their haste to leave Egypt), and telling over the story, there is much more to the evening than meets the eye.

There are 15 steps to the Seder, symbolizing the 15 steps that led from the courtyard of the Temple Mount to the doors of the Holy Temple, teaching that just as it took the people 15 steps to walk toward holiness, so too experiencing the Passover Seder will bring one to a place of higher spiritual growth.

Here are the 15 steps of the Passover Seder:

Kadesh (Kiddush - Sanctifying the Day Over a Cup Wine)
Urchatz (Washing the Hands for Vegetables)
Karpas (Eating Vegetables Dipped in Salt Water)
Yachatz (Breaking the Middle Matzah)
Magid (Retelling the Passover Story)
Rachtzah (Washing the Hands for the Meal)
Motzi (First Blessing)
Matzah (Second Blessing)
Maror (Bitter Herbs)
Korech (the Hillel Sandwich)
Shulchan Orech (the Meal)
Tzafun (the Afikoman)
Barech (Grace After Meals)
Hallel (Praise)





__





						How is This Night Different From All Others: A Guide To The Passover Seder
					






					israel365.activehosted.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Passover, Israel has much to be thankful for - opinion
					

Of course, dayenu does not mean that Israel is satisfied and sitting on its laurels. It aspires to more.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Likkmee

Sixties Fan said:


> This Passover, Israel has much to be thankful for - opinion
> 
> 
> Of course, dayenu does not mean that Israel is satisfied and sitting on its laurels. It aspires to more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


I look forward to visiting some day.....The ruins....when the price of radiation suits comes down a bit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Liev Schreiber to Star in Series on Dutch Woman Who Sheltered Anne Frank’s Family During Holocaust
					

Actor Liev Schreiber. Photo: Gage Skidmore/Wikimedia Commons. Jewish actor Liev Schreiber will co-star in an upcoming Disney+ and National Geographic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

City installs award-winning Lumiweave system at Atidim Park, home to high-tech, finance, medical companies​



Lumiweave, designed by Anai Green, is a self-lighting, solar-cell packed, outdoor fabric, that won one of four prizes in 2020's international Women4Climate Tech challenge. (Courtesy: Anai Green)


----------



## Sixties Fan

After 37 years, Magritte’s surrealist masterpiece still inspires at Israel Museum
					

'The Castle of the Pyrenees' is at the center of a new exhibit telling the backstory of the work by the famed Belgian artist -- as well as his art-loving friend who commissioned it




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some Jewish tech workers won’t ever return to the office: They’ve moved to Israel
					

Working from the Holy Land while retaining a Bay Area tech job is feasible thanks to the willingness of many Silicon Valley firms to allow employees to work remotely — indefinitely




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

Of course, if our soldiers were the violent monsters they claim, you would not be seeing scenes like this at all.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

How Schnitzel Became an Israeli Staple | The Nosher
					

Schnitzel in Israel is a big deal. Like, a bigger deal than people realize. Or, at least, a bigger deal ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Israelis Eat For Breakfast
					

It was just last year, when we wrote the 28 Day Challenge, that I learned from Tamar how other cultures and countries breakfast. Being the world traveler that




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An ancient bronze fork found at Korazim National Park, believed to be from the Talmudic period (Ahia Cohen-Tavor/Nature and Parks Authority)

(full article online)









						Girl finds rare ancient fork at 1,500-year-old dig site near Sea of Galilee
					

Members of the public participate in work to uncover ancient Jewish village at Korazim, also uncover an elaborate earing




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Dead Sea Named Number 1 Healing Spot for 2022 | United with Israel
					

International travel magazine cites Israel’s landlocked salt lake for its health-promoting properties for skin, respiration and other ailments.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

74 Yom Haatzmaut Recipes
					

Yom Haatzmaut falls this year on May 5, 2022. Traditionally Yom Haatzmaut is a day off from work for Israelis, a day to spend with family and celebrate Israel’s




					jamiegeller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Judoka Wins Silver in European Championship, Bringing Team’s Total to Four Medals
					

Israeli judoka Raz Hershko on the podium at the European Judo Championships in Sofia, Bulgaria on May 1, 2022. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Show Sea Urchins Lived on Earth 300 Million Years Ago
					

The phylum echinodermata (‘echino’ meaning spiny and ‘derm’ meaning skin) are key to the study of evolution, as they are …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Was Monty Python’s ‘Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch’ fact? Crusader-era explosive found
					

Analysis of 11th-12th century vessel shards excavated in Jerusalem's Old City give support to Crusader-era accounts of exploding projectiles -- such as depicted in 'The Holy Grail'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

8 fun and fascinating facts surrounding Israel’s founding - ISRAEL21c
					

As Israel celebrates 74 years of independence, we take a look at the bizarre debates, events and even architecture that marked its earliest days.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient Samaritan oil lamp discovered during work on Mount Gerizim
					

The lamp was discovered while workers were clearing out an area around the stone bath from debris by hand.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel opens world’s most protected blood bank, rocket-proof and underground
					

Blood is a ‘strategic asset,’ so $135M. Magen David Adom facility has thick concrete walls and defense against missiles, biological and chemical attacks, earthquakes, cyberterror




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

20 celebrities with unexpected connections to Israel, from Will Smith to J-Lo - ISRAEL21c
					

Bet you didn’t know that Pamela Anderson hosted the Israeli ‘Dancing with the Stars’ or that Leonard Cohen sang for troops in the Yom Kippur War.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Memorial Day Starts With Moment of Silence, Western Wall Ceremony
					

Israeli visit a military cemetery before the beginning of a ceremony marking Israel’s Memorial Day, commemorating fallen soldiers of Israel’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elizaveta Sherstuk, director of a Ukrainian Jewish organization in the town of Sumy, who is one of 12 people chosen to light torches to mark the start of Independence Day, in an undated photograph. (Jewish Distribution Committee)

On March 8, after nearly two weeks of intense Russian bombing, a humanitarian “green corridor” was established in the Ukrainian city of Sumy, allowing the civilians trapped inside to flee to safety. But within just a few short hours, Russian forces violated the negotiated ceasefire, halting the evacuation.

Undeterred, Elizaveta Sherstuk, the head of Sumy’s Jewish community center, set to work to get the most vulnerable members of her community out.

“We managed to evacuate 150 people, mostly the elderly, women, and children. The distance would normally take us three-four hours. It took us seven hours because there was so much traffic. We were lucky that there was a Red Cross column that accompanied it and we managed to join them and security helped us leave the town,” Sherstuk told The Times of Israel through a translator.

(full article online)









						She helped get hundreds to safety in Ukraine; now she’ll light a torch in Jerusalem
					

Elizaveta Sherstuk was chosen to represent the Diaspora at Israel's main Independence Day ceremony. 'This is the acknowledgment of the importance of what we do'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What You Should Know About Yom HaZikaron – Israel’s Memorial Day | United with Israel
					

Israel pays tribute to the soldiers who fell defending their country.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Leonard Cohen in the Sinai Desert, 1973I

(full article online)









						Leonard Cohen's Songs of the Yom Kippur War
					

In an appearance that has never quite been explained, the legendary singer arrived in the desert to perform for the troops during one of the bloodiest weeks of the battle




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yodfat: The Masada You Don't Know About | Honest Reporting
					

In the autumn of 66 CE, Jews came together in the ancient city of Jerusalem and rebelled against the mighty Roman Empire. Little did they know that




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hatikvah: The Lyrics, Meaning and History of Israel's National Anthem | Honest Reporting
					

Few words are as well-known to Jews around the world as the lyrics of Hatikvah, Israel's national anthem. Meaning “the hope,”  the anthem echoes 2,000




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

KKL-JNF Releases Images of Past IDF Independence Day Parades
					

The first IDF parade took place during the 1948 War of Independence, on July 27, 1948, on Allenby and Ben Yehuda Streets in Tel Aviv.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Rings in 74th Independence Day With Jerusalem Torch-Lighting Ceremony
					

Broadcast of Israel’s 74th Independence Day celebration at Mount Herzl. Photo: YouTube screenshot After a mournful day commemorating its fallen …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Independence Day: Watch the torch-lighting ceremony
					

Following Remembrance Day, the annual torch lighting ceremony at Mount Herzl began on Wednesday night.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

74 reasons to love Israel
					

From Yom Kippur bike-riding to sea turtles, the meditative power of the Negev and good-looking men, Krembos, hummus, wine, and how simply everyone helps everyone else




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ebal Amulet – the oldest Israelite text ever found
					

It was as if I had been finding, and putting together the pieces of a large, difficult jigsaw puzzle – pieces that came from ancient history, archaeology, geography and biblical textual analysis.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Other participants in the study included PhD student Roy Galili from Ben-Gurion University of the Negev, Prof. Gideon Avni, Dr. Tali Erickson-Gini and Dr. Yotam Tepper from the Antiquities Authority, Dr. Daniel Fox from Cambridge University and research student Nofar Shamir of the University of Haifa.

“The findings reflect the beginnings of globalization processes in the ancient world and the special importance of the Middle East and the desert expanses in particular, at the crossroads of East and West,” said the researchers.

Bar-Oz noted that the history of the trade route has been known from texts written by the ancient consumers of the products in the West, but nothing has been known about it from the perspective of those in the East, where no texts about the route have been found – until now.

(full article online)









						Ancient garbage reveals new perspective on famed Nabatean trade route
					

Spices and perfumes weren’t the only things being traded on the long-distance Incense Trade Route, say Israeli researchers.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What to do and see on Jerusalem's Ben Yehuda Street - ISRAEL21c
					

Baubles, bagels, beer and so much more await you on this pedestrian-only thoroughfare in downtown Jerusalem.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alabaster for Herod the Great’s lavish bathtubs traced to quarry in Israel
					

Daughter-father scientific study rules out Egyptian quarries and shows ancient Holy Land industry was potentially much more developed than previously thought




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dazzling undersea array found off Tel Aviv to be protected as marine reserve
					

Addition of Palmachim Disturbance will double size of Israel's offshore nature reserves, conserving rare corals, squid, sharks, methane springs and other unique flora and fauna




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Veteran Jerusalem artist paints small city moments in new exhibit
					

Marek Yanai's 'On the Threshold' offers up deep, rich oil and watercolor paintings of Jerusalem at Beit Avi Chai, and is available online as well




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Lemonheads fall into the arms of Tel Aviv - review
					

Has-been is too harsh a word to describe the enigmatic songwriter, guitarist and singer Evan Dando who was highly popular in the 90s.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli hit ‘Girl from Oslo’ ranks #4 on Netflix - ISRAEL21c
					

Collaboration between Netflix and Israeli cable TV company Hot is a thriller about two Israelis and their Norwegian friend who get kidnapped by ISIS.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the Negev, a new breed of vintners are making the desert bloom
					

With the arid terroir producing a wine that's 'fruity but not jammy,' the vineyards of the Negev are banding together in hopes of being recognized as a formal appellation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Veteran Jerusalem artist paints small city moments in new exhibit
					

Marek Yanai's 'On the Threshold' offers up deep, rich oil and watercolor paintings of Jerusalem at Beit Avi Chai, and is available online as well




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stilled life: Why did farmers flee a homestead in the Galilee 2,100 years ago?
					

A salvage excavation uncovers a frozen scene of existential distress during the Hellenistic era and an earlier agricultural community from the Iron Age




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

PODCAST: In ancient Israel, a woman’s place was in the home making beer
					

Through careful analysis of oven placement and grindstones, archaeologist Prof. Jennie Ebeling shows how women in antiquity had much more agency than previously thought




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New segment of Jerusalem’s 2,000-year-old Low-Level aqueduct revealed
					

Excavations in the Armon Hanatziv neighborhood uncover a 40-meter piece of the capital's main water carrier, 21 kilometers long, which was used until British Mandate




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli 18-Year-Old Piano Prodigy Wowing the World | United with Israel
					

Israeli teenager Yoav Levanon has won countless awards starting at the age of five, performing on prestigious stages including Carnegie Hall.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://unitedwithisrael.org/70-names-for-jerusalem-the-eternal-jewish-capital/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Jerusalem+Day%3A+‘We+March+Where+We+Want+in+OUR+Capital’%3B+Incredible+Miracle+of+Jerusalem+Day%3B+Thousands+Celebrate+at+Western+Wall%3B+Archaeology+Proves+Jerusalem+is+Ancient+Jewish+Capital&utm_campaign=20220529_m168035331_Jerusalem+Day%3A+‘We+March+Where+We+Want+in+OUR+Capital’%3B+Incredible+Miracle+of+Jerusalem+Day%3B+Thousands+Celebrate+at+Western+Wall%3B+Archaeology+Proves+Jerusalem+is+Ancient+Jewish+Capital&utm_term=70+Names+for+Jerusalem_2C+the+Eternal+Jewish+Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shavuot 101 | My Jewish Learning
					

Shavuot, the Feast of “Weeks,” is celebrated seven weeks after Pesach (Passover). Since the counting of this period (sefirat ha-omer) begins on the second evening of Pesach, Shavuot takes place exactly 50 days after the (first) seder. Although its origins




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Roman military amphitheater in Southern Levant
					

Less lavish than amphitheaters for the civilian population, the military amphitheaters were used for training and entertainment by the troops.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 original souvenirs to bring home from Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

From spices and wines to soaps and socks, there’s plenty to put in your suitcase aside from the obvious Dead Sea mud.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

National Library shows off rare Torah scrolls, including one mufti saved from Nazis
					

Delicate parchment filmed in time for Shavuot; one was hidden in mosque during WWII; another thought to belong to merchant said to serve as Poland's king for a day in 16th century




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

1,800-year-old grave marker for ‘Jacob the Convert’ stumbled upon in the Galilee
					

Oddly worded Greek-language inscription warns against opening the grave of a 60-year-old 'proselyte'; accidentally discovered during conservation work at Beit She'arim park




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli-Syrian band brings Middle Eastern tunes to Germany
					

The Kayan Project consists of a Druze, a Jew and a Muslim, reflecting their native region's diversity; 'It took us 3,500 kilometers to be able to meet,' they say, living in Berlin




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Shavuot | My Jewish Learning
					

Along with Passover and Sukkot, Shavuot is one of the three major Jewish pilgrimage festivals. It falls out precisely 49 ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

SHAVUOT SONGS AND DANCES


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shavuot | Jewish Folk Songs
					






					www.jewishfolksongs.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shavuot Song Compilation
					

The Festival of Shavuot is one of the oldest Jewish holidays and one of the three most important, the Shalosh Regalim: Passover, Shavuot, and Sukkot.




					web.nli.org.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

Andrea Bocelli teams up with IPO and Gary Bertini
					

Bocelli will be performing alongside the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra on June 8 at Bloomfield Stadium in Tel Aviv, 11 years after his last performance in Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful

David Ben-Gurion always had a knack for standing out in a crowd.

Here he is at the Western Wall in Jerusalem's Old City, decked out in late 60s Israeli fashion...

This photo was taken shortly after the Old City was captured by the IDF during the Six-Day War, 55 years ago.

The Dan Hadani Collection, the Pritzker Family National Photography Collection at the National Library of Israel


----------



## Mindful

Regular readers may know I am no Trekkie, but I am a Shattie. I’m a big fan of William Shatner and his ability to be self-deprecating. Not to mention that he is a proud Jew. Plus he knows I exist.

And now another reason to love him: he is promoting a new challenge launched by Rapyd, an Israeli fintech startup, in a hilarious new video:










						William Shatner's Hilarious New Ad Promoting Israeli Fintech Startup
					

William Shatner is promoting a new challenge launched by Rapyd, an Israeli fintech startup, in a hilarious new video




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

800,000-year-old flint tools found at the Evron Quarry in northern Israel. (Zane Stepka)











						Old flame: Israeli researchers find evidence of fire use nearly 1 million years ago
					

Using advanced AI tech, Weizmann Institute team reveals some of the oldest use of controlled fire, says research could open window into lives of early humans




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli TV Show ‘The Lesson’ Selected to Compete in Berlin TV Festival
					

Doron Ben-David stars as a high school teacher in “The Lesson.” Photo: YouTube screenshot. The Israeli television drama “The Lesson” …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem, Tel Aviv nab fourth place in list of best global agtech ecosystems
					

US research firm Startup Genome lists Israeli cities jointly as top location in the Middle East for food technology, trailing only Silicon Valley, New York and London




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli TV Show ‘The Lesson’ Selected to Compete in Berlin TV Festival
					

Doron Ben-David stars as a high school teacher in “The Lesson.” Photo: YouTube screenshot. The Israeli television drama “The Lesson” …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli village where art dominates the streets - ISRAEL21c
					

Since it was founded in 1953, the charming village of Ein Hod has become a rare art colony where the genres of visual arts, music, dance and literature all mix.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 stunning Crusader ruins to visit in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Come along on our virtual tour of monumental castles and fortresses built in the Holy Land by Christian warriors in the 11th to 13th centuries.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Take a tour of Nazareth’s extraordinary street food - ISRAEL21c
					

In the Galilean city, best known for its Christian significance, a long-established and lively food culture is tempting an increasing number of culinary tourists.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Trans immigrant has found her groove in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Teaching English in Rishon LeZion gives Alex Sánchez ‘a dignified life and a career … that not a lot of trans people get to experience.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Timeline of LGBTQ rights in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

Lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender rights in Israel are considered the most developed in the Middle East. Here we bring a timeline of the major developments.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

TAU & HU Researchers: Olive Trees Domesticated in Israel 7 Millennia Ago
					

The researchers were not surprised to discover that the inhabitants of Tel Zaf were the first in the world to intentionally grow olive and fig groves.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

India’s Jewish Cricket Team to Compete in Maccabiah Games in Israel
					

India’s Jewish cricket team that will participate in the Maccabiah Games. Photo: Twitter/Kobbi Shoshani. India’s Jewish cricket team will travel …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli musician woos Iranian fans with Persian melodies
					

Mark Eliyahu's ethereal music, partly inspired by his Jewish roots in Dagestan, is gaining recognition




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli gymnast Daria Atamanov wins gold at European Championships
					

16-year-old scores 136.900 in rhythmic gymnastics all-around category, taking first in competition held in Tel Aviv




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE EVENT: Hi-tech archaeology reveals secrets of ancient Jerusalem’s destructions
					

Join us for the 2nd in the ToI@10 series July 6: Archaeologists Jodi Magness and Joe Uziel in conversation with ToI’s Amanda Borschel-Dan at the Begin Center — plus live music!




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

IDF outlines new strategies to protect Gaza border after calmest year in decade
					

Commanders estimate Hamas could launch surprise attack using guerilla forces staging land incursion through tunnels; Gaza division to maintain defensive position and not partake in troops movement into strip in future war




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​

_Givati Parking Lot excavations in the City of David Park in Jerusalem, a site where remnants of the 586 BCE destruction of Jerusalem by the Babylonians were discovered. (Shai Halevi/Israel Antiquities Authority)_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nighttime glamping campsite with glamping.co.il (Daniel Bear)









						With glamping, an Israeli tourism growth sector gets in tents
					

As sites pop up across the country, entrepreneurs offer new but still luxurious ways to see Israel and its landscape outside of conventional hotel rooms




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Liberating the Old City - A Personal Story | United with Israel
					

The three famous IDF paratroopers who liberated the Old City of Jerusalem in 1967 describe the profound experience 50 years later.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/jewish-news/young-indians-celebrate-their-bar-bat-mitzvah-at-the-kotel/2022/06/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Beats France, Meets England in Final of European Under-19 Soccer Championship
					

"It's an amazing and sensational achievement, it’s crazy."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Snouter

The picture of the Palestine today is funny.  Imagine if Jews actually had to work and make money with legit activities in order to hire the folks to build the area.  Reparations, protection money, sex trades, currency scams, stock market scams, Larry Silverstein, the creep with the 100 year lease on the WTC, (how does anyone get a lease like that), with the hundreds of pro-Zionist entities insisting tech companies move operations to the Zionist regime in the 1990's, etc. is much easier.   

White people need to wake up and realize the "judeo-christian" cult is about to turn the world into the Planet of the Apes .    Israel is not only total nonsense since it never existed in real life, it is an evil entity driving all world governments into ridiculous shit like the "green deal" and the Ukraine conflict


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Salad - Simple Healthy Middle Eastern Recipe
					

This salad recipe from Israel is versatile and tasty. Persian cucumbers, tomatoes, parsley, olive oil, lemon juice, onion. Vegan, kosher, pareve




					toriavey.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

International artists return to Jerusalem Jazz Festival
					

Boundary-pushing event to be held on grounds and in galleries of Israel Museum




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

50 years of love, war and country: Photojournalist’s work expands to massive screens
					

Micha Bar-Am, along with wife and kids, shares focus with Israel's major moments in visual and audio installation at the Tel Aviv Museum of Art




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shooters Become Targets: New Israeli System Detects Gunfire | United with Israel
					

IAI’s Othello-P system turns shooters into targets




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli artist Marc Provisor, who spent three decades working in the field of counter-terrorism. Credit: Josh Hasten.









						From counter-terrorism operative to artist—a portrait of one Israeli’s transformation
					

For more than three decades, Marc Provisor dedicated his life to keeping Israelis safe; now, he is transposing that experience onto canvas.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Israeli songs became integral to Taiwan’s national folk dancing tradition
					

Dating back to the nationalist Kuomintang government era, the pastime is still beloved by many Taiwanese of a certain age - and Hebrew classics make up a big part of the repertoire




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The latest discovery joins a long line of ancient mosaic depictions uncovered at the Huqoq synagogue site. In 2019, before the project was frozen due to COVID, archeologists uncovered mosaics of the earliest known artistic rendering of the little-known Exodus story of Elim, and a partially preserved depiction of the Book of Daniel’s grotesque four beasts, which signal the end of time.

In 2018, the mosaics unearthed at the late Roman-era synagogue included images of the biblical story of the Israelite spies in Canaan. A year earlier, the earliest known mosaic of Jonah and the whale was uncovered, and in 2016, mosaic floors showing the iconic scenes of Noah’s Ark and the parting of the Red Sea were revealed.

Previous Huqoq excavations have led Magness to revise previously held conceptions of the practice of Judaism in the Byzantine era.

“The mosaics decorating the floor of the Huqoq synagogue revolutionize our understanding of Judaism in this period,” said Magness in a 2018 press release. “Ancient Jewish art is often thought to be aniconic, or lacking images. But these mosaics, colorful and filled with figured scenes, attest to a rich visual culture as well as to the dynamism and diversity of Judaism in the Late Roman and Byzantine periods.”


(Full article online)









						Earliest depictions of biblical Deborah, Yael found at 5th-century Galilee synagogue
					

Mosaic uncovered by archeologists digging at the Huqoq site depicts Book of Judges story featuring the two heroines defeating the Canaanite commander Sisera




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

‘No confidence I’m fulfilling my roles’: Archival trove reveals Ben-Gurion anxieties
					

Founding-PM's diaries, in which he recorded everything he did -- from watching theater to resigning -- to be exhibited at Sde Boker, along with rest of 'dream come true' archive




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Great photo taken yesterday morning under the string bridge in Jerusalem as a police officer dons Tefillin.

Photographer: Chaim Goldberg חיים גולדברג


----------



## Sixties Fan

As 21st ‘Jewish Olympics’ kick off in Israel, organizers set sights on wooing sabras
					

Quadrennial games officially begin Thursday and will see 30,000 individual competitions across 42 sports over the next two weeks, while a team of 'olim' makes its debut appearance




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New Israeli war drama revisits Egypt’s 1948 capture of a kibbutz
					

Avi Nesher's ‘Image of Victory’ on Netflix is being billed as the most expensive Israeli movie ever




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rainbow of flags as largest-ever Maccabiah kicks off in Jerusalem with Biden on hand
					

US president, first ever to attend 'Jewish Olympics' held every four years, tells American athletes he is 'damn proud of them,' validating one of world's largest competitions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dystopian dramas, dark fantasy and chance encounters await at Jerusalem Film Fest
					

The annual summer event includes a wide selection of Israeli and international films, along with outdoor screenings and conversations with filmmakers around Jerusalem




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seventh Tekoa Beer Festival garners a crowd of 3,000 in Gush Etzion
					

Israelis attended the event from all parts of the country in order to try beers from 15 local breweries.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

One to watch out for:










						New Israeli war drama revisits Egypt’s 1948 capture of a kibbutz
					

Avi Nesher's ‘Image of Victory,’ now on Netflix, is being billed as the most expensive Israeli movie ever




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s a quick ride from Bordeaux red to sparkling Champagne in the Judean Hills
					

Israel's Judean Hills and Foothills becomes first appellation of origin for the region, a boon for local wineries and tourism




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lonah Chemtai Salpeter wins bronze at Athletic Championships
					

Israeli athlete and marathon runner Lonah Chemtai Salpeter has won a bronze medal after finishing third in the




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Biggest-Budget Film About Egyptian Army’s 1948 Raid on Kibbutz Streams on Netflix
					

A poster for “Image of Victory.” Photo: Provided. Israel’s largest-budget film to date, inspired by true events surrounding the Egyptian …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ritual bath used by elites on eve of second Temple destruction uncovered
					

The ritual bath is located on top of a cliff in the “Upper City," a phrase coined by historian Josephus Flavius to describe the area of Herod’s City which housed Jerusalem’s elites.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Surf-Lifesaving Competitions Debut in Israel at Maccabiah Games | United with Israel
					

The exhibition events on the Netanya beach are an initiative of the Israel Life Saving Federation, which seeks to prevent drownings.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

16 things you didn’t know about the Maccabiah Games - ISRAEL21c
					

The 21st Maccabiah, the third-largest sporting event in the world, will be held July 12-26 at venues across Israel. Here are some fun facts.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Hollie

Anyone care to join in on a three part harmony of ''Row your Boat''?










						Israeli Navy sinks Palestinian vessel allegedly smuggling 'equipment' to Hamas
					

Israeli naval vessels sank a fishing boat that two Palestinians were allegedly using to smuggle "equipment" to Hamas terrorists in Gaza on Sunday. The crew swam ashore.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/24/mobileye-founder-enters-automotive-hall-of-fame/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient Coin Discovered from Reign of Pro-Jewish Roman Emperor | United with Israel
					

A rare bronze coin dating back almost 2,000 years was discovered off of Israel's coast.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Maccabiah and Israel: A sporting event of ‘a Jewish nature’
					

“It is important for us that the Jews of the world know that we are not just praying and fighting here,” says Yaniv Poria, a professor in the Guilford Glazer Faculty of Business and Management in the Department of Hotel and Tourism Management at Ben-Gurion University.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wrap-up on the wrap-down: Israel comes up big on much more than medals
					

Maccabiah educator Jennifer Brodsky says “there is an opportunity to think about Jewish identity and to add context that can often be as impactful” as the sports competitions themselves.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Beautiful Song For A Beautiful City - Israel Unwired
					

Almost everyone who prays to G-d at the Western Wall feels something stirring inside of themselves. That special feeling is one of the connection between G-d and the world.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

World’s largest ER opens in Israel, raising bar for tech and scale in emergency med
					

President Isaac Herzog and Prime Minister Yair Lapid open new 8,000 square meter Tel Aviv facility boasting self-triage and robots to help you find your way




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What to see and do on Tel Aviv’s iconic Dizengoff Street - ISRAEL21c
					

Cafés, bars, bakeries, restaurants and fashion houses line Tel Aviv’s longest throughfare.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Blessing Afrifah wins gold in 200m dash at under-20 world championship
					

Sprinter claims Israel's second gold medal ever at international competition, beating favorite Letsile Tebogo of Botswana to set event record




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Walking Around the Old City of Walls of Jerusalem as Israel is Under Attack
					

As our Arab Muslim enemies shoot rockets at us, we are walking around the old city walls of Jerusalem to commemorate the destruction of the Temples thousands of years ago.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Israeli Fizzy Drink is the Best Way to Use Up Summer Fruits | The Nosher
					

For locals, one of the only things that makes Tel Aviv summers bearable is Cafe Levinsky 41. It’s a tiny ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## BothWings

Palestine.


----------



## BothWings

Sixties Fan said:


> The difference between Switzerland and Israel, is that Switzerland is not at war with any neighboring countries and the civilians seem to have a gun culture similar to the
> United States.
> 
> The soldiers carry the gun, hardly any civilians in Israel.
> War was declared on the Jews and later Israel from 1920 on.
> It is a matter of defense and not gun culture.


In Europe, the Czech Republic and Poland supposedly have the most reasonable gun laws. Also, on You Tube, videos about guns from Europe can usually be found from those and a few other similar countries with Slavic influences.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[WEBINAR] ‘Shema Yisrael’: Holiest Jewish Prayer Throughout the Ages | United with Israel
					

Rabbi Enkin dissects and explains Judaism's holiest prayer throughout the ages in a way you've never experienced before.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jew of color Michael W. Twitty’s ‘Koshersoul’ is ‘a challah braid’ of a food memoir
					

Now on shop bookshelves, the award-winning author's new book is a wild ride that includes culinary history, recipes and personal experiences of Jews of African descent in America




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iconic Israeli singer-songwriter Svika Pick dies at 72
					

The classically trained musician collaborated on 1970s hits and later on Eurovision songs, including 1998 winner 'Diva'; is eulogized as a 'pillar of Israeli pop'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel wins gold in group marathon at European Athletics Championships in Munich
					

Marhu Teferi and Gashau Ayale also respectively pick up silver and bronze medals, 50 years after 11 Israeli athletes were murdered at Olympic games in the German city




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Wins its First BAFTA Award for a Student Film | United with Israel
					

Girl No. 60427’ garners British Academy of Film and Television Arts award for writer/director Shulamit Lifshitz and animator Uriel Berkowitz.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Israel has built an exceptional, resilient water economy’
					

Mekorot is responsible for the Israeli water sector, using advanced technologies that attract the attention of water corporations and organizations from around the world.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Food Rationing to the Startup Nation: A Brief History of the Israeli Economy | Honest Reporting
					

In this piece, we focus on the fascinating story of the "startup nation" by taking a look at the three eras that define Israel's economy.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Poetry still matters, especially at Metulla’s annual festival
					

Quarter-century mark for Israeli poets' event brings new sounds, voices and topics




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maccabi Haifa advances to Champions League group stage for first time since 2009
					

Own goal in 90th minute sends soccer squad past Red Star Belgrade 5-4 on aggregate, making it first Israeli team to appear in group stage three times




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mother-and-son Israeli badminton players breaking records at World Championships
					

Svetlana Zilberman, 64, and her son Misha team up for the doubles contest, claiming victory in their first-round match... and the title of the competition's oldest-ever winner




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Gal Gadot Brings Joy to Israeli Kids Near Gaza Border | United with Israel
					

Israel's Wonder Woman swooped in to bring joy to the lives of Israelis in the line of fire!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

View of Tell Iẓṭabba from the north 
(photo credit: German-Israeli Tel Iẓṭabba Excavation Project)













						Israeli, German archeologists reconstruct Hasmonean destruction of city
					

The year and exact season of the destruction of the Greek town Tel Iẓṭabba occurred has been determined by Israeli/German researchers.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

International Junior Track Cycling Championships in Israel for First Time
					

Hundreds of fans and supporters cheer the bicycle riders of the 101st Giro d’Italia, one of the most prestigious road-cycling …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Explore the nearly 2,000-year-old Jewish metropolis of Usha in the western Galilee
					

Remains of the city founded by rabbis fleeing Roman persecution in Judea were recently uncovered, revealing roads, stunning mosaic floors, ritual baths and oil and wine presses




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Joshua’s City: 3,300-Year-Old Israelite Town Discovered | United with Israel
					

The site is identified with the biblical figure Joshua’s city of Timnat Serach and is considered by ancient sources to be the town in which he lived and was buried.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://unitedwithisrael.org/temple-mount-breakthrough-jews-enter-via-gate-closed-to-them-for-50-years/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Joshua’s+City%21+Israelis+Discover+3%2C300-Year-Old+Town%3B+%27Obama+Subverted+Constitution’+with+Iran+Deal%3B+Tlaib%27s+Anti-Israel+Blood+Libel%3B+IDF+Busts+Weapons+Smugglers&utm_campaign=20220829_m169216949_Joshua’s+City%21+Israelis+Discover+3%2C300-Year-Old+Town%3B+%27Obama+Subverted+Constitution’+with+Iran+Deal%3B+Tlaib%27s+Anti-Israel+Blood+Libel%3B+IDF+Busts+Weapons+Smugglers&utm_term=BREAKTHROUGH_3A+Jews+Enter+Temple+Mount+Via+Gate+Closed+to+Them+for+50+Years


----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrate 125 years since the First Zionist Congress!
					

Join the the LIVE broadcast of the 125th anniversary of the historic First Zionist Congress.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

4,000-year-old Israelite settlement in Binyamin

An archeological dig at Tel Tibnah in the Binyamin region has led to the exposure of a 4,000-year-old settlement, dated to the time when the Israelites entered the Land of Israel (2100 BCE).

At the end of a month of excavations at Tel Tibnah on behalf of the Binyamin Regional Council and Bar Ilan University, many finds were also uncovered from an ancient city that served as the capital of the district at the end of the Second Temple period.



(full article online)









						4,000-Year-Old Israelite Settlement Discovered in Binyamin
					

“These discoveries are an answer to anyone who doubts the rightness of the way and our presence here and in all of Israel.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Giant prehistoric elephant tusk uncovered in southern Israel
					

Academics seek to study rare find to learn about significance of such remains in early human culture; Antiquities Authority says fossil will go on display after preservation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fossilized Tusk From Giant Ancient Elephant Found in Israel
					

An aerial view shows the area where a fossilized tusk from a giant prehistoric elephant that once roamed around the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Were First Temple Jerusalemites living in lap of luxury? Rare ivory finds offer clue
					

Considered one of the most precious materials in antiquity, 1,500 ivory fragments discovered in ongoing City of David excavations open debate about a more globalized Holy City




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://links.thenosher.com/a/1161/preview/47993/85959/e41c527033971a4ed7b7b8fe3259f1a95c5cf868?ana=InV0bV9zb3VyY2U9Tm9zaGVyX01hcm9wb3N0JnV0bV9jYW1wYWlnbj1Ob3NoZXJfbG9uZ19mb3JtJnV0bV9tZWRpdW09ZW1haWwi&message_id=IjEzMTJhYWQwLTEwZmUtMDEzYi1jZmE4LTQyMDEwYTgwMDBkM0B0aGVub3NoZXIuY29tIg==


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv hosts a weeklong party to celebrate Brazil’s bicentennial
					

The event, called Casa Brasil, began on Sunday and will continue through Friday, features lectures, cultural presentations, a fashion show, a food festival and more.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vertigo Dance Troup tours the United States
					






					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare First Temple Period Ivories Discovered in Jerusalem
					

The Old City of Jerusalem at night. Photo: Adiel lo. JNS.org – Archaeologists are describing as “extraordinary” the discovery of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Rosh Hashanah | My Jewish Learning
					

Rosh Hashanah, the Jewish New Year, is known for apples dipped in honey, record synagogue attendance and as the kickoff to ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shira Haas to join next ‘Captain America’ film as Israeli superhero Sabra
					

Actress known for 'Unorthodox' tapped to join the Marvel Cinematic Universe as little-known character in 2024 movie




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gal Gadot Cast as Evil Queen in ‘Snow White’ Remake: ‘She’s Different Than Anything I’ve Played Before’
					

Gal Gadot. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Israeli actress Gal Gadot has been cast to play the Evil Queen in Disney’s live-action …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Rosh Hashanah Main Dishes to Make that Aren't Brisket | The Nosher
					

I know the holidays will look, and taste, different than most years. I also know many families cherish the big ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Scores No. 1 in Digital Quality of Life Index
					

A general view shows part of Tel Aviv, Israel June 12, 2022. Picture taken with a drone on June 12, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem cyclists finally get new dedicated bike path
					

A dedicated cycling path has finally opened in Israel's capital. Here's a look at the bicycle path expansions in Jerusalem and Tel Aviv and the benefits of green transportation.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Frozen in time: 3,300-year-old burial cave from Ramses II era found at popular beach
					

During construction work at Palmachim National Park near Tel Aviv, a fallen rock reveals an ancient treasure trove from the era of the biblically notorious pharoah




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Antiquities Authority team first enter the cave. Film: Uzi Rotstein, Israel Antiquities Authority

A 3,300 year-old intact burial cave was discovered south of Tel Aviv along the coast off the Mediterranean Sea, the Israel Antiquities Authority announced on Sunday.

The cave, dating back to the period of Rameses II, regarded by some scholars as the Pharaoh of the biblical exodus from Egypt, was discovered in the Palmahim Beach National Park as a mechanical digger broke through its roof during development works by the Israel Nature and Parks Authority.


As Israeli archeologists walked down a ladder into the site, they saw what they described as a cave “frozen in time,” featuring several dozens of intact pottery and bronze artifacts as they would have been arranged in a burial ceremony, about 3,300 years ago. During that period, vessels were presented as burial offerings for the deceased in the belief that they would serve the person in the afterlife. The burial cave chamber was hewn into a bedrock in the form of a square with a central pillar supporting its ceiling.

In the burial chamber, the archeologists found deep and shallow bowls, some red-painted, footed chalices, cooking pots, storage jars and oil lamps for lighting. The archeologists believe that some of the storage jars were produced along the coast of Syria and Lebanon. Smaller vessels, mainly jugs and juglets, used to store and trade small amounts of expensive commodities, originated from Tyre, Sidon, and other ports along the Lebanese coast, whilst other pottery vessels came from Cyprus.



			https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/09/waqf-asking-muslims-to-perform-talmudic.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

Film about female Arab and Jewish city workers’ interaction is Israel’s Oscar entry
					

'Cinema Sabaya' will represent country at Academy Awards after sweeping Ophirs; other winners include Sasson Gabbay for 'Karaoke' and 'Savoy,' which portrays 1975 terror attack




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Researchers Find Evidence of Earliest Use of Opium in Ceramic Vessels Excavated at Ancient Burial Site
					

Ancient jugs made in Cyprus containing traces of opium discovered by Israeli archeologists. Photo: Israel Antiquities Authority Israeli archeological researchers …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s population climbs toward 10 million mark, statistics bureau says
					

9.6 million people live in country, 74% Jewish, 21% Arab; Central Bureau of Statistics predicts country will reach 20 million by 2065




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Theater gets its own beach for Israel Festival opera
					

Jerusalemites flock to Lithuanian beachside libretto 'Sun & Sea' about holidaymakers' concerns both mundane and deep, as well as the overarching threat of climate change




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chelsea Film Festival Lineup Includes Six Israeli Shorts, Documentaries and Feature Films
					

Rona-Lee Shimon in “Why I Didn’t Report.” Photo: CFF. The 10th annual Chelsea Film Festival (CFF) in New York City …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Mindful

For a sweet new year:


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli archeologists find 'once-in-a-lifetime find' of ancient pottery
					

The burial cave in Israel from the Late Bronze Age, the time of Pharaoh Ramses II – possibly from the story of the Exodus from Egypt - contained dozens of intact objects.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why American Jews Eat Brisket on Rosh Hashanah | The Nosher
					

This September, many Jews across the United States will bring in the new year by feasting on a juicy, glistening ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Ramle, copper art and a canoe ride reveal a complicated past and present
					

From market to mosque to underground melodies, a rich history mingles with the complexities of the modern mixed Jewish-Arab city




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Youth Soccer Team Qualifies for Euro U21 Championships
					

Soccer fans carrying an Israeli flag at the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Russia. Photo: Reuters/Henry Romero. i24 News …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yom Kippur FAQ: All About the Day of Atonement | My Jewish Learning
					

What is Yom Kippur about exactly?How long does Yom Kippur last? When is Yom Kippur 2022? Click here to find ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A hoard of gold coins found concealed in a wall at the Bania archeological site. (Dafna Gazit/Israel Antiquities Authority)



A gold coin minted by Byzantine Emperor Phocas. (Dafna Gazit/Israel Antiquities Authority)



Coin expert Gabriela Bijovsky examines gold coins found at the Bania archeological site. (Yaniv Berman/Israel Antiquities Authority)



Dr. Yoav Lerer, excavation director, with one of the gold coins found in a hoard at the Banias archeological site. (Yaniv Berman/Antiquities Authority)



The image of the Emperor Heraclius and his son on a gold coin found at the Banias archeological site. (Yaniv Berman/ Israel Antiquities Authority)



A hoard of gold coins found at the Banias archeological site. (Dafna Gazit/Antiquities Authority)



A hoard of gold coins found at the Banias archeological site. (Dafna Gazit/Antiquities Authority)



A hoard of gold coins found at the Banias archaeological site. (Dafna Gazit/Antiquities Authority)



Byzantine Emperor Heraclius on a gold coin he minted that was found among a hoard at the Banias archeological site. (Dafna Gazit/Antiquities Authority)


“The discovery reflects a specific moment in time, when we can imagine the owner concealing his fortune in the threat of war, hoping to return one day to retrieve his property,” excavation director Yoav Lerer said in a statement. “In retrospect, we know that he was less fortunate.”

“The discovery of the coin hoard may also shed light on the economy of the city of Banias during the last 40 years of Byzantine rule,” Lerer said.

(full article online)










						Dozens of pure gold coins discovered in secret cache dating from Muslim conquest
					

44 pieces found hidden in base of wall at Banias archaeological site, assessed to have been stored by owner fleeing invaders with the hope of one day recovering treasure




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

9 Things You Didn't Know About Yom Kippur | My Jewish Learning
					

Yom Kippur, the Jewish Day of Atonement, is the holiest day on the Jewish calendar. It’s a day of fasting, ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Mindful

Gmar Chatima Tova.

May you be sealed in the Book of Life #YomKippur.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visit Tel Aviv Museum Of Art Virtually - On Minecraft
					

Players can wander through the Minecraft version of the museum to see over 100 selected works of art, and recreate famous pieces to win prizes




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where birds find a restful oasis in urban Tel Aviv - ISRAEL21c
					

Come with ISRAEL21c on a visit to an ornithological paradise created just a few years ago amid the skyscrapers of the city.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nobel Bestowed on 3 Scientists Israel Honored with ‘Wolf’ Prize | United with Israel
					

The three physicists won the Wolf Prize in Israel, seen as a precursor to the Nobel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An ancient, Torah-reading assembly during Sukkot gets a 21st-century revival
					

The Jewish ritual of hakhel, where men, women and children gathered in Jerusalem to hear the king read Torah passages, is now inspiring Jews worldwide




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


My favorite thing about Israel? Gal Gadot! Get me a date with her and I will gladly throw a Palestinian of your choosing under the bus.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

One of Israel's Most Popular Street Foods Has a Fascinating Jewish History | The Nosher
					

Okay, first things first: many of you are mispronouncing the name of this Israeli street food classic. That “ch” ending ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maccabi Haifa Taste European Soccer Glory With 2-0 Victory Over Juventus
					

Maccabi Haifa forward Omer Atzili’s shot curls into the Juventus goal as the Israelis cruised to a 2-0 victory against …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Record number of Jews reported to visit Temple Mount over High Holiday season
					

Advocacy group says over 6,000 Jewish visitors have gone up to flashpoint holy site in a new monthly high, amid Hamas threats of violence




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cleared For Take-Off: Israel Flies World's First All-Electric Airplane
					

Eviation was the first to reach the aviation milestone, with an electric plane designed from scratch that took to the skies September 27th.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What is Shemini Atzeret? | My Jewish Learning
					

shemini atzeret,sukkot,simhat torah,simchat torah,simchas torah,paul steinberg,eighth day,prayer for rain,geshem




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s the first baby for Quinta, who came from a zoo in Belgium, and Hugo, who came from a zoo in Germany. Zookeepers don’t yet know if the pup is male or female and haven’t given it a name.

Armadillo means “little armored one,” and that armor consists of bony plates covered in keratin. There are about 20 species of armadillo, and all of them descend from South American ancestors.

The populations of the southern three-banded armadillo are getting smaller, and the International Union for Conservation of Nature classifies the species as “near threatened.”










						Jerusalem Zoo Welcomes Armadillo and Giraffe Babies | United with Israel
					

Southern three-banded armadillos are a near-threatened species, but at the Jerusalem Zoo they are safe and sound… and multiplying.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/10/20/israeli-film-takes-top-prize-at-nycs-chelsea-film-fest/


----------



## Sixties Fan

An interdisciplinary team of Israeli scientists and archaeologists may have come one step closer to “proving” the historical veracity of the Bible.

Through archaeomagnetic dating, archaeologists can now combine the holy trinity of modern biblical archaeology — the biblical text’s account, extrabiblical historical sources and scientifically excavated artifacts — to do precise dating of destruction layers from military conquests described in the Bible.

The method utilizes excavation layers that have already been reliably dated to create baseline anchors for the archaeomagnetic data, which can then be applied to other sites that until now had been impossible to confidently date. The more anchors are created, the researchers say, the more finely calibrated the dating method will become.


(full article online)









						Israeli researchers say magnetic fields provide way to securely date biblical events
					

Team discovers that from layers of historical destruction springs a new hope of accurate chronological dating, plus deeper understanding of a powerful cosmic force




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## BackAgain

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is for those who either live in Israel, have been to Israel, or simply enjoy many of the things which come from Israel.
> 
> Post your favorite movies, songs, books, poetry, restaurants, dishes, Malls, beaches, Archeological finds, tourist locations, stories, holidays.....the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trolls?   Ignore them)


I think it’s cool how they insist on defending their right to exist.  

I like how they tend to mop the desert sands with their attackers. 

I like that they are open and free enough to have Arabs in their legislature as well as Jews. 

I love the fact that they made that place blossom. 

I like the fact that they exist at all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Salt-encrusted art from the Dead Sea lands at the Israel Museum
					

Sigalit Landau's work over the last 20 years brings treasures, therapies and worries about the salty wonder to the museum's galleries




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dan Hotels invests in Eilat luxury tents to gear up for next tourist generation
					

One of Israel's oldest hotel chains is on a transformation path for post-COVID tourists, offering travelers fresh hospitality experiences in new locations




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Formerly faceless, these fallen soldiers can now be visited – in person or virtually
					

Thanks to a nonprofit, hundreds of virtually anonymous heroes who died in the Holy Land in 1948 and prior have been identified. Their stories and photos now preserve their memories




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem International Oud Festival is back and is more than just oud
					

The 23rd edition of the Jerusalem International Oud Festival casts its stylistic net far and wide




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Lavender Farm Turns the Golan Purple | United with Israel
					

Azizo, founded by Lilach Assraf and her husband, Dan, has over the last 10 years grown into a 60-dunam (14.8-acre) lavender farm.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli player Neta Shapira's team wins Dota 2 biggest tournament
					

Neta Shapira's team won a cash prize of around $6 million each after they won the tournament 3-0.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli artist’s vast, colorful murals bring city buildings to life
					

Moti Shemesh uses large, bold patterns to transform otherwise uninspiring public spaces across the country




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two newborn lion cubs (right) next to their mother, at the Jerusalem Biblical Zoo, November 3, 2022. (Guy Kashi/ Jerusalem Biblical Zoo)









						Jerusalem zoo welcomes second litter of rare Asiatic lions
					

Cubs are 3rd and 4th born to Gir and Yasha, bred as part of the European endangered species program




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oscar hopeful ‘Cinema Sabaya’ picked up for US, Canada release
					

Film about group of Arab and Jewish women swept local Ophir Awards, now to be seen in North American theaters




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Critics sing praises of ‘Tár,’ a surprisingly Jewish new film about classical music
					

While the brilliant and terrifying fictitious protagonist played by Cate Blanchett isn't explicitly shown to be Jewish, the world around her is undeniably influenced by Jews




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Israeli TV shows to stream right now - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

From Israel’s #1 comedy to a kosher mystery-thriller: here are the five best Israeli TV series streaming right now on ChaiFlicks. Yes, all with English subtitles for the non-Hebrew speakers among us




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

See What Was Discovered in Jerusalem For the First Time
					

A First Temple period discovery that you don't wanna miss.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Lonah Chemtai Salpeter finishes 2nd in NY Marathon
					

Kenyan-born runner finishes women's race in 2:23:30; seven seconds behind winner Sharon Lokedi, also from Kenya




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kyiv Street Renamed in Honor of Former Israeli Prime Minister Golda Meir Following Residents Vote
					

Former Israeli Prime Minister Golda Meir (R) accompanied by her Defense Minister Moshe Dayan, meets with Israeli soldiers at a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 17th century BCE inscription in early Canaanite script from Lachish, incised on an ivory lice comb. (Daniel Vanstub)



A 17th century BCE inscription in early Canaanite script from Lachish, incised on an ivory lice comb. (Dafna Gazit, Israel Antiquities Authority)



Aerial view of Tel Lachish (Emil Aladjem)



Rendering of a 17th century BCE inscription in early Canaanite script from Lachish, incised on an ivory lice comb. (Daniel Vainstub)
The first — and only — early Canaanite sentence was recently deciphered on a Middle Bronze Age ivory lice comb found during a 2016 excavation at Lachish in central Israel. According to epigrapher Dr. Daniel Vainstub, the inscription dates to circa 17th century BCE, which is about four centuries prior to the settlement of the Israelites in the Land of Canaan.

The inscription, “May this tusk root out the lice of the hair and the beard,” is a plea of the most mundane and eternally valid kind. Lice, the Argentine-born Vainstub reminded The Times of Israel, is after all the third of the ten plagues of Egypt.

According to Vainstub, “the comb’s inscription is written in the style that characterized the very earliest stage of the alphabet’s development.” Therefore, since the earliest Canaanite inscriptions in Sinai are dated to the 19th century BCE, Vainstub dates the comb to the earliest settlement at Lachish — the 17th century BCE.










						Ivory lice comb – a dating head-scratcher – may hold earliest Canaanite sentence
					

With a paucity of contemporary Bronze Age examples for comparison, scholars believe relatable 7-word inscription is first recorded complete proto-Canaanite sentence in Holy Land




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cucumbers: The Early Roots of Israel’s ‘Start-up Nation’ | United with Israel
					

Do you know what the Beit Alpha cucumber is and how it ties into Israel's history?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Dana Azran wins silver at World Taekwondo Championships
					

Medal is country's 2nd-ever in the contest; Azran lost the final round of the championship to Uzbekistan's Svetlana Osipova




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

ISRAELI DISNEYLAND? Israel Planning Country’s Largest Amusement Park in Surprising Location | United with Israel
					

At more than 10,700 square feet, the park would be Israel’s largest. Plans call for amusement rides, water attractions, a hotel and shopping complex, and nature areas.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

LIVE: English screening of Israel’s Oscar pick ‘Cinema Sabaya’ + director interview
					

Get tickets here for Dec. 6 event in Jerusalem with director Orit Fouks Rotem and ToI's Jessica Steinberg following a subtitled showing of feel-good film that swept the 2022 Ophirs




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looted coin of Hanukkah villain found during bust of suspected artifact thief
					

Currency bearing visage of King Antiochus IV discovered in home of Kiryat Shmona man caught 'in the act' of illegally using metal detector at northern archaeological site




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

3,000-year-old scarab found in Israel during school field trip
					

The seal appears to depict the bestowing of legitimacy on a local ruler, a scene experts say matches the geopolitical reality in the area during the Late Bronze Age, when the Canaanites were ruled by Egypt.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hallmark's latest Hanukkah movie is weirdly good
					

After several years of duds, Hallmark has finally produced a Hanukkah movie worth watching — except it's a Nora Ephron knock-off.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why is Hanukkah Called the Festival of Lights? | My Jewish Learning
					

Hanukkah today is often referred to as the Festival of Lights, or chag ha-ooreem in Hebrew. The origins of this term are ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 10 Best Hanukkah Songs on YouTube | My Jewish Learning
					

YouTube holds a vast library of music, and Hanukkah songs are no exception. The Hanukkah terrain consists of the classics, ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every American Hanukkah special, movie and TV episode worth knowing about
					

From Adam Sandler's "Chanukah Song," to the "Rugrats" special, here are some Hanukkah specials to keep warm with over the holiday's eight nights.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bake Your Latkes This Hanukkah. You Won't Regret it. | The Nosher
					

Everyone loves potato latkes, but no one likes the mess of frying them or the guilt associated with eating them. ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv to host Abraham Accords-inspired Esports Peace Games
					

“The Biden Administration sees its job as taking the accords from a startup to a real operation,” said U.S. Ambassador to Israel Tom Nides, a co-chair of the Games.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Traditional Hanukkah menorah placed in Western Wall Plaza—WATCH
					

Upcoming holiday ceremonies will be streamed live on the Western Wall Heritage Foundation's website and Facebook page.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/holidays/chanukah/article_cdo/aid/789752/jewish/Printable-Chanukah-Guide-2022.htm#utm_medium=email&utm_source=10_holiday_guide_en&utm_campaign=en&utm_content=content


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to Light the Hanukkah Menorah | My Jewish Learning
					

Hanukkah Candlelighting Ceremony. Hanukkah at Home. Hanukkah, The Festival of Lights. Jewish Holidays.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's Laws & Customs​*• Chanukah Begins Tonight; Kindle One Light this evening*
The eight-day festival of Chanukah begins tonight. In commemoration of the miracle of the oil (see "Today in Jewish History" for Kislev 25) we kindle the Chanukah lights -- oil lamps or candles -- each evening for eight days, increasing the number of lights each evening. Tonight, the first night of Chanukah, we kindle one light. (In the Jewish calendar, the day begins at nightfall; this evening, then, commences the 1st day of Chanukah).

On the 1st night of Chanukah, we recite three *blessings* before lighting. 

The lights—which ideally should be kindled soon after sunset—must burn for at least half an hour after nightfall. Learn more about the proper lighting time.

*Links:*

Text and Audio of the Menorah Blessings

How to Light the Menorah


----------



## Sixties Fan

2,000 Year-Old Candle Found By Fourth-Grade Students Excites Israeli Archaeologists
					

“The finding of the candle may give us a clue as to how far the borders of the ancient site reached. If it weren’t for the children, we wouldn’t know this."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Real History of Potato Latkes Will Surprise You | The Nosher
					

This time of year, I’m often thinking about latkes. As the days get shorter and colder, my main consolation is ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rocket Art - The Israel Boutique
					

Over 25,000 rockets of terror have exploded in Israel. Artist Yaron Bob transforms these missiles into expressions of beauty and peace. Rockets into Roses are precious, hand-sculpted pieces of art and jewelry created from actual rockets that landed in Israel – modern day versions of “beating...




					theisraelboutique.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chanukah music video night 2: Hanuka (in Ladino) - Sarah Aroeste (plus bonus Hanukkah Love Song)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Public Displays of Hanukkiyot | My Jewish Learning
					

Public Displays of Hanukkiyot. Hanukkah in the Community. Hanukkah, The Festival of Lights. Jewish Holidays.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On New Year’s Eve in 1897, “The World” was only a few months old. Die Welt, a new weekly paper founded by a journalist named Theodor Herzl, would have a circulation that would hover around 3,000. Originally based in Vienna, the paper set out to explore, per its opening editorial, “the reconciling solution to the Jewish question.” Among Die Welt’s pages were objections to assimilationist tendencies among Jews at the time, reports of antisemitic attacks, and an essay on Zionism by a French artillery officer named Alfred Dreyfus. The paper’s headquarters eventually moved to Berlin, where, decades later, the locals would offer quite a different solution to the Jewish question. The paper shuttered in 1914 with the outbreak of what became known as World War I.

In the dead of winter and amid dreams of a rising national renewal, Herzl, in an essay titled “The Menorah,” offered a parable centered on Hanukkah, the Jewish holiday of lights, which ended that week. “Once there was a man who deep in his soul felt the need to be a Jew,” it began. This man was a universalist-minded urban artist, making an adequate living and creatively fulfilled. But an “age-old hatred re-asserted itself under a fashionable slogan,” as is anti-Judaism’s historical habit. In response, the man turned inward, toward a reclaiming of his faith, with fervor.

His friends thought he had gotten mad. How, they wondered, could deepening the malady of Judaism serve as a remedy? They scoffed at him behind his back, and even to his face. Doubting whether he could ever fully acclimate to the tradition of his ancestors that he had ignored for much of his life, he dedicated his energies to at least ensuring that his children would grow up among its customs and rituals. He acquired a menorah, the branched candelabra Jews light during the eight nights of Hanukkah. Considering its resemblance to a tree, the artist wondered whether it might be possible to water its roots, reinvigorating what he had allowed to desiccate.

Each night of the holiday, he lit the corresponding number of candles. On the first night he told his children about the ancient Maccabees, and the oil discovered when they reclaimed the Temple in Jerusalem for their people. The second night, his children repeated the story back to him, infused with their excitement and youthful radiance.

By the end of the holiday, the menorah’s eight candles were fully lit, joined by the shamash, the candle used to light all the others. Herzl then pulled back the curtain. The tale of the cosmopolitan European and his family’s reclamation of their heritage was “a parable for the awakening of a whole nation.”

As noted by the historian Daniel Polisar, Herzl was likely writing autobiographically. He had customarily purchased a Christmas tree for his family and was more well-versed in Latin, Greek, and German than he was in Hebrew. But he was developing the realization that candles of national pride and Jewish tradition, once lit, could attract companions. Writing a few months after the First Zionist Congress—whose 125th anniversary was marked in Basel in 2022—Herzl hoped for the progressing of his project of national reclamation. He anticipated the most desperate, the young and the poor, would be the first to see the light.



> Then the others join in, all those who love justice, truth, liberty, progress, humanity, and beauty. When all the candles are ablaze everyone must stop in amazement and rejoice at what has been wrought. And no office is more blessed than that of a servant of this light.



Though Hanukkah is undoubtedly a uniquely Jewish holiday, commemorating the bloody battle for the preservation of its ancient practices and beliefs 2,000 years ago, all Americans may find inspiration in Herzl’s depiction. After all, imagining the reinvigoration of political unity and patriotic pride in the United States today seems no less far-fetched than Herzl’s dream for a renewed Israel seemed on the eve of 1898. Even if we willed it, we undoubtedly feel, it would probably remain just a dream.

Yet, during the American colonies’ earliest decades, and as the colonists subsequently developed hope for independence from Britain, they looked to the branches of a tree to reflect the potential of shared national purpose. Old elms were deemed “Liberty Trees,” a symbol of what one observer called “that Liberty which our Forefathers sought out, and found under Trees, and in the Wilderness.” The biblically tinged image, like the menorah, acknowledges separate branches, but emphasizes the shared root that feeds its growth. It reminds us that by drawing from our common core we might yet expand outward and upward.

In the dark desperation of our current societal disunity, consideration of what Herzl termed the “marvel of the Maccabees” may serve as a hopeful reminder, a means of reclaiming our own sense of national pride and purpose. If we remind ourselves and the next generation of the faith in which we were forged, and envision a brighter, more joyous tomorrow, we may yet find companions amid the slumbering darkness. We may yet find ourselves servants of the light.










						A Festival of Light for Dark Times
					

A Hanukkah message from Theodor Herzl, 125 years ago




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

PRESIDENT ISAAC Herzog and his wife Michal with Circassian dancers at Kafr Kama. 
(photo credit: KOBI GIDEON/GPO)









						Israel's Kfar Kama makes UN list of best villages for tourism
					

Kfar Kama is one of two Circassian villages in Israel and is located in the north.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Carthago' tells a strange but captivating story
					

Carthago takes place in the 1940s, at the height of World War II, the British mandate authorities deported Irgun and Lehi fighters held without trial from Palestine.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

2 Lego menorahs, candle lighting under war: Hanukkah celebrated around the world
					

From Ukraine to Taiwan, from Sao Paulo to Denver, menorahs light up Jewish communities as they celebrate the Festival of Lights




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Non-profit aims to bind society to natural world by planting 100,000 city trees
					

'Venatata,' currently running Tu B'Shvat campaign, has marshaled 15,000 volunteers, created gardens in 70 institutions for people with special needs




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

6 Jewish movies to watch this winter - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

These movies are very Jewish, & very good. From family-friendly stories to Fauda worthy action sequences, here are 7 Jewish movies now streaming on Jewish streaming platform ChaiFlicks.




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Chanukah, UWI Partied with IDF Soldiers Serving in Hebron – and They Loved It! | United with Israel
					

Aside from the 'warm winter gifts' that were given thanks to the UWI donors, what truly warmed the soldiers' hearts was the atmosphere of love and appreciation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/recipes/recipe_cdo/aid/3085966/jewish/21-Festive-Recipes-to-Make-This-Chanukah.htm#utm_medium=email&utm_source=99_kosher_cooking_en&utm_campaign=en&utm_content=content


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem’s Iconic Craft: Armenian Ceramics | Judaica Webstore Blog
					

The famous floral style of pottery known as Armenian Ceramics has been handcrafted in Jerusalem for generations, and can be found everywhere: on Judaica, tableware, building tiles, and even some street signs.Despite the name, they’re made right in the Holy City by local artisans. So what’s the...



					blog.judaicawebstore.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Celebrate the Heroism of MENA Jewish Women on Chag Habanot | Jewish Women's Archive
					

During Hanukkah, Middle Eastern and North African (MENA) Jews observe Chag Habanot, which celebrates female heroes




					jwa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rare White Wolf Spotted in Israel! | United with Israel
					

The animal was identified by ground cameras set up by the Nature and Parks Authority to study wildlife.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, right-wing group to fully excavate biblical Siloam Pool in East Jerusalem
					

2,700-year-old water reservoir thought built by King Hezekiah to be opened to public; critics say move is part of plan to expand Jewish presence in Palestinian neighborhood




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The best Jewish (and Jew-ish) movies of 2022
					

In 2022, films like "The Fabelmans," "Tár" and Jordan Peele's "Nope," grappled with Jewish ideas and sensibilities.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

2022: Israel’s Population Rises 2.2 Percent to Over 9.5 Million
					

People sit at an outdoor cafe near the Carmel Market as coronavirus disease (COVID-19) restrictions ease in Tel Aviv, Israel …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

File photo of Israeli singer Ofra Haza, with her manager Bezalal Aloni. 
(photo credit: Moshe Shai/Flash 90)









						Ofra Haza named one of top 200 singers of all time by Rolling Stone
					

Haza’s life was a rags-to-riches story in which she soared high, helped change the Israeli music industry’s perception of Mizrahi music, had a huge international career and died tragically young.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Is An OECD Leader For Investment and Research in High Tech
					

A general view shows part of Tel Aviv, Israel June 12, 2022. Picture taken with a drone on June 12, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------

